# Islabikes allgemein



## Goiskopf (8. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt hab ich schon viel hier im Forum über die Isla-Bikes gelesen. Eigentlich nur Positives. Nun spiele ich mit dm Gedanken auch dort zu bestellen.
Da sind mir nun noch ein paar Fragen gekommen:

1. Wie bestelle ich dort? Vermutlich wie auf der HP beschrieben per Telefon. Da allerdings Deutsch meine Muttersprache ist, ich zwar über "schulische" Englischkenntnisse verfüge, ist die Frage, ob das per Telefon gut und unkompliziert funktioniert, denn ein Fachgespräch über irgendwelche Versandbedingungen und Zahlungsabwicklungen zu führen, traue ich mir ned so recht zu.

2. Somit schließt sich die zweite Frage an, wie bezahlt man bei Islabikes? 

und 
3. Ich würde gleich 2 Bikes bestellen, wie verhält sich das mit den Versandkosten, und wie hoch sind die nach Deutschland.


falls jemand mir helfen könnte, würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Vielen Dank
Goiskopf


----------



## chris5000 (9. März 2009)

Ich habe so zunächst per Mail bestellt (kannst Du ja als Sprachvorlage nehmen):



> Hello,
> 
> I would like to order the following bike:
> 
> ...




....dann 1h später angerufen ,mir die fehlenden Preise sagen lassen und meine Kreditkartennummer durchgegeben. Das Rad war am dritten oder vierten Werktag nach der Bestellung da.

Ich denke, durch die schriftliche Bestellung schließt man Missverständnisse die am Telefon entstehen könnten ganz gut aus.

...

Meines Wissens kann Isla zwei Bikes wohl nicht für weniger Versandgebühren versenden als zwei Einzelne. Aber vielleicht hat sich da ja mittlerweile was geändert (?)
Mein Stand: Rothan £ 25.-; CNOC 14/16 £ 30.-;größere Bikes: Keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (9. März 2009)

es gibt jetzt auch auf dem deutsche markt leichte,bezahlbare  kinderräder.


----------



## ZeFlo (9. März 2009)

... und welche bitte?


----------



## Heiko_München (9. März 2009)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> es gibt jetzt auch auf dem deutsche markt leichte,bezahlbare  kinderräder.



So zusammenhangslos bringt das hier keinen weiter..... echt nicht....  

...


----------



## Goiskopf (9. März 2009)

...also ich habe auch nach intensiver Suche keine vergleichbaren "Bikela" gefunden. Die herkömmlichen wie Cube, Ghost, Scott...sind jedenfalls vom Gewicht her nicht zu vergleichen.


Nochmals zu Islabikes:
Kann man da nur per Kreditkarte bezahlen bzw. ist was anderes auch möglich ohne gleich einen Staatsakt mit Auslandsüberweisung etcpp. zu machen?

und

Sind die angeschraubten Parts mit "normalen" Schrauben oder mit den komischen "englischen" Gewinden, (ich glaube Zoll?) montiert?

Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## Heiko_München (9. März 2009)

Zahlung per Kreditkarte oder Auslandsüberweisung... ist aber beides sicher kein Thema.... hat bei uns super geklappt....  

Lieferung innerhalb einer Woche...

...Bilder.... hier: 



Grüße
Heiko


----------



## chris5000 (9. März 2009)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> was anderes auch möglich ohne gleich einen Staatsakt mit Auslandsüberweisung etcpp. zu machen?



Was soll das denn "anderes" sein, das noch einfacher geht, als mit Kreditkarte zu zahlen oder zu überweisen? "In Briefmarken im selbstadressierten Fahrradkarton"  ? 



Goiskopf schrieb:


> Sind die angeschraubten Parts mit "normalen" Schrauben oder mit den komischen "englischen" Gewinden, (ich glaube Zoll?) montiert?



Alles "normal". Zumindest konnte ich das CNOC 14 soweit (klick) auseinandernehmen, ohne mir irgendwelches "englisches" Spezialwerkzeug zulegen zu müssen.

Das Innenlager hat ein englisches Gewinde (BSA). Aber das ist ja weltweit eher Standard als italienische Innenlagergewinde (ITA). Und Innenlager mit "deutschem Gewinde" gibts glaub' ich garnicht 

Gruß,
CHris


----------



## Goiskopf (9. März 2009)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Was soll das denn "anderes" sein, das noch einfacher geht, als mit Kreditkarte zu zahlen oder zu überweisen? "In Briefmarken im selbstadressierten Fahrradkarton"  ?



...falsch Verstanden...
Kreditkarte ist sicher mit Abstand am einfachsten...wenn man(n) eine hat :-( aber nur wegen der 2 Bikes eine zu beantragen...ich weiß ned. Und mit Auslandsüberweisungen hab ich bislang nur einmal zu tun gehabt, nach Österreich, und das war ein ziemliches hickhack. 
Was muss ich da beachten, also bei einer Auslandsüberweisung, um nicht wieder 5 mal zur Bank zu rennen?

Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## chris5000 (9. März 2009)

Eigentlich bräuchte es nur eine IBAN-Nummer von Islabikes und die Überweisung wäre nicht komplizierter/teurer als eine innerdeutsche.

Vielleicht der Haken: Eine IBAN-überweisung muss meines Wissens in Euro lauten. Da müsste Dir Islabikes also umrechnen und verraten, wieviele Euro Du überweisen sollst. 

Aber schon richtig: Für alle anderen Zahlungsarten als Kreditkarte wäre zum Besprechen des genauen Procederes wahrscheinlich wirklich jemand mit besseren Englischkenntnissen hilfreich, der für Dich dort anruft.
Ansonsten: Könnte nicht irgendein Verwandter/Freund für Dich mit seiner Karte zahlen und Du gibst ihm direkt Cash?


----------



## wintermute (10. März 2009)

Hallo chris5000,



chris5000 schrieb:


> - 2nd brake (front brake, lever opposite side design to installed one)



sorry für offtopic, aber das ist möglich?

Vielen Dank fuer die Antwort

Viele Gruesse

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (10. März 2009)

wintermute schrieb:


> sorry für offtopic, aber das ist möglich



(Ist doch nicht OffTopic.DerThread heißt ja schließlich "Islabikes Allgemein") 
...
Ja. War möglich (eine unmontierte und auch nicht direkt montierbare Vorderbremse separat zu bestellen): 


Aber sicher ein in der Relation etwas teurer Spaß, von dem ich noch nicht weiß,
ob er sich noch lohnen wird bevor das Rad dann in einem Jahr oder so wieder zu klein sein wird. 
Denn jetzt nach einer Woche ist meine Tochter zumindest noch nicht in annähernd in der Lage zwei Bremsen sinnvoll zu nutzen. Den Vorteil von Einer Bremse gegenüber Bremsen mit den Schuhsohlen fällt ihr derzeit noch hinreichend schwer.

Die Bremsen gibts Einzeln, weil sie am CNOC16 standardmäßig auch vorne installiert sind. Preis hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf. Irgendwas zwischen 20 und 30 Pfund.... Plus Anschweißen lassen von Cantisockeln hier in Deutschland beim Fahrradladen für EUR 30.- inkl.Material... Eigentlich zu viel bei insgesamt fraglichem Nutzen und in Relation zum Grundpreis des Rads.

Aber so gibt immerhin noch ein Backup, falls mal ein Zug reisst und cool sieht es allemal aus an so einem kleinen Rad 

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## wintermute (10. März 2009)

Hi,

danke fuer die Antwort. Wow, die Preise sind wirklich nicht schlecht. Und dann noch schweissen, bzw. schweissen lassen...
Ich glaube da reicht auch erstmal eine Bremse 

Und da ist erstmal der Sattel vom Rothan drauf? Von der Groesse her ist meiner etwa so gross wie Deine Tochter. Und auf der Homepage sind die Masse ja als die Minimalmasse angegeben. Gut zu wissen, dass es knapp werden koennte.

Naja mein Kleiner muss sich das mit den Windeln bzw. nicht windeln noch mal ueberlegen, bis dahin muss er halt noch sein Laufrad malträtieren. 
Ich hoffe ja, dass ihm spaetesten seine erste Freundin mit 14 Jahren dann sagt, dass Windeln uncool sind. 

Viele Dank fuer die Info

Viele Gruesse

Thomas


----------



## chris5000 (11. März 2009)

wintermute schrieb:


> Und da ist erstmal der Sattel vom Rothan drauf?



Ja. Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich mal den Originalsattel drauf. Ging auch - aber deutlich wackliger. Und nach dem Ausflug wurde einvernehmlich wieder der Rothan-Sattel montiert.

Rothan-Sattel kostete übrigens ca. 8 Pfund und 08/15 25,4 Alu-Kerzenstütze hier im laden EUR 5.-. Nebenbei ist die Kombi auch sage und schreibe 250g leichter als CNOC-Stütze+Sattel. 

Wenn die Höhe stimmt, kommen aber trotzdem die "richtigen" Teile dran, denke ich.



wintermute schrieb:


> Naja mein Kleiner muss sich das mit den Windeln bzw. nicht windeln noch mal ueberlegen, bis dahin muss er halt noch sein Laufrad malträtieren.



In dem Fall variiert dann ja quasi auch noch die Schrittlänge je nachdem ob gerade Windel angesagt ist oder nicht  Ja.ich glaube,da würde ich auch noch ein Weilchen warten.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Goiskopf (11. März 2009)

chris5000 schrieb:


> In dem Fall variiert dann ja quasi auch noch die Schrittlänge je nachdem ob gerade Windel angesagt ist oder nicht  Ja.ich glaube,da würde ich auch noch ein Weilchen warten.
> 
> Gruß,
> Chris



..und die Befüllung der Windel bei den Berechnungen nicht vergessen!

Übrigens, ich hab mal nachgefragt auf der Bank wie das funktioniert mit einer Auslandüberweisung.

1. Wechselgebühren, weil Islabike natürlich in Pfund überwiesen haben möchte.
2. Überweisungsgebühren
3. Braucht man eine IBAN Nummer
4. Braucht man eine BIC Nummer

alles in Allem ziemliches hickhack und auch noch teuer und zeitaufwändig.
Ich werde jetzt jemanden mit ner Kreditkarte konsultieren.

Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## elmar schrauth (11. März 2009)

wir habe diverse kinderräder mit etwas tuning auf gewichte unter 9 kilo gebracht.
 kann die hier schlecht psten ,sonst bekomme ich ärger,weil ich händler bin.


----------



## Goiskopf (12. März 2009)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> wir habe diverse kinderräder mit etwas tuning auf gewichte unter 9 kilo gebracht.
> kann die hier schlecht psten ,sonst bekomme ich ärger,weil ich händler bin.



Leider kann ich auch mit dieser Aussage nur sehr wenig bis gar nichts anfangen.
Es wäre ja zumindest mal interessant welches Grundmodell mit welchen Parts getunt wurde, um auf die <9 Kg zu kommen. 
Und ich weiss nicht warum man das nicht hier posten dürfen sollte.

Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goiskopf (18. März 2009)

Update:
Also ich habe ja jetzt wie beschrieben bei Islabikes bestellt und mit der Kreditkarte meines Kumpels gezahlt. War soweit kein Problem, Sie haben natürlich darauf bestanden, daß mein Kumpel dort persönlich anruft, um die Daten durchzugeben...war also kein Problem.
Die Bestellung an sich:
Donnerstag Mail geschrieben mit der Bestellung,
Freitag Mail erhalten daß die Ware verpackt und abgeholt wurde
Montag, als ich von der Arbeit kam, standen die Bikes bereits in meiner Garage.
Das nenne ich mal schnell und unkompliziert...wenn ich mir da so manchen Thread hier durchlese von 3 Wochen Lieferzeiten in inländischen Shops...

Die Quali der Räder ist wirklich erstaunlich gut, einzig die Bremsgriffe (bissle gaggelig) und die Schläuche/Mäntel (viel zu schwer) werde ich wechseln...
Also von daher  für diesen Shop.

Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## chris5000 (18. März 2009)

Welches Modell/welche Modelle hast Du denn eigentlich bestellt?


----------



## Goiskopf (18. März 2009)

...das 20er in "small" und das 24er.


----------



## elmar schrauth (19. März 2009)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> Leider kann ich auch mit dieser Aussage nur sehr wenig bis gar nichts anfangen.
> Es wäre ja zumindest mal interessant welches Grundmodell mit welchen Parts getunt wurde, um auf die <9 Kg zu kommen.
> Und ich weiss nicht warum man das nicht hier posten dürfen sollte.
> 
> Ciao Goiskopf



am we mache ich fotos


----------



## elmar schrauth (23. März 2009)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> Leider kann ich auch mit dieser Aussage nur sehr wenig bis gar nichts anfangen.
> Es wÃ¤re ja zumindest mal interessant welches Grundmodell mit welchen Parts getunt wurde, um auf die <9 Kg zu kommen.
> Und ich weiss nicht warum man das nicht hier posten dÃ¼rfen sollte.
> 
> Ciao Goiskopf



ein beispielrad 
felt ,20 zoll,7 gang,10,2 kilo durch tuning von kurbeln,lenker.ist fÃ¼r sub â¬ 200,-machbar  
potential gÃ¤be es da noch ohne ende

das  8,2 kilo 18 zoll ist m.w. von derby.da haben wir kurbeln.


----------



## chris5000 (23. März 2009)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> es gibt jetzt auch auf dem deutsche markt leichte,bezahlbare  kinderrÃ¤der.





elmar schrauth schrieb:


> ein beispielrad
> felt ,20 zoll,7 gang,10,2 kilo durch tuning von kurbeln,lenker.ist fÃ¼r sub â¬ 200,-machbar
> potential gÃ¤be es da noch ohne ende



das islabikes beinn 20" fÃ¼r 209.- Pfund wiegt nach Herstellerangabe bereits ab Werk lediglich knapp 9kg.

Das beim derzeitigen Pfundkurs ungefÃ¤hr gleichteure von Dir genannte Felt 20" ohne Federgabel wohl 11,8kg. Mit Federgabel 12,8kg.
Und dann nochmal knapp EUR 200.- draufzahlen, um gewichtsmÃ¤Ãig zumindest fast in die NÃ¤he des islabikes ab Werk zu kommen? Oder hab ich das Beispiel falsch verstanden?

Ich weiÃ nicht so recht...

Chris


----------



## elmar schrauth (24. März 2009)

chris5000 schrieb:


> das islabikes beinn 20" fÃ¼r 209.- Pfund wiegt nach Herstellerangabe bereits ab Werk lediglich knapp 9kg.
> 
> Das beim derzeitigen Pfundkurs ungefÃ¤hr gleichteure von Dir genannte Felt 20" ohne Federgabel wohl 11,8kg. Mit Federgabel 12,8kg.
> Und dann nochmal knapp EUR 200.- draufzahlen, um gewichtsmÃ¤Ãig zumindest fast in die NÃ¤he des islabikes ab Werk zu kommen? Oder hab ich das Beispiel falsch verstanden?
> ...


bei dem felt haben wir alleine an der kurbel 500 gramm gespart mit einem aufwand von 12 euro .

es wiegt jetzt  mit starrgabel,stÃ¤nder,reflektoren : 10,2 Kilo,bei sub â¬200,-

ist also doch einigermassen vergleichbar .

edit stÃ¤nder und refllektoren wiegen  242 gramm.
macht 9,95 kilo.
versand muss man noch mitreinrechnen..


----------



## chris5000 (24. März 2009)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> bei dem felt haben wir alleine an der kurbel 500 gramm gespart mit einem aufwand von 12 euro .
> 
> es wiegt jetzt  mit starrgabel,ständer,reflektoren : 10,2 Kilo,bei sub 200,-
> 
> ...



Achso. Die "sub 200,-" sind also fürs komplette Rad? 

Ich hatte Dein Posting ursprünglich so verstanden, dass das tunen auf 10,2kg alleine "sub 200,-" kosten würde - das ganze Rad dann also gut 400.-


----------



## 2Radfahrer (24. März 2009)

Kennt jemand einen Hersteller Bezugsquelle für Schutzbleche, die an dem CNOC 14 passen ?
Islabikes bietet Schutzbleche an. Vielleicht gibt es ja aber auch noch andere ?!
Hat die jemand mitbestellt ? Sind die gut ?


----------



## elmar schrauth (25. März 2009)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Achso. Die "sub 200,-" sind also fürs komplette Rad?
> 
> Ich.-



ja ,fürs komplettrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (30. März 2009)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> ja ,fürs komplettrad.



Du nimmst also ein Felt 20", das laut google erst ab deutlich oberhalb EUR 200.- über die Theke geht und das 11,8kg wiegt, investierst EUR 12.- in die Kurbel und sparst dabei sagenhaft preiswerte 500g, zauberst dann noch irgendwie weitere 1,35kg Gewichtsersparnis aus dem Hut, um auf 9,95kg zu kommen, spendierst dem Ganzen sogar einen Ständer und Reflektoren und vertickst das fertige Teil anschließend für unter EUR 200.- ? 

Da muss Voodoo im Spiel sein.


----------



## Goiskopf (30. März 2009)

...so, oder so ähnlich hab ich auch gedacht...
Mir ist jedenfalls kein Hersteller bekannt, der ein Kinderfahrrad so weit unter 200 Euro anbietet, damit man dann mit zusätzlichen, leichteren Parts noch unter 200 Euro bleibt...(ausgenommen Baumarkt )

Für alle anderen kann ich nun mal nach den ersten 30km auf den neuen Bike`s (20" und 24") sagen, daß bislang alles sehr gut funktioniert, die Kids motiviert sind, wenn sie Ihre Bikes selber die Treppen hochschieben können, und ich von der Abwicklung mit Islabikes wirklich begeistert war/bin. (Siehe mein Post vom 18.03.)

Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## elmar schrauth (30. März 2009)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Du nimmst also ein Felt 20", das laut google erst ab deutlich oberhalb EUR 200.- über die Theke geht und das 11,8kg wiegt, investierst EUR 12.- in die Kurbel und sparst dabei sagenhaft preiswerte 500g, zauberst dann noch irgendwie weitere 1,35kg Gewichtsersparnis aus dem Hut, um auf 9,95kg zu kommen, spendierst dem Ganzen sogar einen Ständer und Reflektoren und vertickst das fertige Teil anschließend für unter EUR 200.- ?
> 
> Da muss Voodoo im Spiel sein.



möchte jemand wetten ?
felt auslaufmodell, starrgabel.
die kurbel hat tatsächlich 504 grsmm gespart
rad wurde auf 2 waagen gewogen.


----------



## chris5000 (30. März 2009)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> möchte jemand wetten ?



Selbstverständlich nicht. 

Aber offensichtlich möchtetst Du auch nicht erklären, wie es machbar ist ein Felt 20" (welches?) für anscheinend sehr wenig Geld (wieviel?) um fast 2kg (wodurch? Außer durch eine 500g sparende Kurbel (welche?)) zu erleichtern und das Ergebnis dann noch trotz investierter Materialkosten und Arbeitsstunden scheinbar noch ca. EUR 50.- billiger zu verticken, als es normalerweise ungetunt kostet.

Vielleicht ein Geschäftsgeheimnis? Kein Problem. Nur dann spar Dir doch bitte das Zeug hier zu posten, weil es dann doch offensichtlich niemand hier was bringt.

<ironiemodus an>Ich weiß wo man jederzeit Single-Speed-Vierkant-Alukurbelsätze mit wahlweiser Kurbellänge 90mm/102mm/115mm/122,5mm/127,5 für EUR 22.- inkl. Versand und Kettenblatt aus Deutschland herbekommt. Und passende 180g Restposten Innenlager für weitere EUR 15.- en masse. Verrate aber nicht, was das für welche sind und wo man sie herbekommt und schon garnicht, warum sie so billig sind. Ätschi-Bätschi</ironiemodus aus>


----------



## elmar schrauth (30. März 2009)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich nicht.
> 
> Aber offensichtlich möchtetst Du auch nicht erklären, wie es machbar ist ein Felt 20" (welches?) für anscheinend sehr wenig Geld (wieviel?) um fast 2kg (wodurch? Außer durch eine 500g sparende Kurbel (welche?)) zu


http://crossladen.de/shop/system/detailimage?shop_param=cid=1&aid=340&position=position1&

ich hab doch alles dazu geschrieben.


----------



## chris5000 (30. März 2009)

[doppelpost]


----------



## elmar schrauth (31. März 2009)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich nicht.
> 
> Aber offensichtlich möchtetst Du auch nicht erklären, wie es machbar ist ein
> <>


http://crossladen.de/shop/system/detailimage?shop_param=cid=1&aid=341&position=position1&
18 Zoll
3 gang.
8,8Kilo
Rahmen ist m.W. von Derby


----------



## 2Radfahrer (16. April 2009)

Heute kam das CNOC 14 für meine Tochter.
Auf den ersten Blick war ich total begeistert. 
Bin es immer noch, jedoch fiel mir auf, das die Felge nicht ordentlich verschliffen wurde. Ist das normal ?
Das Radl kam mit Vorder- und Hinterradbremse. Ich hab nicht nochmal nachgeschaut, meine aber von chris5000 gelesen zu haben, das er die xtra anbauen lies. Nennt sich das Steuersatz, was unter dem Lenker ist und Kunststoffummantelt ist ?
Toll wäre eine Aussparung im Sattel, falls  ich das Rad doch mal schleppen muss. Hab ich das bei puky gesehen ?
Alles in allem bin ich aber sehr zufrieden. Mal schauen was Töchting sagt.


----------



## chris5000 (16. April 2009)

2Radfahrer schrieb:


> Das Radl kam mit Vorder- und Hinterradbremse. Ich hab nicht nochmal nachgeschaut, meine aber von chris5000 gelesen zu haben, das er die xtra anbauen lies.



In der Tat: Mich hat die Vorderbremse, (die sich mittlerweile dann doch schon als nützlich und sinnvoll erwiesen hat) unter dem Strich um die 50 zusätzliche Euro gekostet...

Auf der Islabikes Website hat das CNOC 14 in Bild und Beschreibung aber eigentlich auch nach wie vor nur eine Bremse hinten. 

Entweder das CNOC 14 wurde geändert, die Website aber nicht oder Du hast ein CNOC 16 geschickt bekommen oder Du hast einen Prototypen  . Keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

mit welchem Transportunternehmen werden denn die Islabikes angeliefert?


----------



## 2Radfahrer (27. Mai 2009)

Bei mir war es DHL


----------



## chris5000 (27. Mai 2009)

2Radfahrer schrieb:


> jedoch fiel mir auf, das die Felge nicht ordentlich verschliffen wurde. Ist das normal ?



Hatte inzwischen mal nachgeschaut: Ja, das ist "normal". Sowohl bei Rothan als auch CNOC 14 sieht der Felgenstoß so aus.


----------



## Heiko_München (30. Mai 2009)

JUNGS,

bei den Belastungen reicht es voll aus, wenn man eine *gesteckte* und nicht verschweißte Felge nimmt.

Ist also alles in Ordnung so!

Grüße
H.


----------



## rofl0r (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

ich wollte auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit Islabikes hier zum besten geben 

Nach einer Tour durch die lokalen Bikeshops, hat sich bei mir (wie auch bei vielen anderen) sowas wie eine allgemeine Unzufriedenheit breit gemacht. Die angeschauten Bikes erfuellten entweder den Tatbestand nicht Kindgerecht oder Bleischwehr oder eine gelungene Kombination aus beidem...Es ging um ein Bike fuer meine 7 Jährige Anna. Von den angeschauten Bikes, kam das Trek MT 220 meinen (und Annas) Vorstellungen am naechsten, war aber doch noch was (zu) schwehr...
Also haben wir uns das BEINN 24 angeschaut, und bestellt. Mittwoch morgen Mail geschrieben, Vormittags die Kartennummer durchgegeben. Donnerstag abend dann die Mail mit Trackingnummer (DHL-international Express). Freitag war das Bike in London, Samstag nacht (ca.01:00Uhr) in Holland, Samstag vormittag in Saarbruecken, Montag war Pfingsten, Dienstag 7:25Uhr ist das Bike bei uns aufgeschlagen. Die Anna wolte garnicht mehr zur Schule 
Das Bike war top vormontiert, ueberhaupt gab es nichts zu bemaengeln. Nun sind noch Mow Joes im Zulauf...dann ist es auch fuer Ausfluege ins Groebere geruestet 





Mehr Pics im Album.


----------



## twobeers (4. Juni 2009)

@rofl0r: wie lang ist die Kurbel an dem 24er Islabike (m-m)?

Twobeers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hophop (4. Juni 2009)

twobeers schrieb:


> @rofl0r: wie lang ist die Kurbel an dem 24er Islabike (m-m)?
> 
> Twobeers


Cranks Aluminium 140mm 
http://www.islabikes.com/bike_pages/pdfs/product_specs/Beinn24.pdf


----------



## rofl0r (4. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe eben 145 gemessen, mitte innenlager->mitte pedalachse.


----------



## rofl0r (5. Juni 2009)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Also ich habe eben 145 gemessen, mitte innenlager->mitte pedalachse.



Hab eben gegeuckt, auf der Kurbelinnenseite steht 140...die Luegen 

Heut sind endlich die Mow Joes gekommen


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. Juni 2009)

Noch 2 Wochen, dann darf ich es überreichen: 





Scheinbar gab es da ein heimliches Update?:





Ein paar Änderungen sind geplant. Hat eigentlich schon jemand den Lenker ausgetauscht?


----------



## chris5000 (8. Juni 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Scheinbar gab es da ein heimliches Update?:



Cool. Scheint bei Islabikes irgendwie häufiger vorzukommen: 2Radfahrer hatte ja kürzlich auch ein CNOC 14 mit Bremse auch vorne abweichend von der Beschreibung auf der Website bekommen.



Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand den Lenker ausgetauscht?



Achtung: Klemmung 22mm und im Griffbereich 19mm (Zumindest an CNOC 14 und ROTHAN) . Für 19mm spezifisch sind daher imho auch die Schellen der Bremsgriffe. Ich fürchte, da gibts leider nicht viele Lenkeralternativen.


----------



## emvau (8. Juni 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Noch 2 Wochen, dann darf ich es überreichen:


warum ist euer cnos16 gelb? (oder wirkt das grün so gelb?) ich musste ein grünes bestellen.  (rosa komm nicht in frage.  )



Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ein paar Änderungen sind geplant. Hat eigentlich schon jemand den Lenker ausgetauscht?


welche denn?


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. Juni 2009)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Cool. Scheint bei Islabikes irgendwie häufiger vorzukommen: 2Radfahrer hatte ja kürzlich auch ein CNOC 14 mit Bremse auch vorne abweichend von der Beschreibung auf der Website bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> Achtung: *Klemmung 22mm und im Griffbereich 19mm* (Zumindest an CNOC 14 und ROTHAN) . Für 19mm spezifisch sind daher imho auch die Schellen der Bremsgriffe. Ich fürchte, da gibts leider nicht viele Lenkeralternativen.



Stimmt, genau der Lenker ist auch am CNOC 16 verbaut. Ich habe ja schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, einen Vorbau von 1" auf 25,4mm Klemmung (wird es doch hoffentlich geben) und einen normalen MTB Lenker zu verbauen. Aber das scheitert ja schon wieder an den Griffen. 
Naja, man kann nicht alles haben, ist ein schönes Bike. Wenn mein Zwerg dann noch das dazugehörige Fox Shirt auspackt...


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. Juni 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> warum ist euer cnos16 gelb? (oder wirkt das grün so gelb?) ich musste ein grünes bestellen.  (rosa komm nicht in frage.  )
> 
> 
> welche denn?



Das ist das "lime green" (Weißabgleich passt hier nicht ganz), die Farbe der wilden Jungen also. Ein Kumpel hat für seine Tochter das raspberry pink bestellt- ganz klar was für Mädels. 
Eine gekürzte Alukurbel ist in Arbeit, gegebenenfalls wird das Innenlager getauscht, vielleicht noch eine gebrauchte 9fach Kette (das Orignal sieht sehr massiv aus...) hmmm, zur Sattelstütze gäbe es auch ein paar teure Alternativen. Es gibt viel zu tun.  

Hier sei am Rande noch erwähnt: auch bei Doppelbestellung in einer Lieferung fallen die 30 Pfund *pro Rad* an!
Auch unser Rad war sehr sauber montiert- da können sich hiesige Radläden eine Scheibe abschneiden.

Grüße, Kai


----------



## wefunkster (29. Juni 2009)

So, jetzt ist das 2. Islabike für meinen Sohn 5,5 J., 120 cm, 47cm Schrittlänge fällig.
Ich hatte eigentl. das Beinn 20 large ins Auge gefasst, auch wg. der Alukurbeln und bei gleichem Gewicht zum 20 small.

Nach dem Telefonat mit IB bin ich aber etwas verunsichert, da man mir sagte, die Schrittlänge wäre das Entscheidende und beim Beinn 20 L wären die 51 cm Schrittlänge das absolute Minimum und somit wäre es def. zu groß.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Hat das Beinn 20 small genug Spielraum nach oben, auch von der Kurbellänge her?



Die Alternative wäre, er fährt sein Cnoc 16 dieses Jahr noch und wenn er die 51cm Schrittlänge hat gibt´s das 20 L.

Ich würde mich über Meinungen sehr freuen.


----------



## rofl0r (30. Juni 2009)

wefunkster schrieb:


> ...
> Die Alternative wäre, er fährt sein Cnoc 16 dieses Jahr noch und wenn er die 51cm Schrittlänge hat gibt´s das 20 L.
> 
> Ich würde mich über Meinungen sehr freuen.



Wie sieht es denn da aus? Wenn das Bike noch passt, wuerde ich es weiter fahren, weil man das 20L laenger nutzen kann und der Umstieg auf 24" leichter faellt. Vom 20S auf 24 ist schon gleich ein Sprung, da man das 20er voll ausreizen muss und das 24er dann gerade eben so passt.
Aber wie immer spielt der Geldbeutel eine Rolle, und ob man vielleicht noch mehr Nachwuchs am Start hat, der das Bike nutzen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stivinix (30. Juni 2009)

Für mich ist ein wesentlicher Vorteil bei 20" Rädern dass sie mit Schaltung ausgestattet sind und leichter über Hindernisse rollen. Daher würde ich zum 20" Beinn S tendieren.
Gruß
Stef


----------



## wefunkster (6. Juli 2009)

Jau, hab das 20 S geordert.
Meinem Sohn ist eh egal, ob Alu- oder Stahlkurbeln, rot oder blau.
Mir gefiel ja das Rot auf dem dunklen Metallic-Lack besser als das Dunkelblau aber das sind ja echt Nebensächlichkeiten.
Haupsache, er kann dann noch ein bischen mehr Gas geben.


----------



## wefunkster (18. Juli 2009)

Das 20 S war goldrichtig. Das 20 L wäre in der Tat zu groß gewesen.
Ich hab jetzt noch grüne Ergon GX1 Griffe draufgepackt und rechts für Gripshift gekürzt. 
Jetzt passt alles: Sven kommt mit den Gängen gut zurecht und wir können jetzt deutlich längere Touren machen. Dank der Griffe sind jetzt auch eingeschlafene Hände Schnee von gestern.

Das topgepflegte und nur ein Jahr alte CNOC 16 hab ich übrigens in die Bucht gepackt! ( 260449005021 )


----------



## GT_Frodo (22. Juli 2009)

Mein kleiner Hendrik ist jetzt 17 Monate alt, 81cm groß und motorisch sehr weit (läuft seit dem 10 Monat). Wird also Zeit, demnächst mit der bike-erziehung zu beginnen. 

Habe mich durch den Thread hier von islabikes überzeugen lassen. 

Falls jemand hier aus dem Forum ein Rothan oder CNOC 14 gebraucht verkaufen möchte, würde ich mich sehr freuen (bitte PN); ansonsten werde ich demnächst auch mal mit den Briten telefonieren müssen.
Greetz, Lars


----------



## Waldschleicher (22. Juli 2009)

Jetzt mit 7,26kg:


----------



## GT_Frodo (23. Juli 2009)

@waldschleicher
 Schicke Sugino Kurbel, passt optisch natürlich viel besser zum Lack
Ist es eine Vierkantkurbel in gleicher Länge?
Was hast sonst an Gewichtstuning gemacht?


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. Juli 2009)

Getauscht habe ich:
-Kurbel, auf 105mm gekürzt mit einem alten 32er Alublatt, nach dem Gewicht muss ich mal schauen
-Kette (das Original könnte einen Panzer antreiben ) KMC X9 SL, gebraucht von einem Forenmitglied gesponsert 
-Innenlager Token Vierkant 103mm, spart satte 100 Gramm

Im Moment halte ich noch nach einer leichten, geraden Stütze Ausschau, der Versatz ist sowieso zu groß. Wenn ich noch richtig Zeit und Lust habe, dann werde ich vielleicht ein paar Achsen aus Alu basteln.


----------



## chris5000 (31. Juli 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Scheinbar gab es da ein heimliches Update?:



Aber sag mal: Das ist immer noch ein Gewindesteuersatz / Gewindegabel nun mit sowas wie "Ahead-Optik". Oder ist das jetzt wirklich Ahead geworden?


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. August 2009)

Nö, das ist wirklich ein Ahead. Ich habe inzwischen den Spacer nach unten verfrachtet um den Lenker etwas höher zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (2. August 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Nö, das ist wirklich ein Ahead. Ich habe inzwischen den Spacer nach unten verfrachtet um den Lenker etwas höher zu bekommen.



Oha. Sehe auch gerade, dass das auf der Website upgedated wurde. Genauso wie dort inzwischen auch eine Vorderbremse am CNOC 14 zu sehen ist.

...irgendwie komme ich bei Islabikes immer ein paar Monate zu früh: 

- Ans Rothan hatte ich eine Vorderbremse rangefriemelt und einen "Steering Limiter" improvisiert als es noch Bremsen- und limiterlos war. Inzwischen hat es beides ab Werk

- Unser CNOC 14 hatte noch keine Vorderbremse, weshalb ich sie teuer dazubestellt und sie hier noch teurer an die Gabel habe schweißen lassen...

....und jetzt kümmere ich mich wahrscheinlich um eine gekürzte Alukurbel  fürs kommende CNOC 16 und kurz nachdem ich es dann habe, gibts dann leichte Alukurbeln serienmäßig 

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Waldschleicher (2. August 2009)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Oha. Sehe auch gerade, dass das auf der Website upgedated wurde. Genauso wie dort inzwischen auch eine Vorderbremse am CNOC 14 zu sehen ist.
> 
> ...irgendwie komme ich bei Islabikes immer ein paar Monate zu früh:
> 
> ...



Betrachte es positiv: alles besser als eines der Bleigeschosse aus den hiesigen Läden...


----------



## 2Radfahrer (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe bei meiner Bestellung bei Islabikes damals die Schutzbleche fürs CNOC 14 vergessen mit in den Korb zu packen. Auf Nachfrage würde mich das jetzt nochmals 10 Pfund nur Versand kosten.
Sollte jemand die Absicht haben bei Islabikes zu bestellen und mir die Schutzbleche mitbestellen, würde ich mich über eine Nachricht freuen.
Oder vielleicht ging es ja jemandem auch so und man könnte eine Sammelbestellung aufgeben ?!


----------



## hesinde2006 (3. November 2009)

Hi,

ich habe einen kleinen fast 6-jährigen Sohn, der derzeit 108 cm groß ist.
Wir suchen ein Islabike 20 in large, technisch einwandfrei und eine coole
Jungenfarbe.

Hat jemand eines zu einem vernünftigen Preis abzugeben?

Probegefahren ist er auf einem Cube 200, mit dem er supi klar kam.
Bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, womit er besser fährt.

Dankeschön.

Melanie


----------



## wefunkster (4. November 2009)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe einen kleinen fast 6-jährigen Sohn, der derzeit 108 cm groß ist.
> Wir suchen ein Islabike 20 in large, ...



Du musst schon die Schrittlänge messen. Ich dachte auch erst, ich könnte ein L nehmen. Gottseidank hab ich auf den Verkäufer gehört. Die auf der Islabike website sizechart angegebene minimale Schrittlänge ist WIRKLICH das MINIMUM. Da kann man nicht "auf Vorrat" kaufen.

PS: Aufgrund der anderen Geometrie lässt sich das Islabike auch nicht mit dem Cube 200 vergleichen. (Welches mit dem extrem abfallenden Oberrohr ja noch kleiner als das Beinn 20 S ist.)


----------



## hesinde2006 (4. November 2009)

Du meinst also ich soll das Small nehmen obwohl der Kleine bis dahin märz-April) noch ordentlich wächst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (4. November 2009)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Du meinst also ich soll das Small nehmen obwohl der Kleine bis dahin märz-April) noch ordentlich wächst ?



Er meint, Du sollst die Schrittlänge Deines Sohnes messen, und dann das passende Beinn 20 anhand des SizeChart (klick) identifizieren und dabei beachten, dass wenn dort "Minimum" steht, seiner Erfahrung nach auch Minimum gemeint ist.  (Meiner Erfahrung mit Rothan und CNOC 14" nach übrigens auch)

..............

Ansonsten, Breaking News: Ich habe gerade ein paar neue Modelle bei Islabikes entdeckt. Vor Allem ein 20"(!)-Bahnrad namens Reis 

Auch wenn es vielleicht nicht viele Käufer findet. Publicity wird das Isla bringen. Echt sehr cool.


----------



## hesinde2006 (4. November 2009)

chris5000
Ich weiss was wefunkster meint; aber die Schrittlänge des kommenden März kann ich ja heute noch wissen oder messen, deshalb hätte ich zur Sicherheit eher ne Nummer zu gross (gemessen als der jetzigen Schrittlänge) als zu klein gekauft.

Aber offensichtlich hat keiner ein Beinn abzugeben oder keiner will seins abgeben

PS: Den ersten Beitrag hat übrigens meine Schwester geschrieben (ergo ist es ihr Sohn und mein Neffe)


----------



## don-guido (5. November 2009)

Salut,
bin auf der Suche nach einem Cnoc 14" oder 16"...sein Puky hält nicht mehr lange Stand...

danke
guido


----------



## dd2 (14. November 2009)

Ich will für meinen Sohn 128cm groß, und 60cm Schrittlänge ein Islabike kaufen. Allerdings machen mich die Größenangeben bei Islabikes stutzig. 
Laut Islabikes Größentabelle käme eigentlich nur das Beinn24 in Frage. Angegeben wird dort, dass es ab 122cm Körpergröße und einer Innenbeinlänge von 57 - 68 cm geeignet sei. ->
http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/pdfs/sizes/Size_Chart08_web.pdf

Allein so ein 24er Laufrad hat aber doch schon eine Größe von über 60cm. Hat jemand von Euch schon mal ein Beinn24 für seine Kleinen geordert und kann aus Erfahrungen sprechen, wie das mit dem Grössenverhältnis de facto aussieht?

Oder anders gefragt, macht es Eurer Meinung nach Sinn, beim Kinderbike große Laufräder mit kleinen Rahmen zu kombinieren?


----------



## rofl0r (16. November 2009)

dd2 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch schon mal ein Beinn24 für seine Kleinen geordert und kann aus Erfahrungen sprechen, wie das mit dem Grössenverhältnis de facto aussieht?



Guckst du Post #41 meine Tochter war gerade 7 geworden.



dd2 schrieb:


> Oder anders gefragt, macht es Eurer Meinung nach Sinn, beim Kinderbike große Laufräder mit kleinen Rahmen zu kombinieren?



Groessere Raeder rollen immer besser ueber Hindernisse als kleine.
Wir hatten am Anfang nur den Sattel weit unten (siehe Album), damit Anna beim Absteigen eben mit den Zehenspitzen auf den Boden kam. Das Problem ist einfach, das es nun weg geht vom Spielzeug zum richtigen Bike  
Ich habe eben noch Bilder ins Album geladen, die das Bike im Fahren zeigen.
Die Anna war auf diesen Fotos 7Jahre und drei Monate alt. Ich schaue mal zuhause, vielleicht habe ich die Schrittlaenge (beim Kauf) noch irgendwo notiert.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (16. November 2009)

Hi Zusammen
Habe mich nach längeren Diskuissionen (wobei es vorwiegend um den Kaufpreis gegangen ist) nun auch entschlossen in GB zu bestellen. Für den kleinen wird es ein Rothan (gerade 2 geworden), als Alternative hatten wir Puki auf dem Programm. Nach einem kleinen Test mussten wir feststellen, dass das 12.5er Puki (ich wollte eine Luftbereifung haben, das 10er hat das anscheinend nicht) einfach deutlich zu gross ist (da fehlen locker 4 Zentimeter Schrittlänge, obwohl er mit 87 cm Körpergrösse nicht gerade der schmächtigste ist.

Für seinen Bruder (4 geworden, 106, 47cm Schrittlänge) habe ich nun gleichzeitig (Versandkosten in die Schweiz sind halt teuer) das Beinn 20 Small bestellt, obwohl ich mich eigentlich zu einem Cycletech Mostiko enschossen hatte. Fahre selber ein Opiom und bin vom Fahrverhalten und der Detailliebe begeistert, aber das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis beim Mostiko ist doch etwas fragwürdig. Im Moment ist er für das Bike noch etwas klein und passt sehr viel besser auf sein (altes) 16" Kinderfahrrad, aber bis im Frühjahr dürfte das dann passen. Grund wieso ich das Small und nicht das Large (bzw. das Mosikto) genommen habe ist unter anderem der Preis (Mostiko ist fast doppelt so teuer) und eben die Schrittlänge (das Beinn Large ist eben dann doch reichlich gross für einen 4 bzw. im Frühjahr 4.5 Jährigen, selbst wenn er gross und kräftig ist).

Nach doch einigen (mit bis zu 30 Kilometer - und erst noch in den Alpen) langen Touren mit dem 16" Rad und vorwiegend Schotterfahrten (Strasse ist einfach doch etwas heikel mit so Kleinen) musste einfach etwas mit vernünftigen Bremsen her. Die Rücktrittbremse hat gerade auf unebenem Untergrund oder beim Stehend fahren nicht nur Vorteile. Vorteil des Beinn im Vergleich zum Moskito ist denn auch eine kürzere Kurbel (knapp über 11 statt 14 Zentimeter), was den Kleinen beim losfahren entgegen kommt, wenn das Rad sonst schon etwas gross geraten ist. Wie lange es geht bis das Schalten dann funktioniert, ist eine andere Frage  

Nett am grösseren Rad ist eben, dass es etwas grösser ist. Wenn da mal geschoben werden muss, so ist das für Papi als Schiebehilfe halt auch nett, wenn er sich ein paar Zentimeter weniger bücken muss . Beim Bergauffahren erwarte ich keine grossen Differenzen, zumal es in den Alpen bzw. in unserer Gegend doch meist sehr schnell sehr steil wird - und das selbst für die Erwachsenen dann in echten Sport ausartet hochzufahren. 

Im Gegensatz zu anderen Anbieter scheint Islabikes leider bei der Entgegennahme von Bestellungen (zuminest per Mail) nicht eben rekordverdächtig schnell Antwort zu geben, man sollte da also etwas Zeit einplanen wenn man einen fixen Termin "zur Auslieferung" an die Kleinen vorsieht. Ob die Lieferfristen dann auch in nicht-EU Länder (wie gesagt: CH) den auf der Homepage angegebenen Fristen entsprechen wird sich zeigen, in der Regel liegt das Problem hier eher am (mit der Paketabvertigung überlasteten) Zoll als am Wollen der Versender.

Was mich am aktuellen 16" Kinderbike stört, ist insbesondere die breite und (zu) lange Kurbel (der Kleine war gerade etwas über 3jährig als er das Bike erhalten hat, da ist das dann schon extrem aufgefallen). Ich bin sicher, dass Islabikes hier viel besser ist, werde aber in Zukunft sicher darauf schauen, dass beim Kauf eben nicht nur die Rahmengrösse, sondern auch die Kurbeln passen. Dass die (Vorder-)Bremse beim aktuellen Bike selbst für grössere Kinderhände nicht wirklich passt, brauch mal ja nicht extra zu erwähnen, auch hier dürfte Islabikes sehr viel besser abschneiden. Immerhin ist das 16" Teil mit 8.5 Kilo vertretbar gewesen, sein Bruder wird das erben um die ersten Versuche im Flachen zu machen sobald er dem Laufrad entwachsen ist.

Der Osterhase wird nächstes Jahr viel zu tun haben, mal sehen ob die Kleinen gleich viel Freude an schönem Material haben wie der Hauptsponsor 

Marc


----------



## dd2 (16. November 2009)

@rofl0r
Danke für das Hochladen der Bilder. Für eine ergonomisch perfekte Sitzposition fehlen wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Zentimeter, aber es sieht besser aus als ich erwartet hatte. 

Das Problem mit dem 'gerade eben mit den Fusspitzen den Boden berühren' sehe ich einfach bei der Sicherheit im Straßenverkehr, Immerhin haben wir jeden Tag hin und zurück je 4 Kilometer Schulweg in einer durchschnittlichen bundesdeutschen Großstadt zu bewältigen. Da müssen die Ampelstops einfach sicher funktionieren. 
ich denke, ich werde das Fahrrad jetzt einfach mal bestellen und wenn es wirklich zu unsicherem  Fahrverhalten führen sollte, oder mein Sohn regelmäßig mit seinen Weichteilen aufs Oberrohr knallt, muss er halt erst noch sein Altes weiterfahren, oder eben fleißig üben .

Da die Leichtgängigkeit des Rades für mich im Vordergrund steht und im Alltag eben doch meistens Asphalt gefahren wird stellt sich mir noch die Frage nach der Reifenwahl. Mich reizen ja die Kenda Small Block Eight Cyclocross Reifen, die von Kenda in 24'' laut Auskunft exklusiv für Islabikes hergestellt werden. Leichtigkeit (und Schnelligkeit?) vom Crossreifen vs. Komfort und Pannensicherheit beim MTBreifen - wie würdet ihr entscheiden?


----------



## rofl0r (16. November 2009)

rofl0r schrieb:


> ... Ich schaue mal zuhause, vielleicht habe ich die Schrittlaenge (beim Kauf) noch irgendwo notiert.



Also die Anna war im Mai (unmittelbar vor der Bestellung bei Isla) gerade 7 geworden und 124cm gross, Schrittlaenge waren 59cm. Den Sattal hatten wir wie auf den Pix im Album eingestellt, also so das sie gerade auf den Boden kommt. Sie ist eine von der ängstlichen Sorte. Effektives Treten sieht anders aus, aber der Umstieg hat gut geklappt. Inwischen ist der Sattel ein kleines bissel hoeher.
Wegen Reifenwahl: ich habe die Mow Joe von Schwalbe besorgt. Rollen auf Teer prima, sind leicht und leichtes Gelaende geht auch prima


----------



## emvau (17. November 2009)

die schrittlänge ist wirklich das entscheidende kriterium. unser sehr großer sohn hat zum dritten geburtstag ein cnon 16 bekommen. mit der schrittlänge war er zwei cm drunter und es ging gar nicht. jetzt ist er drei jahre und 4 monate hat genügend beinlänge und flitzt schon recht sicher damit rum.

und: wichtigste parts an den islabikes scheinen neben den kurzen kurbeln auch die bremsen zu sein. die funktionierien mit den kleinen griffen wirklich hervorragend. auch koordinativ bekommt unser kleiner das sehr gut hin (von wegen rücktrittsbremse). er bremst allerdings digital. analog bremsen lernt er gerade anhand unserer tiefgaragenrampe.  

ich bin erst mal super zufrieden und hoffe, dass mein kleiner weiterhin so motiviert bleibt. ich seh uns nächsten sommer nämlich schon als starrgespann mit einem followme unterwegs.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (17. November 2009)

Na, das sind ja gute Aussichten 
Das mit dem digitalen Bremsen kenne ich auch schon (mit Rücktritt), allerdings bin ich ja froh, wenn der Kleine überhaupt bremst. Motto schneller ist besser - und zu schnell gibt's nicht 

Da ich immer noch keine Rückmeldung von Islabikes auf meine Mailbestellung habe, kurz mal die Frage in die Runde ob die Leute da wirklich so langsam sind. Habe die offizielle Mailadresse benutzt und warte schon 5 Tage auf eine Auftragsbestätigung (bzw. Angabe für die Zahlung), das scheint mir dann doch reichlich lang.

Hatte über die gleiche Mailadresse bereits vor einigen Monaten mal Kontak, die Adresse selber scheint also zu funktionieren (und anscheinend haben sie auch mein Anliegen verstanden, hatte mich nach der Möglichkeit erkundigt ohne Mehrwertsteuer zu liefern, da die Schweiz bekanntlich nicht ein EU-Land ist). 

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emvau (17. November 2009)

NoSaint_CH schrieb:


> Da ich immer noch keine Rückmeldung von Islabikes auf meine Mailbestellung habe, kurz mal die Frage in die Runde ob die Leute da wirklich so langsam sind.


das ist zu lange. ich habe allerdings auch angerufen. die mögen email nicht wirklich, das haben die wohl eher weil sie müssen.

ergo: ruf an!


----------



## NoSaint_CH (17. November 2009)

OK, Danke für die Info (ist ja für alle interessant).
Da ich allerdings sehr mässig englisch spreche und nicht davon ausgehe, dass in GB Deutsch oder Französisch verstanden wird, wird wohl meine Frau anrufen müssen. Die hat als Amerikanerin und Unternehmerberaterin kein Problem unmissverständlich klar zu machen was sie haben will 

Na denn - auf die nächsten warmen Fahrradtage.

Marc


----------



## NoSaint_CH (17. November 2009)

Und siehe da, kaum macht man sich die ersten Gedanken ob es funktioniert, bekommt man Antwort von Islabikes 

Hat funktioniert und die Bezahlung per Kreditkarte war kein Problem, die Bikes sollten nach Schätzung der Firma in etwa einer Woche bei mir sein. Würde mich zwar etwas erstaunen wenn das funktioniert, lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen 

Wer weiss - vielleicht reicht es ja sogar für eine Probefahrt vor dem ersten Schnee (in Föhntälern ist heute 20° gemeldet - ich hab die Ski schon wieder in eine entferntere Ecke im Keller gestellt )

Marc


----------



## Filmchen (17. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal noch zwei Fragen zu den Islas.

Mein Sohnemann soll zum 5. Geburtstag im Januar ein 20 Zoll bekommen, mit dem er realistisch gesehen im FrÃ¼hjahr so richtig Gas geben wird. Nun hat man ja bei Isla und Zoll die Qual der Wahl zwischen Small und Large. Laut Forum hier ist ja die SchrittlÃ¤nge das entscheidende Kriterium. Nun hat der Bub aktuell eine SchrittlÃ¤nge barfuÃ von 49 cm und ist mit 115 cm auch recht groÃ fÃ¼r sein Alter.
Das Small wÃ¼rde aktuell also perfekt passen das Large ist noch 3cm entfernt (mit Schuhen beinahe dran). Wenn ich davon ausgehe, daÃ er noch bisserl wÃ¤chst, wÃ¤re das Large auch in der Range.
Zu welcher GrÃ¶Ãe wÃ¼rdet ihr tendieren? Ist es realistisch, daÃ er von dem 20er Large dann irgendwann direkt auf ein 26er umsteigen kann oder brauchen wir ohnehin spÃ¤ter ein 24er? Dann wÃ¤re das Small aktuell eine gute Wahl.

Isla bietet als Option den Continental Explorer als Reifenpaar fÃ¼r 10 Pfund Aufpreis an. Der wiegt (das Paar) ca. 400g mehr als der Schwalbe Mow Joe der ja laut I-Net mit rund 60 â¬ zu Buche schlÃ¤gt. Ist das eine Alternative?

WÃ¤re schÃ¶n, wenn Ihr dazu Eure Meinungen posten kÃ¶nntet. Der Kauf soll alsbald vollzogen werden, vielen Dank.
LG Sven


----------



## NoSaint_CH (17. November 2009)

Da man leider nur raten kann wie viel die Jungs wachsen (manchmal scheinen die über Nacht läger geworden zu sein  ) ist es leider ein Ratespiel. Für die einen kann's passen - für die anderen eher nicht. 3 Zentimeter bis im Frühjahr (nicht an Körpergrösse, sondern an Schrittlänge) scheint mir ambitiös zu sein, aber wie heisst es: nichts ist unmöglich.

Kann nur sagen, dass eine etwas knappe Sitzhöhe nicht wirklich förderlich ist (ich fahre eine KTM im Rallyetrimm, ist gerade auf unebenem Gelände manchmal wirklich blöd, wenn der entscheidende Zentimeter fehlt um sich vernünftig abstützen zu können). Auch auf öffentichen Strassen, welche ja eigentlich gar nicht befahren werden dürften, kann's mal kritisch werden, wenn sich die Fahrer gleich mit dem Bike hinlegen, statt vernünftig zu stehen, ich würde da doch lieber darauf tendieren etwas schneller wieder auf eine grössere Grösse wechseln zu müssen (bis dann haut das auch mit Fahrtechnik, Schalten und Bremsen besser hin, da ist es weniger schlimm, wenn das Rad nicht so optimal passt).

Was die Reifen anbelangt: ich habe die Offroad-Bereifung gewählt, auch wenn die ein paar Gramm schwerer ist. Grund liegt darin, dass wir wenn immer möglich nicht geteerte Strassen fahren (weil wie gesagt - eigentlich illeagl mit 4-5 jährigen) und ich hoffe, dass die Stollen- statt Semi-Slick-Bereifung sich doch einen Hauch mehr gegen Plattfüsse wehrt. Für den Asphalteinsatz hätte ich klar die besser laufende Variante genommen, aber das nützt nichts, so lange die Kids sich nicht sicher im Strassenverkehr bewegen können. Gerade auf Schotter dürfte die Bremsleistung mit leichten Stollen auch besser sein, ob es stimmt, wird sich zeigen.

Wie beim eigenen Bike kommt es auf den gefahrenen Untergrund an, wenn geteerte Radwege vorhanden sind, dann ist die Standardbereifung sicher besser als die aufpreispflichtigen Stollenreifen, zumal die in der Regel auch noch länger halten sollten.

Auf den Umstieg auf die (noch) grössere nächste Grösse würde ich mir im Moment gar keine Sorgen machen. Wenn die Jungs irgendwann die Lust am Fahren verlieren oder eigene Ideen haben (BMX oder so), dann muss man das sowieso neu entscheiden. 

Marc


----------



## Filmchen (17. November 2009)

danke für die Meinung,
zumt Thema Bereifung: Offroad solls in jedem Fall werden, nur ist die Frage ob 400g weniger 50  Mehrpreis wert sind.

LG Sven


----------



## chris5000 (17. November 2009)

Filmchen schrieb:


> ob 400g weniger 50  Mehrpreis wert sind.



Klar doch! Billiger gibts soviel Gewichtsersparnis doch später nie wieder. Und in Relation zum Fahrergewicht dürften die 400g ja sogar ungefähr 1kg Ersparnis am Rad eines Erwachsenen entsprechen. Wem von uns wäre das am eigenen Rad keine EUR 50.- wert ?


----------



## magas (22. November 2009)

das erste 26er für den Sohn


----------



## NoSaint_CH (23. November 2009)

Meine Bikes sind heute morgen gekommen 
Hatte leider noch keine Zeit sie auszupacken, aber seitens Lieferung sind die Jungs echt fix.

Hoffe, dass es nicht allzuviel zu Schrauben gibt, bin nicht so der Mechaniker-Freak.

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (23. November 2009)

Filmchen schrieb:


> danke fÃ¼r die Meinung,
> zumt Thema Bereifung: Offroad solls in jedem Fall werden, nur ist die Frage ob 400g weniger 50 â¬ Mehrpreis wert sind.
> 
> LG Sven




Bei der RÃ¤dern (rotierende Masse (Achtung!- Grundsatzdiskussion) und dann noch im Falle der Reifen ganz AuÃen auf dem Radius) auf jeden Fall.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (24. November 2009)

eine kleine Rückmeldung, falls es interessiert:
Die Bikes wurden nun fertiggestellt (war absolut problemlos, Rothan musste nur der Lenker geradegestellt und beim Beinn 20 das Vorderrad mit den Schnellspannern eingesetzt und ebenfalls der Lenker geradegestellt werden). Sind wirklich wunderschöne Bikes, saubere Verarbeitung und wirklich gute Details (die Bremsen sind der Hammer, so was passendes für Kinderhände habe ich noch nie sonst gesehen).

Der Sattel des Rothan lässt sich wirklich extrem tief einstellen, im Gegensatz zum 12.5" Kettler können da die Kinder schon mir sehr viel kürzeren Beinen loslegen. Auch klar, dass die Bremse die ganz Kleinen überfordert, aber das Ding ist so gut und hübsch gemacht, dass die Kids sicherlich auch später ne Menge Spass damit haben.

Das Beinn ist ein richtig kleines MTB (zumindest in meiner Ausführung). Die zustäzlich georderten Stollenreifen sind absolut Top und laufen trotzdem gut, die Sitzhöhe in tiefster Sitzeinstellung ist vielleicht 1 cm höher als beim bereits vorhandenen 16" Kinderbike bei welchem zudem der Sattel noch ein bisschen breiter ist. Von der Beinlänge her kommen die Islabike-Angaben wirklich genau hin, wer die Minimalschrittlänge nicht erreicht, wird keine Freude haben.

Auch hier sind die Bremsen optimal auf kräftige Kinderhände ausgelegt, das mit dem Schalten dauert wohl ne Weile. Mein Kleiner scheint vor allem bisschen Problem mit der Umstellung zwischen Rücktrittbremse und Handbremse zu haben, die Schaltung mag es nicht besonders, wenn man beim rumspielen rückwärts tritt.

Das zum Bike georderte LED-Licht ist gut, Lichtausbeute ist für den Preis OK. Das Rücklicht ist zwar auch nett, passt aber leider bei tiefer Sitzeinstellung nicht an die Sattelstrebe (da kommt die Leitung zwischen den V-Break Hebeln in den Weg). Persönlich glaube ich nicht, dass die Kinder beim Rücklicht begreiffen wie man das ein- und abstellen muss, aber da Licht ist ja auch eher für spätere Einsätze gedacht und wird vermutlich vorwiegend als Notlösung in meinem Rucksack Platz finden, falls es doch mal länger geht bis man wieder zu Hause ist.

Der zusätzlich bestellte Namen für das Kind ist perfekt in das Bike integriert, weder aufdringlich noch irendwie aufgepappt, auch hier wirklich eine feine Sache. Was leider völlig daneben war, war die Trinkflasche mit dem Halter. Sieht zwar hübsch aus und die Flasche ist auch brauchbar, aber der Rahmen (zumindest von der Small-Version) ist einfach zu klein um eine Trinkflasche unterzubringen. Die Flache is selbst von Erwachsenen nur mit würgen zwischen dem Rahmen und Halter rein zu bekommen, Kinder sind damit überfordert. Gebrauch also selbst für Pausen fraglich, beim fahren selber schlicht unbrauchbar (ich werde das Ding abbauen und die Flasche im Rucksack mitnehmen).

Ach so: obwohl ich eigentlich die Stollenreifen STATT der Originalreifen haben wollte, wurden die Stollenreifen aufgezogen und die Originalreifen beigelegt. Vom Profil her würden die auf leichtem Schotter wohl problemlos funktionieren, sobald es jedoch über feuchte Wiesen oder Waldwege geht, habe ich doch Bedenken ob die sich dafür eignen würden. Die Stollenreifen sind , ohne extrem zu sein, besser geeignet, auch wenn sie auf Asphalt natürlich nicht ganz so rund laufen. Vom Gewicht her sind die Originalreifen auch nicht extrem leicht, man verschenkt sich also wenig, wenn man die Offroadtauglichere Variante nimmt.

Beim Thema Gewicht muss ich anderen den Vortritt lassen (ich bin weder Fanatiker noch habe ich Vergleichsmöglichkeiten), ich finde aber das Rothan leicht und das Beinn fair im Gewicht (einen Hauch schwerer als das 16" Kinderbike bei welchem alles nicht zum fahren benötigte abgebaut ist - und das Beinn hat immerhin eine Schaltung dran). Potenzial Gewicht zu sparen ist sicher bei den Reifen (wurde ja bereits beschrieben) und die Pedale scheinen mir auch etwas zu breit geraten zu sein. 

Thema Sicherheit: das Bike ist, obwohl es ein Kinderfahrrad ist, weitgehend Strassentauglich. Reflektroren an beiden Rädern, funktionelle Bremsen, Reflektoren an den Pedalen, beim Licht ist jedem selber überlassen was er machen will (ich finde das angebotene LED-Set gut, zudem ist es relativ leicht). Aufnahme für Reflektor vorne ist angebracht und der Reflektor beigelegt, hinten fehlt leider ein Rückstrahler (eventuell was zum aufkleben besorgen?) Da die 5-6 jährigen, für welche das Bike ja angeboten wird (meiner ist gerade 4, hat aber lange Beine) sich nicht selber im Strassenverkehr bewegen sollten, eigentlich überflüssig, aber doch beruhigend wenn das Zeug vorhanden ist und man doch ab und zu mal auf öffentlichen Strassen fahren muss.

Insgesamt wie im Forum weitgehend bekannt ein Top Anbieter mit wirklich guten Lösungen und für Kinder gemachte Räder, dass so was nicht gerade billig sein kann, müsste einleuchten. Mit dem raschen Versand zusammen für mich aber ein faires Preis/Leistungsverhältnis - und das ist für mich das was zählt.

Marc


----------



## chris5000 (24. November 2009)

NoSaint_CH schrieb:


> Was leider völlig daneben war, war die Trinkflasche mit dem Halter. Sieht zwar hübsch aus und die Flasche ist auch brauchbar, aber der Rahmen (zumindest von der Small-Version) ist einfach zu klein um eine Trinkflasche unterzubringen. Die Flache is selbst von Erwachsenen nur mit würgen zwischen dem Rahmen und Halter rein zu bekommen, Kinder sind damit überfordert. Gebrauch also selbst für Pausen fraglich, beim fahren selber schlicht unbrauchbar (ich werde das Ding abbauen und die Flasche im Rucksack mitnehmen).



Sowas sollte die Situation wohl retten können. Verwunderlich, das Isla nicht von vorneherein nur seitlich geöffnete Flaschenhalter zu den kleinen Rahmen verkauft oder zumindest empfiehlt. Denn die Problematik ist ja eigentlich offensichtlich.

Gruß,
Chris

p.s.: lustige "Stilblüte" bei der CNC Artikelbeschreibung: 





> *Carbon*flaschenhalter von Bontrager
> mit seitlicher Öffnung
> sehr gut für kleine Rahmen geeignet
> *Material: Aluminium*


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. November 2009)

NoSaint_CH schrieb:


> eine kleine Rückmeldung, falls es interessiert:
> Die Bikes wurden nun fertiggestellt (war absolut problemlos, Rothan musste nur der Lenker geradegestellt und beim Beinn 20 das Vorderrad mit den Schnellspannern eingesetzt und ebenfalls der Lenker geradegestellt werden). Sind wirklich wunderschöne Bikes, saubere Verarbeitung und wirklich gute Details (die Bremsen sind der Hammer, so was passendes für Kinderhände habe ich noch nie sonst gesehen).
> 
> dass so was nicht gerade billig sein kann, müsste einleuchten. Mit dem raschen Versand zusammen für mich aber ein faires Preis/Leistungsverhältnis - und das ist für mich das was zählt.
> ...



Ich musste am 16 Zöller ebenfalls nichts einstellen. Eine so saubere Montage habe ich bisher noch nicht einmal an vielfach teureren Bikes vom Händler erlebt. 
Wenn man dann noch den Preis mit den üblichen Markenrädern vergleicht, sieht das Ganze wirklich preiswert aus.


----------



## emvau (25. November 2009)

wie hoch stellt ihr eigentlich bei euren kleinen anfängern den sattel ein.

meiner fährt jetzt nach ein paar wochen schon sehr sicher. er kommt fast mit dem ganzen fuß auf den boden, das schaut aber beim kurbeln nicht gerade effizient aus. hm... na mal sukzessive hoch damit und schauen, wann es ihn umhaut.


----------



## Filmchen (26. November 2009)

Hat schon mal jemand den Propstand (Fahrradständer) am Beinn small mitbestellt? Ist der zu gebrauchen?

LG Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (26. November 2009)

ist hier jemand aus dem ruhrgebiet, bei dem meine tochter mal ein 16"-rad probefahren kann?

danke


----------



## dd2 (3. Dezember 2009)

NoSaint_CH schrieb:


> Ach so: obwohl ich eigentlich die Stollenreifen STATT der Originalreifen haben wollte, wurden die Stollenreifen aufgezogen und die Originalreifen beigelegt.
> Marc


Das war wohl mehr als nur ein Versehen. auch bei mir lagen die Orginalreifen bei. Beizeiten werde ich mal ein paar Fotos von dem Rad mit den von Islabike angebotenen Cyclocrossreifen (32c) einstellen. Gefällt mir wirklich alles sehr gut. Von der telefonischen Order bis zum Eintreffen des Rades hat es übrigens gerade mal 48 Stunden gedauert.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mich ja nicht beschwert 

Bin von beiden Bikes immer noch sehr begeistert und möchte das Beinn am liebsten gleich meinem grösseren geben, aber er muss halt erst noch auf den Osterhasen warten (wäre auch zu Schade das schöne Teil auf versalzenen Strassen einzusetzen).

Der Kleinere kommt erstaunlich gut mit dem Laufbike zurecht, auch wenn er motorisch nicht so begabt wie sein grosser Bruder ist. Irgendwie scheint er noch nicht begreiffen zu wollen, dass man sich auch abstossen kann, ist mehr so ein Fuss vor Fuss setzen und Laufrad schieben (vielleicht doch den Sitz noch höher stellen?)

An der Bremse hat er grossen Spass, auch wenn er das Prinzip noch nicht begriffen hat. Wenn man bremst, muss man halt einfach mehr schieben, dann passt das schon - mit dem Parkettboden 

Wie auch immer, ist wohl oft so, dass die Eltern mehr Freude am Spielzeug der Kinder haben als die selber. Zumindest muss man sich so nicht vorwerfen, nicht alles für den Nachwuchs getan zu haben 

Marc


----------



## müsing (4. Dezember 2009)

Unglaublich! Habe vorgestern per Telefon das Cnoc 16 für meine Tochter bezahlt, heute kommt das Rad schon an! Klasse!

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch einen Ständer. Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## wefunkster (5. Dezember 2009)

müsing schrieb:


> Jetzt brauch ich nur noch einen Ständer. Hat jemand einen Tipp?



Öfters zusammen mit der Tochter das Rad putzen und viel selbst machen lassen (auch wenn es sehr lange dauert und nicht sooo effektiv ist). So kann man zumindest ansatzweise Wertschätzung lehren. Dann erklären und begründen, dass das Rad länger schön bleibt und gut funktioniert, wenn man es sorgfältig anlehnt oder hinlegt und gut pflegt. (und nicht hinpfeffert wo man grad zum stehen kommt.)

Mit Ständer fällt das Rad dann eh um und Du schraubst Gewicht dran, was Du mit dem Kauf bei Islabikes ja eigentlich gespart hast.


----------



## epostampchamp (2. Februar 2010)

Auch von mir ein Loblied auf Islabikes. Dienstag gemailt, eine Stunde später Antwort bekommen mit der Bitte anzurufen um die Kreditkartennummer durchzugeben. Und 4 Tage später also am Freitag war es da, das Beinn24 mit Gepäckträger, Schutzblech und Ständer für 397. Ein Satz 24' Reifen haben sie umsonst beigelegt. Der Standartreifen wiegt übrigens 760g. Mein Sohn, 7 Jahre alt, Schrittlänge mit Schuhen 59cm, ist total begeistert und das Rad passt ihm gut.


----------



## kindi (13. März 2010)

Neue Farbkombinationen bei Islabikes erhältlich!

Sonst kann ich nur nochmals bestätigen, was hier schon geschrieben wurde.
Reibungsloser Ablauf von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung!


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. März 2010)

kindi schrieb:


> Neue Farbkombinationen bei Islabikes erhältlich!
> 
> Sonst kann ich nur nochmals bestätigen, was hier schon geschrieben wurde.
> Reibungsloser Ablauf von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung!



Sieht gut aus! Sind die noch gar nicht auf der HP zu sehen?
Ich war gestern auf einer kleinen Bikemesse und habe mir auch die Kinderräder (Puky, Cube, Spezi usw.) angeschaut. Da war nichts, was mit Islabikes mithalten könnte. Einzig das LIKEaBIKE jumper für die Kleinsten hätte mir gefallen. 
Da steht dann bei Junior 2 die Frage- Rothan mit Bremse oder LIKEaBIKE mit weichem Heck.


----------



## kindi (14. März 2010)

Nein, da die neue Rahmenlieferung jetzt erst aus Fernost kam und die Leute von Islabike noch keine Zeit hatten, ihre Seite zu überarbeiten.
Ich habe nur eine allgemeine Farbbeschreibung erhalten.
Hier die Beschreibung  der drei Hauptfarben:

1.Chilli red all over  very bright
2.Aquamarine blue  neither light nor dark blue, its somewhere in between
3. Fushia  quite a dark and luxurious pink with a very deep translucent finish
Die Beschriftungen und die Aufkleberfarbe(silber und grau)sind bei allen gleich.
Farbbeschreibung habe ich für das Beinn 20 erhalten.
Wie das bei den anderen Rädern ausschaut, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. März 2010)

kindi schrieb:


> Nein, da die neue Rahmenlieferung jetzt erst aus Fernost kam und die Leute von Islabike noch keine Zeit hatten, ihre Seite zu überarbeiten.
> Ich habe nur eine allgemeine Farbbeschreibung erhalten.
> Hier die Beschreibung  der drei Hauptfarben:
> 
> ...



Hört sich gut an, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (15. März 2010)

Das CNOC 16 gibt es in blau und rot (pink wurde mir zumindest nicht angeboten).

Ein Blaues ist zu mir unterwegs. Gibt also bald auch ein Foto vom Blau.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## don-guido (16. März 2010)

...aquamarine blue! 8,2 kg mit Pedalen und Schutzblechen


----------



## clotilde (19. März 2010)

hallo,

ich möchte für unseren Sohn ein Islabike beinn 20" small bestellen.
Gibt es die wirklich auch in diesem rot?
Ich hatte bei denen angefragt, aber die meinten nein, nur die beiden Fraben, die auf der website auch zu sehen sind.
Brauch bitte schnell eine Antwort, weil ich die Bestellung schnellstmöglich rausgeben will.

Danke schon im Vorraus.


----------



## kindi (19. März 2010)

clotilde schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich möchte für unseren Sohn ein Islabike beinn 20" small bestellen.
> Gibt es die wirklich auch in diesem rot?
> ...



Die Farbe rot wurden mir für das Beinn 20 large angeboten (Modell 2010) und auch so bestellt und geliefert.
Wie das bei der kleinen Ausführung ist, kann ich nicht sagen (vielleicht sind das auch noch Restbestände)


----------



## Filmchen (19. März 2010)

Hallo Clotilde,

ich kann das Beinn Small in dieser Farbe Titangrau (wie auch immer die original heisst) empfehlen. Haben wir auch gekauft, sieht extrem hochwertig aus, ist absolut zeitlos und für meinen Geschmack wunderschön. Unserem Sohnemann gefällt es auch...

LG Sven


----------



## clotilde (19. März 2010)

Hallo,

super für eure schnellen Antworten.
Gut dann werde ich jetzt mit meinem mittelmäßigen bis schlechtem Englisch die telefonische Bestellung hinter mich bringen, in Titangrau (?) mit blau.

Mal sehen ob ich und mein Männel uns dann bis Ostern zurückhalten können, mit der Fahrradübergabe.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chris5000 (21. März 2010)

Das blaue CNOC16 für meine Tochter ist zwischenzeitlich auch eingetroffen. Auf dem Foto schonmal mit auf 104mm gekürzter FC-M730 und RaceFace Taperlock 107mm.

Da die Kurbel einen 110mm LK hat und ich nicht groß über die originalen 32 Zähne gehen will, habe ich dem Rad gestern noch eine Bestellung eines TA Zephyr 33 Zahn Kettenblatts gegönnt (kommt in die Mitte).
Falls also noch jemand günstig einen LK110 Schutzring z.B. von Gebhardt oder TA oder auch selfmade für 34 Zähne abzugeben hat: Bitte Bescheid sagen...


----------



## ottmar (22. März 2010)

so, jetzt ist "mein" Cnoc 14 auch angekommen. hat zwar ein bischen länger gedauert, als hier öfters beschrieben - eineinhalb Wochen nach telefonischer Bestellung (vmtl. ist auch gerade Hochsaison für Kinderräder) - aber das Warten hat sich gelohnt: super schönes Rad, perfekt montiert, leicht und sinnige Teile dran. 
jetzt muss nur noch der Osterhase das Radel ordentlich verstecken, dann geht`s los.

Vielen Dank übrigens an dieses forum; ohne Euch hätte ich solch ein Rad sicher nicht gefunden.
Kein Lob ohne Hintergedanken: zur Optimierung würde ich auch gerne eine gekürzte alte Alukurbel verwenden (siehe oben); leider fehlt mir das handwerkliche Talent. Wenn das jemand machen könnte (gegen Bezahlung) wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß
ottmar


----------



## chris5000 (23. März 2010)

Da ich noch vom cnoc 14 um die 450 Gramm des Lenkers wusste (der cnoc 16 Lenker ist tatsächlich etwas größer und geht daher vermutlich gegen die 500g), hab ich mich jetzt fürs cnoc 16 verrenkt was anderes zu finden:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/REDLINE-Micro-Handlebar-Aluminum-Black/dp/B000C126CC"]Redline Micro Mini[/ame] (204g laut Hersteller) gekürzt, die Islabikes Bremshebel mit ihren 19mm Schellen für die 22mm des Lenkers aufbohren lassen, SQLab 836 small auf 1-1 1/8 Adapterhülse gesteckt und noch eine Hülse benötigt, damit der Vorbau den Lenker klemmen kann, der unerwarteterweise auch im Klemmbereich nur 22mm Durchmesser hat.

Leider klemmt jetzt die obere Schraube des Vorbaus nur die Adapterhülse und nicht den Gabelschaft - zumindest wenn ich die beiden Spacer verwende. Macht aber trotzdem erstmal einen vollkommen ausreichend stabilen Eindruck. Muss ich mir aber noch genauer anschauen.

Hätte ich vielleicht besser den ein Zoll höheren (aber dafür auch breiteren) [ame="http://www.amazon.com/REDLINE-Mini-Handlebar-Aluminum-Black/dp/B000C17R62"]Redline Mini[/ame] genommen. Aber "Micro" hörte sich für mich so richtig an.  Erstmal wird es aber auf jeden Fall passen...Notfalls mit einem Space weniger.

@ottmar: Ich habe die Kurbel auch nicht selbst gekürzt, sondern es im Laden machen lassen. In Läden, die viel mit Tandems und/oder Liegerädern machen, stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht, dass man da seine Kurbel gekürzt bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (23. März 2010)

Sieht gut aus! Weist du schon welche Ersparnis das insgesamt bringt? Ändert sich die Lenkerposition dadurch wesentlich? 
Was ist denn das für ein Polster auf dem Oberrohr?


----------



## chris5000 (23. März 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!


Danke. Finde ich auch 


Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Weist du schon welche Ersparnis das insgesamt bringt?


Nein. Bin z.Zt. leider Waagenlos. Und auf die +/- 25g mechanische Küchenwaage hab ich irgendwie keine Lust . Apropos: Hast Du den Bocas schon gewogen? 


Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ändert sich die Lenkerposition dadurch wesentlich?


Grob geschätzt ist der Lenker so ca. 3-4cm niedriger als mit senkrecht eingestelltem Original Lenker/Vorbau


Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Polster auf dem Oberrohr?


Ist Teil des [ame="http://www.amazon.com/REDLINE-Mini-Junior-Pad-Black/dp/B000C39DCG/ref=pd_sim_sg_2"]Redline Mini/Junior Pad Sets[/ame]

...

Das Kettenblatt ist jetzt da:




Problem:
Die Kette liegt leicht auf den Armen auf (auch andere Ketten als die Originale)...



...und eigentlich ist da nicht viel Material oberhalb der Löcher. Scheint zwar gerade so zu gehen, aber wahrscheinlich zücke ich da trotzdem noch eine Feile, um noch je einen halben mm bis 1mm abzutragen.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. März 2010)

Danke! Den Lenkerumbau werde ich mir auch überlegen. 
Der Sattel kommt die Tage, ich hatte etwas spät überwiesen... Da sag ich auf jeden Fall bescheid.


----------



## chris5000 (25. März 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Den Lenkerumbau werde ich mir auch überlegen.


Bevor Du da jetzt anfängst Geld auszugeben und es dann zu niedrig wird, habe ich nochmal genau nachgemessen: Wenn ich beide Setups (originaler Vorbau/Lenker und SQLab/Redline) je mit den Spacern und mit senkrecht gestelltem Lenker auf maximale Höhe bringe, dann ist beim Original die Oberkante der Grifffläche bei 69,5cm - umgebaut bei 66cm.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. März 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Bevor Du da jetzt anfängst Geld auszugeben und es dann zu niedrig wird, habe ich nochmal genau nachgemessen: Wenn ich beide Setups (originaler Vorbau/Lenker und SQLab/Redline) je mit den Spacern und mit senkrecht gestelltem Lenker auf maximale Höhe bringe, dann ist beim Original die Oberkante der Grifffläche bei 69,5cm - umgebaut bei 66cm.
> 
> Gruß,
> Chris



Danke Chris! Muss ich mir mal mit dem Junior drauf anschauen. Eigentlich sitzt er jetzt eher aufrecht.
Vom 244g Bocas Sattel hattest du sicher schon gelesen?


----------



## chris5000 (25. März 2010)

Wo ich schon am Messen war, habe ich dann jetzt doch noch die ungenaue Küchenwaage bemüht (wobei sie beim Bocas ja garnichtmal so falsch lag):

Vorbau+Lenker:

original ca. 570g
modifiziert ca. 380g (inkl.Adapterhülsen)

Kurbel+Kettenblatt+Innenlager+Schrauben:

original (inkl.(Plastik)kettenblattschutzring) ca. 1080g (davon ca. 290g Innenlager)
modifiziert ca.640g (davon ca. 210g Innenlager)

summa summarum also erstmal ca. 630g Ersparnis. 

Hört sich leider estmal wenig an für den ganzen Aufwand.Vor Allem natürlich die 190g am Cockpit. Aber hey: Man muss ja alles in Relation zu 20kg Fahrergewicht sehen und meinem Rad wäre ich sehr froh, könnte ich mit gleichem Aufwand 2kg loswerden.

@Waldschleicher: Hattest Du nicht mal was von Aluachsen für die Naben geschrieben? Wie macht man sowas? 

Gruß,
Chris

p.s: Achja,wen es interessiert: Das Redlinezeug muss man nicht bei Amazon USA bestellen, wohin ich oben immer verlinkt hatte, weils da Bilder gibt. Ich hatte den Lenker bei Rabbit bmx bremen bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valium97 (26. März 2010)

emvau schrieb:


> die schrittlänge ist wirklich das entscheidende kriterium. unser sehr großer sohn hat zum dritten geburtstag ein cnon 16 bekommen. mit der schrittlänge war er zwei cm drunter und es ging gar nicht. jetzt ist er drei jahre und 4 monate hat genügend beinlänge und flitzt schon recht sicher damit rum.
> 
> und: wichtigste parts an den islabikes scheinen neben den kurzen kurbeln auch die bremsen zu sein. die funktionierien mit den kleinen griffen wirklich hervorragend. auch koordinativ bekommt unser kleiner das sehr gut hin (von wegen rücktrittsbremse). er bremst allerdings digital. analog bremsen lernt er gerade anhand unserer tiefgaragenrampe.
> 
> ich bin erst mal super zufrieden und hoffe, dass mein kleiner weiterhin so motiviert bleibt. ich seh uns nächsten sommer nämlich schon als starrgespann mit einem followme unterwegs.



Hast Du schon ein FollowMe??? Falls nicht: das ist DER HIT!!!

Bin seit über einem Jahr mit meiner Kurzen (5J) damit unterwegs und so sind auch lange Touren kein Problem mehr... 

Bei Interesse mehr...


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. März 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Hört sich leider estmal wenig an für den ganzen Aufwand.Vor Allem natürlich die 190g am Cockpit. Aber hey: Man muss ja alles in Relation zu 20kg Fahrergewicht sehen und meinem Rad wäre ich sehr froh, könnte ich mit gleichem Aufwand 2kg loswerden.
> .



Genau.  ...und Spaß macht das Basteln ja auch.

Die Achse habe ich aus Zeitmangel wieder aus den Augen verloren. Theoretisch bräuchte man nur passendes Stangenmaterial, Gewinde drauf, umschrauben... Hatte da auch schon gesucht, aber keinen passenden Durhcmesser gefunden, oder es war gleich wieder zu teuer. Oder aber man hat Zugang zu einer Drehbank.
"Inspiriert" hatte mich dabei das Teil:







Was für einen Freerider taugt, sollte auch am Isla halten.


----------



## chris5000 (27. März 2010)

@Waldschleicher: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hast Du an Eurem CNOC 16 eine KMC 9-fach-Kette verbaut. Bei mir scheint aber nicht mal eine 8-fach-Kette auf die sehr breiten Zähne des Dicta 18-Zahn Freilaufritzels zu passen .


----------



## chris5000 (27. März 2010)

Hmm. Am alten CNOC 14 sind die Zähne schmaler. Vielleicht kann ich die Ritzel einfach tauschen. Super dass man dafür jeweils ein verschiedenes Abziehwerkzeug braucht...


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. März 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> @Waldschleicher: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hast Du an Eurem CNOC 16 eine KMC 9-fach-Kette verbaut. Bei mir scheint aber nicht mal eine 8-fach-Kette auf die sehr breiten Zähne des Dicta 18-Zahn Freilaufritzels zu passen .



Ja, allerdings war die Kette bereits ordentlich gebraucht. Vielleicht passt sie nur deshalb? Läuft jedenfalls problemlos. 
Eventuell lassen sich die Zähne etwas abschleifen? Bringt auch wieder ein paar Gramm.


----------



## clotilde (20. April 2010)

So, 

seit Ostern hat unser Sohn nun  sein Beinn small 20".

Das Rad ist wirklich super verarbeitet. Bekannte von uns haben ihrem Sohn, der genauso alt ist wie unserer, ein 
Specialized Hotrock 16" gekauft. Die haben auch 220,00 für bezahlt, das sieht im Vergleich zum Islabike ja echt lummelig aus.

Das einzige, was mir negativ aufgefallen ist, der Lack scheint ja nicht gerade von der besten Sorte zu sein. Bei unserem Rad sind schon an 2 Stellen der LAck richtig abgeplatzt. Und Kratzer sind auch schon drinn, auch in der Schrift. 
Unser Junge fällt natürlich hin, und das nciht selten, er fährt mit dem Rad ja jetzt auch sowas von Hemmungslos über Stock und Stein und die Treppen runter und was weiß ich. Aber trotzdem sollte doch so schnell der LAck nicht abplatzen.

Oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. April 2010)

clotilde schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem sollte doch so schnell der LAck nicht abplatzen.
> 
> Oder seh ich das falsch?



Unser Rad hatte auch schnell Kratzer, hab das mit klarem Tesa abgeklebt (Ober- und Unterrohr). Abgeplatzt ist jedoch nichts.


----------



## undetaker (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hätte mal ne Frage, kann mir eventuell Jemand ein paar Maße von dem Isla Bike Beinn 20 small verraten?
Ich suche die Oberrohrlänge und die Sattelrohrlänge.

ciao Legi


----------



## Gogo (28. Mai 2010)

Könnte bitte mal jemand die "Überstandshöhe" des Beinn 20" SMALL nachmessen.
Das ist der Abstand vom Boden bis etwa zum mittleren Bereich des Oberrohres, also der Bereich über dem sich der Schritt befindet wenn die Füße auf dem Boden stehen...

Danke und lieben Gruß!

Gogo


----------



## extrembikerp (8. Juni 2010)

So, bin jetzt auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines Cnoc 16 (besser gesagt meine Tochter). Hat alles super geklappt. Beim Fahrrad war nur mehr der Lenker zu fixieren sowie die Pedale zu montieren. Alles andere war bereits gemacht, habe alles durchkontrolliert, muss wirklich sagen, es war alles perfekt eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (8. Juni 2010)

extrembikerp schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines Cnoc 16 (besser gesagt meine Tochter). Hat alles super geklappt. Beim Fahrrad war nur mehr der Lenker zu fixieren sowie die Pedale zu montieren. Alles andere war bereits gemacht, habe alles durchkontrolliert, muss wirklich sagen, es war alles perfekt eingestellt.



Ist es eine der neuen Farben? Dann wären ein paar Bilder in freier Wildbahn schön.


----------



## müsing (30. Juni 2010)

Falls jemand Interesse hat. Verkaufe ein Cnoc in 16". War ein Weihnachtsgeschenk letztes Jahr. Mit Schutzblechen. 

bitte PN


----------



## müsing (23. Juli 2010)

müsing schrieb:


> Falls jemand Interesse hat. Verkaufe ein Cnoc in 16". War ein Weihnachtsgeschenk letztes Jahr. Mit Schutzblechen.
> 
> bitte PN




rad ist schon lange verkauft - hat nicht lange gedauert

geht am wochenende nach freiburg.

hier mal das neue. ist knapp mit der größe, aber die tochter fährt schon wie ne eins damit. die schaltung zu verstehen dauert aber noch etwas.





ich bin mal wieder von der qualtität aus dem karton überrascht. wirklich super, was und wie die leute da versenden


----------



## madre (25. Juli 2010)

ist das ein 20 er small oder large ?


----------



## müsing (26. Juli 2010)

madre schrieb:


> ist das ein 20 er small oder large ?



Ist ein Small. 

Weiß jemand, ob man 1,8er oder 2,0er Reifenbreite in den Rahmen bekommt?


----------



## NoSaint_CH (27. Juli 2010)

Kleine Frage an die Schaltungs-Spezialisten: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Schaltung des Beinn 20 (small, sollte aber keine Rolle spielen) weicher zu bekommen?

Mein Kleiner (wird bald 5) kommt mit dem Bike gut zurecht, nur mit der Schaltung hapert es. Vor allem das runterschalten braucht doch einiges an Kraft. Da er meist auch erst schaltet, wenn's im grossen Gang nicht mehr geht (grösser ist besser, da lässt er nicht mit sich diskutieren) und dann natürlich unter Vollast schalten muss, erleichtert das die Sache ja nicht unbedingt.

Umbau auf Rapid-Fire kein Thema, nur müsste sich der Drehgriff einfach mit weniger Kraft bedienen lassen. Ideen was man da versuchen könnte? (Das Bike ist noch relativ neu, vielleicht 50 Kilometer gefahren, also Schaltung noch keine 1000 mal betätigt).

Marc


----------



## horstj (5. August 2010)

Zugreibung verringern (XTR Züge)
Zugradien prüfen
Abstand Führungsrröllchen / Ritzel vergrößern
Kettenspannung verringern

Schalthebel kenne ich nicht, vlt. mit Silikonspray fetten (geht zumindest bei Sram x.0)


----------



## zaskar76 (11. August 2010)

Hat hier jemand erfahrungen mit dem Schwalbe Marathon Racer am Cnoc 16"? 245Gramm pro Stück hört sich ja recht gut an. Oder welche sind sonst empfehlenswert, die Contis find ich recht schwer, sind mit den anderen als Option gekommen.


----------



## zaskar76 (26. August 2010)

Noch mal zur info wegen dem Schwalbe Marathon Racer 16x1,5.
Der Reifen ist etwa nen 1cm(!) schmaler als der Isla 16x1,5 und bringt knapp 280Gramm auf die Wage. Somit wohl recht sehr ungeeignet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (26. August 2010)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Noch mal zur info wegen dem Schwalbe Marathon Racer 16x1,5.
> Der Reifen ist etwa nen 1cm(!) schmaler als der Isla 16x1,5 und bringt knapp 280Gramm auf die Wage. Somit wohl recht sehr ungeeignet



Wir haben die Conti drauf. Sicher gibt es leichtere und schnellere Reifen, aber der Grip auf Waldwegen ist es wert.


----------



## zaskar76 (26. August 2010)

Wenn der Reifen nich so sehr schmal währe hätte ich Ihn wohl montiert weil das Profil in meinen Augen völlig ausreichend gewesen währe, das Marathon-Profil hat sich ja schon oft genug bewiesen. Aber dann lieber mehr Sicherheit und Komfort für 250Gramm mehr mit den Contis.

Kommen noch ordentliche Kurbel, Innenlager, Steuersatz und Stütze und gut ist.
Die Teile kann man dann ja alle auch ans Beinn 20" mitnehmen ausser der Kurbel.


----------



## flugnarr (28. August 2010)

Hallo und guten Abend!

Wurde schon mal ein BEINN 20s als Erstbike für den Nachwuchs beschafft?
Und wenn ja, wie sind die Erfahrungen?
Unser Junior wird im Nov. 4 und bekommt da sein erstes Fahrrad.
Balance halten ist kein Problem nach intensivem Laufradtraining. 
Momentan ist er 109cm lang und hat eine Innenbeinlänge von 46cm und würde somit aufs 20s passen.
Nur sind wir uns unsicher ob es auch als 1. taugt oder wir doch lieber ein CNOC 16" nehmen sollten. Der "Kleine" sollte ja auch mit seinen Füssen auf den Boden kommen.

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe und Infos!

Michael


----------



## chris5000 (29. August 2010)

flugnarr schrieb:


> [...]oder wir doch lieber ein CNOC 16" nehmen sollten.


Quatsch. Ist nicht nötig, denn zu klein ist zu klein. Auch Wenn es das Erste Rad ist.



flugnarr schrieb:


> Der "Kleine" sollte ja auch mit seinen Füssen auf den Boden kommen



Wird er sicher mit dem Beinn. Im November allemal wenn er jetzt schon die Mindestschrittlänge für das Rad hat. (habe bzgl. Beinn zwar keine Erfahrung, aber bei Rothan, CNOC 14 und CNOC 16 war die angegebene Mindestschrittlänge immer auf den halben cm korrekt -> Beide Füße kommen noch gerade so bequem auf den Boden).

Im Gegensatz dazu kam mir zum Ende der Nutzbareit jedes Rades die maximal angegebene Schrittlänge im SizeChart eher als zu großzügig bemessen vor.


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. August 2010)

mal ne frage ... hat jemand orginalbilder von nem roten cnoc 16" ?
will eins für junior bestellen und net das es dann eher orange ist oder so...
achja ich hab bei ihm schrittlänge 43/44 gemesse und auf der hp steht ja ab 42cm das 16er... ist das dann wirklich ok oder doch zu grenzwertig?


----------



## flugnarr (30. August 2010)

@chris5000
Danke für die Aussagen. Da hast Du aber meine Zweifel ordentlich beseitigt!

Wenn dennoch noch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Beinn 20s mit mind. Beinlänge hat, dann bitte posten!

Ansonsten werde ich in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen bestellen.
Oder lohnt es sich evtl. noch ein wenig zu warten, falls Islabikes im Herbst ihre aktuelle Kollektion günstiger loswerden will (Blowout)?
Glaube zwar nicht, dass sich das bei Kinderbikes lohnt, aber ich hab ja keine Ahnung.

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (30. August 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> mal ne frage ... hat jemand orginalbilder von nem roten cnoc 16" ?



Ist ein Beinn. Aber das Rot ist dasselbe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6936047&postcount=99




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> achja ich hab bei ihm schrittlänge 43/44 gemesse und auf der hp steht ja ab 42cm das 16er... ist das dann wirklich ok oder doch zu grenzwertig?



Das ist dann wirklich, wirklich ok. Es wird perfekt passen. Die Mindestschrittlängenangaben von Islabikes sind so exakt, dass es exakter unmöglich gehen kann. Wenn da steht, dass es passt, dann passt es.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## chris5000 (30. August 2010)

flugnarr schrieb:


> (Blowout)?



Meines Wissens hat es sowas bei Islabikes noch nie gegeben. Zumindest nicht offiziell.


----------



## flugnarr (30. August 2010)

Danke! Dachte ich mir schon, dass es da keinen Ausverkauf gibt. Aber die Preise sind ja schon so o.k.. 
Warten lohnt also nur noch darauf, dass der Euro stärker wird zum Pfund.

Michael


----------



## müsing (30. August 2010)

müsing schrieb:


> Ist ein Small.
> 
> Weiß jemand, ob man 1,8er oder 2,0er Reifenbreite in den Rahmen bekommt?



Hab gerade die 1.85er drauf gemacht. Die 2.0er würden sicherlich auch passen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. August 2010)

ok... danke für die schnellen infos , echt top 
es wird nun ein rotes 16er werden 
wie habt ihr denn so bestellt? wie läuft das ganze dann ab, wie wird bezahlt usw?


----------



## müsing (30. August 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ok... danke für die schnellen infos , echt top
> es wird nun ein rotes 16er werden
> wie habt ihr denn so bestellt? wie läuft das ganze dann ab, wie wird bezahlt usw?



Einfach anrufen und bestellen. Bezahlung mit Kreditkarte. 

Dauert keine fünf Minuten.


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. August 2010)

alles klaro dann werd ich das morgen mal tun  danke


----------



## chris5000 (31. August 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wie habt ihr denn so bestellt? wie läuft das ganze dann ab, wie wird bezahlt usw?



Einfach mal diesen Thread hier von Anfang an lesen. Da waren genau diese Fragen das Thema.


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. August 2010)

wurde ja schon beantwortet, vielen dank


----------



## müsing (31. August 2010)

hat jemand eine sattelalternative zu dem am beinn 20s? unsere kleine hat einen sehr kleinen hintern. der sattel müsste schmaler sein an der nase.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (31. August 2010)

Wegen der Blowout-Frage - hat eigentlich schon mal wer nach gebrauchten gefragt? Die bieten ja an, die alten Räder zurück zu kaufen/ in Zahlung zu nehmen, wenn man ein neues größeres braucht. Einzelne Rahmensets werden übrigens nicht verkauft(genauso wie bei Cycletech).


----------



## _PETE_ (28. September 2010)

Ich habe ein CNOC 16 in Purple für meine Nichte bestellt und spiele mit dem Gedanken die Originalkette gegen eine Halflinkkette in Rahmenfarbe zu tauschen. Nicht wegen Funktion sondern nur wegen der Optik 

Da ich leider ziemlich oft gelesen habe, dass die Halflinkketten im "normalen" Einsatz schnell reißen, hab ich Bedenken so eine Kette auf das Rad aufzuziehen. Wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass die Kette auf dem Kinderrad bei Weitem nicht so belastet wird wie auf einem BMX. Was meint ihr?

Falls das mit der Halflink ne doofe Idee ist, hat jemand n Tipp für ne Singlespeedkette in Purple, die passen könnte?


----------



## zaskar76 (29. Oktober 2010)

Weiss hier jemand was das beim Cnoc 16" für Aussengewinde auf Nabenachsen sind oder vielleicht sogar wo es Hohlachsen mit dem Gewinde zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## StephanSchwind (17. November 2010)

Aloha,

1.: weiß jemand was die Reifen beim CNOC 16 wiegen? würde sie evt. gegen Schwalbe Big Apple Tires 16x2,0 370gr. austauschen für mehr Federung.

2. Hat schon jemand Ersatzfelgen (Laufräder) mit für das CNOC 16 gekauf vorne/hinten.
Würde da nämlich (wenn´s passt) einen Schwalbe Mad Mike 16x2,125 für den Bike Park draufziehen (Alternativen?) um dann schnell mal die Räder für den jeweiligen Einsatzort zu wecheseln..


----------



## _PETE_ (17. November 2010)

Hi, 

Ich wollte auch Schwalbe Marathon Reifen auf das CNOC16 meiner Nichte aufziehen. Die wären aber schwerer gewesen als die Originalen.

Hier hat jemand die Reifen vom CNOC 14 gewogen. Viel schwerer sind die vom 16er geschätzt auch nicht. Gewogen habe ich sie nicht.

Bzgl. der Laufräder:

Ich wollte auch noch einen 2. LRS aufbauen. Die Felgen in der Größe bekommt man. Das Problem sind eher die Naben. Hinten 110mm vorn 84mm. Hinten könnte man eine BMX-Nabe nehmen, vorn habe ich noch nichts gefunden. 

Falls du was findest, lass es mich wissen.


----------



## StephanSchwind (17. November 2010)

So, habe mal die Crew von Islabikes angemailt und auch promt eine Antwort bekommen:

quote:
Hi Stephan,
Thank you for your interest in our bikes.
We do currently have extra wheels for the Cnoc 16 in stock. The price is as follows:
Front wheel-£18.79
Rear wheel-£24.99
Sprocket-£7.99
Continental Explorer mountain bike tyres-£10.99each Inner Tubes - £4.99each
Best regards,
Tom.
unquote.

das ist preislich noch im Rahmen denke ich..


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. November 2010)

hat einer das cnoc 14 mal nachgewogen? wirklich 7,7kg?
will meinem junior nämlich eins zu weihnachten bestellen...
soll dann aber mit "gelände" reifen sein ... oder gibts da was besseres? werden viel waldwege und auch trails fahren


----------



## StephanSchwind (17. November 2010)

Hallo Thorsten, 

schau dir mal die Bildergalerie von Chris5000 an - er ist derjenige mit der Waage..


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. November 2010)

danke werd ich tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (17. November 2010)

StephanSchwind schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten,
> 
> schau dir mal die Bildergalerie von Chris5000 an - er ist derjenige mit der Waage..



Ich hab nur Einzelteile vom CNOC 14 gewogen. Aber hier hat es jemand als ganzes gewogen: 7,26 kg

(islabikes gibt 7,2kg an. Nicht 7,7kg. Die 7,7 stehen für das CNOC 16)


----------



## StephanSchwind (17. November 2010)

CNOC 16 VS. KOKUA 16" like to bike.

Hallo Zusammen,
ich war eben auf dem Heimweg bei "Feine Velos" in Sachsenhausen, die haben z.Zt die Kokua "like to bike" 16" im Laden stehen.
16" Schwalbe Big Apple Tires sind schon drauf und die Gewichtsangabe vom Hersteller ist *7,5 Kg* und das ohne! tuning! da überlege ich mir im Moment ob es nicht mehr Sinn mach (Voraussetzung es passt) das Kokua dem Islabike vor zu ziehen. Immerhin ist hier auch eine Probefahrt möglich... und Gewichtsreduzierung ist ja auch noch drin.

Wie sind den eure Meinungen zu dem Teil (p.s. die Sache mit dem alten Tretlager haben sie wohl geändert!)


----------



## chris5000 (17. November 2010)

StephanSchwind schrieb:


> (p.s. die Sache mit dem alten Tretlager haben sie wohl geändert!)



Haben Sie? Auf ihrer Website oder auf im Netz verbreiteten Produktfotos ist davon irgendwie noch nirgends was zu sehen.

Kürzere, passendere Kurbeln scheinen inzwischen aber wohl tatsächlich verbaut zu werden (102mm) Anfangs hatten sie wohl offensichtlich viel zu lange 125mm verbaut und auch verkauft.

Ansonsten wären da halt noch die beträchtliche Preisdifferenz zwischen liketobike und Islabike: ca. EUR 100.- , die Versandkosten bei Islabikes bereits berücksichtigt.

Ich glaube wohl, dass KOKUA mit dem likeToBike irgendwann mit Islabikes konkurrieren könnte, wenn Islabikes die Latte nicht bald mal wieder höher legen. Aber noch nicht.

(Ich wüsste wirklich gerne, wie ein 315 EUR 16" Zöller von Islabikes aussehen würde. Die Frage wäre da wahrscheinlich: Carbon oder Titan? )


----------



## StephanSchwind (17. November 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Haben Sie? Auf ihrer Website oder auf im Netz verbreiteten Produktfotos ist davon irgendwie noch nirgends was zu sehen.
> 
> Kürzere, passendere Kurbeln scheinen inzwischen aber wohl tatsächlich verbaut zu werden (102mm) Anfangs hatten sie wohl wirklich viel zu lange 125mm verbaut und auch verkauft.
> 
> ...




mhh, danke für den Hinweis - das mit dem Tretlager muss ich nochmal nachfragen, bzw. am Samstag meinen Filius mal Probe fahren lassen.

Wegen der Versandkosten, es sind 30 GBP nicht EUR, aber Schwamm drüber. 
Ich glaube das Hauptaugenmerk sollte auf: Sitzt das Kind gut drauf und hat Spass dran. Sowie auf dem Gewicht liegen. Preis ist nicht der Ausschlag gebende Faktor, wenn es passt und man(n) nichts mehr Tunen muss relativiert sich das (zumindest meine Persönliche Meinung)

Finde dein Cnoc 16 auch klasse - aber als "nicht-Schrauber" wird das meines Sohnes wohl nicht so aussehen...

Generell - was hast du denn in das Bike noch investiert? Lenker, Vorbau, Kettenblatt, Kurbel... 

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## zaskar76 (17. November 2010)

Ich habe das Cnoc 16" mit beiden Reifen bekommen und die normalen sind auf jeden Fall noch mal etwas schwerer als die Conties, glaub die hatten um 415Gramm(die Conties).


----------



## StephanSchwind (17. November 2010)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Cnoc 16" mit beiden Reifen bekommen und die normalen sind auf jeden Fall noch mal etwas schwerer als die Conties, glaub die hatten um 415Gramm(die Conties).



Kannst du das noch mal nachwiegen bzw. überprüfen? würde mich nämlich brennend interessieren. bei 415 Gramm würde ich dann doch zu den Schwalbe Big Apple Tires schwenken, die haben 370 Gramm (13 oz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (17. November 2010)

Kerl, da jagt der mich um die Uhrzeit noch mal von der Couch. Laut 08/15Waage 460Gramm aber über 5Gramm lag die noch nie daneben.

EDIT: oder meintest du die Contis? Die waren glaub ich sehr nahe an der Herstellerangabe und sind montiert.


----------



## StephanSchwind (17. November 2010)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Kerl, da jagt der mich um die Uhrzeit noch mal von der Couch. Laut 08/15Waage 460Gramm aber über 5Gramm lag die noch nie daneben.
> 
> EDIT: oder meintest du die Contis? Die waren glaub ich sehr nahe an der Herstellerangabe und sind montiert.



mile grazie


----------



## Waldschleicher (17. November 2010)

StephanSchwind schrieb:


> Kannst du das noch mal nachwiegen bzw. überprüfen? würde mich nämlich brennend interessieren. bei 415 Gramm würde ich dann doch zu den Schwalbe Big Apple Tires schwenken, die haben 370 Gramm (13 oz)



Wo soll das Rad denn gefahren werden? Für reinen Asphaltbetrieb sind die Big Apple sicher gut, aber im Wald?


----------



## chris5000 (17. November 2010)

StephanSchwind schrieb:


> Wegen der Versandkosten, es sind 30 GBP nicht EUR, aber Schwamm drüber.



Ich war in meinem Beitrag mehreren Pfund vs. Euro Verwirrungen erlegen und hatte ihn deshalb nachträglich korrigiert. Du hast noch die Version mit etwas zu großen Preisdifferenzen gelesen und zitiert. Sorry.



> Generell - was hast du denn in das Bike noch investiert? Lenker, Vorbau, Kettenblatt, Kurbel...



Irgendwas zwischen 150 und 200 Euro wohl. Dafür ist es dann aber immerhin auch 700 Gramm leichter geworden und nicht nur 200.


----------



## zaskar76 (17. November 2010)

_PETE_ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich wollte auch noch einen 2. LRS aufbauen. Die Felgen in der Größe bekommt man. Das Problem sind eher die Naben. Hinten 110mm vorn 84mm. Hinten könnte man eine BMX-Nabe nehmen, vorn habe ich noch nichts gefunden.
> 
> Falls du was findest, lass es mich wissen.



Hinten passen alte Schraubkranznaben vom Rennrad sehr gut, die meisten lassen sich gut umspacern und sind leicht(bei mir wird es ne Suntour Superbe Pro mit rund 200Gramm). BMX ist fast alles bleischwer über 400Gramm, ausser vielleicht ne Hügi 240s BMX für Steckritzel. Für vorne hab ich ne Edco Racer gefunden, die passt ohne die Spacer an den Seiten genau in die Gabel. Vorne ist ja nicht nur die Einbaubreite das Problem, die Nabenflansche müssen ja auch noch weit innen stehen um nicht an die Gabelbeine zu kommen. Ich warte gerade noch auf die Kurbeln von meinem Metaller, dann kann ich leider erst Speichen bestellen wenn ich die Nabe für eine optimale Kettenlienie optimal ausgespacert habe.


----------



## StephanSchwind (17. November 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Wo soll das Rad denn gefahren werden? Für reinen Asphaltbetrieb sind die Big Apple sicher gut, aber im Wald?



Gute Frage, das ist genau das Problem! wir haben seit kurzem eine Dirt Strecke / Bike Park um die Ecke und sind die Wochenenden noch auf andern Dirt Strecken unterwegs (Derzeit mit einem Kokua Jumper Laufrad)

Hatte mich schon bei Islabikes wegen zusätzlichen Laufrädern erkundigt, um dann auf der Straße mit B.A.T unterwegs zu sein und im Gelände dann mit anderen Reifen.. den passenden "Allrounder" suche ich noch

Antwort von Islabikes anbei (für alle die es interessiert)

Hi Stephan,

Thank you for your interest in our bikes.

We do currently have extra wheels for the Cnoc 16 in stock. The price is as follows:

Front wheel-£18.79
Rear wheel-£24.99

Sprocket-£7.99

Continental Explorer mountain bike tyres-£10.99each Inner Tubes - £4.99each

Best regards,

Tom.


----------



## zaskar76 (17. November 2010)

Fürs Hinterrad das Freilaufritzel oder nen ordentlichen Abzieher beim Preis nicht vergessen. Mein Laufradsatz wird jetzt so knapp 100Euro Materialkosten haben aber ne gaaaanze Ecke mehr an Gewicht als Reifen sparen.


----------



## lekanteto (18. November 2010)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> dann kann ich leider erst Speichen bestellen wenn ich die Nabe für eine optimale Kettenlienie optimal ausgespacert habe.



Wo hast du denn Speichen in passenden Längen gefunden?
Ich möchte eine andere Nabe in ein 12" Rad einbauen; finde aber keine passenden Speichen.

Danke,
Stefan


----------



## zaskar76 (18. November 2010)

Bei Pedalkraft kann man einzelne Sapim Leader ab 106mm bestellen. 


http://www.pedalkraft.de/speichen.htm

Und heut morgen hab ich noch die Achsen mal passend gekürzt und reingesteckt . Da sieht man auch recht gut das Problem was man kriegt wenn die vorden Nabenflansche zu weit auseinander stehen würden.


----------



## Waldschleicher (18. November 2010)

StephanSchwind schrieb:


> Gute Frage, das ist genau das Problem! wir haben seit kurzem eine Dirt Strecke / Bike Park um die Ecke und sind die Wochenenden noch auf andern Dirt Strecken unterwegs (Derzeit mit einem Kokua Jumper Laufrad)
> 
> Hatte mich schon bei Islabikes wegen zusätzlichen Laufrädern erkundigt, um dann auf der Straße mit B.A.T unterwegs zu sein und im Gelände dann mit anderen Reifen.. den passenden "Allrounder" suche ich noch



Mein Sohn, jetzt 5 J., kommt sehr gut mit dem Explorer (und gaaanz wenig Luft drin) zurecht. Damit haben wir im Sommer auch eine 20km Tour auf Asphalt gemacht. Wechsel LRS ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht. 

Thema CNOC 16 und Gewicht: mit einer alten, gekürzten Kurbel und einem Token Innenlager (ca. 30) lassen sich schon locker 500gr sparen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha1969 (19. November 2010)

Hallo Chris,

habe die Bilder vom Cnoc 16 gesehen ... kannst Du mir den Hersteller und Händler für den Lenker nennen?


----------



## zaskar76 (19. November 2010)

Der schwere Lenker ist mir auch noch ein Dorn im Auge. Aber so lang ich keine 19mm-Lösung finde bleibt der originale Isla. Ich finde der 19mm Lenker ist einer der SEHR ergonomischen Vorteile an den Rädern. Ich zumindest, möchte im holprigen Gelände keine Griffe/Lenkerende die dick wie Klorollen sind. Und mit 16" Laufrädern werden die eh schon auf jedem leichtem Kopfsteinpflaster stark durchgerüttelt und der dünnere Lenkerdurchmesser in meinen Augen mehr als sinnvoll für den festen, sicheren Griff.


----------



## chris5000 (19. November 2010)

Sascha1969 schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> 
> habe die Bilder vom Cnoc 16 gesehen ... kannst Du mir den Hersteller und Händler für den Lenker nennen?



Zum Lenker siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6967329&postcount=111. Bestellt habe ich ihn bei Rabbit BMX Bremen. Echt symphatischer Laden und Inhaber.



zaskar76 schrieb:


> Aber so lang ich keine 19mm-Lösung finde bleibt der originale Isla. Ich finde der 19mm Lenker ist einer der SEHR ergonomischen Vorteile an den Rädern.



Bei Rothan und CNOC 14" definitiv. Aber beim 16" empfinde ich den normalen Durchmesser als ok. Ich habe die Islabikes Griffgummis  einfach weiterverwendet und die sind auf die Dicke gezogen nur noch hauchdünn.


----------



## Sascha1969 (20. November 2010)

Chris, danke der Thread ist so lang da hab ichs übersehen! Der Redline Lenker ist ja relativ schwer ... kennt jemand einen "Erwachsenriser" mit 50mm Rise der seine Biegung ab 110 bis 120mm von der Mitte beendet hat ? Erwachsenenriser gibts ja unter 200g bei 6xx Breite ...

Sascha


----------



## _PETE_ (21. November 2010)

@zaskar76

Welche Felgen verwendest du? Und Ist die Edco noch gekontert oder wird die Nabe nur durch den Schnellspanner zusammen gehalten?

@all

Welche Beleuchtung habt ihr an die Räder eurer Minis montiert?
Ich suche eine Lampe die kompakt, relativ Hell (LED), schnell montiert und bezahlbar ist.

Momentan habe ich ein Auge auf die Blackburn Flea USB geworfen, weil:

- klein
- leicht (17g)
- recht Hell
- wird nicht "heiß"
- schnell montiert
- gibt's in "Wagenfarbe" 
- mit 20EUR pro Lampe noch verkraftbar

Problem: ich brauche 2 Sets, weil 2 Minis ausgestattet werden müssen (einmal Laufrad und ein CNOC16)

Kennt jemand eine bessere Lampe, oder hat andere Vorschläge, dann immer zu. Danke


----------



## zaskar76 (21. November 2010)

Zusammengehalten wird die Nabe auf der gekürzten und an den Enden neu runter gedrehten Aluachse durch die Spannachsen/Schnellspanner, richtig(Ich weiss, auf dem ersten Foto war die innere Achse nicht mit drauf/vergessen). In der Nabe ist zwischen den "inneren Lagerringen" aber auch noch ein Aluspacer, die Spannung kann den Lager also nichts anhaben, bei stabilität und leichtlauf gibts also wohl keinen Unterschied zum Originalzustand. Felgen werde ich die 230 Gramm 32° vom Pdealkraft mit 16Speichen verbauen.


----------



## zaskar76 (24. November 2010)

Mein neuer 16" Favorit ist gerade gekommen. Schwalbe Black Jack 16x1,9 mit ordentlichem Profil. Mit 360Gramm angeben und mit 357/358 gewogen. Das ganze für schmale 16,80Euro pro Satz und inkl. Versand bei diesem Händler.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380284954258&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## StephanSchwind (24. November 2010)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Mein neuer 16" Favorit ist gerade gekommen. Schwalbe Black Jack 16x1,9 mit ordentlichem Profil. Mit 360Gramm angeben und mit 357/358 gewogen. Das ganze für schmale 16,80Euro pro Satz und inkl. Versand bei diesem Händler.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380284954258&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



In "echt" sieht er noch besser aus als auf der Schwalbe Homepage - ich glaube den werde ich unserem Sohn auch montieren sobald er sein Rad hat..


----------



## urli (13. Januar 2011)

Bei den CONC Modellen hat es eine Preiserhöhung gegeben, die kosten lt. Homepage jetzt 169,99 Pfund (20 mehr als vorher). Veränderungen an der Ausstattung habe ich noch keine bemerkt.

Jetzt kann ich wieder genauer schaun, denn ich brauche im Frühjahr ein Conc 16 oder hat einer eines abzugeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobe (13. Januar 2011)

bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Gebrauchten. Hat einer ein Beinn 20 small abzugeben?


----------



## GT_Frodo (13. Januar 2011)

Bin jetzt auch dabei:









Ging echt schnell, innerhalb von 4 Tagen war es da. Sieht toll aus, war gut vormontiert, außer das das Hinterrad nicht smooth lief, das Lager an der Nabe war zu fest. Bin jetzt gespannt, wie der Kleine es zu seinem 3. Geb. am 02.02. auffasst. 
Wenns ihm gefällt, kann ich es immer noch tunen...

Sind die Reifen eigentlich Waldwege geeignet? Im Grenzbereich fährt er ja eh nicht, und tendenziell auch nur bei Trockenheit. Mal schauen, später vielleicht mal Stollenreifen...


----------



## sarnu (14. Januar 2011)

GT_Frodo schrieb:


> Ging echt schnell, innerhalb von 4 Tagen war es da. Sieht toll aus, war gut vormontiert, [...]. Bin jetzt gespannt, wie der Kleine es zu seinem 3. Geb. am 02.02. auffasst.



Dem kann ich zustimmen, habe neulich auch ein cnoc14 bestellt, es war innerhalb einer Woche da, und ich kann in das allgemeine islabike-Loblied nur einstimmen.
Endlich mal ein Kinderrad, das wirklich ein echtes Fahrrad ist und kein bleischweres, schwergängiges Spielzeug.
Mein Sohn wird auch in zwei Wochen drei Jahre alt, mal schauen ob er mit dem Ding zurechtkommt und sein geliebtes Laufrad dafür stehen lässt...


----------



## chris5000 (16. Januar 2011)

GT_Frodo schrieb:


>



Hm. Jetzt frag ich mal: Alle Islabikes, die meine Tochter bisher hatte, kamen auch mit diesen seltsamen zwei schwarzen Teilen an den Achsen. Ich hab die immer für einen Transportschutz oder so gehalten und weggeworfen, aber irgendwie ergibt "Transportschutz" an der Stelle ja auch keinen richtigen Sinn. Kann mir also jemand sagen, was das sein soll?


----------



## sarnu (17. Januar 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Hm. Jetzt frag ich mal: Alle Islabikes, die meine Tochter bisher hatte, kamen auch mit diesen seltsamen zwei schwarzen Teilen an den Achsen. Ich hab die immer für einen Transportschutz oder so gehalten und weggeworfen, aber irgendwie ergibt "Transportschutz" an der Stelle ja auch keinen richtigen Sinn. Kann mir also jemand sagen, was das sein soll?


Doch, das ist ein Transportschutz. Aber das schützt das Rad nur indirekt, d.h. die Dinger sollen verhindern, dass der umschlisessende Karton perforiert wird. 
Ich finde es witzig, wie viele von diesen Stöpseln an den (meist im Versand/Kaufhaus/Baumarkt gekauften) Rädern bleiben.

Andererseits könnten die ja auch dazu dienen, dass keine Kinderbeine perforiert werden...


----------



## GT_Frodo (21. Januar 2011)

Der Transportschutz ist dann auch schnell runtergekommen, die Fotos waren ja out of the box - hinten war schon abgefallen, taugen also außerhalb des Kartons nicht wirklich als dauerhafter Schutz gegen irgendetwas.
Jetzt muß ich es nur noch hübsch einpacken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clotilde (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich brauch dringend ein cnoc 16.

Meine Tochter ist jetzt 3 1/4 und fährt schon seit vorigem Jahr Mai unser Coolproducts 14 ". Es ist aber doch nun langsam ein bissel klein. Und sie tut mir echt leid, wenn sie so viel kurbeln muss, nur um vorwerts zu kommen.
Wir fahren immer ziemlich lange Strecken, so dass es schon einfacher währe für sie mit einem größeren Rad. Unser Großer hat das Beinn small 20 ". 

Also, wenn jemand ein Cnoc 16 abzugeben hat, egal welche Farbe, bitte melden.

Und wenn noch jemand ein Beinn large 20 Zoll oder ein Beinn 24 übrig hat, bitte auch melden.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. Januar 2011)

urli schrieb:


> Bei den CONC Modellen hat es eine Preiserhöhung gegeben, die kosten lt. Homepage jetzt 169,99 Pfund (20 mehr als vorher).



So ein Mist, betrifft das alle Modelle? Kann mich nicht mehr genau an die Preise erinnern. Wo ich dieses Jahr ein 20er und eventuell noch ein Rothan brauche. Das Rothan liegt ja, mit Versand, schon bei 180- dann vielleicht doch lieber die Alutech Wildsau.


----------



## Thorak2000 (25. Januar 2011)

@Waldschleicher

Anscheinend sind alle Islabikes-Modelle von einer Preiserhöhung betroffen. Das BEINN 24 ist 50,- GBP teurer geworden.  Eine nicht ganz unerhebliche Preissteigerung wie ich finde.


----------



## Heiko_München (26. Januar 2011)

Thorak2000 schrieb:


> @Waldschleicher
> 
> Anscheinend sind alle Islabikes-Modelle von einer Preiserhöhung betroffen. Das BEINN 24 ist 50,- GBP teurer geworden.  Eine nicht ganz unerhebliche Preissteigerung wie ich finde.



Wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat, auch in England (bzw. Großbritanien) wurde zum Jahreswechsel die MwSt. erhöht. Damit ist klar, dass wohl fast alles, was man aus diesem Land bezieht seit Januar etwas teurer geworden ist.
http://www.linker.ch/eigenlink/mehrwertsteuer_deutschland.htm

Von 17,5 auf 20 %

Vielleicht erklärt das einiges.


----------



## Thorak2000 (26. Januar 2011)

@Heiko_München

Na dann darfst du doch mal nachrechnen, wieviel die Erhöhung des Mehrwertsteuersatzes um 2,5 % bei einem Preis von 249,- GBP ausmacht. 
Jetzt kostet das gleiche Rad aber 299,- GBP.


----------



## Heiko_München (26. Januar 2011)

Thorak2000 schrieb:


> @Heiko_München
> 
> Na dann darfst du doch mal nachrechnen, wieviel die Erhöhung des Mehrwertsteuersatzes um 2,5 % bei einem Preis von 249,- GBP ausmacht.
> Jetzt kostet das gleiche Rad aber 299,- GBP.



Ich sagte ja auch: "Vielleicht erklärt das einiges" ....  und nicht: das ist die Lösung aller Probleme dieser Welt.

Die Anhebung der MwSt. und die damit verbundene Gefahr von allgemeinen Preisanpassungen in Großbritanien ging jedenfalls durchaus hörbar durch die Straßen.... und das IBC ....


----------



## Thorak2000 (26. Januar 2011)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja auch: "Vielleicht erklärt das einiges" ....  und nicht: das ist die Lösung aller Probleme dieser Welt.
> 
> Die Anhebung der MwSt. und die damit verbundene Gefahr von allgemeinen Preisanpassungen in Großbritanien ging jedenfalls durchaus hörbar durch die Straßen.... und das IBC ....



Ich habe noch nicht einmal gewußt, dass die MwSt. in UK erhöht wurde. Das ging irgendwie an mir vorbei. Solche Situationen werden ja bekanntlich von der Wirtschaft gleich gnadenlos ausgenutzt.


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. Januar 2011)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> Wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat,





> Die Anhebung der MwSt. und die damit verbundene Gefahr von allgemeinen Preisanpassungen in Großbritanien ging jedenfalls durchaus hörbar durch die Straßen.... und das IBC ....



Dann haben wir wohl die falschen Straßen und eine Leben außerhalb der IBC. Danke dass du uns nun aufgeklärt hast. 
20% Aufschlag sind dadurch jedenfalls nicht zu erklären. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es aber auch keine ernsthaften Alternativen zu Ilsabike. Ich tröste mich mit dem hohen Wiederverkaufswert.


----------



## brummie (30. Januar 2011)

hallo,

wer  ein 16"  Cnoc  zu verkaufen hat, der  kann sich bei mir melden. ich suche für unsern  zwerg eins.  er hat jetzt ein rennrad von coolproducts, aber das ist ihm zu klein.


----------



## clotilde (1. Februar 2011)

Hee Hallo brummie,

zuerst bin ich drann.

Aber lustig, meine Tochter hat auch eins von coolproducts, aber die Stahlrahmenvariante im Kuhdesign.

Waldschleicher
Du schreibst Wiederverkaufswert. Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben, wo ich ein Isla gebraucht bekomme? Leider hab ich bis jetzt noch nie eins gebraucht gefunden. Und ich könnt so dringed eins, was sag ich zwei gebrauchen. 

Viele Grüße

Achso, GT_Frodo, deinem Kind wünsch ich morgen einen schönen Geburtstag. Ich hab auch am 2.02, nur leider bekomme ich kein Fahrrad, schade schade.

Clotilde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT_Frodo (2. Februar 2011)

clotilde schrieb:


> Hee Hallo brummie,
> ...
> Achso, GT_Frodo, deinem Kind wünsch ich morgen einen schönen Geburtstag. Ich hab auch am 2.02, nur leider bekomme ich kein Fahrrad, schade schade.
> 
> Clotilde



Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
Hier für Dich:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9PUjmRo9I0"]YouTube        - Alles Gute zum Geburtstag , SchlÃ¼mpfe ,Geburtstagslieder[/nomedia]

Bike kam bei meinem Kleinen gut an, er meinte zwar erst voller Überzeugung, es wäre zu groß, als er drauf saß hat er sich umso mehr gefreut, weil es passte. Nur sattel muß noch ein Stück tiefer.


----------



## Waldschleicher (2. Februar 2011)

clotilde schrieb:


> Du schreibst Wiederverkaufswert. Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben, wo ich ein Isla gebraucht bekomme?* Leider hab ich bis jetzt noch nie eins gebraucht gefunden. Und ich könnt so dringed eins, was sag ich zwei gebrauchen. *



Daher auch der hohe Wiederverkaufswert! Ich habe bisher ein 16er CNOC bei ebay gesehen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ging das für 160 weg, ist aber schon eine Weile her.
Viel sparen lässt sich also sowieso nicht. Mein Tipp: ein Neues in UK bestellen und die Kinderaugen zum leuchten bringen.


----------



## vincent777 (19. Februar 2011)

gafÃ¤llt mir, dass es doch so viele gleichgesinnte gibt, die eine gutes Kinderrad zu schÃ¤tzen wissen. Mein Sohn fÃ¤hrt seit September 2010 ein Islabike Beinn 26 small, das hat er zum 10ten Geburtstag bekommen. Er ist eher klein fÃ¼r sein Alter; ich musste die SattelstÃ¼tze gegen eine ohne Versatz nach hinten tauschen - schon hat es gepasst und de muss sich nicht ewig nach dem Lenker strecken.
Ich habe noch SKS-Schutzbleche montiert - und einen GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger. Leider waren beide Parts bei Islabike zwar im Katatlog abgebildet und es gibt ja auch eine Preisliste dazu - aber lieferbar waren die Teile nicht. Zu empfehlen ist die Bestellung der Schwalbe-Bereifung; die preiswerte Standardbereifung ist elend schwer. Leider gibt es bei Islabike keine Lampen an den RÃ¤dern. Ich habe also Batterielichter montiert.
Mit dem ZubehÃ¶r ist das Rad kein SchnÃ¤ppchen mehr...insgesamt sind 500 â¬ zu verbuchen. (Rad + Versand + bessere Bereifung + Schutzbleche + GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger + Beleuchtung + HinterbaustÃ¤nder). Allerdings hat mein Sohnemann das beste Rad in der gesamten Umgebung....und die Auswahl von StÃ¤nder, Schutzblechen und GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger in Schwarz ist eben auch nur machbar, wenn man die Parts selber sucht.
Da ich zwei SÃ¶hne habe, die 4 Jahre auseinander sind, hoffe ich, das sich die Investition auf lange Sicht lohnt.
Noch ein paar kleine Wermutstropfen:
Ich hatte Marathon Supreme bestellt, aber nur Marathon bekommen.
Drehgriff der Schaltung ist SRAM X.3, die Schaltung X.4. Ob es daran liegt, dass der erste Gang recht schwer reingeht? Oder ist das nicht eher ein Montagefehler?

Ich hoffe, jamand kann diese Infos brauchen.

Und grÃ¼Ãt eure Kinder, die Hercules oder KTM oder Puky fahren!


----------



## müsing (19. Februar 2011)

Welche Stütze hast du denn verbaut?

Der erste Gang geht beim Rad meiner Tochter auch sehr schlecht rein. Vielleicht gibt es für den Drehgriff ja noch eine Alternative?


----------



## vincent777 (20. Februar 2011)

müsing schrieb:


> Welche Stütze hast du denn verbaut?
> 
> Der erste Gang geht beim Rad meiner Tochter auch sehr schlecht rein. Vielleicht gibt es für den Drehgriff ja noch eine Alternative?


Durchmesser ist klassisch 27.2 mm. Ich habe eine ziemlich leichte MTB-Stütze von Selcoff verbaut, die ich nach Umrüsten meines MTB auf FSA/Carbon noch übrig hatte. Der Kindersattel von Islabike passt auf Standard-Sattelstützen.


----------



## clotilde (5. März 2011)

Hallo,

hat denn wirklich keiner ein cnoc 16 für meine arme Tochter übrig?

Ich bin schon so weit, dass ich nach einem cube team kid 160 schaue, auch gebraucht. Obwohl ich ja von denen nicht ganz so begeistert bin. Ich find den Qualitätsunterschied sehr hoch, und wenn die beiden Räder (mein Sohn hat ein Beinn 20 und ein Bekannter hat für seinen Sohn gerade ein Cube Team Kid 200 gekauft) noch nebeneinander stehen, dann ist es ein unterschied zwischen Tag und Nacht.
Hab ja dann schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn mein Mädchen dann mit einem Cube rumfahren muss, und ihr Bruder fährt ein Isla.

Leider können wir uns im Moment ein Neues Isla oder Cube einfach nicht leisten. Sonst hätte ich ohne weiter nachzudenken wieder mein misserables Schulenglisch rausgekramt.

Also, ein 16 Zöller gesucht, dringend bittet meldet euch.

Eine Gute Nacht wünscht, 

Eine verzweifelte Mutter, die schon Nächte vor dem Computer erfolglos die Suchseiten durchforstet hat.


----------



## rollo13 (26. März 2011)

Juhu,

mein Großer ist jetzt 3,5 Jahre und fährt seit einem Jahr ein BMW Kidsbike (fast baugleich mit dem Rennrad von Coolproducts).

Bei seiner Größe von 1,05 cm wird ihm der 14-Zöller nun ein wenig zu klein. Kokua und Cube 160 haben wir ausprobiert. Sieht zwar extrem cool aus. Die Haltung auf dem Rad sieht mir aber sehr belastend für die Handgelenke aus (bei beiden).

>>>> Deshalb suchen wir ein gebrauchtes Islabikes CNOC 16".

Also,wer im norddeutschen Raum zwischen Kiel, Hamburg und Bremen ein CNOC 16 verkaufen möchte, kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Hole Rad ab.
Sonst auch gerne per Versand.


Viele Grüße,
rollo


----------



## RR-MTB-RAL1001 (27. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich in der letzten Zeit soviel Gutes über Islabike im MTB- und Rennrad-Forum gelesen habe und meine Twins inzwischen auf ihrem 12" Puky wie "zwei Affen auf dem Schleifstein"sitzen, ist die Entscheidung gefallen:

http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/beinn20.html

Farbe: purple, es sind schliesslich Mädels.

Freitag morgen habe ich die Bestellung aufgegeben und Schutzbleche, Seitenständer und Flaschen dazubestellt.

Super schneller Mailkontakt mit der Insel und komplikationslose Zahlung per Kreditkarte. Wenn jetzt noch die Lieferung (50.- Pfund/2 Bikes) schnell ist, bin ich echt zufrieden.

Sobald die Beiden die Bikes zu Ostern getestet haben, folgen natürlich Bilder. 

Info: Es sind alle Bikes in allen Farben auf Lager. Customaufbau dauert ca. 5 Tage, Versand nach Deutschland weitere 5 Tage.

Ausser dem örtlichen Radhersteller "Velotraum" (ca. 15 km von uns), habe ich mir allerdings keine anderen LightKidBikes angeschaut. Velotraum war mir dann in Summe einfach doch zu teuer. >300 für das Rahmenset ist einfach zu viel gewesen, auch wenn die Qualität aussergewöhnlich war.

Cian Jan


----------



## emvau (28. März 2011)

Die Lieferung dauert oft genau zwei Arbeistage, Montage vllt. einen Tag. Das geht in der Regel sehr viel schneller als angekündigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (28. März 2011)

War bei uns auch viel schneller als angekündigt, Isla hat aber glaube ich auch sofort eine Tracknummer geschickt.


----------



## Levin (4. April 2011)

Hallo 


hier nun das Cnoc 16 für meinen Zwerg.
Puky verschwindet nun endgültig im Keller.
Habe noch eine Frage an alle Cnoc Besitzer, welche Ständerlösung habt ihr gewählt bzw. montiert.
Bin über das Feedback von euch gespannt und freu mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt mit meinen Sohn.

Grüsse


Jens 

Anhang anzeigen P1030413.pdf


----------



## chris5000 (4. April 2011)

Levin schrieb:


> welche Ständerlösung habt ihr gewählt bzw. montiert.



Keine. Mein Rad hat ja auch keinen Ständer.


----------



## RR-MTB-RAL1001 (4. April 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> War bei uns auch viel schneller als angekündigt, Isla hat aber glaube ich auch sofort eine Tracknummer geschickt.



Die Trackingnummer hatte ich am Donnerstag auch und der Versand ging per Flieger über Brüssel nach Stuttgart super schnell. Leider hat das Päckchen bei DHL von Samstag morgen 7:30 Uhr bis heute morgen gelegen. Nun ist es heute früh bei uns eingetrudelt. Ich bin mal richtig gespannt wie die Qualität und das Gewicht ist. Meine Twins wissen von Ihrem Glück heute nachmittag noch nichts. Das gibt riesen Augen.


----------



## 2Radfahrer (4. April 2011)

Hallo Jens,

kannst du ein Photo des Bremshebels machen?
Mich interessiert, ob da die gleichen wie beim 14er verbaut sind.
mfG  Henning 


Levin schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> hier nun das Cnoc 16 für meinen Zwerg.
> ...


----------



## zaskar76 (4. April 2011)

Bremshebel sind gleich bei 14&16". Ständer ist bei der Größe überflüssig, die legen das Rad meistens eh hin zum aufsteigen und absteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RR-MTB-RAL1001 (5. April 2011)

Hallo nochmals zusammen,

unsere beiden Beinn sind nun im Betrieb. Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden und unsere Mädels sind super glücklich. Kurzer Abriss bis jetzt.
Heute am späten Nachmittag bekamen unsere Zwei die Bikes "out-of-the-box". Erster Eindruck, schöner Lack, gut verarbeitet, ansprechend leicht. Beide konnten die kleinen Montagearbeiten (Lenker ausrichten, Padale) abwarten und schon konnte es losgehen. Beide hatte keine "Freilauferfahrung", nur Rücktritt. Sarah konnte sich schnell damit anfreunden, Sophie hatte etwas Zuspruch nötig. Schlussendlich sind sie beide nach damit stolz herumgefahren.
Zur Performance:Bremsen, Schaltung und Anbauteile sind kindgerecht. Nicht zu wertig, aber geschickt ausgewählt. Einiges läßt Luft nach oben, Pedale, Sattelstütze, Reifen. Gesamtgewicht mit Schutzblechen und Ständer muss ich nochmal wiegen.
Leider habe ich heute abend beim "Feintunen" festgestellt, dass ein Schaltauge leicht verbogen ist. Deshalb zickt die eine Schaltung ein wenig. Mal sehen, wie schnell Islabike dabei ist. Ansonsten gut montiert, keine echten Ausreisser, alles hat soweit gut funktioniert. 

Hier noch 2 Pics vom Bike und den stolzen Mädels.












Jan


----------



## emvau (5. April 2011)

ich finde man sollte die kleinen erst gar nicht an eine rücktrittsbremse gewöhnen. es gibt auch so kleine billig-12-zöller ohne rücktritt. 

das haben wir gebraucht für nen 10er irgendwo mitgenommen und mit gerade drei jahren für die ersten versuche hergenommen. nach 1-2 monaten war mein großer (und er ist echt groß!) schon ready for cnoc mit 16. jetzt fährt er mit 4 1/2+ schon auf einem 20er large und kommt prima mit dem schaltwerk zurecht. wir haben also das kleine 14er und das 20er small übersprungen und wirklich ohne probleme. das funktioniert aber eben wohl nur mit sehr großen kindern. mein kleiner (noch 0) ist auch sehr groß und da werden wir es genauso handhaben.


----------



## rollo13 (5. April 2011)

Mein Großer ist jetzt 3,5 und fährt seit einem Jahr ein 14" BMW Kidsbike mit Rücktritt. Wir sind bis auf ein paar Tage bei Eis den Winter durchgefahren. Rücktritt war dabei sinnvoll, da er mit Handschuhen nicht ordentlich hätte bremsen können. 
Da er die Übung auch noch nicht hat, ist seine Handkraft auch noch nicht ausreichend. Das wird sich aber wohl schnell geben, wenn er sein CNOC 16 bekommt.
Dabei, hat noch jemand ein CNOC 16 zu verkaufen?

Viele Grüße,
christian


----------



## Flupsen (7. April 2011)

Meine Kleine düst ja jetzt auch mit einem Cnoc 14 rum. 

Angefangen hat sie letztes Jahr im Frühjahr als sie 3 war mit einem Puky 12 Zoll. Sie kam damit gut zurecht allerdings ist Sie recht klein und schmal und hatte immer Probleme mit der Rücktrittbremse weil sie da einfach keine Kraft drauf bekommen hat. Jetzt mit den beiden kleinen Griffen klappt es super.


----------



## zaskar76 (14. April 2011)

Vorn die Edco und hinten die Superbe Pro sind dann jetzt auch mal drin. Ende des Monats gibts dann noch Pedale und Sattelstütze(erst Ende April lieferbar) und dann bin ich durch damit.


----------



## chris5000 (14. April 2011)

FYI: Habe von Isla erfahren, dass gerade damit begonnen wurde, zumindest das CNOC 16 (ob auch 14 weiß ich nicht) mit Alulenker, leichteren Kettenblättern, leichterem Freilaufritzel und 3/32" Kette auszustatten.


----------



## rollo13 (14. April 2011)

Mahlzeit,
hat jemand ein Beinn 20 small zu verkaufen?

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg,
christian


----------



## zaskar76 (14. April 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> FYI: Habe von Isla erfahren, dass gerade damit begonnen wurde, zumindest das CNOC 16 (ob auch 14 weiß ich nicht) mit Alulenker, leichteren Kettenblättern, leichterem Freilaufritzel und 3/32" Kette auszustatten.



Was heisst, "es wurde damit begonnen"? Gibts die schon oder in Zukunft geplant? Schon gefragt ob es den Lenker einzeln geben wird?


----------



## chris5000 (14. April 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Was heisst, "es wurde damit begonnen"



Das weiß ich nicht. Hier die Original-Aussage von Isla zur eigenen Interpretation:



			
				Isla schrieb:
			
		

> You might be interested to know that we have just started fitting a light aluminium handlebar to the Cnoc, and we have lighter 3/32 " chain, chainring and sprocket.


----------



## superelmi (14. April 2011)

Moin, 

da ich nur über dieses Forum überhaupt auf Isla-Bikes gekommen bin, muß ich nun hier auch mal meinen Kommentar dazu abgeben:

Der Kauf eines Beinn Large in 20 Zoll ging echt super glatt. 
Der Preis ist m. E. auch voll gerechtfertigt; letztlich kostet das ganze inkl. Versand auch nicht mehr als so´n Puky-3-Gang-Panzer im Laden und ist einfach 10mal geiler. 

Die Umstellung auf Handbremse habe ich mir nach 2,5 Jahren Rücktrittbremse schwierig vorgestellt, aber nachdem ich bei der ersten Ausfahrt meinen Sohn immer mal wieder daran erinnert habe, dass er mit der Hand bremsen muß, war das absolut kein Problem. Die Umstellung dauert 10min, dann ist das drin. 

Außerdem bin ich selbst erstaunt, wie gut diese Tektro-Bremschen bremsen. Sogar wenn ich selbst drauf sitze, geht das tadellos. 

Also: Klare Kaufempfehlung!
Und vielen Dank an alle hier, die mich mit ihren Beiträgen zur Entscheidung gebracht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (14. April 2011)

Na toll...

"We have indeed started fitting the Cnoc 16 with a lighter weight aluminium handlebar. However i'm afraid we do not have this handlebar available for individual purchase just yet.



Sorry we cannot be of more help."


----------



## chris5000 (14. April 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Na toll...
> 
> "We have indeed started fitting the Cnoc 16 with a lighter weight aluminium handlebar. However i'm afraid we do not have this handlebar available for individual purchase just yet.
> 
> ...



Hast du denen erklaert, dass du als besitzer eines cnoc fragst und nicht einfach so?


----------



## zaskar76 (14. April 2011)

Ja, sogar mit Rechnungnummer und Fotos vom Bike.


----------



## emvau (14. April 2011)

superelmi schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich selbst erstaunt, wie gut diese Tektro-Bremschen bremsen. Sogar wenn ich selbst drauf sitze, geht das tadellos.


He, he... ich bin das Beinn Large meines Sohnes auch schon gefahren. : UND ich war soger schon auf einem Cnoc 16... 
Ein' Bobbycar-Downhill kann ich dir auch empfehlen.


Das mit dem Umstieg auf ohne Rücktritt ist freilich kein Problem. Allein ich frage mich, warum wir hier nur Rücktritträder als Einstiegs-12er-14er-16er im Angebot haben. An den Laufrädern verkaufen die gleichen Dealer v-brakes, die dann plötzlich eine Rücktrittsbremse als unentbehrlich für die Sicherheit erachten. So ein Blödsinn!


----------



## superelmi (14. April 2011)

Das Problem ist schlicht, dass "traditionelle" deutsche Fahrradhersteller immer schon Rücktrittbremsen angeboten haben, die vor 30 Jahren auch tatsächlich besser funktioniert haben als die wackligen "Altenburger Spezial" in Kombination mit Stahlfelgen. 
Und bei Kinderrädern kommt vermutlich hinzu, dass viele Eltern beim Fahrradkauf für ihre Kinder an ihre Kindheit denken (30 Jahre!), und damals war das ja schließlich auch besser mit so ner Rücktrittbremse.


Nebenbei: Weiß eigentlich jemand, welche Reifenbreite max. in so´n Beinn Large 20" reinpaßt?
Geht der hier rein: 
http://www.bike24.net/p110308.html
?


----------



## Rastapopoulos (15. April 2011)

Mein subjektiver Eindruck:

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit unseren beiden Islabikes. Es sind halt keine handgeschweissten Nicolais, sondern aus typischen Taiwan-Komponenten zusammengestellte Räder, aber alle Komponenten sind ordentlich und vor allem auf Kids abgestimmt! Das kleine 20-Zoll-Beinn hat bisher 2 Jahre durchgehalten, harter Kids-City-&-Touren-Alltagseinsatz mit vielen Kilometern - und ohne Schutzbleche auch leichte Touren in den Alpen. Die fehlende Federung wurde noch NIE vermisst, etwas breitere Reifen reichen vollkommen aus. Schaltung reicht auch vollkommen aus. Und natürlich kein Rücktritt - Super, den Unsinn sollten die Kids gar nicht erst kennenlernen.

Aufgebaut habe ich ein 20er und ein 24er (small) bewußt als CITY-BIKES mit Nabendynamo und LED-Licht (Vorderrad komplett ausgetauscht) und original Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger von Islabikes. Trotz der Sicherheitsausstattung: Ich freue mich jeden Morgen bei der Fahrt mit den Kids zu Kindergarten / Schule, kein Puky gekauft zu haben. Die Rahmen sind halt schön schlicht und zeitlos, kein Vergleich zu den lächerlichen, viel zu schweren Design-Fully-Rahmen anderer Kids! (Die Rotzlöffel auf solchen Baumarkt-Boliden finden ihre Super-Federung natürlich trotzdem viel besser). Das Gesamtgwicht steigt natürlich mit der Vollausstattung, ist aber im Vergleich zu anderen Rädern immer noch optimaler. Und für die Sommerferien kann man einiges abmontieren und hat ein vollwertiges Kids-MTB.

Preis war akzeptabel, da immer bei Pfund-Schwäche gekauft. Abwicklung problemlos, Laden ist sehr freundlich. Die hatten Schwalbe-Wunschbereifung und Ständer vor Weihnachten nicht da - es ist halt eine eher kleine Firma für einen Nischenmarkt. Wiederverkaufswert in D wird bestimmt gut sein.

zur Reifenbreite: in unser Beinn 20 passen Marathon Supreme ich glaube die sind 1,6 Zoll breit. Dafür musste ich das Schutzblech (von Islabikes mitgeliefert) ganz nach aussen schieben. In das neue 24-Zoll-Islabike kommen 1,75er Marathon, die sollten hoffentlich auch passen.

Ich mag die Räder sehr sehr gern, kann sie uneingeschränkt empfehlen - ordentliche Komponenten, Preis/Leistung ist ingesamt angebracht - der kleine Aufpreis zu einem vergleichbaren neuen Rad beim Laden um die Ecke war mir aber ehrlich gesagt auch egal. Qualitative Wunder kann man für den Preis wiederum aber natürlich auch nicht erwarten.


----------



## zaskar76 (15. April 2011)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> (Die Rotzlöffel auf solchen Baumarkt-Boliden finden ihre Super-Federung natürlich trotzdem viel besser).



Bis sie am Berg sind oder die Fuhre mal selbst ein paar Treppenstufen hoch hiefen sollen.


----------



## zaskar76 (20. April 2011)

Original Cnoc 16" Pedal(Wellgo LU-P21) vs. Xpedo XCF03AC.






und noch mal die vorerst fertige Fuhre(solang Isla kein Alulenker rausrückt).






Gemacht wurden jetzt:

Kurbel Shimano XT FC-M730 auf 104mm gekürzt
Token 103mm Innenlager
Gebhardt 33T Kettenblatt
Hosenschutzring aus 3mm Alu gesägt/feilt/lackiert
Xpedo XCF03AC Pedale

Edco Racer Nabe für vorn gekürzt
Suntour Superbe Pro hinten gekürzt
White Industries Eno 18T Freilaufritzel 
Schürmann 16° Felgen/ Mittelteil lackiert
Sapim Speichen(von Pedalkraft)
Schwalbe Black Jack Reifen
Monty Special Lite Axles Spannachsen statt Schnellspanner gekürzt

FSA Orbit MX Steuersatz
Nokon Bremszüge
Shogun Lite Stick 2 Sattelstütze gekürzt(auf Isla-Länge knapp 180g, bei 350mm 230g)
alle möglichen Aluschrauben
Connex 808 Kette


----------



## chris5000 (20. April 2011)

Wunderschön und ich finde es macht auch fast alles Sinn.

...bis auf das White Industries Teil und die Nokons. Die sind dann wohl doch eher etwas Bling-Bling Overkill. Wenn Du es dann noch beim Originalsteuersatz belassen hättest, hättest Du für die Kohle sicher schon fast irgendwoher eine Papiergewicht-Custom-Titan-Islabikes-Lenker-Replika geschweißt bekommen und müsstest Dich jetzt nicht ärgern, dass Isla Iihr Alu nicht rausrücken will 

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (21. April 2011)

Steuersatz, Schrauben, Nokons sind Altbestände von mir gewesen - Max ist aber mit der Zeit immer öfter beim langsam fahren/balancieren am Lenkbegrenzer vom originalen Steuersatz angeschlagen(halt je besser er fahren konnte).

White Ritzel hab ich für 40Euro abgestaubt und nen billiges hätte ich für die dünnere Kette eh kaufen müssen - asserdem knattert das White viel geiler. 

So hab ich die Sachen zumindest vor mir selbst gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Pan Tau (21. April 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Original Cnoc 16" Pedal(Wellgo LU-P21) vs. Xpedo XCF03AC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfekt - ein weiteres Wahnsinns-Kinderbike von einem Wahnsinns-Vater... 

Ach ja, die Rechtfertigungen für bestimmte (Edel-/Leichtbau-)Teile kommen mir oh so vertraut vor 

Könntest Du das fertige Kunstwerk bitte mal wiegen und das Gewicht dann hier posten - Danke!


----------



## müsing (21. April 2011)

Hübsches Rad. Wo bekommt man denn so eine gekürzte Kurbel her oder wie/wer macht so was?


----------



## zaskar76 (21. April 2011)

Differenzmessung mit Klingel und allem auf ner Köperwaage bleibt immer so bei 6,4-6,5Kilo(original war 7,7-,7,8), genau muss ich erst gucken. Ist halt schon ne gute Basis wo es schwer ist großartig was raus zu holen.

Kurbel kürzen oft Läden die auch Liegeräder und so bauen, wenn man es selbst machen will braucht man die Gewindeschneider und ein Bohrmaschine mit gutem "Linkslaufbohrfutter". Mein Metallermeisterkumpel hat sich auf jeden Fall ganz schön schwer getan - vielleicht lag es aber auch an den billigen Schneidern von cnc-bikes für 13Euro, bei den Leuten die die von Rose für 23Euro oder so hatten scheint es problemloser geklappt zu haben. Irgendwo hier hats aber auch Threads dazu.


----------



## BikerDad (21. April 2011)

wirklich schick das Rad, sehr stimmig aufgebaut


----------



## burger_sv (27. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

für unseren Sohn (3,5 Jahre) suchen wir ein gebrauchtes Islabikes CNOC 16".

Also,wer im NRW CNOC 16 verkaufen möchte, kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Hole Rad ab.

Sonst auch gerne per Versand.

Viele Grüße,

burger_sv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (28. April 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

nach meinen positiven Erfahrungen (Post#41) haben wir nun auch fuer unsere juengere Tochter zugeschlagen, damit der Puky-Panzer endlich ausgedient hat.
Meine Tochter wollte als Farbe unbedingt Lila, also wurde ein Beinn20s geordert. Meine juengste ist eher klein fuer ihr Alter und hat sich mit dem schweren Puky-Teil sehr plagen muessen...damit ist jetzt schluss.
Bestellt habe ich am 20.4 per Mail, dann angerufen und Kreditkartendaten durchgegeben. Am 26.04 wurde das Bike verschickt und heute war es da. Wenn man bedenkt, das es in England auch Ostern gibt  und was sonst gerade in England abgeht, und der Englaender nur weil die Kate und der William heiraten mit schlappen drei Tagen Urlaub elf Tage am Stueck aussetzen kann, finde ich das zuegig 
Eine Sache muss ich allerdings noch Anmerken: vor zwei Jahren konnte man noch fuer lau das Ventiel aussuchen, heute rufen die satte 10GPF fuer Autoventiele auf 
Als Tunigmaßname wurden gleich Mow Joes montiert, sowie die Alu Wellgo Pedale gegen die neuen leichten Teile von Rose ersetzt. Das waren gut ueber 300gr Gewicht die da nochmal runter kamen.

Hier ein Bildchen, mehr Bildchen im Album


----------



## Y_G (28. April 2011)

Moin,

mal eine Frage. Hab meinen großen Kleinen (wird grad 4) heute auf ein Specialized HotRock 16" (Model 2010) gesetzt. Das ging gut. Sattel muss zwar noch ganz runter lief aber super. Würde da dann auch ein Cnoc16 genauso gut passen oder ist die Geometrie ganz anders?

Würde dann nächste Woche eins bestellen. Er hat ja in 4 Wochen B-Day und ich muss ja noch die Kurbeln kürzen und schauen was noch an Teilen im Keller liegen 

Hat eigentlich mal jemand eine Schaltung an das 16er rangebaut?

   Gruß Jörn


----------



## müsing (28. April 2011)

Y_G schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal eine Frage. Hab meinen großen Kleinen (wird grad 4) heute auf ein Specialized HotRock 16" (Model 2010) gesetzt. Das ging gut. Sattel muss zwar noch ganz runter lief aber super. Würde da dann auch ein Cnoc16 genauso gut passen oder ist die Geometrie ganz anders?
> 
> ...



schaltung mit vier ist zu früh. die verstehen das noch nicht.

wieso kurbel kürzen?

meine tochter fuhr das 16er auch mit vier. ging.


----------



## chris5000 (28. April 2011)

Y_G schrieb:


> Würde da dann auch ein Cnoc16 genauso gut passen oder ist die Geometrie ganz anders?



Einfach Kind vermessen, SizeChart checken, und Du weisst, ob es passt.



Y_G schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand eine Schaltung an das 16er rangebaut?



Ich denke nicht und das dürfte auch ein verdammt schwieriges und unnötiges Unterfangen sein. In wahrscheinlich einem Jahr sind dann ja 20 Zoll an der Reihe und da ist die Schaltung Standard und kommt m.E. genau zur richtigen Zeit.



müsing schrieb:


> wieso kurbel kürzen?



Weils Gewicht spart und hübscher ist


----------



## Y_G (28. April 2011)

@müsing - ich will noch nicht gleich eine Schaltung für ihn. Denke nur schon mal 1 Jahr weiter. Er ist halt relativ klein und ich glaube nicht das ich nächstes Jahr schon auf 20" umsteige. Er wollte heute unbedingt mal auf ein 18" rauf. Fahren geht nur nicht anhalten und losfahren 

@chris - genau darum will ich Kurbeln kürzen 
Barfuss liegt er bei 39-40 cm Beinlänge, sprich das wären dann 2-3 cm zu wenig für das 16ner. Denke aber eigentlich schon das es schon geht. Würde wohl eine andere Sattelstütze einbauen um noch etwas runter zu kommen.


----------



## chris5000 (28. April 2011)

> Würde wohl eine andere Sattelstütze einbauen um noch etwas runter zu kommen.



Dazu zitiere ich einfach mal einen alten Beitrag von mir aus einem anderen Thread:



> [...]Denn wenn im SizeChart steht 42cm Mindestschrittlnge, dann bedeutet das, dass ein Kind mit genau dieser Schrittlänge ganz knapp und gerade so mit dem Rad fahren kann - also gerade so mit den Zehenspitzen auf beiden Seiten den Boden so erreichen kann, dass es stehen kann ohne umzukippen.
> Hier wurde wirklich schon in vielen Threads von Islabikesbestellern bestätigt, dass die angegebenen Mindestschrittlängen wirklich und unzweifelhaft das absolute Minimum sind.
> 
> Allerdings hatte ich meiner Tochter seinerzeit auch das CNOC 14 bestellt, als sie noch 2cm zu wenig Schritlänge hatte. Dazu habe ich einen Sattel vom Rothan (das ist das Islabikes Laufrad) bestellt und hier im Radgeschäft eine 25,4 Zoll Alu-Kerzensattelstütze für EUR 5.- oder so gekauft und gekürzt. Und das hat dann gepasst, weil die Kombination aus Kerze und Rothansattel ca. 2cm niedriger baut, als 14er-Sattel mit 14er-Stütze. 3 Monate später oder so sind dann die Originalteile drangekommen.
> ...



Rothansattel plus Kerzensattelstütze ist auf jeden Fall ein funktionierender Weg um 2cm unter die Mindestschrittlänge aus dem Sizechart zu kommen.


----------



## Y_G (28. April 2011)

hab auch mal Islabikes angeschrieben, auch weil ich wissen will ob da nun ein Alulenker oder immer noch Stahl dran ist. Dabei habe ich dann auch gleich nach weiteren Änderungen zu den Specs auf der HP gefragt.

Eigentlich steht der Entschluss schon fest  bin schon bei ebay auf der suche nach Kurbeln. Die alten XT habe ich ja bei meiner Frau raufgeschraubt. Mal sehen was mir noch so in die Finger kommt. Eine Vorderradnarbe (alte XT 730) hab ich grad noch in einer Ecke gefunden ...


----------



## müsing (28. April 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Weils Gewicht spart und hübscher ist



sehr schön. dachte, er will die original kurbel kürzen.

passt da jede kurbel dran? hätte ich ahnung, würde ich es auch machen


----------



## zaskar76 (29. April 2011)

Y_G schrieb:


> Eine Vorderradnarbe (alte XT 730) hab ich grad noch in einer Ecke gefunden ...



Ist zu breit für die Gabel, da passt nur was rein was sich auf um 85mm kürzen lässt und die Flansche dürfen auch nicht zu weit nach aussen stehen. Hab 2 Seiten vorher ein Foto eingestellt wo man es ganz gut erkennt.


----------



## Y_G (29. April 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Ist zu breit für die Gabel, da passt nur was rein was sich auf um 85mm kürzen lässt und die Flansche dürfen auch nicht zu weit nach aussen stehen. Hab 2 Seiten vorher ein Foto eingestellt wo man es ganz gut erkennt.



ja hab ich auch festgestellt, naja egal. Ich werde erstmal wegen der Kurbeln bei ebay suchen. Hat mal jemand versucht Durace Kurbeln zu kürzen? Da kommt ja eh nur ein Blatt rauf dann könnte man ja glatt auch nach Bahnkurbeln schauen. Wobei da sind die Arme ja meist verüngt. Egal ich schau mal was ich ersteigern kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (29. April 2011)

Die zu kürzende Kurbel muss massiv, also nicht hohl sein. Und der maximale, geeignete Lochkreis fürs CNOC 16 sind 110mm: Das Rad kommt mit einem Kettenblatt mit 32 Zähnen. Das 110mm Minimum sind 33 Zähne, die ich in Form eine TA Zephyr seinerzeit verbaut hatte, was aber schon sehr knapp war - zu knapp für die originale, damals sehr fette Kette, die ich dann auch noch getauscht habe. (wurde inzwischen wohl geändert). 34 Zähne sind m.E. also bei 110mm nötig, wenn man auf der sicheren Seite bleiben will. Bahnkurbeln haben meines Wissens 130mm. Das ist zuviel.


----------



## Y_G (29. April 2011)

@chris - macht Spaß mit Dir zu schreiben  Vielleicht kaufe ich einfach was nettes für meine Frau und klaue die alte XT von ihr. Die Durace wäre noch massiv (ist klar das ne hohle nicht so einfach geht), aber ist dann wohl zu groß. Ich hab ne schöne alte cook und ne tune gesehen ... das wäre was für die Frau. Ich wollte damals immer eine haben, naja jetzt fahre ich Durace. Auch was feines ...

Ach Kinderräder aufbauen macht ja noch mehr Spaß als "normale" Räder zu schrauben


----------



## zaskar76 (29. April 2011)

Muss nicht umbedingt ne XT sein, 110er Lochkreis gabs ja etliche Anfang der 90er die heute wesentlich günstiger sind. Lieber noch mal 1-2Stunden  investieren und ordentlich polieren, dann sehen die alle super aus.


----------



## Y_G (29. April 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Muss nicht umbedingt ne XT sein, 110er Lochkreis gabs ja etliche Anfang der 90er die heute wesentlich günstiger sind. Lieber noch mal 1-2Stunden  investieren und ordentlich polieren, dann sehen die alle super aus.



Ja klar gibt etliche, aber ich will ja auch eine die einigermassen leicht ist. Die XT hängt am bike von meiner Frau. Da muss ich eh mal was machen, ist ne alto Büchse. Meine Kinderträume tune etc. kann man jetzt ja günstig kriegen. Dann schraube ich einfach um ...


----------



## huhue (29. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade was in einem UK Retroshop gefunden, das hier vielleicht auf Interesse stösst.

Bei Hillary Stone dot com wird ein Titan Rahmen verkauft der mal von der Isla Bikes Gründerin im Wettbewerb gefahren wurde. Der dürfte sich mit einer alten Sid wunderbar als leichtes jugend Bike aufbauen lassen. Die Farbgebung dürfte sowoh für Jungs als auch Mädels passen.

greetz huhue


----------



## stivinix (29. April 2011)

Auch die sugino impel kurbel eignet sich hervorragend und hat 98/54 Lochkreis. da ginge auch ein 29er Blatt.
Hab mir letztes jahr eine für fünf franken am flohmarkt geholt. ist nun am 24" meiner tochter im einsatz.
gruß
st.


----------



## Y_G (29. April 2011)

hab heute eine Antwort von Islabikes bekommen:

_Hi Jorn, 

Thank you for your interest in our bikes.

We have recently updated the handlebars of the Cnoc. They are now fitted with aluminium handlebars instead of steel. This has therefore reduced the weight of the bike. This however is the only spec change from one what is noted on our website. _

allerdings sind sie auch der Meinung, dass das 16" zu gross für meinen Kleinen ist. Wird wohl auf eine andere Sattelstütze hinauslaufen. Ob ihm mein alter Flite wohl gefällt


----------



## vincent777 (1. Mai 2011)

Leute, leute, wer tunt denn Kinderfahrräder? Das mit den Maßnamen zur Größenanpassung kann ich ja noch verstehen, aber leichtere Kurbelsätze? Nun ja... das ist wohl mehr Spass für die Bastelpapas.
Die Räder werden ja nicht lange gefahren, dann ist die nächste Größe dran. Und nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Kinder mit dem Islabike schneller als alle anderen. Der Beste Freund meines Sohnes hat jetzt auch ein Beinn bekommen, nachdem sein Vater ein Kinderrad ohne Federgabel gesucht hat und das Rad meines Filius genau betrachtet hatte. Das KTM 24" mit Federgabel und 27 Gängen war deutlich schwerer und vor allem viel langsamer als als das 26" 8-Gang Beinn. Dabei sind noch die schweren Reifen drauf....(ist ein Reifenwechsel nicht auch Tuning?). Leider ist das Beinn meines Sohnes jetzt nicht mehr ganz so exklusiv.


----------



## zaskar76 (1. Mai 2011)

Y_G schrieb:


> Ob ihm mein alter Flite wohl gefällt


Nein, viel zu lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (1. Mai 2011)

@vincent: warum soll ich für meinen Sohn nicht den selben Aufwand betreiben wie für mich oder meine Frau? Wenn ich mit dem Tausch der Kurbeln und ein paar kleineren Änderungen 500g sparen kann, dann macht das für meinen Kleinen richtig was aus. Überleg Dir mal das Verhältnis von Fahrergewicht zu Bike-Gewicht. Und ja Spaß macht mir das auch noch. Wenn es dann meinem Sohn auch gefällt bin ich erst recht zufrieden...


----------



## Fatal Error (4. Mai 2011)

Wir haben wohl leider zu lange gewartet...

Beinn 20 Small in purple hat aktuell 4 Wochen Lieferzeit.....

Naja, da unsere Kleine noch nichts von Ihrem Glück weiß, muß das Alte Kidsbike mit langer Sattelstütze halt noch etwas durchhalten.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## Y_G (5. Mai 2011)

die Lieferzeit kenn ich bestätigen, haben die mir für das Cnoc 16" auch gesagt. Da scheint grade richtig was los zu sein. Die kommen einfach nicht mit den ganzen Bestellungen hinterher 

Hab immer noch keine neuen Kurbeln gefunden. Die spinnen ja bei ebay mit den Preisen


----------



## rollo13 (5. Mai 2011)

Juhu,

mein Großer ist jetzt 3,5 Jahre und fährt seit einem Jahr ein BMW Kidsbike (fast baugleich mit dem Rennrad von Coolproducts).

Bei seiner Größe von 1,05 cm wird ihm der 14-Zöller nun ein wenig zu klein. Kokua und Cube 160 haben wir ausprobiert. Sieht zwar extrem cool aus. Die Haltung auf dem Rad sieht mir aber sehr belastend für die Handgelenke aus (bei beiden).

>>>> Deshalb suchen wir ein gebrauchtes Islabikes CNOC 16" oder auch ein Beinn small (dann muss das Kidsbike noch nen Sommer herhalten).

Also,wer im norddeutschen Raum zwischen Kiel, Hamburg und Bremen ein CNOC 16 verkaufen möchte, kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Hole Rad ab.
Sonst auch gerne per Versand.


Viele Grüße,
rollo


----------



## Fatal Error (5. Mai 2011)

rollo13 schrieb:


> Juhu,
> 
> mein Großer ist jetzt 3,5 Jahre und fährt seit einem Jahr ein BMW Kidsbike (fast baugleich mit dem Rennrad von Coolproducts).
> 
> ...



Hallo Rollo,
um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken kannst Du in das Kidsbike eine lange Sattelstütze reinmachen.
Kostet so um die 15,- Eurro.
Haben wir auch so gemacht und hat uns etwas über die Zeit gerettet.
Sie saß danach um Welten besser auf dem Rad.
Diese paßt ins Kidsbike:
http://www.jako-o.de/shop/Besondere-Kinder-Bewegung-Rennrad/dmc_mb3_search_pi1.searchstring/lange+sattelst%C3%BCtze/group/6334/product/24214/Produktdetail.productdetail.0.html


Gruss
alex


----------



## rollo13 (5. Mai 2011)

Schon passiert. Danke für den Tipp. Ich hatte die originale auch schon gekürzt, weil die nicht ganz ins Sattelrohr passte, wenn die Treteinheit drauf war.
Von hier: 
Noch geht es, aber im Herbst kann es eng werden. Das 16" wäre wohl eh nur für ein 3/4 Jahr, dann wird er wahrscheinlich auf das Beinn small passen. Deshalb suche ich schon jetzt eins.

Habe übrigens einen stabilen Seitenständer für das Kidsbike selbst gebaut. Das Originalteil aus 0815-Stahl nachgebaut. Fotos dazu kommen, wenn das Rad ausm Kindergarten wieder da ist.

Gruß,
rollo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (6. Mai 2011)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Wir haben wohl leider zu lange gewartet...



Ich nicht :





Beinn 20 large (wird in Kürze als Geburtstagsgeschenk übergeben und sollte eine Weile passen, wie man an eingestellter Sattelhöhe und -position erkennen kann.)

geändert:

alte XT gekürzt auf 123mm mit 34Zahn einfachem Stronglight Kettenblatt
RaceFace taperlock Innenlager 107mm
Maxxis DTH 1.75 falt (in Berlin braucht man die Stollen der MowJoe nicht)
PitLocks (braucht man zwar nicht wirklich bei den Laufrädern, aber noch weniger an einem verranzten, alten Rad, das die ganze Zeit im Keller steht)
Xpedo XCF03AC (Dank an @Zaskar für den Tipp) + Reflektoren von den Originalpedalen

Jetzt hoffe ich, dass die Kette drauf bleiben wird und ich nicht noch mit irgendwelchen Kettenführungen, Ringen und/oder anderen Innenlagerlängen rumfrickeln muss. 
Aber zumindest meine eigenen Versuche, die Kette durch möglichst sinnloses und unvorsichtiges Schalten in falschen Momenten runterfallenzulassen sind zum Glück gescheitert. Aber wer weiß, was meine Tochter diesbezüglich so drauf hat...

p.s @Pantau: Die Hebel, die ich von Dir geschenkt bekommen habe scheinen für Cantilever ausgelegt zu sein. Am Beinn bzw. dessen V-Brakes funktionieren sie nicht.
Wir können also gerne gelegentlich eine "Rückführung" in einer Mittagspause organisieren


----------



## Y_G (6. Mai 2011)

netter Aufbau, die Pedalen liegen auch schon bei mir nur das Rad fehlt noch dazu


----------



## Pan Tau (6. Mai 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Ich nicht :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also das Bike sieht spitze aus und ist bestimmt ein super Geschenk zum Geburtstag 

Sorry, dass die Hebel nicht gepasst haben 
Als Alternative zu einer Rückführung kannst Du Sie allerdings gerne auch an ein anderes Mitglied im Forum weitergeben - es soll hier ja den ein oder anderen, bastelsüchtigen Erziehungsberechtigten geben...


----------



## zaskar76 (6. Mai 2011)

Auch sehr schick.
Kennst die Frage ja schon vom 16" , wie passt die Kettenlinie bei 107mm?


----------



## chris5000 (7. Mai 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Auch sehr schick.
> Kennst die Frage ja schon vom 16" , wie passt die Kettenlinie bei 107mm?



Das Rad steht jetzt bis zum Geburtstag wieder gut versteckt im Keller. Deshalb kann ich Dir die Frage und die anderen, die Du via PM gestellt hast erst in einer Woche beantworten (Waage hab ich allerdings grade keine und werde auch höchstens mal die ganze Fuhre wiegen)

Was ich so sagen kann, ist dass bei den 107mm nur die äußere Position an der Kurbel fürs Kettenblatt in Frage kam, was insofern schade ist, dass ich da eigentlich noch gern die Option für einen Schutzring gehabt hätte.
Die mittlere Position hab ich probiert, aber da ist die Kette beim Schalten über mehrere Gänge zu leicht runtergefallen.

Das Originalinnenlager hat 123mm. Mit der XT-Kurbel wären wahrscheinlich 115mm oder so geeignet, wenn man mit dem Kettenblatt auf die mittlere Position der Kurbel will.

Übrigens ist die Originalkurbel am large (das small hat ja noch Stahl) gefühlt überhaupt nicht schwer. Aber hässlich sieht so ein aufgepresstes Kettenblatt aus und überhaupt: Was macht man mit so einem aufgepressten Kettenblatt, wenns dem Kind beim RAAM mitten in den Rockies plötzlich kaputtgeht? Da kriegt man dann doch nirgends schnell genug Ersatz her. 

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Mai 2011)

Alles klar, Danke soweit.


chris5000 schrieb:


> Die mittlere Position hab ich probiert, aber da ist die Kette beim Schalten über mehrere Gänge zu leicht runtergefallen.



Ich glaube da ist eh umbedingt Kettenführung oder Monoschienen auf beiden Seiten fällig. Aber kannst ja noch mal nen Feedback geben ob die Kette doch drauf bleibt.


----------



## BikerDad (8. Mai 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Was ich so sagen kann, ist dass bei den 107mm nur die äußere Position an der Kurbel fürs Kettenblatt in Frage kam, was insofern schade ist, dass ich da eigentlich noch gern die Option für einen Schutzring gehabt hätte.



Mach doch einfach Unterlegscheiben auf das Kettenblatt und nimm die langen Kettenblattschrauben die für die kleinen Kettenblätter nötig sind. Darauf kannst Du dann den Schutzring montieren.
So habe ich das beim 20 Zoll auch gemacht. 
Du kannst die dicken V-Brake-Bremsschuh Abstandshalter von 6 auf 8 mm aufbohren. 

Sehr schönes Radl, die Kurbel passt perfekt.

Grüße


----------



## San242 (9. Mai 2011)

Hi Islabikes Fangemeinde,

meine Tochter fährt aktuell noch das CNOC 16" - gekauft durch diverse Empfehlungen hier im Board vor einem Jahr. (Lobgesang auf das Rad erspare ich dem geneigten Mitleser)
Jetzt soll das 20" Beinn Small her und da hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen
insbesondere an die Tuningexperten Zaskar 76 und Chris500.

Ich würde das Gewicht (ohne Schutzbleche) gerne auf 8kg reduzieren.
Habt ihr ein paar Vorschläge vll. gelistet nach
Teil   -   Gewichtersparnis -   ca. Preis ?

Ich bin kein großer Schrauber und dachte an die hier empfohlenen Pedalen, Reifen (überwiegend Radwege) .....!

Danke im voraus!


----------



## rofl0r (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo san242,

ich konnte das Beinn 20 small (was mit 8.8KG angegeben ist) schonmal recht flott ein wenig erleichtern:
Habe die originalpedale (gewogene 443g) gegen das Rose B109 ausgetauscht. Das Rose Pedal kostet 13,50EUR und wiegt gewogene 332g:





Bei den Reifen habe ich fuer Touren auf Feld und Waldwegen zu den MowJoes gegriffen, das brachte rund 110g pro Reifen (Pix im Album). Stueckpreis 25,-EUR. Waren also zusammen (bis jetzt) 330g fuer 63,50EUR. Denke an der Kurbel kann man wirklich einiges sparen, wenn man was rumliegen hat und jemanden zum Kuerzen kennt...sonst gehts im Verhaeltnis ins Geld. Sattelstange+Sattel habe ich noch nicht gewogen.


----------



## zaskar76 (9. Mai 2011)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Bei den Reifen habe ich fuer Touren auf Feld und Waldwegen zu den MowJoes gegriffen, das brachte rund 110g pro Reifen (Pix im Album). Stueckpreis 25,-EUR.



Kann den Händler empfehlen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/2x-Schwalbe-Mow-Joe-47-406-20x1-85-20-NEU-/380335782873?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item588dc77bd9

Wenn beim 20" auch ne 25,4 er verbaut ist, dann bring diese Stütze wohl günstige 70-80Gramm(ungekröpft noch leichter, aber umbedingt gucken wie Kind auf dem Rad sitzt(ich kann nur spekulieren, dass beim Beinn eine längere als die um 270Gramm schwere vom 16" drin ist.).
http://www.fahrradteilediscount.de/...zen/shogun-sattelstuetze-lite-stick/a-880201/

Diese Spannachsen gibts bei etlichen Händlern für 6-7Euro und bringen zusätzlich Sicherheit wenn keiner an den Schnellspannern rumfummeln kann.

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...117_769_10769_&c=18#schnellspanner-lite-axles

Ansonsten muss man sich halt durch wiegen und den Rest wirds ja von etlichen Herstellern geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (9. Mai 2011)

Ach so, wenn jetzt einer die nächsten Tage bestellt, währe es nett wenn er mir bescheid gibt wegen was mitschicken. Müsste sonst für ein Einzelteil 20Pfund versand zahlen.


----------



## San242 (10. Mai 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
zaskar76 
Ich werde wahrscheinlich erst Anfang nächste Woche bestellen, Kleinteil?

Grüße


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Mai 2011)

Hab dir ne PN geschickt.


----------



## wakiya (10. Mai 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Kann den Händler empfehlen.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/2x-Schwalbe-Mow-Joe-47-406-20x1-85-20-NEU-/380335782873?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item588dc77bd9
> 
> ...


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Mai 2011)

Erwachsenensättel find ich nicht so prall auf nem 20", viel zu lang und anatomisch dürften die Isla um Welten besser sein. Die 2.0 Mow Joes wiegen auch wieder 100Gramm mehr pro Satz.


----------



## wakiya (11. Mai 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Erwachsenensättel find ich nicht so prall auf nem 20", viel zu lang und anatomisch dürften die Isla um Welten besser sein. Die 2.0 Mow Joes wiegen auch wieder 100Gramm mehr pro Satz.



Habe selbst auf Funtrailer (Trailerbikes) -da saßen unsere Kids ab 3 Jahren drauf- schlanke gepolsterte Damenrennsättel verbaut. Da saßen die Kids lieber drauf als auf den Standartsätteln.

MowJoes 2.00 - richtig, etwas schwerer als die 1,85er, aber mehr Fahrkomfort weil breiter.

Die von Islabikes verbauten Reifen hielten bei uns übrigends genau 87 km, dann gab es nur noch Platten (4 an der Zahl innerhalb von 3 Wochen) weil die Drähte innen durchstachen, ein Wechsel zu Schwalbe hats dann behoben


----------



## chris5000 (11. Mai 2011)

wakiya schrieb:


> Die von Islabikes verbauten Reifen hielten bei uns übrigends genau 87 km, dann gab es nur noch Platten (4 an der Zahl innerhalb von 3 Wochen) weil die Drähte innen durchstachen, ein Wechsel zu Schwalbe hats dann behoben



...und wann kommt jetzt nach diesem scheinheilligen Konkurrenzbashing der Hinweis auf Deine Kinderbikes, die natürlich viel toller und besser sind? (...und teurer und mit wohl vergleichsweise unergonomisch hochgezogenem Tretlager)

"wakiya"..."wakiya".... ? Moment mal...

http://www.wakiya-tours.de/impressum/



			
				impressum-wakiya-tours.de schrieb:
			
		

> Firma: 	Wakiya Tours
> Touristik und Dienstleistung Stefan Vogel
> Anschrift:
> 
> ...



http://www.kaniabikes.de/impressum/



			
				Impressum-kaniabikes.de schrieb:
			
		

> Firma: 	Touristik und Dienstleistung Stefan Vogel
> Anschrift: 	Cortnitz Nr.12
> 02627 Weißenberg



Was ist eigentlich aus dem Malwettbewerb geworden, dessen Einsendeschluss sich alle paar Monate um ein paar Monate verschoben hat? Wer hat das Rad gewonnen?



			
				wakiya schrieb:
			
		

> Habe selbst auf Funtrailer (Trailerbikes)



Ach wirklich? So ein Zufall aber auch:

http://www.funtrailershop.de/de/impressum/



			
				Impressum-funtrailershop.de schrieb:
			
		

> Firma: 	Touristik und Dienstleistung Stefan Vogel
> Anschrift: 	Cortnitz Nr.12, 02627 Weißenberg



...

Ich frage mich wirklich, wie man es so derart drauf anlegen kann sein eigenes Firmenimage so monumental zu ramponieren. Einfach nichts gelernt aus der Vergangenheit. Oder einfach frei nach dem Motto "Besser schlechte Publicity als gar keine Publicity"?

...

Vielleicht sollten diese Beiträge hier ausnahmsweise dann doch mal stehen bleiben. War ja bisher eher ein Segen für Kania, dass die ganzen alten Schleichwerbungs- und Konkurrenzbashingbeiträge hier und im Tour-Forum gelöscht wurden und so kein Zeugnis davon geblieben ist außer vereinzelt noch im Google-Cache.

Ich melde den Beitrag trotzdem mal. Möge die Forums-Moderation entscheiden.

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## zaskar76 (11. Mai 2011)

Isla verbaut ja am Reis 20" Miche Young in 125mm. Hab ich grad erst gesehen. Wenn sie die auch zum Beinn als Ersatzteil mit liefern können, könnte es ne günstige Option für ne schöne Kurbel sein. Allerdings ist so nen 116er Lochkreis auch wieder komisch...


----------



## chris5000 (11. Mai 2011)

doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (11. Mai 2011)

wakiya schrieb:


> aktuelle sind ie MowJoes 20 x 2,0 in der Bucht nochmal billiger:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250818059204





			
				wakiya schrieb:
			
		

> Habe selbst auf Funtrailer (Trailerbikes)


Dazu einfach mal Anbietername, Artikelstandort und rechtlich Informationen des Anbieters im Ebayangebot mit den zitierten Impressumsseiten 2 Beiträge weiter oben vergleichen....

Oh mann. Und auch scheinheillig noch auf das eigene, kommerzielle Ebay-Angebot verlinken, ohne darauf hinzuweisen, dass es Eigenwerbung ist.

2 Beiträge = 2xSchleichwerbung + 1xKonkurrenzbashing

dreister gehts nimmer. Was ein Geschäftsgebaren.


----------



## Fatal Error (12. Mai 2011)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Wir haben wohl leider zu lange gewartet...
> 
> Beinn 20 Small in purple hat aktuell 4 Wochen Lieferzeit.....
> 
> ...



4.5. bis heute sind zwar keine 4 Wochen, aber es ist trotzdem da!

Noch 10 Tage bis zum Geburtstag 

Macht auf den ersten Blick einen super Eindruck...alles weitere nach Montage + Test.


----------



## vincent777 (13. Mai 2011)

Y_G schrieb:


> @vincent: warum soll ich für meinen Sohn nicht den selben Aufwand betreiben wie für mich oder meine Frau? Wenn ich mit dem Tausch der Kurbeln und ein paar kleineren Änderungen 500g sparen kann, dann macht das für meinen Kleinen richtig was aus. Überleg Dir mal das Verhältnis von Fahrergewicht zu Bike-Gewicht. Und ja Spaß macht mir das auch noch. Wenn es dann meinem Sohn auch gefällt bin ich erst recht zufrieden...



weil Dein Sohn es sicher nicht zu schätzen weiss,
weil er das Rad auch nicht halb so lange fährt wie Du oder Deine Frau,
weil es eine Menge Zeit kostet,
weil die Gewichtserspranis, die man bei den eh schon leichten Rädern zusätzlich erzielt kaum der Rede Wert ist,
weil der Wiederverkausfwert eher sinkt als steigt....


Aber zugegeben: Wenns Spaß macht bin ich dafür.


----------



## rollo13 (13. Mai 2011)

vincent777 schrieb:


> weil Dein Sohn es sicher nicht zu schätzen weiss,
> weil er das Rad auch nicht halb so lange fährt wie Du oder Deine Frau,
> weil es eine Menge Zeit kostet,
> weil die Gewichtserspranis, die man bei den eh schon leichten Rädern zusätzlich erzielt kaum der Rede Wert ist,
> ...



weil Kinder nicht schätzen müssen, sondern wissen, wenn man ihnen etwas Gutes tut

weil ein Kinderrad gut "passen" muss in der kurzen Zeit, die es "passt"

weil eine Menge sinnvoller Zeit investiert wird

weil die Gewichtsersparnis, die man erzielt, relativ zum Körpergewich, enorm ist

weil gute Kinderräder nicht einfach verkauft, sondern im Freundeskreis verschenkt werden.

Hoffe, Ihnen geholfen zu haben.


----------



## zaskar76 (13. Mai 2011)

Schwachsinn, Rad kann man normal wieder verkaufen mit neuwertigen Anbauteilen. Und ne gekürzte Kurbel wird GANZ sicher ganz schnell zu nem gutem Preis weg gehen. Gleiches gilt für gute Laufradsätze etc.


----------



## rollo13 (13. Mai 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Schwachsinn, Rad kann man normal wieder verkaufen mit neuwertigen Anbauteilen. Und ne gekürzte Kurbel wird GANZ sicher ganz schnell zu nem gutem Preis weg gehen. Gleiches gilt für gute Laufradsätze etc.



Meinst Du mich? Habe doch nur gesagt, dass gute Kinderräder in der Regel nicht verkauft, sondern im Freundeskreis weiter gegeben werden. 
Ich für meinen Teil freue mich für die Kinder meiner Freunde, wenn die sich auch daran erfreuen, was mein Sohn hat (gehabt hat).

Zum Wiederverkaufswert habe ich nichts gesagt, würde Dir aber gerne zustimmen. Wenn ich endlich mal ein CNOC 16 oder ein BEINN small finden würde, wäre ich auch bereit mehr dafür auszugeben, wenn da hochwertigere Teile dran verbaut sind.

Obwohl es mir selber nicht um ein paar Gramm geht, sondern eher in halb-kilo-Schritten denke, - auch weil  mir die Zeit und das Können fehlt - so macht doch die Menge an Kilogrammen (?) dann doch noch das Pfund.

Hut ab vor den Schraubärn hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (13. Mai 2011)

Neee, die Aussage, dass der Wiederverkaufswert eher sinkt als steigt.


----------



## alexb2012 (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

Ich habe mich aufgrund der Diskussionen und Erfahrungsberichte in diesem Forum dazu entschlossen, meiner Tochter ein Beinn small zu kaufen.

Die Bestellung aus England ging sehr schnell - nach nur 3 Tagen war das Rad bei mir (in Österreich).

Als Gesamtpaket wuerde ich sagen sind das Beinn small und wahrscheinlich auch die anderen Räder von Islabikes ein sehr gut gelungener Kompromiss in Sachen Preis/Gewicht. 
Andererseits wiegt mein leichtestes Rad knapp über 7kg - Da liegt das Beinn 20 small mit seinen 8.5 klar drüber - irgendwie frustrierend, dass ein 20" Rad mehr wiegt als ein noch recht "normales" Rennrad (Simplon Pavo Dura Ace).

Dass in Sachen Gewicht das untere Limit aber noch lange nicht erreicht ist war bald klar. Tuningpotential gibt es gewichtsmaessig bei sehr vielen Teilen. Ausserdem ist mir zum Beispiel aufgefallen, dass einige Teile Qualitativ nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sind. Z.B. die Naben laufen nicht sehr Rund und waren ausserdem viel zu hart eingestellt ... ein guter Laufradsatz gehört für mich aber zu den wichtigsten Komponenten  ... das Innenlager ist auch recht schwer, Kurbel und Kette ebenso ... die 9-fach X0 Komponenten liegen auch noch im Fundus -> da koennte man doch ...

Irgendwann kam der Entschluss: das Rad muss <= Papa's Renner wiegen. Es kann ja nicht sein, dass man seinem Kind ein schwereres Rad zumutet als sein eigenes, oder? 

Modifikationen waren wie folgt:
 * Laufräder: Radplan Delta Bambi (http://www.radplan-delta.de/aero/bambi_406.html). Laufen dank Novatec Naben butterweich und sind auch optisch recht ansprechend.
 * Innenlager -> Token Cr-Mo (107.5 mm)
 * Kurbel -> Sinz Expert 115mm (Bezugsquelle:http://www.mk-bikeshop.de/parts/images/Kurbeln/sinz/Expert_Square_Taper_Crank.jpg)
 * Schläuche -> Schwalbe SV 6A
 * Kette -> KMC X-9 SL
 * Ritzel -> Sram-PG-990
 * Schalthebel -> SRAM X0 Drehgriffe
 * Schaltwerk -> SRAM X0 mit Carbonkäfig
 * Kettenblatt -> FSA 34T
 * Kettenblattschrauben -> Aerozine Alu
 * Pedale -> Expedo Traverse Cr-Mo mit DIY-Überzug aus MTB-Schlauchresten (der Optik nicht zuträglich, aber für Kinder notwendig, weil das Expedo recht scharfkantig ist) ...

Was noch kommt:
 * Sattel(-stuetze) (Experimente mit BMX-Stützenkombo von Sinz waren nicht erfolgreich - Der Islabikes-Sattel scheint recht komfortabel zu sein. Aber wenigstens die Stützte koennte < 200g wiegen.)
 * Lenker (Sinz Racing)
 * Bremsen - muss mal mit Cross-Bremsen experimentieren ...
 * ... hat jemand noch Ideen?

-> < 7kg sollte moeglich sein.

Wie das Rad momentan aussieht, seht ihr im Anhang.

Ich halte Euch am Laufenden ...

Alex


----------



## zaskar76 (14. Mai 2011)

Sehr schönes Rad aber ein paar Fragen und Anregungen hab ich.
Sind die XO Griffe nicht zu schwergängig und dick?
Reifen kannst du mit Schwalbe Mow Joe oder Maxxis DTH noch viel Gewicht an der wichtigsten Stelle sparen. 
Ist die Stütze auch 25,4mm? Dann ist der Shogun Lite stick in gekröpft oder ungekröpft recht leicht und günstig(hatte ich ne Seite vorher mit Link gepostet). 
Würde keinesfalls die Schnellspanner drin lassen falls noch drin, die haben im Kinderrad imho absolut nichts zu suchen.

Kannste bei den Bremsen mal die Armlänge messen(Mitte Sockelschraube, mitte Zugklemmung)?

Mein 4Jähriger kommt bestens mit den Xpedo zurecht, denke da gibts wirklich nur ganz am anfang Probleme?

Ansonsten super Ding.

EDIT: und was wiegt die Sinz?


----------



## Diman (14. Mai 2011)

Sattelstütze - USE Alien in 25,0 + Shims

Shims


----------



## Y_G (15. Mai 2011)

@vinc: ich glaube die Anderen haben schon alles gesagt


----------



## Y_G (19. Mai 2011)

muss doch noch mal was fragen, meint ihr ich bekomme eine 120 mm Hinterradnabe in das Cnoc 16? Hab grade die hier gefunden, würde mir gefallen :-D Hab aber Bedenken das ich die nicht rein bekomme. Einbaumass ist doch 110 mm ...

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=25_751_752&products_id=10987&osCsid=a2b6b21747a713e50081464ff3f13811


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Mai 2011)

Müsste man mal ein Bild von beiden Seiten sehen, wie viele Muttern man da zum "abspacern" entfernen kann um das Einbaumaß zu reduzieren. Ne 120mm breite Nabe würd ich nicht so reinwürgen. Bei den meisten alten MTB/Rennradnaben für Schraubkränze klappt das problemlos, ich hab ne alte Suntour Superbe Pro genommen, Shimano sollten die meisten auch gehen - nur Campa hat glaube ich andere Gewinde für die (Freilauf)Ritzel. Die Parma könnte auch gehen:

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=5093&osCsid=a2b6b21747a713e50081464ff3f13811

Und als Beispiel noch ne Dura Ace die geht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Dura-Ace...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2563d0b1bf


----------



## Y_G (19. Mai 2011)

DuraAce hätte schon Stil, vorallem weil ich die auch fahre  Aber die haben ja auch beide noch größere Einbaumasse. Ist das bei 130 mm nicht noch aufwändiger die anzupassen als bei den 120 mm? 

Das Gewicht wäre natürlich schon gut, also im Verhältnis zu den BMX Panzern ...


----------



## zaskar76 (20. Mai 2011)

Du musst eigentlich nur die Nabe an den Seiten aufschrauben, die überflüssigen Muttern/Abstandshülsen raus nehmen(bei der Dura Ace sind das die silbernen Hülsen rechts neben dem Gewinde fürs Ritzel) und die dann die Achse auf passende Länge absägen. Konusnaben von Shimano müssen halt so gekontert/eingestellt werden wie vorher, das Problem kriegt man bei instriegelagerten nicht.

Die Rennradnaben haben ja nur neben Ritzelgewinde nach aussen mehr Platz weil da Kassetten mit bis zu 7 Ritzel aufgeschraubt wurden, hinterher muss ja nur noch nen einzelnes drauf, genauso wie bei Bahnradnaben schon ab Werk. Arbeit ist zum kürzen also recht isdentisch.

Kriegt man aber alles mit billiger Säge, Schraubenschlüssel und vielleicht noch ner Feile hin.

EDIT: Bei der Dura Ace ist der Spacer(6) nur 10,5mm breit. Dann kannste 7 noch weg lassen um auf 112,5mm Einbaubreite zu kommen, wenns dann noch klemmen sollte vielleich noch jeweils nen mm an den äusseren Muttern runter feilen. Oder 6 und 5 weg lassen und noch ne 2mm Unterlegscheibe zwischen 7 und 8 verbauen. oder, oder, oder, auf jeden Fall sieht mans hier gut:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stronglight/3732740907/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Y_G (20. Mai 2011)

cool, danke für den Link. Was denkst Du, lieber ne alte DuraAce mit "normalen" Lagern nehmen, oder ne neue mit Industrielagern. Die Industrielager sind ja detlich Wartungsärmer uund laufen gut. Weiß nicht wie gut die alten DuraAce sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (24. Mai 2011)

@chris: Kurbeln sind jetzt gefräst und warten aufs eloxieren  Sollte bis Ende der Woche fertig sein. Innenlager, Kette und Pedalen sind auch schon soweit da/getauscht...


----------



## chris5000 (24. Mai 2011)

Y_G schrieb:


> @chris: Kurbeln sind jetzt gefräst und warten aufs eloxieren  Sollte bis Ende der Woche fertig sein. Innenlager, Kette und Pedalen sind auch schon soweit da/getauscht...



Cool. Freut mich echt, das das sowieso hübsche Rad in so guten Händen ist und nochmal hübscher wird. So lässt sich der Verkauf gut verschmerzen. 
Bin schon gespannt auf ein Foto.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Y_G (24. Mai 2011)

Danke  Ja wenn es fertig ist, wobei sagen wir lieber wenn das erste Etapenziel erreicht ist, gibt es Fotos


----------



## BurnInHell (25. Mai 2011)

Ich bekomme keine Antwort von [email protected] wenn ich denen eine Email von meiner gmail.com adresse schicke. Hat noch jemand außer mir Kommunikationsprobleme mit Islabikes. 
Das Dilemma ist, dass man die Bikes nur dort kaufen kann, aber wenn die Kommunikation so schlecht ist, kann man da wohl kaum seine Kreditkartendaten abgeben. Vielleicht würde es auch nichts nutzen, wenn die meine Email eh nicht lesen.


----------



## Cyborg (25. Mai 2011)

Die Kommunikation mit Isla war doch immer sehr gut.


----------



## superelmi (25. Mai 2011)

Ich würd´s einfach nochmal versuchen. Mir haben sie jedenfalls immer innerhalb  von 1-2 Tagen geantwortet.
Du könntest natüröich auch anrufen. Die Kreditkarteninfo wollen sie dann später eh per Telefon genannt bekommen.


----------



## chris5000 (25. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube, länger als drei Tage hat hier noch niemand auf eine Emailantwort von islabikes gewartet. Wie lange wartest Du denn schon?

Aber in der Tat hatte ich auch schon das Gefühl., dass Islabikes sich wesentlich lieber anrufen lassen, als Mails zu beantworten. Und telefonisch ist ist die Erreichbarkeit auf jeden Fall perfekt.

Die inzwischen vier mal, die ich dort bestellt habe, habe ich immer eine Email mit der Bestellung geschrieben. In der Mail angekündigt, dass ich mich zur Durchführung der Zahlung telefonisch melden werde und dass dann auch ne halbe Stunde nach Abschicken der Mail gemacht.

Alle vier Räder waren innerhalb 4-5 Werktagen nach Bestellung bei mir.



> kann man da wohl kaum seine Kreditkartendaten abgeben


 Das ist definitiv eine unberechtigte Sorge. In dieser Beziehung - aber eigentlich auch in Sachen Kommunikation und Erreichbarkeit allgemein - hat hier in diesem Monsterthread noch niemand irgendeine schlechte Erfahrung mit islabikes beschrieben.

Einfach mal da anrufen.  Vielleicht ist deine Mail einfach im Spamfilter gelandet oder so.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Racerkids (25. Mai 2011)

Hi Ich habe für 3 wochen ein Beinn 20 large bestellt für mein Sohn. Ich habe auch erst email mit Bestellung geschickt und dann 2 tage lang nichts gehört, ich hab dann angerufen und die haben gesagt das die so viel zu tun haben das die hinterher sind mit emails. Das Bestellung haben die dann direkt am telefon aufgenommen und gesagt es kann 4 wochen dauern mit die lieferung, wir habens aber 10 tage später bekommen. Und mein Sohn ist uberglücklich. Ich wurde da anrufen und nachfragen vieleicht haben Sie dein email nicht gelesen .  Grüße Elaine

Entschuldigen sie meine schlechte Deutsch ich bin Englanderin.


----------



## San242 (25. Mai 2011)

Ich habe gerade das 20"BEINN bestellt- Lieferzeit 1Woche! 
Ich würde einfach anrufen, die sind gut erreichbar und immer sehr nett am Telefon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (26. Mai 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv eine unberechtigte Sorge. In dieser Beziehung - aber eigentlich auch in Sachen Kommunikation und Erreichbarkeit allgemein - hat hier in diesem Monsterthread noch niemand irgendeine schlechte Erfahrung mit islabikes beschrieben.


So ist es. Allerdings fand ich das Bestellverfahren ein wenig zu altmodisch. Ein Online-Shop mit integriertem Bezahlsystem ist doch nicht so schwer zu implementieren. Eine EU-Überweisung für alle, die keine Kreditkarte haben bzw. die nicht verwenden wollen, könnte man auch anbieten.


----------



## chris5000 (26. Mai 2011)

Diman schrieb:


> Ein Online-Shop mit integriertem Bezahlsystem ist doch nicht so schwer zu implementieren.



Mir haben sie beim Anruf jedesmal die Frage gestellt, ob ich mir mit der Größe des bestellten Rads auch sicher sei und nochmal auf den SizeChart hingewiesen. Ich glaube, die wollen jeden einmal am Telefon haben, um sicherzustellen, dass nicht nach dem Motto "ach, wird mit der Größe schon gehen, dann reicht das Rad vielleicht ein Jahr länger" bestellen und dann enttäuscht sind, weil es eben doch nicht geht. Das kurze Gespräch mit dem Kunden schließt da sozusagen Fehlkäufe und damit in der Folge unzufriedenen Kunden ganz gut aus.


----------



## woltemd (26. Mai 2011)

Beiin 26small, Lieferzeit 4Wochen:
Innerhalb von zwei Tagen war bei mir alles geregelt. Antwort per email mit Bestellformular -> email mit order Nummer -> telefonische Bestätigung und Kreditkartendatenübermitlung (sehr netter Kontakt).

Gruß 
Dirk


----------



## zaskar76 (27. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank noch mal an San242 fürs mitschicken.

Ich kann ja durchaus pentrant nerven und habs doch geschafft, dass die nen neuen Ersatzlenker aus Alu besorgen: 220 vs. 470Gramm zeigt die Waage(jeweils inkl Endstöpsel), also nochmal nen halbes Pfund gespart.


----------



## chris5000 (27. Mai 2011)

Oje. Dadurch, dass Du das hier jetzt öfentlich gemacht hast, wird sich Isla wahrscheinlich bald genötigt sehen eine extra-Charge Alulenker für alt-Cnoc-Besitzer zu ordern.


----------



## zaskar76 (27. Mai 2011)

Hätte auch ehrlich nicht mit SO viel Gewichtsersparnis gerechnet, eher so 300Gramm Lenkergewicht wegen der ganzen Schweissnähte, Verstrebung etc. Preis war 14,99, nur Versand hätte halt 20Pfund gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexb2012 (30. Mai 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad aber ein paar Fragen und Anregungen hab ich.
> Sind die XO Griffe nicht zu schwergängig und dick?


Sind nicht dicker als die serienmässigen X3 und auch nicht schwergängiger - sie schalten aber etwas satter.


zaskar76 schrieb:


> Reifen kannst du mit Schwalbe Mow Joe oder Maxxis DTH noch viel Gewicht an der wichtigsten Stelle sparen.


Der Serienreifen ist schon recht leicht - ca 300g - Der Mow Joe ist doch recht breit - ich weiss nicht ob das auf einen Kinderrad Sinn macht.
in 1.25 gibt's ihn leider nur in 451 etro und nicht in 406 ...
Noch leichter wären nur Slicks (Schwalbe Kojak, Stelvio udgl.) -> ist für mich aber auch keine Alternative.


zaskar76 schrieb:


> Ist die Stütze auch 25,4mm? Dann ist der Shogun Lite stick in gekröpft oder ungekröpft recht leicht und günstig(hatte ich ne Seite vorher mit Link gepostet).


Habe mittlerweile eine USE1 eingebaut -> spart 110g.


zaskar76 schrieb:


> Würde keinesfalls die Schnellspanner drin lassen falls noch drin, die haben im Kinderrad imho absolut nichts zu suchen.


Dzt. mache ich mir da noch keine Sorgen - Meine Tochter ist erst 4 und das Rad kommt nur unter Aufsicht zum Einsatz ... wird sich aber wohl mal ändern. Dann wären leichte Alternativen gefragt ...


zaskar76 schrieb:


> Kannste bei den Bremsen mal die Armlänge messen(Mitte Sockelschraube, mitte Zugklemmung)?


95mm. Es gibt aber welche mit 80mm - Dahon verbaut so was an Klapprädern. Hatte mal welche - aber leider nicht mehr weil ich sie gleich mal gegen Magura HS33 getauscht habe. Dahon verwendet nämlich durchgehende!!! Bowden - ca. 140cm lang. Die Bremswirkung könnt ihr Euch vorstellen. Es lag aber nicht an den Bremsen sondern wirklich nur an der Bowdenlänge.


zaskar76 schrieb:


> Mein 4Jähriger kommt bestens mit den Xpedo zurecht, denke da gibts wirklich nur ganz am anfang Probleme?


Besser ein Hämatom als eine offene Wunde ...


zaskar76 schrieb:


> Ansonsten super Ding.
> 
> EDIT: und was wiegt die Sinz?



ziemlich genau 400+30(Kettenblatt)+10(Schrauben), wobei der linke Arm nicht leichter ist als der serienmässige.
In Kombination und mit dem Token-Innenlager ist das gesamte System aber deutlich leichter -  leider habe ich nicht gewogen wieviel ...


----------



## alexb2012 (30. Mai 2011)

Diman schrieb:


> Sattelstütze - USE Alien in 25,0 + Shims
> 
> Shims


Habe ich mittlerweile eingebaut - Danke für den Tipp.
Spart 110g - doch Vorsicht. Die Isla-Rahmen scheinen bzgl. Sattelrohrdurchmesser nicht sehr masshaltig zu sein. Habe 25.3 gemessen.
Die originale Sattelstütze ist mit 25.4 beschriftet, hat aber 25.2, sodass Alien-Stütze + Shim (beide exakt gefertigt) nicht gepasst haben.
Ich habe mir mit transparenter Kunstoffverpackung der Stärke 0.1mm beholfen ...


----------



## Flupsen (31. Mai 2011)

Das Cnoc 14 meiner kleinen bekommt heute neuen Lack


----------



## Y_G (31. Mai 2011)

stell dann mal Fotos ein, was macht ihr für einen Lack - Pulver?


----------



## Flupsen (31. Mai 2011)

nein wird lackiert. Bekannter von uns hat ne Lackierei und meine Tochter hat ihn ganz lieb gefragt 

Es wird Rosa  Oton meiner meiner Tochter "Glitzerpink"

Fotos kommen Miitwochabend, da wird das Bike wieder zusammengebaut und Donnnerstag kommt meine kleine aus dem Urlaub wieder. Super überraschung.


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. Juni 2011)

Jetzt wollte ich gerade Räder für meine Jungs bestellen. Ein 20er Beiin und ein Rothan- 5 Wochen Lieferzeit! Wo doch bald Geburtstag ist....
Beim 16er hatte es nur 10 Tage gedauert.


----------



## chris5000 (6. Juni 2011)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich gerade Räder für meine Jungs bestellen. Ein 20er Beiin und ein Rothan- 5 Wochen Lieferzeit! Wo doch bald Geburtstag ist....
> Beim 16er hatte es nur 10 Tage gedauert.



Du kannst noch hoffen: In letzter Zeit haben hier zwei Leute von einer 4-Wochen Lieferzeit-Ansage berichtet und die Räder dann doch innerhalb 2 Wochen dagehabt.

...

Ich bin aber trotzdem froh, dass ich das Beinn für meine Tochter schon im Februar bestellt hatte, obwohl es absehbar erst im Mai gepasst hat.


----------



## San242 (6. Juni 2011)

sogar nur 1Woche


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. Juni 2011)

Hooofffendlich!!  
Junior 1 hat in zwei Wochen Geburtstag (und ich hab ihm das Rad quasi schon versprochen...).
Die Antwort auf meine Bestellmail kam jedenfalls sofort. 

In dem Zusammenhang fällt mir ein Kumpel ein: sein 1. Rad für die Tochter, das 16er, hat er gemeinsam mit mir bestellt. Damit war er auch sehr zufrieden, das nächste 20"er hat er dann aber doch hier beim Händler gekauft. Eben einen Tick billiger. Leider kommt seine Tochter mit der Bleiente überhaupt nicht klar. Ratet mal wo er das nächste Rad bestellt. 

Grüße, Kai


----------



## chris5000 (7. Juni 2011)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hooofffendlich!!
> Junior 1 hat in zwei Wochen Geburtstag (und ich hab ihm das Rad quasi schon versprochen...).



Vielleicht solltest Du diesen Sachverhalt gegenüber Isla noch mal in irgendeinem Nebensatz ganz dezent erwähnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (16. Juni 2011)

Meine Tochter soll nach den Sommerferien auf ein 24" Bike umsteigen und ich werde ihr mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit das Beinn 24 von Islabikes bestellen.

Du hast geschrieben, dass Du Eure Islabikes auf Nabendynamo-Beleuchtung umgerüstet hast und ich wollte mich erkundigen, ob Du dafür das original Laufrad umgebaut hast oder ein komplett neues Laufrad gebaut hast. Außerdem würde mich die Zugverlegung interessieren - Kabelbinder?




Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> Mein subjektiver Eindruck:
> 
> Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit unseren beiden Islabikes. Es sind halt keine handgeschweissten Nicolais, sondern aus typischen Taiwan-Komponenten zusammengestellte Räder, aber alle Komponenten sind ordentlich und vor allem auf Kids abgestimmt! Das kleine 20-Zoll-Beinn hat bisher 2 Jahre durchgehalten, harter Kids-City-&-Touren-Alltagseinsatz mit vielen Kilometern - und ohne Schutzbleche auch leichte Touren in den Alpen. Die fehlende Federung wurde noch NIE vermisst, etwas breitere Reifen reichen vollkommen aus. Schaltung reicht auch vollkommen aus. Und natürlich kein Rücktritt - Super, den Unsinn sollten die Kids gar nicht erst kennenlernen.
> 
> ...


----------



## HappyHauer (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und jüngst über das Thema Kinderfahrräder auf das Forum aufmerksame geworden. Dank euch habe ich auch Islabikes entdeckt und bin ziemlich begeistert. (Kein Captain Sharky, keine zusätzlich 5 Kilo!!! Perfekt!)
Gerade habe ich mit Islabikes telefoniert, um mich zum einen wegen der Größe beraten zu lassen um dann gleich zu bestellen.
Aber - OH SCHRECK - laut Auskunft werden vorerst keine Bestellungen aus Deutschland mehr angenommen, da nicht mehr hierher verschickt werden kann!!! Deren Paketdienst hat die Verträge wohl gekündigt, da ihm die Pakete zu groß wurden.
Und am 21. Juli haben meine Zwillinge 4.Geburtstag und haben sich soooooo sehr ein echtes Fahrrad gewünscht.

Hat noch jemand gleiche Infos erhalten? So ein Pech...


----------



## rollo13 (24. Juni 2011)

Guck mal auf ebay.co.uk.  Die wollen zwar ungern nach D versenden. Fragen kostet ja aber nix. Bei ebay Deutschland ging gestern abend ein CNOC 16 für 215 +15 E Versand weg. Unglaublich!


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. Juni 2011)

HappyHauer schrieb:


> Gerade habe ich mit Islabikes telefoniert, um mich zum einen wegen der Größe beraten zu lassen um dann gleich zu bestellen.
> Aber - OH SCHRECK - laut Auskunft werden vorerst keine Bestellungen aus Deutschland mehr angenommen, da nicht mehr hierher verschickt werden kann!!! Deren Paketdienst hat die Verträge wohl gekündigt, da ihm die Pakete zu groß wurden.
> 
> 
> Hat noch jemand gleiche Infos erhalten? So ein Pech...



 
Da hab ich wohl Glück gehabt, gestern kam die Mail der Sendungsverfolgung. Meine Räder sind mit DPD unterwegs, nun schon seit 18.47 Uhr im Depot Raunheim.  (Sorry Happy)


----------



## HappyHauer (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo Waldschleicher,

wann hattest du denn bestellt?
Wie sind denn die regulären Lieferzeiten bislang beim Cnoc gewesen?
Islabikes selbst spricht von 5 Wochen, aber laut Forum hier waren die meisten Räder ja deutlich schneller da.

Liebe Grüße, Bernd


----------



## chris5000 (27. Juni 2011)

HappyHauer schrieb:


> Aber - OH SCHRECK - laut Auskunft werden vorerst keine Bestellungen aus Deutschland mehr angenommen, da nicht mehr hierher verschickt werden kann!!!





HappyHauer schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die regulären Lieferzeiten bislang beim Cnoc gewesen?
> Islabikes selbst spricht von 5 Wochen



Ja, was denn nun?! 5 Wochen? Oder gar nicht?

Ich für meinen Teil, meine da einen winzigen Widerspruch zwischen den Aussagen in den beiden zitierten Postings von Dir zu erkennen...


----------



## HappyHauer (27. Juni 2011)

Islabikes spricht davon, dass bislang (als noch nach Deutschland versendet wurde) eine Lieferzeit von 5 Wochen zu erwarten war.
Kein Widerspruch!
Islabikes versucht natürlich wieder einen neuen Vertragspartner für Lieferungen nach Deutschland zu bekommen und dann gehts wieder weiter.
In einem knappen Monat brauche ich die Räder - mit 5 Wochen Lieferzeit eher schwierig.
Mit 2 Wochen wiederum rein theoretisch noch möglich, wenn sich bald ein neuer Partner fände.


----------



## chris5000 (27. Juni 2011)

Die normale Lieferzeit bei Islabikes beträgt 5 Tage +/- 2 wenn das gewünschte Modell mit den gewünschten Farben/Optionen auf Lager ist.

Im Frühjahr/Sommer wurde dieses Jahr vielen hier eine Lieferzeit von 4-5 Wochen auch für Räder, die auf Lager sind, angekündigt, da man mit der Abarbeitung der Bestellungen nicht mehr hinterherkäme.

Zumindest zwei Besteller, denen hier innerhalb der letzten 2 Monate diese 4-5 Wochen angekündigt wurden, haben Ihr Rad dann aber doch innerhalb ca. 10 Tagen erhalten. 

Bislang hat hier noch niemand von einer tatsächlichen 4-wöchigen Lieferzeit berichtet.


----------



## HappyHauer (27. Juni 2011)

...also doch noch ein kleiner Strohhalm, an  den ich mich klammern kann ;-)
Ich ruf mal bei UPS an und erkläre denen, dass Sie prima Geschäfte mit UK machen könnten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (27. Juni 2011)

HappyHauer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin neu hier und jüngst über das Thema Kinderfahrräder auf das Forum aufmerksame geworden. Dank euch habe ich auch Islabikes entdeckt und bin ziemlich begeistert. (Kein Captain Sharky, keine zusätzlich 5 Kilo!!! Perfekt!)
> Gerade habe ich mit Islabikes telefoniert, um mich zum einen wegen der Größe beraten zu lassen um dann gleich zu bestellen.
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe eben mit Islabikes telefoniert um ein Beinn 24 für meine Tochter zu bestellen.

Man hat mir erklärt, dass man meine Bestellung per Email gerne annimmt, mir aber momentan nicht garantieren kann, dass das Bike geliefert werden kann. Grund dafür sind die bereits mehrfach erwähnten Probleme mit dem Logistik-Partner. Aktuell bemüht man sich um Klärung und sucht nach einem alternativen Logistikpartner. Da der Erfolg jedoch nicht sicher ist, werden internationale Bestellungen aktuell nur mit Vorbehalt angenommen.

Sobald ich ein Update zu meiner Bestellung erhalte werde ich berichten.

Pan Tau


----------



## HappyHauer (27. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Info,

habe jetzt auch per Mail bestellt, damit schon mal geschraubt werden kann...


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. Juni 2011)

HappyHauer schrieb:


> Hallo Waldschleicher,
> 
> wann hattest du denn bestellt?
> Wie sind denn die regulären Lieferzeiten bislang beim Cnoc gewesen?
> ...



Am 06.06. hatte ich eine Mail geschickt, am 07.06. die Antwort, am 08.06. hab ich angerufen, bestätigt und die Kartendaten durchgegeben. "Your order has been sent today." hieß es dann am 23.06. und heute war DPD da. Ich leider nicht und somit starten wir morgen einen neuen Zustellversuch.


----------



## chris5000 (28. Juni 2011)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich gerade Räder für meine Jungs bestellen. Ein 20er Beiin und ein Rothan- 5 Wochen Lieferzeit!





Waldschleicher schrieb:


> am 08.06. hab ich angerufen, bestätigt und die Kartendaten durchgegeben. "Your order has been sent today." hieß es dann am 23.06. und heute war DPD da.



Also unter dem Strich 19 Tage Lieferzeit bei angekündigten 35 Tagen.

Immer noch ganz gut. Vor Allem, weil besser, als andersherum. Aber da scheint echt grade viel los zu sein.


----------



## HappyHauer (28. Juni 2011)

Gerade habe ich Antwort von ISLABIKES bekommen - nichts neues bzw. erfreuliches, aber der Vollständigkeit wegen:

_"Thank you for your interest in our bikes. 

Im afraid we are no longer in partnership with a courier service that can deliver a bike to Germany. We are currently in the process of sourcing a replacement. 

We have made a note of your contact details and will get in touch again if we are successful in finding a delivery solution.

Sorry we cannot be of immediate help."_


----------



## Pan Tau (28. Juni 2011)

HappyHauer schrieb:


> Gerade habe ich Antwort von ISLABIKES bekommen - nichts neues bzw. erfreuliches, aber der Vollständigkeit wegen:
> 
> _"Thank you for your interest in our bikes.
> 
> ...



Habe heute leider exakt die gleiche Email bekommen 

Na ja, wenn wir im Forum genügend Bestellungen zusammen bekommen, können wir für einen Transporter bei Sixt zusammenlegen und die Bikes vor Ort abholen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (28. Juni 2011)

Einfach nur traurig- es kann doch nicht soo schwer für einen kommerziellen Anbieter sein, Pakete nach D zu senden.  
Die sind ja nun auch nicht sonderlich sperrig oder schwer. Da hab ich also richtig Schwein gehabt, das 20er schraub ich morgen zusammen.

@Chris: kannst du noch etwas zu den Kurbeln und Pedalen an deinem Beinn sagen (siehe PN)? So aus der Kiste fühlt es sich doch deutlich schwerer an, als das getunte 16er...


----------



## zaskar76 (28. Juni 2011)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> @Chris: kannst du noch etwas zu den Kurbeln und Pedalen an deinem Beinn sagen (siehe PN)?



Steht alles auf Seite 11.


----------



## chris5000 (29. Juni 2011)

waldschleicher schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Waldschleicher Beitrag anzeigen
> @Chris: kannst du noch etwas zu den Kurbeln und Pedalen an deinem Beinn sagen (siehe PN)?
> 
> 
> ...





			
				PN_waldschleicher schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Chris,
> in deinem Album hab ich das Beinn 20 endeckt, sehr schön!
> Unseres kommt die Tage, daher die Frage: original ist an dem Rad schon eine Alukurbel verbaut- hast du gewichtsmäßig noch viel rausholen können? Hast du nur Kurbel oder auch Innenlager getauscht?



Ja. Das meiste dazu steht auf Seite 11. Zusammengefasst: Ich habe diesmal nichts gewogen. Aber die Originalkurbel ist nicht schwer und auch das Original-Innenlager ist kein Stahlkoloss, wie zumindest in den älteren CNOCs, die ich hatte.

Getauscht habe ich beides aber trotzdem. Die Kurbel, weil ich aufgepresste Kettenblätter einfach doof finde und das Innenlager, weil ich noch ein RaceFace taper-Lock vom CNOC 16 hatte.

Ich glaube, wenn man wirklich Gewicht sparen will beim BEINN large, dann muss man an die Laufräder ran. Vor Allem das Hintere fühlt sich gewichtsmäßig nicht gut an, wenn man es mal separat in der Hand hält.

Pedale und Reifen machen denke ich gewichtsmäßig auch viel Sinn. 

Die Kurbel zu tauschen - zumindest auf nicht-extrem-leichtbau-niveau wie in meinem Fall - bringt wohl kaum Gewichtsvorteile, aber dafür ein schöneres Rad


----------



## Waldschleicher (29. Juni 2011)

Danke, den Beitrag hatte ich übersehen. Das Rad wurde heut dankbar entgegengenommen.  Bringt serienmäßig 9kg auf die Waage. 
Mow Joe in 2" ist bestellt, die Kurbel reizt mich auch noch. Ebenso die 430gr Pedale...
Den Drehgriff finde ich recht schwergängig, da muss etwas passieren. Naja, immer wieder schön so eine kleine Baustelle.


----------



## chris5000 (29. Juni 2011)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ebenso die 430gr Pedale...



Die Xpedo XCF03AC sind wirklich top für Kinderfüße und auf jeden Fall deutlich leichter als 440g



Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Den Drehgriff finde ich recht schwergängig, da muss etwas passieren.



Da würde ich erstmal abwarten: Meine Tochter,die das Rad auch mit absoluter Mindestschrittlänge und noch ein paar cm unter empfohlener Mindestgröße bekommen hat, hatte vom ersten Tag an kein Problem, durch die kompletten 7 Gänge in beiden Richtungen mit einem Griff runter und mit zwei mal Zugreifen hochzurattern.


----------



## Y_G (29. Juni 2011)

die Xoedo sind ein guter Tip, haben wir auch dran. Kommt super klar damit und leicht sind die auch!


----------



## alexb2012 (30. Juni 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Ja. Das meiste dazu steht auf Seite 11. Zusammengefasst: Ich habe diesmal nichts gewogen. Aber die Originalkurbel ist nicht schwer und auch das Original-Innenlager ist kein Stahlkoloss, wie zumindest in den älteren CNOCs, die ich hatte.
> 
> Getauscht habe ich beides aber trotzdem. Die Kurbel, weil ich aufgepresste Kettenblätter einfach doof finde und das Innenlager, weil ich noch ein RaceFace taper-Lock vom CNOC 16 hatte.
> 
> Ich glaube, wenn man wirklich Gewicht sparen will beim BEINN large, dann muss man an die Laufräder ran. Vor Allem das Hintere fühlt sich gewichtsmäßig nicht gut an, wenn man es mal separat in der Hand hält.


Kann ich bestätigen -> der LRS an meinen Beinn 20 small hatte ca. 1400g -> Der "Bambi" von Radplan Delta bringt genau 1050g auf die Waage. Ein Kinetix-Pro ist möglicherweise noch leichter.



chris5000 schrieb:


> Pedale und Reifen machen denke ich gewichtsmäßig auch viel Sinn.
> 
> Die Kurbel zu tauschen - zumindest auf nicht-extrem-leichtbau-niveau wie in meinem Fall - bringt wohl kaum Gewichtsvorteile, aber dafür ein schöneres Rad


----------



## Waldschleicher (30. Juni 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Die Xpedo XCF03AC sind wirklich top für Kinderfüße und auf jeden Fall deutlich leichter als 440g
> 
> 
> 
> Da würde ich erstmal abwarten: Meine Tochter,die das Rad auch mit absoluter Mindestschrittlänge und noch ein paar cm unter empfohlener Mindestgröße bekommen hat, hatte vom ersten Tag an kein Problem, durch die kompletten 7 Gänge in beiden Richtungen mit einem Griff runter und mit zwei mal Zugreifen hochzurattern.



Ja, die Xpedo sind mit 210gr angegeben. Den Drehgriff kann er schon bedienen, der ist aber wirklich schwergängig und wenig präzise.


----------



## Diman (30. Juni 2011)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ja, die Xpedo sind mit 210gr angegeben.


Die Angabe stimmt auch soweit.


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. Juli 2011)

Heute hab ich die Mow Joe aufgezogen und ein paar Gewichte (Beinn 20"):

HR, allerdings komplett mit Kassette und Spanner: 1320gr, VR habsch vergessen.
Schläuche liegen bei 110gr, da wird nix zu holen sein
Reifen Isla: 430/420gr, Mow Joe 2": 390/400gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (12. Juli 2011)

Tja, leider immer noch nichts:

_Hi Daniel,

Thank you for your interest in our bikes. 

Iâm afraid we are no longer in partnership with a courier service that can deliver a bike to Germany. We are currently in the process of sourcing a replacement. 

We have made a note of your contact details and will get in touch again if we are successful in finding a delivery solution.

Sorry we cannot be of immediate help.

Best regards,_


----------



## Pan Tau (13. Juli 2011)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Tja, leider immer noch nichts:
> 
> _Hi Daniel,
> 
> ...



...deckt sich leider mit der Email, die ich kürzlich erhielt 

Da meine Tochter dringend ihr neues Bike braucht und mein Sohn schon in den Startlöchern für die Übernahme ihres 20" Bikes steht, habe ich nun schweren Herzens ein Puky Skyride 24-7 ALU bestellt - vgl. http://www.puky.de/homepage/produkte/fahrraeder/4844.htm 

Zumindest werde ich Euch in Sachen "Puky-Erleichterung/-Optimierung" auf dem Laufenden halten und bis mein Jüngster auf ein größeres Bike umsteigt kann Islabikes ja vielleicht auch wieder nach D-Land liefern...


----------



## rofl0r (13. Juli 2011)

Bei ebay stehen aktuell 2 Islabikes Beinn 24 drinnen...


----------



## rollo13 (13. Juli 2011)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Bei ebay stehen aktuell 2 Islabikes Beinn 24 drinnen...



Ist nur eins. 
Verkäufer hat dieselbe Anzeige zweimal geladen, soeben aber eine gelöscht.

Nur ne Frage: Hat jemand ein CNOC 16 zu verkaufen?


----------



## Giant XTC (13. Juli 2011)

Ich nehme auch eins. Aber nur in Purple!


----------



## prodigy (17. Juli 2011)

Nach einem Jahr und viel Freude an seinem CNOC 14  sucht mein Sohn (4 Jahre, 3 Monate) jetzt etwas größeres.

Leider liefert Islabikes ja momentan nicht nach D, hat jemand vielleicht ein CNOC 16 oder BEINN 20 small abzugeben?

Alternativ wäre auch ein Cube Kid 200 oder Specialized Hot Rock 20 in der Auswahl, vermutlich sind diese aber etwas zu groß für Ihn (ca. 110cm groß)

Freue mich über Angebote/Meinungen.

Uli


----------



## rollo13 (20. Juli 2011)

so allmählich wird das SPAM, was? 

Habe schon 5 Seiten verher geschrieben, dass ich ein CNOC 16 oder Beinn small suche.


----------



## Pan Tau (21. Juli 2011)

rollo13 schrieb:


> Ist nur eins.
> Verkäufer hat dieselbe Anzeige zweimal geladen, soeben aber eine gelöscht.
> 
> Nur ne Frage: Hat jemand ein CNOC 16 zu verkaufen?



Das Beinn 24 hat für immerhin  252 den Besitzer gewechselt - für ein Bike aus 2008 ein doch recht guter Werterhalt.


----------



## rollo13 (27. Juli 2011)

Was haltet Ihr von dem Merida 616-Coaster als Alternative zum CNOC 16 ?(http://www.merida.com.au/de_de/bikes/detail?id=86)

Das Teil soll nur 7,9 kg wiegen. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Abgesehen davon, dass es Rücktritt hat und eine merkwürdige Vorderbremse finde ich es vom Aussehen ganz ok. Kann jemand was zur Qualität und Rahmengeometrie sagen?

Viele Grüße,
rollo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brunner (28. Juli 2011)

Islabikes liefert wieder nach Deutschland:


```
Hi XXX,

We would like to inform you that we have been successful
in finding an International courier service.  

Shipping is £40.00 per bike (Rothan, Cnoc 14, Cnoc 16, Beinn 20,
Beinn 24, Luath 24, Luath 26, Luath 700), or £70.00 per bike
(Beinn 26 and Creig 26).
If you would like to order please send the following information:

Bike:
Colour of bike:
Accessories:
Name:
Address:
Phone number:

We will then create an order for you and send you an order number.
You can then phone us to make payment with your card,
or if you prefer make a bank transfer (this takes a bit longer).
Current delivery time is within 3 weeks from receipt of payment.

Best regards,
XXX.

Islabikes  Ltd
Bromfield
Ludlow
SY8 2JR
01584 856 881
www.islabikes.co.uk
```

Viel Spass beim bestellen....


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. Juli 2011)

Ändert sich etwas an den Versandkosten?


----------



## zaskar76 (28. Juli 2011)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ändert sich etwas an den Versandkosten?



Steht doch da, jetzt 40-70Pfund.


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. Juli 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Steht doch da, jetzt 40-70Pfund.



Uuups. Die drehen aber auch langsam am Zeiger.


----------



## Giant XTC (31. Juli 2011)

rollo13 schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von dem Merida 616-Coaster als Alternative zum CNOC 16 ?(http://www.merida.com.au/de_de/bikes/detail?id=86)
> 
> Das Teil soll nur 7,9 kg wiegen. Kann das jemand bestätigen?
> 
> ...



Die neuen Islabikes Versandkosten schrecken mich jetzt auch ein wenig ab.

Da finde ich das Merida, wen die Daten z.B. zum Gewicht stimmen, eine gute Alternative.

Werde mal den örtlichen Merida Händler ansprechen.


----------



## hesinde2006 (31. Juli 2011)

_



			Steht doch da, jetzt 40-70Pfund.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Sind die verrückt, einfach dreist oder kostet ein Versand nach D eben einfach so viel ?!
_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (31. Juli 2011)

Hab mich eh immer gefragt wie die den Versand so günstig hin kriegen...

Ist halt einfach so teuer von dort aus.



rollo13 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass es Rücktritt hat und eine merkwürdige Vorderbremse



Was soll man dazu sagen? Ausser dass das Kind damit im Ernstfall schneller ins Krankenhaus kommt siehts dufte aus?


----------



## hesinde2006 (31. Juli 2011)

> Hab mich eh immer gefragt wie die den Versand so günstig hin kriegen...
> 
> Ist halt einfach so teuer von dort aus.



Die kommen doch aus England und nicht aus Tasmanien....da könnte ich die Preise ja nachvollziehn.

Für 70Pfund fliegt man besser selber hin.......


----------



## zaskar76 (31. Juli 2011)

Dann schlag Isla doch nen günstigeres Versandunternehmen vor wenn es so einfach ist.


----------



## chris5000 (31. Juli 2011)

Ich hab kürzlich mal interessehalber - bzw.weil ein Freund eigentlich auch ein Isla bestellen wollte aber aus den bekannten Gründen nicht konnte - einen Logistikdienstleister befragt, was wohl die Abholung eines einzelnen Rads aus Islas Dorf und Lieferung nach Braunschweig an Privat kosten würde: EUR 170.- hat man mir angeboten...


----------



## Waldschleicher (31. Juli 2011)

Klar werden die das nicht machen um uns zu Ã¤rgern. Auch ist Islabike wohl kein sehr groÃer Laden. Bei CRC ist der Versand von RÃ¤dern jedoch gratis.
DHL Paket als Privatperson nach England kostet 30â¬....
Wie auch immer- es ist einfach bitter, wenn die einfach konkurrenzlosen RÃ¤der dadurch nochmal teurer werden.


----------



## zaskar76 (31. Juli 2011)

Ich frag mich was CRC oder Versandkosten NACH England damit zu tun haben. VON der Insel ist es nunmal teuer. Hab oft genug 50-80Pfund Versandkosten für einzelne Rahmen aus ebay.uk bezahlt in der Vergangenheit. Dass man dafür 3x aus USA versenden kann ist mir auch klar, auch wenn es xx mal so weit ist. Die Räder kommen aber nunmal nicht von da. 

Bemüht doch einfach mal die Versandkonfiguratoren der englischen Dienstleister, Parcelforce ist z.b. sowas wie die deutesche Post/DHL. Aber mit Tracknummer/Versicherungsnummer nicht vergessen, ist bei den höchstpreisen nämlich meist auch noch ohne oder zu niedrig. 
Da kommt beim bekanntesten Parcelforce, bei einem 20x60x100cm/250Pfund-Versicherung Paket, "mal eben" 93,70Pfund raus für Privatleute...


----------



## rollo13 (1. August 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Hab mich eh immer gefragt wie die den Versand so günstig hin kriegen...
> 
> Ist halt einfach so teuer von dort aus.
> 
> ...



Was soll sowas??? Bekommst Du dafür Provision, oder was? Zieh doch einfach über Kanaibikes her. Dann weiß jeder, woran er bei Dir ist.
> Irgendwann ist einfach mal gut!


----------



## chris5000 (1. August 2011)

@rollo:

Das Merida ist viel zu kurz, die Frontbremse verdient die Bezeichnung "Bremse" nicht und, ja: Es hat halt Rücktritt - geringe Bremskraft, schlecht zu dosieren, hinderlich beim Anfahren (erstmal zur richtigen Kurbelstellung schieben) und gefährlich bei Notbremsungen (wiederum erstmal Kurbeln in richtige Stellung bringen -> 1-2 Sekunden zusätzlich zur Reaktionszeit und Bremsweg können so vergehen)

Und ausnahmsweise sind die Kurbeln hier mal zu kurz (89mm) statt zu lang. Ich nehme an, dass das daran liegt, dass die Kids bei korrekter Kurbellänge bei dem zu kurzem Rahmen mit den Knien gegen den Lenker und/oder beim Lenken mit den Fußspitzen gegen den Vorderreifen stoßen würden.

Im Prinzip sagt die standardmäßige Darstellung mit Stützrädern aber auch schon Alles: "Spielzeug im Fahrradlook"

Genau solche Spielzeuge wie das Merida sind es doch, die viele hier eben zu Islabikes, MTB-Cyletech, Velotraum etc. treiben bzw.die diese Marken überhaupt erst auf die Idee gebracht haben, dass es mal Zeit für richtige Kinderfahrräder wurde, statt dem unergonomischem, lieblos auf den Markt geworfenem Ramschspielzeug der großen Hersteller.


----------



## zaskar76 (1. August 2011)

rollo13 schrieb:


> Was soll sowas??? Bekommst Du dafür Provision, oder was? Zieh doch einfach über Kanaibikes her. Dann weiß jeder, woran er bei Dir ist.
> > Irgendwann ist einfach mal gut!



Ich entschuldige mich hiermit ganz offiziell, einfach so frevelhaft auf starke Sicherheitsdefizite hingewiesen zu haben...


----------



## rollo13 (1. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort.

Ich fand den Rahmen auch zu kurz auf den Bildern. Sieht irgendwie gestaucht aus. Kann ja aber auch täuschen. Die Kurbellänge hatte ich noch nicht beachtet.
Die Bremsthematik hatte ich - denke ich - ausgeklammert. Mir ist schon klar, warum ich das tat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (1. August 2011)

Ich danke auch, mir hatte nur das geringe Gewicht zugesagt.

Also werde ich dann mal bei Islabikes vorstellig


----------



## Y_G (1. August 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> @rollo:
> Genau solche Spielzeuge wie das Merida sind es doch, die viele hier eben zu Islabikes, MTB-Cyletech, Velotraum etc. treiben bzw.die diese Marken überhaupt erst auf die Idee gebracht haben, dass es mal Zeit für richtige Kinderfahrräder wurde, statt dem unergonomischem, lieblos auf den Markt geworfenem Ramschspielzeug der großen Hersteller.



Danke Chris - Du sprichst mir mal wieder aus der Seele  Achja btw. Paul liebt sein Bike. Hat auch schon das erste parkende Auto mitgenommen, weil er die Kurve recht dynamisch angegangen war. Ist aber nichts weiter passiert ...

   Gruß


----------



## 2Radfahrer (1. August 2011)

Ich weise mal auf redline hin. Die bauen seitdem ich atme BMX Räder und haben mit dem conquest 20 und 24 auch Räder für kleine Fahrer.
Vielleicht wurden die Räder hier bereits erwähnt. Vielleicht sind es auch echte Gurken. In Bremen gab es einen BMX Händler der hatte das conquest vor nicht all zu langer Zeit für sehr wenig Geld im Ausverkauf.
70 Pfund sind einfach ein Haufen Geld das kann man sich natürlich schön reden. Ich finde die könnten das auch anders lösen indem sie sich von ihrem Kontrollgedanken lösen und einem Vertrauten auf dem europäischen Festland den Vertrieb übergeben. Damit hätten sie auch im Falle eines Kursverfalls weniger Probleme. Aber das sind dann auch wieder Probleme die nicht die meinen sind,wa. Was das 29er MTB wohl im Versand kostet,ha. 
Und was die Qualität der Rahmenoberfläche bei Isla angeht ist die, gerade für Kinderräder mies, wenn sich da innerhalb der letzten zwei Jahren nichts getan hat.


----------



## zaskar76 (1. August 2011)

Lack ist auch bei den "neuen" Farben sehr schlecht. Redline Kinder-BMX sind sicher sehr gut für den Kinderalltag in der näheren Umgebung, halt als BMX. Ansonsten gibts bei den Rädern mit Schaltung auch ne Menge gute Alternativen ab den größeren 20". Von 14" bis einschl. dem keinen 20" Beinn S sind mir aber leider keine guten bekannt.


----------



## chris5000 (1. August 2011)

2Radfahrer schrieb:


> Ich weise mal auf redline hin. Die bauen seitdem ich atme BMX Räder und haben mit dem conquest 20 und 24 auch Räder für kleine Fahrer.
> Vielleicht wurden die Räder hier bereits erwähnt. Vielleicht sind es auch echte Gurken. In Bremen gab es einen BMX Händler der hatte das conquest vor nicht all zu langer Zeit für sehr wenig Geld im Ausverkauf.



Rabbit BMX. War ein super netter Laden. Hat aber jüngst zu gemacht.

Die Redlines fand ich optisch und gewichtsmäßig auch immer verlockend. Aber selbst beim in der Kategorie "commute" geführten Conquest 20 scheinen mir die Race-BMX-Wurzeln leider unverkennbar: Auch hier sitzt das Tretlager für ergonomisches Fahren im Sitzen m.E. zu hoch. Bei den echten Mini-BMX sowieso.

...

Wovon ich mal gerne Erfahrungen hören würde, sind die 20"&24"-Räder von Superior (trotz des bescheuerten Namens... ).

Kurz hatte die mal ein Händler in D. Jetzt aber glaube ich aber nicht mehr.

Allerdings sehen die kleineren Kids Räder von denen dann doch wieder so sch*** aus, dass man von den 20"&24"-Rädern vielleicht doch auch nicht so viel erwarten darf, wie sie rein optisch hermachen.

...



2Radfahrer schrieb:


> 70 Pfund sind einfach ein Haufen Geld das kann man sich natürlich schön reden.



70 Pfund ist echt viel zusätzliches Geld. In den meisten Fällen dürfte es aber wohl um 40 Pfund gehen - 10 mehr als bisher. Denn bei 26" sind wohl weniger häufig noch unbedingt Islabikes angesagt. i.d.R geht es doch wohl eher um die Größen bis 24".

Und zum Vertrieb direkt in D: Natürlich könnte das u.U ein Stück billiger kommen. Aber dann hätte Islabikes nicht nur Kontrollverlust, sondern eben auch noch eine weitere Firma dazwischen, die was am Radverkauf verdienenen möchte: Dann gäbs den Versand vieleicht für EUR 20.- oder gar "gratis" in D, aber die Räder selbst wären um die Marge der Firma dazwischen teurer - sagen wir 70.- Pfund/ Rad


----------



## Floh (9. August 2011)

Versand aus USA hat mich neulich 90 Dollar gekostet, also ca. 55 Euro. Das war Luftfracht und Express (3 Tage) und einmal über den Atlantik.
Schon ein merkwürdiges Verhältnis.

Aber wir sind ja hier ein Forum, deswegen könnte man ja auf den Gedanken kommen z.B. fünf Fahrräder zu bestellen und Islabikes zu fragen ob sie das auch für 70 (oder vielleicht 100) Pfund machen.


----------



## Pan Tau (10. August 2011)

Floh schrieb:


> Aber wir sind ja hier ein Forum, deswegen könnte man ja auf den Gedanken kommen z.B. fünf Fahrräder zu bestellen und Islabikes zu fragen ob sie das auch für 70 (oder vielleicht 100) Pfund machen.



Den Gedanken finde ich sehr gut und wäre bei einer Bestellung im Oktober/November 2011 dabei - da benötige ich ein 16" CNOC für meinen jüngsten Velohelden.


----------



## Waldschleicher (10. August 2011)

Floh schrieb:


> Versand aus USA hat mich neulich 90 Dollar gekostet, also ca. 55 Euro. Das war Luftfracht und Express (3 Tage) und einmal über den Atlantik.
> Schon ein merkwürdiges Verhältnis.
> 
> Aber wir sind ja hier ein Forum, deswegen könnte man ja auf den Gedanken kommen z.B. fünf Fahrräder zu bestellen und Islabikes zu fragen ob sie das auch für 70 (oder vielleicht 100) Pfund machen.



Ich habe zweimal je 2 Räder bestellt und durfte jedes mal den Versand pro Rad zahlen...


----------



## NoSaint_CH (11. August 2011)

Habe auch 2 Räder bestellt und zweimal Versand bezahlt, ist einer der Gründe wieso ich mir (trotz der wirklich kindergerechten Bikes) überelge beim nächsten Kauf was anderes zu nehmen.

Alternative könnte sein, dass jemand mal ne Ladung Bikes in GB abholt oder man selber mal vorbeigeht, aber ist halt (je nach Wohnort) doch wieder ziemlich weit - und somit auch nicht mehr wirklich günstig.

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (11. August 2011)

Hi Mädels,
die 40 Pfund-Diskussion halte ich jetzt wirklich für überflüssig. Überlegt mal wieviel Zeit und Geld ihr in die Kinderräder(-auswahl) steckt. Da werden liebevoll Puckies gepimpt, bei anderen (neuen) Rädern sofort die Mäntel von den Rädern gerissen und gegen leichtere ausgetausch usw. usw. 
"Psychologisch" denkt man, dass man für die 45 Euro keinen Gegenwert bekommt, aber "Lieferumlage"/Versandkosten ist bei jedem Bike, bei jeder Semmel/Schrippe dabei - mal sichtbar - mal unsichtbar

Für die Schweizer ist es natürlich etwas teurer - aber da ich jedes Jahr 40 EUR Vignette spende hält sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen 

Grüsse McNulty


----------



## Giant XTC (11. August 2011)

Und wenn ich mir dann überlege welchen Schxxx ich mir schon alles für mein Bike gekauft habe.

Wenn das bloß nur 40 EUR gewesen wären und wirklich besser bin ich dadurch nicht gefahren.

Meine Kleine mit dem richtigen Bike das halt durch Versand 40 EUR mehr kostet vielleicht schon.


----------



## Waldschleicher (11. August 2011)

McNulty schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> die 40 Pfund-Diskussion halte ich jetzt wirklich für überflüssig.
> usw. usw.
> "Psychologisch" denkt man, dass man für die 45 Euro keinen Gegenwert bekommt, aber "Lieferumlage"/Versandkosten ist bei jedem Bike, bei jeder Semmel/Schrippe dabei - mal sichtbar - mal unsichtbar



Aha. Endlich wurden wir erleuchtet.


----------



## woltemd (12. August 2011)

Wie auch immer der Versand eingepreist ist, letztendlich ist die Gesamtsumme entscheidend. Ich habe bei 450 für ein Kinderrad ohne besondere Ausstattung (Beiin 26small), doch kurz gezuckt. Dazu muss man bedenken, dass kein, bzw. erschwerter Händlerservice geboten wird.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## McNulty (12. August 2011)

Ja, den Gesamtpreis muss jeder selber verschmerzen 





> für ein Kinderrad ohne besondere Ausstattung (Beiin 26small)


 du meintest wahrscheinlich 20Small oder? der Isla-Fanclub hier im Forum kontert dann mit dem höheren Wiederverkaufswert.

Die Diskussion füllt Bände - by the way wir haben uns jetzt für ein Billigtrampolin entschieden  - obwohl dort die Nutzungsdauer/intensität wahrscheinlich höher ist. Wahrscheinlich ein Frage der Herangehensweise: Papa hat das Fahrrad ausgesucht - 6 Wochen Marktanalyse - Bikeforen hoch und runter - leicht / schwer - Kurbellängen usw. usw. Mama hat das Trampolin in 10 min bei Amazon geschossen 

"Der Narr tut was er nicht lassen kann, der Weise lässt was er nicht tun kann"

Schönes WE

McNulty


----------



## Rastapopoulos (12. August 2011)

kommt mir nicht mit Trampolin! Beinbruch & Gipsbein bei einer wilden Zweijährigen sind kein Spaß! Schmeißt das Teil auf den Müll! Sofort!

Meine Islabikes habe ich glücklicherweie zu günstigen Wechselkursen bekommen, wer also kann, sollte gerade wohl etwas warten bis die Krise vorbei ist. (und bevor die nächste kommt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (12. August 2011)

McNulty schrieb:


> du meintest wahrscheinlich 20Small oder?



Ich denke er meinte schon 26":

Bei den 26" Beinns large/small läge der Preis  bei heutigem Wechselkurs bei ca. EUR 480.-

Bei den 20" Beinns large/small bei ca. EUR 330.- - z.B. also ca. EUR 30.- über einem Hotrock 20.

Der Versand wäre bei den EUR 330.- sogar "gratis"


----------



## walo (16. August 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Den Gedanken finde ich sehr gut und wäre bei einer Bestellung im Oktober/November 2011 dabei - da benötige ich ein 16" CNOC für meinen jüngsten Velohelden.


da könnte man gerne nochmals ausführlicher drüber sprechen.


----------



## rollo13 (16. August 2011)

walo schrieb:


> da könnte man gerne nochmals ausführlicher drüber sprechen.



Jupp,
ich möchte auch innerhalb der nächsten Woche ein CNOC 16 bestellen.


----------



## Pan Tau (16. August 2011)

rollo13 schrieb:


> Jupp,
> ich möchte auch innerhalb der nächsten Woche ein CNOC 16 bestellen.




...also Wiedervorlage Anfang Oktober, ok?!


----------



## walo (16. August 2011)

jup!


----------



## rollo13 (17. August 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> ...also Wiedervorlage Anfang Oktober, ok?!



Für mich hast Du den September vergessen > Soeben bestellt


----------



## BurnInHell (19. August 2011)

Ich muss den Isla Versand nochmal loben: Wir haben bei der Bezahlung wegen Urlaubsabwesenheit einen Wunschversandtermin ausgemacht und an dem wurde auch prompt versendet und das Bike war zwei Werktage später schon bei uns (per UPS). 40 ist nicht billig aber ist ist schon ok.


----------



## rollo13 (19. August 2011)

Ohne darüber diskutieren, ob ein Seitenständer sinnvoll ist:
Weiß jemand welche Seitenständer an ein CNOC 16 passen? Oder macht es Sinn einen großen zu nehmen und zu kürzen (natürlich mit Entgraten und Plastik-Fuß raufmachen)?

Grunz,
rollo


----------



## rollo13 (26. August 2011)

So, das Rad ist da 
Sieben Tage nach der Bestellung.

Allerdings gibt es ein paar Dinge zu bemängeln:

- Sattelstütze war enorm mit Fett vollgeschmiert. Habe da ersma voll reingelangt und dann am Sattel angefasst.

- Hinterradlagerung ist wohl nicht optimal eingestellt. Hört schon nach wenigen Umdrehungen auf zu drehen. Bremsen sind dabei ausgehängt. Knackende Geräusche aus der Nabe.

- Sehr deutliche Knack- und Mahlgeräusche aus dem Tretlager. Wenn man langsam per Hand dreht, blockiert dieses nach etwa einer halben Umdrehung und lässt sich nur sehr schwer weiter drehen.

- Größentabelle scheint nicht zu stimmen. Mein Sohn ist gerade 4 geworden, bei einer Größe von 105 cm. Der Sattel muss schon mehr als halb raus, damit er richtig sitzt. (mit beiden Beinen per Zehenspitze den Boden berühren kann). Der Lenker muss auch höher, damit das passt.

Fazit: 
Rahmen ist sehr leicht, sieht toll aus, ergonomisch sitzt er gut, kam auf Anhieb zurecht.
Wenn mein Großer fünf ist, ist das Rad sicherlich zu klein (und nicht erst mit sechs, wie ich dachte). Dass, die beiden Lager (Hinterrrad und Tretlager) so mies sind (oder schrott) ist eigentlich ein Unding der Qualitätskontrolle. Mal sehen, was Islabikes dazu sagt. Werde denen ein paar Videos zeigen und hoffen, dass denen eine Lösung einfällt.

Kurzum: Bin noch nicht zufrieden mit Islabikes.


edit: Das Knacken kommt von der Hinterradnabe, das Tretlager ist aber auch schwergängig, Vorderrad läuft auch nicht ganz frei.

Was sagt Ihr dazu:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ezjvnPOrvA"]IMGP3410.AVI      - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moaJUtLzjKU"]IMGP3411.AVI      - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXbRwGFIQG0"]IMGP3412.AVI      - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcYyJcQ6OK0"]IMGP3413.AVI      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Sorry für schlechte Qualität. Muss morgen im hellen nochmals filmen.


----------



## Flaneur (27. August 2011)

Hallo, 

ich möchte mich als Foren-Neuling erst einmal bei allen Beteiligten hier im Islabike-Thread für die tollen Beiträge bedanken, denn ohne Euch wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen, meinem Sohnemann ein Bike aus England zu bestellen.

Bei den im Frühsommer angesprochenen Versandproblemen, hatte ich Ende Juli bei Islabike angefragt und hab' auch über die 40Pfund Versandkosten gestaunt. Nun gibt's das Cnoc16 zum Einstieg erst zu Weihnachten, denn bis dahin hat der Kleine die noch fehlenden cm zugelegt und kommt mit dem Laufrad noch gut über die Zeit.

Jedenfalls stellte mir der UPS-Bote das Bike nach nicht einmal einer Woche nach Bestellung vor die Haustür - und ich hab die gleichen Beobachtungen gemacht wie rollo13:
Das hörbare Knacken ging meines Erachtens auf eine vollkomme zu hart gespannte Kette zurück. Die Konuslager in den Naben waren viel zu fest angezogen. 
Da ich eh einige Umbaumaßnahmen eingeplant hatte (siehe Fotos), habe ich als erstes die Laufräder ausgebaut und die Lager demontiert, neu gefettet und eingestellt und nach der Remontage war auch das Knacken verschwunden. 
Noch'n Tipp: In den Rädern standen einige Speichen deutlich aus den Nippeln heraus und hatten sich schon durchs Felgenband (einfache Gummieinlage) gebohrt. Da hätte der Plattfuß sicherlich auch nicht lang auf sich warten lassen.
Aber der Rahmen ist wirklich top - meines Erachtens lohnt der Kauf des Bikes allemal...aktuelles Gewicht 7,7kg, was gibt's da Vergleichbares..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexb2012 (27. August 2011)

rollo13 schrieb:


> So, das Rad ist da
> Sieben Tage nach der Bestellung.
> 
> Allerdings gibt es ein paar Dinge zu bemängeln:
> ...


Das mit den Lagern kann ich bestätigen -> sie sind generell zu streng eingestellt. Das kannst Du leicht ändern, allerdings laufen sie dann auch maximal auf Deore-Niveau, dh. etwas rauh (kann man aber angesichts des günstigen Preises aber auch kaum verlangen) -> habe mir trotzdem bei Radplan Delta einen wirklich guten LRS bauen lassen. 

Beim Tretlager scheint es schlimmer zu sein. Ich nehme mal an, dass es sich nicht um ein Patronenlager (bei Beinn 20 small) handelt, sondern um eines der alten einstellbaren Bauart (Cnoc 14) -> möglicherweise ist es auch nur schlecht eingestellt. Ich vermute aber, dass hier z.B. die Achse leicht verbogen ist (Transportschaden?) oder ein Produktionsfehler vorliegt.
Ich habe btw. bei beiden Rädern meiner Tochter das Innenlager gegen Patronenlager der Marke Token getauscht ... hauptsächlich wg. der Gewichtsreduktion.


rollo13 schrieb:


> - Größentabelle scheint nicht zu stimmen. Mein Sohn ist gerade 4 geworden, bei einer Größe von 105 cm. Der Sattel muss schon mehr als halb raus, damit er richtig sitzt. (mit beiden Beinen per Zehenspitze den Boden berühren kann). Der Lenker muss auch höher, damit das passt.


Habe bei 107cm ein Beinn 20 small gekauft und mich dabei hauptsächlich auf die Schrittlängengrössentabelle verlassen -> hat perfekt gepaßt.
Nach nur 4 Monaten ist die Sattelstütze schon um 7cm länger ... 
Ausserdem hat das Beinn die bessere Ausstattung - Gangschaltung was hier in Österreich die Einsatzmöglichkeiten sehr erweitert - Patronenlager+Alukurbeln



rollo13 schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Rahmen ist sehr leicht, sieht toll aus, ergonomisch sitzt er gut, kam auf Anhieb zurecht.
> Wenn mein Großer fünf ist, ist das Rad sicherlich zu klein (und nicht erst mit sechs, wie ich dachte). Dass, die beiden Lager (Hinterrrad und Tretlager) so mies sind (oder schrott) ist eigentlich ein Unding der Qualitätskontrolle. Mal sehen, was Islabikes dazu sagt. Werde denen ein paar Videos zeigen und hoffen, dass denen eine Lösung einfällt.
> 
> ...


----------



## rollo13 (27. August 2011)

Tja, 
auch bei Licht besehen ist das CNOC 16 eine große Enttäuschung.
Ihr scheint die Mängel ja einfach so hingenommen zu haben.

Ich nicht > Der Schrott geht zurück, wenn Isla nicht nachbessert.

Gruß,
rollo


----------



## 2Radfahrer (27. August 2011)

rollo, deine Beobachtungen hab ich auch gemacht und ja, ich habs damals bei einem CNOC 14 hingenommen. Würde ich so nicht mehr machen. Die Kette ist / war auch eher für einen Panzer ausgelegt.
Hat sich Isla zu den Mängeln geäußert ?


----------



## Y_G (27. August 2011)

@rollo: wir haben ja auch das 16er, da habe ich die Probleme mit dem LRS aber nicht so. Klar ist das eine einfache Nabe die ich nicht mit ner guten Industriegelagerten vergleichen kann (kostet ja so viel wie das ganze Bike) aber ich hatte das Rad gebraucht geholt und eh erstmal sauber gemacht. Der LRS läuft echt ordentlich. Innenlager ist ein Token drin, da kann ich zum originalen nichts sagen. Lass mal hören was Isla dazu sagt ...


----------



## rollo13 (27. August 2011)

Oh Mann,

ich bin echt so richtig enttäuscht. Hatte mich so sehr auf ein super Rad gefreut. Mein Großer freut sich zwar sehr und ist heute morgen als erstes zum Rad und hat mit den Handbremsen rumgespielt, zeigte mir dann aber gleich, was alles noch wackelt und klappert.

Die Ausleger, an denen die Bremsbeläge dran sind, wackeln in der Cantiaufnahme, so dass die Beläge auf der Felge locker 2mm hin und herwackeln. Schrauben sind natürlich fest....  Das ist doch echt zum K*****.

Bin mir jetzt echt im Unklaren darüber, woher die Euphorie über Islabikes herkommt. Ok, der Rahmen ist leicht und sieht ordentlich aus. Ergonomisch macht das einen sehr guten Eindruck. 
Aber die verbauten Antriebs-Komponenten sind doch durchweg Mist:

Pedale habe deutliche Rastpunkte
Tretlager deutlich schwergängig
Hinterradnabe mir sehr starken Knack- und Mahlgeräuschen > sehr schwergängig und hakelig
Kette scheint sehr überdimensioniert
Canti-Bremsen wackeln in der Aufnahme
Beim Hinterradausbau erhebliche Lackabplatzer erzeugt, da die Achse in der Führung zu eng drinsitzt
Rahmengröße für einen gerade 4-jährigen schon fast ein wenig zu klein (105 cm)
Vorderradnabe läuft auch rauh mit fühlbaren Rastpunkte

Werde diese Punkte mal an Isla schicken und fragen, was die dazu sagen. Möchte aber ehrlich gesagt, die Fuhre zurückgeben, wenn ich nicht auf den Versandkosten sitzenbleibe.

Viele von Euch haben wohl ob des guten Rahmens einige Mängel hingenommen und die Lagerkomponenten ausgetauscht. Ich dachte allerdings, dass ich für ne Menge Geld ein funktionierendes und leichtes Sportrad für meinen Lütten bekomme.
Nun denn, ich frage mal Islabikes, was man machen kann.

P.S. Gibt es beim BEINN 20 small auch diese Mängel?

Und kann mir einer die Begriffe wie z.B. Tretlager, Rastpunkte aus der Liste schnell übeersetzen? Müsste dann doch Google bemühen. Wäre super 

Viele Grüße,
rollo


----------



## pebcak (27. August 2011)

Tretlager == bottom bracket

Das ruckelige Verhalten der Hinterachse klingt aber wirklich sehr nach zu sehr gespannter Kette. Lockern, danach sollte es besser sein.


----------



## rollo13 (27. August 2011)

pebcak schrieb:


> Tretlager == bottom bracket
> 
> Das ruckelige Verhalten der Hinterachse klingt aber wirklich sehr nach zu sehr gespannter Kette. Lockern, danach sollte es besser sein.



Besten Dank. Habe den Schreib schon fertig. 
Habe die Kette nach dem Hinteradwiedereinbau lockerer gesetzt. > ist ein wenig besser, aber immer noch hakelig mit sehr deutlichen Rastpunkten, bei denen man mit dem Finger schon sehr deutlich drücken muss, um die Kurbel weiter zu drehen. Man hört aus dem Hinterradlager deutlich die Kugeln rasseln und bei jeder ~3/4 Umdrehung ein lautes Knacken. Ist halt schwergängig.

Ma gucken, vielleicht versuche ich gegen ein Beinn small zu tauschen. Weiß aber noch nicht, ob das auch qualitätsmäßig nur vom Rahmen her gut ist. Die Schaltung soll ja auch schwer sein.

Werde mir die Marktbegleiter aber nochmals genauer angucken > Cube Kid 160 und 200, Hot Rock und so weiter.... (Wir sind schließlich auch alle mit Rücktritt doch noch groß geworden)

Viele Grüße,
rollo


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. August 2011)

rollo13 schrieb:


> Pedale habe deutliche Rastpunkte
> [*]Tretlager deutlich schwergängig
> [*]Hinterradnabe mir sehr starken Knack- und Mahlgeräuschen > sehr schwergängig und hakelig
> [*]Kette scheint sehr überdimensioniert
> ...



Hm, was erwartest du denn in der Preisklasse? Es sind, wie bei anderen Kinderrädern, gerade im Lagerbereich billige Teile verbaut. Mit ein wenig Zuwendung läuft das alles dem Einsatzbereich entsprechend. 
Wenn du etwas besseres in dieser Preis- und Gewichtsklasse findest, dann sag bitte Bescheid! Ich habe mittlerweile 3 Isla im Keller stehen.


> Kette scheint sehr überdimensioniert


 
Im Ernst, bevor du dich verrückt machst schau dir doch die anderen Marken in dem Bereich genauer an. Die sind sicher nicht besser.


----------



## rollo13 (27. August 2011)

ok, 
dann meinst Du, dass diese Mängel bei Isla normal sind, oder?
Ich will einfach nur ein gutes und leichtes Kinderrad, dass funktioniert; mehr nicht.

Wenn die Räder nämlich in der Regel schwergängig sind, dann wiegt das den Gewichtsvorteil doch wieder um Einiges auf.

Ich warte aber ersma die Antwort von Isla ab. Die Videos sind wohl eindeutig.

Grunz,
rollo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flaneur (27. August 2011)

rollo13 schrieb:


> ok,
> dann meinst Du, dass diese Mängel bei Isla normal sind, oder?
> Ich will einfach nur ein gutes und leichtes Kinderrad, dass funktioniert; mehr nicht.



Jetzt bin ich aber mal baff - es geht um ein Kinderbike, das Islabike in Asien fertigen lässt und hier für unter 200 über den Ladentisch geht.

Du nimmst Dir nen Satz Maulschlüssel zur Hand, justierst die Konuslager in den Naben (hinten und vorn) und die Kettenspannung und dann funktioniert doch alles. Bisschen zusätzliches Kugellager-Fett in die Naben und Haftschmierstoff an die Kette kann auch nicht Schaden.
Die Pedale lassen sich auch nachjustieren, denke ich - Gummikappe außen vorsichtig raushebeln und Mutter lockern...

Bei meinem Cnoc16 haben die V-Brake-Hebel kein übermäßiges Spiel, das ließe sich aber mit ner Distanzscheibe sicherlich beheben.

Und wenn das alles noch nicht reicht, kloppst Du auch noch das Tretlager in die Tonne - dann passen die Kurbeln wieder nicht - also auch weg damit - usw., usw. - Und der Nachwuchs weint, weil er eigentlich nur biken möchte...


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. August 2011)

rollo13 schrieb:


> ok,
> dann meinst Du, dass diese Mängel bei Isla normal sind, oder?



Ich meine du solltest dich mal ein wenig mit Fahrrädern beschäftigen. Dann wirst du feststellen, dass du für "die paar Euro" nicht mehr erwarten kannst. 
Alternativ biete dein Isla einfach zum Verkauf an und hole dir eine der gängigen Gurken beim Fachhändler. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## rollo13 (28. August 2011)

Scheint wohl ein Problem der Erwartungshaltung zu sein.

War gestern nochmals beim Pukyhändler. Alle 12 vorhandenen Räder liefen sauber. Davon abgesehen, dass Puky nicht mein Traum ist, kriegen die es zumindest hin, dass die Lager richtig eingestellt sind und man sein Kind aus dem Laden weg drauf setzen kann. Das hatte ich bei Isla auch erwartet. Es scheint, als ob das sonst keiner erwartet hat, sondern nur den Rahmen haben wollte.

Dass man keine super Hitech-Räder für den Preis bekommt, ist mir klar. Hatte aber erwartet, dass das Rad "ready to ride" ist und nicht erst zerlegt werden muss, damit alles sauber läuft. Bin nach wie vor enttäuscht und überzeugt, dass hier bei Montage recht ordentlich geschlampt wurde. Alles war sehr knallhart angezogen (Kette extrem hart gespannt, Radschrauben so fest, dass ich wirklich Gewalt aufwenden musste, um die zu lösen....)

Nun denn,
habe die Vorderradnabe eingestellt bekommen. Läuft jetzt frei, allerdings mit ein wenig Spiel.
Die Hinterradnabe allerdings scheint defekt zu sein. Auch mit Spiel läuft die hakelig mit deutlichen Rastpunkten. Das Rad für die Kettenführung läuft auf und ab, unrund. Was kann man da machen? Zerlegen? Oder ist das normal?

Für die Cantiführungen muss ich mir passende Unterlegscheiben besorgen.
An die Kurbel habe ich mich noch nicht rangetraut.

Die Radlager scheinen nicht abgedichtet zu sein. Wie sieht das bei Regen aus? Sollte man einmal im Monat die Radlager neu fetten? Wir fahren halt jeden Tag bei jedem Wetter 1,5 km durch den Wald zum Kindergarten. 

Was machen? Der Rahmen ist sehr geil, Bremshebel, Lenker - alles gut. Bei den Laufrädern bin ich allerdings unsicher, ob die nicht schnell trocken laufen. 

Übrigens gehen die Dinger nicht für unter Euro 200 über die Theke, sondern für Euro 220 + Euro 40 Versand  
Habe vor etwa einem halben Jahr einem guten Radhändler in Hamburg gefragt, ob er nicht den Vertrieb für Isla hier machen will. Er bekam eine negative Antwort von Isla. Die scheinen nicht daran interessiert zu sein, aus GB rauszukommen.

Was würde ne bessere Hinterradnabe kosten und wo bekomme ich die her, ohne dass ich das alles selbst zusammenbauen muss? Kurbeltrieb scheint wohl eine größere Aufgabe zu sein (Token Innenlager + Kurbel kürzen), oder?

Passen etwas profiliertere reifen wirklich nicht in die Schutzbleche? Da scheint noch einiges an Platz zu sein.

Viele Grüße,
rollo


----------



## Flaneur (28. August 2011)

rollo13 schrieb:


> War gestern nochmals beim Pukyhändler. Alle 12 vorhandenen Räder liefen sauber. Davon abgesehen, dass Puky nicht mein Traum ist, kriegen die es zumindest hin, dass die Lager richtig eingestellt sind und man sein Kind aus dem Laden weg drauf setzen kann. Das hatte ich bei Isla auch erwartet. Es scheint, als ob das sonst keiner erwartet hat, sondern nur den Rahmen haben wollte.



Ich würde etwas differenzieren: Ein Rad beim Händler, sollte schon mal vom Radmechaniker "verkaufsfertig" gemacht worden sein, bevor es in der Ausstellung steht.
Die Räder von Isla kommen "vormontiert" im Versandkarton, wahrscheinlich so uns, wie sie das Werk in Vietnam (stand, glaub' ich, auf meinem Karton) verlassen haben.

Da Du ja einige Händler, hoffentlich mit ordentlicher Werkstatt, kennst, würd ich, das Rad einfach dort mithinnehmen und mit dem Fachmann vor Ort diskutieren, ob die von Dir aufgezeigten Mängel tatsächliche Produkt- bzw. Produktionsfehler sind. Dann wird er Dir das Rad sicherlich nach Deinen Wünschen einstellen oder mit Zusatzteilen tunen.

Über die Standzeit von Konuslagern (ordentliche Fettpackung vorausgesetzt) würd ich mir an einem Kinderrad keine Sorgen machen. Sonst eben nach Gefühl reinigen und nachfetten oder im Zweifelsfall 1mal im Jahr zur Inspektion in die Werkstatt.



rollo13 schrieb:


> Übrigens gehen die Dinger nicht für unter Euro 200 über die Theke, sondern für Euro 220 + Euro 40 Versand



Also ich hab den Grundpreis von 170 britische Pfund, macht etwa 192 bezahlt. Versand kommt noch dazu, ebenso Extras wie Schutzbleche, Namensschild, usw., die ich nicht bestellt hatte.


----------



## superelmi (28. August 2011)

Moin,

das Knacken in der Hinterradnabe könnte durchaus ein Defekt (z.B. gebrochene Kugel) sein; das würde ich auch bemängeln und auf Austausch drängen.

Zu den hart eingestellten Lagern ist zu sagen, dass insbesondere das Tretlager anfangs eher hart eingestellt sein sollte. Es läuft sich dann mit der Zeit etwas ein (Nicht umsonst werden Kugellager auf XT- oder Ultegra-Niveau als "poliert" beworben). Stellt man es gleich zu Anfang "richtig" ein, bekommt es nach dem Einlaufen Spiel und macht dann schnell die Grätsche, weil die Kugeln dann ruckartig belastet werden.
Selbst ein aktuelles Hollowtech-Lager (ich habe im letzten Jahr ein XT und ein Dura-Ace an meinen Rädern verbaut) läuft zwar absolut weich, ist aber anfangs zeimlich stramm: Ohne Kette mit der Hand angeworfen läuft es kaum eine Umdrehung. 

Ich war bei unserem Beinn 20 eigentlich ganz angetan von der Montage, insbesondere die V-Brakes waren richtig knackig; das kannte ich speziell von Puky nicht. 
Allerdings hängt die Montage sicher auch mit dem jeweiligen Geschick des Monteurs zusammen, und der ist sicher nicht immer der gleiche. Demnach hat Rollo wohl ein Montagsmodell bekommen. 
Worauf man nun wieder das schlechte Qualitätsmanagement bemängeln kann, aber dafür reicht´s bei dem Preis vermutlich nicht.  

Alternativen gibt´s übrigens durchaus, wenn man ein vermutlich perfektes Kinderrad will: 
http://www.mtbcycletech.com/web/mtb/de/bicycles/off-road_2011/moskito/moskito.html
Da ist dann die Herstellung natürlich genauso teuer wie bei einem Fahrrad für Erwachsene; die paar Centimeter Alurohr im Rahmen machen den Kohl nicht fett. Aber wer kann das bezahlen?


----------



## Flaneur (28. August 2011)

superelmi schrieb:


> das Knacken in der Hinterradnabe könnte durchaus ein Defekt (z.B. gebrochene Kugel) sein; das würde ich auch bemängeln und auf Austausch drängen.



Rollo hat ja schon bei Islabike die Mängel beanstandet und wenn die die Rücknahme anbieten, geht das Rad eben wieder auf Heimreise. Ich denke nur, für die Kinder wird es ein schwerer Abschied, denn wenn sie erst einmal so ein Teil ins Herz geschlossen haben (und schließlich war das Bike ja schon im Kinderzimmer aufgebockt), können sie so einen Vorgang in dem Alter vielleicht noch nicht verstehen...

Grundsätzlich möchte ich Produktionsfehler oder Versandschäden nicht ausschließen (deswegen der Hinweis auf einen Werkstattbesuch), halte die aber für unwahrscheinlich. Da ich die Naben erst vorletzte Woche zerlegt hatte, folgende Beobachtung: Auch auf der Innenseite der Nabe in der Lauffläche für die Kugeln wurde lackiert, allerdings platzt die Farbe unter dem Lagerdruck ab, so dass sich eine blanke Lauffläche abzeichnet. Die Kugeln selbst laufen in einem einfachen Blechkäfig. Deswegen können die Kugeln entweder noch nicht frei laufen, weil noch irgendwo Lackreste festsitzen oder durch das hohe Anzugsmoment sich evtl. der Käfig deformiert hat.

Deswegen folgender Wartungsvorschlag:
1. Hinterrad ausbauen und Mutter auf der Seite mit dem Freilauf in den Schaubstock einspannen.
2. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite die Kontermutter für den Lagerkonus lösen und den Konus mit dem Deckel von der Achse schrauben.
3. Jetzt kann man das Laufrad von der Achse abheben und muss aufpassen, wo die Kugeln kleben bleiben, sind aber im Käfig, so dass entweder alle am Konus oder in der Nabe hängen.
4. Vorsichtig die Kugeln reinigen (WD40, Ballistol oder so) und ihren Sitz im Käfig überprüfen (ziemlich locker, schlackerig - gerade so das sie nicht rausfallen. Evtl. Käfig nachbiegen, falls etwas schleifen könnte bzw. festsitzt.
Zeigen die Kugeln irgendwelche Schäden auf der Oberfläche? Sind auch alle da?
5. In der Nabe die Lauffläche reinigen und ebenfalls auf Unebenheiten, Rauheit oder eben Lackreste untersuchen. Konusse ebenfalls überprüfen. Hat die Achse nen Schlag (über die Tischkante rollen)?
6. Wenn die Einzelteile ok sind geht's an den Wiederzusammenbau:
Die Achse mit festsitzendem Konus nach unten in den Schraubstock. Wenn der lose ist, dann die Konterung festziehen. Kugellager- oder druckfestes Fett auf den Konus, Kugel mit Kafigrücken nach außen (also unten) aufsetzen, dann Fett in die Nabe und Rad drauf mit Ritzel nach unten.
7. Gleiches Spiel von oben: Erst Fett in die Nabe, dann Kugeln mit Kafigrücken nach außen (jetzt oben) rein, den Konus aufschrauben, bevor der Deckel die Nabe verschließt, nochmal Fett an den Konus.
8. Jetzt die Feinarbeit: Konus mit der Hand aufschrauben bis Widerstand spürbar. Dann mal am Rad drehen - läuft nicht, viertel bis halbe Umdrehung lösen - schon besser - noch'n tick lösen. Konusposition nicht mehr verändern, wenn das Rad leicht und nahezu spielfrei dreht. Knackt da jetzt noch was? In dieser Position mit der letzten Mutter kontern.

"Rad für die Kettenführung" gleich Ritzel? Und das läuft im Freilauf unrund? 

Es mag zwar ärgerlich sein, dass Isla das Bike im Auslieferungszustand nicht optimal eingestellt hat und falls rollo tatsächlich nen Defekt hat, tut's mir leid, aber immerhin kann man das Rad vernünftig warten und nach eigenem Gusto mit Komponenten tunen, weil Standard-Fahrrad-(Low)-Tech verbaut ist. 

Abschließend wegen der Bremsen - Bedenke: Jedes bewegliche Teil braucht gesundes Spiel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (29. August 2011)

@Flaneur

Die Bremshebel sind auf deinen Bildern mistig eingestellt, die sollten viel weiter runter gedreht werden. Pedalen sehen reichlich breit aus, hoffentlich hebelts dein Kind damit nicht zu schnell aus Kurven durch aufsetzen - solltest du umbedingt beobachten. Hat der breite Sattel einen bestimmten Sinn?


----------



## McNulty (29. August 2011)

> Deswegen folgender Wartungsvorschlag:
> 1. Hinterrad ausbauen und Mutter auf der Seite mit dem Freilauf in den Schaubstock einspannen.
> 2. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite die Kontermutter für den Lagerkonus lösen und den Konus mit dem Deckel von der Achse schrauben.
> 3. Jetzt kann man das Laufrad von der Achse abheben und muss aufpassen, wo die Kugeln kleben bleiben, sind aber im Käfig, so dass entweder alle am Konus oder in der Nabe hängen.
> ...


 
Fährst du schon oder bastelst du noch?

Nein, Nein, Nein - es ist nicht normal ein neues Rad bis auf die Kugellager auseinandernehmen zu müssen damit es nicht mehr knirscht - 200 Eur hin oder her - Quatsch in Tüten - war vielleicht ein Montagsrad oder Pech oder egal - aber bitte erklärt DAS nicht zum Normalfall - wenn es normal wäre könnte man nur jedem Nicht-Schrauber zu einem Puky raten - oder zu OBI da knirscht es auch aber der ist nicht so weit weg..

Sorry

McNulty


----------



## Flaneur (30. August 2011)

Jungs, locker bleiben...nur keine Aufregung!

@zaskar76
Alle Details im Bild vollkommen richtig beobachtet. Wie gesagt steht das Bike erst unterm Weihnachtsbaum. Da ich gerne mal Dinge verschlendere und eh wegen der Lieferzeit bei Islabike angefragt hatte, hab' ich das Rad dann eben auch gleich bestellt und mit den anderen Teilen zur Hand bei passender Gelegenheit soweit fertig gemacht. Allerdings bringt es nunmal wenig, wenn ich den Kleinen jetzt fast vier Monate "vor Übergabe" draufsetze, um Sattel, Lenker, Bremshebelposition und -weite usw. anzupassen. Da ich die Lenkerklemmung obenrum umwickelt habe, kann ich den Hebel nun einfach nach unten einstellen.

Wegen der Pedale: Hab ich mir auch gedacht, als ich die Dinger zum ersten mal in der Hand gehabt habe. Nun find' mal Pedale in grün..? Die Junior-BMX sind ziemlich genau 14mm breiter als die mitgelieferten Wellgo (siehe Vergleichsfoto in Anlehnung an das von Dir eingestellte Foto mit dem Xpedo-Pedal) Wenn man mal nen Fuss (Schuhgröße 28) draufstellt, passt das von der Fläche schon ganz gut und es steht auch nix über. Der Optik wegen sind sie nun erst mal dran und wenn sie die Fahreigenschaften behindern sollten, dann werden sie eben wieder getauscht.

Der Sattel ruht auf ner Kerze anstelle der Patent-Stütze und kommt damit etwa 2-3cm tiefer als der von Islabike. Die auf dem Foto sichtbare Sattelhöhe beträgt damit 48cm. Mein Junior hat auf seinem Laufrad ne Sattelhöhe von 40cm. Der nun verbaute Sattel ist tatsächlich nen 1cm breiter als der Originale, was ich aber bei einer eher aufrechten Fahrhaltung nicht negativ sehe.

@McNulty
Stimmt schon - Ist ärgerlich, wenn man hohe Erwartungen in ein Produkt setzt und dann die Vorfreude enttäuscht wird. Insofern hat rollo13 einfach böses Pech gehabt. Aber die meisten Probleme, die er an seinem Cnoc16 beschrieben hatte, konnte ich an meinem Bike so auch feststellen, und ich denke, Islabike ist in dem Punkt, die Räder, so wie wir es hier von einem Fachhändler gewohnt sind, vor Auslieferung ordentlich einzustellen, einfach nachlässig. Über die Bike-Fertigung in Fernost möchte ich gar nicht spekulieren.

Das kann den einen vom Kauf abhalten, den anderen zur Reklamation und zum Umtausch oder Rückgabe ermuntern oder einen Dritten ziemlich kalt lassen, weil er sich zu helfen weiß und die Schrauberei eh als Teil seines Hobbies betrachtet.

Wie auch immer ist ein Kinderrad  kein Schweizer Uhrwerk und gemütlich nen Konuslager einstellen, dauert vielleicht ne halbe Stunde. Und wenn man's noch mit den Kindern zusammenmachen kann, haben die auch noch was gelernt, sind stolz wie Oskar, weil sie helfen durften und Papa ist der Held...
Wer lieber den Paketdienst beschäftigt schickt das Bike zum Absender zurück, und wem das zu stressig ist, der geht am besten zum Fachhändler in der Nähe und kauft dort, was ihm angeboten wird.

Ich hab' gern an einem Wochenende in Abwesenheit von Frau und Kind am Cnoc16 geschraubt und jetzt läuft es ruhig und leichtgängig.  Ich halte es nachwievor für ein konkurrenzlos schönes Bike, mit preisgerechter Ausstattung. Nun muss ich bis Weihnachten warten und hoffen, dass ich dem Christkind das richtige Gepäck an die Hand gebe. 

Würd mich freuen, wenn ich ein paar Tipps und Inspirationen ins Forum einbringen konnte und wünsche allen Beteiligten weiterhin ne gute Zeit.

Gruss in die Runde


----------



## rollo13 (30. August 2011)

Hi,

hat schon mal jemand versucht, einen 305-47 er Reifen mit den Isla-Schutzblechen zu montieren. Ich denke, dass sollte passen, da man die Befestigungsstreben der Schutzbleche ja verschieben kann und somit den Abstand zum Reifen erhöhen kann. Finde die originalen Kwest halt zu schmal und ungriffig, ohne Schutzbleche gehts aber gar nicht  Sonst hätte er auch heute morgen in kompletter Matschmontur fahren müssen.

Ich danke da an (alle 305-47)
Schwalbe Mad Mike 
Schwalbe Black Jack 
Conti Explorer 

Ein paar Gramm mehr oder weniger Gewicht ist für mich nicht relevant. Wichtig ist Grip bei Sand auf der Straße und Querrillen und natürlich Pannensicherheit.

Passt das und welcher Reifen ist zu empfehlen?

Vielen Dank und Gruß,
rollo


----------



## zaskar76 (30. August 2011)

Der Black Jack ist ne ganze Ecke fetter als der Explorer, der dämpft, mit schön wenig Luftdruck, echt toll Kopfsteinpflaster usw weg.

Flaneur, mein Kurzer hat schon mit den originalen Pedalen ständig aufgesetzt, aber vielleicht gibts ja mit den dickeren Reifen etwas mehr Spielraum. Oder dein Kind versteht im Gegenstz zu meinem am Anfang, dass man in schnellen Kurven nicht weiter trampelt.


----------



## trifi70 (30. August 2011)

Der Explorer hat zumindest in der 26er Dimension eine eher nässeuntaugliche Gummimischung. Ich fürchte, die Kidsreifen stehen dem in nichts nach.

Den Black Jack haben wir letztlich gewählt, weil er eine Pannenschutzeinlage hat und trotzdem sehr leicht ist. Allerdings bin ich nicht sicher wie lange er tatsächlich halten wird. Die Seitenflanken sind sehr dünn und damit wohl auch empfindlich. Im Gegenzug gibs wie gesagt tolles Gewicht und eine prima Dämpfung


----------



## rollo13 (30. August 2011)

Super, vielen Dank. 
Kann jemand ein Foto vom den Black Jack im Rahmen des CNOC 16 von unten machen? Also ich meine, das Rad umzudrehen und ein Foto vom dem Ausschnitt des Reifens im Rahmen zum Tretlager hin zu machen. Versteht das jemand? Sorry, habe wohl am Wochenende ein paar Worte verloren...

Ich könnte dann sehen, wieviel Spielraum im Rahmen noch ist und kann dann gut abschätzen, ob die Schutzbleche da noch reinpassen.

Besten Dank und Gruß,
rollo


----------



## Flaneur (31. August 2011)

rollo13 schrieb:


> .
> Kann jemand ein Foto vom den Black Jack im Rahmen des CNOC 16 von unten machen?



Hab's mal versucht (und nochmal geändert):







 


 



 
Hoffe, die Bilder geben Dir die gesuchte Antwort. Ohne Blech bleiben 5mm zwischen Aussenstollen und Hinterbaustrebe. Von dem Schraubenkopf zu den Mittelsstollen knapp 13mm.


----------



## rollo13 (31. August 2011)

Super, das sollte passen. Werde berichten, wenn der Black Jack drin ist.

Isla hat sich auch nach Erinnerungsmail gestern vormittag noch nicht gemeldet. Sind dann 3 Werktage rum. Rad ist zur Zeit beim Händler. HR-Nabe ist defekt. Wahrscheinlich Kugelbruch. Tretlager läuft unrund. Die Achse ist krumm oder schief drin. Canti-Sockel haben zuviel Spiel, auch eine Unterlegscheibe löst das Problem nicht, weil die Aufnahme zu dünn ist und der Canti-Bremshebel darin wackeln kann. 

Genaueres aber heute abend.


----------



## rollo13 (31. August 2011)

Tipp: Der Black Jack in günstig: http://www.fahrradwarenkorb.de/fahrradreifen-schwalbe-hs-407-black-jack-schwarz-skin.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (31. August 2011)

Alternativ noch einen Tick günstiger hier: http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=119060

Hatte dort bestellt, weils dort auch die leichtesten Schläuche gab, die ich gefunden hatte. Michelin K4 (bzw. I4, G4...). Überraschenderweise sind das auch die ersten Schläuche seit sehr langer Zeit, welche nicht aus Asien kommen, sondern Serbien!

Zu Isla: das ist mehr als ärgerlich. Vor allem auch in Anbetracht der nicht unerheblichen Versandkosten. Wie sind da eigentlich die Gepflogenheiten, wenn das Rad jetzt Retour gehen würde. Gibs den Kaufpreis + Porto + Rückporto zurück? Bzw. bei Ersatzlieferung oder Nachbesserung, bleibt man auf Porto-Kosten sitzen?


----------



## Waldschleicher (31. August 2011)

Flaneur schrieb:


> ich denke, Islabike ist in dem Punkt, die Räder, so wie wir es hier von einem Fachhändler gewohnt sind, vor Auslieferung ordentlich einzustellen, einfach nachlässig.
> Gruss in die Runde



Wie gesagt, nach 3 Islabikes kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Offensichtlich hat er da einfach Pech gehabt. Unsere Räder waren aus der Kiste einwandfrei eingestellt und fahrbereit. In der Beziehung sind meine Erfahrungen mit isla besser als mit allen (!) mir bekannten Fachhändlern. Mein dort bspw. gekauftes Specialized Laufrad für 125  musste ich auch erst zerlegen und einstellen.
Selbstverständlich erwarte ich in der Preisklasse keine Lagerqualitäten ala Shimano XT... Ob das Hinterrad nun nach 2 oder 20 Umdrehungen im Leerlauf stehen bleibt, dürfte den Kids egal sein. Das Tretlager am CNOC 16 ist ohnehin eine Bleiente und wurde sofort getauscht. Wäre aber bei jeder Kinderradmarke so gewesen.

Am 16er sind die Explorer verbaut, gut und billig. Die Schutzbleche von Isla passen allerdings nicht drüber. Darüber wurde ich übrigens extra vom Islabike Support vor Ausführung der Bestellung informiert. Mein Fachhändler hätte die Dinger garantiert erstmal mit verkauft...


----------



## zaskar76 (1. September 2011)

Fand den Explorer nicht so toll. Durch das digitale Bremsen am Anfang, waren auch recht schnell immer mehr Stollen ausgebrochen. 

Die Blackjack sehen auf jeden Fall nach doppelter Zeit noch besser aus als die Explorer(ok, jetzt bremst er auch richtig).


----------



## rollo13 (1. September 2011)

Aaalso,
Isla hat auf meine Mail nun mit der Bitte um Rückruf geantwortet.

Probleme waren auch für die eindeutig und einsichtig. Man hat mir geraten VOR der Benutzung des Rades, die Lagereinzustellung zu überprüfen.
Da mein Sohn allerdings etwa 250m ohne diese Lagerkontrolle zurückgelegt hat, war das HR-Lager schon eingelaufen. Ich habe beim Händler gestern deutliche Riefen in dem Kugelkäfig gesehen. Die Naben waren wirklich knallhart angezogen! Habe bei der Demontage mit dem Hebel gearbeitet.

Isla war sehr entgegenkommend, hätte auch das ganze Bike zurückgenommen und ein neues geschickt. Würde aber eventuell sehr lange dauern. Wir haben uns nun aber darauf geeinigt, dass nur ein neues Hinterrad kommt.
Da die Räder in Vietnam gefertigt werden und in GB keine Kontrolle stattfindet, weiß man nicht genau, wie gut die Montage ist.

Kurzum: 
Isla ist trotzdessen aus hier bekannten Gründen zu empfehlen. "Ready to ride" ist das allerdings nicht. Wenn man das weiß, die Laufradlager und die Kette vor der Benutzung ein wenig "entspannt", wird das CNOC wohl ein sehr gutes Bike sein.

Gruß,
rollo


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. September 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Fand den Explorer nicht so toll. Durch das digitale Bremsen am Anfang, waren auch recht schnell immer mehr Stollen ausgebrochen.
> 
> Die Blackjack sehen auf jeden Fall nach doppelter Zeit noch besser aus als die Explorer(ok, jetzt bremst er auch richtig).



Am Hinterrad halten die Stollen nicht lange, stimmt. Aber der erste Reifenwechsel mit Sohnemann ist doch auch ein Highlight.  
Kannst du die Breite des Blackjack bei Gelegenheit messen?


----------



## rollo13 (7. September 2011)

Hi,

neues HR kam gestern. War auch hart eingestellt. > Gelockert und eingebaut.
Nach etwa 20 Metern kam dann wieder das laute Knacken. > HR demontiert und siehe da: Kugellagerkäfige auf beiden Seiten total deformiert und Laufspuren im Lager.
Habe auf lose Kugeln gewechselt, Laufspuren leicht poliert (Lackplatzer wegpoliert) und wieder eingebaut.
Nach vorsichtigen Drehen der Kurbel kam das Knacken wieder.
3 Schraubenschlüssel-Stunden später kam ich dann darauf, dass die Kette so massiv verschieden gelängt war, dass diese beim Einbau etwa einen Daumenbreit durchhängen konnte und ne Umdrehung weiter sehr sehr hart gespannt war und eben das Knacken der Kugeln im Lager verursachte. Habe die Kette nun sehr lang eingebaut und siehe > Alles prima.
Tja, nun werde ich wohl doch zum Schraubär. Nächste Projekte sind: Neue Kette, Tretlager einstellen, Black Jack aufziehen, Seitenständer (Eigenbau) montieren

Grunz,
rollo


----------



## trifi70 (7. September 2011)

Is das wirklich die Kette? Isn das für eine? Es könnte auch sein, dass Kettenblatt und/oder Ritzel/Freilauf eiern. Hätte letztlich denselben Effekt.

Falls die Breite des Black Jack noch interessiert: auf 25mm Felge (Außenmaß) am Merida Dakar 12", Karkasse 39mm, Stollen max. 43mm. Günstige Bezugsquelle hatte ich ja schonma angegeben.


----------



## rollo13 (7. September 2011)

Tja, Freilaufritzel und Kettenblatt eiern wirklich auch ein bißchen, aber nicht so stark, als dass die Kettenspannung so sehr schwanken würde. Beim Rückwärtsdrehen der Kurbel sieht man das am besten. Mal ist die Kette normal gespannt und ne Umdrehung weiter hängt die Kette gut 2cm mehr durch. Kommt wohl von der harten Einstellung der Montage bei Isla mit der Sohnemann gleich losgedüst ist. Da hat wohl alles an der jeweils schwächsten Stelle nachgegeben......

Wie gesagt, nach Lieferung sollte ersma die Kette enstpannt und die Lagereinstellung ein wenig gelockert werden. Dann sollte das funzen.
Tretlager ist bei uns noch rauh und die Pedale haben Rastpunkte. Cantiaufnahmen sind auch noch ein kleines Problem.
Die gröbsten Probleme habe ich aber selber beseitigt bekommen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. September 2011)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Falls die Breite des Black Jack noch interessiert: auf 25mm Felge (Außenmaß) am Merida Dakar 12", Karkasse 39mm, Stollen max. 43mm. Günstige Bezugsquelle hatte ich ja schonma angegeben.



Danke! Dann ist er identisch mit dem Explorer auf unserem CNOC 16.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rollo13 (22. September 2011)

So, Black Jack ist drin und Schutzbleche drauf > passt super 

Siehe Fotos


----------



## Max.mk (23. September 2011)

hey Flaneur, was für Schutzbleche hast du am CNOC verbaut? sieht schick aus.


----------



## Y_G (25. September 2011)

hab mal wieder was an unserem 16er geschraubt. Habe die V-Brakes gegen XTR (M960) getauscht. Dabei habe ich auch gleich noch auf die hübschen grauen XTR Züge umgestellt. Ergebnis: der Kleene bremst jetzt echt krass  Muss man schon ganz schön aufpassen wenn man hinter her fährt. Hat bei der ersten Bremsung gleich mal das Hinterrad gelupft 

Ist eine echte Verbesserung, sieht auch viel geiler aus. habe nur die Abstandstücken bei den Klötzen getauscht. Die kurzen halt nach innen damit die Arme besser stehen ...


----------



## alexb2012 (26. September 2011)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit:

XLC V-Brake Pro SL BR-V05

... wuerden gut an ein Beinn 20 passen.


----------



## zaskar76 (26. September 2011)

Am wichtigsten is wohl wie stark sich die Armlänge unterscheidet.


----------



## Flaneur (28. September 2011)

Max.mk schrieb:


> Was für Schutzbleche hast du am CNOC verbaut?



Die Teile nennen sich "Mudguard-Set Junior MG-C04" von XLC und sind für 16-20 Zoll Räder vorgesehen. Hab's seinerzeit im Internetversand auf gut Glück mitbestellt. Für 16" passt das am Hinterrad noch ganz gut, vorne hab ich das Teil mit Wärme so verformt, dass es sich dem Raddurchmesser besser anpasst - im Originalzustand steht es zu weit ab.

*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zdeneker (30. September 2011)

Nachdem ich hier immer mal wieder mitgelesen hab` hier ein kurzer Bericht zum neuen Radl vom Sohnemann. Bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit Islabikes. Wir haben schon ein CNOC 14, das jetzt 2 Jahre problemlos funktioniert hat und nun an den kleinen Bruder geht. 

Vor 4 Tagen hab ich dann nach langer Recherche und Fast-Kauf eines Cube (ist aber halt doch 2 Kilo schwerer und nur um das Porto billiger) ein Beinn 20 Small bestellt. Beinlänge war nach der Tabelle von Islabikes 1cm über der Untergrenze. 
Bestellung per Mail und Telefonat zur Bestätigung und Übermittlung der Kreditkartendaten wie gewohnt nett und unkompliziert. Lieferzeitangabe zu dem Zeitpunkt ca. 3 Wochen. Das ist jedoch scheinbar Standard, denn das RAd war Heute Morgen schon da.

Passt einwandfrei, im Vergleich zum CNOC natürlich ungewohnt lang und gross...
Nach ein paar Einstellungen wollte ich noch die Griffweite der Bremsen einstellen. 
Hier leider die einzige Enttäuschung: 
Es gibt überhaupt keine Einstellmöglichkeit und für einen aktuell 5 1/2 jährigen eher kleinen Jungen sind sie einfach zu lang und zu weit weg vom Lenker. Einstellbare Griffweite sollte in der Preislage eingentlich schon Standard sein finde ich... Wenn man auf der Homepage von Islabikes nachliest, wird das jedoch auch nicht versprochen, insofern formal korrekt...
Die kleinen Griffe vom CNOC fand ich perfekt und super auf die Handgrösse zu justieren. Beim Beinn leider einfach untauglich und nicht passend zur sonst schönen und durchdachten Ausstattung des Bikes.
Meine Teilekiste hat glücklicherweise noch zwei Hebel mit idealer Länge und Einstellbarkeit hergegeben: Shimano STX 2 Finger V-Brake Hebel mit Kabelklemmung am Hebel und einstellbarem Übersetzungsverhältnis. Passen nun perfekt (und leichter sind sie nebenbei wahrscheinlich auch).

Grüsse in die Runde


----------



## zdeneker (30. September 2011)

@alexb2012: Hab mit den XLC Bremsen keine Erfahrungen, sind aber recht teuer find ich. Ich werde mal demnächst alte LX mit Parallelogrammarmen ausprobieren. Hab ich noch rumliegen und diese bzw. XT Arme nun schon mehrfach an Kinder- und alte Stadträder nachgerüstet. War bisher problemlos und Du bekommst die Dinger für ein paar Euro gebraucht. Werde berichten...


----------



## chris5000 (30. September 2011)

zdeneker schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Einstellungen wollte ich noch die Griffweite der Bremsen einstellen.
> Hier leider die einzige Enttäuschung:
> Es gibt überhaupt keine Einstellmöglichkeit



 Sind an Eurem nicht diese Hebel dran? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Die haben doch die übliche Madenschraube zur Griffweiteneinstellung. Ich meine sie auch auf dem Foto oben zu sehen.


----------



## chris5000 (30. September 2011)

Ich habe jetzt grade nochmal an unserem Beinn 20 large nachgeschaut.er Hebel ist dieser: http://www.tektro.com/_english/01_products/01_prodetail.php?pid=86&sortname=Lever&sort=1&fid=3
Und der hat Griffweitenverstellung in Form einer Madenschraube, von der ich auch Gebrauch gemacht habe.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## zaskar76 (30. September 2011)

Wenn es am 20" Small nicht die Tektro sind, würde ich mal gerne ein Foto von den verbauten sehen.


----------



## zdeneker (30. September 2011)

Das scheint ja ein Ausrutscher von Islabikes gewesen zu sein...









Solche Hebel waren montiert, steht "TL39 TKMR" drauf


----------



## oldman (1. Oktober 2011)

das sind Tektro Hebel, aber halt aus der untersten Schublade. Ich gehe mal davon, dass Islabikes auch ein wenig am Komponentensourcing herumfeilt und Kosten reduziert. Oder deren Lieferant hat denen die Dinger "untergejubelt", was der Aussage zum Thema fehlende Endkontrolle in England entsprechen würde (was aber auch ein dicker Hund ist).

Auf jeden Fall würde ich denen eine nette Email inklusive Bilder schicken und ernsthaft nachfragen, ob es sich hier um einen verfrühten Aprilscherz handele. Ausserdem sollten sie Dir einen Satz vernünftige Hebel schicken.
Auf deren Webseite steht dick und fett unter "things you won't find": out of reach, stiff brakes. 
Was soll das dann?

So würde ich es machen.... wenn nichts passiert, kann man ja in ein paar einschlägigen Foren inkl FB mal ein paar Kommentare mit ordentlich Bildermaterial rausdrücken, darauf hat noch jeder Hersteller gezuckt. Man könnte ja potentielle Kundschaft verlieren.
Bei dem Preis sollte sowas einfach nicht passieren.
my2cents


----------



## zdeneker (1. Oktober 2011)

ISt schon passiert... werde berichten was Islabikes dazu sagt...


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. Oktober 2011)

zdeneker schrieb:


> ISt schon passiert... werde berichten was Islabikes dazu sagt...



Interessiert mich auch- unser 20er hat ebenfalls die Hebel verbaut! Mein Sohn kommt damit klar, daher hatte mich das nicht so sehr gestört.


----------



## zdeneker (3. Oktober 2011)

Also die erste Antwort ist enttäuschend. Hier ein Auszug:

"We have actually designed these ourselves and opened a mould so they are exclusive to us as we wanted a shorter reach brake lever. This was because there wasn't anything else available with a shorter reach we could fit to the Beinn 20. If there were to be reach adjusters fitted the bite point would be too close to the handlebars which would be a safety concern."

Die Bemerkung mit dem Bite Point finde ich den grössten Schmarrn...somit wären ja alle Hebel mit Griffweitenverstellung gefährlich solange die Bremse nicht auch gleichzeitig eine Druckpunkteinstellung hat.
Entweder hat da jemand keinen Plan oder einfach keinen Bock...

ausserdem:
Falls ich weiter "unhappy" mit den Hebeln bin kann ich das bike gerne auch zurücksenden falls es noch nicht benutzt ist. 

Ich werde weiter dran bleiben...

@chris5000: Könntest Du bitte mal nach einer Teilenummer auf den Hebeln an Eurem roten Beinn schauen. Die machen mir ja einen ganz ordentlichen Eindruck. Werde Islabikes mal fragen, warum sie diese gegen die aktuell verbauten getauscht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (4. Oktober 2011)

zdeneker schrieb:


> @chris5000: Könntest Du bitte mal nach einer Teilenummer auf den Hebeln an Eurem roten Beinn schauen.



jl510 tk m . also genau diese: http://www.miletti-parts.de/mp2010/bilder/produkte/gross/3464_1.jpg




zdeneker schrieb:


> Werde Islabikes mal fragen, warum sie diese gegen die aktuell verbauten getauscht haben.



Da haben Sie Dir doch schon Ihre Sicht der Dinge gemailt: Die Hebel, die an meinem Beinn sind, hatten Ihnen noch eine zu große Griffweite, also haben Sie etwas Geld in die Hand genommen, einen eigenen Hebel mit geringerer Griffweite designt, den Tektro nun so wie auch den Hebel für ROTHAN und CNOCs exklusiv für Islabikes herstellt und sich dabei entschieden, dass die Griffweite an diesen Hebeln nun so gering ist, dass eine Griffweitenverstellung nunmehr unnötig oder zumindest für die Kinder technisch weniger versierter Eltern zu gefährlich sei.

Wenn Sie nun aber z.B bei Deinem Kind doch noch eine zu große Griffweite hatten, obwohl Größe-und schrittlängemäßig sonst alles passt, dann hat sich Isla da aber wohl verschätzt. Und zumindest hier in D ist ohne Griffweitenverstellung aus Sicherheitsbedenken auch sicher nicht zielgruppengerecht: Denn ich denke, dass der, der sich hier soweit mit em Kinderradkauf beschäftigt, dass er auf Islabikes stößt, auch weiss, wie man mit einer Griffweitenverstellung umgeht, ohne sein Kind dabei in Gefahr zu bringen...


----------



## chris5000 (4. Oktober 2011)

zdeneker schrieb:


> Die Bemerkung mit dem Bite Point finde ich den grössten Schmarrn...somit wären ja alle Hebel mit Griffweitenverstellung gefährlich solange die Bremse nicht auch gleichzeitig eine Druckpunkteinstellung hat.


 Naja: Wenn Kinderhebel sagen wir mal die halbe Griffweite von Erwachsenenhebeln haben, dann ist da schon etwas weniger Spielraum bei einer Griffweitenverstellung. Und wenn sich dann Kind oder Eltern tatsächlich zu doof anstellen würden, wäre der "bite-point" halt mitten im Lenkerrohr und da arme Kind hätte eine wirkungslose Bremse  
Aber nichtsdestotrotz: Ich halte das auch für übertrieben und doof für die, die wissen was sie tun: Mit der Griffweitenverstellung den Druckpunkt in den Lenker verlegen, könnte ich bei den Hebeln an unserem Beinn auch.


----------



## zaskar76 (4. Oktober 2011)

Für mich sieht der Hebel so aus, als wäre er nochmal ne Ecke näher am Lenker als die von Chris am größeren Beinn. Müsste man mal genauer am Lenker sehen. Und ein Hebel der eh näher am Lenker gelagert ist, greift sich normal auch besser als einer der die Griffweite auf Anschlag eingedreht hat.

Zur Not solle es keine Problem sein, eben ein Loch mit Gewinde für ne keine Schraube als Griffweitenverstellung rein zu machen - sollte natürlich eigentlich nicht nötig sein.


----------



## chris5000 (4. Oktober 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Für mich sieht der Hebel so aus, als wäre er nochmal ne Ecke näher am Lenker als die von Chris am größeren Beinn.



So siehts aus. Habe mal die Bilder vom alten und neuen Hebel übereinandergelegt und eingefärbt. Grün="Neuer Hebel", Rot="alter Hebel":
(da stellt sich dann nun fast eher die Frage, ob man als Besitzer eines alten Beinn versuchen sollte, noch an die neuen Hebel zu kommen. @zedeneker: Verkaufst Du mir Deine? Biete EUR 15.- inkl. Versand. Falls Du zufällig auch aus Berlin kommst auch EUR 15.- bei Selbstabholung)


----------



## -Pike- (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo werte Erziehungsberechtigte,

ist mein erster Beitrag heute. Falls es Grund zur Beanstandung gibt, bitte ich um freundliche Rückinfo.
Ich lese schon seit einer Weile sehr interessiert Eure Beiträge zu den Kinderbikes und finde es echt toll wie viel Mühe und Zeit hier in dieses Thema investiert wird.
Bei mir steht nun auch der Kauf des nächsten Kinderbikes an, mein Sohn wird im Januar fünf und ist derzeit noch auf nem 12" Speci Hotrock unterwegs.
Nach meinen bisherigen Recherchen, hauptsächlich hier im Forum, tendiere ich nun zum Islabikes Beinn20. Nun ist er im Moment 114cm groß und hat eine schrittlänge von 47cm. Würdet Ihr das small oder das large nehmen? Bekommen soll er es zu Weihnachten oder zum Geburtstag, allerdings dauert es ja dann noch ein bisschen bis er damit in die nächste Bikesaison starten kann.
Er ist allerdings vom Interesse her eher "freerideorientiert", heisst er fährt sehr gerne kleine Rampen hoch, versucht zu springen und fährt auch schon recht ordentliche Abfahrten runter. Ich möchte ihm halt nicht mit einem zu großen Bike den Spass an der Sache erschweren.

Über Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen eurerseits würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## lekanteto (12. Oktober 2011)

Pike-" data-source="post: 8817822"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
-Pike- schrieb:


> Ich möchte ihm halt nicht mit einem zu großen Bike den Spass an der Sache erschweren.


Da steht die Antwort zu deiner Frage ;-)
Gerade bei seinem Einsatzbereich ist ein kleines Rad besser geeignet.


----------



## chris5000 (12. Oktober 2011)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Da steht die Antwort zu deiner Frage ;-)
> Gerade bei seinem Einsatzbereich ist ein kleines Rad besser geeignet.



Allerdings muss sich @Pike dann denke im Klaren darüber sein, dass das Small genau für das Jahr 2012 die geeignete Größe haben wird und 2013 - auch für den genannten Einsatzzweck - ein neues Rad anstehen dürfte. Wobei das ja eigentlich auch egal ist, da hier im Forum angebotene 2nd-Hand Islabikes ja i.d.R. schätzungsweise im Schnitt ca. 30 Minuten lang unverkauft bleiben 

Aber ja: Beim genannten Einsatzzweck und Direktumstieg von 12" würde ich für 2012 auch das Small favorisieren.


----------



## zaskar76 (12. Oktober 2011)

Der scheint recht groß zu sein für sein alter, könnte also schnell weiter wachsen? Und WAHRSCHEINLICH wird es eh erst wieder ab März/April richtig mit biken los gehen weil es vorher unter 0 Grad keinen Spass macht? Tendenz geht Richtung größeres Rad, aber vielleicht geht ja auch ein kleiners Geburtstagsgeschenk und das Rad dann zu Ostern oder mal zwischendurch? Diese Beratungen sind leider sehr schwierig wenn der Einsatzbereich erst nen halbes Jahr später richtig anfängt...


----------



## -Pike- (12. Oktober 2011)

Danke erstmal für Eure Meinungen. 
Ist wirklich schwierig, zumal man ja auch nicht probesitzen oder fahren kann. Um überhaupt mal in Richtung 20" zu gucken,ist er jetzt mal ein Giant XTC Lite und ein Scott Scale beide in 20" gefahren. Die waren sehr unterschiedlich. Das Giant deutlich kürzer, mit dem ist er sofort super klar gekommen, auf dem Scott sitzt er eher gestreckt, was die Sache nicht ganz so spielerisch macht. Leider habe ich bei den Kinderbikes auch noch keine Angaben zur Geometrie gefunden, so dass man mal ne Orientierung bekommen könnte.
Aber stimmt schon, ist auch noch ein halbes Jahr hin bis es dann mit dem Bike richtig losgeht. Vielleicht ist es wirklich besser noch etwas zu warten mit der Bestellung. Wie man das aber einem Fünfjährigen an seinem Geburtstag dann vernünftig rüberbringt, ohne dass es eine Entäuschung gibt? Da müsste ich mir erst noch etwas einfallen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (12. Oktober 2011)

Pike-" data-source="post: 8819138"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
-Pike- schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es wirklich besser noch etwas zu warten mit der Bestellung.



Sorry. Ich war beim Sizechart irgendwie in der Zeile verrutscht und dachte das Large würde Deinem Sohn jetzt schon passen. Aber er ist ja grade erst 1cm über der Mindestschrittlänge fürs Small.

Daher würde ich an Deiner Stelle schlicht folgendes machen, da das 12" ja sicher schon lange viel zu klein ist:

Das Small jetzt bestellen und ihm einfach unabhängig von Weihnachten/Geburtstag etc. noch jetzt im Oktober geben. Ein Fahrrad ist doch gewissermaßen ein notwendiger Gebrauchsgegenstand der einfach da sein und passen sollte.

Kinder werden doch auch sowieso zu Weihnachten/Geburtstag i.d.R. von allen Seiten mit Geschenken überhäuft und in dem Alter wird auch eher nicht hinterfragt, ob Papa/Mama nun 40.- oder 400.- Euro fürs Geschenk haben springen lassen...


----------



## norbert-naty (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo chris5000; 
Danke für die Bilder vom alten und neuen Hebel übereinandergelegt und eingefärbt. Grün="Neuer Hebel", Rot="alter Hebel":
=> Super Idee
Wir habe gestern unser Beinn 20 large bekommen. Das Bike ist echt super
alles perfekt eingestellt, Extras wie Flaschenhalter und Prop Stand schon dran montiert ..... alles wirklich OK und super !

Wir haben das Bike mit großer Freude den ganzen Nachmittag intensiv begutachtet ....... und da ist mir das mit den veränderten Hebeln gleich selbst aufgafallen.
Freut mich das wir die neue Version dran haben 
Schön zu wissen, dass Isla im Detail immer noch an den Beinn's optimiert
und die Griffweite noch weiter reduziert hat 
Und falls ich doch ne Griffweitenverstellung brauch kann ich ja einfach ein Gewinde Bohren und ne Madenschraube rein drehen.

Und hier noch ein kleiner Beitrag ans Forum ein par Beinn 20 Large Gewichte der Original Teile:
* Bike Komplett mit Pedalen und schon mit Falschenhalter = 8,8 kg 
* Islabike Flasche 67 g
* Prop Stand 257 g
* Pedale 2x à  219 g
* Schnellspanner VR 54 g
* Schnellspanner HR 60 g
* Speichen Reflektor 2x à 17 g
* Vorderrad Komplett mit Reifen jedoch ohne Schnellspanner 1.189 g
* KENDA Konversion Faltreifen, 20x1,5  330 g   
          (330 g sind sehr gut ! derMow Joe 20x1,85 wiegt das gleiche !)
* Schlauch 133 g
* Laufrad (Nage, Felge, Speichen) ohne Schellspanner  711 g

Und da wir die Waage ohnehin zur Hand hatten, haben wir noch gleich die Pedale  vom PUKY ZL 18 Alu gewogen, da uns diese sehr leicht erschienen .
 => Puky Pedal (am ZL 18) = 160 g / Stück


----------



## chris5000 (13. Oktober 2011)

norbert-naty schrieb:


> * KENDA Konversion Faltreifen, 20x1,5  330 g



Der ist auch neu. An unserem Large waren noch recht schwere Drahtreifen (die ich gegen Maxxis DTH 1.75 Faltreifen getauscht habe)


----------



## -Pike- (13. Oktober 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Sorry. Ich war beim Sizechart irgendwie in der Zeile verrutscht und dachte das Large würde Deinem Sohn jetzt schon passen. Aber er ist ja grade erst 1cm über der Mindestschrittlänge fürs Small.
> 
> Daher würde ich an Deiner Stelle schlicht folgendes machen, da das 12" ja sicher schon lange viel zu klein ist:
> 
> ...


 
@chris: Der Gedanke ist auch nicht verkehrt. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen wieviel man für ein 1 Jahr gelaufenes Small ungefähr noch bekommen würde, von einem guten gepflegten Zustand ausgegangen?


----------



## rollo13 (13. Oktober 2011)

So etwa 100 Euro 
Würde es Dir aber auch für 120 sofort abnehmen.

Ne, in Ernst. Bei ebay gehen die top gepflegten für fast Neupreis + Versandkosten innerhlab weniger Minuten weg.


----------



## -Pike- (13. Oktober 2011)

Na wenn das so ist, dann werde ich wohl erstmal das small nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (17. Oktober 2011)

Pike-" data-source="post: 8819138"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
-Pike- schrieb:


> ...Ist wirklich schwierig, zumal man ja auch nicht probesitzen oder fahren kann...



Sag doch mal an, wo du wohnst...vielleicht ist das naechste Bike nicht weit weg und du kanst doch bei einem IBC-Papa aufschlagen zum Probesitzen


----------



## -Pike- (17. Oktober 2011)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Sag doch mal an, wo du wohnst...vielleicht ist das naechste Bike nicht weit weg und du kanst doch bei einem IBC-Papa aufschlagen zum Probesitzen


 
Ich wohne zwischen Leipzig und Chemnitz. Also wenn es stolze Isla-Besitzer-Papas in der Nähe gibt, bitte melden.


----------



## urli (18. Oktober 2011)

Würde mir eine die minimale Höhe vom Boden zur Satteloberkante bei einem Beinn 20 small messen (Natürlich bei voll versenkten Sattelstütze). Bei unserem Conc 14" sind wir jetzt bei 53cm ich würde gerne wissen was da noch fehlt. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## rollo13 (21. Oktober 2011)

16er CNOC bei ebay:

"friss aus der Service"


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. Oktober 2011)

rollo13 schrieb:


> 16er CNOC bei ebay:
> 
> "friss aus der Service"



Aha- erst alles Mist, jetzt eines der besten Kinderbikes.... (Soweit man den Text entziffern kann).


----------



## chris5000 (21. Oktober 2011)

norbert-naty schrieb:


> * Bike Komplett mit Pedalen und schon mit Falschenhalter = 8,8 kg



...aber ohne den Ständer. Oder?

danke,
Chris


----------



## rollo13 (21. Oktober 2011)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Aha- erst alles Mist, jetzt eines der besten Kinderbikes.... (Soweit man den Text entziffern kann).



oh mann. Das ist NICHT meine Anzeige. Fand´s nur lustig.


----------



## Waldschleicher (22. Oktober 2011)

rollo13 schrieb:


> oh mann. Das ist NICHT meine Anzeige. Fand´s nur lustig.



Verdammt!


----------



## Hagenpitcher (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Islabikes CNOC 14. AM besten in blau, da es für meinen kleinen Sohnemann ist. Würde mich über ein Angebot sehr freuen. Einfach ne Nachricht schreiben und dann wird man sich schon einig werden.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (27. Oktober 2011)

Kurz eine Info zu den Versandkosten von Islabikes (hab grad die Information erhalten - hätt ich das gewusst, hätte ich das 14er behalten und mir ne andere Lösung für 2012 überlegt!)

*Shipping to Switzerland is £40.00 per bike (Rothan, Cnoc 14, Cnoc 16), £50.00 per bike (Beinn 20 small, Beinn 20 large, Beinn 24, Luath 24, Luath 26, Luath 700) or £80.00 (Beinn 26 small, Beinn 26 large, Creig 26*). 

Versandkosten ab 20 Zoll = 50 Pfund? Zusätzlich Verzollung (CH etwa CHF 10.-- pro Bike) und Administrationsgebühr vom Zoll (CH: zwischen CHF 15 und 25) sowie Mwst (8% - immerhin "etwas" weniger als in DE), da hat man nur zum Preis der Verzollung und vom Versand so viel ausgegeben wie ein günstiges Bike neu im Baumarkt kostet (Vergleich hinkt natürlich gewaltig wegen der Qualitätsunterschiede bzw. dem Gewicht, verdeutlicht aber, dass die Sache deutlich teurer wird, als der publizierte Preis vermuten lässt).

Erlich gesagt finde ich die Versandpsesen eine Unverschämtheit, zumal der Versand einer Kiste beispielsweise bei der deutschen Post schon für unter 10 Euro zu haben ist. Ein 26er ist natürlich teurer, aber GBP 80 für das Creig (ist schon geplant für in 2.5 Jahren) ist dann sogar für Leute mit grosszügigem Budget langsam grenzwertig.

Da bleibt es ein schwacher Trost, dass im Gewicht vergleichbare Bikes wie das Scott Scale RC Jr 24 mehr als doppelt so viel im Laden kostet (Modell 2012: ab EUR 999.--). Würde mir auch gefallen, ist steht aber angesichts des Preises nicht zur Diskussion.

Dies nur zur Information, falls sich jemand "auf die Schnelle" noch für eine Bestellung in GB entscheiden sollte (Versand DE könnte eventuell ein paar Euro günstiger sein, aber "günstig ist was anderes). A porpos: gemäss Mail ist für die Beinn-Seire 2012 keine Farbänderung geplant.

Tja, schöne Bescherung...

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (27. Oktober 2011)

@NoSaint:

Der Versand nach D kostet seit ein paar Monaten GBP 40.- . Vorher waren es GBP 30.- (Zoll,Zollgebühr, Mwst. etc. fällt nach D nicht an). Das wurde hier im Thread etwas weiter oben lang und breit diskutiert.

Grund für die Erhöhung war das Abspringen des ursprünglichen Versenders, so das ein paar Wochen lang überaupt keine Räder nach D (und vermutlich auch CH) geliefert werden konnten und der dann neu gefundene Versender hat es halt nicht für weniger gemacht.

Wenn Du einen Versender für Islabikes kennst, der Ihnen den Auslandsversand Versand günstiger als und genauso zuverlässig erledigt wie ihr jetziger bzw. alter, schlage ihn Islabikes vor und man wird Dir dort dankbar sein.

Ich für meinen Teil hatte in der Zeit in der Islabikes nicht nach D liefern konnte mal bei einem Logistikdienstleister angefragt, was es mich wohl kosten würde, von dort ein Rad für einen Freund einzeln holen zu lassen: Waren so um die EUR 150.-...

So einfach ist das nicht. Also bitte erstmal selbst Preise recherchieren (und dabei auch auf den Unterschied zwischen Gewicht und Volumengewicht achten), bevor man mit "Unverschämtheit" und dergleichen ankommt und einen Riesenaufstand macht... Oder wär Dir "kostenloser Versand" und ein um GBP 50.- teurerer Basispreis eventuell lieber?  (so machen es andere)

---

Hey Ja. Ein BEINN 20 kostet derzeit nach D inklusive Versand EUR 330.-.
Das ist deutlich mehr als ein CUBE TEAM KID 200 hier im Laden kostet und deutlich weniger als ein MTB-Cycletech Moskito. Passt doch. So what?

Und für Zoll, MwSt und was sich die Schweiz da nun noch so allles an Gebühren ausdenkt kann Islabikes ja nun doch wohl wirklich nix.


----------



## chris5000 (27. Oktober 2011)

p.s: Und bei dem Wechselkursverlauf GBP/CHF scheint mir Deine Beschwerde mit Verlaub sowieso als "Jammern auf hohem Niveau":

http://de.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=GBPCHF=X&t=5y&l=on&z=m&q=l&c=

(Aber ok: Für Wechselkurse kann Isla ja auch nichts)

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## NoSaint_CH (28. Oktober 2011)

Ist mir ja nur darum gegangen, die aktuellen Preise (natürlich insbesondere für CH) anzugeben. Was ich dabei vergessen hatte ist, dass wir als nicht-EU-Land von der GB-Mwst entlastet werden, was im Falle eine Beinn 24 etwa die Höhe der Versandkosten ausmacht.

Somit gibt es in dem Punkt nichts zu mecken (für Schweizer), allerdings bleibt das Problem der sehr hohen Versandkosten. Wechselkurs GBP/CHF liegt bei rund 1.40, sind immerhin 70 Franken an Versandkosten, im Vergleich zu einem Versand welcher mit der deutschen Post schon für rund 10 Euro (ca. 12.50 Franken) zu haben ist, darf man das schon als unverschämt bezeichnen (ist immerhin mehr als 5x so teuer, selbst wenn's bei einem 24er doppelt so teuer wäre, ist es noch immer ein Mehrfaches). Wer die Kosten einsteckt ist mir im Grunde egal, aber ich würde die Differenz lieber in Zubehör (Klingel, Flaschenhalter oder vernünftige Reifen) investieren, da haben alle mehr davon.

Sollte nur eine Info betreffend CH-Versand sein. Bestellen werd ich trotzdem, weil die Bikes für unsere Einsätze (viel Uphill - und steil) einfach taugen und ich einen 6-jährigen noch nicht mit einer Federgabel beglücken und durch einen 3-fach Wechsler vorne zusätzlich geistig belasten muss. Bin mir nur mit der Farbe noch nicht sicher (Himmelbau war für das 14er nett, beim 24er bin ich mir noch nicht sicher - vielleicht doch eher rot).

Dass die Preise schon angegeben wurde, ist mir leider entgangen (sorry, aber ich habe nicht all die vielen Beiträge gelesen), bitte um Entschuldigung für das Doppelposting.

Marc
Und da es um eine Info "für Schnellentschlossene" geht (z.B. Weihnacht): Islabikes hat folgendes zur aktuellen Lieferfrist geschrieben "Delivery takes 3 weeks from receipt of payment".


----------



## -Pike- (28. Oktober 2011)

Hatte Dienstag den 25.10. das Beinn 20small für meinen Sohn bestellt, mir wurden am Tel. auch ca. 3 Wochen Lieferzeit angekündigt. Mittwoch kam schon die Versandbestätigung mit UPS Trackingnummer und seit heute liegt es bei UPS im Depot Frankfurt. Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## -Pike- (29. Oktober 2011)

Und heute ist es schon da. Also da kann man wirklich nicht meckern . Sieht auch echt top aus, nur die Reifen "Innova 20x1.35" (hab ich noch nie gehört) gehen gar nicht, sehen aus wie Trennscheiben. Da heißt es wohl schnell Mow Joe`s bestellen. Ich weiß nur noch nicht ob ich 1.85 oder 2.0 nehmen soll. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## zdeneker (29. Oktober 2011)

2.0 passen super. Heute die erste grössere Testfahrt auf Trails im Wald. Junior ist begeistert. Nur für eine Schutzblechkonstruktion wirds dann ziemlich eng. Ich hab im Moment hinten provisorisch ein altes gekürztes 26er SKS Schutzblech montiert. Da sind dann wirklich nur noch 2mm zwischen Schutzblech und Reifen oben an den Sitzstreben. Würde die Reifen aber auf jeden Fall in der Breite empfehlen. Gefahren jetzt so mit ca. 1,5 Bar bei Fahrergewicht 18kg. Sind stabil und federn gut an Kanten. Grip ist auch optimal. Geht wahrscheinlich auch noch mit bisschen weniger Druck gut.

Die 1,35 Reifen an Deinem Beinn hören sich eher nach der Strassenoption an. Bei uns waren 1.75er montiert.

Schöne Grüsse,

Zdenek


----------



## zdeneker (29. Oktober 2011)

Mit den Lieferzeiten hab ich bisher übrigens auch nur gute Erfahrungen. Die sagen immer 3 Wochen. Sowohl das kleine Cnoc als auch das Beinn waren jeweils nach wenigen Tagen da...


----------



## -Pike- (29. Oktober 2011)

Danke für den Tipp. War auch meine Tendenz, da auf dem bisherigen 12 "Bike meines Sohnes auch schon 2.125er drauf waren und die 100g mehr gegenüber den 1.85ern kann man ja an andere Stelle sparen. Z.B. Pedale, die fühlen sich echt schwer an.
Ich wusste übrigens gar nicht, dass es eine Straßen- und Offroadvariante gibt. Das hatte ich bei der Bestellung nicht beachtet. Gibt es da außer den Reifen noch andere Unterschiede?


----------



## zdeneker (29. Oktober 2011)

Auf der Homepage gibts doch bei den Bikes jeweils noch ein Menu "customise your Islabike". Da kannst Du verschiedene Optionen wählen, z.B. Tires, luggage Rack, mudgards, personal name transfer usw. und auch bei den Reifen ob Du sie zusätzlich bestellen willst oder gleich montiert... Das Radl an sich bleibt schon gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (29. Oktober 2011)

Mow Joe in 2".


----------



## Hagenpitcher (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich suche für unseren kleinen angehenden Biker ein Islabike CNOC 16. Hatte bereits nach nem 14er Ausschau gehalten, aber das wird zu klein nach reiflicher Überlegung. Wer ein CNOC 16 abzugeben hat, der kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## rollo13 (2. November 2011)

Hiho,

mein Großer fährt das CNOC 16 und strampelt sich da leider ein wenig ab. Der Kollege fährt ein viel zu großes Puky in 18 Zoll. Mit vieeel Anlauf und auf gerader Strecker wird meiner allerdings regelmäßig abgehängt. Lange Strecken gehen auf Dauer auch nur sehr langsam.
Das hintere Ritzel hat 18 Zähne. Hier auf 16 zu tauschen wäre ohne Weiteres möglich, allerdings kommt er damit dann wohl nicht mehr den Hausberg hoch.

> Schaltung! Hat schon jemand überlegt / versucht / geschafft an das  CNOC 16 ne Schaltung zu montieren? Ich dachte daran, das HR-Ritzel gegen ein anderes zu tauschen. Kann man 6-Gang Schraubkränze auf 3-Gang oder 2-Gang kürzen und das passend machen? Bräuchte dann noch einen kleinen Umwerfer und einen Schalter. Hm, jemamnd ne Idee?
Oder istb es besser, das Ganze nach vorne auf das vordere Kettenblatt zu verlegen? Hier müste dann wohl der gesamte Kurbeltreib neu, was?

Gruß


----------



## Y_G (2. November 2011)

ich würde glaube ich lieber vorne bauen, neu Kurbel und Innenlager da sparste dann auch noch ordentlich Gewicht. Brauchst aber auch nen Kettenspanner. Mhhh... Könnte schon gehen...


----------



## norbert-naty (3. November 2011)

Hallo an alle ISLA-biker .-)

könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?

* Ich möchte beim *Beinn 20 large* die Laufräder *radial Speichen* und dabei gleich die *Hälfte der Speichen weg lassen* (d.h. nur 16 Speichen je Laufrad).

* Frage: - Welche Speichen-Längen benötige ich bei Beibehaltung der 
original ISLA Felgen und Naben?
- Woher bekomme ich günstig Speichen und Alunippel?

DANKE und Gruss an alle ISLA Biker.


----------



## lekanteto (3. November 2011)

norbert-naty schrieb:


> * Ich möchte beim *Beinn 20 large* die Laufräder *radial Speichen* und dabei gleich die *Hälfte der Speichen weg lassen* (d.h. nur 16 Speichen je Laufrad).


Ich hatte mal ein 20" VR vom meinem Sohn mit hb-m770 Nabe radial eingespeicht nachdem es zuvor gekreutzt eingespeicht war. Nach ca. einem Jahr ist ein Stück aus dem Nabenflasch rausgebrochen. 
Beim Einspeichen wird der Nabenflansch geschwächt. Wenn die neuen Speichen jetzt in eine andere Richtung ziehn, wird der Flansch noch mehr geschwächt.
Daher würde ich das HR nur gekreuzt einspeichen und für das VR eine neue Nabe nehmen und beim Aufbau ein Tensio benutzen.
Wenn du die Laufräder ausgespeicht hast, würde mich mal das Gewicht der Isla-Naben interessieren.


norbert-naty schrieb:


> - Welche Speichen-Längen benötige ich bei Beibehaltung der
> original ISLA Felgen und Naben?


Felge und Nabe ausmessen und Speichenrechner (z.B. Spokomat) benutzen.


norbert-naty schrieb:


> - Woher bekomme ich günstig Speichen und Alunippel?



Alunippel: derks-wielersport
Speichen: komponentix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (3. November 2011)

rollo13 schrieb:


> Der Kollege fährt ein viel zu großes Puky.
> Mit vieeel Anlauf und auf gerader Strecke wird meiner regelmäßig abgehängt. Lange Strecken gehen auf Dauer auch nur sehr langsam.


Mein Sohn kennt den Frust. Er hat selbst an seinem 20" Rad nur einen Gang mit 2:1 Übersetzung und kann deshalb bergab nicht so schnell fahren wie Freunde mit Schaltung.

Ich bin das Problem so angegangen:
Ich habe ihm erklärt, dass es Räder für unterschiedliche Anwendungsfälle gibt: 


Mit Rennrädern kann man schnell auf der Straße fahren.
Mit "Springrädern" (so nennt er seins, ohne Schaltung, klein und wendig und mit breiten Felgen/Reifen) kann man gut auf "Hügelstrecken" (Pumptracks) fahren, über kleine Schanzen springen, Gleichgewicht auf der Stelle üben, Bordsteinkanten mit VR anheben hochfahren, rückwärts kleine Neigungen wieder runterrollen, auf holprigen Wegen fahren, Treppen runterfahren , so stark in den Stand abbremsen, dass das Hinterrad hoch kommt, etc.
 Mit Rädern mit Korb und Licht kann man gut einkaufen fahren, usw.
Dann passe ich die Zeit mit ihm auf dem Fahrrad auch an sein Rad an. D.h. es geht nicht nur darum, möglichst lange Strecken zu fahren oder der schnellste zu sein. Wir verbringen auch Zeit mit Fahrtechnik-Spielereien oder auf Wegen wo das "viel zu große Puky" an seine Grenzen stoßen würde.

Zusätzlich hoffe ich auch, dass mein Sohn lernt, dass der schnellste nicht immer unbedingt der beste sein muss. Jeder hat unterschiedliche Voraussetzungen. Der eine kann das besser, der andere etwas anderes. Trotzdem können alle Spaß haben


----------



## rollo13 (3. November 2011)

@ lekanteto

Mein Großer weiß, dass man mit anderen Rädern keine Berge hochfahren kann und auf der Stelle balancieren und so weiter. Könnte jetzt noch mehr erzählen, aber das löst das Problem nicht. Ob er das mit der Schaltung am ersten Tag kapiert ist ne ganz andere Frage. Ist schon komplex, die Gänge der Geschwindigkeit anzupassen. Deshalb wäre 2-Gang optimal, 3-Gang das Maximum.

Was meint Ihr, passt sowas? http://www.ebay.de/itm/Freilauf-Zah...nsportwesen&hash=item3cbdcba568#ht_956wt_1008

Gruß,
rollo


----------



## Pan Tau (4. November 2011)

norbert-naty schrieb:


> Hallo an alle ISLA-biker .-)
> 
> könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?
> 
> ...



Im Rahmen von "Pimp my Puky" habe ich das 20" Vorderrad ebenfalls neu aufgebaut - allerdings nicht mit radialer Speichung. Als Nabe hat sich die 105er Shimano bisher gut bewährt und die Speichen (Sapim Race DD 2,0/1,8) habe ich bei Pedalkraft Spezialräder bestellt. Dort musst Du eigentlich nur die Felge und die Nabe spezifizieren und die Kollegen suchen Dir die passenden Speichen raus


----------



## zaskar76 (4. November 2011)

Die 20er haben 28Loch Felgen und Naben. Wird äusserst grenzwertig mit 14 Speichen hinten, radial erst recht.

Wenn da wer was zerlegt, wäre es sehr, sehr, sehr nett, wenn die Felgen mal einzeln gewogen werden.


----------



## wefunkster (5. November 2011)

*SORRY, VERKAUFT*

Verkaufe schweren Herzens das sehr gut gepflegte und auch (allerdings in Richtung Tour) gepimpte Beinn 20 small meines Sohnes wg. Umstieg auf 24":

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=434136

Hier zusätzliche, aktuelle hi-res pics und ein paar Kommentare: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/24827


----------



## Schleif (15. November 2011)

Hallo!

Ich such notch für Weihnachten ein Rothan - und freue mich über jede Nachricht.

Grüße


----------



## zaskar76 (16. November 2011)

Neben dem Bikemarkt, der eigentlich dafür vorgesehen ist, gibt es doch mittlerweile mehr als genug Suche-Threads zu Islas! Muss denn dieser Thread hier auch noch immer wieder vollgespamt werden???


----------



## papa deluxe (20. November 2011)

Tach,

kann mir evtl. jemand spontan passende (also ausreichend kleine) Bar Ends für das Bein small empfehlen ? Mein Sohn möchte gerne welche haben...

Danke
der papa


----------



## Cleaner33 (29. November 2011)

@wefunkster
Danke für die Bilder mit Sohn,die haben mich überzeugt, meinem Sohn(4) nächstes Jahr ein Beinn 20 small zu kaufen!Der Rahmen wirkt auf Bildern erst größer aber mit Fahrer kompakter.


----------



## chris5000 (30. November 2011)

Nachdem das Original X4 Schaltwerk am Beinn 20 large meiner Tochter aus ungeklärter Ursache - vermutlich Sturz - nicht mehr richtig wollte, habe ich es gegen ein x7 mit kurzem Käfig getauscht (unterhalb x7 scheint es keine kurzen Käfige bei SRAM zu  geben). Und ich finde, die Proportionen stimmen jetzt viel besser für so ein kleines Rad:





...präziser schaltet es natürlich auch. Und nebenbei ist mir bei der Montage aufgefallen, dass die Kette im Original irgendwie ungefähr 6 Glieder zu lang war . Die Käfiglänge ändert ja doch eigentlich nix an der korrekten Kettenlänge. Jetzt sind es 90 Glieder statt 96 bei 34 Zähnen vorn und 32 hinten als größtem Ritzel. Habe nur grade nicht im Kopf, wieviele Zähne das Originalblatt hatte. Kann Isla da irgendeinen besonderen Grund haben für die lange Kette?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleaner33 (30. November 2011)

Wird das schaltwerk im kleinsten Gang nicht zu sehr gespannt?
Ich denke da an ein RR-Schaltwerk mit weniger Zähnen.(?)


----------



## chris5000 (30. November 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Wird das schaltwerk im kleinsten Gang nicht zu sehr gespannt?
> Ich denke da an ein RR-Schaltwerk mit weniger Zähnen.(?)



Hmm. So ein echter Kettenlängenspezialist bin ich ehrlich gesagt auch erst gestern durch google geworden . Aber dort habe ich einerseits irgendsoeinen Rechner, wo man Kettenstrebenlänge und Zähnezahlen von Blatt, Ritzel und Schaltwerksröllchen angeben musste befragt und andererseits Sheldon Brown, der empfiehlt die Kette nicht durchs Schaltwerk gefädelt einfach um größtes Ritzel und größtes Kettenblatt zu legen, um zu schauen, wie lang sie sein muss. Beides kam zum Ergebnis von ca. 90 Gliedern.


----------



## Cleaner33 (30. November 2011)

Ok,hauptsache es läuft gut. Sieht halt durch das einzige Kettenblatt dann sehr gespannt aus.


----------



## chris5000 (30. November 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Sieht halt durch das einzige Kettenblatt dann sehr gespannt aus.




Ja. Komisch siehts schon irgendwie aus... und wenn ich so drüber nachdenke:  Irgendwelche Kettenlängenrechner und Sheldon Brown mögen zwar tolle Methoden zum Ermitteln der richtigen Kettenlänge haben - aber wahrscheinlich gehen beide auch von mehreren Kettenblättern aus, so dass die Kombination "großes Blatt/großes Ritzel" die der Berechnung zugrunde liegt, eigentlich fast nie wirklich gefahren wird - höchstens mal kurz unabsichtlich...

Also kann mir irgendein Wissender hier sagen, ob der Käfig so nah an der Waagerechten im leichtesten Gang irgendwie nachteilig ist und zwei oder drei Kettenglieder mehr (oder gar sechs ) daher doch besser wären, oder ob das so wie auf dem Bild oben in Ordnung ist? Danke im Voraus


----------



## bwholo75 (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen! 
Bei uns ist nun das CNOC14 für unsere Tochter zu Weihnachten angekommen! Die sind ja wirklich nett und superschnell. 
Nun habe ich aber mal an diejenigen ne Frage, die auch schon Räder dort gekauft haben. Ich finde den Druckpunkt der Bremsen sehr weit hinten, also am Griff!? Haben die das grundsätzlich so und empfiehlt es sich, die Bremse gleich nachzustellen oder ist das im Sinne kleiner Kinderhände ganz vernünftig so? An ihrem bisherigen Puky fühlt sich die Bremse deutlich strammer an!?

Danke für die Antworten ; -)


----------



## zaskar76 (2. Dezember 2011)

Beim 14" würde ich eh erstmal den Griff ne ganze Ecke weiter an den Lenker stellen mit dieser kleinen Madenschraube. Dann halt gucken wie Kind gut zurecht kommt.


----------



## tripletschiee (7. Januar 2012)

Nach 2 statt 3 Wochen war das Beinn 20" schon da.
Hier sind ein paar Fotos: CLICK!

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## Y_G (9. Januar 2012)

hatte eigentlich jemand mal versucht nur einen Rahmen von Isla zu kaufen?


----------



## Hagenpitcher (21. Januar 2012)

Habe für meinen Kleinen nach langem Hin und Her ein blaues CNOC14 bestellt. Die Beratung war echt klasse, ebenso wie der Bestellvorgang am Telefon. 
Freitag mittag hab ich das Bike geordert und am Mittwoch drauf stand es bereits bei mir zuhause. Also nicht einmal eine Woche von der Insel bis nach Deutschland. Absolut klasse. 
Es verlief alles reibungslos per Kreditkarte und ich habe inklusive Versand und aller Gebühren 255 bezahlt.

Vom Bike bin ich absolut begeistert und es wird hier bei uns in Dresden auch ein Highlight sein. So viele fahren davon ja nicht rum. Am besten ist die sehr kindgerechte Ausstattung z.B. sehr gute leicht zu bedienende Bremsen, Gewicht, dünner Lenkerdurchmesser, ...

Nun bin ich sehr gespannt auf die großen Augen am 08.02.2012, denn da hat unser Kleiner Geburtstag.

Also wer noch scheu hat dort zu bestellen, denn kann ich nur ermutigen es zu wagen. Absolut vertrauenserweckend und Top Qualität. Die Gebrauchtpreise sind sehr abenteuerlich, sodass es eigentlich keinen Sinn macht. Ich habe mich zum Kauf durchgeriungen und werde es mit nahezu 100%iger Sicherheit nie bereuen. Alle weiteren Bikes werde ich bis 24 Zoll ebenfalls dort bestellen.

CU Hagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (24. Januar 2012)

Achja, es ist ein Beinn 20 SMALL.

Gruß aus MUC,
  Gerhard



tripletschiee schrieb:


> Nach 2 statt 3 Wochen war das Beinn 20" schon da.
> Hier sind ein paar Fotos: CLICK!
> 
> Gruß aus MUC,
> Gerhard


----------



## urli (30. Januar 2012)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Achja, es ist ein Beinn 20 SMALL.
> 
> Gruß aus MUC,
> Gerhard



und das beinn 20 small mit alukurbel, das wird ja immer besser. wir werden eines anfang märz bestellen. sohn hat sich wieder für ein rotes entschieden.


----------



## Ronja (30. Januar 2012)

habt Ihr eigentlich Erfahrung, ob die auch im Frühjahr noch so schnell liefern, oder nur jetzt, wo bikemäßig eher saure Gurkenzeit ist?


----------



## rollo13 (30. Januar 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> hatte eigentlich jemand mal versucht nur einen Rahmen von Isla zu kaufen?



Ja, hat aber nicht funktioniert, da aus Asien komplett montiert geliefert wird.


----------



## urli (14. Februar 2012)

das neue Beinn small ist nach einer Woche aus UK angekommen. Alles in bester Ordnung und nach dem Vergleich zum CONC 14 müsste der JUN eigentlich zurecht kommen. Bei uns ist aber sowieso noch SKI statt Bike angesagt und bis zum Geburtstag dauert es auch noch eine wenig. Es ist dann ein 29" für die kleinen so schaut es zuminderst aus wenn der Sattel ganz eingefahren ist ;-)

Es hat out of the box 8,85kg (mit Rückstrahler und Klingel) und der Steuersatz war zum nachziehen. Den Bouden für die Schaltung werde ich noch kürzen und die Pedale ev. wechseln. Die Kette werde ich auch tauschen denn damit kann man fast einen Panzer antreiben. ALU-Kurbel ist an bord werde sie mal demontieren und wiegen.

Fotos vom Beinn 20 small - Leider bin ich gestern nicht mehr dazugekommen alles zu demontieren aber was ich schon geschafft hat im Album. Rest folgt wenn ich wieder Zeit habe.


----------



## rofl0r (15. Februar 2012)

Nur mal so zur Info, Isla hat via FB den link zu einem Twenty-Nein(er) Testergebnis veröffentlicht. Ob das die (Kinder)Bikewelt wirklich braucht...ka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ridester (17. Februar 2012)

Servus,

ich wollte nur mal kurz eine (weitere) positive Meldung zur Abwicklung eines Auftrages bei islabikes.co.uk abgeben.
Das am Dienstag georderte Cnoc 14, wurde am Freitag geliefert.

Schneller geht das auch bei einem deutschen Versender sicher nicht. Super!


----------



## MaJuMa (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
wir sind auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rad für unsere Tochter unter anderem in diesem Forum auf Islabikes gestoßen! Bis letzen Herbst hatte sie ein 12 Zoll Puky, eigentlich viel zu schwer und jetzt passt es natürlich garnicht mehr. Sie ist 4 1/2, heute gemessen 110cm, Schrittlänge 48cm, also relativ groß für ihr Alter. Laut Liste wäre ja das Beinn 20 small passend. Ist natürlich so eine Sache, es einfach so zu bestellen ohne Test. Gibt es zufällig jemanden im Raum Erlangen/Nürnberg, der so ein Rad hat und unsere Tochter mal Probe sitzen lassen würde? Was haltet ihr im Vergleich vom Cube Kid 200?
Freue mich über wertvolle Tips, vielen Dank schonmal!!


----------



## chris5000 (19. Februar 2012)

MaJuMa schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr im Vergleich vom Cube Kid 200?



Nichts.


----------



## MaJuMa (19. Februar 2012)

wegen des Gewichts oder gibt es noch andere Gründe, die dagegen sprechen?


----------



## chris5000 (22. Februar 2012)

MaJuMa schrieb:


> wegen des Gewichts oder gibt es noch andere Gründe, die dagegen sprechen?



Ja. Im Wesentlichen wegen 2kg bzw. 20% Mehrgewicht. Darüberhinaus hat das Cube aber auch den grottigeren Antrieb: Tourney und Schraubkranz und Stahlkurbel. (Abweichend vom derzeitigen Foto auf islabikes.com haben die BEINNs nun auch Alukurbeln). Und sicher nicht ohne Grund lässt islabikes ein eigenes Kinderbremshebeldesign von Tektro fertigen.

Gruß,
Chris

p.s: Sorry für die späte Antwort. War im Urlaub.

p.p.s: Allerdings dürfte nach meinem Empfinden das CUBE von den ganzem "SpecializedCubeStevensSteppenwolfScottHaibike-Kinderrad-Einheitsbrei" noch das brauchbarste sein.


----------



## MaJuMa (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo Chris,

vielen Dank für die hilfreiche Antwort! Haben sie gestern mal auf ein Cube gesetzt, würde von der Größe her schon gehen. Jetzt würde ich sie schon gerne nochmal auf ein Beinn 20s setzen, nur leider scheint im Umkreis von Nürnberg keiner eins zu haben.
Kommt man denn irgendwie an die Rahmengeometrie-Daten ran, die habe ich auf der Homepage nicht gefunden?
Grüße, MaJuMa


----------



## chris5000 (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo MaJuMa,

Nein. Rahmengeometriedaten hat Isla so weit ich weiß nirgends veröffentlicht. Andererseits findest Du hier in diesem ellenlangen Thread bzw. im ganzen Kinderbikes-Forum fast ausschließlich Erfahrungen von Islabikes-Blindbestellern (=ohne Testfahrt), die sich allein auf die Größentabelle verlassen haben. Und ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass sich hier jemals im Anschluss irgendjemand über die Geometrie oder ein zu großes oder zu kleines eingetroffenes Rad mokiert hätte.

Wichtig dabei ist allerdings, dass die Angabe für "minimum inside leg" - also die Mindestschrittlänge in Socken die fast allein Entscheidende ist. "approx minimum height" und "approx age" sind höchstens drittrangig.
Und das, wenn die Schrittlänge des Kindes auch nur einen halben cm unterhalb von "minimum inside leg" liegt, dass Rad solange zu groß ist, wie der fehlende halbe Zentimeter nicht hinzugewachsen ist: Die angegebene Mindestschrittlänge ist bei Isla wirklich immer das absolute Minimum, um bei ganz nach untem gestellten Sattel mit beiden Füßen gleichzeitig gerade so stabil stehen zu können.

"maximum inside leg"  ist nach meiner Erfahrung hingegen stets zu großzügig angegeben. Wessen Kind da schon in der Nähe des angegebenen Maximums ist, aber noch nicht das Minimum fürs nächst größere Modell erreicht hat, sollte m.E. warten. Sonst wird das Rad zu schnell zu klein.

Und nochmal zum Gewicht: für ein 5-jähriges Kind, dürfte der Unterschied zwischen einem 9kg- und einem 11kg Rad noch sehr vorsichtig extrapoliert mindestetens dem Unterschied zwischen 12kg und 17kg bei einem Erwachsenenrad entsprechen.

Wie würdest Du wohl für Dich entscheiden? 

Aber klar: Mit Testfahrt wäre es natürlich noch besser.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## urli (28. Februar 2012)

falls es jemanden interessiert wir haben für das Beinn 20 small 348,48 Euro bezahlt und in Bad Ischl (Österreich) ist eine Beinn 20 small und ein Conc 14" zum Probefahren .


----------



## mrmax (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, habe letzte Woche Donnerstag ein Cnoc 14 und ein Cnoc 16 bestellt. Montag waren die Räder da. 
Sind der Hammer...
Konnten leider nicht in einem Paket verschickt werden.
Für 2 Pakete hat der Versand 67 Pfund gekostet.

Grüße


----------



## Tiri (4. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe bisher auch nur supergute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk-Ac (12. März 2012)

Hi,
habe am WE ein Beinn 20 Small fur unsere kurze bestellt,
heute gezahlt.
Bin mal gespannt wie alles läuft.

gruß
Dirk


----------



## huhue (14. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich will ein Cnoc 14 oder 16 für meinen lütten (3,5J) kaufen.

Da seine Schrittlänge (40cm) genau zwischen dem Mindestmass der beiden Räder liegt wäre ich für eure Erfahrungen dankbar.

Bis jetzt fährt er ein Kokua Jumper und ist damit schon sehr sicher unterwegs.  Ich würde zwar gerne das 16er nehmen, habe aber bedenken das es zu groß ist und zusammen mit der Umstellung von Fuss auf Handbremse zu Problemen führt. Allerdings haben hier ja schon einige davon berichtet das die einschätzung der Größentabelle eher zu konservativ ist.

Danke für alle Tips.


----------



## chris5000 (14. März 2012)

huhue schrieb:


> Allerdings haben hier ja schon einige davon berichtet das die einschätzung der Größentabelle eher zu konservativ ist.



 Kann ich mich nicht errinnern hier je sowas gelesen zu haben. Meiner Erfahrung mit inzwischen 4 verschiedenen Islabikes-Größen ist vielmehr, dass die angegebene Mindestschrittlänge immer wirklich das absolute Minimum darstellt (um mit Schuhen, mit beiden Füßen gleichzeitig in einer gerade eben schon stabilen Weise auf dem Boden stehen zu können.)

Das heisst m.E: Bei 40cm ist das 16er zu groß als erstes Frahrrad, wenn es für sofort sein soll.

Es sei denn Du trickst ein bisschen, indem Du Dir einen kleinen Sattel mit Kerzenstütze besorgst. Sowas baut die 2cm flacher, die noch fehlen. Ich hatte das seinerzeit beim 14er so gemacht, indem ich die ersten Wochen noch Stütze und Sattel vom ROTHAN verwendet habe.

Vielleicht kannst Du die ersten Wochen KOKUA-Sattel und Stütze verwenden? Das Stützenmaß vom CNOC ist 25,4mm

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## huhue (14. März 2012)

Es soll für Ostern sein, also in etwa 3 Wochen.

Ich habe gerade nochmal eine "Video Analyse" seiner Fahrkünste mit dem Kokua gemacht und werde definitiv ein 14er kaufen. Das Kokua war zwar auch recht groß am anfang (vor einem Jahr) allerdings dürfte das 16er wirklich zu groß sein.

Bin schon gespannt. Der Lütte fragt schon immer wann er denn ein richtiges Fahrrad bekommt...

Greetz Daniel


----------



## chris5000 (15. März 2012)

Ja. Ist halt wirklich ein schwieriger Zeitpunkt für den Kauf. Im Prinzip könntest Du auch schon beide Räder holen (Wobei das aber bei Isla leider auch keine Versandkosten spart). Denn schon im Spätsommer wird das 16er sicher passen. Und wenn Du das 14er im in 6 Monaten weiterverkaufst wirst Du unter dem Strich kaum mehr dafür bezahlt haben, als die Versandkosten.


----------



## huhue (15. März 2012)

Ich habe jetzt ein 14er CNOC bestellt. Gleichzeitig habe ich mich aber auch darauf eingestellt, das es nächstes Ostern schon wieder ein neues (vermutlich das 16er wird). Mir ist lieber das er das Rad bequem unter Kontrolle bekommt, damit sich die Spektakulären Stürze in grenzen halten (Für den MAF ganz wichtig)...  Danke nochmal...


----------



## rollo13 (21. März 2012)

Juhu,
es ist wohl soweit: Das BEINN 20 small sollte passen.

Hat jemand in der Umgebung (gerne nördlich) von Hamburg /Schleswig-Holstein ein solches mal zum Probefahren für meinen Lütten? Oder gar zu verkaufen???

Habe vor einem halben Jahr das CNOC 16 gekauft, was gerade so eben passen sollte. Das passte zwar perfekt, nun aber ist der Lenker in max. Position oben und der Sattel auch schon recht weit, so dass mein Kleiner etwas weit nach vorne gebeugt sitzt. Bin unschlüssig ob vielleicht auch schon das größerer BEINN 20 passt.

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (21. März 2012)

@rollo 13
Stehe selber vor der Entscheidung, welche Größe ich als nächstes kaufe. 16" oder 20".

Wie groß ist den dein Kleiner nun?


----------



## rollo13 (21. März 2012)

Raedchenfahrer schrieb:


> @rollo 13
> Stehe selber vor der Entscheidung, welche Größe ich als nächstes kaufe. 16" oder 20".
> 
> Wie groß ist den dein Kleiner nun?



Hyho,

meiner ist 4.5 Jahre bei einer Größe von etwa 1.09 m. Innenbeinlänge habe ich lange nicht mehr gemessen.

Im September letzten Jahres, als wir das CNOC 16 kauften hatte er eine Größe von 1.05m. Da passte das perfekt, auch wenn der Lenker schon ein wenig hoch und die Sattelstütze schon sehr weit raus musste. Mein Großer konnte halt schon sehr gut Radfahren, so dass es ausreichte, dass er mit einer Zehenspitze auf den Boden kam. Mit dieser Einstellung musste er die Knie nicht mehr über die Waagerechte beim Treten bewegen und war trotzdessen sicher und schnell unterwegs.
Da er echt sicher und flott unterwegs ist (Stoppie ist kein Problem, ne 180 Grad-Drehung bekommt er auch hin), muss er halt nicht mehr mit beiden Füßen im Stand auf den Boden kommen (Würde bei uns ja auch nur nervig sein). 

Der size-chart scheint echt genau zu sein, aber eher für Kinder, die noch nicht so sicher sind und mit beiden Füßen im Stand aufm Boden kommen müssen.

Jetzt passt das CNOC von der Beingeometrie auch noch, aber der Lenker geht mit dem Standardvorbau nicht mehr höher und ist im Bezug zum Sattel zu tief.

Bist Du in der Nähe von HH? Könntest gerne vorbeikommen und Deinen Lütten mal draufsetzen.

Würde auch gerne mal ein BEINN 20 in small und normal gerne Probefahren lassen.


Gruß,
rollo13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huhue (21. März 2012)

Heute ist das am Donnerstag bestellte CNOC14 geliefert worden!

Das Bike war übrigens komplett eingestellt (wurde dafür von ISLA offensichtlich ausgepackt). Die Räder und Kurbel laufen leicht und die Bremsen sind auch perfekt eingestellt.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden und freue mich schon auf Ostern!







Greetz Daniel


Edit: Das Bike wurde übrigens mit den abgebildeten Kenda Reifen geliefert. Auf der isla Seite ist noch Straßenbereifung abgebildet...


----------



## MaJuMa (21. März 2012)

Hallo, 
Habe am Freitag ein Beinn 20small für unsere Tochter (110cm, Innenbeinlänge 48cm) bestellt und gestern die Versandbestätigung erhalten. Bin schon sehr gespannt!!!
Haben vorher eine Probefahrt gemacht ( vielen Dank nochmal ) und sie kommt Super zurecht.
Bei 109cm sollte die Größe wohl auch passen. Die Innenbeinlänge ist wohl entscheidend, da ist sie 2cm drüber und das ist komfortabel!
Bin jetzt schon sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (21. März 2012)

@rollo13
Danke für die rasche Antwort. 
Mein kleiner ist auch schon 109 cm groß, allerdings noch nichtmal ganz 4 Jahre. Zur Zeit fährt er noch ein 12,5 " Puky. Hatte das mit den size-chart bei Isla auch schon gelesen und habe gedacht, das könnte ja passen. Finde aber den Sprung auf 20" recht groß.
Leider wohne wir im Dunstkreis von Koblenz, da ist mir der Weg doch ein wenig weit.Verkaufst du das 16" Isla?
Wenn ja, gerne per PN.


----------



## rollo13 (22. März 2012)

Leider nicht, da der zweite das dann auch fahren möchte... Es war aber letzte Woche eins bei ebay. Immer mal wieder gucken. Alle paar Wochen ist eins drin.


----------



## kpsteindl (26. März 2012)

rollo13 schrieb:


> Leider nicht, da der zweite das dann auch fahren möchte... Es war aber letzte Woche eins bei ebay. Immer mal wieder gucken. Alle paar Wochen ist eins drin.



hallo,

ich habe meinem sohn ein pitboss von redline gekauft.

http://www.redlinebicycles.com/bikes/bmx-race/2012-proline-pitboss 

Es ist schlicht perfekt. Das gewicht 6,3 kg, die lager, das aussehen.... mein junge ist damit zeimlich lange gefahren. Da es vorne ein für klassische kinderradl grösseres blatt und überlange kurbeln hat, ist es auch zeimlich schnell. Also die kinder können damit echt gas geben. Es war nie ein problem für meine buben beim durch-die-stadt-fahren mitzuhalten.

Ich musste schlicht nichts verbessern noch veraendern an diesem rad. Die lager liefen fein, bremse ist top und es ist perfekt auf die grösse der kinder zugeschnitten. Scheinbar waren manche islabike käufer nicht so zufrieden mit der verarbeitung. Beim Pitboss hats einfach gepasst.

Hab das bike wieder für 125 euro verkauft, ich habe so um die 300 euro bezahlt glaube ich. Der neue besitzer hat es nun auch schon wieder zu gross. Sein Vater meinte letztens das radl läuft noch immer, es scheint sogar noch für einen drittbesitzer gut zu sein.

Die geben sogar lack (bei mir war es rot und schwarz) beim kauf mit, das war echt hilfreich. Als ich den pitboss verkaufte, konnte ich damit den rahmen ausbesseren. Ich habe das rad bei Rabbit in Bremen seinerzeit per versand gekauft. Den laden scheint es nicht mehr zu geben, schade.

Na ja, es sieht sehr genial aus, weil es eine echte eins zu eins kopie eines BMX is, man ist echt paff wenn man es 

Ich kann wirklich nichts schlechtes über das radl sagen, ausser das der preis halt hoch ist. Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass man es wiederverkaufen kann, dann ist sogar das noch ok. Und ehrlich gesagt, man bekommt soviel schrott schön verpakt verkauft, da freu ich mich mal, dass man etwas bekommt das nachahltig ist und spass macht.

lg

kp


----------



## chris5000 (26. März 2012)

kpsteindl schrieb:


> ich habe meinem sohn ein pitboss von redline gekauft.
> Es ist schlicht perfekt. Das gewicht 6,3 kg, die lager, das aussehen...



Das Gewicht ist sensationell, genauso wie das Aussehen. Und ja. Es ist eine echte Miniatur-Version eines echten *Race*-BMX. Aber genau aus diesem Grund sitzt auch dass Tretlager für andere Einsatzbereiche als BMX-Race viel, viel, viel zu hoch. Das ist so, um die beim BMX-Race nötige Bodenfreiheit zu gewährleisten. Das macht nix, solange überwiegend stehend gefahren wird. So wie halt bei einem BMX Rennen. Sitzend hat das hohe Tretlager aber sozusagen gegen die Ellenbogen stoßende Knie bzw. schlicht ineffizientes, unnötig anstrengendes Pedalieren, wegen am höchsten Punkt längst nicht mehr waagerechten Oberschenkeln.






Sorry. Ich kann trotz des verlockenden Gewichts und der verlockenden Optik nur von so einem Rad als Kinderad für "normale" Einsatzzwecke abraten. 

Dasselbe, für ein Alltags-(Touren, Straßen, Waldwege)-Kinderrad zu hohe Tretlager findet sich leider auch an den größerern Redlines wie z.B dem Micro und Mini - so schön und leicht die auch sein mögen.

Kurzum: Super für BMX-Race, für das es auch gebaut wird. Ungeeignet für Einsatzzwecke, bei denen überwiegend sitzend gefahren wird.

...das Problem von nur einer Bremse an den Rädern ließe sich ja vielleicht irgendwie durch Bastelei beheben. Aber die Tretlagerhöhe ist irreparabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (26. März 2012)

140mm Kurbel, Bremshebel und der besagte Rest, lassen das Redline viel eher für doch schon wesentlich größere Kids, als echt gute BMX-Alternative neben nem 20" oder 24" Alltagsrad erscheinen.

Aber zeigt sehr schön, was man fürs Geld bieten kann mit nem bisschen Verstand vom Hersteller.


----------



## popeye (2. April 2012)

So, es ist so weit. Diese Treter haben bisher ein Rothan beschleunigt ...





... und sind jetzt bereit für das erste Cnoc...  Gerade eben bestellt, Lieferzeit ca. 4 Wochen  Für Ostern zu spät, da hätte ich früher dran denken sollen. Oder sind das ggf. die typischen "worst case"-Lieferzeiten die man genannt bekommt und dann geht es doch schneller? Mal schauen ...

Vg,
Michael


----------



## huhue (2. April 2012)

Vor 2 Wochen haben sie schon gesagt das es langsam knapp wird (die Ware).
Wenn Sie 4 Wochen Sagen würde ich mal nichtmehr vor Ostern mit rechnen.
Greetz Daniel


----------



## morph027 (2. April 2012)

Meins war zügig da, max. 1 Woche. Aber auch "Nebensaison" 

Weiß jemand, wo man noch sinnvolle 16" Reifen (wie die Kenda oben) herbekommt?


----------



## StephanSchwind (2. April 2012)

Wir kaufen unsere Reifen immer bei Amazon, für die Straße vorne und hinten Schwalbe BigApple in 16x2,0. Während der DirtBikeSaison vorne einen MadMike in 16x2.125 und im BikePark vorne und hinten einen BlackJack mit 16x1.9
So, hoffe das hilft...


----------



## robby (3. April 2012)

Im Bikepark??
Sorry, habe zwar nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen - aber wir sprechen schon von kleinen Kids und einem 16 Zoller, oder?!


----------



## StephanSchwind (3. April 2012)

@robby:
Ja - im BikePark, und Ja, mein Sohn fährt ein 16 Zoll Islabike Cnoc, mittlerweile mit BMX Felgen (36 Speichen, die Orginalen sind schon hinüber) 
Das CNOC war das einzige bei dem (meiner Meinung nach) Geometrie und Gewicht für einen 4/5 Jährigen gestimmt haben.
Wir haben einen Bikepark um die Ecke - schau mal in Youtube nach, unter CNOC 16 Bike Park (Blaues Cnoc, Kind mit FF Helm) bzw. DirtBikePark Erlensee...​


----------



## Y_G (3. April 2012)

welche Felgen hast Du gekauft und hast Du zufälligerweise das Gewicht von denen (noch besser die Differenz zu den Originalen ?


----------



## StephanSchwind (3. April 2012)

@ Y_G:
Keine Ahnung, ich habe die BMX Händler abtelefoniert und dann welche in "Schwarz mit 36 Speichen" gekauft.
Vorangig war hier nicht das Gewicht, sondern die Robustheit..
Die Welle/Nabe hinten noch auf 10mm umgebaut damit sie in den Rahmen passt - fertig.

Kostenpunkt incl. Umbau, EUR 80,--


----------



## huhue (3. April 2012)

@ robby: Mittlerweile gibbet sogar schon BMX Bahnen in Kindergärten...

Greetz Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (4. April 2012)

Danke für die Aufklärung und Respekt dem kleinen Fahrer gegenüber 
Da hatte ich wohl einen Denkfehler, dachte bei Bikepark eigentlich mehr an so etwas wie Geisskopf oder Winterberg und nicht an Dirtparcours und Pumptracks. Weiter so!


----------



## TinaausWien (4. April 2012)

hi! als sozusagen kinderbiker-neuling hätte ich ne frage zu den islabikes. der durchstieg erscheint mir auf den fotos etwas hoch - wie tun sich die kleinen beim auf-und absteigen?


----------



## bwholo75 (4. April 2012)

TinaausWien schrieb:


> hi! als sozusagen kinderbiker-neuling hätte ich ne frage zu den islabikes. der durchstieg erscheint mir auf den fotos etwas hoch - wie tun sich die kleinen beim auf-und absteigen?



Hallo! Kann zwar nur für unsere sprechen, aber sie steigt auf und ab wie wir auch! Bein hoch und übern Sattel! Also nicht wie bei Puky erst hinsetzen und dann das Bein durch den Einstieg!


----------



## TinaausWien (4. April 2012)

danke!


----------



## TinaausWien (4. April 2012)

bevor ich direkt bestelle, versuche ich es nochmals hier:

ich suche ein gut erhaltenes cnoc14 für meinen kleinen flitzer (3 jahre alt). 
vielleicht gibt es ja sogar anbieter aus wien oder umgebung, dann könnte ich es auch selbst abholen!

über eure angebote per ÜM freue ich mich! 		

lg, tina


----------



## madre (4. April 2012)

Hab ein cnoc 16 BJ 2008 abzugeben ( ist noch mit Rücktritt) Vorderbremse wäre zu reparieren und es wäre in Ratingen abzuholen . Vermutlich aber noch zu groß für deinen. Ansonsten PM me.

edit: seh grade du kommst aus Wien .. da scheidet Abholung wohl aus


----------



## TinaausWien (4. April 2012)

das 16 ist leider noch viel zu groß für meinen knirps! aber danke trotzdem für die antwort!


----------



## TinaausWien (5. April 2012)

KREISCH! Islabikes nimmt die nächsten 2 Monate keine internationalen Bestellungen mehr an! grund: sie können sich vor Bestellungen im Moment nicht retten!

Man hat mir geschrieben, ich könne es in 6 Wochen nochmals probieren! Es ist zum Heulen!

Einziges pro: der Wiederverkaufswert dürfte erhalten bleiben ;-)


----------



## Brainmelter (5. April 2012)

[FONT="]Hi Sascha, [/FONT][/COLOR]

  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]Thank you for your interest in our bikes.[/FONT]

[FONT="]Due to unprecedented demand over the last month we regret we are unable to accept any more international orders at this time. This is due to a predicted delivery time of over 2 months. [/FONT][/COLOR]

  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]We are very sorry for the disappointment and inconvenience this may cause.[/FONT]

[FONT="]If you are still interested in buying a bike from us in the future please get in touch again in 6 weeks when we should be able to update you on the situation.[/FONT][/COLOR]

  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]Best regards,[/FONT]

[FONT="]Islabikes.[/FONT][/COLOR]




[COLOR=Black][FONT="]Tja, heute bekommen. Ist wohl 'ne ungünstige Jahreszeit. Aber mein Sohn hat nun mal im Mai Geburtstag. Viel früher hätte ich auch nicht bestellt, weil's dann mit der Größe fraglich wäre (hat jetzt genau die Größe für das 20er large).[/FONT]


 [FONT="]Btw.......ich weiß nicht, wie ich gerade jetzt darauf komme.........aber hat zufällig Jemand 'n Beinn 20 in large abzugeben? 
[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (6. April 2012)

bwholo75 schrieb:


> Hallo! Kann zwar nur für unsere sprechen, aber sie steigt auf und ab wie wir auch! Bein hoch und übern Sattel! Also nicht wie bei Puky erst hinsetzen und dann das Bein durch den Einstieg!


Dito! Ich war selbst überrascht, als sich unsere Tochter mit knapp 2 Jahren beim ersten Probesitzen auf dem Laufrad für diese Aufsitz-Variante entschied 

Das mit der Lieferzeit bei Isla ist schon hart. Unsere Tochter hat derzeit 91cm und ca. 39/40cm Beinlänge. Wenn wir noch länger warten müssen, dann müssen wir uns doch nach einem cnoc 16 umsehen...


----------



## alexx80 (6. April 2012)

hallo!
weiß zufällig nich jemand von euch, was die islabikes cnoc letztes jahr gekostet haben, erinnere mich nicht mehr?
war es weniger als 169 pfund?
jetzt sind sie nämlich leichter geworden, 7 statt 7,2 und 7,5 statt 7,7! 
danke und lg! alexandra


----------



## robby (7. April 2012)

Das Internet vergisst nichts 

04/2012	£169.99 , Gewicht: 7,0kg (14) bzw. 7,5kg (16)	entspricht 206 Euro
01/2010	£149.99 , Gewicht: 7,2kg (14) bzw. 8,2kg (16)	entsprach 170/177 Euro (2010/2011)
08/2008	£119.99 , Gewicht: 7,3kg (14) bzw. 8,0kg (16)	entsprach 152 Euro
02/2008	£109.99 , Gewicht: 7,3kg (14) bzw. 8,0kg (16)	entsprach 146 Euro


----------



## bwholo75 (8. April 2012)

alexx80 schrieb:


> hallo!
> weiß zufällig nich jemand von euch, was die islabikes cnoc letztes jahr gekostet haben, erinnere mich nicht mehr?
> war es weniger als 169 pfund?
> jetzt sind sie nämlich leichter geworden, 7 statt 7,2 und 7,5 statt 7,7!
> danke und lg! alexandra



Wir haben letztes Jahr im November 169 Pfund bezahlt! Gewichtsmäßig muss ich mich raushalten, da fehlt mir der Vergleich!


----------



## alexx80 (8. April 2012)

Danke für die antworten! Für den unwahrscheinl. fall, dass ich ein gebrauchtes finde, wollt ich gern vom angegebenen np auf das Gewicht schließen können
Also falls wer eins abzugeben hat, bitte melden!
LG aus Wien!


----------



## rollo13 (12. April 2012)

alexx80 schrieb:


> Danke für die antworten! Für den unwahrscheinl. fall, dass ich ein gebrauchtes finde, wollt ich gern vom angegebenen np auf das Gewicht schließen können
> Also falls wer eins abzugeben hat, bitte melden!
> LG aus Wien!



Guck doch mal bei ebay England: ebay.co.uk.

Dort sind viele drin. Musst nur noch fragen, ob die auch versenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abbremser (13. April 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem Islabike nicht liefert: Suche ein gebrauchtes Beinn 20 large. Oder weiß jemand etwas über die Marke Orbea?


----------



## Abbremser (13. April 2012)

.... hab übrigens schon etliche Gebrauchte bei Ebay England angefragt. Immer sehr freundliche Antworten. Aber Lieferung no way.


----------



## alexx80 (13. April 2012)

Ja, danke, hab ich auch schon versucht, nur inlandsversand...
ein bisschen Zeit hab ich ja noch, noch fehlen 1,5 cm auf die mindestschrittlänge


----------



## Tiri (13. April 2012)

Abbremser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem Islabike nicht liefert: Suche ein gebrauchtes Beinn 20 large. Oder weiß jemand etwas über die Marke Orbea?


 
Orbea habe ich jetzt zu Ostern für Sohnemann geholt, ein 24 Zoll. Kommt aber auch daher, da wir eh schon Orbea-Fan's sind 

Orbea läßt sich "früher" fahren als ein 24 Ghost, da die Schrittlänge nicht so groß sein müssen und eben die Sitzhöhe niedrig ist. Orbea passt meinem Sohn perfekt. Ghost dagegen war ihm zu groß.


----------



## robby (14. April 2012)

Kann bitte jemand den Link zu den Geometriedaten des Cnoc 14/16 posten?
War der Meinung, über diese mal gelesen zu haben - kann sie jetzt aber nicht merh finden. DANKE!


----------



## Abbremser (15. April 2012)

Hallo,

nochmal an alle ist ein Orbea MX vergleichbar mit Islabike?

liebe Grüße.


----------



## Tiri (15. April 2012)

Wir haben das Orbea XC Model, jedoch 24". Nach minimalen Veränderungen wiegt das Bike bei meinem Sohn 11,3 kg und er ist absolut glücklich damit. Gewichtsmäßig läßt sich auch ohne viel Geld noch einiges nach unten drücken. 20" wie du sie benötigst sind ja noch etwas leichter.
Wenn du in der Pfalz wohnst kann ich dir Wheelsport Weselberg empfehlen, das Orbea-Paradies. Dort erhälst du erstklassigen Service und Beratung. Auch stehen genügend (Orbea)-Bikes und andere zur Verfügung um Probezufahren. Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit denen gibts die Räder sowieso billiger als auf der Orbea-HP.

Wir hatten auch mal ein Isla-Bike 16". Fanden wir auch top in Ordnung. Auch standen wir jetzt wieder vor Entscheidung Isla oder Orbea. 
Mein Sohn fand das Orbea optisch schöner. Die Entscheidung haben wir bis jetzt nicht bereut. Kriterium für Orbea war auch das Probefahren vor Ort.


----------



## Abbremser (16. April 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort... vielleicht schauen wir sie uns einfach mal im Original an.


----------



## morph027 (18. April 2012)

Ich frag schon mal vorsichtig für einen Bekannten an, der seinen Sprössling noch vermessen muss. Hat jemand ein Cnoc 14 oder 16 über....Bevorzugt in Jungensfarbe 

Ansonsten müsst ich über Bekannte in UK bestellen, aber da ist der Versand auch nicht geschenkt...


----------



## below (20. April 2012)

Und falls dann irgendwo noch ein Cnoc 14 rumsteht würde ich mich auch über eine PM freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m700 (22. April 2012)

Oje, ich hab vor ca. 3 Jahren schon mal nen leichten bezahlbares Kinderrad gesucht und bin bei 20" nur auf Velotraum gestossen(wog dann mit Licht, Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger 9,6kg). Hier gabs damals nur den Thread vom Grünbar.
Und jetzt ists nen "Massenmarkt" geworden...
Ich hab am 05.04. ein Beinn 26 small red bestellt, gekommen ists wegen Überweisung am 18.04., die Gewichtsangabe haut gar nicht hin, statt approx. 11kg 10,4 
Meine siebenjährige Tochter ist am Abend kurz gefahren, bei einer Schrittlänge von 61cm musste der Sattel ca. 4cm raus.
Heute wirds auseinandergenommen, durchgewogen, neu befarbt (gelbgrün mit Gänseblümchen ist der Wunsch nach 3 roten Rädern), wieder mit Schutzblechen, Licht und Gepäckträger versehen und wird dann hoffentlich unter 11kg bleiben.

Ja, ich kann zaubern!

Naja, leider nicht, deswegen gibts ne Kommunikation mit Felix Wolf (lightwolf . de), der um die Ecke wohnt, viel angespartes Geld und Recherche.
Mal schauen wies wird.


----------



## alexx80 (22. April 2012)

Bist du sicher, dass es nicht eher ein 24 Zoll ist, würd von der schrttlänge u vom Gewicht hinkommen!?
LG


----------



## m700 (22. April 2012)

Oh, stimmt, danke für den Hinweis, meine Frau fährt ja am Stadtrad auch 50-622, was nach aktueller Definition ja ein 29er ist, da wird 38-559 wohl auch nur ein vergrößertes 24er sein.

Nee, Quatsch, die Schrittlänge bei Islabikes bezieht sich auf sicheren Stand auf dem Boden, da meine Tochter aber schon seit fast 5 Jahren sicher Rad fährt wollte sie den Sattel auf eine vernünftige Höhe, bedeutet, dass sie mit einem Fuß bei angekippten Rad auf den Boden kommt.

Bin auch grad nen bisschen gefrustet. Ich hab das Rad grad auseinandergenommen und alles mal gewogen, die Einzelteile haben mit Leichtbau nix zu tun. Die Gabel wiegt ein gutes Kilo, der Rahmen 1,5kg, der Steuersatz 150g (der AER ist schon da..), die Felgen jenseits der 500g, die Reifen sind auch knapp dran (Drahtversion...), die Hinterradnabe wiegt 490g, der Laufradsatz bereift gut 3,5kg, das Innenlager 350g, die Pedale 480g!, die Sattelstütze knapp 320, da ist schon noch Sparpotential, ich bin guter Hoffnung, das Rad komplett ausgestattet an die 10kg zu bekommen.


----------



## alexx80 (23. April 2012)

Ok, gut zu wissen, also kann man bei älteren Kindern die angegebene mindest Schritt Länge anscheinend doch zieml unterschreiten...


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. April 2012)

Hallo,

mein Junior hat das Schaltauge am Beinn 20 ordentlich verbogen. Ich konnte es zwar richten, aber wer weiß wie lange bis zum nächsten Crash... 
Sind das spezielle Teile für Isla, oder hat schon jemand alternative (in D erhältliche) Schaltaugen verbaut?
Gibts Erfahrungen mit der Order von Kleinteilen aus England?


Grüße, Kai


----------



## Waldschleicher (30. April 2012)

Wasn, hat noch keiner eurer Sprösslinge das Teil kaltverformt? Glaub ich nicht, so weich wie das ist. 
Die Schraube war übrigens recht locker und ohne Schraubensicherung. Sollte man vielleicht mal ein Auge drauf werfen.


----------



## huhue (30. April 2012)

Ruf doch einfach bei isla an, da wird Dir sicherlich geholfen!

Greetz Daniel


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. Mai 2012)

Ja, ich hatte nur die leise Hoffnung, ds es sich dabei um ein in D erhältliches Standardteil handelt... Die werden das doch nicht speziell für Isla herstellen, oder doch?


----------



## deadpixel (1. Mai 2012)

Frag doch mal hier
http://schaltaugen-shop.de/Schaltaugen/G-bis-Q-Schaltaugen/Merida/MARIN-K2-TREK-SCHWINN-UNIVEGA-DIAMONDBACK-FOCUS-BIANCHI-KTM-CUBE-BERGAMONT.html
Find die Ähnlichkeit recht hoch.

Angeblich fällt Islabikes bei Merida vom Band.
http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/isla-bikes-beinn-24-rear-mech-hanger-type

Ich kann leider (?) noch keine praktische Erfahrung beisteuern. Aber ich und andere Isla-Fans würden sich über deine Erfahrungen freuen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (1. Mai 2012)

Danke! Da werde ich erst mal ein Vergleichsfoto machen.


----------



## Y_G (9. Mai 2012)

weiß jemand was die Hinterradnabe vom CNOC16 wiegt?


----------



## calanau (8. Juni 2012)

Entwarnung an der Bestellfront. Jedenfalls habe ich gestern problemlos ein Cnoc 16 bestellen können. Jetzt hoffe ich auf eine schnelle und reibungslose Lieferung.

Falls noch jemand bestellen will, hier die Infos von Islabikes:

_Thank you for your interest in our bikes.

Shipping to Germany is £40.00 for a Cnoc. If you would like to order please send the following information:

Bike
Colour of bike
Accessories
Name
Address
Phone number

We will then create an order for you and send you an order number.  You can then phone us to make payment with your card, or if you prefer make a bank transfer (this takes a bit longer).  Current delivery time is within 21 days from receipt of payment._


----------



## TopAs2 (10. Juni 2012)

Zur Zeit verkaufe ich ein Beinn 20" Small-Rad unseres Sohnes bei eBay - falls Interesse besteht - immerhin liefert Islabikes wohl nicht mehr in diesem Sommer 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180903500443


----------



## trolliver (11. Juni 2012)

Schade, unser Sohn ist mit 3 1/2 definitiv zu klein... ;-)) 

Doch dass Isla diesen Sommer nicht mehr liefere wurde ja nun schon mehrfach widerlegt, u.a. auch im Post darüber. Auch meine Bestellung für ein CNOC 16 ist in der Mache - und ich glaube nach der Kommunikation mit Islabikes auch am Telefon nicht, dass wir bis Ende August warten müssen.

Ich berichte...


----------



## TopAs2 (11. Juni 2012)

Ich hätte wieder ein Islabike gekauft, wenn sie mir nicht per eMail abgesagt hätten. Jetzt hat mein Sohn ein Scott RC Jr bekommen - leider sehr viel teurer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phwi (12. Juni 2012)

TopAs2 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit verkaufe ich ein Beinn 20" Small-Rad unseres Sohnes bei eBay - falls Interesse besteht - immerhin liefert Islabikes wohl nicht mehr in diesem Sommer
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180903500443



leider ohne versand...


----------



## m700 (13. Juni 2012)

Moin,
ich bau ja grad das Beinn 26 small um, versuche da mal eine Art blog,
zu finden unter 
http://www.radschlag-dresden.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=20&Itemid=29


----------



## Brainmelter (13. Juni 2012)

Mir hatten sie leider auch abgesagt. Nun ist es ein MTB Cycletech Moskito in weiss geworden.
Der geniale Preis vom Islabike war nun hinfällig. 499....mittlerweile wohl noch teurer.
Bereut hab' ich's nicht. 8,6 Kg und nette Optik.
Die Zeiten des gemütlichen Rumfahrens mit meinem Sohn (5) sind nun vorbei 
Sry 4 offtopic. Aber evtl. braucht Jemand ja noch Alternativen.


----------



## trolliver (13. Juni 2012)

Dann sind wohl einfach nicht alle Radgrößen gleichermaßen von den Lieferengpässen betroffen. Ich weiß von mindestens 3 CNOC 16, die bestellt oder geliefert sind, wobei es bei größeren Rädern offenbar Absagen hagelt.

Schluss aus der Geschichte: ich werde das nächste Rad, wenn es wieder ein Isla sein soll, im Winterhalbjahr ordern.

@TopAs2 Du solltest Dir vielleicht doch überlegen, noch Versand anzubieten. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die dann zu erzielenden Preise einfach deutlich höher sind. Im Winter habe ich eine Tischkreissäge versandt und etwa 1/3 mehr bekommen als die ganzen Leute, die ihre gleiche TKS nur zur Abholung anboten. Und einen Karton, in den ein Kinderrad mit "abben" Pedalen und "verquerem" Lenker passt, sollte man doch auftreiben können... Zeitungspapier knüllen, damit polstern und feddich.

Aber wolltet Ihr nicht eigentlich das Isla sogar in der Familie weitergeben? Was bekommt der Bruder denn stattdessen? Wenn meine Frau einverstanden wäre, würde ich mir das Rad glatt auf Halde legen, denn ich argwöhne, dass Philipp, dann 4 1/2, kommendes Jahr schon auf einem 20er small fahren können wird.


----------



## hawkes (13. Juni 2012)

Ich denke der Lieferengpass war vor allem zu Ostern, damals gabs ne Absage aber vorletzte Woche dauerte die Lieferung von 2 Bein20-Large genau 4 Tage..


----------



## chris5000 (13. Juni 2012)

m700 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bau ja grad das Beinn 26 small um, versuche da mal eine Art blog,
> zu finden unter
> http://www.radschlag-dresden.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=20&Itemid=29



Der Nachteil an Deinem Blog gegenüber einem Thread hier, ist, dass es im Blog keine Kommentarfunktion gibt.


----------



## aufeinneues (14. Juni 2012)

hawkes schrieb:


> Ich denke der Lieferengpass war vor allem zu Ostern, damals gabs ne Absage aber vorletzte Woche dauerte die Lieferung von 2 Bein20-Large genau 4 Tage..


... bei uns das Gleiche. Morgen wird es zusammen gebaut. Hoffe es erfüllt unsere Erwartungen!


----------



## chris5000 (14. Juni 2012)

aufeinneues schrieb:


> Morgen wird es zusammen gebaut.



Ist da groß was zusammenzubauen? Lenker geradestellen und Pedalen ran, das wars doch, oder?


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. Juni 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Ist da groß was zusammenzubauen? Lenker geradestellen und Pedalen ran, das wars doch, oder?



Aufgrund aktueller Lieferrückstände wurde die Endmontage in Vietnam den Kunden übertragen. 




Suchbild, zweimal Islabike am Start:





Einmal jüngster Teilnehmer, einmal Platz 2.


----------



## stahlross_CH (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo zammen, bin ganz neu hier und bin ehrlich, hab diesen Thread noch nicht in aller Länge durchgelesen - sorry, wenn ich hier Fragen stelle, die schon behandelt wurden, aber es eilt etwas...

Kurz: möchte zwei 20" Kinderbikes kaufen und habe das Islabike im Auge. 
Frage:
- Wie verhält sich das Prozedere bei Garantiefällen? Liefert ihr die kaputten Parts nach England ins Werk um Ersatz zu erhalten? Geht das rasch von statten?

- Noch mal ne Frage, vielleicht etwas o.t.: 
Wie vergleicht sich das Orbea MX 20 Team mit den Isla's? 
Hat jemand Erfahrung??

Schon mal vielen lieben Dank zum Voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phwi (20. Juni 2012)

stahlross_CH schrieb:


> - Noch mal ne Frage, vielleicht etwas o.t.:
> Wie vergleicht sich das Orbea MX 20 Team mit den Isla's?
> Hat jemand Erfahrung??
> 
> Schon mal vielen lieben Dank zum Voraus!



die orbeas sind noch nihct wirklich im umlauf:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=578249&highlight=orbea+mx+20

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=579396&highlight=orbea+mx+20

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=578919&highlight=orbea+mx+20


----------



## phwi (20. Juni 2012)

schaut mal bitte hier: 20" gary fisher, 10,5kg inkl. federgabel für 199

http://www.velopoint-trier.de/vp/angebote.php?WEBYEP_DI=11&OPENTREES=WYMUTREE_0_7|WYMUTREE_0_23|

grad zufällig gefunden auf der suche nach velotraum k2


----------



## trolliver (20. Juni 2012)

Nicht schlecht im Verhältnis. Die Revisionen in amerikanischen Foren sind weitestgehend positiv. 10,5 kg ist nicht der Wahnsinn, wenn man Islas 8,8 (wenn auch ohne Federgabel) kennt, doch dafür stimmt der Preis. Zumindest für eine solide Basis.

Mich würde dabei interessieren, wie die Koordinaten liegen: Abstände, Kurbellänge, Oberrohrlänge (kommt mir sehr lang vor für ein Kind) etc.


----------



## phwi (20. Juni 2012)

ja, auf dem bild finde ich den rahmen auch sehr lang...


----------



## stahlross_CH (20. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Orbea Threads.

Wie sieht's mit Garantieleistungen aus für eure gelieferten Bikes? Nicht ein wenig aufwändig? Zu schweigen von den zusätzlichen Kosten des HIn- und Herschickens..

Wäre froh um ein paar Erfahrungsberichte.... Oder bastelt ihr alle selber dran rum, so dass ihr gar keine Garantieleistungen braucht... 

... oder noch besser, hattet ihr noch nie einen Garantieschaden?


----------



## chris5000 (20. Juni 2012)

stahlross_CH schrieb:


> Danke für die Orbea Threads.
> 
> Wie sieht's mit Garantieleistungen aus für eure gelieferten Bikes? [...]
> Wäre froh um ein paar Erfahrungsberichte....



Ein paar wenige Erfahrungen finden sich glaube ich auch hier im Thread.
In allen mir bekannten Fällen sah das so aus, dass Isla drei Optionen "im Angebot" hat

a) Hier in D im Laden machen lassen, Rechnung bei Isla "einreichen" --> Isla bezahlt
(das hat hier mal jemand bei einem verdreht eingebautem Lenkeinschlagsbegrenzer berichtet)

b) ganzes Rad zurück --> ganzes Geld zurück 
(kann mich nicht erinnern, dass das jemand mal gemacht hat. Und geht nach einem Jahr Radnutzung sicher auch nicht mehr ;-))

c) Isla schickt Ersatzteil
(hat hier mal jemand bei schwergängiger bis defekter Hinterradnabe berichtet. Nein es wurde nicht eine Nabe, sondern ein Hinterrad geschickt ;-))

Gruß
Chris


----------



## stahlross_CH (20. Juni 2012)

@Chirs
Aha, also Isla verfährt da wohl je nach Fall. Denn auf meine Frage, nur schriftlich zugegeben, wie denn das Prozedere aussieht bei einem Garantiefall, war die Administratorin doch ziemlich wortkarg und alles andere als klar, "let alone" zuvorkommend... Auf meine erneute (schon 3. Nachfrage) kam gar keine Antwort mehr... ob ich da mal per Phone nach haken muss....? Also wenn dann der Service so lausig ist, wie der Emailverkehr jetzt....

Ausserdem ist die momentane Lieferzeit 30 Tage!!! Mmmh....


EDIT:  ok, nichts mehr zu meckern, hab die Info grad bekommen (deckt sich mit Chris' Aussage). Und: Dank dem super Thread hier, den ich zwar immer noch nicht ganz durchgelesen habe (hey 25 Seiten!!!!) aber WAS ich gelesen hab, sagt mir eigentlich alles: ICH WERDE ES WAGEN UND EINE BLINDBESTELLUNG FÜR ZWEI! BEINN 20s  BESTELLEN! yEAH! hoffe mal dass die Lieferzeit auch schneller geht.... 

Für alle CHs: Werde updaten wie's lief.


----------



## stahlross_CH (20. Juni 2012)

Frage:
Ich habe nun etwas weiter vorne gesehen, dass einige doch etwas Probleme hatten mit dem CNOC Bike. Muss ich mit dem BEINN 20 auch mit ähnlichen Problemen rechnen? Ich meine Schrauben lockern, Kette "entspannen", etc... 

Bin nämlich gar nicht der Bastler und mein Mann leider auch nicht....


----------



## trolliver (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo Stahlross (merkwürdiger Nick für eine Frau...  ),

ich glaube, wenn man sich ein Rad beim Versender schicken lässt, sollte man zumindest mit dem Schraubenschlüssel umgehen können. Immerhin müssen der Lenker gerade gestellt und die Pedalen montiert werden.

Weiterhin sind natürlich bei jedem Neurad nach sehr kurzer Zeit alle Verbindungen nachzusehen. Wenn Ihr sowas ohnehin immer machen lasst, dann spricht nichts dagegen, das beim Islabike auch machen zu lassen.

Mein CNOC ist heute (jubel!) angekommen, es wäre nach Lenker und Pedalen fahrfertig gewesen. Allerdings musste ich die Bremsen noch etwas justieren, die Kette spannen (habe ich eh ausgetauscht) und etwas rauh lief es auch, wenn man die Pedale rückwärts drehte. Alles keine großen Sachen, aber wie gesagt, ohne Schraubenschlüssel kommt man nicht weit.

Insgesamt bin ich aber mit dem Rad dermaßen zufrieden, weil es vergleichbares einfach sonst nicht gibt. Beim CNOC 16 speziell der dünne Lenker mit entsprechenden Griffen für Kinderhände, die super Bremshebel, das Gewicht... Unser Sohn wird das Rad nicht ewig fahren, ich möchte auch, dass er immer ein seiner Größe angepasstes Rad fährt, daher denke ich schon an seinen 5. Geburtstag in anderthalb Jahren. Und wenn ich bis dahin nichts vergleichbares finde, wird's ein Beinn werden.

Versand hat beim CNOC 16 etwa zwei Wochen gedauert, Verpackung war okay, nicht übermäßig gut. Liferavis war angekündigt, erfolgte dann aber nicht, daher waren wir überrascht, als der Paketbote heute klingelte. Mit Mails haben es die Leute nicht so sehr, dafür waren sie am Telefon sehr freundlich. Mein Englisch ist nicht das Beste.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlross_CH (20. Juni 2012)

trolliver schrieb:


> Hallo Stahlross (merkwürdiger Nick für eine Frau...  ),


Nun, Stahlross nennt man bei uns auch mal das Fahrrad, auch Drahtesel ist geläufig, m.E. aber noch weniger schmeichelnd [/quote]



> ich glaube, wenn man sich ein Rad beim Versender schicken lässt, sollte man zumindest mit dem Schraubenschlüssel umgehen können. Immerhin müssen der Lenker gerade gestellt und die Pedalen montiert werden.
> Oliver


 Hei stell dir vor, einen Schraubenschlüssel einsetzen kann ich!  
Aber danke für deinen Hinweis. Will mich mal schlau machen und so ein Flick- und Bastel-Velokurs suchen. Würde mich nämlich echt auch interessieren, da etwas mehr Geschick zu erwerben.

Aber eigentlich wollte ich über's BEINN 20 hören. Darüber fand ich noch nicht so viel Feedback im Thread, was meine Frage oben betrifft... Wäre echt dankbar darüber etwas mehr zu erfahren... Wobei... morgen werd ich's bestellen, no doubt about it!


----------



## hawkes (20. Juni 2012)

Was möchtest Du denn hören? 

Ich habe vor 3 Wochen, nachdem mein fast 5jähriger seinem CNOC16 entwachsen ist, ein Beinn20 Large bestellt. Per Mail die Lieferzeit abgefragt und die Bestellung abgeschickt, per Telefon die Kreditkartendaten durchgegeben, Lieferung nach D dauerte 4 Tage.

Im Vergleich zum CNOC muss beim Beinn noch das Vorderrad zusätzlich montiert werden, der Versandkarton ist nämlich der gleiche und da muss es halt noch mehr zerlegt werden.  Ansonsten Pedale ran, Sattel und Lenker gerade (aber man muss ja eh die Höhen einstellen...), fertig ist die Fuhre. 

Sohnemann war sehr stolz auf den Ständer (gibts ja leider nicht beim CNOC16) und Papa war dankbar für die Gangschaltung. Hier im Flachland fahren wir meistens Gang 5-7 und erreichen dann auch 18-20km/h.

Das Beinn 20 Large ist durch die Größe halt etwas schwerer als CNOC und man kann es halt nicht mal mehr so eben umhertragen oder an das eigene Fahrrad ranschnallen aber ich würde das Fahrrad jederzeit wieder kaufen. Vor allem wenn man sich die entsprechenden Tuning-Threads fürs Beinn durchliest, Sub 8 sind wohl noch leichter zu schaffen.


----------



## stahlross_CH (21. Juni 2012)

hawkes schrieb:


> Was möchtest Du denn hören?



Es geht um folgnde Zitate:



rollo13 schrieb:


> Oh Mann,
> 
> ich bin echt so richtig enttäuscht. Hatte mich so sehr auf ein super Rad  gefreut. Mein Großer freut sich zwar sehr und ist heute morgen als  erstes zum Rad und hat mit den Handbremsen rumgespielt, zeigte mir dann  aber gleich, was alles noch wackelt und klappert.
> 
> ...



und hier:


rollo13 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> neues HR kam gestern. War auch hart eingestellt. > Gelockert und eingebaut.
> Nach etwa 20 Metern kam dann wieder das laute Knacken. > HR  demontiert und siehe da: Kugellagerkäfige auf beiden Seiten total  deformiert und Laufspuren im Lager.
> ...



Diese Erfahrungen stammen vom letzten Sommer. Ich will hören, ob jemand mit dem Beinn 20 ähnliches erlebt hat..?


----------



## NoSaint_CH (21. Juni 2012)

Unser Beinn 20S war Top (gekauft 2009/2010), da gab es rein gar nichts zu meckern. Hatte das Bike für einen "kleinen Service" unserem Fachhändler gegeben, auch der war ganz angetan von dem Teil.

Beim neuen Bike (wird in den nächsten Tagen übergeben, ein Beinn 24) muss ich mir das noch genauer ansehen. Auf den ersten Blick läuft der Lenker nicht ganz sauber (Knackgeräusche, eventuell Lager nicht gut eingestellt?) und die Pedale scheinen etwas schwerfällig zu drehen (müssen sich vielleicht noch einlaufen, hat sich auch bei meinem Bike mit der Zeit ergeben). Räder sind nicht ganz so sauber eingespeicht wie beim 20er, beide haben sichtbaren Seitenschlag. Ist nicht allzuschlimm, aber aufgefallen, weil die breiten Reifen mal auf der einen, mal auf der anderen Seite schleifen (obwohl ich die Seitenstollen schon abschneiden musste, sonst hätten die Rocket Ron 2.1 nie reingepasst hinten).

Das 16er war Top, das 20S auch, bei dieses Jahr gelieferten 24er scheint die Qualität gelitten zu haben. Ob das nur Anlaufschwierigkeiten sind oder noch was dazukommt, wird sich bei den ersten Ausflügen zeigen. Trotzdem: selbst wenn man noch etwas nachbessern (lassen) muss, sind die Islas den Preis wert - ich habe nichts gefunden was in Gewicht und Ausstattung sowie Preis vergleichbar wäre.

Marc


----------



## chris5000 (21. Juni 2012)

@Stahlross_ch

rollo13s Fall war ja de, den ich mit dem gelieferten Hinterrad meinte.

Wenn Du den in den 25 Seiten gefunden hast, wirst Du aber sicher auch auf eine mindestens um den Faktor 25 größere Menge von Erfahrungsberichten restlos zufriedener Isla-Besitzer gestoßen sein - nicht nur in Bezug auf die Räder, sondern auch in Bezug auf den Service, so er denn überhaupt in Anspruch genommen werden musste.

Wenn Du nun noch bedenkst, dass Menschen eigentlich eher geneigt sind, in einem Forum zu einem Kauf von was auch immer zu schreiben, wenn Probleme auftreten und eher selten, wenn alles zur Zufriedenheit lief, dann sollte deutlich werden wie gut Islabikes hier in jeder Beziehung dasteht - vielleicht abgesehen vom inzwischen doch recht hohen Preis. Das mit dem Preis war zgegebenermaßen vor 2-3 Jahren noch völlig anders. Da war ein Isla billiger als ein Puky.

Beim Fall von @Rollo bin ich mir nach wie vor nicht ganz sicher, ob er wirklich ein Montagsrad hatte, oder doch einfach dasselbe, wie alle anderen auch und nur *etwas* pingeliger war. Denn eins ist klar: Ein Rad für EUR 350.- wird niemals die Qualität eines Erwachsenenrads für EUR 1200.- haben. Und selbst, es auf oder über die Qualität eines Erwachsenenrads für ebenfalls EUR 350.- zu bringen ist eine Kunst wegen der i.d.R. wesentlich kleineren Stückzahlen des Rads insgesamt und auch einzelner Komponenten wie z.B bei den Islas die Islabikes-exklusiven, kleinen Bremshebel.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## stahlross_CH (21. Juni 2012)

Okay, danke noch mal für eure Sichtweisen! Da ich immer schon bewundert habe, wie mein Vater dazumal an unseren Bikes geflickt hat, und wenn ich sehe, wie hier jeder einfach mal ein paar Teile auswechselt, und ich imho nicht gänzlich technisch unbegabt bin, wird es nun höchste Zeit, einen Fahrrad-Reparatur-Kurs zu besuchen. Im August gehts schon los! Ich hoffe nur, dass ich den für die neuen Islas nicht allzu sehr gebrauchen werde - es gibt genug an meinem Bike zu tun ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (21. Juni 2012)

@stahl: einfach schrauben das klappt schon - learning by doing ist hier gefragt  Ist ja keine Raumfahrtindustrie...


----------



## stahlross_CH (21. Juni 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> @stahl: einfach schrauben das klappt schon - learning by doing ist hier gefragt  Ist ja keine Raumfahrtindustrie...


hab gerade Sohnemännchens (noch)12" Klapper-Stahlross (und glaubt mir, es ist aus Stahl ) vom KLappern befreit


----------



## trolliver (24. Juni 2012)

Nachdem unser (meines Sohnes  ) CNOC 16 endlich angekommen ist und in Betrieb genommen wurde, möchte ich es euch kurz vorstellen.

Der Versand hat zwei Wochen gedauert, Lieferavis wurde entgegen telefonischer Zusage nicht erteilt. Verpackung spartanisch, das Rad kam unbeschädigt an und ging sofort auf den Montageständer. Beim Bewegen der Kurbeln gab es deutliche Widerstände und Knackgeräusche, auf die ich ja durch viele Berichte hier im Forum vorbereitet war. Nach Demontage der Kette drehte sich alles knackfrei, die Räder etwas rauh, aber im Rahmen, das Tretlager allerdings schwergängig.

Das flog also raus, rein kam ein Neoc-Industrielager, das nun für seidenweichen Lauf sorgt. Außerdem montierte ich aus optischen Gründen eine rote Kette. Das Freilaufritzel wurde gegen eines mit 16 Zähnen ersetzt, so dass das Übersetzungsverhältnis nun bei 2:1 liegt. Die Pedale tauschte ich gegen etwas größere und leichtere. Außerdem montierte ich Black Jack Reifen, welche überraschend deutlich schwerer waren als die originalen von Kenda. Allerdings lag mein Fokus ohnehin nicht so sehr auf Leichtbau als vielmehr Funktionalität und ein wenig Optik. Durch Innenlager und Pedalen dürfte ich das Originalgewicht aber gehalten haben.

Ich wollte noch den Steuersatz tauschen, doch bekam ich ums Verrecken nicht die verbauten Lagerschalen aus dem Steuerrohr. Egal, mir ging es hauptsächlich um die Lenkeinschlagsbegrenzung, also schliff ich die Nasen vom Gabelkonusring am Bandschleifer herunter, lackierte sie schwarz und gut war's.

Zu guter Letzt beklebte ich das Rad noch mit Steinschlagschutzfolie von Foliatec... alles andere als einfach, finde ich, ist mir auch nicht besonders gut gelungen, doch für's Erste reicht es.






Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad. Es ist nicht besonders günstig, aber preiswert und bei dem Konzept für mich unerreicht.

Dann erfolgte die Übergabe: Philipp war begeistert und wollte sofort los. Ich habe ihm den Sattel so eingestellt, dass er ergonomisch treten kann, dafür kommt er als Sitzriese nur mit den Zehenspitzen an den Boden, doch fährt er bereits sicher seit über einem Jahr Rad. Die alleinige Bremsmöglichkeit vom Lenker aus schärfte ich ihm mehrfach ein, war er doch von seinem Felt Base 12 BMX den Rücktritt gewohnt (den ich auch, nebenbei bemerkt, immer noch für intuitiv und gut halte, zumindest für Kinder). Es ging also los.

Er probierte gleich das Bremsen im Garten, das klappte also. Dachte ich... Dann meinte er auf der Tour zu seinem Radfahrspielplatz mit Abfahrtshügel allerdings, sein anderes Rad (der 10 Euro 12kg-Bomber, der zu seinen Großeltern wandert) wäre schneller... Kinder!






Auf dem Spielplatz allerdings fuhr er begeistert seine Runden bergauf und -ab, trat in die Pedale, was das Zeug hielt und machte einen glücklichen Eindruck, wobei er sich auch gleich in einer viel zu schnell gefahrenen Kurve auf loser Erde auf die Glocke legte... 

Auf der Rückfahrt versperrte uns in einiger Entfernung ein aus einer Einfahrt kommender Wagen den Weg, da wurde er panisch und rief nach meiner Hilfe (war ja kein instinktives Bremsen durch Rücktritt mehr möglich). Erst nach mehrmaligem guten Zureden brachte er sein Rad zum Stehen. Er kriegt es also hin, doch in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen ist die neue Bremsart noch nicht.

Insgesamt glaube ich, werden wir viel Freude an dem Rad haben. Demnächst werde ich mit ihm mal zu meinen Eltern fahren, das sind gut 10km, das hat er noch nicht gemacht.

Weiß jemand von euch, wozu die beiden riesigen Löcher an der Kettenstrebe kurz vor dem Ausfallende sind? Das obere jeweils mit Gewinde, ich schätze M8. Für die Rahmenproduktion?


----------



## San242 (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo islabiker oder die es werden wollen!

Ab sofort hätte ich zu verkaufen:
CNOC 16 purple - Grundausstattung gekauft Juni 2010
und wenn das neue Rad da ist (hoffe in einer Woche) das Beinn 20" auch in purple gekauft Juni 2011.
Beide sehen aus wie neu- da aus familären Gründen leider viel zu wenig gefahren wurde! 
Fotos mache ich demnächst und würde sie per Mail schicken! 

Grüße San


----------



## need4 (26. Juni 2012)

Wer noch ein CNOC 14 braucht,, ich verkaufe gerade das von meiner Tochter bei eBay: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Islabikes-Cn...rt_Kinder_und_Jugendräder&hash=item4ab927f162

Hat jetzt ein BEINN 20 small bekommen.


----------



## phwi (27. Juni 2012)

beinn 20 small oder large? 



San242 schrieb:


> Hallo islabiker oder die es werden wollen!
> 
> Ab sofort hätte ich zu verkaufen:
> CNOC 16 purple - Grundausstattung gekauft Juni 2010
> ...


----------



## tanja3612 (27. Juni 2012)

Small!
Hab schon gefragt.


----------



## San242 (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

das 20ziger ist noch zu haben. 


LINK zu ebay entfernt.

Grüße


----------



## robby (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Mich wundert ein wenig, dass es noch keinen Beitrag zum Thema Kettenschutz gibt...
Meine Tochter liebt ihr Cnoc14 heiss und innig - doch nach jeder Ausfahrt hat sie
Schmierflecken auf Hose, Beinen und Schuhen. Ein kleiner Kettenschutz würde hier
sicher Abhilfe schaffen. Kann mir jemand sage, ob es von Islabikes etwas passendes
gibt? Vielleicht passt ja auch der Schutz von einer anderen Firma? 
Bin zu diesem Thema heute über Ebay auf folgende Kettenschutzlösung gekommen 
- optisch zwar nicht der Brüller, aber dennoch dezent und auf alle Fälle sinnvoll
(vielleicht ist ja der Besitzer hier im Forum vertreten und kann mehr Infos zur Lösung geben): 







Wie sind denn Eure allgemeinen Erfahrungen in Sachen Kettenschutz und schmutzige Klamotten?

Danke und Gruß, Robert


----------



## trolliver (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo Robert,

hab ich auf Ebay nicht gefunden... sieht nach einem normalen Kettenschutz für Kinderbikes aus, der zurechtgesägt und passend gemacht wurde sowie mit einfachen Mitteln (Schelle und Tape) befestigt wurde.

Ich habe bislang noch nicht das Problem, da unser Filius bislang meist in kurzen Hosen fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (13. Juli 2012)

Kettenschutz ist mir viel zu schwer


----------



## deadpixel (13. Juli 2012)

Joh. Ist auf meinem Mist gewachsen .
Über die Notwendigkeit kann man streiten, aber saubere und nicht eingeklemmte Hosenbeine hatten wir immer. Motivation war weniger die Sauberkeit, als vielmehr die Sicherheit.

Der Kettenschutz ist der hier
http://www.bikestore.cc/hebie-kettenschutz-2fluegelig-1618-schwarz-zaehne-fuer-p-128829.html
War leider zu gross für die Übersetzung vom Isla und mit wenig sinnvollem Befestigungsmaterial. Also unten gekürzt, vorne mit einer Cateye-Schelle
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p11850_Befestigungsschelle-.html
und hinten mit Kabelbinder befestigt. 

Wichtig war mir die Möglichkeit des spurenfreien Rückbaus. Das schwarze Gewebeband dient am Hinterbau und der Gabel als Kratztschutz. Beim neuen Beinn 20S habe ich dazu Helikopter Tape benutzt.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Helicopter-bike-frame-clear-protection-tape-all-sizes-/360383674689?pt=UK_sportsleisure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&var=&hash=item53e88a7941#ht_1580wt_952


----------



## tripletschiee (13. Juli 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> Kettenschutz ist mir viel zu schwer



  Mir auch!


----------



## robby (13. Juli 2012)

@trolliver: Bekommt denn Dein Fillius keine schwarzen Beine in kurzen Hosen?
   Meine Tochter ist auch in Shorts unterwegs und hat sein Tagen die 
   Schmiere an den Beinen kleben...muss ich mal ein Foto von machen.

@Y_G: Mit dem Bike soll ja auch Dein Nachwuchs fahren! 

@deadpixel: Wusste ich es doch, dass ich Dich hier finde 
   Danke Dir für die ausführliche Beschreibung! Aber an welchen 
   Sicherheitsaspekt hast Du bei Deiner Konstruktion gedacht? Bisher hatte 
   ich nur das Problem mit Kettenöl und keine Bedenken um weitere Risiken.

Hat sonst wirklich niemand Ölflecken an Klamotten oder Beinen?
Falls nein, dann fragt doch mal bei den Muttis nach die das Zeug waschen
und prüft die Kette Eurer Kinderbikes, ob diese nicht trocken laufen 

Gruß, Robert


----------



## need4 (13. Juli 2012)

Tja, meine Tochter fährt sehr viel Fahrrad, mit dem Cnoc 14 bis zu 40 Km in der Woche, jetzt mit dem Beinn 20 eher noch mehr (4,5 J).
Schwarze Beine gab`s noch nie !
Ist bisher entweder mit kurzen Hosen oder mit Leggins gefahren.
Jetzt hat sie ihre erstes Radtrikot bekommen und ist total happy.
Seit 3 Wochen auch noch sauber.


----------



## Mamara (13. Juli 2012)

Zwischen dem ganzen anderen Dreck, hab ich noch nie so drauf geachtet.
Wofür gibts Waschmaschinen


----------



## Y_G (13. Juli 2012)

jup waschen hilft, warum soll er besser aussehen als ich


----------



## deadpixel (13. Juli 2012)

robby schrieb:


> @deadpixel: (...) Aber an welchen
> Sicherheitsaspekt hast Du bei Deiner Konstruktion gedacht? Bisher hatte
> ich nur das Problem mit Kettenöl und keine Bedenken um weitere Risiken.


Schon mal mit der Hose oder den Schnürsenkeln zwischen den Zähnen des Kettenblattes und der Kette eingehakt?
Passiert sicherlich extrem selten und ist uns/mir auch noch nicht passiert. Aber wenn das mal passiert, traue ich Kindern unter 4-5 Jahren nicht die Geistesgegenwart und das Technikverständnis zu, einfach mal rückwärts zu treten .
Um eine Nominierung bei den Darwin Awards zu vermeiden




müsste aber ein geschlossener Kettenkasten her.

 ach ne jetzt nur noch .


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. Juli 2012)

robby schrieb:


> Hat sonst wirklich niemand Ölflecken an Klamotten oder Beinen?
> Falls nein, dann fragt doch mal bei den Muttis nach die das Zeug waschen
> und prüft die Kette Eurer Kinderbikes, ob diese nicht trocken laufen
> 
> Gruß, Robert



Für die Kinderräder nutze ich Perdos Ice Wax. Das hält zwar nicht lange, für den Zweck ist es aber okay- und die Kette ist trocken.



> Schon mal mit der Hose oder den Schnürsenkeln zwischen den Zähnen des Kettenblattes und der Kette eingehakt?



Meine Kinder fahren nur mit Klettverschlussschuhen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (13. Juli 2012)

deadpixel schrieb:


> Schon mal mit der Hose oder den Schnürsenkeln zwischen den Zähnen des Kettenblattes und der Kette eingehakt?
> ...
> Aber wenn das mal passiert, traue ich Kindern unter 4-5 Jahren nicht die Geistesgegenwart und das Technikverständnis zu, einfach mal rückwärts zu treten .
> Um eine Nominierung bei den Darwin Awards zu vermeiden
> müsste aber ein geschlossener Kettenkasten her.


Das ist mir schon passiert und meinem 5-jährigen auch schon. Ich sehe das unkrititsch. Es reicht ja, wenn man erstmal aufhört zu treten.
Dank Freilauf passiert dann ja nichts mehr. Kritisch finde ich es erst beim Fixie weil sich dort der gesamte Antrieb weiter dreht.


----------



## Tiri (3. August 2012)

Halli Hallo,
bei Isla Bike gibt es ja die Möglichkeit andere Reifen draufmontieren zu lassen.
Beim Beinn 24 zB steht als Auswahl die cyclo cross. Wir wollten diese habe, ua. auch wg Gewichtsoptmimierung.

Nun teilt Isla mit, dass sie "Kenda small block 8 32-507" anbieten. 
Nun, sagen mir diese Reifen ehrlich gesagt gar nichts. Sind sie auch ok ? Junior braucht keinen speziellen Geländereifen, da er mehr radwege und befestigte Feldwege fährt, dafür eben weite Strecken. 
Wie ist das P/L/Gewicht der Kenda small block Reifen. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 30 GBP ?

LG


----------



## Diman (4. August 2012)

Noch mal zum Thema Kettenschutz, schaut euch Chainrunner  an.


----------



## trolliver (4. August 2012)

Ganz witzige Idee. Scheint sich um einen Kabelkanal zu handeln, wie man sie im Computerzubehör findet. Flexibilität eingeschränkt, daher auch minimal 16 Zähne am Ritzel. Und sauberer Antrieb? Wie denn, wenn er offen ist? Aber saubere Hosenbeine sind ja auch was wert.

Mich würde interessieren, wie es sich damit fährt. Schleifen, Geräusche... das Ding scheint ja mitzulaufen


----------



## Tiri (5. August 2012)

Weiß jemand welchen Durchmesser die original Sattelstütze und Lenker beim Beinn 24 hat ??
Und was sie wiegen ?

Danke


----------



## Diman (6. August 2012)

trolliver schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, wie es sich damit fährt. Schleifen, Geräusche... das Ding scheint ja mitzulaufen


Ich hab nen Chainglider und die Frau nen Chainrunner, der Runner ist  im Vergleich angenehm leise. Und ja das Ding läuft mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiri (7. August 2012)

Also ich bin ja wirklich platt. Gestern morgen die Bestellung bei Islabike bezahlt (Kreditkarte), soeben erhielt ich die Versandbestätigung (UPS) und laut Tracking soll es morgen schon zugestellt werden 
 Also von vier Wochen Lieferzeit laut Isla kann ja wohl keine Rede sein


----------



## stahlross_CH (8. August 2012)

Tiri
Bei mir waren es knappe 4 Wochen  Aber wurde ja auch in die CH geliefert...

Kleines Update: wir haben die zwei Beinn 20 small gekriegt und ALLES war bicobello! War sooo froh, da mich meine Verwandten schon ganz schräg anmachten: "Wozu ein Bike von so weit bestellen... und wenn dann was ist?" Schliesslich bezahlten sie für das Geburi-Geschenk. Die hatten allerdings nicht schlecht gestaunt! Waren hin und weg 

Die Bikes sind wirklich sooo schön und funktionieren einwandfrei. Auch das noch nicht einwandfreie Gänge schalten meiner gerade 5-jährigen vertragen sie super! Die Reifen von Kenda sind auch perfekt für unser Terrain! Es war die richtige Entscheidung! (allerdings warte ich immer noch auf die Rechnung vom Zoll )


----------



## Tiri (8. August 2012)

Hat es 4 Wochen gedauert, weil eben Zoll etc im "Wege" war oder hat es seine Zeit gedauert, bis sie es von Isla versandt haben ?

Wenn ich die Trcking ansehe, haben sie das Bike sogar noch am selben Tag versendet. Jetzt ist es im Zustellfahrzeug.

Oh oh hoffe, es ist alles so piccobello wie bei dir  Kommt mir alles doch zu schnell vor 

Habe auch mit draufmontierten Kenda Reifen bestellt. Bin gespannt


----------



## trolliver (8. August 2012)

Hallo Tiri,

du könntest allen Interessenten dann ja einen Gefallen tun und die komplette Geo veröffentlichen...  Ich werde dann in 3 1/2 Jahren einen entsprechenden Dank an dieser Stelle posten!


----------



## skogsjan (8. August 2012)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ganz witzige Idee. Scheint sich um einen Kabelkanal zu handeln, wie man sie im Computerzubehör findet. Flexibilität eingeschränkt, daher auch minimal 16 Zähne am Ritzel. Und sauberer Antrieb? Wie denn, wenn er offen ist? Aber saubere Hosenbeine sind ja auch was wert.
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, wie es sich damit fährt. Schleifen, Geräusche... das Ding scheint ja mitzulaufen



Hallo,
wir haben den "chainrunner" an einem Cnoc 16 im Einsatz. Wir sind begeistert!
Der Baschguard am Kettenblatt muss allerdings demontiert oder mit Distanzscheiben weiter nach aussen gesetzt werden. Insgesamt geschmeidiger Lauf ohne Geräusche. Das Rohr ist anscheinend als Kabelkanal für Elektroinstallationen vorgesehen. Der Preis scheint - für Meterware - zwar ziemlich hoch; aber echt mal eine gute Idee (das muss belohnt werden ).

Grüsse


----------



## Tiri (8. August 2012)

Aaaaalso ein kurzer Zwischenstand zu meiner ersten Bestellung bei Isla:
Das Rad Beinn 24 war noch nicht mal innerhalb 48 Std geliefert worden UND es ist ALLES piccobello eingestellt, sauber verpackt, alles läuft einwandfrei, wie geschmiert !! Auch die mitbestellten Reifen waren montiert. 
Die mitgelieferten Pedale kamen mir auf den ersten Blick zu schwer vor, diese habe ich gleich mal ausgetauscht. Das Rad wog auf einer normalen Waage 9,9 kg. Was mir arg schwer vorkommt ist die Stütze, die werde ich morgen gleich gegen eine leichtere austauschen. Vorbau und Lenker erfolgen dann auch. 
Der Lenker braucht allerdings eine gewisse Breit (min 52 cm) da ansonsten die Gripschaltung etc draufpasst. Heute abend eine kurze Runde gedreht von 10 km. Sohnemann ist hellauf begeistert und auch ich muss sagen die Qualitiät 1A im Vergleich zu unserem anderen Bike Orbea MX XC 24. 
Nochmals herzlichen Dank an das Forum hier. Ohne Euch wäre ich niemals zu Islabike gekommen 
DANKE !!

PS: Wen es interessiert:
horizontale OL 49 cm
Sitzwinkel 74 Grad
Lenkwinkel 70 Grad
Stütze Durchmesser 27,2

Liebe Grüße,


----------



## Toni172 (8. August 2012)

Stützendurchmesser 27,4 mm.  Keine 27,2 mm ?? Das ist echt schade.


----------



## trolliver (8. August 2012)

Super, danke Tiri.

Schön wenn alles so passt. Bei unserem CNOC16 habe ich ja das Innenlager ausgetrauscht. Es lief wahnsinnig rauh. Man hätte es zwar einstellen können, doch war es von sehr einfacher Qualität, außerdem hatte ich bereits in weiser Voraussicht ein leicht laufendes in passender Länge bestellt, das auch gleich leichter war, also raus damit.

Ehrlich? Ich habt auch das Orbea und du findest Isla deutlich besser? Interessant!


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. August 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> ich muss sagen die Qualitiät 1A im Vergleich zu unserem anderen Bike Orbea MX XC 24.
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße,



Details? Bei den Rädern über 20" fand ich Isla recht preisintensiv- was genau ist da besser?


----------



## Tiri (9. August 2012)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Details? Bei den Rädern über 20" fand ich Isla recht preisintensiv- was genau ist da besser?


 
Ganz besonders die Laufräder fielen mir beim Orbea Kinderrad als mehr schlecht als recht laufendes Laufrad auf, sie drehen sich alleine im Stand laaaange nicht so leicht und lange wie bei Isla. Weiterer Punkt: die schwergängigen und doch recht schlechten Bremsen. Da kannst du dran ziehen und es kommt recht wenig, da brauchst ein Kind schon etwas Kraft - ganz zu schweigen wenn es mal schnell gehen soll.
Die Schaltung fand ich bei Orbea ok - im Vergleich zu Isla punkten hierbei jedoch die Engländer, da sie einfach viel weicher schaltet/läuft.
Was ich bei Isla auch gelungen finde, ist das "Einbetten" der Kette am vorderen Ritzel. Hatten es gerade am letzten Wochenende erlebt, da die Kette am Berg erstmalig heruntersprang und mein Sohnemann mangels Erfahrung damit hinplumpste da er eben ins Leere trat. Ich vermute dass dies bei Isla so einfach nicht vorkommen kann da eben rechts und links von der Kette ein Rand läuft. Etwas schwierig auszudrücken, vll versteht ihr was ich meine.

Letztendlich natürlich auch das Gewicht. Ich erreichte mit Tuning bei Orbea im Vergleich zum Aufpreis zum Isla (ca 160 euro) bei weitem nicht das Gewicht von 9,9 kg. 
Muss dazu sagen dass ich keine Radwerkstatt bzw Hobbybastler bin, geschweige denn viele Einzelteile zu Hause herumliegen habe welche ich einfach einbauen könnte.

Ich will hier das Orbea MX 24 XC keineswegs schlecht reden, sonst hätten wir es ja nicht gekauft. Jedoch im Vergleich zu Isla fallen mir schon Qualitätsunterschiede auf.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (9. August 2012)

Das ist mal ein Wort. Vielen Dank für die Einschätzung! Ist das Orbea genauso neu? Den Leichtlauf der Naben würde ich vernachlässigen, falls es nicht knackt oder sowas, aber gut funktionierende Bremsen sollte jeder Hersteller egal welcher Preisklasse heutzutage hinkriegen, selbst wenn es oft nur eine Frage der Kombination aus Felge und Bremsbelag ist. Schwergängig geht gar nicht.


----------



## Tiri (9. August 2012)

Hi, das Orbea wurde vor 5 Monaten gekauft beim Orbea Händler und ist auch das Model von 2012.

LG


----------



## stahlross_CH (9. August 2012)

Danke Tiri
Nein, bei uns war es echt die Lieferzeit von Isla. ich hatte Anfangs Juni bestellt - war wohl grad Hochbetrieb....

Wegen den Kenda: Meines hatte Kenda Reifen ab Werk! Ich hab nix Kenda bestellt. Welche wären denn standard? Gibt es noch eine Nummer bei den Reifen? Frage mich eben, weil es auf der Homepage nicht danach aussieht, dass so griffige Reifen montiert sind.

Noch wegen dem Orbea: Danke auch für die Einschätzung. Hatte lange Zeit hin und her studiert, da ein Orbea-Werk grad in der CH wäre... Aber es kam preislich eben genauso, wenn nicht noch teurer als das Isla und es war schwerer vom Gewicht. Und ganz ehrlich, auch die Farben sind nicht zu verachten bei Isla...! Ich find sie wunderschön und bin fast neidisch!  und meine 5-jährigen sind die Champs im Quartier, he he!


----------



## Tiri (9. August 2012)

Wegen den Kenda Reifen: Ich hatte bei der Bestellung die mÃ¶gl cyclocross gewÃ¼nscht und sie schrieben mir auf der BestellbestÃ¤tigung eben die Kenda small block 8 drauf. Nach den Unterschieden gefragt erhielt ich die Antwort : _The 32c 24â Kenda Small Block 8s weigh approximately 300g and the 38c tyres approx. 380g each._


Die bei uns bestellten bzw montierten Reifen sehen dÃ¼nner aus als die auf deren HP.Welche Bezeichnung hast du denn drauf ? 
Ja @ stahlross wenn man die beiden bikes nebeneinanderstellt gefÃ¤llt mir auch ganz klar das Isla besser , sowohl farblich als auch von der Geo und der Ausstattung her. 
Schade dass ich Islabike nicht in Junior's jÃ¼ngeren Jahren kennengelernt habe. Wir waren ja schon skeptisch mit einem Radversand (kannte das bisher nicht) und ich muss sagen zumindest Isla hat uns alle sehr positiv Ã¼berrascht


----------



## Tiri (19. August 2012)

vll noch ein kleines Update: das Beinn 24 wiegt nun mit Austausch Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker und Pedalen 8,87 kg


----------



## dennisen (28. August 2012)

wurde grad eben von Islabikes auf ihrer facebook seite veröffentlicht:


----------



## dennisen (31. August 2012)

bei Islabikes kommen neue Farben UND neue Gewichte!

*Rothan- 3,6 kg

Cnoc 14 - 5,68 kg

Cnoc 16 - 5,98 kg

Beinn 20 small - 7,84 kg

Beinn 20 large - 7,86 kg*


----------



## below (31. August 2012)

Also ich kann da keinen Unterschied finden. Die Farben, z.B. beim CNOC 16 gibt es doch schon die ganze Zeit und angegeben ist es auf der Islabikes Seite auch immer noch mit 7,5kg. Wo hast Du die Gewichte her?

Gerade gesehen auf Facebook stehen die neuen Gewichte - sind auf der HP aber noch nicht aktualisiert.


----------



## chris5000 (31. August 2012)

dennisen schrieb:


> *Rothan- 3,6 kg
> Cnoc 14 - 5,68 kg
> Cnoc 16 - 5,98 kg
> Beinn 20 small - 7,84 kg
> Beinn 20 large - 7,86 kg*



Beinn 24 -  8,82kg 

(=minus 1.48 kg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (31. August 2012)

Cnoc 14 von 7kg auf 5,68kg ist doch auch was!


----------



## Mamara (31. August 2012)

Rahmen scheinen auch anders, abgedrehte Steuerrohre z.b., Cnoc Gabeln andere Gabelenden usw.


----------



## Y_G (31. August 2012)

Das kann ja wohl nicht angehen das jetzt ein Serien cnoc 16 leichter ist als mein gepimptes. .. Grummel


----------



## dennisen (31. August 2012)

...habe heut mal bei islabikes angefragt, wies mit der Verfügbarkeit der neuen Modell aussieht.
Antwort von Islabikes:

Hi Dennis,
The new range is available to order now. We do still have some of the old stock of the Cnoc 16 in red available and a small amount of the blue colour. If you would prefer we do have stock of the new range as well.*
Best regards,*
Eliot.*
Islabikes Ltd
Bromfield
Ludlow
SY8 2JR


----------



## chris5000 (31. August 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> Das kann ja wohl nicht angehen das jetzt ein Serien cnoc 16 leichter ist als mein gepimptes. .. Grummel



*rofl* ...man muss halt wissen wann der richtige Zeitpunkt zum Verkaufen ist  ...

Aber Moment mal... wer wird denn dann jetzt noch das getunte 2011er Beinn 20 meiner Tochter abnehmen wollen, wenn es ihr nächstes Jahr zu klein ist?  

...

Im Ernst: Islabikes dürfte sich technisch mit der neuen Range bis auf Weiteres erstmal wieder weit an die Spitze des zum Glück immer mehr umkämpften Markts echter Fahrräder für Kinder, die zumindest noch einigermaßen bezahlbar erscheinen, gesetzt haben. Mit der damit einhergehenden Preiserhöhung um ~GBP 50.-, von der ich hier aber irgendwo gelesen habe, sind dann aber spätestens auch Vergleiche mit irgendwelchen Specialiced Hotrocks oder Cube Team Kids nicht mehr fair. Wäre dann schon fast wie einen 911er mit einem Polo zu vergleichen....


....freue mich schon aufs BEINN 24


----------



## Y_G (31. August 2012)

ich hab die schon mal angeschrieben was jetzt genau die Änderungen sind und ob sie vielleicht jetzt doch Rahmen+Gabel einzeln verkaufen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennisen (31. August 2012)

auf ihrer facebook seite gibts ne kurze erläuterung zu den Änderungen


----------



## Y_G (1. September 2012)

Ich hoffe ja auf gewichte für die geänderten parts. .. Mal sehen was da kommt vielleicht rufe ich Montag einfach mal an. Jedenfalls ist mein beinn Projekt gestoppt und das Rad im Keller wir wohl verkauft


----------



## Mamara (1. September 2012)

Ich hoffe mal, mit den wenigen Speichen werden die auch besser zentriert. Wenn es so mistig wie bei den alten ist, könnte es sonst noch mehr Probleme geben.


----------



## chris5000 (1. September 2012)

Was denn fuer Probleme? Weder hab ich je von irgendwelchen Problemen auf Grund mistig zentrierter Raeder gehoert, noch irgendwelche an unseren mittlerweile vier islabikes gehabt?


----------



## Mamara (1. September 2012)

An unserem 16" war mistig eingespeicht und gelesen habe ich es auch schon öfter, hier brauchste nur 2 Seiten zurück klicken(615).


----------



## Y_G (1. September 2012)

bei unserem Cnoc und Beinn ist alles nett gespeicht. Keine Probleme hier...


----------



## tripletschiee (2. September 2012)

ZEFIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Oder sensationell! Wie auch immer ....

Unser Beinn 20 small ist zwar noch leichter als das neue Serienbike. Aber mit dem Cnoc 14 werd ich nie an das neue Gewicht herankommen! Kreizkruzifixbirnbaumhallelulianocheinmal......


----------



## Y_G (5. September 2012)

hab gerade mal die Beschreibung zum Beinn 20 L bekommen. Ich hatte halt gestern mal mit denen telefoniert. Die größten Gewichtseinsparungen soll es bei den Laufrädern (hier hauptsächlich an den Naben) und an den Kurbeln geben. Viele Teile sind einfach etwas leichter geworden, er nannte z. B. Sattelstütze, Gabel und Vorbau. Denke das es viele Kleinigkeiten sind. Wer kauft das erste und wiegt die Sachen aus 

Beinn 20 large

colour chilli red, aquamarine blue, hot pink
size 20" wheels, 11" frame
approx weight 7.92kg (17lb 7oz)
frame 7005 T6 heat treated aluminium
forks lightweight cro-moly blades and steerer with mudguard eyes
headset 1" ahead
stem Islabikes aluminium ahead 50mm flip flop
handlebar Islabikes aluminium flat bar 500mm, 11 deg
grips Islabikes ultra slim grips
seatpost aluminium micro adjust
saddle Islabikes proportional saddle
brakes aluminium mini V-brakes front and rear
brake levers Islabikes mini levers, aluminium
rims Islabikes aluminium double wall, 20h
spokes steel black
hubs aluminium quick release with seals, cassette rear
tyres 20x1.3 Kenda Small Block Eight
cranks Islabikes aluminium 127mm
chainring Islabikes aluminium 32t
chainguard double plastic ring guards
bottom bracket cartridge with sealed bearings
pedals Islabikes proportional resin flats with ball bearings
rear mech Sram X4 short arm
Front mech none
shifter Sram 3.0 Comp 7sp
freewheel/cassette Sram 12-32 cassette


----------



## Taurus1 (5. September 2012)

> tyres 20x1.3 Kenda Small Block Eight


 
Da scheint meine Vermutung ja Richtig zu sein:
Der geringe Gewichtsvorteil zum Kania Twenty (in der Tune-Version 8Kg wegen Faltreifen) lässt sich schon durch die schmaleren 20x1.3 Reifen weitgehend erklären. Mit dickeren Reifen wird es dann genauso schwer sein.



> forks lightweight cro-moly blades


 
Wo Islabike meiner Meinung nach Potential verschenkt, ist auf jeden Fall bei der Gabel. Wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz verkehrt liege, dann bedeutet "cro-moly" Chrom-molybdän-Stahl. Eine Alu-Gabel wäre mit Sicherheit leichter.
Bietet Tuning-Potential, aber nicht jeder will ein 400 Kinderrad direkt auseinanderflücken und für teuer Geld pimpen.
Vielleicht kommt eine Alu-Gabel ja bei der nächsten Beinn-Generation

Ansonsten gefallen mir die 20-Speichen-Laufräder ganz gut. Die sind bestimmt leichter wie die 28- oder 32-Speichen-Laufräder von anderen.


----------



## trifi70 (5. September 2012)

Dann wär das mit den Reifen ja mal geklärt.  Also doch deutlich schmaler als bei Kania. IMHO stehts beim Gewicht nahezu unentschieden.

CroMoly Stahlgabel ist mit Sicherheit schwerer als eine optimierte Alugabel. Aber die brauchen halt noch Potential für die übernächste Saison 

Bei den Speichen ist es eigentlich so, dass weniger Speichen Mehrgewicht an der Felge bedeuten, weil die dann steifer sein muss. "Eigentlich" deshalb, weils kaum wirklich optimierte leichte Felgen für Kinderräder gibt. So schwer wie die sind, kann man locker Speichen weglassen, muss die Felge dann halt nach eigenen Anforderungen vom Hersteller bohren lassen. Wobei die Handvoll Speichen in der kurzen Länge nicht so sehr viel Gewicht sparen. Noch einiges mehr wäre drin mit dünneren Speichen. Da tun sich die Hersteller etwas schwer, weils die standardmäßig nicht so kurz gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (15. September 2012)

Hallo,
wo bekommt man eine neue, schwarze Kerzenstütze für das Rothan? Ich hatte sie ordentlich gekürzt, weil Junior anfangs mit den Fersen angestoßen ist... Jetzt fehlt natürlich wieder ein Stück.


----------



## chris5000 (16. September 2012)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wo bekommt man eine neue, schwarze Kerzenstütze für das Rothan?



Google sagt: http://www.sportsaxe.de/Saettel/Sattelstuetzen/Sattelstuetze-Kerze-25-4-x-400mm-ALU-schwarz::1668.html?refID=95295831


----------



## Mamara (16. September 2012)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Wo Islabike meiner Meinung nach Potential verschenkt, ist auf jeden Fall bei der Gabel. Wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz verkehrt liege, dann bedeutet "cro-moly" Chrom-molybdän-Stahl. Eine Alu-Gabel wäre mit Sicherheit leichter.



Nun ja. Gebla-Bikes baut selbst die 20" Rahmen aus "cro-mo". Gewicht liegt dann bei 1130g. Welcher Alurahmen möchte da mithalten?

Immer eine Frage wie mit welchem Material umgegangen wird, gibt selbst für 26" und 100Kg-Männer MTB-Gabeln mit deutlich unter 700g aus Stahl.


----------



## Taurus1 (17. September 2012)

Stimmt natürlich, dickes Alu kann auch schwerer sein wie dünner Stahl, und es gibt ja auch schwere Carbonrahmen.

Gibt es denn mittlerweile ein Gewicht für Rahmen/Gabel vom Beinn20, und wenn, auch vom aktuellen Modell?


----------



## Mamara (17. September 2012)

Nur von älteren, aber zumindest an den Rahmen wurde ja mit abgedrehten Steuerrohren etc gearbeitet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=587043


----------



## MaikeM (18. September 2012)

Verkauft jemand in nächster Zeit ein gebrauchts 24-Zoll-Islabike? Möglichst im Raum Köln/Bonn/Düsseldorf/Ruhrgebiet?


----------



## Dakeyras (18. September 2012)

dennisen schrieb:


> bei Islabikes kommen neue Farben UND neue Gewichte!
> 
> *Rothan- 3,6 kg
> 
> ...




und neue preise kommen auch....

zumindest das Cnoc16 ist von 169 auf 199 Pfund geklettert. damit sind wir dann bei satten 300  leider gibts da auch nicht mehr das schöne lila, sondern nur noch pink (naja, meine tochter würde es freuen)


----------



## EarlyRider (18. September 2012)

So, hier mal ein erstes Bild vom neuen Cnoc 16. Innerhalb von 5 Tagen war es da. Ob die angegebenen 5,98 kg stimmen, muß ich noch überprüfen. Soweit top verarbeitet, eingestellt, lackiert und alles leichtgängig. Nur das Vorderrad muß ich noch mal nachzentrieren - hat einen leichten Schlag. Jetzt geht es an`s optimieren: Lenker, Vorbau und Reifen werden noch getauscht - Papa will ja auch seinen Spaß dran haben...

Achja, Kostenpunkt 285 und mir jeden Cent wert...


----------



## Mamara (18. September 2012)

Warum wollen so viele den Lenker wechseln??? Die Position ist super so und leichter kriegt man es auch kaum hin? Und dann verspielt man noch den Vorteil vom dünneren Lenkerrohr, was sich mit kleinen Händen besser greifen lässt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (18. September 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Google sagt: http://www.sportsaxe.de/Saettel/Sattelstuetzen/Sattelstuetze-Kerze-25-4-x-400mm-ALU-schwarz::1668.html?refID=95295831



Danke  Da hatte ich den falschen Suchbegriff.


----------



## chris5000 (18. September 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> Warum wollen so viele den Lenker wechseln??? Die Position ist super so und leichter kriegt man es auch kaum hin?



Als ich den Lenker am 16 unbedingt gewechselt haben wollte und auch gewechselt habe, war er noch aus Stahl und hat ~550g gewogen. Den aktuellen Alu-Lenker hätte ich persönlich auch nicht mehr auf der Abschussliste.


----------



## Dakeyras (19. September 2012)

@EarlyRider: sicher ist das Cnoc im Vergleich zu den 200 Alternativen hierzulande jeden Cent wert, aber der Versand mit 40Pfund schlägt ja auch nochmal recht fett zu Buche.

285 klingt gut, beim aktuellen Kurs komme ich bei 239 Pfund auf 297. oder ist der Versand inzwischen etwas günstiger?


----------



## lekanteto (19. September 2012)

So sah meine Rechnung fürs neue Cnoc16 aus (Preise in Pfund):

Total Net Amount 166.66
Carriage 25.00
Total VAT Amount 38.33
Order Total 229.99


----------



## Dakeyras (19. September 2012)

ah, okay... dann ist es wahrscheinlich so, dass bei den neuen Preisen (bei denen ja der UK Mainlandversand inbegriffen ist) nur noch der aufpreis im vgl zum UK-Versand, also 25 Pfund + VAT = 30 Pfund, gezahlt werden muss. 

ich hatte noch den alten Versandpreis von 40 Pfund im kopf...

p.s. jetzt muss ich nur noch meine frau überzeugen

p.p.s. bzgl des Pink muss ich meine meinung auch revidieren. ist zum glück kein Barbie-Pink sondern ein schön satter knalliger farbton der eher richtung himbeere geht. damit kann ich leben. das blau scheint auch heller geworden zu sein, oder?


----------



## Taurus1 (19. September 2012)

> ...
> Nur das Vorderrad muÃ ich noch mal nachzentrieren - hat einen leichten Schlag.
> ...
> Achja, Kostenpunkt 285â¬ und mir jeden Cent wert...


 
Die Islabikes sind ja nicht schlecht, der hohe Preis ist auch irgendwo angemessen, vergleichbare RÃ¤der kosten auch Ã¤hnlich oder vielleicht sogar noch mehr.
Aber das man fÃ¼r das Geld relativ oft RÃ¤der bekommt, bei denen die LaufrÃ¤der schlecht zentriert sind, oder die Naben zu stramm eingestellt sind (scheint ja kein Einzelfall zu sein), ist eigentlich ein Unding. QualitÃ¤tskontrolle scheint bei den EnglÃ¤ndern wohl ein Fremdwort zu sein.
Was mich wundert, ist, dass das anscheinend so hingenommen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (19. September 2012)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> vergleichbare Räder kosten auch ähnlich oder vielleicht sogar noch mehr.


Welches vergleichbare Rad? Ich kenne kein anderes 16Zoll Rad ohne Rücktritt und unter 6kg.



Taurus1 schrieb:


> Aber das man für das Geld relativ oft Räder bekommt, bei denen die Laufräder schlecht zentriert sind, oder die Naben zu stramm eingestellt sind (scheint ja kein Einzelfall zu sein), ist eigentlich ein Unding. ...
> Was mich wundert, ist, dass das anscheinend so hingenommen wird.


Naben einstellen und Laufräder zentrieren kann ich. 
Ein alternatives Rad um 2kg oder mehr erleichtern oder von Rücktritt auf V-Brakes umrüsten kann ich nicht.


----------



## Dakeyras (19. September 2012)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Welches vergleichbare Rad? Ich kenne kein anderes 16Zoll Rad ohne Rücktritt und unter 6kg.
> 
> 
> Naben einstellen und Laufräder zentrieren kann ich.
> Ein alternatives Rad um 2kg oder mehr erleichtern oder von Rücktritt auf V-Brakes umrüsten kann ich nicht.




das ist eben der Punkt. wenn man ein leichtes rad mit vernünftigen Bremsen sucht, führt zur Zeit nichts am Cnoc vorbei...


----------



## Aeolius (19. September 2012)

Hallo,

gestern kam unser CNOC 16 an und wurde sofort eingeflitzt. Der Vater freute sich mehr über das Bike als sein Sohn. Sehr gute Qualität im Detail und das Bestreben Gewicht einzusparen und kindgerechte Ergonomie zu berücksichtigen. Ohne die sehr leichten Aluschutzbleche 6,02 kg. Mein Sohn kann das Rad locker anheben.
+top Geometrie und Rahmenverabeitung (Schweissnähte sehr gut, Lack wird der Zahn der Zeit zeigen)
+super bissige und leichtgängige V-Brakes mit kindgerechten Griffen (an die Bremspower muss mein Sohn sich erst gewöhnen...)
+Lenkergriffe sehr gut und Kleinkindgerecht dünn mit einem Gummiüberstand am Ende um Verletzung vorzubeugen
+passender kleiner und leichter Spezialsattel, den ich noch nicht auf anderen Kinderrädern gesehen habe
+Alukettenblatt! statt aus Stahl, Kurbel aus Alu
+Laufräder werden durch 4 Edelstahlschrauben fixiert (Gewinde in den Achsenden), schöne Unterlegscheiben aus Alu mit gezahnter Edelstahlfläche!
+Laufräder gut zentriert und leicht (Naben müssten entsprechend aus Alu sein)
+alle Lager soweit leichtgängig

Das CNOC 16 dürfte in der 16" Klasse das derzeit beste Rad sein. Versand innerhalb 5 Tagen nach Bestellung. Dieselbe positive Efahrung habe ich bereits mit einem Benin 20 L vor eingen Jahren gemacht.

Hoffe das diese Info für Suchende eine Hilfe ist.

Grüße
Aeolius


----------



## Taurus1 (19. September 2012)

> Welches vergleichbare Rad? Ich kenne kein anderes 16Zoll Rad ohne Rücktritt und unter 6kg.


Beim 16er wird es natürlich schwer:
Kokua Liketobike16 
Orbea Grow 1 
beide zwar schwerer, dafür günstiger, also Preis/Leistung ähnlich
evtl. Cycletech Moskito (weiß jetzt nicht ob die 16 Zoll haben oder 20 Zoll), aber teurer.

20 Zoll gibt es auf jeden Fall vergleichbare:
Kokua Liketobike20
Orbea MX Team oder Grow 2
etwas schwerer, dafür günstiger, Preis/Leistung also ähnlich
Kania Twenty (Tuned)
in der Tuned Version genauso leicht wie Beinn20 mit gleichen Reifen, Preis/Leistung gleich

Es ging mir aber nicht darum zu sagen: "kauf kein CNOC 16, es gibt besseres" sondern eigentlich wollte ich sagen, dass man für den Preis erwarten kann, dass das Rad in Ordnung ist, und man nicht erst noch Arbeit oder Geld investieren muss, damit es Tadellos läuft.



> Naben einstellen und Laufräder zentrieren kann ich.


Du ja, andere (ich auch) nicht. Sollte bei einem neuen Rad (egal welcher Hersteller) normalerweise nicht nötig sein.


----------



## Mamara (19. September 2012)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Es ging mir aber nicht darum zu sagen: "kauf kein CNOC 16, es gibt besseres" sondern eigentlich wollte ich sagen, dass man für den Preis erwarten kann, dass das Rad in Ordnung ist, und man nicht erst noch Arbeit oder Geld investieren muss, damit es Tadellos läuft.



Islabikes hat bisher immer angeboten, das Rad beim nächsten Händler fertig machen zu lassen und denen dann die Rechnung zu schicken zu lassen.

Des weiteren ist es ein 250Euro-Rad mit sehr vielen Teilen aus Kleinserien. Die Materialkosten für ein Erwachsenenrad für längere Rahmenrohre, Speichen und Felgenprofile fürs Erwachsenenrad lägen hingegen irgendwo im einstelligen Euro-Bereich. Guck dir mal eher die 2-300Euro-Räder vom Kaffeediscounter und Baumarkt an, dann weisste was es meistens in D für Qualität für das Geld gibt...


----------



## Dakeyras (19. September 2012)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Beim 16er wird es natürlich schwer:
> Kokua Liketobike16
> Orbea Grow 1
> beide zwar schwerer, dafür günstiger, also Preis/Leistung ähnlich
> evtl. Cycletech Moskito (weiß jetzt nicht ob die 16 Zoll haben oder 20 Zoll), aber teurer.



Das Grow kostet mWn 269, das like2bike mit V-brakes 319, beide kommen technisch wohl nicht ans Cnoc ran. Von Preis/Leistung ähnlich würde ich da nicht reden... 


Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Taurus1 (20. September 2012)

Ok, vielleicht hinkte der Vergleich, aber um den sollte es ja eigentlich auch nicht gehen.



Mamara schrieb:


> Islabikes hat bisher immer angeboten, das Rad beim nÃ¤chsten HÃ¤ndler fertig machen zu lassen und denen dann die Rechnung zu schicken zu lassen.


 
Das kostet dann meine Zeit und meine Nerven, und ich muÃ in Vorleistung gehen. AuÃerdem gibt es viele HÃ¤ndler, die nicht so wirklich froh sind, wenn einer mit seinem woanders neu gekauften Bike zu ihnen kommt, um es erstmal durchchecken und einstellen zu lassen.



Mamara schrieb:


> Guck dir mal eher die 2-300Euro-RÃ¤der vom Kaffeediscounter und Baumarkt an, dann weisste was es meistens in D fÃ¼r QualitÃ¤t fÃ¼r das Geld gibt...


 
Da erwarte ich genau das und nichts anderes. Aber ich wÃ¼rde jetzt Islabikes nicht mit einem Baumarktrad vergleichen. Wie schon ein paarmal von mir gesagt, die Islabikes sind nicht schlecht. Einige wÃ¼rden sogar sagen, es sind OberklasserÃ¤der fÃ¼r Kinder. Kann ich sogar so stehen lassen.
Aber wenn ich fÃ¼r relativ viel Geld (welches auch angemessen ist) ein Oberklasserad vom Direktversender kaufe (was anderes sind Islabikes letztendlich auch nicht), erwarte ich, dass ausser Pedale und Lenker montieren, evtl. Griffe einstellen, nichts mehr zu machen ist.



Mamara schrieb:


> Des weiteren ist es ein 250Euro-Rad mit sehr vielen Teilen aus Kleinserien. Die Materialkosten fÃ¼r ein Erwachsenenrad fÃ¼r lÃ¤ngere Rahmenrohre, Speichen und Felgenprofile fÃ¼rs Erwachsenenrad lÃ¤gen hingegen irgendwo im einstelligen Euro-Bereich.


 
Inkl. Versand beim Cnoc16 schon knapp unter 300â¬, beim Beinn20 plusminus 400â¬.
Die "Kleinserienteile" sind wohl Rahmen, Gabel, Lenker, evtl. noch Sattel und Vorbau. Ich denke, bei den Teilen sind wir uns einig, dass die gut verarbeitet sind, da gibt es wohl nix zu meckern.
Speichen, Felgen und Naben bzw. Lager sind bestimmt nicht extra fÃ¼r Islabikes hergestellt, die kommen irgendwo aus dem Regal. Bei den meisten sind die auch vernÃ¼nftig zusammengebaut.

Aber es wird doch zumindest so oft Ã¼ber schlecht zentrierte RÃ¤der und zu stramme Naben berichtet, das es wohl keine EinzelfÃ¤lle sind. Da fehlt meiner Ansicht nach ganz einfach die QualitÃ¤tskontrolle, die fÃ¼r einen solchen Fahrradpreis angemessen ist.

Ich habe es jetzt nicht auf Anhieb gefunden, aber ich glaube irgendjemand hat in einem Islabikethread eine Mail von Islabike zitiert, in der es heiÃt, die fertigen RÃ¤der kÃ¤men direkt aus dem Container ungeprÃ¼ft in den Versand zum Kunden. Dann tauchen solche Montagefehler auch erst beim Kunden auf.
Das ist zumindest mal nervig. Auch wenn es irgendwie Ã¼ber Kulanz oder Garantie geregelt wird.

Und es wundert mich einfach, dass das dann allem Anschein nach so von den KÃ¤ufern hingenommen wird, die fÃ¼r ihr Geld doch eigentlich ein Fehlerfreies Produkt erwarten kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## chris5000 (20. September 2012)

Sagen wir mal so: Wenn es so wäre, dass frisch ausgelieferte Islabikes häufig mangelhaft zentrierte Laufräder hätten oder häufig zu stramm angezogene Naben hätten, oder oft irgendwelche anderen Mängel aufweisen würden, dann wäre das in der Tat auch meiner Ansicht nach den Preisen und damit einhergehend berechtigten Qualitätserwartungen nicht in Ordnung.

Würde ich ein Islabike mit solchen Mängeln bekommen, so fände ich das tatsächlich auch nicht in Ordnung und würde es reklamieren.

Allein: Ich bezweifle stark, dass frisch ausgelieferte Islabikes irgendwie auffällig häufig solche Mängel aufweisen. 30 Thread-Seiten voll mit restlos zufriedenen Käufern gegenüber ca. 2 Laufrädern mit unbefriedigender Zentrierung, ca. 2 Laufrädern mit zu strammer Nabe und einem schief montierten Lenkeinschlagsbegrenzer - wenn man dazu noch berücksichtigt, dass Menschen eher dazu neigen, über Sachen zu berichten die schief gelaufen sind, als über völlig reibungslose Abläufe (wie viele Threads gibt es einem Titel "Hab was bei webshop xy bestellt und alle lief ganz normal" im Gegensatz zu Threads mit Titeln wie "Hab was bei Webshop xy bestellt und das und das hat nicht geklappt und ich rege mich jetzt auf und was soll ich tun?" . Verhältnis 1:100? vielleicht? ), dann sehen ich hier einfach keine irgendwie auffällige Häufung von Mängeln.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## EarlyRider (20. September 2012)

Also.....

als ich schrieb, dass ich das Vorderrad noch mal nachzentrieren muß, sollte das nicht bedeuten das es im Rollen eine riesen 8 beschreibt....nein, ich denke der allergrößte Teil hätte es noch nicht einmal gesehen bzw. bemerkt. Aber da ich (wie einige andere hier auch) eine Fahrradmacke habe und gerne schraube und bastel, muß sowas FÜR MICH perfekt rund laufen. Es handelte sich dabei also lediglich um einen minimalsten Ausschlag, der völlig in Ordnung gegangen wäre und der in diesem Maße sicherlich auch bei 2000 Rädern zu finden ist.

Nochmal: Das Rad ist absolut top! Verarbeitung, Lack, Geometrie... so hochwertig und gut durchdacht - für mich das beste 16 Zoll was es gibt. Wenn ich da das 16er Puky meines Neffen sehe.....sowas würde ich meinen Kindern nie kaufen.

So.... ich hoffe, ich konnte für ein wenig Aufklärung sorgen und die Diskusion, die hier daraufhin entbrannte ein wenig entschärfen.


----------



## Y_G (20. September 2012)

Wieso setzt man voraus das ein Rad für 300E von Isla eine bessere Qualität haben soll als ein gleich teures aus dem Baumarkt? Eigentlich nicht gerechtfertigt oder? und das auch noch bei einer sicherlich kleineren Marge bei den Islabikes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (20. September 2012)

Lohnt nicht, hier noch weiter den Thread dadurch zu verwursten


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. September 2012)

> Aber es wird doch zumindest so oft über schlecht zentrierte Räder und zu stramme Naben berichtet, das es wohl keine Einzelfälle sind.
> 
> Ich habe es jetzt nicht auf Anhieb gefunden, aber ich glaube irgendjemand hat in einem Islabikethread eine Mail von Islabike zitiert, in der es heißt, die fertigen Räder kämen direkt aus dem Container ungeprüft in den Versand zum Kunden



Irgendwo hatte irgendjemand irgendetwas bemängelt. Dann hat irgendwer irgendetwas davon irgendwo zitiert, frisiert und wurde von irgendjemandem wieder zitiert.  So entstehen Gerüchte. 

Unsere 3 Isla laufen und laufen und laufen.


----------



## acmecorp (20. September 2012)

Aeolius schrieb:


> +Laufräder werden durch 4 Edelstahlschrauben fixiert (Gewinde in den Achsenden), schöne Unterlegscheiben aus Alu mit gezahnter Edelstahlfläche!


Ich wollte gerade bestellen, da bin ich hierüber gestolpert. Was ist denn das genau für eine Befestigung? Sind das normale Hohlachsen die auch zu Schnellspannern kompatibel wären? Oder tatsächlich eine Vollachse mit Innengewinden?
Ich frage, weil ich das FollowMe montieren möchte, das zu ziemlich allen normalen Voll- und Hohlachsen kompatibel ist, Innengewinde würden aber nicht passen.


----------



## rollo13 (21. September 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> Lohnt nicht, hier noch weiter den Thread dadurch zu verwursten



Korrekt 

Dies ist ein Thread von und für Islabike-Fans. Und "Fan" kommt von Fanatiker. Diskussionen über Preise und Fertigungsqualität führen zu nichts. Wozu sollten diese auch führen?

Meiner Meinung nach baut Isla super leichte und kindgerechte Kinderfahrräder mit Schwächen bei den Lagern. Habe jetzt schon zwei Islas und beide haben Probleme mit eingelaufenen Lagern (vor allem die Radnaben). Wenn man das weiß und die Lager vor der Nutzung korrekt einstellt, ist alles super


----------



## Taurus1 (21. September 2012)

rollo13 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach baut Isla super leichte und kindgerechte Kinderfahrräder mit Schwächen bei den Lagern.



Eigentlich genau das habe ich gesagt. Ich habs vielleicht nicht ganz so knapp formuliert. Und der Vergleich mit Baumarkträdern kam nicht von mir, ich habe sie eigentlich immer deutlich höher angesiedelt.

Aber jetzt auch egal, beenden wir die Qualitätsdiskussion im "Keine Götter neben Islabikes"-Thread 
Und jetzt: Duck und schnell weg


----------



## DoctorCol (26. September 2012)

Ich hatte mich vor der Anschaffung des Erstrades für meine 3,5 jährige Tochter viel zu wenig mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt. Einfach zum Händler meines Vertrauens und ein 16er Specialized Hotrock gekauft. Mal abgesehen von ihrer grenzwertigen Größe 102cm war das Hotrock zu schwer und dadurch unmotivierend für sie. Nachdem die Sattelstütze ihres Laufrades am Ende des Sinnvollen angekommen ist, eine Woche quer durchs Netz gelesen und bei Islabikes das 14er Cnoc geordert...5 Tage später brachte es der UPS Mann.
Bin beeindruckt von der Qualität im Vgl. z.B. zum Hotrock...da machen sich alle arrivierten Marken das Leben zu leicht, in dem sie alle mehr oder weniger die selben Taiwan-Gurken unterschiedlich lackiert für Kinder anbieten. Sowas wie Islabikes müssten die anderen eigentlich auch hinbekommen?

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, Tochter steigt auf den sicherheitshalber etwas abgesenkten Sattel und...FÄHRT los! Die Familie ist begeistert! Bremsen und Koordination mit Absteigen geht noch gar nicht, aber was kann man von einem Kind erwarten, das vorher mit den Füßen bremste! Die super lenkernahen Bremsgriffe machen für sie das Bremsen möglichst einfach. Musste der Bremse sogar noch etwas mehr Spiel geben, weil selbst die öligen V-Brakes in Verbindung mit den guten 20KG Gewicht(Kind+Rad) eine Verzögerung liefern, die sonst nur ein Quarterhorse schafft...dosiertes Bremsen will gelernt sein!

Jetzt muss ich nur in 3 Jahren meinem Sohn das Pink irgendwie schmackhaft machen, dass ich für sie aus Akzeptanzgründen ausgewählt hatte ;-)

Danke an den Thread!


----------



## trolliver (26. September 2012)

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich zu lesen, wie andere Kinder oder deren Eltern das Fahrad fahren Lernen angehen. Was ein leichtes Rad so ausmacht... Unserer fuhr mit 2 1/2 auf einem viel zu schweren Felt BMX gut rum, daher machte ich mir zu der Zeit keine Gedanken. Wenn ich allerdings diese Berichte lese, bin ich geneigt zu glauben, dass er *noch* früher richtig hätte Rad fahren können, wenn wir ihm ein leichtes Rad besorgt hätten. er hielt mit knapp 2 schon perfekt die Balance auf dem Laufrad, ließ das kurz darauf gekaufte Felt allerdings nach ein paar Versuchen lange Zeit stehen bzw. wollte Stützräder. Wäre mit einem 7kg-Bike vielleicht nicht passiert....

Ach ja: viel Spaß beim Pink schmackhaft Machen...  Es gibt natürlich Jungs, die stört das gar nicht, unserer hätte Zeter und Mordio geschrien. Nicht weil es ein Mädchenrad wäre, sondern er findet die Farbe schrecklich, liebt hingegen grün und rot. Sein CNOC16 ist rot... mal sehen, was noch so kommt...


----------



## Rastapopoulos (26. September 2012)

Ich persönlich finde die Islas rundum gelungen, funktionell und spartanisch-schick, auch wenn ich sie mit NaDyLicht & Schutzblech für den Kids-Alltag fies umgerüstet habe und der Lack an der Beinn 24-Gabel wegen rabiaten Einparkens des nicht zimperlichen Sohnemanns im Schulständer arg leidet. Einfach für meinen Geschmack schöner als gängige Räder vom deutschen Markt. Gerade mein 3. Isla bestellt, CNOC 14, das kommt davon, wenn man noch mal mit der Kinderproduktion nachlegt ;-)


----------



## hawkes (27. September 2012)

Das mit dem NaDy war auch mein Plan - gibts da Empfehlungen inkl. günstiger Bezugsquellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (27. September 2012)

Meine Empfehlung seit ca. 20 Jahren heißt SON. Meine Frau hat zwei Shimanos gehabt, die irgendwann fest waren, seitdem auch SON und Ruhe ist, wir fahren ständig mit Licht. Eine günstige Bezugsquelle habe ich allerdings nicht...


----------



## Mamara (27. September 2012)

Die Cnoc und Beinn 20" kann man aktuell in der Farbe Mango bestellen - ist wohl eine Special-Edition, die dann schon im Oktober ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## hawkes (28. September 2012)

Na ein SonDelux mit guter Felge + Cyo verdoppelt ja nochmal den Preis eines ohnehin schon nicht billigen Fahrrades :/


----------



## Mamara (28. September 2012)

Die Isla-Felgen sind doch nicht schlecht? Für die 20 und 24" finde ich die CNC-Dinger recht interessant, gibts auch in passenden Lochzahlen und sieht wohl am besten aus mit gleichen Felgen:

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=25_307&products_id=2620


----------



## Rastapopoulos (28. September 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> Die Cnoc und Beinn 20" kann man aktuell in der Farbe Mango bestellen - ist wohl eine Special-Edition, die dann schon im Oktober ausgeliefert wird.



SUPER! DANKE! In letzter Sekunde umbestellt!


----------



## Rastapopoulos (28. September 2012)

NaDy: habe aufgrund Zeitmangels für die 20- & 24- Zoll-Beinns jeweils komplette Vorderräder mit Shimanos Nabendynamos bei eBay bestellt, für kleines Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (28. September 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> Die Isla-Felgen sind doch nicht schlecht? Für die 20 und 24" finde ich die CNC-Dinger recht interessant, gibts auch in passenden Lochzahlen und sieht wohl am besten aus mit gleichen Felgen:
> 
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=25_307&products_id=2620



Interessant, Marmara, kannte ich noch nicht. Erfahrungen?

Klar, wenn man sich die Nutzungsdauer eines Kinderrades ansieht, wirkt ein SON-Laufrad mit 300 + echt überdimensioniert. Da tuts für 1-3 Jahre auch wirklich das günstige Fertiglaufrad aus der Bucht für 40.

Einen SON-Dynamo würde ich jedoch sowohl ein- als auch wieder ausspeichen, um ihn im nächsten Rad zu verbauen, bis der Nachwuchs das selbst kann.  Ab 5 (ab 20") wird er den Nabendynamo bekommen und ihn dann 15Jahre behalten können, wenn nicht noch viel länger. Ich habe meinen seit fast 20 Jahren. Das relativiert die Kosten dann etwas.


----------



## trifi70 (28. September 2012)

Danke für den Tipp mit der Farbe Mango! Cnoc 16 ist momentan eh alternativlos wie man so schön sagt. Die Farbe gibt nun den Ausschlag, etwas früher als eigentlich geplant zu bestellen


----------



## Mamara (28. September 2012)

Entspricht wohl nem SP PV8. Messwerte OK, Langzeiterfahrungen kenne ich nicht.

http://fahrradzukunft.de/14/neue-nabendynamos-im-test/

Und klar ist nen SON Referenz. Ob der allerdings an nem ALLTAGSRAD für Kinder dann 15Jahre lang hält und nicht geklaut wird, möchte ich anzweifeln, aber da muss jeder den Einsatzzweck und seine Umgebung selbst einschätzen.


----------



## natural69 (30. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Sohn soll nun auch eins bekommen. Er ist vor nem Monat 4 geworden 105cm groß und ca. 44,5cm Schrittlänge. Nun schwanke iich natürlich zwischen Cnoc 16 und Beinn 20s. Was meint Ihr? Auf nem 18Zoll puky kommt er gut zurecht mit nur Zehenspitzen auf dem Boden.

Habt Ihr ne Empfehlung? nicht das das Cnoc 16 nächsten Frühling schon zu klein wird.Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht die niedrigste Höhe des Sattels vom Beinn 20s nennen?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Mamara (30. September 2012)

Die Mindestschrittlängen auf der Isla-Seite kommen meist ganz gut hin.


----------



## Y_G (30. September 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> Die Mindestschrittlängen auf der Isla-Seite kommen meist ganz gut hin.



stimmt 1-2 cm kann man mit einer anderen Sattelstütze und Sattel überbrücken. Wir hatten beim Cnoc einfach die Stütze+Sattel vom Laufrad genommen und das hat 1-2 Monate überbrückt...


----------



## natural69 (30. September 2012)

gibts im raum stuttgart hier jemand der ein cnoc 16 oder ein beinn 20s fuer ne kurze Probefahrt zur Verfuegung stellen könnte?

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## lekanteto (1. Oktober 2012)

natural69 schrieb:


> gibts im raum stuttgart hier jemand der ein  cnoc 16 oder ein beinn 20s fuer ne kurze Probefahrt zur Verfuegung  stellen könnte?


Meine Tochter hat ein Cnoc16 in Leinfelden.


----------



## trolliver (1. Oktober 2012)

Die Isladichte scheint in Deutschland schon so gut zu sein, dass Austauschwillige über das Forum im näheren Umkreis zusammenfinden können. Find' ich klasse.

Falls jemand mal im Nordwesten interessiert ist, könnte er gern Philipps CNOC16 ausprobieren (lassen). Mehr hat er noch nicht, das wird aber in den kommenden Jahren besser...


----------



## Rastapopoulos (1. Oktober 2012)

hm. habe noch NIE irgendwo in Deutschland andere Islas gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (2. Oktober 2012)

Habe letztens auf dem ehemaligen Flugfeld in Tempelhof ein Beinn 20 in Small gesehen 

Und demnächst hier an der Schleuse ein CNOC 16 special color mango. Gestern bestellt, Lieferung für in 3,5 Wochen avisiert. Bringt das tatsächlich der UPSi, so habe ich es am Telefon zumindest verstanden?


----------



## Rastapopoulos (2. Oktober 2012)

Ja, mir wurde auch UPS angedroht ;-)


----------



## Y_G (2. Oktober 2012)

das Beinn in Tempelhof war bestimmt von chris


----------



## trifi70 (2. Oktober 2012)

chrisTOPH  Weiß gar nicht, ob er in diesem Forum aktiv ist.


----------



## hawkes (2. Oktober 2012)

Also ich kenn' schon mindestens 2 Islas in HRO.. Da würde ich in Berlin doch locker auf 30 Islas kommen..


----------



## trifi70 (2. Oktober 2012)

Bei 4 Mio Nasen is ditt doch nix  Aber wir arbeiten dran. Wenn man bei Isla irgendwann telefonisch in deutsch bestellen kann, ist die kritische Masse erreicht


----------



## El-Vis (4. Oktober 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Habe letztens auf dem ehemaligen Flugfeld in Tempelhof ein Beinn 20 in Small gesehen
> 
> Und demnächst hier an der Schleuse ein CNOC 16 special color mango. Gestern bestellt, Lieferung für in 3,5 Wochen avisiert. Bringt das tatsächlich der UPSi, so habe ich es am Telefon zumindest verstanden?


 
Haaaa, super, dann sind wir shcon mal 2...
Ich habe letzte Woche auch das Cnoc 16 als special edition mango bestellt! 

Mir wurde gesagt, dass die Farbe erst ab 10. Oktober verfügbar ist, ich mich also gedulden muss. Übrigens habe ich überwiesen per Auslandsüberweisung und habe nun GEbühren in Höhe von 12 EUR insgesamt. Doof, aber so what, ich will es unbedingt haben für meine Tochter. Freu mich schon auf das leichteste Bike ever...


----------



## Ufo (4. Oktober 2012)

bei mir warns insgesamt 27,50 an gebühren, also fast 10%. Also guter Rat an alle, nehmt die Kreditkarte und ruft an.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (5. Oktober 2012)

Kreditkarte: â¬ 4,6 fÃ¼r "Auslandseinsatz", â¬ 311 fÃ¼r das kleine Cnoc mit Schutzblechen, kann ich mit leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El-Vis (5. Oktober 2012)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> Kreditkarte:  4,6 für "Auslandseinsatz",  311 für das kleine Cnoc mit Schutzblechen, kann ich mit leben


 
Seltsam, mir wurde gesagt, dass Kreditkarten wohl grundsätzlich eine Gebühr von 1,5% haben, wenn man in einer ausländischen Währung überweist! Ist wahrscheinlich von Bank zu Bank unterschiedlich, aber ich finde die Differenzen Immens... 

Mich hat nun das Cnoc 16 knapp 320 EUR gekostet, finde das auch ok, obwohl ich eingeltich nicht über 250EUR kommen wollte, aber dafür haben wir ein Islabike... ;-) Freu


----------



## dennisen (5. Oktober 2012)

Hab diese Woche das Cnoc 16 bestellt.
In der Auftragsbestätigung steht ne Lieferzeit von 3 Wochen, was allerdings kein Problem ist, da meine Tochter das Cnoc zu Weihnachten bekommt 

Hab beim Telefonat mit islabikes vergessen zu fragen wann sie die Kreditkarte belasten - sofort oder erst wenn das Bike versendet wird.

Weiß das jemand von euch?


----------



## trifi70 (5. Oktober 2012)

Geprüft wurden die Daten offenbar sofort. Ob schon belastet: keine Ahnung 

An die Auslandsgebühr habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Eurozone ist glaube bei uns kostenlos, aber UK hat ja keinen Euro... Sollte eine EU-Überweisung aber nicht eigentlich kostenlos sein? Zumindest nach Österreich habe ich schon kostenlos überwiesen. Nicht-EU (Schweiz) hat bei meiner Bank allerdings gekostet.


----------



## chris5000 (5. Oktober 2012)

dennisen schrieb:


> wann sie die Kreditkarte belasten - sofort oder erst wenn das Bike versendet wird.
> 
> Weiß das jemand von euch?



zwischen "sofort" und "wenn das Bike versendet wird" liegen in der Regel 1-2 Werktage - ungeachtet irgendwelcher 2,3, oder 4-Wochen Angaben (außer kurz vor Weihnachten und im mittleren bis späten Frühjahr). Insofern sind die beiden Zeitpunkte meist so gut wie identisch ;-)

Im Ernst: Ich weiß es leider auch nicht.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## El-Vis (5. Oktober 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Geprüft wurden die Daten offenbar sofort. Ob schon belastet: keine Ahnung
> 
> An die Auslandsgebühr habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Eurozone ist glaube bei uns kostenlos, aber UK hat ja keinen Euro... Sollte eine EU-Überweisung aber nicht eigentlich kostenlos sein? Zumindest nach Österreich habe ich schon kostenlos überwiesen. Nicht-EU (Schweiz) hat bei meiner Bank allerdings gekostet.


 
Meine Bank meinte, ich könne auch per SEPA (also EU-Überweisung) zahlen, das würde automatisch zum Kurs in England umgerechnet werden, weil die ja keinen EUR haben. Aber bei meiner Bestellung habe ich im Schreiben gelesen, dass ich auf jeden fall bitte NICHT in EUR überweisen soll sondern in GBP! Deshalb habe ich dann eine Auslandsüberweisung gemacht, bei der man nicht in EUR sondern in GBP überweist und einem dann der Gegenkurs + Gebühren belastet werden als EUR-Betrag. Die Bank von Islabike stellt keine Gebühren, deshalb bleibt es bei meiner Bank bei 12 EUR, sonst hätte ich auch noch die Gebühren aus England zu tragen. So stands in der Mail.

EUR-ÜBerweisung heißt meines Wissens nicht EWR, sondern wirklich EUR-Länder, bei denen man wirklich auch mit der selben Währung bezahlt!


----------



## dennisen (5. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank schonmal!
Klar, die Daten prüfen sie sofort und ehrlich gesagt geh ich davon aus, dass sie die KK´s auch sofort belasten, unabhängig davon wann das Bike geliefert werden kann.

Is ja jetzt nicht grad das modernstes Bestellsystem was islabikes da im Einsatz hat 

Die "lange" Lieferzeit von 3 Wochen hängt wohl mit meiner Farbauswahl zusammen - was mich etwas gewundert hat war, dass er meinte sie würden mit UPS versenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (5. Oktober 2012)

Bei meiner Bestellung wurde die Lieferzeit auch mit 3 Wochen angegeben. 
Geliefert wurde (von UPS) in ca. einer Woche.
Ich glaube mich daran zu erinnern, dass mir am Telefon gesagt wurde, dass die KK erst bei Auslieferung belastet werden würde.


----------



## trifi70 (5. Oktober 2012)

El-Vis schrieb:


> EUR-ÜBerweisung heißt meines Wissens nicht EWR, sondern wirklich EUR-Länder, bei denen man wirklich auch mit der selben Währung bezahlt!


Als SEPA gehts wohl auch nach UK. Allerdings gibs da wieder den Fallstrick etwaiger anfallender Umrechnungsgebühren...

Farbe auch bei uns der Knackpunkt. Mango is wohl noch auf dem Dampfer im Zulauf. UPS hat mich auch gewundert, aber vl. is das ja neu. Die Aufteilung der Lieferkosten ist ja auch etwas anders als noch vor einem Jahr. Denk ma KK ist belastet, mit dem Liefertermin lassn wa uns ma überraschn


----------



## Rastapopoulos (5. Oktober 2012)

El-Vis schrieb:


> Seltsam, mir wurde gesagt, dass Kreditkarten wohl grundsätzlich eine Gebühr von 1,5% haben, wenn man in einer ausländischen Währung überweist! Ist wahrscheinlich von Bank zu Bank unterschiedlich, aber ich finde die Differenzen Immens...
> 
> Mich hat nun das Cnoc 16 knapp 320 EUR gekostet, finde das auch ok, obwohl ich eingeltich nicht über 250EUR kommen wollte, aber dafür haben wir ein Islabike... ;-) Freu



äääääh 4Euro60 sind so circa 1,5% von 311 Euro kommt doch hin.

Mit wurde das Geld SOFORT abgezogen. Lieferung wg. Mango-Sonder-Lack aber erst Ende Oktober oder so. Aber bei den mickrigen Zinsen ist mir das eh egal wo mein Geld lagert...


----------



## dennisen (5. Oktober 2012)

das Geld ist ja nicht weg, es ist nur woanders 

Edit: gut möglich, dass sich die Lieferzeit von 3 Wochen deutlich verkürzt; islabikes hat über ihre facebook seite gerade gemeldet, dass die "Mango-Modelle" heute angekommen sind


----------



## trolliver (5. Oktober 2012)

Hm, ich habe schon öfter Geld nach UK überwiesen. Werkzeuge zum Beispiel sind dort oft deutlich günstiger. Ich kann mich an keine zu bezahlenden oder bezahlten Gebühren erinnern. Ich hätte auch gedacht, dass Überweisungen innerhalb der EU kostenlos sind. Das nächste Mal werde ich darauf achten.


----------



## trifi70 (5. Oktober 2012)

dennisen schrieb:


> islabikes hat über ihre facebook seite gerade gemeldet, dass die "Mango-Modelle" heute angekommen sind


*freu* Samstags kommt der UPSi zwar nicht, aber dann wohl Montag oder Dienstag


----------



## Mamara (5. Oktober 2012)

Und es soll jetzt mal öfter Sonderlackierungen geben, finde ich sehr cool .

Mich würde auch mal ein Feedback zum Lack der jetzt neuen Modelle interessieren, ob der immernoch so empfindlich ist.


----------



## DoctorCol (5. Oktober 2012)

@Mamara

Rein subjektiv ist der Lack sehr sensibel. Hab als schnelle Improvisation für die Lernphase bei meiner Tochter mit breitem Tesa gearbeitet, um die noralgischen Stellen zu schützen. Sieht jetzt zwar nicht so stylisch aus, aber die ersten Macken am Lack waren das auch nicht!


----------



## trolliver (5. Oktober 2012)

Auf die Sonderlackierungen freue ich mich auch, wenn die nächste Größe ansteht. Beim CNOC 16 habe ich den Rahmen mit Lackschutzfolie abgeklebt. Ist zwar eine Heidenarbeit, dafür sieht's aber okay aus (Profis können das mit Sicherheit besser bei den Rohren, vor allem bei Biegungen) und schützt tatsächlich.


----------



## trifi70 (5. Oktober 2012)

Macht mir keine Angst. Ditt sind Kinderräder, gerade da sollte der Lack doch halten 

Unser CNOC16 mango is tatsächlich heute noch rausgegangen und soll Mittwoch per UPS hier eintrudeln. Falls das so passt, gibs direkt Fotos, Mittwoch is eh mein freier Tag.

Ich überlege, die recht schmalen Kenda Small Block 8 gegen was breiteres zu tauschen. Hat jemand Interesse an den originalen Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (6. Oktober 2012)

Bei unserem blauen Cnoc, platzt der Lack beim kleinsten Ditscher ab.


----------



## hawkes (8. Oktober 2012)

Haben ein blaues CNOC16 und ein blaues B20L. Am Rahmen ist der Lack ok, auch nach mehrfachem Hinwerfen. Aber an der Gabel fällt der Lack schon vom scharf anschauen großflächig ab. 

Fahrrad wird aber auch nicht besonders behandelt und kann damit gut leben - ist ja schließlich kein Ausstellungsstück.


----------



## El-Vis (9. Oktober 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Macht mir keine Angst. Ditt sind Kinderräder, gerade da sollte der Lack doch halten
> 
> Unser CNOC16 mango is tatsächlich heute noch rausgegangen und soll Mittwoch per UPS hier eintrudeln. Falls das so passt, gibs direkt Fotos, Mittwoch is eh mein freier Tag.
> 
> Ich überlege, die recht schmalen Kenda Small Block 8 gegen was breiteres zu tauschen. Hat jemand Interesse an den originalen Reifen?


 
Unserer ist auch rausgegangen, soll auch am Mittwoch da sein. Hach ich bin schon sooo gespannt... Freufreu...


----------



## trifi70 (9. Oktober 2012)

Unsres hat ne Runde um Birmingham gedreht, war Sonntag Abend im UPS-Umschlagplatz International in Herne. Da dacht ich schon: warum erst Mittwoch?? Lag dann da allerdings über einen Tag rum... um nun doch für heute schon angekündigt zu sein 

Warum wiegt das Paket eigentlich 12kg, ich hatte doch nur ein Rad bestellt?


----------



## dennisen (9. Oktober 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Warum wiegt das Paket eigentlich 12kg, ich hatte doch nur ein Rad bestellt?



die gleiche Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt 
ist wahrscheinlich seeeeehr sicher verpackt 

zum Thema Lack:
Ich lass das Cnoc von nem Kollegen komplett mit Lackschutzfolie beziehen (der macht das bei jedem seiner Bikes und bekommt das top hin )
Schütz den Lack, sieht man nicht und so hat auch die kleine Schwester in 2 Jahren noch ein schönes Bike


----------



## El-Vis (9. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir steht auch 12,0 kg, da das so ne sehr glatte Zahl ist, nehme ich stark an, dass es eine "bis"-Angabe ist. Sonst hätten die ja eine Punktlandung. Übrigens habe ich den Spritzschutz mitbestellt, somit müsste ich eh mehr Gewicht haben als du, also ne bis-Angabe...


----------



## trifi70 (9. Oktober 2012)

So, unsers is da! Also deutlich früher als bei der Bestellung von Isla avisiert und UPS war auch einen Tag schneller als angekündigt.  Liegt jetzt im Nachbarhaus, muss es heut abend da abholen, dann gibs hoffentlich erste Eindrücke


----------



## El-Vis (9. Oktober 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> So, unsers is da! Also deutlich früher als bei der Bestellung von Isla avisiert und UPS war auch einen Tag schneller als angekündigt.  Liegt jetzt im Nachbarhaus, muss es heut abend da abholen, dann gibs hoffentlich erste Eindrücke


 
 Na dann hoffentlich heut abend mal ein paar Bilder???? BÜDDDE


----------



## natural69 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

unser Cnoc 16 kam gestern an und wurde bereits ausgiebig getestet und für top:thumbup: befunden, sowohl vom Junior als auch von Papa. Auch den ersten Abflug in die Absperrung der Rennstrecke haben wir bereits hinter uns. Lack ist noch dran, bei bike und kind. Nach den Tips hier habe ich die Lager eingestellt und die Kette etwas lockerer eingebaut. Jetzt läufts rund. Farbe ist blau, Sohnemann ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ja, warum postet er nix mehr? Ehrlich gesagt, wir sind fast sprachlos. Extrem angetan vo CNOC16 mango. Pedale 210g! Gesamtgewicht unter 6kg, Farbe supergeil. Orange ist eh die Lieblingsfarbe der Pilotin  Räder mit Inbuslinsenmuttern befestigt, sieht edel aus und mindert die Verletzungsgefahr. Lenker angepasst für Kinderhände und super verstellbar (außer in der Breite). Bremsen leicht bedienbar. Kettenblatt Alu. Lack sieht haltbar aus, weiteres wird die Zukunft zeigen...

Lager laufen teils etwas schwer, aber noch tolerierbar. Kette ist in bestimmten Kurbelpositionen sehr straff, das Kettenblatt eiert leicht vertikal. Insgesamt guter Montagezustand.

Ich seh kaum noch Tuningpotential. Kette, ev. Sattel und ein Paar Schrauben für die Befestigung von Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger könnt man noch rausdrehen  

Also nahezu schon perfekt, somit leider nix für Schrauber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mit Sicherheit jeden Euro wert, wobei ich noch nicht mal endgültig weiß, wieviel Eur es uns nun gekostet hat.

Kaufen!


----------



## dennisen (10. Oktober 2012)

Superschickes Bike, vielen Dank für die Bilder und die ersten Eindrücke des neuen Cnoc 16! 

Die Pedale wiegen wirklich nur 210g ?!
dann hätt ich mir die Anschaffung der Xpedo Pedale ja schenken können.

Werd bei unserem Cnoc (das heute ankommen sollte) vorerst mal nur die Kenda Reifen austauschen, allerdings nicht aus gewichtstechnischen- sondern eher aus optischen Gründen


----------



## Dakeyras (10. Oktober 2012)

YEEESSSSSS!!! habs endlich geschafft nach ewiger Diskussion meine Frau zu überzeugen und habe heute endlich das Cnoc 16 in pink bestellt.
(eigentlich bin ich kein pink-fan und das vorherige lila hat mir deutlich besser gefallen, aber was will man machen wenn töchterchen unbedingt ein pinkfarbenes bike möchte. außerdem ist das islabikes-pink noch recht erträglich. wenigstens kein zartrosa-barbiepink)

kann jemand von euch etwas ausführlicher psoten, was (und wie) man an dem rad gegebenenfalls prüfen und einstellen sollte? 

danke und lg
Georg


----------



## Taurus1 (10. Oktober 2012)

Die Radlager prüfen, sind oft zu stramm eingestellt, und die Kettenspannung ist oft zu hoch.
Am besten direkt nach dem auspacken *vor* der ersten Probefahrt.
Und natürlich Lenker und Bremsgriffe passend zur Kindergröße


----------



## trifi70 (10. Oktober 2012)

Räder ausbauen, Lagerspiel einstellen, bei uns bei beiden Laufrädern zu stramm. Kettenspannung prüfen, muss man nach Aus/Einbau des Hinterrades eh neu einstellen. Steuersatz bei uns ok. Pedale drehen auch etwas schwer, aber ich glaub da lässt sich nicht viel einstellen...

229g Reifen Kenda Draht K1047 Small Block 8 in 38-305 bzw. 16"x1,5
87g Schlauch Kenda 1,5"-1,75" SV Ventil, Felgenloch auch nur für SV passend!
460g Vorderrad mit Schrauben

Pedale tatsächlich das Paar 210g!

Felgen"band" aus Gummi werde ich neu machen, dazu Michelin Schläuche 100g und Black Jack Reifen 360g. Habe gemessen, die passen von der Breite. Vorderbremse kommt erstmal ab, ist giftig und Bremse am HR reicht vorerst.

Die Kenda-Reifen inkl. Schläuche und Porto möchte ich für 25 Eur abgeben, falls jemand aus Gewichtsgründen die brauchen kann. Sie sind wirklich nicht schlecht, leicht, Grip durch Stollen, scheinbar sogar mit Pannenschutz, meiner Tochter aber zu schmal.


----------



## Taurus1 (10. Oktober 2012)

Für die große war es bei mir das Kaniabike Twenty geworden, für den kleinen (nächsten Sommer 2 Jahre) wird es wohl irgendwann ein Cnoc geben, weil unter 20 Zoll gibt es eigentlich nichts besseres.
Ich habe zwar noch ein bischen Zeit mit der Anschaffung, mache mir aber trotzdem schonmal gedanken. Die Fragen, die sich mir stellen, sind folgende:

- Cnoc 14, sobald er drauf passt, und dann mit 5 Jahren Wechsel direkt aufs 20 Zoll (bei der großen Schwester mit 5 Jahren und 48-49cm Schritthöhe hat das Kania Twenty gepasst)
oder
- Cnoc 14, dann Cnoc 16, dann 20Zoll? (ist mir eigentlich zu teuer, trotz Wiederverkaufswert)

Laut Schritthöhentabelle (min-max-Länge)auf der Islabike Seite wäre ein nahtloser Übergang vom Cnoc 14 zum 20Zoll Rad möglich, aber wie sieht die Praxis aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (10. Oktober 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Laut Schritthöhentabelle (min-max-Länge)auf der Islabike Seite wäre ein nahtloser Übergang vom Cnoc 14 zum 20Zoll Rad möglich, aber wie sieht die Praxis aus?



Im Gegensatz zu den sehr genauen und richtigen Angaben unter "minimum inside leg", habe ich die unter "maximum inside leg" immer als arg großzügig empfunden. Ich hatte die Islabikes meiner Tochter stets lange vor Erreichen der Angaben unter "maximum inside leg" als zu klein werdend empfunden und dementsprechend ein Größeres gekauft. 
Das führte bei uns bisher zu folgender Reihenfolge 

Rothan->CNOC 14->CNOC 16->BEINN 20 large

...also lediglich das BEINN 20 small übersprungen.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## trifi70 (10. Oktober 2012)

Wir machens so: Merida 12", CNOC 16", dann 20" Kania, Isla whatever. Es soll in absehbarer Zeit 16" Konkurrenz geben. Aber es wird schwer denk ich ma, für einen wirklich konkurrenzfähigen Preis ein Bike mit dem Gewicht des CNOC auf die Räder zu stellen. Isla hat hier klar den Vorteil des Direktvertriebs.


----------



## Dakeyras (10. Oktober 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Es soll in absehbarer Zeit 16" Konkurrenz geben.


du machsts aber spannend. von wo kommt denn die konkurrenz (bzw von wo wird sie kommen?)



trifi70 schrieb:


> Räder ausbauen, Lagerspiel einstellen, bei uns bei beiden Laufrädern zu stramm. Kettenspannung prüfen, muss man nach Aus/Einbau des Hinterrades eh neu einstellen. Steuersatz bei uns ok. Pedale drehen auch etwas schwer, aber ich glaub da lässt sich nicht viel einstellen...





Taurus1 schrieb:


> Die Radlager prüfen, sind oft zu stramm eingestellt, und die Kettenspannung ist oft zu hoch.
> Am besten direkt nach dem auspacken *vor* der ersten Probefahrt.
> Und natürlich Lenker und Bremsgriffe passend zur Kindergröße




danke euch beiden. wird alles gemacht. zeit ist genug, da das cnoc sowieso erst zu weihnachten verschenkt wird. ein chainrunner kommt auch noch ran. und passend zum kind wirds natürlich auch noch eingestellt.

lg
Georg


----------



## dennisen (10. Oktober 2012)

Wenn das Cnoc viel im Gelände bewegt wird, würde ich mir den Chainrunner sparen; das Ding macht dann genau das Gegenteil, was es soll - nämlich den ölverseuchten Schmotter an die Kette zu ummanteln.


----------



## Dakeyras (10. Oktober 2012)

naja, erstmal fahren lernen (ist ihr erstes jetzt mit 3,5 Jahren), dann schaun wir mal wieviel gelände kommt.

beim chainrunner gehts mir auch nicht so sehr darum die kette zu schonen, sondern eher die hosen/beine der kleinen...


----------



## Y_G (10. Oktober 2012)

ich würde das mit 14"-16"-20" davon abhängig machen wie Sie wächst und wie sie fährt, wir sind von 12" direkt auf 16" gegangen. War kein Problem mit anderer Sattelstütze. Da ja der Wertverlust bei den cnoc überschaubar ist, würde ich wohl nichts auslassen ...
Mein 2ter wird direkt mit dem 16" starten. Der ist recht groß und kommt sogar jetzt schon mit 2,5 auf das 16" rauf und kann auch schon die ersten Meter damit fahren. Er hört halt leider nur auf zu treten wenn er keine Lust mehr hat und Bremsen findet er auch doof 

btw. mit Kette und Hose haben wir bisher keine Probleme...


----------



## techxtr (10. Oktober 2012)

Habt ihr alle telefonisch bestellt ?

ich versuche jetzt schon seit ein paar Tage per Mail eine Antwort bzw. eine Bestellung zusammenzubekommen, nur antwortet mir niemand auf meine Mails ([email protected]).

Gibt es eine andere Mailadresse, oder kann man generell nur per Telefon bestellen ??


----------



## chris5000 (10. Oktober 2012)

@techxtr: Schau mal die ersten Beiträge an. Dort ist beschrieben, wie es am saubersten läuft.

Kurz: Mail mit Bestellung schreiben, kurz danach anrufen, auf die Mail verweisen, die dann rausgesucht wird (vielleicht fällt dann auf, dass sie im Spam-Ordner gelandet ist oder so)  und Kreditkartendaten für die Bezahlung angeben. Fertig.


----------



## natural69 (10. Oktober 2012)

bei uns gings so: angerufen, auf Anweisung von islabikes eine mail geschrieben mit dem gewünschten bike etc. islabikes macht ne order draus und hat uns wiederum ne mail mit der ordernummer geschickt. dann anrufen und mit der ordernummer die bezahlung klar machen. nicht gerade lean aber hat problemlos geklappt. den ersten anruf kann man sich auch sparen,wenn man weiss was man will.


----------



## Dakeyras (10. Oktober 2012)

natural69 schrieb:


> bei uns gings so: angerufen, auf Anweisung von islabikes eine mail geschrieben mit dem gewünschten bike etc. islabikes macht ne order draus und hat uns wiederum ne mail mit der ordernummer geschickt. dann anrufen und mit der ordernummer die bezahlung klar machen. nicht gerade lean aber hat problemlos geklappt. den ersten anruf kann man sich auch sparen,wenn man weiss was man will.




na das klingt ja kompliziert.
ich hatte heute angerufen, mit dem netten Mitarbeiter alles am Telefon geklärt, Kreditkartennummer durchgegeben.... fertich

die zahlungsbestätigung und orderbestätigung kam dann gleich per mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (10. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht liegt es einerseits daran, welchen Mitarbeiter man am Apparat hat, vielleicht aber auch am "Draht", am Englisch etc. Ich habe nie eine Bestätigung per Mail bekommen, aber das Rad... ;-)) Mein Englisch ist okay, nicht perfekt, die Mitarbeiterin war sehr professionell ohne einem gleich einen Keks anzubieten. Doch die Bestätigung hat sie dann auch verbaselt... ;-))


----------



## Rastapopoulos (11. Oktober 2012)

CNOC 14 angekommen, sehr schön & bin wie immer zufrieden.
Jetzt heisst es, Papa, äh, Nachwuchs muss bis Weihnachten abwarten!
Mango ist sehr "Orange" Foto zeigt da eher ins Gelbe gehende Fehlfarbe.


----------



## trifi70 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ja, seh ich auch so. In Natura viel schöner orange  Wenigstens hattest Du aber Foto-Wetter. Hier bisher keine Chance 

Sagma, täuscht das oder sind am CNOC 14 auch 102mm Kurbeln verbaut?

Bestellung war bei uns so: Zunächst mal Mail schicken mit Bestelldaten. War mir sicherer mit den Adressdaten auch wegen Umlauten etc. Außerdem war die Telefonleitung grad für 2 Tage tot und übers Handy ist die Verständigung doch eher suboptimal... Dann Anruf dort: Daten waren noch nicht erfasst, Order nicht angelegt. Sollte mich erst melden, wenn ich die Mail mit der Ordernummer habe. Also abgewartet, die Mail kam aber bald. Dann nochmal angerufen und Kreditkartendaten durchgegeben.



Dakeyras schrieb:


> du machsts aber spannend. von wo kommt denn die konkurrenz (bzw von wo wird sie kommen?)


Aus der Ecke wo es im Moment nur 20 und 24" gibt


----------



## Rastapopoulos (11. Oktober 2012)

Kurbel muss ich mal nachmessen...

Farbe wird auf dem Karton mit "Shiny Orange" angegeben, das trifft es wohl auch!


----------



## Rastapopoulos (11. Oktober 2012)

kenne mich mit Kurbellängen nicht aus, und das Rad ist schon schwer zugänglich auf dem Speicher versteckt. Dazu schimpfendes Baby auf dem Arm, also hier nur eine grobe Ablesung ohne Gewähr: 95mm Kurbellänge beim neuen CNOC 14 von Mitte Pedalbohrung bis Mitte Innenlagerbohrung...


----------



## Dakeyras (11. Oktober 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Aus der Ecke wo es im Moment nur 20 und 24" gibt




....  Kania oder velotraum?

ist das jetzt ein Geheimnis und du solltest das besser nicht posten oder ist es ein "offizielles gerücht"? wenn zweiteres, dann bitte butter bei die fische und raus mit dem namen


----------



## trifi70 (11. Oktober 2012)

Habe grad auf der Webseite von Isla die Angabe 89mm gefunden. Dann haut das schon hin. Die 102mm tritt unsere Kleine noch etwas unrund, ist aber auch erst um 1m groß.

Bzgl. Kania: weder noch (kein Geheimnis, kein Gerücht). Bitte frag mich weder nach Preisen noch angepeiltem Gewicht


----------



## trifi70 (12. Oktober 2012)

Abrechnung ist da, fürs Protokoll: des waren jetzt 288 Eur inkl. Porto fürs CNOC 16. Dazu noch die kartenabhängige Auslandseinsatzgebühr um die 5 Eur.

Die Belastung der Kreditkarte erfolgte am Tage des Anrufs mit Durchgabe der Daten.


----------



## Dakeyras (15. Oktober 2012)

ich hätte nochmal ne frage zum thema lackschutzfolie:

Ich hab schon reichlich gesucht, aber wenig gefunden.
kennt wer günstige Quellen für Meterware (die Vorkonfektionierten Bögen sind für Kinderbikes ja nicht so geeignet und irgendwie auch recht teuer)

außerdem suche ich noch ein paar tips von leuten, die das schon gemacht haben: 



worauf sollte man achten? Tipps und Kniffe wie man bei einem Fahrradrahmen am besten vorgeht? (allgemeines Handling der folie ist bekannt)
kompletter rahmen oder nur gefährdete teile (Gabel, unterrohr, Hinterradaufhängung)?
selber machen oder machen lassen?


danke und lg
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (15. Oktober 2012)

Wegen der Schutzfolie würde ich mal nach Steinschlagschutzfolie aus dem KFZ-Bereich schauen. Da müste sich der Kram *in groß* auftun lassen.


----------



## Dakeyras (16. Oktober 2012)

soooo, heute kam der nette UPS Mann und hatte ein großes Paket unterm Arm.

Schickes Teil . Verarbeitung und Montage auf der ersten Blick iO, aber aufgrund einiger Meldungen hier guckt man ja doch etwas genauer hin.

VR-Nabe ist leichtgängig, Kette sitzt zu straff, aber das ist ja kein Beinbruch. HR-Nabe tendenziell etwas zu straff, kann aber auch an der Kette liegen. muss ich mir heute abend mal ohne Kette anschauen.

Dito Tretlager: fühlt sich erstmal recht stramm an, mal sehen wie es ohne kette läuft. EDIT: hier stand mist. ist ja ein patronenlager, da ist nix zu justieren...

mal eine Frage zu den V-Brakes: Wieviel Spiel sollten die V-Arme denn maximal haben? Die Schrauben sitzen alle fest, aber an der Hebelspitze (also an der Spitze der V-Arme) sind es locker +-2mm in fahrtrichtung. Unterlegscheiben verbauen?


danke und lg
Georg


----------



## Dakeyras (16. Oktober 2012)

hmpf.... der chainrunner passt leider nicht. 

Wurden bei der neuen Edition Kettenblatt- und Ritzelgröße
geändert?

Das aktuelle Ritzel hat 14 Zähne (wenn ich mich nicht verzählt hab) und ist damit leider so klein, dass der chainrunner auf den "kunststoffringen" links und rechts des ritzels aufliegt und dadurch nur sehr schwergängig läuft.


gibts alternativen? den chainglider von Hebie gibts ja erst ab 38Z vorn...


----------



## trifi70 (16. Oktober 2012)

Kettenblatt und Ritzel sind sehr klein. Ich glaube das ist neu. Spart halt Gewicht, auch an der Kette, welche kürzer ausfällt. Eine Umrüstung auf größere Teile ist grad an der Kurbel ev. schwierig. Du müsstest eine komplette Kurbel passender Länge und mit größerem Kettenblatt kaufen. Ich würds lassen.

Ev. kannst Du irgendwo einen passenden Kettenkasten auftun, wie er z.B. an unserem Merida Dakar 612 dran ist. Mit etwas Bastelei (Kabelbinder, Plastikschellen etc.) sollte sich sowas montieren lassen.


----------



## Dakeyras (17. Oktober 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Kettenblatt und Ritzel sind sehr klein. Ich glaube das ist neu. Spart halt Gewicht, auch an der Kette, welche kürzer ausfällt. Eine Umrüstung auf größere Teile ist grad an der Kurbel ev. schwierig. Du müsstest eine komplette Kurbel passender Länge und mit größerem Kettenblatt kaufen. Ich würds lassen.
> 
> Ev. kannst Du irgendwo einen passenden Kettenkasten auftun, wie er z.B. an unserem Merida Dakar 612 dran ist. Mit etwas Bastelei (Kabelbinder, Plastikschellen etc.) sollte sich sowas montieren lassen.




kettenblatt und ritzel bleiben auf jeden fall. dann kommt eben erstmal kein kettenschutz ran.

kette wird ordentlich entfettet und mit einem trockenen Wachs geschmiert. mal schaun wie das funktioniert.

die meisten kettenschutzteile die ich finde sind viel zu groß und entsprechende bastellösungen sehen meistens eher unschön aus. der chainrunner wäre eben ne elegante leichte lösung gewesen.


----------



## acmecorp (17. Oktober 2012)

Der Chainrunner ist doch nur ein aufgeschnittenes Installationsrohr, hat ja sogar noch die Markierung dran. Sollte es eigentlich auch im Baumarkt oder beim Elektriker geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (17. Oktober 2012)

acmecorp schrieb:


> Der Chainrunner ist doch nur ein aufgeschnittenes Installationsrohr, hat ja sogar noch die Markierung dran. Sollte es eigentlich auch im Baumarkt oder beim Elektriker geben.




und weiter? ob ich mir das teil im baumarkt hole oder bei chainrunner ist doch egal. 

wie weiter oben zu lesen ist: er passt aufrgund des zu kleinen ritzels nicht ans rad, da er an der ritzeleinfassung aufliegt und die kette dadurch nur noch unter erheblichem kraftaufwand zu bewegen ist.


hab mich mal umgeschaut. von der größe (26Z) her müsste der kettenschutz des 12 bzw 16 zoll hotrock passen. hab beim specialized händer mal angefragt, ob er das teil einzeln beschaffen kann.
da das teil halboffen ist, müsste sich die montage auch recht flexibel gestalten lassen...


----------



## acmecorp (17. Oktober 2012)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> und weiter? ob ich mir das teil im baumarkt hole oder bei chainrunner ist doch egal.
> 
> wie weiter oben zu lesen ist: er passt aufrgund des zu kleinen ritzels nicht ans rad, da er an der ritzeleinfassung aufliegt und die kette dadurch nur noch unter erheblichem kraftaufwand zu bewegen ist.



Ja sorry, wollte eigentlich noch dazu schreiben, dass es evtl. mit einem kleineren Durchmesser oder etwas mehr wegschneiden passen könnte.
Wobei das nächstkleinere Maß wohl 10mm mit einem Innendurchmesser von 7mm sind. Das wäre dann vielleicht doch zu knapp.


----------



## Dakeyras (17. Oktober 2012)

acmecorp schrieb:


> Ja sorry, wollte eigentlich noch dazu schreiben, dass es evtl. mit einem kleineren Durchmesser oder etwas mehr wegschneiden passen könnte.
> Wobei das nächstkleinere Maß wohl 10mm mit einem Innendurchmesser von 7mm sind. Das wäre dann vielleicht doch zu knapp.




 ne das passt leider nicht. kleiner darf der runner nicht sein. passt so schon knapp über die kette. 

die idee mit dem wegschneiden hatte ich auch. funktioniert leider nicht. 
wenn man nämlich soviel wegschneidet, dass nichts mehr aufliegt, hält das teil bei starker krümmung auch nicht mehr auf der kette...


lg
Georg


----------



## trolliver (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß nun nicht, wie der Chainrunner überhaupt befestigt wird, wenn denn überhaupt. Wäre es nicht eine Möglichkeit, ihn nur bis zur Sattelstrebe gehen zu lassen und dort irgendwie zu befestigen?

Ansonsten biete ich dir einen Tausch an: die euren gegen unsere CNOC-Kurbeln, das Kettenblatt und das Ritzel haben noch die alten Maße (32 / 18, geändert auf 32 / 16). Wir legen bislang keinen Wert auf den Chainrunner, ich würde nicht einmal auf die Idee kommen... Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.


----------



## Dakeyras (17. Oktober 2012)

danke, aber ich möchte die neuen kurbeln und kettenblätter (wenn ich mich nicht verzählt hab ist neu übrigens 26-14) schon dranlassen.


der chainrunner läuft mit, daher ist es nicht möglich ihn nur auf teilstücken zu montieren...


----------



## dennisen (17. Oktober 2012)

ich würd das mit dem "Hose schmutzig durch Kette" nicht überbewerten.
Auf jedenfall würd ich an das cnoc niemals nen Kettenschutz montieren! 

...nur meine 2 Pfennig


----------



## Dakeyras (17. Oktober 2012)

schaun wir mal. wie gesagt. ich werds dann auch erstmal mit nem trockenen Wachs zur schmierung versuchen und hoffen dass das ganze dann schmutzfrei abläuft...


----------



## trifi70 (17. Oktober 2012)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> hab mich mal umgeschaut. von der größe (26Z) her müsste der kettenschutz des 12 bzw 16 zoll hotrock passen.


Is der den ich meinte. Merida und Specialized sind zumindest in der 12" Klasse baugleich.

Das mit dem Wachs find ich ne gute Idee. Hab noch ne Flasche stehen. War mir damals zu viel Aufwand, da man öfter ran muss, gerade bei Regenfahrten. Und das Reinigen/Entfetten vorab ist auch ziemlicher Aufwand. Aber am Kinderrad sollte das ok sein, die Belastung ist ja deutlich geringer.


----------



## niros (17. Oktober 2012)

trockenes Wachs und keine schwarzen hosenbeine mehr? SUPER wie mach ich das entfetten genau (20er isla angepeilt)? (sorry, bin  altdrahteselschrauber)


----------



## Dakeyras (17. Oktober 2012)

Hier im thread wurde ja schonmal Pedro ice wax empfohlen. Selbst wenn das nur 60 bis 100km hält, hält sich der Aufwand am Kinderrad ja noch im Rahmen. Denke nicht, dass meine kleine so wahnsinnig viele Kilometer schreibt. 

Zum Reinigen der Kette sollte ne Bürsten, Wasser und Spüli reichen. Notfalls noch etwas Isopropyl drüber.... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennisen (20. Oktober 2012)

WÃ¼rd beim Cnoc 16 gerne das Innenlager austauschen.

Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben welche Innenlager was taugen bzw. welches ihr eventuell selbst verbaut habt?

Preislich sollte es 50â¬ nicht Ã¼bersteigen.


----------



## Mamara (20. Oktober 2012)

TOKEN sind Top, ganz tolle Lager und recht leicht - kosten so 35-40 Euro inkl. z.b. bei BMO:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/BIKE-TEILE/Innenlager/Innenlager-komplett/Token-JIS-Square-BB-4-Kant-Innenlager-BSA-Carbon-CroMo-1.html


----------



## dennisen (20. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Info und den Link 

Benötigte Achslänge wäre dann 113mm?


----------



## Mamara (20. Oktober 2012)

Mit der orinalen Kurbel? Am neuen Cnoc? Hat glaub ich noch keiner gmacht hier? Würde sagen altes messen, gucken ob es kürzer geht ohne dass die Kettenlinie zu schlecht wird oder an die Kettenstrebe stößt und ggf ISO oder JIS-Vierkant beachten.


----------



## dennisen (20. Oktober 2012)

Ja genau so hab ichs geplant - mit der originalen Kurbel am neuen Cnoc 
Gab hier mal nen user der hat an nem "alten" Cnoc 16 ein lager mit ner Achslänge von 102mm verbaut.

Werds in den nächsten Tagen mal ausbauen und messen


----------



## Mamara (20. Oktober 2012)

Ja am alten wurden ja oft andere Kurbeln verbaut. An unserem war 116 original und mit anderer Kurbel hat auch 103 gereicht.


----------



## dennisen (20. Oktober 2012)

Ein Kurbeltausch is ja beim neuen cnoc nicht mehr notwendig - ausser vielleicht für einige Hardcore-Gramm-Zähler 
macht es Sinn ggfs. dann auch gleich das hintere Ritzel auzutauschen?

Hintergrund meiner Fragen ist der, dass ich mit dem gelieferten Cnoc schon sehr zufrieden bin, allerdings das HR dermaßen mies läuft, das ich hier gerne noch bißchen etwas verbessern möchte


----------



## Mamara (20. Oktober 2012)

Keine Ahnung was da fürn Ritzel drauf ist, wird wohl wieder nen billiges Dicta oder so sein. Die tun sich wohl alle nicht viel im Billigsegment.

Denke eher wenn dann Nabe tauschen(alte Schraubkranznaben oder Bahnradnaben kürzen) bzw diese erstmal richtig fetten und einstellen/lassen.


----------



## dennisen (20. Oktober 2012)

danke mal für deine Infos/Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (20. Oktober 2012)

Dicta Ritzel ist drauf. Läuft leicht unrund, in Folge wechselnde Kettenspannung. Die ist von Werk aus zu straff eingestellt. Lager war auch zu stramm, vorne wie hinten, ist aber kein Act das zu ändern. Nabenwechsel geht mir zu weit für 2-3x 1 Jahr Nutzungsdauer 

Grund fürn Kurbeltausch fiele mir nur einer ein: falls man mehr Zähne wollte wegen mehr Entfaltung. Uns reicht es im Moment.

Tochter hat gestern die Bremse entdeckt. Am Laufrad ist gar keine, am 12" Rad war nur Rücktritt. Aber nu: Zack, Streifen auf der Straße  Dabei hieß es immer, die kleinen Kinderhände könnten die Bremse nicht gescheit bedienen. Nee is klar. Grund: Hebel zu weit weg, Bremse zu schwergängig. Bei Isla is genau andersrum.  Gut, dass ich die Vorderbremse erstmal demontiert hatte, sonst hätt sie wohl schon das Fliegen gelernt.  Überlege die Bremskraft an der hinteren zu begrenzen


----------



## trolliver (21. Oktober 2012)

Das würde ich nicht machen, Trifi. Wenn sie schon keine Vorderradbremse mehr hat, dann könnte sie doch zumindest an der hinteren den Umgang mit normaler Verzögerungskraft lernen. Oder bedeutet der lila Smiley Ironie?

Philipp hat mir nie Anlaß zur Sorge gegeben, er könne über'n Lenker gehen.

Die alten Kurbeln, die wir im Mai / Juni ja noch bekamen, hatten zumindest den Vorteil, daß die hohe Zahnzahl am Kettenblatt sehr leicht mittels Ritzelwechsel eine Entfaltungsänderung zuläßt. Das ist bislang zweimal geschehen.


----------



## trifi70 (21. Oktober 2012)

Naja, bei Vollbremsung klappt das Absteigen noch nicht so recht. Und im Moment bremst sie halt digital. Aber manchmal muss man auch schnell bremsen und dann wärs blöd, wenn das nicht mehr funktioniert. Werde das mal beobachten. Die vordere Bremse bleibt jedenfalls ab mindestens bis sie hinten dosiert bremsen kann.

Das mit der Zähnezahl hatte ich oben schon angesprochen, könnte ein Grund sein, die Kurbel irgendwann wechseln zu müssen. Hauptgrund für Isla die so klein zu bauen war sicher Gewichtsersparnis. Mal sehen, wie lange sie mit der jetzigen Entfaltung zufrieden ist... Hätte da noch die Kaniakurbel liegen, aber die hat wohl wieder ein paar zu viele Zähne 

Übrigens, irgendwas im Forum is doch faul, komische Werbung nimmt viel Platz weg und Editor funzt erst nach Klick auf "Editor wechseln" oben rechts


----------



## Mamara (21. Oktober 2012)

Ja, was Übersetzung und Sitzposition(Stütze) angeht, war Isla wohl recht Kompromissbereit für das Gewicht der Cnoc-Modelle. War zumindest für mein Kind besser passend beim alten Modell.


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. Oktober 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich die Vorderbremse erstmal demontiert hatte, sonst hätt sie wohl schon das Fliegen gelernt.  Überlege die Bremskraft an der hinteren zu begrenzen



Demontieren würde ich sie nicht. Ich habe die Bremsen zunächst so eingestellt, das Junior sie ohne blockierendes VR bis an den Griff ziehen konnte. Mit der Zeit dann immer ein Stückchen straffer gestellt...



> Übrigens, irgendwas im Forum is doch faul, komische Werbung nimmt viel Platz weg



"NoScript" nimmt die Werbung weg. 

Grüße, Kai


----------



## Ufo (21. Oktober 2012)

ich würde an der bremse nix demontieren. Ich hab die ziemlich nahe am Lenker eingestellt. Beim ersten Bremsversuch hob das Hinterrad ordentlich ab. Beim 2. Bremsversuch hat das HR ne ordentlich lange Bremsspur hinterlassen. Ab dem dritten Bremsversuch klappt auch dosiertes Bremsen wunderbar. Auch den Angstberg runter, der mitm Puky nur geschoben wurde, klappt nun reibungslos.
Die 2 Bremshebel sind doch das tollste am Rad, wenn man fragt...

Übrigens passt das Schtzblechset für die 16"-Kokua ziemlich gut ans 16er CNOC. Man muss nur hinten etwas längere SKS-Streben verwenden. Schade das die VR-Nabe nicht auch so schön schwarz glänzend ist, wie hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (21. Oktober 2012)

Nu, die Bremse is ab. Schon vor der ersten Fahrt am Freitag. Die ersten Erfahrungen geben uns erstmal recht. Solange sie mit rechts das Hinterrad nicht dosiert zum Halten bekommt, bleibt das auch so. Fahren klappte sehr fix, Anhalten/Absteigen sieht noch etwas ungelenk aus. Jetzt wird Anfahren geübt. Dank fehlendem Rücktritt gestaltet sich das prinzipiell einfacher als am alten Rad. Nur: sie ist erst etwas über 3, der Sattel fast ganz unten. Ein 14er hätte im Moment sicher besser gepasst, wäre nächsten Sommer aber sicher schon wieder austauschreif  Ursprünglich war das Rad für Frühjahr 2013 geplant, dann kam diese Sonderserie im Orange-Ton und wir haben gleich gekauft... dann steht das Rad im Keller... Wetter geil... was soll ich sagen: wir habens halt aus dem Keller geholt und mal geschaut, obs nicht doch schon passt. Die Farbe war ein Volltreffer, nun fährt sie begeistert. Und im Spielbetrieb sollte eine Bremse erstmal reichen. Am alten Rad war nur Rückschritt und die Vorderbremse von der Handkraft her nicht bedienbar 

Des mit Bremshebel nah an den Lenker stellen hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Wenn die 2. Bremse drankommt, werden wir das erstmal so machen und schauen wie sie klarkommt.


----------



## Mamara (22. Oktober 2012)

Ist dann aber auch wieder doof, wenn die Bremshebel so unterschiedlich kommen. Dann besser den Druckpunkt an etwa der gleichen Stelle aber vorne schlechte Bremsklötze noch schlechter bremsend einstellen.

Nen gut ausgehärteter Satz Baumarktbeläge wird sich wohl auch günstig auftreiben lassen, evtl. kann man noch mit Schmiermitteln experimentieren 

Von Shimano und so gibts auch so Powermodulatoren, hab ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert bzw machen die den Druckpunkt GLAUBE ICH auch wieder matschiger. Kosten auch nur so 2-3Euro.


----------



## huhue (22. Oktober 2012)

Unser lütter hat das mit den 2 Bremsen auch relativ schnell gelernt.
Würde mir da nicht übertriebene Sorgen machen.
Solange mann nicht anfängt die kleenen mit den eigenen Ängsten zu verunsichern ist der Lernprozess relativ schnell erledigt.

Greetz Daniel


----------



## lekanteto (22. Oktober 2012)

huhue schrieb:


> Unser lütter hat das mit den 2 Bremsen auch relativ schnell gelernt.


War bei uns ähnlich. Der hohe Lenker vom Cnoc hilft auch gut gegen Überschlagen.


----------



## Totty79 (25. Oktober 2012)

SUCHE:

Ich suche ein Islabikes Cnoc 14" .
Farbe sollte für einen Jungen geeignet sein.
Freue mich auf eure Angebote.


----------



## kaes73 (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Radsportgemeinde,
ich suche ein *CNOC 16* für unseren Sohn.
Falls jemand eins zu verkaufen hat, oder jemanden kennt, der eins verkaufen möchte, bitte melden.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen

Ralf Schweitzer
0151-52502525


----------



## lekanteto (28. Oktober 2012)

dennisen schrieb:


> Würd beim Cnoc 16 gerne das Innenlager austauschen.
> Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben ... welches ihr eventuell selbst verbaut habt?


Beim aktuellen 6kg Cnoc ist ein 107mm Lager mit ca. 324g verbaut.
Getauscht habe ich es gegen ein 107mm Token Titan mit ca. 164g.


----------



## dennisen (29. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Info


----------



## T83 (29. Oktober 2012)

Suche:

*BEINN 26 small *
_(für meinen Sohn)_

Falls jemand von Euch eins zu verkaufen hat, würde ich mich sehr über eine Kontaktaufnahme freuen!
Danke.


----------



## dennisen (30. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, aber Suchanfragen haben hier nix verloren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totty79 (30. Oktober 2012)

Welchen Durchmesser und Länge hat denn die Sattelstütze der neuen Cnoc 14 und was wiégt diese?


----------



## lekanteto (30. Oktober 2012)

Totty79 schrieb:


> Welchen Durchmesser und Länge hat denn die Sattelstütze der neuen Cnoc 14 und was wiégt diese?


Auf den Bildern sieht die Stütze gleich aus wie beim neuen Cnoc 16.
Cnoc 16 Stütze: 25,4mm, 200mm, 210g


----------



## Der_FuchsCRtm (31. Oktober 2012)

Moin Gemeinde,

ich würde mir gerne ein Islabike Cnoc14/16 mal "live" anschauen. Komme aus Rostock (M/V).

Ist evtl jemand in der Nähe?

Wäre echt super 

Danke und Gruß
Fuchs


----------



## Totty79 (2. November 2012)

Verkaufe Islabikes Cnoc 16

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/65095-islabikes-cnoc-16-lila-7-89-kg


----------



## rollo13 (13. November 2012)

Juhu,

mein Lütter fährt ein BEINN 20 s mit diesem Schaltwerk:
http://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/products/sram-x4-schaltwerk
(kurzer Käfig)

Hat jemand ne Idee, welches Schaltwerk da noch passt, bei dem die Rädchen nicht "gleitgelagert" sind. Nach jeder Matschtour durch den Forst dauert es nur wenige Tage, bis der Dreck in diese "Gleitlager" (Plastik auf Plastik" eingedrungen ist und sich dann ins Material frisst.

Brauche also was mit Kuggellagerung. Es gibt hier ja die Übersicht über 1:1 übersetzten
http://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/technologies/1..1

Allerdings hat das BEINN nur 7-Gänge und die besseren Schaltwerke haben dann ab 9 Gänge. Würde das passen?
Scheinbar hat nur das teuerste ein "abgedichtetes Lager". Ob das dann kugelgelagert ist, steht nicht dabei. Hm?

Ist der Drehgriffschalter vielleicht shimano-kompatibel?

Andere Schaltungsröllchen gibt es nicht, nur diese von Tacx. Und die laufen schon uneingebaut sehr rau, eigentlich sogar schlechter als die sauberen originalen, weil auch "gleitgelagert".


----------



## trifi70 (13. November 2012)

Gleitlager an dieser Stelle sind erstmal nix ungewöhnliches, hat Shimano selbst bei höherwertigen Gruppen im Programm, allerdings Ceramic. Abdichtung ist natürlich wichtig und ich bin mit XT- bzw. Ultegra-Niveau diesbezüglich zufrieden. Die unteren Gruppen halten halt nur vierstellige km-Leistungen...

Ich würde erstmal versuchen, nur die Röllchen zu tauschen. Tacx z.B.  liefert Zubehör-Rollen mit vernünftigem P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## rollo13 (13. November 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal versuchen, nur die Röllchen zu tauschen. Tacx z.B.  liefert Zubehör-Rollen mit vernünftigem P/L-Verhältnis.



Habe schon die teile hier rumliegen. Laufen schon uneingebaut sehr hakelig. Vielleicht laufen die sich noch ein (wenn man die einbaut).
Gibt es keine vernünftige Alternative?


----------



## trifi70 (13. November 2012)

Shimano  Allerdings liefert Tacx für diverse Hersteller passende Distanzscheiben mit, sodass es für SRAM perfekt passen sollte. Shimano Rollen in Sram Schaltwerk habe ich noch nicht eingebaut, kann sein es passt nicht.

Wenn Du die Tacx eh da hast, einfach einbauen und schaun wie sie laufen.

ps. sehe grad Dein Edit weiter oben: Umbau auf Shimano Schaltwerk ist nur mit anderem Drehgriff möglich. Mit Tacxrollen bisher keine Probleme, außer dass ihnen das seitliche Spiel fehlt in der oberen Rolle. Shimano Rollen habe dies.


----------



## chris5000 (14. November 2012)

rollo13 schrieb:


> Allerdings hat das BEINN nur 7-Gänge und die besseren Schaltwerke haben dann ab 9 Gänge. Würde das passen?



Ja, passt. An unserem BEINN 20 hab ich das X4 als es verbogen war durch ein X7 ersetzt (ob da nun aber die gewünschte Lagerung drin ist, weiß ich nicht.):



(die Kette muss man natürlich nicht so kurz machen ;-) ... funktioniert aber auch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (14. November 2012)

CNOC14, frisch vom Pulverbeschichten in Chromat


----------



## hawkes (14. November 2012)

Sieht toll aus! Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht!


----------



## oliverb. (14. November 2012)

so wird es wohl nie wieder aussehen
Lieblingsfarbe meines Zwerges ist Grüüün

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Dakeyras (14. November 2012)

mich wunderst sowieso, dass es bei isla kein Grün gibt. gerade bei Kindernbikes wäre doch eine "genderneutrale"  Farbe sinnvoll.

grün hätte ich sofort bestellt...


----------



## huhue (14. November 2012)

Unserer hat auch gesagt er hätte gerne ein grünes... da wird Papa wohl das nächste ISLA erstmal Pulvern müssen...
Das Kokua Jumper gab's ja in diversen Farben.


----------



## oliverb. (14. November 2012)

Yep, den Jumper hatten wir in nachtblau

Aber zurück zu isla, habe heute angefangen das cnoc 16 zu zerlegen und festgestellt das das Hinterradlager sehr mahlt, also sehr rau läuft...Kann man das zerlegen und reinigen, oder muss ich gleich ne neue Nabe kaufen?

Gruß und Dank
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (14. November 2012)

Vor allem kann man ne Na(-r)be einstellen. Nutz mal die Suche wie man Konusnaben wartet.


----------



## oliverb. (14. November 2012)

ok, werd die NABE mal saubermachen und neu einstellen...


----------



## Lamima (15. November 2012)

Hoi,

da unser CNOC wohl am Freitag kommt und ich die hier zu lesenden nötigen Ersteinstellungen möglichst noch am Wochenende durchführen würde, müsste ich mich heute nochmal mit Werkzeug eindecken...
Insbesondere fehlt mir noch ein Satz Konusschlüssel - welche Größen braucht man da denn für die Naben vom Isla?


----------



## trolliver (16. November 2012)

Hm, diejenigen, die ich habe, ich glaube von Tacx oder so, haben an beiden Enden zwei, insgesamt also vier verschiedene Größen und sind somit für alle nur erdenklichen Nabenkonen geeignet. Zwei braucht man ja sowieso... obwohl, für die Kontermutter reicht ein normaler Gabelschlüssel, da sie ja außen liegt.

Bei unserem CNOC brauchte ich übrigens weder die Naben einzustellen noch die Räder zu zentrieren. Muß also nicht immer sein. Ich habe allerdings den Lenkwinkelbegrenzer abgefeilt bzw. geschliffen, das würde ich immer machen.

Oliver


----------



## Dakeyras (16. November 2012)

bei den neuen Cnocs brauchst du ein 13er. weiß aber nicht, ob die naben gegenüber den älteren versionen geändert wurden...


----------



## oliverb. (16. November 2012)

Bei dem alten 16er brauche ich hinten einen 15er und vorne einen 13er. Hab mir heute nen normalen Maulschlüssel runtergeschliffen...


----------



## Lamima (16. November 2012)

Rädchen ist heute pünktlich angekommen.
Außer einer zu straffen Kette ist auf den ersten Blick nichts zu tun, die Naben laufen gut und auch sonst ist alles sehr erfreulich anzuschaun


----------



## Totty79 (16. November 2012)

Mmmhhh. .. Irgendwie erinnert mich das Mango  eher an "Müllabfuhr"


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. November 2012)

Wird wohl auch am Weißabgleich liegen. 
Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## trifi70 (16. November 2012)

Ich hatte damals Bilder vom CNOC 16 mango eingestellt. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber sowohl Pilotin als auch wir finden die Farbe extrem geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jalgrattad (17. November 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Habe letztens auf dem ehemaligen Flugfeld in Tempelhof ein Beinn 20 in Small gesehen



Genau da hab ich auch die ersten "Fremd-Islas" gesehen! Wir sind auf THF öfter mal mit nem  blauen Beinn 20 large und nem roten CNOC 16 unterwegs.  Vielleicht der Ort mit der größten Islabikesdichte in D?


----------



## chris5000 (17. November 2012)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Wir sind auf THF .... Vielleicht der Ort mit der größten Islabikesdichte in D?



Mag sein. Wir sind auch öfters mal da (rotes Beinn 20 large). Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, ob wir kommendes Jahr weiter zur Isla-Gemeinde zählen. Irgendwie finde ich das Orbea 24 MX Team immernoch ziemlich verlockend. Hätte Isla nicht grade nochmal diese phänomenale Abspeckkur unternommen, wäre es ziemlich sicher das Orbea geworden. Jetzt ist Isla aber natürlich doch wieder im Rennen...Vielleicht überlasse ich die Entscheidung einfach der optischen Präferenz meiner Tochter...

...



jalgrattad schrieb:


> Rettet die Spielwiese! 100% Tempelhofer Feld!


Word


----------



## trifi70 (17. November 2012)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Genau da hab ich auch die ersten "Fremd-Islas" gesehen! Wir sind auf THF öfter mal mit nem  blauen Beinn 20 large und nem roten CNOC 16 unterwegs.  Vielleicht der Ort mit der größten Islabikesdichte in D?


Zeitweise vl. ja. Schaut man hier im Forum im Kinderbereich, sind ja doch einige Berliner versammelt, wir zählen uns auch noch gerade so dazu... Mit dem orangenen CNOC fallen wir natürlich schon auf, fast genauso wie mit dem Singletrailer. Da gibts auch öfter Kommentare, wieso man den mit nur einem Rad baut, wozu das gut sein könnte, ob der nicht kippt etc.


----------



## Totty79 (17. November 2012)

Welcher Ständer passt denn an das Cnoc 14? Hat jemand einen montiert? 
Hersteller und Gewicht?


----------



## oliverb. (22. November 2012)

Soo, heute vom strahlen gekommen. Habe leider vergessen vorher zu wiegen:

Cnoc 16 ca. 2 Jahre.





(948gr)





(650gr)

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Y_G (22. November 2012)

Schreib mal noch dazu welcher Rahmen undwelches Baujahr...


----------



## trolliver (23. November 2012)

Es ging doch bei Oliver immer um das CNOC16, Vormodell vom jetzigen, oder? Oder ist dies hier ein anderes Projekt?

Oliver


----------



## oliverb. (23. November 2012)

Alles richtig, cnoc 16 ca 2 Jahre alt...






Heute grundiert. Leider einen Läufer auf dem Oberrohr. Ärgerlich...muss ich noch mal ausschleifen.
Morgen gehts hoffentlich weiter

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Y_G (23. November 2012)

dachte auch eher daran das jemand der nicht alles gelesen hat das auch einordnen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (23. November 2012)

rebuildCNOC14:

Alulenker ist auf dem Weg über den Ärmelkanal, Kurbel muss ich wohl oder übel selbst kürzen nachdem ich niemanden finde der mir das macht und Kurbeln in Alu und unter 100mm scheinbar nicht käuflich sind.


----------



## oliverb. (23. November 2012)

Sagst du mir was du für den lenker bezahlst?
Gruß Oliver


----------



## Mamara (23. November 2012)

Letztes Jahr waren es 15Pfund


----------



## othu (23. November 2012)

Das ist ne ordentliche Steigerung... 31Pfund inklusive Versand.


----------



## oliverb. (23. November 2012)

Uff, das ist mir dann doch ne Nummer zu viel...Sieht übrigens seehr chick aus!!

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Mamara (23. November 2012)

Da wird der Versand von der Insel wieder die hälfte betragen? Hier mal fragen, wer ihn mit der nächsten Bestellung mit schicken lassen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverb. (30. November 2012)

Soo, nicht das ihr denkt ich wäre eingeschlafen, aber die Farbe hat mich zur Verzweifelung gebracht. Es dauerte ewig bis sie trocknet...











Mir gefällt es bis jetzt ganz gut. Mal sehen wenns jetzt getrocknet ist, vielleicht noch mal mit Schleifpaste und aufpoplieren. Dann noch Lenker lackieren und dann kann ich endlich zusammenbauen

Gruß Oliver


----------



## deadpixel (30. November 2012)

Interview mit Isla Rowntree (der Chefin hinter Islabikes) und ein paar schöne Bilder der überarbeiteten Räder für 2012/13
http://www.bikeradar.com/beginners/news/article/islabikes-kids-bike-range-updated-35857/

altes Interview bei BikeRadar
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/interview-isla-rowntree-of-islabikes--34016/


----------



## herbert2010 (8. Dezember 2012)

Hallo

Weinachtsgeschenk für Jun. ist eingetroffen  1 Woche vom Bezahlen bis zur Lieferung

Creig 26



















































lg herbert


----------



## Taurus1 (8. Dezember 2012)

Sieht gut aus. Aber ist der 28 Zähne Zahnkranz nicht ein bisschen klein? Oder groß, je nach Sichtweise.
Das größte Ritzel ist ein 36er, oder? Da käme eine 2fach-Kurbel nicht schlecht. Je nach Abstufung gäbe es dann eine schöne Bandbreite. Zum Beispiel 38-26 Zähne, oder sogar das kleine Blatt nur 24 Zähne für steile Anstiege.
Aher Raum zur Verbesserung ist immer... so oder so, da wird sich jemand bei der Bescherung freuen.


----------



## herbert2010 (9. Dezember 2012)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Aber ist der 28 Zähne Zahnkranz nicht ein bisschen klein? Oder groß, je nach Sichtweise.
> Das größte Ritzel ist ein 36er, oder? Da käme eine 2fach-Kurbel nicht schlecht. Je nach Abstufung gäbe es dann eine schöne Bandbreite. Zum Beispiel 38-26 Zähne, oder sogar das kleine Blatt nur 24 Zähne für steile Anstiege.
> Aher Raum zur Verbesserung ist immer... so oder so, da wird sich jemand bei der Bescherung freuen.




hallo

ich dachte eher an 32/22  müssen wir mal gucken ob es reicht 

lg herbert


----------



## oliverb. (9. Dezember 2012)

Hurra, ich bin auch fertig...Jetzt fehlt nur noch der 24. 





Gruß Oliver


----------



## herbert2010 (9. Dezember 2012)

oliverb. schrieb:


> Hurra, ich bin auch fertig...Jetzt fehlt nur noch der 24.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
cooles teil aber die warterrei auf den 24 is nervig


----------



## trolliver (9. Dezember 2012)

Hi Oliver,

sehr schick! Da wird sich einer freuen!

Oliver


----------



## Pan Tau (11. Dezember 2012)

oliverb. schrieb:


> Hurra, ich bin auch fertig...Jetzt fehlt nur noch der 24.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...sieht wirklich klasse aus, aber ist man in Sachen Kinderbike-Optimierung denn wirklich jemals fertig?! 

Kannst Du das Bike bei Gelegenheit bitte mal wiegen?


----------



## oliverb. (11. Dezember 2012)

...habe leider keine genaue Waage. Aber die Rechnung der Teile und ein "mit-und-ohne-wiegen" auf der Personenwaage ergaben 7600 gr. Finde ich ok!

Als nächstes muss in das 20er hotrock von meiner Tochter ein anderes Innenlager.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (13. Dezember 2012)

Islabike auf Spiegel Online
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell...ahrraeder-und-laufraeder-kaufen-a-872410.html


----------



## oliverb. (15. Dezember 2012)

einen hab ich noch...
Soll ja auch wissen was es ist :





Gruß Oliver


----------



## Büscherammler (21. Dezember 2012)

Könnten mir die Rothan Besitzer mit ein paar Maßen aushelfen? 
Möchte an mein Kokua Jumper (bzw. Sohnemanns) den Tektro Bremshebel vom Rothan montieren. Das Jumper hat Lenkerdurchmesser 22.
Wieviel hat das Rothan? Wieviel im Bereich Vorbau? 
Eventuell bestelle ich sonst gleich den Lenker und Vorbau vom Rothan mit...


----------



## deadpixel (21. Dezember 2012)

Isla Bikes at Mountain Mayhem


----------



## trifi70 (21. Dezember 2012)

Klar sind kleinere Laufräder leichter und stabiler, aber ich finde man kann es auch übertreiben  Oder soll es ein Gegentrend zu den 29ern sein?


----------



## deadpixel (21. Dezember 2012)

Angeblich sind die Mädels und Jungs von Islabikes damit 24h im Team gefahren.





Der Trend macht auch vor Düsseldorf nicht halt .






29er ist so 2011. Die Trendhuren sitzen 2012 auf Fatbikes. Und für 2013 ist dann wohl Kinderrad angesagt .


----------



## trifi70 (21. Dezember 2012)

NEIN. ICH WERDE JETZT NICHT AUFS CNOC 16 STEIGEN UND DAMIT FAHREN.  Dafür ist der Luftdruck einfach zu niedrig...


----------



## Y_G (22. Dezember 2012)

Das 16ner von Paul fährt sich gut. .. Jedenfalls wenn Papa rauf darf


----------



## robby (23. Dezember 2012)

Interessant. Wieviel kg hält ein Cnoc16 denn wohl aus, gibts da Erfahrungswerte?
Ich würde auch liebend gerne mal damit eine Runde drehen, bin mir jedoch nicht so sicher, ob ich die Laufräder mit 88kg belasten sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (23. Dezember 2012)

also im Urlaub habe ich im Innenhof ein paar Runden gedreht (90kg) das ging. Hinten ist aber ja auch eine Bahnnabe drinne. Denke aber nicht das es ein Problem mit den original Teilen ist. Unser Cnoc ist ja auch noch aus der "schweren" alten Serie


----------



## chris5000 (23. Dezember 2012)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Wieviel hat das Rothan?


19mm


Büscherammler schrieb:


> Wieviel im Bereich Vorbau?


22mm



> Eventuell bestelle ich sonst gleich den Lenker und Vorbau vom Rothan mit...



Isla ist nicht soo der große Fan von Einzelteilbestellungen. Vielleicht bestellst Du einfach gleich das ganze Rothan mit ;-)
Aber so mancher hier (insbesondere Isla-Stammkunden) haben Isla auch schonmal einzelne Komponenten aus den Rippen geleiert. Aber die Versandkosten waren da mitunter nochmal genauso teuer, wie die Einzelteile (und für die wurden teilweise auch schon recht verblüffende Preise aufgerufen)... Aber klar: Versuch macht klug.


----------



## othu (23. Dezember 2012)

ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das man Einzelteile problemlos bekommt wenn Islabike sie überhaupt hat. mir haben sie gesagt, die Räder kämen vormontiert aus Asien, Einzelteile wären daher nicht immer möglich. den Lenker des CNOC14 konnte ich haben, die Kurbeln nicht, weil schlicht nicht verfügbar.
Versandkosten sind hoch, das stimmt.


----------



## Büscherammler (23. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Infos Chris. Einzelteile würde Isla schicken, Versandkosten betragen 10 Pfund. Ist ok finde ich.


----------



## batida78 (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen und prost Neujahr! 

Unsere Tochter soll im Februar zum 4. Geburtstag ihr erstes Fahrrad bekommen. Nachdem in den Läden nichts stand, was mich überzeugt hat , bin ich nach langem Recherchieren/Vergleichen zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es ein Islabike werden muss. Dieser Thread hat mich endgültig überzeugt (hatte auch mit nem Orbea Grow geliebäugelt...). Danke an alle Fahrradbegeisterten, die hier so fleißig schreiben und den Neulingen helfen! 

Also, die Entscheidung ist auf ein 16er Cnoc gefallen. War mir ne zeitlang unsicher, ob nicht doch das Beinn 20s schon in Frage käme, weil die Kleene mit 109cm und 46 Beininnenlänge schon recht groß ist. Hab aber heute mit Islabikes telefoniert und wurde doch in meinem Gefühl bestätigt, dass das 16er erstmal besser ist. Sie kann zwar schon fahren, aber das Beinn ist doch noch ne andere Kategorie. Ich hoffe nun, dass sie auf dem Cnoc ein Jahr fahren kann, ich es dann gut weiterverkaufe und ihr dann ein größeres Isla bestelle. Ich hoffe, Ihr seht das ähnlich? 

Jetzt habe ich noch ein kleines off-topic Thema: wir wollen auch einen neuen Helm zum Bike kaufen. Bisher hatten wir einen Nutcase (click), sind aber nicht zufrieden, weil wir den einfach nicht vernünftig eingestellt bekommen und er immer in den Nacken rutscht. 
Ich wollte mal fragen, welche Helme Ihr habt / empfehlen könnt? Mir gefällt diese Helmform wie beim Nutcase schon gut eigentlich...

Vielen Dank für Ideen und beste Grüße
batida


----------



## morph027 (2. Januar 2013)

Gute Entscheidung...So ein Isla ist auch eine gute Anlage...die gehen auch gebraucht gut weg...Bei Helmen habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Alpina und den Giro Rascal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (2. Januar 2013)

CNOC16 ist ne gute Wahl, wir sind zufrieden damit. Haben die Sonderedition mango (schönes Orange). Größe, naja. Die Kleinen wachsen halt schnell, da ist öfter Kaufen und Verkaufen angesagt. Bei Isla aber mit vergleichsweise wenig Verlust.

Helm haben wir KED. Made in Germany, gute Tests und gut einstellbar. Grad in der Übergangszeit, wo mal mit Helmmütze und mal ohne gefahren wird, ist gute Anpassbarkeit ein Komfortplus.


----------



## Y_G (2. Januar 2013)

Mit dem cnoc macht ihr sicher nichts verkehrt. Wir nehmen auch immer KED. Die passen bei unseren sehr gut...


----------



## batida78 (2. Januar 2013)

Danke Euch schon mal für Eure Antworten 
Stimmt, den Giro Rascal hatten wir schonmal bei einem Freund probiert, und der saß gut. Gibt auch viele schöne Designs. Auch Alpina und KED klingen gut. 
Mir gefällt aber schon auch das "BMX" Design gut, gibt es da noch gute Tipps? Ich weiß, Sicherheit geht natürlich vor Design, aber vielleicht kann man beides miteinander verbinden 
 @trifi70  Schön, das orange hätte mir auch gefallen, aber gibt es ja leider nicht mehr. Wobei - für meine Tochter muss es momentan doch pink sein...


----------



## batida78 (2. Januar 2013)

(Bestellung für das Cnoc 16 ist soeben rausgegangen *froi froi froi* - mal gespannt, wie lange es jetzt dauert!)


----------



## Dakeyras (3. Januar 2013)

batida78 schrieb:


> Wobei - für meine Tochter muss es momentan doch pink sein...



yep, das kenn ich. meine kleine (3,5J) hat zu weihnachten auch ein pinkes Cnoc 16 bekommen. (wobei das islabike pink ein sehr vertägliches kräftiges magenta ist)

habens gleich am 2. weihnachtsfeiertag ausprobiert. da hatten wir leider nur 20  min bevor die liebe verwandschaft kam, also war ich mit ihr nur hinten in der hofeinfahrt ein paar meter hin und her radeln wobei ich sie etwas an der jacke festgehalten hab. 

am nächsten tag setzte sich sich einfach drauf und fuhr los. anfahren, treten, bremsen... alles  ganz allein und ziemlich sicher. 
war schon etwas überrascht wie schnell das ging.

wenn ich sehe, wie gut sie mit dem cnoc zurechtkommt und wie leicht sie das teil anheben und über bordsteine bugsieren kann (mit dem puky laufrad war das schwieriger), ist mir das Cnoc jeden Cent wert.

noch ein kleiner tip für alle cnoc besitzer, deren Frau auch auf schutzbleche besteht: die originalen hatte ich nicht bestellt, weil ich das alu/silber an dem rad recht aufdringlich fand.

das set von SKS fürs Kokua Liketobike 16 passt super, schwarzer kunststoff, sieht gut aus und ist nicht allzu schwer. strebenlänge vorn muss noch angepasst werden und hinten braucht man etwas längere streben als die mitgelieferten.

lg
Georg


----------



## robby (3. Januar 2013)

batida78 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich noch ein kleines off-topic Thema: wir wollen auch einen
> neuen Helm zum Bike kaufen.[...]



Das ist wirklich off-topic und ich bin ein wenig verwundert, dass es zu
diesem Thema wirklich noch keinen eigenen Thread zu geben scheint...

Wie dem auch sei:
Wir haben uns damals für den Casco Mini Generation in Größe XS
entschieden. Der Generation ist einer der wenigen Helme, die auf
44cm-Köpfe passen und speziell für den Anhängereinsatz geeignet sind.
Im Vergleich zu anderen Helmen vermutlich der einfachste
Einstell-Mechanismus, da kann IMHO kein anderer Hersteller mithalten.
In diesem Jahr wird unsere Tochter dem Helm entwachsen und so wie es
aussieht werden wir uns wohl die größere Variante kaufen. Auch gut
gefallen uns die Modell Alpina Rocky, Uxex Hero oder - für Freunde des
BMX-Styles - der Uvex Uvision.

Viel Spaß bei der Auswahl! 



Dakeyras schrieb:


> noch ein kleiner tip für alle cnoc besitzer, deren Frau auch auf
> schutzbleche besteht: die originalen hatte ich nicht bestellt, weil ich
> das alu/silber an dem rad recht aufdringlich fand.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, Georg. Gibts dazu ein Foto?
Würde mich sehr interessieren, wie das in der Praxis aussieht...

Gruß, Robert


----------



## batida78 (3. Januar 2013)

@ robby - ja, ich hatte auch keinen Thread dazu hier gefunden, hab aber  mal einen gestartet jetzt. Danke auch für Deine Tips, Casco hatte ich  noch nicht auf dem Schirm bisher, die sehen auch gut aus. Werd noch ein  bisschen im Netz wühlen...

@ Dakeyras - ja, machmal ist man erstaunt, wie schnell die Kids das  radfahren doch lernen, ich hatte mich schon aufs ewige Nebenherjoggen  eingestellt. Und dann im Urlaub auf nem Bauernhof setzt sie sich einfach  auf ein Fahrrad aus dem allgemeinen Kinderfuhrpark dort als wir nicht  hinschauen und fährt los. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Und das war wohl so ne Supermarkt-Schese, da wird sie auf dem Cnoc sicher nur so davon zischen...
Das mit den Schutzblechen klingt interessant, da würd ich auch gern ein Bild sehen, wenn Du eins hast?

LG!


----------



## Dakeyras (3. Januar 2013)

hab kein bild zur hand, aber heute abend mach ich mal eins.


----------



## Dakeyras (3. Januar 2013)

hab doch noch was gefunden. bildquali ist aber nicht so der bringer, aber die bleche sollte man erkennen können


----------



## fasty (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich suche für meine Tochter (4 Jahre) ein gut erhaltenes Cnoc 16, bitte per eMail anbieten: lawyer2141......a-t.......hotmail.com

Frage: Gibt es das Cnoc 16 in mango/orange gar nicht mehr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## batida78 (4. Januar 2013)

@ Dakeyras: cool, danke für die Bilder! Sieht echt schick aus, gefällt mir wirklich besser als die Islabike Schutzbleche! Mag's auch lieber leiden, wenn das hintere Schutzblech nicht so weit runtergeht. Werde die wohl auch bestellen   Danke nochmal für den Tipp.

@ fasty: das orange war nur ne limitierte Sonderlackierung, gab's nur für kurze Zeit Ende letzten Jahres. Aber Islabikes will wohl immer mal wieder Sonderfarben bringen...


----------



## robby (4. Januar 2013)

Danke Georg, das sieht ja richtig fein aus!


----------



## Dakeyras (4. Januar 2013)

gibts auch in 20zoll. hat ein freund am spezi hotrock seines sohnes. da passt auch recht gut.


----------



## batida78 (4. Januar 2013)

So, das Cnoc 16 ist bestellt und bezahlt (wird aber noch so 3 Wochen dauern, weil die bei Isla erst auf eine Lieferung der pinken Räder warten... ).
Großeltern haben sich jetzt entschieden, das Rad schenken zu wollen und fallen aus allen Wolken, als sie hören, wieviel es gekostet hat (und dass es in England bestellt wurde). Für ein erstes Fahrrad müsse man doch nicht sooo viel Geld ausgeben!

Kennt Ihr das, dieses vollkommene Unverständnis, dass man mehr als 50 Euro für ein Kinderfahrrad ausgibt? Huaa, ich glaub, wenn mich dann demnächst andere Leute fragen, woher das Rad ist und was es gekostet hat, dann sag ich, wir haben es für 30 Euro auf dem Flohmarkt gekauft.....


----------



## trifi70 (4. Januar 2013)

batida78 schrieb:


> (wird aber noch so 3 Wochen dauern, weil die bei Isla erst auf eine Lieferung der pinken Räder warten... ).


Das geht auch gerne schneller. Unser Mango CNOC kam auch schneller als avisiert, obwohl es noch auf dem Schiff unterwegs war. Isla scheint da ordentlich Puffer einzuplanen.


> Kennt Ihr das, dieses vollkommene Unverständnis, dass man mehr als 50 Euro für ein Kinderfahrrad ausgibt? Huaa, ich glaub, wenn mich dann demnächst andere Leute fragen, woher das Rad ist und was es gekostet hat, dann sag ich, wir haben es für 30 Euro auf dem Flohmarkt gekauft.....


Hm, also wir haben das mehr oder weniger elegant gelöst: nach dem sündteuren Singletrailer (und in diesem Zusammenhang noch aufgetretenen vollkommenen Unverständnis) wirken die Isla Räder richtig billig  Aber Bemerkungen wie "kein Licht", "keine Schutzbleche" gabs schon auch...


----------



## batida78 (4. Januar 2013)

Das hört sich wirklich nach einer eleganten Lösung an, trifi! Und auch  eine nach meinem Geschmack... Hab ich nun aber leider verpasst, noch  vorher etwas viel teureres zu kaufen. 

Oooh, ja, kein Ständer,  kein Licht, kein vernünftiger Kettunschutz usw., das kann ja nix sein...  Naja, und an den Isla Rädern ist ja auch nicht so viel Klimbim wie an  z.B. diesem hier: click  Ist also bestimmt billig gewesen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schutzbleche  haben wir sogar dazu bestellt, aber die vom Kokua Liketobike, wie  Dakeyras vorgeschlagen hat. Die werden aber wahrsch. nur in der  Schlechtwettersaison drangemacht, mal sehen.


----------



## Dakeyras (4. Januar 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Aber Bemerkungen wie "kein Licht", "keine Schutzbleche" gabs schon auch...




und vor allem kein gepäcktrager und polizeifähnchen  

da find ichs echt toll, wenn man im freundeskreis noch mehr radverrückte papas hat...


----------



## Y_G (5. Januar 2013)

batida78 schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr das, dieses vollkommene Unverständnis, dass man mehr als 50 Euro für ein Kinderfahrrad ausgibt?



Oh ja das kenne ich


----------



## greenmunster (6. Januar 2013)

Falls jemand eins braucht..meine Kleine hat ihr Beinn20 bekommen damit steht das CNOC 16 zum Verkauf...
2 Jahre gefahren, guter Zustand, 200 plus Versand ca. 10 
einfach per PN melden bei Interesse
Grüße
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (7. Januar 2013)

Fertig: Islabike CNOC14


----------



## Rastapopoulos (7. Januar 2013)

Porno. Sofern man das bei Kids-Bikes so sagen darf


----------



## tripletschiee (8. Januar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Fertig: Islabike CNOC14



Gewicht wie abgebildet?

Sehr schick!


----------



## othu (8. Januar 2013)

Danke!

6,56kg wie auf dem Bild,
wenn ich wüsste wo ich ein schmaleres Singlespeed Ritzel herbekommen, könnte ich die fette Mopedkette gehen eine 10fach Shimano ersetzen und würde wohl unter 6,5 kommen. Aber da der Junior das weder merken, noch würdigen würde und ich keine Lust mehr habe, ist das fertig.


----------



## Y_G (8. Januar 2013)

ich habe beim 16" ein einfaches Ritzel bei CNC bestellt, das läuft besser und ist ein paar Gramm leicher. Kette ist eine ... öhmmm ... naja jedenfalls eine 8/9 fach 

ansonsten nice!


----------



## 2Radfahrer (9. Januar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Fertig: Islabike CNOC14



Wie geil. Ich träum mal... Ich so als Pifke mit der Kondition, Kraft und Ungebremstheit eines 16jährigen......
Meine Mädels wollen lieber Hollandrad fahren und das nach isla und cycletech 
ich will im nächsten Leben auch wieder schwere Göppel fahren daran wächst man aber vielleicht ist das auch von Fall zu Fall wieder anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (12. Januar 2013)

heute mal wieder am berg etwas im schnee mit neuer bereifung x-king hinten m-king vorne spart nochmal 490 gramm.























lg herbert


----------



## Endoro (27. Januar 2013)

Ich verkaufe eine blaues Islabike COCN 16. Es steht östlich von München ( ca. 10 min von Ausfahrt A99  Vaterstetten/Haar ), kann aber auch am Frankfurter Ring besichtigt werden. Benutzt ( 2 Jahre alt ), aber gut gepflegt und erhalten. Preisvorstellung: 150 Euro.
Dorothea


----------



## fasty (28. Januar 2013)

Ich habe Dir eine Proifilnachricht geschrieben wegen des cnoc 16.


----------



## kukuk3000 (1. Februar 2013)

Ich bin drauf und drann meiner Tochter ein cnoc 16 zu bestellen, sie wird ende Monat 4 Jahre alt, eigentlich sollte es schon bestellt sein war aber im Stress darum komme ich erst jetzt dazu. Farbe sollte eigentlich Rot werden das kann dann ihr Bruder in 2 Jahren auch noch fahren. Doch nun habe ich gerade realisiert dass die seit Wochen auf der Startseite von denen angekündigte orginal platinum special Farbe ja nun ab heute eigentlich bestellbar sein müsste. Konnte dazu leider aktuell noch nichts auf der Homepage finden. Vielleicht weiss es ja einer von euch hier, wird es jedes Bike in dieser Farbe geben und viel wichtiger hätte jemand ein Link zu so einem Bike in dieser Farbe müsste es ja von früher her noch geben. Google habe ich bemüht war aber nicht wirklich erfolgreich mit meiner Suche
Danke und Gruss


----------



## carline95 (2. Februar 2013)

Hi,
wir haben ein rotes Islabike cnoc14 abzugeben. Unser Sohn hat letztes Jahr super damit Rad fahren gelernt und wir wollen jetzt mit einem größeren nachlegen (da wir sehr zufrieden waren mit dem Rad und es echt cool aussieht, natürlich auch wieder ein islabike).
Das Rad ist sehr gut in Schuss, einen Sommer gefahren.... einen Haken gibt es dennoch..auf dem Rahmen ist ein Aufkleber mit dem Namen unseres Sohnes, eigentlich kein Problem, ich denke, man kann den Aufkleber einfach abziehen, da wir aber nicht sicher sind, ob irgendwie der Lack darunter leidet, müsstet ihr es so übernehmen und dann selber abziehen ;-)
Wer interessiert ist, einfach pn an mich.

LG Kathleen


----------



## fasty (2. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## Y_G (8. Februar 2013)

weiß jemand was die Bremshebel von Beinn20L (Modell vor 2012) wiegen? Will die grad zum wiegen nicht demontieren...


----------



## kukuk3000 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich habe dann noch kurz überlegt und ein paar Tage später einfach mal auf gut Glück die Bestellung abgeschickt für die Farbe platinum special und als alternative Rot vermerkt falls nicht verfügbar. Habe dann eine Bestätigung für die Farbe Rot bekommen.
Der weitere Support und das erledigen der Zahlung waren dann wie hier immer Beschrieben easy und net, hab es leider verpennt als ich die am Telefon hatte nachzufragen was es mit der Farbe special platinum auf sich hat respektive ab wann genau verfügbar. 
Das Rad ist einen Tag nach der Zahlung auf die Reise geschickt worden und der Papa freut sich aktuell noch mehr als die Tochter


----------



## huhue (8. Februar 2013)

Hat irgenwer mal ein foto vom platinum special? Gab ja sowas schonmal...


----------



## kukuk3000 (8. Februar 2013)

google bildersuche spuckte einige rothans in der farbe aus ich denke es dürfte ziemlich dem entsprechen und die frage nach beispielbilden wurde auch auf der isla facebook page gestellt, aber so wie ich das geshen habe immer noch ohne antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandtreter (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo, mal ne Frage: da ich kurz vorm bestellen eines cnoc16 bin, auf der website sind an der kettenstrebe zwei löcher. wozu dienen die?


----------



## trolliver (9. Februar 2013)

Habe ich auch schon einma gefragt. Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht vom Produktionsprozeß?

Oliver


----------



## sandtreter (9. Februar 2013)

zweite frage: welchen diebstahlschutz benutzt ihr? will die gewichtsersparniss durchs bike ja nicht durchs schloss wieder reinholen.


----------



## batida78 (10. Februar 2013)

sandtreter schrieb:


> Hallo, mal ne Frage: da ich kurz vorm bestellen eines cnoc16 bin, auf der website sind an der kettenstrebe zwei löcher. wozu dienen die?



Ich würde tippen, die sind für (uaaah!) Stützräder, die man zu den Rädern dazu bestellen kann...


----------



## trolliver (10. Februar 2013)

Schloß: ein Mittelklasse gepanzertes Kabelschloß. Das ist jedoch an unseren Rädern, wenn wir mit ihm losfahren. Er fährt ja nicht alleine draußen rum.

Hm, für die Stützräder... vertikale Anordnung, könnte hinkommen.

Oliver


----------



## Y_G (10. Februar 2013)

Wir haben 2 kryptonite bugelschloesser und ein kettenschloss bei, allerdings in meinem Rucksack.


----------



## sandtreter (10. Februar 2013)

stuetzraeder, stimmt dowas gibt es. hatte ich aus meinem gehirn verbannt, da ueberfluessig. vrrmutlich wie ruecktritt ein relikt aus alter zeig. meine frau ist immer nochnicht ueberzeugt von zwei felgenbremsen, dabei bremste junior am coolproducts,-rennrad erstmal nur am vorderrad, und die avid digit kann auch zupacken.


----------



## Dakeyras (10. Februar 2013)

sandtreter schrieb:


> zweite frage: welchen diebstahlschutz benutzt ihr? will die gewichtsersparniss durchs bike ja nicht durchs schloss wieder reinholen.



wenn ich mit ihr unterwegs bin, schließ ich mit meinem schloss unsere bikes zusammen. 

für den kindergarten hab ich nur ein kleines Knog Party Frank. klar gibts sicherere, aber es ist leicht, gibts schön bunt und reicht aus um Gelegenheitsdiebe abzuhalten.
Wers wirklich drauf anlegt, nimmt das Teil auch mit einem größeren schloss mit. eine 2kg-kette wollte ich meinem kind deswegen nicht antun 
mal davon abgesehen, dass die meisten anderen im kindergartren das Rad gar nicht anschließen...


----------



## sandtreter (11. Februar 2013)

da zur zeit die schutzbleche nicht lieferbar sind, waere ich fuer alternativvorschlaege dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (11. Februar 2013)

fürs cnoc 16   




Dakeyras schrieb:


> das set von SKS fürs Kokua Liketobike 16 passt super, schwarzer kunststoff, sieht gut aus und ist nicht allzu schwer. strebenlänge vorn muss noch angepasst werden und hinten braucht man etwas längere streben als die mitgelieferten.
> 
> lg
> Georg


----------



## sandtreter (11. Februar 2013)

ja cnoc16.. also was ich vorne kuerze, klebe ich hinten wiederan....schade, haette ne nur anbauen-loesung bevorzugt. danke


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Februar 2013)

Gestern Heute auf der hausrunde mit dem jun. also das 28er kb vorne wird glaube ich nicht mehr lang reichen hoffe bis zum sommer wen er so weiter wächst brauch ma dan eh a xs bike 

aufjedenfall ist er jetzt seit weinachten c.a 300km und c.a 4000 hm gefahren und findet das bike einfach nur geil und ich muß beim bergaufstrampel schon gas geben uf die mama wart ma dan oben 

also bis jetzt gabs mit dwem bike 0 probleme 







lg herbert


----------



## alexx80 (21. Februar 2013)

An alle, die überlegen, ein islabike zu bestellen, hab mit Freude festgestellt, dass sich der der Euro Pfund Kurs seit dem Sommer sehr zu unseren Gunsten geändert hat, also noch ein Argument mehr für islabikes!


----------



## chris5000 (22. Februar 2013)

alexx80 schrieb:


> dass sich der der Euro Pfund Kurs seit dem Sommer sehr zu unseren Gunsten geändert hat



Ja. Im Sommer hatte ich auch - nicht zuletzt wegen des damals noch deutlich günstigeren Preises - noch  zum Orbea MX 24 als Beinn 20-Nachfolger tendiert.
Nun habe ich aber gerade doch ein Beinn 24 bestellt, da sich die beiden Räder jetzt bei unverändertem Orbea Preis - auch den Isla-Versand einberechnet - preislich nichts mehr nehmen. Ich konnte auch noch eins der Letzten in Platinum ergattern *freu*. Die Farbe hat mir dann auch den letztendlichen Entscheidungsimpuls zugunsten Isla gegeben.

(Wirklich entscheidend waren aber neben dem geringeren Isla-Gewicht aber vor Allem Zweifel, ob meine Tochter mit ihren ca. 133cm nicht zu gestreckt sitzen würde auf dem Orbea. Denn wenn man von Beinn 24 und MX 24 die Bilder übereinanderlegt, sieht man m.E., dass das Stück Radstands-Länge, das beim Beinn durch den Gabelvorlauf erzielt wird, beim MX 24 durch entsprechend längeren Reach herausgeholt wird, da die Gabel beim Orbea kaum Vorlauf hat.)

Naja. Eigentlich hätte ich dem Orbea gern eine Chance gegeben, weil ich es echt schön finde und die Marke symphatisch. Aber die "sichere Seite" hat ja auch immer so ihre Vorteile...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## huhue (22. Februar 2013)

Hat schon jemand eins der neuen Platinum Edition Bikes bekommen? Und könnte ein Foto davon machen?

Ich habe gerade ein cnoc 16 geordert, bin gespannt wie's aussieht.
Die Schutzbleche sind gerade aus, daher werde ich dann noch einen Ersatz brauchen.

Ciao
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (23. Februar 2013)

Hi Chris,

du meinst Nachlauf, nicht Vorlauf, nehme ich an. Und ich glaube, das täuscht, weil Orbea nicht mit einer Gabelkrümmung zum Auslaufende hin arbeitet, um den Offset zu erreichen, sondern mit einer direkt am Steuerrohr "abgenickten" Gabel.

Irgendwie komme ich bei Islabikes nicht auf die Platinum Modelle. Um welche Farbe geht es da?

Oliver


----------



## Diman (23. Februar 2013)

> Irgendwie komme ich bei Islabikes nicht auf die Platinum Modelle. Um welche Farbe geht es da?



Wahrscheinlich grau aus früheren Jahren.


----------



## chris5000 (23. Februar 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> du meinst Nachlauf, nicht Vorlauf, nehme ich an.



Uups. Ja. Nachlauf meine ich.

Aber wie auch immer es heisst. Ich finde, im übereinandergelegten Bild sieht man deutlich, was ich meine (rot:isla, blau: Orbea):


----------



## huhue (23. Februar 2013)

Die Platin Teile sind nicht auf der Seite abgebildet, nach auskunft von Isla sind die decals in grau silber (wie die standard Modelle).

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## trolliver (23. Februar 2013)

Schöner Vergleich, Chris. Ich hatte das mal mit dem 20er Beinn und einem der anderen gemacht, da war das Isla länger. Bei dem langen Oberkörper unseres Bengels werden wir immer zum längeren Bike tendieren.

Oliver


----------



## edeblee (24. Februar 2013)

Moin, 
Auch wir über legen unserer kleinen Dame eins Cnoc zu kaufen...
Mit einer Schrittlänge von knapp über 40 cm bei 98cm bin ich nicht sicher ob wir nicht schon ein 16er nehmen können.
Habe auch von anderem Sattel und gerader Stützue gelesen die 2 cm bringen, dann wäre das 16er goldrichtig..
Auf Laufrädern ist sich sicher unterwegs..
Was meint ihr?
Oder hat vielleicht jemand um Wolfsburg Braunschweig oder so eines auf das wir die Prinzessin mal setzen können?
Grüße vom
Ede


----------



## Goddi8 (24. Februar 2013)

hi. das 14 wird wohl relativ schnell zu klein. unsere Dame mit jetzt 110 hat auf dem 14er keinen Spaß mehr. sie ist aber auch mit 3 an der unteren Grenze eingestiegen. ich würde das 16er nehmen, sollte dann bis zum 20er gut reichen


----------



## carline95 (24. Februar 2013)

Also wir haben mit dem 14er angefangen, unser Sohn war laut den Angaben von Islabike für das 16er zu klein. 
Es war das erste Bike für unseren Sohn und er konnte noch nicht Rad fahren.
Wir haben die Stützräder gar nicht angeschafft, sondern ihm das Radfahren gleich ohne beigebracht. Da er das Rad gut beherrschen konnte - Bremsen notfalls mit den Füßen, das Anfahren ging ganz gut, weil er mit den Füßen auf dem Boden sein konnte - hat er das Radfahren auch sehr schnell gelernt.
Dummerweise ist er im letzten Jahr ein ganzes Stück gewachsen und das Rad ist ihm jetzt zu klein. Aber wenn ich mir anschaue, wie schnell er letzten Sommer Spaß am Radfahren gefunden hat, war es die richtige Entscheidung, das kleinere zu nehmen und die Stützräder wegzulassen, jedenfalls für unseren Junior.


----------



## Y_G (24. Februar 2013)

@edeblee: wenn du eine andere Stütze und Sattel hast, dann geht das bestimmt. Wir haben auch so angefangen. Einfach aus dem alten Laufrad rübergenommen und 2 Monate so gefahren...


----------



## edeblee (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
Ist vielleicht jamnd mal so nett und misst, wie hoch über dem Boden der Sattel beim 16er cnoc minimal ist?
Dem size Chart nach ab 42cm....das 12er Puky hat lt Katalog 45 und ist wirklich klein...

vielen Dank und liebe Grüsse!

Ede

Ps
Sattelstütze und Sattel aus dem Wishbone Kriege ich schwer ins Cnoc...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (24. Februar 2013)

CNOC 16 von Ende 2012 (Mango Edition) mit Black Jack Reifen und originalem Sattel ca. 48cm Boden bis Satteloberkante. Mit den originalen Kenda Reifen sind es ein paar mm weniger.


----------



## trolliver (24. Februar 2013)

Die 42cm von Islabike sind ja deren Mindestinnenbeinlänge für das entsprechende Rad, nicht das Maß von Satteloberkante bis zum Boden - das ist vieeeeel lieber hätte.

Wir können z.B. mit dem Islawert nichts anfangen. Ich habe letztens das erste Mal gemessen: Philipp hat 41 cm (!!) Innenbeinlänge bei 108cm Körperhöhe, fährt das Rad aber seit einem 3/4 Jahr, da war er noch nicht einmal einen Meter groß, die Beine entsprechend kürzer.

Den Sattel mußte ich ihm schon mehrfach rausziehen, weil er sonst unergonomisch tritt, aktuell ist die Stütze 8cm draußen. Er kommt so gerade eben mit den Schuhspitzen an den Boden (Schuhgröße 29).

Ich frage mich wie das alles zu den Islaangaben paßt. Sicher, Philipp konnte schon fahren, er ist ein sehr kurzbeiniger Sitzriese, aber Innenbeinlänge ist Innenbeinlänge. Die unterschreiten wir sehr deutlich, und er fährt darauf sicher viel besser als auf dem Rothan. Und dieses Jahr wird es noch das 20er geben, allein schon, weil er sich wieder kaputt tritt. Die gefprderte Innenbeinlänge erreicht er heuer aber sicher niemals.

Oliver


----------



## huhue (24. Februar 2013)

Unser lütter hat genau die minimal Innenbeinlänge für ein 14er cnoc gehabt (letztes frühjahr). Es war am anfang ein wenig wackelig (erstes FAHRrad), aber es hat gepasst. Allerdings ist er jetzt auch so groß das ein größeres (cnoc16) her muss. Das 14er wird dann noch ein Weilchen an einem anderen Standort verwendet.

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## alexx80 (28. Februar 2013)

Unser beinn 20large ist heute angekommen! Letzten Do Mail geschrieben, Fr Kreditkarten Daten am Tel durchgegeben, Do geliefert! Hab die minimale Sattelhöhe gemessen, falls es viell wen interessiert, Ca 56,5cm! Rückstrahler ist da abmontiert.LG


----------



## carline95 (28. Februar 2013)

he da können wir mithalten.... unser cnoc16 am Freitag bestellt, am Montag Bestellung bestätig und Kreditkartenabbuchung veranlasst udn heute saß Junior auf dem Teil.... danke islabike, jetzt kann der Frühling kommen


----------



## Taurus1 (28. Februar 2013)

Eins muss man Islabikes lassen: schnell sind sie auf jeden Fall

Was hat denn der Versand gekostet?


----------



## carline95 (28. Februar 2013)

In Euro umgerechnet.... Ca 40


----------



## alexx80 (1. März 2013)

Update zur min Sattelhöhe vom beinn large, also in der niedrigst möglichen Position ist es nicht wirklich fahrbar, Knie kommen zu hoch, also den rückstrahler kann man dran lassen;-) zum Glück kommt sie auch mit dem etwas höheren Sattel noch klar, höher sollte er aber wirklich nicht sein. Sie hat glaub ich zieml genau die Minimum Beinlänge und das ist für uns zumindest wirkl das Minimum, vor allem wenn man nicht nur in der Ebene fährt! Mit bremsen u Schaltung hat es zum Glück gleich geklappt!


----------



## trolliver (1. März 2013)

Hi Alex,

vielen Dank für die Sattelhöhe, das ist mehr als hilfreich! Bei Philipp ist es noch eine Weile hin, doch werde ich sie mir abspeichern.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiri (5. März 2013)

Hallo,
hm, wie läuft nochmal die Bestellung bei Isla ab? Beim letzten Bike in 2012 bekam ich irgendwie eine Ordernummer, rief dann dort an und gab die Kreditkartennumer durch. 
Dieses Mal bestellte ich direkt mit dem Bestellformular. Bekomme ich da auch eine Rückmeldung oder rufe ich einfach so bei denen an und gebe die Daten durch ? 
Viele Grüße,


----------



## Diman (5. März 2013)

Tiri schrieb:


> Dieses Mal bestellte ich direkt mit dem Bestellformular.


Per Post? Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, rufen die dich an, wenn die den Brief bekommen haben.


----------



## chris5000 (5. März 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Per Post?



Islabikes haben mittlerweile ein Bestellformular: http://islabikes.co.uk/order_form.html

  @Tiri: Ich habe ein ein oder zwei Stunden nach Absenden des Formulars eine Mail mit OrderNumber per Mail bekommen, und dann via Telefonanruf gezahlt.

Nachtrag: Sehe gerade, dass der Ablauf auch auf dem Formular beschrieben ist:



> 1. Fill out order form and click submit
> 2. We will respond to your order by providing confirmation of order and an order number.
> 3. You can then phone us to make payment with your card, or if you prefer make a bank transfer (this takes a bit longer).


----------



## Tiri (5. März 2013)

Ja genau, dieses Bestellformular benutzte ich. Einfach so anrufen ohne OrderNumber möchte ich nicht, da mein Englisch nicht das Beste ist ;-) Da geht ganz sicher was schief 
Vll kommt ja morgen die Email mit den erforderlichen Angaben bei mir an ...
Danke für die Info's 

Vg


----------



## huhue (5. März 2013)

Wenn die viel zu tun haben, kann das auch mal was länger dauern...


----------



## Diman (5. März 2013)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Islabikes haben mittlerweile ein Bestellformular: http://islabikes.co.uk/order_form.html


Sehr modern. 



chris5000 schrieb:


> or if you prefer make a bank transfer (this takes a bit longer).


Hm, kann man mittlerweile auch einfach überweisen? Bekommt man Bankdaten mit der Rückmeldung oder muss man die auch dafür anrufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (5. März 2013)

musst dich melden für die bankdaten. stehen nicht in der Auftragsbestätigung


----------



## Tiri (6. März 2013)

Bin gerade etwas verdutzt: Beim creig *26* steht unter Reifen *24* x 2.0 Continental Explorer  Ich gehe mal davon aus dass es ein Schreibfehler ist ...


----------



## herbert2010 (6. März 2013)

Tiri schrieb:


> Bin gerade etwas verdutzt: Beim creig *26* steht unter Reifen *24* x 2.0 Continental Explorer  Ich gehe mal davon aus dass es ein Schreibfehler ist ...


 
ja ist ein schreibfehler das satnd bei mir auch schon so dort


----------



## robby (6. März 2013)

Irgendwie habe ich so das Gefühl, dass in diesem historisch gewachsenen Thread nun alles gesagt ist...


----------



## Rastapopoulos (6. März 2013)

robby schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich so das Gefühl, dass in diesem historisch gewachsenen Thread nun alles gesagt ist...



das glaubst Du doch selbst nicht


----------



## Diman (6. März 2013)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> musst dich melden für die bankdaten. stehen nicht in der Auftragsbestätigung


Ok, danke.



robby schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich so das Gefühl, dass in diesem historisch gewachsenen Thread nun alles gesagt ist...


Mind. 1000 Antworten müssen ja schon sein.


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. März 2013)

robby schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich so das Gefühl, dass in diesem historisch gewachsenen Thread nun alles gesagt ist...



Ich finde es schön hier immer mal wieder die allg. News über Isla zu erfahren. Das Bestellformular bspw. kannte ich noch nicht. 
Wer das nicht möchte- Button "Abo löschen".


----------



## trifi70 (6. März 2013)

robby schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich so das Gefühl, dass in diesem historisch gewachsenen Thread nun alles gesagt ist...


Noch nicht von jedem. Insofern: weitermachen! 

Und die eine oder andere Neuigkeit gibts doch tatsächlich.


----------



## Pan Tau (6. März 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Noch nicht von jedem. Insofern: weitermachen!
> 
> Und die eine oder andere Neuigkeit gibts doch tatsächlich.



Aber ja doch!

Wir könnten beispielsweise mal Ideen sammeln, wie man bei den aktuellen Modellen einen Nabendynamo unterbringen kann - mit diesem Problem darf ich mich nämlich in Kürze beschäftigen


----------



## Diman (6. März 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Aber ja doch!
> 
> Wir könnten beispielsweise mal Ideen sammeln, wie man bei den aktuellen Modellen einen Nabendynamo unterbringen kann - mit diesem Problem darf ich mich nämlich in Kürze beschäftigen


Und wo ist das eigentlich das Problem? Sram-i-Light Nabendynamo, CNC X-Light Nabendynamo  oder gar SON gibt es doch mit 20 Loch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (6. März 2013)

Einbaubreite? Speichenlänge? Speichen werden in starken Winkel aus der Felge treten, ev. sollte man dafür spezielle Felgen suchen? Analog wie die gepunzte Andra für Rohloff? Oder radial speichen? Och, Fragen gibts doch genug


----------



## trolliver (6. März 2013)

Ah ja, das ist ja gut, hatte ich mich gar nicht erkundigt bislang. Das vereinfacht die Sache.

Oliver

Nachtrag: war natürlich als Antwort auf Dietmar gedacht. Die Fragen von dir, Trifi, werden sich irgendwie klären lassen. 20L auf 32L wäre für mich erstmal ein nicht lösbares Problem gewesen.


----------



## Tiri (6. März 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Noch nicht von jedem. Insofern: weitermachen!
> 
> Und die eine oder andere Neuigkeit gibts doch tatsächlich.


 
GENAU  
Denn ich telefonierte heute mit Isla und siehe da: wusstet ihr dass eine nette Isla-Frau, die auf Silke hört, die deutschen Bestellungen übernimmt/entgegenimmt ? Ich quälte mich mit meinem unverständlichem Englisch ab und dann fragte sie mich "sollen wir nicht in Deutsch reden?"  
Wow, sie kann sehr gut Deutsch und auch der emailverkehr in deutsch klappt hervorragend 
Also bei Bezahlen/Bestellungen einfach nach Silke fragen -> dort werden Sie geholfen


----------



## trolliver (6. März 2013)

Hallo Trifi,

wie sprechen die Th... Engländer denn "Silke" aus? Bei dem Namen würde es mich wundern, wenn sie Britin wäre... 

Oliver


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. März 2013)

Tiri schrieb:


> Also bei Bezahlen/Bestellungen einfach nach Silke fragen -> dort werden Sie geholfen


----------



## hawiro (6. März 2013)

Woran merkt man, dass es in Deutschland keine gescheiten Kinderfahrräder gibt?

Der englische Hersteller mit Direktvertrieb stellt eine deutsche Mitarbeiterin ein.


----------



## Taurus1 (6. März 2013)

hawiro schrieb:


> Woran merkt man, dass es in Deutschland keine gescheiten Kinderfahrräder gibt?
> 
> Der englische Hersteller mit Direktvertrieb stellt eine deutsche Mitarbeiterin ein.



Stimmt nicht ganz, gibt noch Kaniabikes...


----------



## hawiro (6. März 2013)

Jaa, schon klar, war etwas überspitzt formuliert.


----------



## Tiri (7. März 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Hallo Trifi,
> 
> wie sprechen die Th... Engländer denn "Silke" aus? Bei dem Namen würde es mich wundern, wenn sie Britin wäre...
> 
> Oliver


 
Heheheee  "Selke" sagte sie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiri (7. März 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


>


 
Ich war dankbar dass sie da ist. Denn die Kreditkartenübermittlung ging schief (es wurde ein Authoritätsfehler -was auch immer das heißen mag festgestellt, rufe heute bei Bank an- festgestellt und zudem ist das Bike zur Zeit nicht auf Lager. Hätte ich auf Englisch nie verstanden


----------



## Cyborg (7. März 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Und die eine oder andere Neuigkeit gibts doch tatsächlich.


Oder ein Problemchen, zB wird die Isla-Webseite auf IPad nicht richtig dargestellt, Flash.


----------



## Y_G (7. März 2013)

@Cyb: Das ist doch aber kein Isla sondern ein apple Problem. Wenn die das nicht hin bekommen eine Flash Unterstützung einzubauen ...


----------



## Taurus1 (7. März 2013)

Mit dem Chrome-Browser funzt die Seite auf einem Android-Tablet auch nicht, Chrome unterstützt auch kein Flash.


----------



## morph027 (7. März 2013)

OT: Ne, aber Firefox oder jeder andere Browser auf Android damit


----------



## Tiri (8. März 2013)

Soo, eeendlich hat es mit der Bezahlung der Kreditkarte geklappt  Das Creig26 kann nun kommen  
Oder auch nicht, denn sie haben es nicht auf Lager, sollte aber in den nächsten 14 Tagen bei denen eintrudeln. Hoffentlich stehe ich recht am Anfang auf der "Warteliste"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (8. März 2013)

morph027 schrieb:


> OT: Ne, aber Firefox oder jeder andere Browser auf Android damit


Man muss erst ein Informatikstudium absolvieren, um Flash auf Android installieren zu können. 



Y_G schrieb:


> @Cyb: Das ist doch aber kein Isla sondern ein apple Problem. Wenn die das nicht hin bekommen eine Flash Unterstützung einzubauen ...


Wie auch immer im Endeffekt wird halt die Seite nicht richtig angezeigt.


----------



## trifi70 (8. März 2013)

Alles so inkompatibles Zeuch...


----------



## Levin (11. März 2013)

Hallo,

frage an die Isla Schrauber hier im Forum.
Kettenblatt und Ritzel sind an unserem Cnoc 16 Verschleißbedingt fertig.
Ritzel habe ich das passende Dicta gefunden, aber was mache ich mit dem Kettenblatt vorne.
Schein so als ist dieses unlösbar mit der Kurbel verbunden 
.
Evtl. hatt schon jemand das gleiche problem gehabt und kann mir helfen.

Greetz Jens


----------



## trifi70 (11. März 2013)

Kurbel wechseln. Bevor ich das täte, würde ich es aber mit einer schon etwas angefahrenen Kette versuchen. Meist läuft das dann nochmal eine ganze Weile. Hast Du den Verschleiß optisch festgestellt oder läuft eine neue Kette einfach nicht drauf?


----------



## Levin (11. März 2013)

Hallo 

Kette habe ich schon kürzen müssen das diese immer abgsprungen ist im ruppigen Gelände.
Weiter kürzen geht nicht da ich genau zwischen den Gliedern liege.
Scheint doch so das ich die Kette vom meinem MTB, die schon etwas ausgeluscht ist montieren muss.
Gruss

jens


----------



## Tackler82 (14. März 2013)

Hallo,

gibt es jemanden in Berlin, der bereit wäre sein Cnoc14 bzw. 16 für eine Probefahrt zur Verfügung zu stellen?
Ich möchte herausfinden, ob es Sinn macht das 14er zu kaufen, oder lieber gleich auf das 16er zu gehen.

Also Berliner meldet euch!

Schon mal danke im Voraus...


----------



## trifi70 (14. März 2013)

Kein Problem. CNOC 16 von Ende 2012. Allerdings Randberlin, Nähe Endstation S3. Ist aber zum Glück nicht das einzige CNOC was in B rumfährt. Such Dir am besten eins in Deiner Nähe aus.


----------



## Tiri (15. März 2013)

Frage zwischendurch: Bei mir wurde mit Bestellung die Kreditkarte von Isla belastet, obwohl das Bike zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung nicht lieferbar war. Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich dies so nicht ok. Ist dies jetzt nur bei mir so gelaufen oder übliche Vorgehensweise bei Isla ?


----------



## trifi70 (15. März 2013)

Bei uns wurde auch direkt belastet obwohl etwas Lieferzeit avisiert war. Das Bike kam aber dann doch fix. Vl. ist es bei Dir ähnlich. Stimme aber im Prinzip zu, dass normalerweise erst bei Warenausgang belastet werden sollte.


----------



## Tiri (17. März 2013)

Oki, dann handhaben sie dies bei Isla wohl so, dass der Betrag unabhängig des Lieferstandes des Bikes sofort abgebucht wird ... naja, finde ich eigentlich nicht korrekt...

Die Lieferung des creig26 zu Isla ist für den 180313 vorgesehen. Hoffe, dies ist noch aktuell, so dass das Bike vll gegen Ende kommender Woche bei uns eintrudeln kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (17. März 2013)

Bei uns in Lichtenrade steht ei cnoc16. Probefahrt kein Problem. Ist aber schon umgebaut.ist noch das altr Modell.


----------



## Tiri (23. März 2013)

Gestern klingelte der UPS Mann 
Auch beim zweiten Isla Bike (dieses Mal das creig26) wieder alles top 
Habe Lenker/Vorbau, Reifen/Mantel, Stütze ausgetauscht und das Bike liegt nun bei exakt 10,4 Kilo 
Bis auf die Sattelstütze hat Isla wirklich leichte Teile verbaut.


----------



## herbert2010 (23. März 2013)

Tiri schrieb:


> Gestern klingelte der UPS Mann
> Auch beim zweiten Isla Bike (dieses Mal das creig26) wieder alles top
> Habe Lenker/Vorbau, Reifen/Mantel, Stütze ausgetauscht und das Bike liegt nun bei exakt 10,4 Kilo
> Bis auf die Sattelstütze hat Isla wirklich leichte Teile verbaut.


 
klasse na da wird sich aber wer freuen 

welchen lenker und vorbau hast den genommen 

lg herbert


----------



## Tiri (23. März 2013)

Ja klar Herbert Bin gespannt was Junior dazu sagt...hihii

Lenker nahm ich einen gekürzten kcnc Bone Flat, hier 
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,89;product=23533

Als Vorbau kcnc fly ride den hier
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,4,25;product=27469

Hatte ich alles vom Beinn 24 übrig gehabt


----------



## herbert2010 (23. März 2013)

Danke dir


----------



## Tiri (23. März 2013)

Ich habe noch eine Isla Frage an die Schrauber hier im Forum 
Wenn ich die eine Bremse ziehe am Lenker gelangt der Bremshebel fast bis zum Griff bevor dieser greift. Bei der anderen Bremse greift sie früher und ist mir auch lieber so. Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich den Bremszug einstellen kann, damit dieser auch recht früh bremst ? 
Es sind Scheibenbremse verbaut.


----------



## Jojo100 (23. März 2013)

Hallo Tiri

Wenn es ein aktuelles Creig 26 ist, dann ist da eine Avid Elixir 3 verbaut.
Das ist im Prinzip eine ganz normale hydraulische Bremse.
Der erhöhte Hebelweg könnte mehrere Gründe haben.
1. Die Bremsbeläge sind runtergefahren und die Belagnachstellung funktioniert nicht. Frage: Wieviele Kilometer wurde das Rad schon gefahren?
Erkennbar wäre das Ganze an einem größeren Spalt zwischen den Belägen und der Scheibe.
2. Luft in der Bremsanlage: Dann müsste man entlüften. Ohne Erfahrung und Können sollte man das vom Händler machen lassen.
3. Man kann die Hebelposition mit einem Imbusschlüssel (Innensechskant) verstellen. Irgendwo im Bereich des Drehpunkts des Bremshebels gibt es eine kleine Imbusschraube um den Hebel zu verstellen. Siehe Anleitung zur Bremse.
http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/ywjNW14W3NXnjzwFbF3kkPBi2bqxM02RTfU-veY6PhI/mtime:1316725740/sites/default/files/techdocs/95-5015-026-000_rev_b_elixir_3_-_elixir_1.pdf
Bild 5
Das Alles natürlich unter der Annahme, dass es eine hydraulische Bremse ist. Etwas mehr Infos wären schon noch nützlich, weil du von einem Bremszug sprichst, das eher auf eine mechanische Bremse hindeutet.

Gruß


----------



## herbert2010 (23. März 2013)

Nachdem es neu ist probiere mal die schraube beim bremsgriff wie von Jojo100 beschrieben 

wen das nich hilft wird warscheindlich luft in der bremsleitung sein dan entweder zu nen händler oder im netz anleitung suchen entlüftungskid kaufen und loslegen ist leichter als man denkt 

lg


----------



## Tiri (23. März 2013)

Okkiii, danke für die Anleitungen. Muss ich mir jetzt mal in Ruhe durchlesen  Hoffentlich kapiere ich es 
Vielen Dank schon mal !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiri (23. März 2013)

Wir haben ein ISLA Beinn 24 in rot anzubieten 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10432590&postcount=65

Liebe Grüße,


----------



## Diman (25. März 2013)

Haben die aktuellen Rothan und CNOC16 eine 25,4mm Sattelstütze oder hat sich hier was getan?


----------



## lekanteto (25. März 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Haben die aktuellen Rothan und CNOC16 eine 25,4mm Sattelstütze...?


Conc16 von letztem Herbst hat 25,4mm


----------



## below (25. März 2013)

Ich weiß es ist wahrscheinlich aussichtslos, aber falls jemand ein CNOC 14 oder 16 abzugeben hätte bitte PN


----------



## Diman (28. März 2013)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Conc16 von letztem Herbst hat 25,4mm



Danke.


----------



## herbert2010 (1. April 2013)

so erstes rennen haben sie auch überstanden sowohl bike als auch jun.


















lg herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (1. April 2013)

Ich hab vom frisch eingetroffenen Beinn 24 mal ein paar Einzelteile gewogen. 
Ich plane da diesmal keine großen Updates. Aber da es bis zum Geburtstag, zu dem das Rad verschenkt wird, noch ein paar Wochen sind, hab ich es trotzdem - sozusagen gewohnheitsmäßig - erstmal auseinandergenommen ;-)





Gruß
Chris


----------



## lekanteto (1. April 2013)

Danke für die Gewichte.
400-450g sind doch noch drin ;-)

Die neuen Isla-Kurbeln gefallen mir sehr gut.


----------



## Toni172 (2. April 2013)

@herbert2010
in welcher Altersklasse fährt Dein Sohn ?
Ihr seid ja mächtig früh dran mit Eurem Rennkalender. 
Ich hoffe mal das sich bei uns das Wetter bis ende April noch merklich bessert. Da geht es bei uns los.


----------



## herbert2010 (2. April 2013)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @_herbert2010_
> in welcher Altersklasse fährt Dein Sohn ?
> Ihr seid ja mächtig früh dran mit Eurem Rennkalender.
> Ich hoffe mal das sich bei uns das Wetter bis ende April noch merklich bessert. Da geht es bei uns los.


 
er ist 9 und fährt u11 naja das nächste ist dan erst im mai also  noch etwas zeit zum hoffen auf besseres wetter 

lg herbert


----------



## previlo (2. April 2013)

Hi Herbert2010,
kannst du mal was zu den Bike Daten sagen, leider finde ich bei Islabikes keine "Geometriedaten"?
Wir sind für unsere 9-jährige auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rad und sind uns wegen der Größe nicht sicher...von daher wäre jede Hilfe/ Anhaltspunkte hilfreich.


----------



## herbert2010 (2. April 2013)

previlo schrieb:


> Hi Herbert2010,
> kannst du mal was zu den Bike Daten sagen, leider finde ich bei Islabikes keine "Geometriedaten"?
> Wir sind für unsere 9-jährige auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rad und sind uns wegen der Größe nicht sicher...von daher wäre jede Hilfe/ Anhaltspunkte hilfreich.


 

hallo

was möchtest du den wissen dan messe ich das mal nach.

schrittläge hatte er damals 63 cm.

lg herbert


----------



## previlo (2. April 2013)

Cool wären:
Sitzrohrlänge Center-Top
Oberrohrlänge horizontal effektive
Überstandshöhe Oberrohr im Bereich Beginn Sattelrohr/ Mitte/ Ende Steuersatz
Tretlagerhöhe vom Boden

Danke!!!

Unsere ist aktuell ca. 138cm mit 64 inseam.


----------



## herbert2010 (2. April 2013)

horizontale Oberrohrlänge 52cm,sitzrohr von oberkante tretlager bis oberkante schelle 30 cm tretlager boden 26,2 cm

Überstandshöhe Oberrohr im Bereich Beginn Sattelrohr/ Mitte/ Ende Steuersatz ?????

lg herbert


----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (2. April 2013)

Hi, ist es eigentlich möglich ein Islabike in London zu kaufen und dann beim Rückflug nach D mitzunehmen?
Habe nächsten Monat einen Tag und ne Nacht Stopover in London.

Gruß


----------



## Dakeyras (2. April 2013)

nein, islabikes ist ein direktversender. die gibts auch in uk in keinem laden.

ne möglichkeit wäre nur wenn du einen bekannten in London hast, dem du das rad (rechtzeitig vorher) schicken lässt und dann dort abholst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiri (3. April 2013)

previlo schrieb:


> Hi Herbert2010,
> kannst du mal was zu den Bike Daten sagen, leider finde ich bei Islabikes keine "Geometriedaten"?
> Wir sind für unsere 9-jährige auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rad und sind uns wegen der Größe nicht sicher...von daher wäre jede Hilfe/ Anhaltspunkte hilfreich.


 
Hi, 
also um ganz genaue Daten zubekommen, kannst du auch Isla anschreiben. Sie geben dir auch Sitzwinkel etc, wirklich ALLES durch 
Nachdem wir unser creig26 erhielten hatte ich die Daten von denen gelöscht, sonst hätte ich dir sie weitergeben können.
Mein Junior ist 134 cm und SL 63. Das Bike passt sehr gut - haben einen 1 cm kürzeren Vorbau montiert-. Mit beiden Füßen kommt er gerade so auf den Boden, aber das braucht man ja eigentlich in diesem Alter nicht mehr, so dass wir die Sattelstütze schon ca 5 cm rausziehen konnten ;-)
  @_Herbert_: tolle Bilder !!!


----------



## Pan Tau (3. April 2013)

Hallo,

welche Felgen verwendet Islabikes eigentlich im Beinn 24 und bekommt man diese Felgen auch einzeln?

Pan Tau


----------



## previlo (4. April 2013)

@Tiri:
Versuche die Infos seit letzter Woche von Islabikes zu bekommen, aber bisher keine Reaktion trotz mehrmaligen nachfragen... :-(
Naja, mal abwarten, vielleicht melden die sich noch.


----------



## huhue (5. April 2013)

Ich weis zwar nicht ob es noch welche in der Limited Edition gibt, aber hier mal ein Foto:

Islabikes CNOC16 in "platinum special edition" 





Cheers
Daniel


----------



## Dakeyras (5. April 2013)

Schick schick :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hawiro (5. April 2013)

previlo schrieb:


> @_Tiri_:
> Versuche die Infos seit letzter Woche von Islabikes zu bekommen, aber bisher keine Reaktion trotz mehrmaligen nachfragen... :-(
> Naja, mal abwarten, vielleicht melden die sich noch.


Hast Du denen eine Mail geschickt? Sowohl bei mir als auch bei einem Freund sind deren Antworten sonderbarerweise im Spamfilter unseres Providers (nicht der lokale Spamfilter des Mail-Programms) hängengeblieben. Schau' dort mal nach, oder versuch' es mal mit einer anderen Mailadresse. Oder ruf' an. Nachdem das mit dem Spamfilter geklärt war, war die Kommunikation überhaupt kein Problem, die Antworten kamen immer sehr schnell.


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. April 2013)

huhue schrieb:


> Ich weis zwar nicht ob es noch welche in der Limited Edition gibt, aber hier mal ein Foto:
> 
> Islabikes CNOC16 in "platinum special edition"
> 
> ...



Haben die noch ein paar alte Rahmen gefunden?  Die Farbe gab es schon vor ein paar Jahren. Schick ist es allemal.


----------



## Tiri (6. April 2013)

hawiro schrieb:


> Hast Du denen eine Mail geschickt? Sowohl bei mir als auch bei einem Freund sind deren Antworten sonderbarerweise im Spamfilter unseres Providers (nicht der lokale Spamfilter des Mail-Programms) hängengeblieben. Schau' dort mal nach, oder versuch' es mal mit einer anderen Mailadresse. Oder ruf' an. Nachdem das mit dem Spamfilter geklärt war, war die Kommunikation überhaupt kein Problem, die Antworten kamen immer sehr schnell.


 
Ich hatte längstens mal 3 Tage auf Antwort gewartet. Kann sein, dass sie momentan viel zu tun haben. Ansonsten rufe einfach an und verlange nach "Silke", sie kann sehr gut Deutsch bei Isla


----------



## previlo (6. April 2013)

Antwort kam jetzt, leider aber nur grob und keine Geometrie Daten/ bzw. Skizze wie man es von anderen "nicht-Kinderrad-Hersteller" kennt, Schade!
Falls jemand Skizzen/ genaue Daten von BEINN 24, BEINN 26 Small bzw. CREIG 26 hat, bitte melden.
Ich werde versuchen noch mal nach zu fragen.
Leider ist unsere Kleine, bedingt durch Krankheit, letztes Jahr überhaupt nicht mehr zum Rad fahren gekommen, entsprechend ist sie recht unsicher und daher sind wir so unsicher wegen der richtigen Größe.

Eigentlich war für uns das BEINN 26 Small als "no brainer" gedacht, auch wegen Anschaffungspreis vs. "Lebensdauer/ Einsatzdauer".
Aber wegen Überstandshöhe und "abspringen" und somit sicheres fahren wäre vermutlich das BEINN 24 noch sehr gut (aber eben auch dann nur dieses Jahr noch???).

Gibt es vielleicht jemanden im Rhein Main Gebiet der ein BEINN 26 Small, BEINN 24 oder CREIG 26 im Einsatz hat? Vielleicht könnte man dann mal vergleichen? Sie ist 138 groß und hat ein Inseam von 64cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huhue (7. April 2013)

Nach den Erfahrungen hier im Faden, gibt es eine relativ allgemeingültige Regel bei Isla:

Die Mindestschritthöhe ist sehr akkurat! D.h. ein Beinn 26" small sollte gut passen.

Bei der Maximalen Schritthöhe würde ich eher konservativ rangehen, die kommt nicht ganz so gut hin.

Also bei den Craigs würde ich das 26"er nehmen, das mag jetzt noch minimal kippelig sein, aber da gewöhnt sie sich relativ schnell dran, und der fehlende cm an der Mindestschritthöhe ist ja schnell gewachsen!
Aus dem 24" Craig würde sie zu schnell herauswachsen!

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## Tiri (7. April 2013)

Wenn ein creig, dann würde ich auch zum creig26 raten. Meiner ist 134 cm mit SL 63 und er bekam zu Ostern das creig26. Passt Perfekt


----------



## herbert2010 (7. April 2013)

Tiri schrieb:


> Wenn ein creig, dann würde ich auch zum creig26 raten. Meiner ist 134 cm mit SL 63 und er bekam zu Ostern das creig26. Passt Perfekt


 
so wie unserer auch als wir es gekauft haben jetzt ist der sattel schon wieder 6 cm raus seit weinachten ich laub da muß zu weinachten schon das nächste bike her 

lg


----------



## Tiri (7. April 2013)

Herbert, mach mir keine Angst dass das Bike auch nur von kurzer Dauer sein kann *schluck* 
Ist das jetzt dein ernst ?????

LG


----------



## herbert2010 (7. April 2013)

Tiri schrieb:


> Herbert, mach mir keine Angst dass das Bike auch nur von kurzer Dauer sein kann *schluck*
> Ist das jetzt dein ernst ?????
> 
> LG


 
na im moment will meiner nicht aufhören zu wachsen wobei man sich noch mit ner längernen stütze und vorbau arbeiten kann  aber noch past es ihm perfekt  sag mal was snderes was für nen druck hast du bei der gabel genommen
Lg


----------



## alexx80 (16. April 2013)

Update zur mindestschrittlänge beinn20l, hab vor einem Monat geschrieben, es ist wirkl Minimum bei uns, angegeben ist 52, meine Tochter hat jetzt 52,5 und wir haben den sattel zusätzlich zum rückstrahler noch Ca 4 cm draußen, obwohl sie jetzt nicht überdurchschnittlich motiviert ist, kleinere Freunde aus dem kiga sind auch in der Einstellung damit gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (17. April 2013)

Jetzt muss ich meinen Frust mal loswerden.
Da verbringt man unzählige Nächte im Bike-Forum auf der Suche nach dem
perfekten Bike für den kleinen Nachwuchs, macht sich Gedanken über
Ausstattung, Gewicht und Geometrie ... - und dann wird einem sowas angetan:







Kennt jemand das Problem?
Ich sag nur: "Danke Oma!"


----------



## Dakeyras (17. April 2013)

ich seh da leider nix, ahne aber schlimmes....

da bin ich echt froh, das sowohl meine Eltern und meine Schwiegereltern sowas nicht im Alleingang fürs Enkelchen kaufen...


----------



## trifi70 (17. April 2013)

Weder seh ich was, noch kenn ich das Problem (zumindest nicht für Zweiräder)... vermute aber mal, die Oma hat eine Tuning-Basis gekauft?


----------



## trolliver (17. April 2013)

Das Rad wird doch neu sein, oder? Dann kann man das doch umtauschen, oder ist das der Oma nicht zuzumuten?

Ich bin nun wahrlich kein Radteileprofi, aber doch in meiner Umgebung als so eine Art "Spinner" angesehen, weil er vierstellige Summen für ein Rad ausgeben kann und auf Leichtbau steht, auch für's Kinderrad. Da würde niemand nie nicht auf die Idee kommen, uns irgendwas für's Rad oder gar ein ganzes solches zu schenken, was nicht mit mir abgesprochen wurde.

Meine Schwiegereltern haben vergangenes Jahr übrigens auch 4,5k für zwei neue Räder ausgegeben. E-Bikes.... Ich glaube, sie wissen schon, weshalb sie mich nicht um Rat gefragt haben... ;-)

Oliver


----------



## robby (17. April 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Das Rad wird doch neu sein, oder? Dann kann man das doch umtauschen, oder ist das der Oma nicht zuzumuten? [...]


Leider falsch, Oliver: Das Bike war schon vorhanden. Die Oma hat ohne zu fragen einen Barbie-Kindersitz auf dem Flohmarkt gekauft. Bislang hat unser Töchterchen nie einen solchen vermisst (wir benutzen ja selbst keinen) - aber nun besteht sie drauf.


----------



## trolliver (18. April 2013)

Ach du *******, du Armer! Ich muß zwar echt lachen, aber mein Mitgefühl ist dennoch ehrlich. Ich hoffe, unser kommendes Töchterchen bleibt von solchen Zuwendungen verschont. Ist der Sitz jetzt echt auf einem Islarad???

Barbie-Kindersitz.... ich krieg mich nicht ein.... wat nich aal gift! :-DDDD

Und doch: auf solch eine Idee könnte meine Schwiegermutter auch kommen. Bewahre...

Und ich will ein Foto!

Oliver


----------



## chris4711 (18. April 2013)

robby schrieb:


> Bislang hat unser Töchterchen nie einen solchen vermisst (wir benutzen ja selbst keinen) - aber nun besteht sie drauf.



So ist das halt mit den Diven.
Man(n) hats nicht leicht.
Dialogauszug von gestern Abend:
Sie: Papa, ich will an meinem Fahrrad vorne ein Körbchen haben!
Ich: Du liebe Zeit, das sieht doch voll sch... aus.
Sie: Sch... sagt man nicht.
Ich: Entschuldigung, es sieht aber trotzdem doof aus.
Sie: Ich will aber Wuffel [wer auch immer das ist] und andere Sachen da rein tun.


----------



## trolliver (18. April 2013)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Sie: Sch... sagt man nicht.



Moin Chris

kommt das von deiner Frau? Ist bei uns so... ich pflege, was das Wort Sch.... angeht, einen ungezwungenen Umgang damit, da ich das Wort inzwischen für allgemeingültig in die normale Umgangssprache aufgenommen halte.

Wenn die Brut einen noch selbst fragt, hat man ja noch Möglichkeiten, je nachdem. Ich habe Philipp da auch schon etwas sehr entschieden verwehrt, was er dann auch klaglos geschluckt hat (weiß nicht mehr, was es war, vielleicht eine Plastiktröte oder sowas für'n Lenker). Nein, ich bin kein knallharter Vater, er kriegt mich oft genug rum. Aber es gibt Grenzen. Barbiesättel zum Bleistift. :-DDD

Oliver


----------



## chris4711 (18. April 2013)

Hi Oliver,

ne, hat die Kleine aus dem Kindergarten, dass man das nicht sagen darf.
Das mit dem Körbchen ist noch nicht entgültig beschlossen. Ich werde noch versuchen, ihren neuen, coolen Rucksack ins Spiel zu bringen...


@ all: Das Bild von Robby ist jetzt sichtbar.
@ robby: Wird langsam Zeit, einen neuen Threat zwecks Selbsthilfegruppe zu eröffnen. Das sieht echt übel aus. Mein Beileid.


----------



## Diman (18. April 2013)

robby schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Problem?
> Ich sag nur: "Danke Oma!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (18. April 2013)

chris4711 schrieb:


> So ist das halt mit den Diven.
> Man(n) hats nicht leicht.
> Dialogauszug von gestern Abend:
> Sie: Papa, ich will an meinem Fahrrad vorne ein Körbchen haben!
> ...



Wenn Sie aus *eigener Entscheidung* heraus ein Körbchen haben will, dann
ist das schon OK - auch wenn es Dir optisch nicht gefällt. Uns wurde 2
Wochen davor auch eines als Geschenkidee angeboten und ich habe es
abgelehnt, weil ich keinen Bedarf darin sah (und nebenbei das Rad nicht
verunstalten wollte). Tja, nun ist der Kindersitz dran (den sie erst
haben wollte, NACHDEM Oma ihn gekauft hat...) und ich wünschte, ich
hätte mich für das praktischere Filly-Pferd-Körbchen entschieden. Schicksal.

Tja, Vaterliebe zu Ihren Kindern lässt sich eben an den Anbauteilen
eines Cnoc messen 



> Sie: Ich will aber Wuffel [wer auch immer das ist] und andere
> Sachen da rein tun.


Wer im Glaushaus sitzt... ich tippe mal darauf, dass die kleine Dame
Deines Herzens unter "Wuffel" vielleicht das Zotteltier aus Deinem
Avatar meint 

[offtopic] Wird sind auch gerade dabei situationsbedingt die Sache mit
dem bööösen S-Wort zu überdenken. Immernoch besser als das F-Wort...[/offtopic]


----------



## trifi70 (18. April 2013)

robby schrieb:


>


 Bezugsquelle?


----------



## wintermute (18. April 2013)

haha, der Kindersitz...



Aber ich lache lieber nicht zu laut, ich kann da mitreden ;-)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ekzcup/6981623884/

(und von seiner freundin, hat er auch noch so ein rosa Ungetuem geschenkt bekommen, was ich aber nicht angebaut habe)

Thomas


----------



## Mamara (18. April 2013)

robby schrieb:


> ich tippe mal darauf, dass die kleine Dame
> Deines Herzens unter "Wuffel" vielleicht das Zotteltier aus Deinem
> Avatar meint
> 
> [/offtopic][/SIZE]



Das is Flat Eric!


----------



## herbert2010 (18. April 2013)

wintermute schrieb:


> haha, der Kindersitz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
super startnr. halter find ich geil


----------



## trolliver (18. April 2013)

Hi Robby,

jetzt bin ich vor Lachen vom Stuhl gefallen. :-DD Meine Frau meinte gerade, das sei schlimmer, als sie erwartet habe... ich hatte eher an einen Sattel mit Barbiestickerei gedacht. Ja ja, unser Töchterchen ist in etwa 10 Tagen + / - da, dann kann man schonmal an ähnliche Scherze denken, den sich nicht nur böse Schwiegermütter ausdenken können.

OT:  Das Sch... Wort habe ich vor 2 Jahren zumindest für mich und Philipp als wieder erlaubt eingeführt. In Streßsituationen hält sich ohnehin niemand dran, dann wird das ganze unglaubwürdig. Es ist ja nicht so, daß man das übermäßig nutzen muß. Vorher hat Philipp das so lustig gefunden, daß er es stundenlang gluckernd vor sich hin sagte. Nun benutzt er es sehr selten, als Ausruf großen Ärgers oder Überraschung halt.


----------



## Y_G (18. April 2013)

@robby+chris: life is hard and unfair  

BTW ich sehe gar keine Fotos von den Teilen auf der Waage


----------



## herbert2010 (18. April 2013)

Hab grad den Sohnemann gefragt, ob er auch sowas am Rad haben will -> entsetzten Blick und energisches Kopfschütteln geerntet. Ich weiß nicht, was Ihr alle für Probleme habt...


----------



## mystik-1 (18. April 2013)

robby schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich meinen Frust mal loswerden.
> Da verbringt man unzählige Nächte im Bike-Forum auf der Suche nach dem
> perfekten Bike für den kleinen Nachwuchs, macht sich Gedanken über
> Ausstattung, Gewicht und Geometrie ... - und dann wird einem sowas angetan:
> ...




die kombi rot/rosa geht gar nicht.
Das ist doch ne Baby Born..Barbie sind die kleinen Dinger, da wäre der Sitz kaum aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fazanatas (18. April 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> @robby+chris: life is hard and unfair
> 
> BTW ich sehe gar keine Fotos von den Teilen auf der Waage



Ich will auch ein Bild von dem Teil auf der Waage!


----------



## Waldschleicher (18. April 2013)

Eine gepflegte Schlammfahrt und das Problem hat sich erledigt. Wenigstens bleibt der Hintern sauber.


----------



## robby (23. April 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> Das ist doch ne Baby Born..Barbie sind die kleinen Dinger, da wäre der Sitz kaum aufgefallen.


Könnte man meinen - ist aber tatsächlich ein Barbie-Sitz.



fazanatas schrieb:


> Ich will auch ein Bild von dem Teil auf der Waage!


Mit oder ohne Puppe? 



Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Eine gepflegte Schlammfahrt und das Problem hat sich erledigt. Wenigstens bleibt der Hintern sauber.


----------



## Magico80 (25. April 2013)

Hi Leute, ich tu mich gerade schwer. Folgendes:

ich habe 2 Töchter, die kleine 1,5 Jahre, die große 4 Jahre. Beide groß gewachsen. Die Große ist jetzt 112cm groß und hat eine Schrittlänge mit einem Schuh mit 1cm Absatz 49cm. 

Die Große fährt nach dem Umstieg vom Laufrad direkt auf ein relativ schweres 16er Kinderfahrrad ähnlich Puky eine Zeit mit Stützräder. Der Umstieg war aber relativ schwierig. Jetzt fährt sie gut damit, kommt auf den Boden und auch ohne Stützräder. Ich möchte da auf was leichtes updaten. 

Daß es Islabikes werden steht klar. 

Folgende Optionen habe ich nun: 

Variante 1: Ich nehm jetzt das 20er Small für die Große. Da ist sie mit Ihren Daten gerade an der unteren Kante. Könnte klappen.
Wenn die kleine dann größer wird, nehme ich für sie das 14er cnoc und sie kann dann direkt vom 14er irgendwann auf das 20er Small umsteigen, welches die große gefahren ist.

Variante2: Ich kauf jetzt für die Große das 16er Cnoc, dies ist ihr sicher in nächstes Jahr etwas zu klein, kann dann aber schon auf das große 20er Benin umsteigen. Dann kann ich aber das 16er dann für die kleinere Tochter nehmen wenn sie dem Laufrad entwachsen ist.

Was würdet Ihr machen?


----------



## 2Radfahrer (25. April 2013)

ich würde gar nix machen solange sie sich nicht über ihr Fahrrad beschwert.
Wenn du nix gegen gebrauchte Islas hast, kannst du solange ja hier immer wieder schauen ob es ein 20iger oder 14" zum Verkauf gibt.


----------



## Magico80 (25. April 2013)

Naja, es ist ihr schon zu schwer. Sie möchte es auch selbst in Keller bringen. Auch hat das Vorderrad nen 8er, den man zur Not aber wieder raus bekommen würde.
Gebrauchte Islas sind ok, aber die meisten die ich so finde sind meist für fast Neupreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexx80 (25. April 2013)

Ich würd das 20s nehmen!


----------



## Y_G (25. April 2013)

@Magico80: ist schwierig, wenn man wüsste wie die Kleine wächst. Wenn sie auch groß ist, kann sie auf dem cnoc16 anfangen. Haben wir hier auch gemacht. Dann würde jetzt das 16 Sinn machen. Ich würde glaube zum 16" greifen. Unser Großer (ist nicht so groß) hat gerade mit knapp 6 aufs 20"L gewechselt. Er fuhr aber schon sehr sicher und hat 2 Tage gebraucht um sich an das (zur Zeit leider doch noch etwas zu große Bike) zu gewöhnen. BTW die wachsen eh immer anders als man plant, jedenfalls bei uns 

Ich finde den Sprung von 14" auf 20" schon recht groß...


----------



## Magico80 (25. April 2013)

die kleine ist auch relativ groß für Ihr alter. Die Große ist jetzt mit 4 so groß wie eine 5 Jährige.

Weiß auch nicht, ob sie mit einer Gangschaltung vom 20 S klar kommen würde. Aber zur Not wird ein gang eingestellt.


----------



## Y_G (25. April 2013)

Wenn Sie wirklich groß ist, wird sie mit dem 14" halt auch nicht lange fahren... ich denke beide Varianten funktionieren.


----------



## rofl0r (25. April 2013)

Ich würde Variante 1 nehmen, obwohl beide funktionieren werden. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das man prima vom 20s aufs Beinn 24 umsteigen kann. Unsere Kleine hat gestern die erste Probefahrt mit dem 24er gemacht und das 20s wird demnächst seinen Weg zu ebay finden (ich werde das dann hier im Verkaufsfred kundtun). Die Große ist letztes Jahr vom 24er gleich auf ein 26er Damen-MTB umgestiegen. Wegen den guten Wiederverkaufspreise würde ich mir wegen der Anschaffungskosten auch kaum nen Kopf machen


----------



## Goddi8 (25. April 2013)

wir haben den Umstieg von 14 auf 20s gerade hinter uns. mit knapp 4 3/4 Jahren war die große auch am unteren Ende und es hat wunderbar funktioniert. sie fährt allerdings schon seit 3.Schaltung ist ein wenig schwierig. hoch geht. runter nur mit beiden Händen im stand.
unsere kleine, auch 1,5, soll es genauso machen. we will see.
das 14er war aber das letzte Jahr schon ne Qual weil einfach zu langsam für die große.
wenn deine kleine früh anfangen will oder soll kommst du aber um das 14er nicht rum


----------



## alexx80 (25. April 2013)

Ps bezügl gebraucht kauf, abgesehen davon, dass es selten islabikes gebraucht zu finden gibt, das beinn 20 hat bis Ende August 2012 noch 8,8 im Vergleich zu jetzt 7,9kg gehabt, also neukauf zahlt sich wirkl aus (leicht erkennbar, das neue Modell hat einen anderen Sattel) viel Spaß!


----------



## LarsiHasi (5. Mai 2013)

Oh jeh - so wie es aussieht ist Islabikes mal wieder so überlastet, daß derzeit keine internationalen Bestellungen mehr akzeptiert werden:

http://www.islabikes.co.uk/order-waiting_list.html

War ja eigentlich absehbar - es ist ja schließlich Frühling!

Aber interessanterweise funktioniert der im Forum genannte Link auf das internationale Bestellformular noch... Also mal schauen, ob meine Bestellung über ein Beinn 20 small durchkommt.

Das muß ja wirklich eine Goldgrube sein...
Ich verstehe nicht, warum Canyon noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen ist, daß eine Kinderrad Kategerie durchaus wirtschaftlich interessant sein könnte - oder reichen dafür die Entwicklungsressourcen nicht aus?


----------



## Magico80 (5. Mai 2013)

ich hab meins noch bestellen können. Aber per Email sind die guten fast gar nicht zu erreichen. 1 Woche Wartezeit für die Beantwortung einer Mail...

Mich nervt das gerade echt und bin fast am überlegen, ob ich stornieren soll......aber mangels Alternativen bleib ich dabei.

Hier in D gibt es schon alternativen, die aber mit 500Euro zu Buche schlagen oder wieder 10kg auf die Waage bringen.


----------



## rofl0r (5. Mai 2013)

Das Kania 20 Basic soll doch ab kw20, also mitte Mai, am Start sein.
Das ist ne Option.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsiHasi (9. Mai 2013)

Wie bereits befürchtet - damit steigt grade wieder der Wert der gebrauchten:


Dear Lars

Thank you for your interest in our bikes.

Due to unprecedented demand over the last month we regret we are unable to accept any more international orders at this time. 

This decision has not been taken lightly and we would rather temporarily suspend our service than compromise the high standards for which we are respected.  Our plan is certainly to reopen our online ordering facility for Europe but we cannot give you an exact time frame.

We are very sorry to disappoint you but please be assured that we are working hard to restructure our systems to manage demand.

Weve made a note of your email address and will contact you when our situation changes. 

Best regards,

Islabikes.

Islabikes Ltd
Bromfield
Ludlow
SY8 2JR
01584 856881
www.islabikes.co.uk


----------



## trifi70 (9. Mai 2013)

Same procedure as every year...

Idealer Zeitpunkt, um ältere und inzwischen übergewichtige Islas an den Käufer zu bringen. Was da die letzten Tage am Preisen erzielt wurde, is kaum zu glauben. Die Räder wurden teilweise vom Alter her in einer Zeit günstigen Wechselkurses gekauft und gingen damit jetzt um den Neupreis weg...


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo Islajünger und alle die es vielleicht werden wollen,

hier mein Erfahrungsbericht:

Ich habe für unseren Kurzen(seit 2 Wochen 5 Jahre alt) im Februar ein Beinn small bestellt. Die Abwicklung mit Isla hat gut funktioniert, auch für einen Fremdsprachen Legastemiker wie mich kein Problem, Lieferung dauerte 2 Wochen. 
Hatte hier vorher im Forum schon gelesen, da es schon mal  zu Problemen mit den Naben kommt. Also habe ich sofort nach Erhalt die Laufräder ausgebaut und siehe da: Die Naben waren viel zu stramm eingestellt. Habe mir dann das passende Werkzeug besorgt, die hintere Narbe auseinander genommen und nicht schlecht gestaunt. In den Laufflächen war so gut wie kein Fett. Also vernünftig gefettet und mit Gefühl eingestellt. Ist zwar keine Shimano XT Qualität, aber akzeptabel. Danach war die vordere Nabe dran, das war der Hit: Nach dem öffnen das selbe Bild, viel zu wenig Fett und zur Krönung hat in der linken Lagerschale eine Kugel gefehlt. Nun durfte ich auch noch eine Kugel besorgen. Danach verbaut, vernünftig eingestellt und für akzeptabel befunden. Weiterhin habe ich auch noch den Steuersatz und die Sattelstütze nachgefettet. Hier hätte das Montagewerk von Isla ruhig ein wenig mehr liebe zum Produkt walten lassen.
Habe über die Probleme eine Mail an Isla geschrieben und als Wiedergutmachung einen netten Brief mitsamt Falschenhalter und Falsche bekommen. Dies finde ich fair.

Ansonsten ist am Rad für den Preis alles Top, sauber voreingestellt und es ist ein gutes Stück leichter als Juniors altes 12,5 " Puky.

So, nun hat unser kurzer vor fast 2 Wochen das Bike bekommen. Zur Eingewöhnung habe ich den Sattel noch ganz nach unten gemacht (erst ist 1,19 mtr lang), für den sicheren Stand. Nach anfänglicher Umgewöhnungsphase ( 3 Fahrten) kommt er prima mit den Bremsen und deren Power zurecht. Auch das Schalten klappt schon ganz gut, wenn auch aus "Sicherheitsgründen" der kurze manchmal im stand die Gänge einlegt.


Heute haben wir unsere erste längere Tour von 12 hügeligen Kilometern unternommen. Die Freude bei groß und klein über das Isla ist ungebrochen.

Ich hoffe dieser kleine Bericht konnte dem ein oder anderen weiterhelfen. Und nein, ich wollte und will das Isla mit meinem Bericht zu den Narben nicht schlecht machen. "Wir" finden es bisher super.

Was evlt. noch zu ändern wäre:  Andere Pedale, diese sind ein wenig rutschig. Außerdem muß ich mir noch etwas einfallen lassen, wie ich den Griff auf der Gripshift Seite besser festmachen kann. Durch das Schalten verrutscht er immer ( Haarspray hat nicht geholfen). Vielleicht hat ja jemande eine Idee.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (19. Mai 2013)

Respekt für die 12 km Tour mit eurem 5-Jährigen! Gut, er scheint ja für sein Alter recht riesig zu sein, auf dem Foto hätt ich den jetzt eher für nen 8-Jährigen gehalten.
Radlfahren mit Lutscher im Mund!   Das Foto ist total süß, aber ich als Vater hätte total Angst, dass er sich beim nächsten Sturz (kommt ja ständig vor bei den Kleinen) den Lutscher in die Gurgel rammt...



Raedchenfahrer schrieb:


> Hatte hier vorher im Forum schon gelesen, da es schon mal  zu Problemen mit den Naben kommt. Also habe ich sofort nach Erhalt die Laufräder ausgebaut und siehe da: Die Naben waren viel zu stramm eingestellt. Habe mir dann das passende Werkzeug besorgt, die hintere Narbe auseinander genommen und nicht schlecht gestaunt. In den Laufflächen war so gut wie kein Fett. Also vernünftig gefettet und mit Gefühl eingestellt. (...) Hier hätte das Montagewerk von Isla ruhig ein wenig mehr liebe zum Produkt walten lassen.


Ja, das finde ich aber auch, für den Preis etwas blamabel. Zum Trost: Bei den billigeren Cube Bikes isses auch nicht besser. Unser Cube Kid 160 schafft am Hinterrad nur 1-1,5 Umdrehungen!  Wieviel waren´s bei dir (als die Nabe noch zu stramm und schlecht gefettet war?)



Raedchenfahrer schrieb:


> Was evlt. noch zu ändern wäre:  Andere Pedale, diese sind ein wenig rutschig.


Das ist genau der Punkt, den ich bis heute nicht verstanden habe: Warum bauen alle (?) Kinderradlhersteller (selbst noch so teure/hochwertige wie Islabikes, Kania, Like-To-Bike, Frog, usw.) immer diese rutschigen billigen Plastikpedale ran?
Derweil wäre dieses Problem doch allereinfachst zu lösen: Einfach ebensobillige, aber griffige Bärentatzen-Pedale ranbauen, das war unser erster Akt gewesen, und wir haben´s nicht bereut. Und wegen dem Gewicht haben wir jetzt als Nachfolger der Bärentatzen schon die AEST Titan-Pedale (PDA 07) da, wiegen 100 gr. weniger der Plastikschrott, und haben dazu noch die ideale Größe für Kinderfüße.


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (19. Mai 2013)

@ Banglabagh75

Den Lutscher gab es nur beim Foto-Shooting. Normal fahren wir auch ohne Gummistiefel, mit normalen Schuhen.

Das Laufrad hat sich "ab Werk" 3-4 mal gedreht, nun sind es ca. 10 - 15 Umdrehungen.

Wenn ich weiter oben so lese, das Isla z.Zt. nicht nach Deutschland verschickt, bin ich froh das wir früh genug bestellt haben. Das war letztes Jahr schon genauso.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (19. Mai 2013)

Raedchenfahrer schrieb:


> @ Banglabagh75
> 
> Den Lutscher gab es nur beim Foto-Shooting. Normal fahren wir auch ohne Gummistiefel, mit normalen Schuhen.



Stimmt, Gummistiefel ja auch, ist quasi ein richtiges Such-Bild! 

Ja, für´s Foto machen wir auch manchmal blödsinnige Sachen, z. B. extra Helm runter oder so, sonst sieht man halt (grade bei starker Sonne) nie das Gesicht, zumindest bei kleinem Gesicht und riesigem Helm (wie bei Unsrem).

Wenn ich von deinen/euren Hinterradumdrehungen les, dann kann ich ja nach Pfingsten gleich das Radl einladen und zum Fahrradladen bringen zum Nachstellen/Schmieren...


----------



## Magico80 (19. Mai 2013)

Unseres ist auch angekommen. Selbes Problem mit den Naben. Habe sie auch neu geschmiert und eingestellt. Nun laufen sie fast so gut wie meine. ;-)

Viel Spaß mit euren Bikes.


----------



## trolliver (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo Rädchenfahrer,

unserer wird im Herbst fünf, bis dahin sollte sich das Lieferproblem wieder gegeben haben. Er wird voraussichtlich keine 1,19m erreichen, und dennoch spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, das Beinn 20 large zu bestellen, da er ein ausgesprochener Sitzriese ist und sonst vermutlich recht schnell gequetscht auf dem Rad sitzen wird. Notfalls fährt er das CNOC16 halt noch über den Winter.

Das Nabenproblem hatten wir auch, zusätzlich war das Tretlager so schwergängig, daß es wirkte, als sei es mit Holzlagern ausgestattet. Ich habe es ersetzt. Wie auch die Pedale. Ans Beinn kommt dann ohnehin Licht, d.h. Nabendynamo vorn. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, welchen... bislang haben wir SON.

Der Lutscher sowie die Stiefel sind mir sofort aufgefallen. Find ich nicht so schlimm, Philipp fährt mit allem Schuhwerk, auch schonmal mit Gartenclocks... Er hat sich bei wilder Fahrweise schon lange nicht mehr auf die Glocke gelegt. Außerdem haben wir schon zweimal in der morgendlichen Eile den Helm auf dem Weg zum Kindergarten vergessen (worauf ich keineswegs stolz bin!), das kann einfach mal passieren. Als er es merkte (er! nicht ich...), meinte er, er müsse jetzt ja besonders vorsichtig fahren... ;-) was immer das bei ihm heißen mag.

Oliver


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (20. Mai 2013)

@ trolliver

Nur zur Orientierung, vielleicht hilft es dir ja:
Der kurze hat Hosengröße 110 oder 116 unten umgeschlagen, Oberteile aber schon 122/128. Wie man sieht eher kurze Beine. Von der Rahmenhöhe ist das Beinn small für uns genau passend. Es könnte bei uns eher sein, das ich den Abstand Vorbau Sattel vergrößern muß. Aber noch ist es o.k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (20. Mai 2013)

Ich entnehme der Nachfrage wegen den Griffen, dass der gerade Fünfjährige prima mit den SRAM Gripshift zurechtkommt?  Befestigen würde ich den kurzen Griff mit Doppelklebeband. Das billige wird leider bei Sonne gerne weich. Das teure von Tesa müsste aber funktionieren, habe damit sowohl Korkgriffe als auch welche aus Gummi befestigt. Alternativ einen neuen Griff mit Schraubklemmung suchen. Wüsste da jetzt aber keinen mit geringer Dicke passend zu Kinderhänden...

Dass ein Hinterrad mit eingebautem Rücktritt weniger "Umdrehungen" macht, würde ich auch zum Teil wenigstens aufs Bremssystem schieben.

Die Plastikpedale sind vermutlich P/L-Gründen (relativ leicht für minimalen Preis) und den Bedenken besorgter Eltern geschuldet, wo meinen, dass Metallpedale sofort die Schienbeine ruinieren würden


----------



## JWM (20. Mai 2013)

Wisst ihr, wie lange die Lieferstops ins Ausland normalerweise dauern?
Kann ich noch mit einem Cnoc zum Geburtstag meiner Tochter im Sommer rechnen?


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (20. Mai 2013)

@ trifi70

 Der Umstieg vom Puky mit Rücktritt ohne Schaltung auf das Isla mit Schaltung und Grip Shift war Problemlos. Die ersten Fahrten musste er sich an die Bremsen gewöhnen( war zuerst sehr digital, aufgrund der wesentlich höheren Bremskraft zum Puky), Rücktritt hatte er vorher eh nicht benutzt. Nur die vordere Bremse und zur Not die Füße. Wobei die Bremse fast immer gelangt hat. 
Dann hatten wir nach ein paar kurzen Fahrten die Schaltung ins Spiel gebracht, er kannte es halt vorher nicht. Er findet die Schaltung total super, da diese es im ermöglicht auch gut "Berge" hoch zu kommen( oder sollte ich besser Hügel sagen). Geschaltet wird entweder durch Gangeinlegen im Stand, was die Schaltung erstaunlich gut verkraftet. Oder er schaltet während der Fahrt, wobei er dann schon mal nicht dahin guckt, wo er hinfährt. 
Es wird von Fahrt zu Fahrt routinierter.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. Mai 2013)

Irgendwie erinnert mich dieser Lieferengpass an die Morgan Klassiker aus  dem Automobilbereich: Da hielten diese ewig langen Lieferzeiten auch  den Kultstatus oben.
Ob das also marketingmäßig geplant ist oder  tatsächlich ein Organisationsproblem des Unternehmens (aufgrund hoher  Bestellzahlen), wer weiß...




trifi70 schrieb:


> Die Plastikpedale sind vermutlich P/L-Gründen (relativ leicht für  minimalen Preis) und den Bedenken besorgter Eltern geschuldet, wo  meinen, dass Metallpedale sofort die Schienbeine ruinieren würden



Danke für die Beantwortung!
Billig und trotzdem halbwegs leicht, das stimmt.
Die  Sache mit dem Bärentatzenabdruck im Schienbein bei Stürzen hatte ich  auch anfangs gedacht, aber die Erfahrung (der letzten kurzen Zeit)  zeigte uns, dass die Bärentatzen eben selbst bei Stürzen kein Problem  sind.
Ich persönlich fand ja immer: Mind. 1 Bärentatzenabdruck im  Schienbein gehört sich zum Leben eines "richtigen" Geländefahrers... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Raedchenfahrer schrieb:


> @ trifi70
> Rücktritt hatte er vorher eh nicht benutzt. Nur die vordere Bremse und zur Not die Füße.


Sehr interessant, bei unsrem 5-Jährigen dasselbe!
Die Sache mit der Rücktrittbremse scheint also tatsächlich gar net so Kinder-intuitiv zu sein, wie immer gesagt wird. Und Nachteile haben die Dinger ja genug, wie man hier und in anderen Threads lesen kann: Schweres Gewicht und schwergängige Naben.
Vielleicht denken die Hersteller bald mal auch schon bei 16" Rädern um und ersetzen diese eher hinderliche Rücktrittbremse gegen Canties oder V-Brakes...


----------



## trifi70 (20. Mai 2013)

Danke, gut zu wissen, dass die Grips am Isla für die Kleinen gut bedienbar sind. War letztens im Radladen und habe an diversen Kinderrädern mal die Bedienkräfte getestet und am besten kam die Nabenschaltung am Puky weg  Aber SRAM gabs auch gar nicht, nur Shimano Zeug wohin man schaute.

Zumindest für Kania kann ich verneinen, dass der momentane Engpass gewollt wäre oder gesteuert würde. Und bei Isla kann ich es mir auch nicht vorstellen. Es ist nicht toll, von Händler- und Kundenanfragen quasi überrannt zu werden und vertrösten zu müssen. Das Problem sind die Lieferwege. Normalerweise mit dem Schiff aus Asien und entsprechend langer Vorlaufzeiten von mehreren Wochen. Dazu können dann noch Produktionsengpässe kommen, wenn alle gleichzeitig zu Ostern ein Rad kaufen wollen.

16er mit ohne Rücktritt gibts ja einige inzwischen: Isla, LikeToBike (sogar wahlweise), Kania, Woom und sicher noch mehr die ich jetzt vergessen habe. Sind halt alles keine Marken wie Cube, Scott, Specialized die man gemeinhin kennt, sondern Spezialisten. Find ich aber gut.

Ich habe letztens durch Zufall einen Artikel gelesen, wo sich ein Sportwissenschaftler über die Nachteile der Laufräder äußert. Einer davon ist der, dass die Kinder selbst wenn sie älter sind im Notfall auf dem Fahrrad mit den Füßen bremsen, eben weil sie die entsprechende frühe Prägung auf dem Laufrad erfahren haben. Ob das stimmt kann ich nicht sagen, zu meiner Zeit gabs noch keine Laufräder und unsere Kinder sind erst im Fahrrad-Anfängeralter. Ich würde aber inzwischen eine Handbremse am Laufrad zwecks frühzeitiger Übung bevorzugen. Als Lösung schlägt er übrigens einen Tretroller vor...


----------



## krk (20. Mai 2013)

Wir haben gerade von Beinn 20 L auf Creig 24 umgestellt; da möchte ich ein paar Infos loswerden:

Geometriemaße ein paar aktueller 20" und 24" Räder:





http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/hx/oz/hxozra67i0z3/original_Geometrievergleich_Kinderrder_2013.jpg

Kaniabikes und Woom Bikes habe ich erst in den letzten Monaten kennengelernt; Kaniabikes 24 Suspension wäre auch eine Alternative gewesen, aber ich wollte das Rad früher verfügbar haben.
Die Tocher hat jetzt SL 61 und das Rad paßt super; auf Creig 26 wollte ich noch nicht gehen.
Die Federgabel spricht gut an, die Bremsen sind eh der Knaller.

Da meine Kleine sehr gut im Jammern ist, wenn es bergauf geht, konnte 28x36 nicht als kleinster Gang bleiben.
Es kann ja auch nicht sein, daß die Eltern kleinere Gänge fahren können als der Nachwuchs...

Creig 24 Umbau auf 2-fach Kurbel:





http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/c7/6w/c76wk9vt8zgr/original_Creig24_Kurbel_Umbau_1.jpg

Original Kurbel:






Gewicht wie abgebildet mit Pedalen ist jetzt 11,05kg.
Gewicht im Originalzustand war 10,90kg.

Geändert wurden:
Schwalbe Rocket Ron statt Conti Explorer: - 470g
X5 Trigger und X5 Umwerfer: + 300g
Kurbel und Kettenblätter: + 155g
Flaschenhalter, Kettenstrebenschutz, Kettenabweiser, Schaltzug, Schaltzugführung: ca. + 165g

Die 140mm Kurbel ist von Kaniabikes und wiegt ohne Kettenblätter (aber mit den Inbusschrauben, die Grundteil und 4-Arm-Platte zusammenhalten) 465g.
Zusammen mit 22T/32T XT Kettenblättern, Kettenblattschrauben und 4mm Bash kommt die Kurbel auf 600g.
Die original Islabikes 140mm 28T Kurbel wiegt 378g, die Kettenführung 68g.

Noch ein paar Creig 24 Gewichte:
Das verbaute Tretlager wiegt 342g, die Pedale 230g.
Die Federgabel ist die "Air" von spinner-usa.com; laut deren Webseite wiegt sie 1740g, ausgebaut habe ich sie nicht.

Ich habe den Außenzug bis unter das Tretlager geführt, die Schaltzugführung rechtwinklig abgesägt und das Zugende mit Schrumpfschlauch fixiert, das ist dann der Zug-Gegenhalter:





http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/ai/hp/aihp1mf3qja9/original_Creig24_Kurbel_Umbau_2.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. Mai 2013)

Schwarz-Orange sieht gut aus, schöner Kontrast!

Warum hast eigentlich die leichtere Isla-Kurbel weg und die schwerere Kania-Kurbel hingebaut?


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo

wir hatten gestern wieder ein rennen zum glück kommt er mit der 28er kurbel gut zurecht ich hatte am anfang auch schwere bedenken aber die letzten 2 touren hatten bei 30km c.a 900 hm 






das mtb hat jetzt 1400 km und schon einiges durchgemacht  und noch keine Probleme alles läuft bestens das einzige was ich noch überlege ist ne absenkbare sattelstütze .

und nachdem er bis zu weinachten eh rausgewachsen ist......


lg herbert


----------



## trolliver (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo krk und Rädchenfahrer,

vielen Dank für die Einschätzung bzw. die Geometriedaten. Bei unserem ist das Bein-Oberkörperverhältnis noch etwas extremer, daher wird es auf jeden Fall das Beinn 20 L werden. Vorbau verlängern ist eine Möglichkeit, verändert jedoch auch das Fahrverhalten, wenn man zu viel draufsattelt. Es ist ja noch eine Weile hin, vielleicht legt er noch ordentlich zu.

Philipp habe ich auch beim CNOC die Pedalen gewechselt, allerdings nur etwas bessere Plastikpedalen, das war auch immer gut bislang. Bis gestern. Da war die Bikeparkrunde ziemlich matschig, und er rutschte einige Male mit den Füßen von den Pedalen, auch später noch, im Verkehr. Das kann ganz schön gefährlich werden. Er fängt das zwar immer gut ab, doch der Bremsweg verlängert sich, das an einer roten Ampel... Ich frage mich, ob das mit Metallpedalen wirklich besser ist. Die rutschen doch bei Matsch und Nässe sicher genauso wie die Plastikteile. Oder ist das Profil so gut, daß das nicht bzw. seltener passiert?

Philipp hat übrigens schon auf dem Rücktritt-12er nicht mehr mit den Füßen gebremst, seit CNOC gibt's nur noch Handbremsen, das ging fast sofort und nicht digital. Bei meinen Eltern steht ein recht großes 20er mit Rücktritt, das er gern fährt, Umgewöhnung geht auch sofort wieder. So bleibt er beides gewohnt. Das 20er ist allerdings so groß, daß er Hilfe beim Anfahren benötigt. Von der Länge her paßt das jetzt schon.

Oliver


----------



## krk (20. Mai 2013)

@Banglabagh75:
Weil mit 2x10 ein weiterer Übersetzungsbereich als mit 1x10 möglich ist.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. Mai 2013)

krk schrieb:


> @Banglabagh75:
> Weil mit 2x10 ein weiterer Übersetzungsbereich als mit 1x10 möglich ist.



Ach so, die originale Islabike-Kurbel ist nur 1-fach, wenn ich jetzt die Bilder nochmal genau angucke, wird´s klar, warum du die Kurbel gewechselt hast - eben weil du vorne zwei Kettenblätter wolltest.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. Mai 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Philipp habe ich auch beim CNOC die Pedalen gewechselt, allerdings nur etwas bessere Plastikpedalen, das war auch immer gut bislang. Bis gestern. Da war die Bikeparkrunde ziemlich matschig, und er rutschte einige Male mit den Füßen von den Pedalen, auch später noch, im Verkehr. Das kann ganz schön gefährlich werden. Er fängt das zwar immer gut ab, doch der Bremsweg verlängert sich, das an einer roten Ampel... Ich frage mich, ob das mit Metallpedalen wirklich besser ist. Die rutschen doch bei Matsch und Nässe sicher genauso wie die Plastikteile. Oder ist das Profil so gut, daß das nicht bzw. seltener passiert?



Ich würd schon sagen, dass Metallzähne (Bärentatzenpedale) oder Metallstifte (Trialpedale/Freeridepedale...) bei Nässe griffiger sind als Plastikpedale.
Schon mal nen ernsthaften ambitionierten Biker mit Plastikpedalen gesehen?
Bei Kindern macht man´s mit den Plastikpedalen wohl wegen der Angst vor Verletzungen, wenn sie sich die Metallzähne/-stifte in´s Schienbein rammen, aber erstens sind wir mit den Bärentatzen bei unsrem 5-Jährigen bestens zufrieden (allerdings noch keine Langzeiterfahrung) und zweitens war meine eigene Erfahrung stets die, dass man bei den guten Pedalen eben gar nicht erst so oft abrutscht wie bei billigen Plastikpedalen.
Plastikpedale gegen richtige Pedale austauschen ist bei uns immer der erste Tuningakt, wie bei den Erwachsenenbikes so auch jetzt bei den Kinderbikes.


----------



## Y_G (21. Mai 2013)

kurze Info zu Schaltkräften: Paul wird in ein paar Tagen 6, fährt mit seinem Bein20L und X0 Gripshift+X9 short ohne Probleme. Es hat ein paar Tage gedauert bis er nicht mehr beim Schalten auf die Nummer am Griff geschaut hat, das Drehen vom Griff hat eigentlich sofort funktioniert...


----------



## hawiro (21. Mai 2013)

Ihr Lieben,

habt Ihr einen Tip, welche schraubbaren, aber trotzdem für Kinderhände geeigneten dünnen Griffe man bekommen könnte, um die Standard-Griffe an den Creigs zu ersetzen? Die am Creig 26 unseres Sohnes sehen so aus wie die auf dem Foto von krk:



krk schrieb:


> [ ... ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Original-Griffe rutschen leider ständig nach außen weg. Ich hatte es mal mit diesen versucht, weil es in der Beschreibung "Kleiner Durchmesser" hieß, aber das ist relativ. Statt 32 mm, wie die Griffe an meinem Rad, haben sie 30 mm. Die Original-Griffe am Creig haben 25. Irgendwas dazwischen würde ich suchen...


----------



## trifi70 (21. Mai 2013)

Wie schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben, habe ich bei mir Gummigriffe erfolgreich mit Tesa doppelseitigem Klebeband/Montageband festgelegt. Bei Griffwechsel lässt sich das auch wieder ablösen/abrubbeln. 1-2 Streifen den Lenker entlang kleben, am besten am Ende ein Stück in den Lenker umschlagen, damit es beim Griff Aufziehen an Ort und Stelle bleibt. Danach oberes Papier lösen, Klebeband mit Wasser anfeuchten, Griff rüberschieben, warten bis trocken. Falls das Montageband sowieso im Haus vorhanden ist, wärs einen Versuch zumindest wert.


----------



## trifi70 (21. Mai 2013)

Auf die Schnelle welche mit Klemmung von Spank: http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPANK-Griffe...ma-NEU-Schraubklemmung-BMX-Dirt-/261036379976

Geruch ist sicher ein Gag, der schnell verfliegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawiro (21. Mai 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Auf die Schnelle welche mit Klemmung von Spank: http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPANK-Griffe...ma-NEU-Schraubklemmung-BMX-Dirt-/261036379976
> 
> Geruch ist sicher ein Gag, der schnell verfliegt...



Da ist dann die ungeöffnete Original-Verpackung ein wichtiges Feature, sonst ist der Geruch schon vorher weg. 

Obwohl, eigentlich sollte man darauf bestehen, dass die die Verpackung weglassen, damit der sicherlich künstlich-eklige Geruch schon weg ist, wenn man die Dinger in Empfang nimmt.


----------



## trifi70 (21. Mai 2013)

Laut Bewertung bei fahrrad.de riechen sie angenehm und der Geruch hält 2 Wochen bis 9 Monate vor 

Ich denk es wird auch andere Alternativen geben, was wird denn z.B. an Frauen Bikes montiert?


----------



## LowRider4711 (21. Mai 2013)

Raedchenfahrer schrieb:


> Habe mir dann das passende Werkzeug besorgt, die hintere Narbe auseinander genommen und nicht schlecht gestaunt. In den Laufflächen war so gut wie kein Fett. Also vernünftig gefettet und mit Gefühl eingestellt. Ist zwar keine Shimano XT Qualität, aber akzeptabel. Danach war die vordere Nabe dran, das war der Hit: Nach dem öffnen das selbe Bild, viel zu wenig Fett und zur Krönung hat in der linken Lagerschale eine Kugel gefehlt. Nun durfte ich auch noch eine Kugel besorgen. Danach verbaut, vernünftig eingestellt und für akzeptabel befunden. Weiterhin habe ich auch noch den Steuersatz und die Sattelstütze nachgefettet. Hier hätte das Montagewerk von Isla ruhig ein wenig mehr liebe zum Produkt walten lassen.



Welches Werkzeug benötigt man eigentlich, um die Naben zu inspizieren? Habe das selbe Problem an unserem Cnoc16.


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Mai 2013)

Heute mal Fotos gemacht 11 kg so wie es da steht
























lg herbert


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. Mai 2013)

hawiro schrieb:


> Die Original-Griffe rutschen leider ständig nach außen weg.



Ein Spritzer Keilriemenspray hilft auch.


----------



## trifi70 (21. Mai 2013)

Wieviel dürfen wir für den Trinkflascheninhalt noch abziehen? 

Sieht schon chic aus, das Mango. 


herbert2010 schrieb:


> Heute mal Fotos gemacht 11 kg so wie es da steht
> 
> lg herbert


----------



## Banglabagh75 (21. Mai 2013)

@ Herbert2010: Schöne Pedale, bitte nähere Details dazu!


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Mai 2013)

http://www.bikestore.cc/xpedo-mtbpedal-xmx18ac-farben-p-156502.html


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Mai 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wieviel dürfen wir für den Trinkflascheninhalt noch abziehen?
> 
> Sieht schon chic aus, das Mango.



Nix  der vorbau hat es etwas schwerer als vorher gemacht aber ich komme mit dem
Einfach geschraubten nuvht zurecht.

Die griffe kommen noch neu das sind noch meine alten den die originalen gehen immer
Zur seite runter.

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (21. Mai 2013)

@ herbert2010: Danke!

Preislich kein Schnäppchen, aber wer schön sein will, muss leiden... 

Was wiegen die?

Mit Rot dann nur in Rot-Silbern, wir bräuchten da eher Rot-Blau, hatte jetzt wg. dem Orange-Blau gehofft, dasses die auch in Rot-Blau geben täte.


----------



## lekanteto (21. Mai 2013)

hawiro schrieb:


> Die Original-Griffe rutschen leider ständig nach außen weg


Vielleicht hilft's schon: Lenker und Griffe ordentlich säubern und dann den Lenker mit Haarspray einsprühen und Griffe draufschieben.


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Mai 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> @ herbert2010: Danke!
> 
> Preislich kein Schnäppchen, aber wer schön sein will, muss leiden...
> 
> ...


 

laut angabe 385 gram ich hab sie nicht gewogen


----------



## Tiri (22. Mai 2013)

Hi Herbert 
das bike kommt mir so was von bekannt vor 
hehee, meiner schrubbt das Ding auch bis ins unermeßliche, lach. Wir haben zwischenzeitlich die Avid Bremsen gegen Shimano getauscht, fand ich knackiger.
Deine Pedale sehen wunderschön aus, passt perfekt. Nur finde ich sie etwas zu schwer. Aussehen tun sie sehr gut


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Mai 2013)

Tiri schrieb:


> Hi Herbert
> das bike kommt mir so was von bekannt vor
> hehee, meiner schrubbt as Ding auch bis ins unermeßliche, lach. Wir haben zwischenzeitlich die Avid Bremsen gegen Shimano getauscht, fand ich knackiger.
> Deine Pedale sehen wunderschön aus, passt perfekt. Nur finde ich sie etwas zu schwer. Aussehen sehen sie sehr gut


 
die bremsen sind nach dem entlüften super und ich rechne nicht das er es nach weinachten noch fahren wird  aber mal sehen.

bei den pedalen die die er vorher hatte hatten um 100 gram mehr 

und bei den ersten 3 rennen hat es sich gut gemacht und auf touren läuft es auch super eigentlich macht das ding null Probleme  

aufjedenfall hat es mich überzeugt auch auf 1fach umzusteigen 

lg herb


----------



## Tiri (22. Mai 2013)

Boah Herbert, jage mir keine Angst ein, dass die Jungs so schnell wachsen . Dann hätte deiner das Bike ein Jahr gefahren, richtig ? Mal abwarten 
Naja, meiner war ja 8,6 Jahren als er es bekam, hoffentlich kann er dann zwei Jahre damit herumsausen 

Mit Klickies habt ihr (bewusst) noch nicht angefangen? Meiner tut sich schwer damit. Einklicken klappt gut, nur das Ausklicken in unvorgesehenen Situationen...ohweija... Mit diesem Bike hatten wir es noch nicht probiert, mit dem roten Isla Beinn24 gegen Ende mal versucht.. jetzt ist er ja 3 Monate älter 
Aber vll hole ich mir "deine" Pedale auch für das Bike, habe mich richtig in sie verliebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (22. Mai 2013)

Tiri schrieb:


> Boah Herbert, jage mir keine Angst ein, dass die Jungs so schnell wachsen . Dann hätte deiner das Bike ein Jahr gefahren, richtig ? Mal abwarten
> Naja, meiner war ja 8,6 Jahren als er es bekam, hoffentlich kann er dann zwei Jahre damit herumsausen
> 
> Mit Klickies habt ihr (bewusst) noch nicht angefangen? Meiner tut sich schwer damit. Einklicken klappt gut, nur das Ausklicken in unvorgesehenen Situationen...ohweija... Mit diesem Bike hatten wir es noch nicht probiert, mit dem roten Isla Beinn24 gegen Ende mal versucht.. jetzt ist er ja 3 Monate älter
> Aber vll hole ich mir "deine" Pedale auch für das Bike, habe mich richtig in sie verliebt


 
klickis hatte er ein monat drauf hat bestens funktioniert aber er wolte sie einfach nicht also hat er flats bekommen mit o-neal schuhen das geht super 

jap zuweinachten hat er es ein jahr ich hoffe wir kommen noch länger aus und wen nicht naja irgendwo muß das winschtsgeld ja hin 

lg herb


----------



## tripletschiee (24. Mai 2013)

Ich könnt so kotzen!! 
Irgendwie spinnen die Jungs bei Islabikes.
Sie können "nur Aufträge von Leuten annehmen, die in UK sitzen"!
Ich hab extra einen Bekannten gefragt, ob ich das Bike zu ihm liefern lassen kann (er sitz in der Nähe von London und würde das Radl das nächste Mal mit nach München nehmen), aber auch das akzeptieren sie nicht!!!! Was soll der Schmarrn????? Anscheinend haben die keinen Stress mit einem Frachtführer (wie vielleicht vermutet), sie betreiben fast schon Protektionismus!

Mann, bin ich sauer ....


----------



## hawiro (24. Mai 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Ich könnt so kotzen!!
> Irgendwie spinnen die Jungs bei Islabikes.
> Sie können "nur Aufträge von Leuten annehmen, die in UK sitzen"!
> Ich hab extra einen Bekannten gefragt, ob ich das Bike zu ihm liefern lassen kann (er sitz in der Nähe von London und würde das Radl das nächste Mal mit nach München nehmen), aber auch das akzeptieren sie nicht!!!! Was soll der Schmarrn????? Anscheinend haben die keinen Stress mit einem Frachtführer (wie vielleicht vermutet), sie betreiben fast schon Protektionismus!
> ...



Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Das wurde hier auch schon zitiert, Du hättest also nicht mal auf der Islabikes-Webseite nachschauen müssen.

Wenn Du das Bike trotzdem haben willst, muss dein Bekannter das Teil *unter seinem Namen* und unter Angabe *seiner UK-Adresse* bestellen. Anders wird es momentan nicht funktionieren.

Abgesehen davon kann ich den Kundenservice von Islabikes nur loben - extrem freundlich und hilfsbereit und nach der Bestellung extrem schnelle Lieferung (drei Tage von UK nach D finde ich mehr als angemessen). Allerdings hatten sie zum Zeitpunkt, als ich das Bike für unseren Sohn bestellt hatte, auch genügend da.


----------



## tripletschiee (24. Mai 2013)

hawiro schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.



Das kenn ich! Aber ich bin Islabike-Kunder seit ca. 4 Jahren. Die haben immer wieder mal die Lieferungen nach D abgedreht. Grund hierfür war meistens/immer Probleme mit dem Spediteur. Deswegen auch mein Versuch mit einer Lieferung nach London. Aber auch das klappt nicht (Der Kunde muß in UK wohnhaft sein) und das wollte ich hier anderen Leidenden mitteilen.


----------



## hawiro (24. Mai 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> [ ... ]Grund hierfür war meistens/immer Probleme mit dem Spediteur.[ ... ]


Unser Bike kam per UPS, da war kein Spediteur im Spiel.

Die Tatsache, dass die meisten Kunden im Frühling Fahrräder bestellen/kaufen, hat Islabikes auch dieses mal wieder völlig überrascht. Auch Weihnachten kommt ja jedes Jahr völlig unverhofft...  Das Einzige, was man denen also vorwerfen kann, ist, dass sie mal wieder nicht genügend Ware geordert haben. Aber das betrifft ja viele Hersteller - Cube ist in dieser Hinsicht ja ein notorisches Beispiel.


----------



## trifi70 (24. Mai 2013)

Wer produziert denn ein halbes Jahr für Ostern vor und legt sich die Ware auf Lager? Wie soll das finanziert werden?

Deshalb: ein bisschen Mitschuld trifft uns Konsumenten leider auch. Wenn es uns möglich ist, kaufen wir antizyklisch. Kann nicht jeder machen, schon rein aus Platz- aber auch finanziellen Gründen, das ist mir klar. Aber wenn es eine ausreichende Menge Kunden so halten, entspannt sich die Situation recht schnell. Das trifft im Übrigen auf viele Dinge des Alltags zu...

Im konkreten Fall würde ich den Bekannten in London direkt bestellen und bezahlen lassen. Das sollte dann ja bei Isla durchgehen und gut.


----------



## hawiro (24. Mai 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wer produziert denn ein halbes Jahr für Ostern vor und legt sich die Ware auf Lager? Wie soll das finanziert werden?[ ... ]


Die Fahrradbranche ist halt nun mal zum großen Teil ein Saisongeschäft. Und die Kunden werden sich da höchstwahrscheinlich nicht ändern. Einer unserer lokalen Fahrradhändler, den ich sehr gut kenne, hat sich im Laufe der Jahre schon sämtliche Haare ausgerauft, weil die Kunden jedes Jahr wieder frühestens am 30. April merken, dass sie am 1. Mai eine Radtour machen wollen und noch ein Radl brauchen, oder Reparaturen am alten Rad. Meistens merken sie es erst kurz vor Geschäftsschluss am 30. April. 

Als Hersteller kann man doch nach ein paar Jahren, in denen man im Frühjahr immer zu wenig Ware auf Lager hatte, mal merken, dass da was klemmt und entsprechend mehr Ware ordern. Wenn man nichts Grundlegendes falsch gemacht hat, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass man die Ware auch wieder los wird. Das mit dem Vorproduzieren ist halt ein Problem der Produktion in Asien. Selbst wenn man halbwegs rechtzeitig nachordert, dauert es nun mal ein paar Monate, bis der Container vom Schiff runter ist und vor der eigenen Tür steht.


----------



## trifi70 (24. Mai 2013)

Der Container benötigt 6 Wochen. Ich brauche (Beispiel) 100000 Eur den vorzufinanzieren. Der erste Container legt hier Anfang März an. Ich pelle die Bikes raus, bau sie auf, verkaufe sie um Ostern rum. Dann habe ich wieder Kohle und kann den nächsten Container ordern. Laufzeit 6 Wochen... Merkste was? Das ist Problem 1, das größte, die oben angesprochene Vorfinanzierung.

Problem 2: was machen die in Asien zwischen Pfingsten und Weihnachten mit ihren Maschinen, Arbeitskräften etc., wenn nur 2-3 Monate im Jahr die Produktion auf Hochtouren läuft? Kann uns natürlich egal sein, sollte es aber nicht...

Problem 3: wenn ich 4 Container für Ostern order und die schlagen alle gleichzeitig hier auf meinem Hof auf, wo lager ich das Zeug zwischen bis es verkauft ist?

Problem 4: um innert weniger Wochen diese großen Mengen verkaufsfertig zu machen und zu verkaufen, brauche ich genug Personal. Wie beschäftige ich die eigentlich, wenn der Run vorbei ist? Kann Dir eigentlich auch egal sein, sollte es aber eben auch nicht. 

Meine Meinung als Beschäftigter einer von Saisoneinflüssen und politischen Entscheidungen getriebenen Branche...


----------



## magas (24. Mai 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Der Container benötigt 6 Wochen. Ich brauche (Beispiel) 100000 Eur den vorzufinanzieren. Der erste Container legt hier Anfang März an. Ich pelle die Bikes raus, bau sie auf, verkaufe sie um Ostern rum. Dann habe ich wieder Kohle und kann den nächsten Container ordern. Laufzeit 6 Wochen... Merkste was? Das ist Problem 1, das größte, die oben angesprochene Vorfinanzierung.
> 
> Problem 2: was machen die in Asien zwischen Pfingsten und Weihnachten mit ihren Maschinen, Arbeitskräften etc., wenn nur 2-3 Monate im Jahr die Produktion auf Hochtouren läuft? Kann uns natürlich egal sein, sollte es aber nicht...
> 
> ...



well said


----------



## hawiro (24. Mai 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Der Container benötigt 6 Wochen. Ich brauche (Beispiel) 100000 Eur den vorzufinanzieren. Der erste Container legt hier Anfang März an. Ich pelle die Bikes raus, bau sie auf, verkaufe sie um Ostern rum. Dann habe ich wieder Kohle und kann den nächsten Container ordern. Laufzeit 6 Wochen... Merkste was? Das ist Problem 1, das größte, die oben angesprochene Vorfinanzierung.[ ... ]


Ganz einfach - wenn der erste Container eingetroffen ist, bestellt man direkt den nächsten. Nach den sechs Wochen, die man braucht, um die Bikes aufzubauen und zu vertickern, ist der nächste Container dann geliefert, und man kann direkt weitermachen. Den Container erst zu bestellen, wenn die Fahrräder schon alle sind, ist doch umsatz- und damit geschäftsschädigend.

Und wenn die Finanzdecke so dünn ist, dass Du den zweiten Container erst bestellen kannst, wenn der erste verkauft ist, hast Du ganz andere Probleme. Dann bist Du nämlich direkt insolvent, weil Du nach jedem Container deine Leute sechs Wochen für's Nichtstun bezahlen musst, bis der nächste Container da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (24. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht sollte man in dem Falle das eigene Anspruchsdenken überdenken und nicht gleich engagierten Unternehmern "Insolvenz" unterstellen, nur weil deren Finanzdecke vielleicht nicht der eines Konzerns entspricht und sie gesund wachsen möchten.

Natürlich lässt sich aus Kundensicht eine optimale Strategie für die Abdeckung des hohen Bedarfs im Frühjahr finden, allein: die oben aufgezählten Probleme werden weitgehend ignoriert bzw. externalisiert.

Beispiele für schlechte Planung der Verkaufszahlen gibts im Übrigen in der Bikebranche ja einige, bei offensichtlich dickerem Finanzpolster. Wobei man nicht mit letzter Sicherheit zumindest teilweise Absicht ausschließen kann...

An der Stelle kann ich ja mal die Frage öffentlich stellen: warum setzt ein Hersteller wie Canyon eigentlich nicht (auch) auf Kinderbikes? Ok, die Lieferproblematik lösen sie sicher nicht (), aber sie haben Knowhow, Finanzdecke und auch die Kontakte nach Asien. Wenn sie wöllten, könnten sie excellente Kinderbikes auf die Räder stellen. Allein, sie tun es nicht, warum??


----------



## hawiro (24. Mai 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> [ ... ]Wenn sie wöllten, könnten sie excellente Kinderbikes auf die Räder stellen. Allein, sie tun es nicht, warum??


Keine Ahnung. Die Frage habe ich mir auch öfters gestellt, als wir auf der Suche nach dem Fahrrad für meinen Sohn waren. Wahrscheinlich ist der Markt zu klein, weil es wenige Irre  gibt, die für ein Kinderbike, das max. zwei Jahre gefahren wird, bevor es zu klein ist, > 300  ausgeben.

Hat jemand Lust auf ein Crowdfunding-Projekt?


----------



## tripletschiee (24. Mai 2013)

Selbst wenn sie eine endliche Artikelanzahl haben, warum überlassen sie es nicht dem Markt, wie sich die Produkte verteilen? Warum wird UK (und inzwischen die USA) beliefert, aber (Festland)Europa nicht? Es kann ihnen doch egal sein, wer die Bikes kauft. Hauptsache der Ertrag kommt rein!


----------



## trifi70 (24. Mai 2013)

hawiro schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Die Frage habe ich mir auch Ã¶fters gestellt, als wir auf der Suche nach dem Fahrrad fÃ¼r meinen Sohn waren. Wahrscheinlich ist der Markt zu klein, weil es wenige Irre  gibt, die fÃ¼r ein Kinderbike, das max. zwei Jahre gefahren wird, bevor es zu klein ist, > 300 â¬ ausgeben.
> 
> Hat jemand Lust auf ein Crowdfunding-Projekt?


 
Ich bezweifle, dass der Markt "zu klein" ist. Wo man schaut: ausverkauft. Und im Zuge des allgemeinen Wachstums in der 2Radbranche wÃ¤chst auch die Nachfrage nach guten Kinderbikes weiterhin.

Die RÃ¤der sind empfunden teuer, ohne Frage. Aber sie sind es wert! Und (hier schlieÃt sich der Kreis) durch die kÃ¼nstliche(?) Verknappung gibt es eine Nachfrage nach GebrauchtrÃ¤dern, die Preise zum TrÃ¤umen bewirkt. Man stelle sich vor, man verkauft ein 2 Jahre lang geschundenes MTB zu nahezu Neupreis!  Und das Argument, an den (Kinder-)RÃ¤dern wÃ¼rde nichts weiterentwickelt, zieht hier auch nicht, wenn man sich z.B. die Gewichte bei Isla gerade beim letzten Modellwechsel anschaut.

Der positive Nebeneffekt ist, dass die RÃ¤der (zumeist) nicht im Keller vergammeln oder auf dem Schrott landen, wenn die Kinder rausgewachsen sind. ​


----------



## trifi70 (24. Mai 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Selbst wenn sie eine endliche Artikelanzahl haben, warum überlassen sie es nicht dem Markt, wie sich die Produkte verteilen? Warum wird UK (und inzwischen die USA) beliefert, aber (Festland)Europa nicht? Es kann ihnen doch egal sein, wer die Bikes kauft. Hauptsache der Ertrag kommt rein!


Kann man nur spekulieren. Bessere Marge (weil sie beim Porto nach D drauflegen, obwohl schwer vorstellbar bei den Kosten)? Bessere Publicity im eigenen Land? Mehr Aufwand mit Kunden in D wegen komplizierterer Kommunikation? Teurere Servicekosten im Falle von Reklamationen/Rücksendungen? Oder einfach der Gedanke: regional vor global?


----------



## hawiro (24. Mai 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass der Markt "zu klein" ist. Wo man schaut: ausverkauft. Und im Zuge des allgemeinen Wachstums in der 2Radbranche wächst auch die Nachfrage nach guten Kinderbikes weiterhin.[ ... ]


Der scheinbare Widerspruch mit dem "ausverkauft" ist keiner. Weil der Markt relativ klein ist, tummeln sich dort nur wenige Anbieter, die auch nur relativ wenig Ware "in Umlauf" bringen. Und schon hast Du - bei einem gewissen Level an Nachfrage, der relativ gesehen niedrig ist - diesen Effekt.

Ich habe den jedesmal, wenn ich Klamotten kaufen will. Sachen in meiner Größe (106 - 110) sind immer knapp bis ausverkauft. Ich habe schon so oft nachgefragt, ob es nicht Sinn machen würde, etwas mehr Ware zu bestellen, dass ich es inzwischen aufgegeben habe. Die Auskunft war immer: Markt zu klein, deswegen Risiko zu groß, dass etwas liegenbleibt. Ende der Durchsage. Da genügen dann wenige Kunden, um den Markt komplett leerzukaufen. Wenn ich mal passende Klamotten finde, dann kaufe ich auch immer gleich auf Vorrat. Die Leidensgenossen sind mir dann herzlich egal.


----------



## uli_S5 (24. Mai 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> An der Stelle kann ich ja mal die Frage öffentlich stellen: warum setzt ein Hersteller wie Canyon eigentlich nicht (auch) auf Kinderbikes? Ok, die Lieferproblematik lösen sie sicher nicht (), aber sie haben Knowhow, Finanzdecke und auch die Kontakte nach Asien. Wenn sie wöllten, könnten sie excellente Kinderbikes auf die Räder stellen. Allein, sie tun es nicht, warum??


 
Ist zwar Spekulation, aber im Grunde sehe ich es wie die meisten. Auch wenn ich keine Marktzahlen habe gehe ich davon aus, dass zu wenige hochwertige Kinderräder im Preissegment >300 Euro verkauft werden.

Ausgehend von 2 Jahren Verwendung sind 300-400 Euro für die meisten Räder schon eine Investition, die sich auch nicht jeder leisten kann und will.
Meist kommen ohnehin noch extras wie Licht, Schutzbleche und Ständer dazu, so dass es schnell 400 Euro sind.

Das Hauptproblem ist, dass Kinderräder vor allem nicht wirklich günstiger hergesellt werden können als Erwachsenenräder. Wenn ich mir die Ausstattung der 300 Euro Kinderräder ansehe entspricht das etwa dem, was ich für ein 300 Euro Erwachsenen Rad bekomme. Der Aufwand ist im Prinzip der gleiche und dann noch bei geringeren Stückzahlen.
Sprich ein super leichtes Bike für Kinder würde demnach so viel kosten wie ein ensprechendes Erwachsenen Rad.

Nachdem ich einen Kinderradrahmen günstig einzeln gesehen habe, habe ich für mich den Aufbau aus Einzelteilen zusammen gerechnet. Insgesamt bin ich bei etwa 600 Euro für Teile gelandet. Mir ist klar, dass Einzelteile im Fachhandel teurer sind als ein ganzes Rad.
Vom Ergebnis vermutlich nicht besser als Isla oder Kania. Was die Räder fürs Geld bieten ist gar nicht so schlecht.

Grüsse,
Uli


----------



## Banglabagh75 (24. Mai 2013)

hawiro schrieb:


> Aber das betrifft ja viele Hersteller - Cube ist in dieser Hinsicht ja ein notorisches Beispiel.



Versteh ich jetzt net, weil bei unsrem (eigentlich doch relativ kleinen) Händler hier stehen immer genügend (Kinder)Cubes in allen Größen und Farben vorm und im Laden, einfach bezahlen und mitnehmen, so haben´s die Großeltern unseres Kleinen neulich gemacht. 
Es gibt sogar so viele Kinder-Cubes, dass noch verbilligte Vorjahresmodelle übrig bleiben, sowohl hier in Freising als auch im Internet (hätten unser Vorjahresmodell gleich von mehreren Händlern für fast 20% weniger kaufen können).
Wo ist da also bitteschön ein Engpass?


----------



## hawiro (24. Mai 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> [ ... ]
> Wo ist da also bitteschön ein Engpass?


Bei den Erwachsenenrädern. Meiner Frau haben sie mal neun Wochen (!) erzählt, dass ihr bestelltes und angezahltes Rad sicher bald kommt, bis sie dann zugeben mussten, dass es in dem Jahr nichts mehr werden würde. Das war im Frühsommer, die Saison hatte also gerade angefangen. Und das war/ist kein Einzelfall. Ich habe solche Schoten von Cube inzwischen von mehreren Leuten (auch Händlern) gehört.

Bei Cube-Kinderrädern kann ich diesbezüglich nicht mitreden. Das, was die letztes Jahr auf der Webseite hatten, war nicht geeignet (weil schon zu klein), deswegen bin ich gar nicht erst zu einem Händler gelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (29. Mai 2013)

Wenn hier jeder das neue Islabike seines Nachwuchses posten würde...

Aber ich machs trotzdem ;-)... Beinn 24:





 Beinn 24 (mehr Fotos im Album)

Ich habe diesmal keine Tuning-Gewaltakte unternommen, da das Rad ja bekanntermaßen ohnehin sehr leicht ist. Stattdessen fand ich einfach, dass an einen silbernen Rahmen nicht so viele schwarze Teile gehören. Daher hab ich außer Gewichtstuning am Innenlager (Race Face Taper-Lock, dass vorher schon im CNOC 16 und Beinn 20 war) noch folgendes getauscht:

- Ritchey WCS Stütze mit ein bisschen silber und mehr Setback als die Originalstütze (ich fand den Abstand Sattel <-> Cockpit auch etwas kurz)
- silberner Trek System 2 Flatbar mit 5 Grad Kröpfung (statt 11 Grad am Original - wie gesagt fand ich den Abstand Sattel <-> Cockpit etwas kurz ;-))
- Avid Single Digit SL Bremsen (bikemarkt Schnäppchen)
- hässliche silberne Sattelschelle von Humpert, weil ich M6 brauchte, um den TranX Sicherheits-5-Kant-Spanner benutzen zu können.
- SRAM X7 Schaltwerk (vom Vorgängerrad)
- Pitlock aus der Restekiste an VR und HR

Rechnerisch sollten so aus 8,8kg auch immerhin so ca. 8,4kg geworden sein. Mit schwarzen Teilen wärs zum gleichen Preis sicher mehr Gewichtsersparnis geworden. Silberne Sachen sind heute echt selten geworden.

...wie man an der bereits nicht mehr ganz versenkten Stütze sieht, habe ich das Rad (eigentlich ungewollt) größenmäßig genau passend gekauft. Wenn meine Tochter keine Wachstumspause einlegt, wäre es fast ein Wunder, wenn das Rad bis 2015 (da wird sie 9) reicht. (Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich den Abstand Sattel<->Cockpit in der Originalkonfiguration etwas kurz fand ;-))

Insofern hätte ich wohl ruhig das größere Orbea MX in weiß nehmen können, dass ich eigentlich nach all den ganzen Islabikes wollte. Aber als sich plötzlich noch die Chance auf ein Beinn 24 in Platinum grey auftat, obwohl eigentlich schon ausverkauft, musste ich irgendwie doch wieder zuschlagen... Naja. So gibts jetzt halt mal wieder für ein Jahr ein genau passendes Rad, statt eines "lieber-ein-bisschen-zu-groß-die-wachsen-ja-so-schnell"-Vorratskaufs. 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## trifi70 (30. Mai 2013)

Sieht wirklich chic aus!  Ev. hätte dann sogar schon ein (momentan schwer lieferbares) Kania 24 large gepasst...

Dein 20er hätt ich mir direkt mal angeschaut, Berlin is ja nicht soo weit weg.  Aber: letzte Woche ist mir durch einen Hinweis hier im Forum überraschend ein Moskito zugeflogen.  Bedarf 20" also erstmal gedeckt.


----------



## Sascha1969 (30. Mai 2013)

Kurzer Einwurf ... Würde ein Beinn 24 suchen ... Zustand egal solange Rahmen und Gabel geometrisch o.k. sind

Danke Sascha


----------



## Tiri (31. Mai 2013)

Hier mal ein Isla Creig 26 von Junior, Bike wiegt 10,6 kg und der Junior ist 8,7 Jahre. Er ist ganz happy mit dem zweiten Isla 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## hawiro (31. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## Tiri (31. Mai 2013)

Halli-Hallo,
nee, das Bild Nr 3 täuscht, da schlägt er das rad ein. Bei gerader Strecke "sitzt "sein Arm zum Körper in einem ca 90 Grad Winkel, also alles bestens 
Beim Fahren sind seine Arme manchmal ein wenig zu durchgestreckt, daher kann momentan alles so bleiben wie es ist.
Meiner ist momentan 136 cm groß, wie auf dem Bild (entstand gestern).

Euch auch noch schöne Touren, bei uns war dieses Jahr bisher kaum etwas drin, es regnet und regnet und regnet 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmm-bikes.com (31. Mai 2013)

Tiri schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Isla Creig 26 von Junior, Bike wiegt 10,6 kg und der Junior ist 8,7 Jahre. Er ist ganz happy mit dem zweiten Isla
> 
> Liebe Grüße



entweder ist das rad zu groß oder dein sohn zu klein.

er hat ja überhaupt keine schrittfreiheit, selbst auf Zehenspitzen ist er schon auf dem oberrohr.

wenn er echt mal vom sattel muss, kann es ganz schön weh tun, überstreckt ist er vom oberkörper auch, was man auf dem Foto so sehen kann.


----------



## hawiro (31. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## trifi70 (31. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub das täuscht, er sitzt nicht aufrecht, das Bild zeigt ihn in schräger Perspektive...

Die Radgröße an sich ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu groß (bzw. er zu klein). Wobei mich schon überrascht, dass knapp 9jährige schon 26" fahren können. Das Problem ist die Federgabel mit entsprechend erforderlicher Einbauhöhe und in Verbindung damit das gerade ausgeführte Oberrohr. Würde man dieses etwas "geschwungen" nach unten "durchbiegen", wäre die Problematik der zu hohen Überstandshöhe entschärft. Kania 24 ist ein Bsp. dafür wie es besser geht.


----------



## Y_G (31. Mai 2013)

Ich finde es erstaunlich wie Ihr das alles anhand von den Bildern sehen könnt. Da ist doch kein Bilde dabei auf dem man das wirklich beurteilen kann... ich jedenfalls nicht. BTW nettes Rad


----------



## trifi70 (31. Mai 2013)

Schau auf dem 2. Bild mal auf die Fußstellung und den Kontaktpunkt Oberrohr zum Körper. Überstandshöhe ist wirklich knapp. Zur Oberkörperneigung gibts 2 komplett gegensätzliche Meinungen ("überstreckt" vs. "aufrecht"). Ich denke die Realität liegt irgendwo dazwischen...


----------



## herbert2010 (31. Mai 2013)

Bei Kindern Muß man sowieso immer nen kleinen Kompromiss eingehen bei der rahmen größe entweder zu klein oder etwas zu groß

und vorbau umdrehen gestreckter bei kindern ??? das ist glaube ich genau falsch 

ich denke man muß in dem fall einfach das bike an die vorlieben des kindes anpassen wen man fragt bekommt man ganz gute antworten und kann dran arbeiten

meiner sitzt auch etwas aufrechter weil es ihm so besser gefällt  







unserer ist jetzt 9 als ich es zu weinachten gekauft habe war der sattel wie bei Tiri und jetzt naja weinachten kommt bald 


lg Herbert


----------



## Banglabagh75 (31. Mai 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> entweder ist das rad zu groß oder dein sohn zu klein.
> 
> er hat ja überhaupt keine schrittfreiheit, selbst auf Zehenspitzen ist er schon auf dem oberrohr.
> 
> wenn er echt mal vom sattel muss, kann es ganz schön weh tun,



Ich seh das wie du.

Mir tut mein bestes Stück schon beim Anblick der Fotos (und Erinnerung, wie oft man im schweren Gelände unfreiwillig "absteigen" muss) weh.

Mit der Radgröße tät ich meinen Sohn net ins Gelände schicken. Alternativ (wenn man unbedingt große 26" Räder fahren will) halt nen X-Rahmen nehmen, meine Schwester hatte sowas von Alpine-Stars, da ist das "Oberrohr" ne grade Linie von Steuerrohr zur Hinterradnabe, der Schrittfreiheit auch für kleine Leute zum Dank.


----------



## kleinerbastler (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
habe ein schönes Beinn 24 gekauft. Töchterchen auch sehr zu frieden, natürlich ein wenig gepimpt - mehr aus technischer Sicht als aus Gewichtsgründen.
Was mir aber missfällt ist die grobe Rasterung des Freilaufes. Kennt jemand den Hersteller der Naben bzw. welche Freilaufkörper passen könnten?
Gruß und Danke.


----------



## Tiri (1. Juni 2013)

Ob aufrecht oder gestreckt - für unseren Sohn ist es wichtig, dass ER Spaß am Radfahren hat und ER so sitzen kann wie es IHM am wohlsten ist. Die Gesundheit (er hat MS, die sich auf seinen Rücken austrägt) geht vor - im Vergleich zu einigen hier dass man als MTB Fahrer cool  (also gestreckt) aussehen muss  
Komfort ist eben auch ein nicht zu vernachlässiger Punkt bei unseren Fahrten von rund 60-70 km. 

Warum bauen sich heute sehr viele einen Riser an den Lenker ?? Eben weil man in erster Linie dadurch höher kommt, komfortabler ist.
Dürfte ja dann auch nicht sein oder wie?

BTW zu groß ist das Rad ganz sicher nicht, bei Bedarf könnte der Sattel im Gelände ja herunter. 

Auch wir waren überrascht, dass noch keine 9 Jährige ein 26" fahren können. Hängt aber auch vom Hersteller ab. Isla baut eben recht klein. Wir haben für ihn sonst auch jedes Jahr ein neues Bike angeschafft, also nicht auf "Vorrat" bei ihm eingekauft - und dass soll auch so bleiben.

  @_herbert2010_: habt ihr schon ein neues Bike für euren Sprößling  im Auge welches es werden könnte ?? ;-)

Viele Grüße,


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Juni 2013)

@Tiri 
beim nächsten ist der Vorteil das ihm ein xs oder ein s passen wird und da gehen wir einfach zu unserem Händler und lassen ihm durchprobieren 

einzige vorgaben sind c.a 11 kg leichter muß es net sein soll ja net verweichlichen  

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (1. Juni 2013)

Herbert, das ist doch nur die Angst, er könnte schneller sein als du. 

Tiri, ich finde auch, das Wichtigste ist, dass dein Sohn mit dem Rad klar kommt. Egal, was andere dazu sagen, zumal das auf Bildern auch immer nur eine Momentaufnahme sein kann. Respekt, dass er mit seiner Einschränkung solch lange Strecken fährt.  Finds allerdings schade, dass Du die Bilder jetzt rausgenommen hast...


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Juni 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Herbert, das ist doch nur die Angst, er könnte schneller sein als du.


 
erwischt  das wird nicht mehr lange dauern denke ich aber das ist gut so und ich freu mich auf den Moment


----------



## JWM (8. Juni 2013)

Ich bräuchte einen Rothan-Sattel. Meine Isla-Anfrage ist bis jetzt noch unbeantwortet. Kennt ihr eine Alternative zum Rothansattel? Oder hat vielleicht sogar wer einen über?
Meine Tochter lernt nun auf einem 14er Cnoc. Sie hat die geforderten 38cm IBL, aber die goldenen 1-2cm fehlen immernoch...


----------



## trifi70 (8. Juni 2013)

Puky liefert für schmalen Taler im Prinzip jedes Teil auch einzeln. Für Dich passt der Sattel von LR 1 oder LR M denk ich ma. Stütze 22,2mm Stahl, Sattel Kunststoff recht weich, ist insgesamt ziemlich leicht. Habe den Sattel anfangs am Funtrailer installiert, um niedrig genug zu kommen.


----------



## JWM (9. Juni 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Puky liefert für schmalen Taler im Prinzip jedes Teil auch einzeln. Für Dich passt der Sattel von LR 1 oder LR M denk ich ma. Stütze 22,2mm Stahl, Sattel Kunststoff recht weich, ist insgesamt ziemlich leicht. Habe den Sattel anfangs am Funtrailer installiert, um niedrig genug zu kommen.



Danke, den LR1 hat meine Tochter sogar noch! Wird gleich ausprobiert...


----------



## trifi70 (9. Juni 2013)

Adapterhülse wirst Du am CNOC brauchen, fällt mir grad ein. Obs die fertig in 27,2 auf 22,2 gibt, weiß ich nicht, hab mir was aus 2 Hülsen gebastelt. Am Merida 612 dagegen passt der Sattel direkt.


----------



## trolliver (12. Juni 2013)

Hat das jemand von euch verfolgt? Wahrscheinlich einer von euch verscheuert...  Glückwunsch! Einfach unglaublich.... CNOC16 für 362 Euronen, gebraucht! Wenn man die Dinger anfangs des Jahres zum normalen VK importiert, sind noch gut 30% Spanne drin. Macht jemand mit? 

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (12. Juni 2013)

Sag ich doch, wenn Isla wieder nicht liefert ist ein idealer Zeitpunkt fürs Verscheuern  Super Geldanlage, haben den Keller aber leider voll, inzwischen 20 Räder, mit dem CNOC und Moskito kommen wir vermutlich die nächsten 3-4 Jahre hin... Und nur zum Geldschneiden legen wir uns nicht noch mehr hin.


----------



## Pedalradler (12. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand in letzter Zeit dort bestellt?

Auf der HP steht ja folgendes:

We are unable to accept any more international orders at this time.  This decision has not been taken lightly and we would rather temporarily  suspend our service than compromise the high standards for which we are  respected.  Islabikes is currently working hard to resolve this  situation.
     We apologise for the disappointment and inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (13. Juni 2013)

Tja, wenn ich hier lese, dass wegen Kleinkram die Räder zu Händlern hier zum einstellen gegeben wurden und Isla die Rechnungen bezahlt hat, oder mal Räder wegen nichtgefallen zurück geschickt werden sollten(und Isla dann auf horrenden Versandkosten für hin&zurück sitzen bleibt), würde ICH an deren Stelle auch nur noch den Überschuss ins Ausland abgeben. Natürlich machen Sie das um nen guten Ruf zu behalten und stehen letztendlich mit nem super Namen für Service da, der Spass am internationalen Handel wird dadurch trotzdem erheblich gedämpft.


----------



## Pedalradler (13. Juni 2013)

Sohnemann: Oh ... guck mal Papa .... genau wie deins ..... 

Sohnemann will haben (Beinn 20 large) und Papa auch .... 

Zitat Facebook:
Were  very excited about the arrival of our new Special Edition colour in  mid-May. Models available include the Rothan (gorgeous), Cnoc 14 and  16, Beinn 20 and Beinn 24 only.


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Juni 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, wenn Isla wieder nicht liefert ist ein idealer Zeitpunkt fürs Verscheuern  Super Geldanlage, haben den Keller aber leider voll, inzwischen 20 Räder, mit dem CNOC und Moskito kommen wir vermutlich die nächsten 3-4 Jahre hin... Und nur zum Geldschneiden legen wir uns nicht noch mehr hin.


 

ich hätte ein Creig 26 für 2500.- abzugeben fast neu keine rennen


----------



## trifi70 (13. Juni 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Tja, wenn ich hier lese, dass wegen Kleinkram die Räder zu Händlern hier zum einstellen gegeben wurden und Isla die Rechnungen bezahlt hat, oder mal Räder wegen nichtgefallen zurück geschickt werden sollten(und Isla dann auf horrenden Versandkosten für hin&zurück sitzen bleibt), würde ICH an deren Stelle auch nur noch den Überschuss ins Ausland abgeben. Natürlich machen Sie das um nen guten Ruf zu behalten und stehen letztendlich mit nem super Namen für Service da, der Spass am internationalen Handel wird dadurch trotzdem erheblich gedämpft.


Das ist genau der Punkt. Wenn ich nicht genug für alle habe, gebe ich das doch nicht an die mäkeligen Deutschen, wo ich am Ende noch draufzahle. Binnenmarkt geht vor, würde ich genauso halten. 

Die Situation wird sich wieder entspannen und ich schrob schon an anderer Stelle: wenns machbar ist antizyklisch kaufen zahlt sich aus und entlastet Hersteller und Lieferkette. 

Ich hoffe, dass es nicht so ist, das Isla im Falle Rückgabe beide Richtungen Porto übernehmen muss?!


----------



## Ann (13. Juni 2013)

Tja, auch wir wollten bestellen, damit die Maus endlich von ihrem Puky wegkommt und.... sie liefern nicht. Hab schon überall geschaut, aber wir finden auch kein gebrauchtes Beinn 20 large in pink 
Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen, ist das immer mal wieder ein kurzer Lieferstopp, oder bleibt das so, daß die deutschen Kinder Bleigewichte fahren müssen 

PS: Falls jemand ein Beinn 20 large in pink verkauft - BITTE MELDEN


----------



## Pedalradler (13. Juni 2013)

Ann schrieb:


> .... sie liefern nicht. Hab schon überall geschaut, aber wir finden auch kein gebrauchtes Beinn 20 large in pink
> Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen, ist das immer mal wieder ein kurzer Lieferstopp, oder bleibt das so, daß die deutschen Kinder Bleigewichte fahren müssen



... hmmm Glaskugel hat gerade einen kleinen Defekt  ...

Ich habe mal nachgefragt. Es kam von Louise eine nette Mail zurück ... Zitat: [FONT="]The  situation should change in the future but Im not able to give an  estimated date at this stage.  We will keep your details and contact you  as soon we are in a position to take international orders again [/FONT]...also erst mal nichts!

Bleibt noch Kaniabike, online nichts mehr zu holen, aber ggf. den Händler in der nächsten Nähe anrufen, ob der noch eins im Showroom stehen hat. 

Ich wollte ja auch das Islabike, aber denke gerade über ein Orbea nach ... gut hat auch in der einfachen Ausführung 9,xkg, aber schon mal besser als die gänigen Hersteller. Schön finde ich auch beim Isla die Large Version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (13. Juni 2013)

Wegen der Frage der Alternativlosigkeit:

Was steht eigentlich dagegen, sich für 100-200 n hübsches, aber leider schweres Kinderrad von nem anderen Hersteller zu holen und unter Aufwendung der Preisersparnis ein paar schwere Teile auszutauschen. Dürfte unterm Strich nicht mehr kosten als 300 oder 400 fürn gebrauchtes Isla "von der Stange"?
So machen es ja derzeit einige Leute im Forum (Cannondale, Cube, usw.), und wie man so liest, purzeln die Kilos schon beim Einsatz von wenigen Euros...


----------



## Ann (13. Juni 2013)

@Pedalradler
danke für die info. ich werde da mal warten, was sich ergibt und dann evtl. gleich das 24er bestellen, denn das braucht sie auch irgendwann 

 @Banglabagh75
hast im prinzinp schon recht, aber ich schraube gar nichts, kann ich nicht => bin frau und blond  und mein mann hat noch nie an räder geschraubt, nur an autos und quads. gut, der würde das hinbekommen, aber zeit hat er halt auch so gar keine und wenn man dann nicht weiß, was man für teile etc. nehmen soll ist es halt auch nicht so toll...

tja, so wie es im moment aussieht wird es dann wohl ein scott contessa jr 20 werden, aber die vorjahresversion, denn das grüne von heuer geht laut meiner tochter so GAR NICHT  oder das cube kid 200. 

Kaniabike wollte ich ihr schmackhaft machen, aber wie die mädels so sind, egal wie gut ein radl paßt und wie leicht es ist, wenn es nicht gefällt, will man nicht..... das problem mit der farbe etc. haben wir auch beim WOOM. dort hab ich angefragt ob man was machen kann etc., aber leider bis jetzt keine antwort bekommen. 

beim islabike hätte halt alles auf einmal gepaßt, größe, farbe, gewicht etc.

weißt jemand wie schwer das trek mt 60 girls ist? da finde ich leider keine angaben dazu.


----------



## uli_S5 (13. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Was steht eigentlich dagegen, sich für 100-200 n hübsches, aber leider schweres Kinderrad von nem anderen Hersteller zu holen und unter Aufwendung der Preisersparnis ein paar schwere Teile auszutauschen. Dürfte unterm Strich nicht mehr kosten als 300 oder 400 fürn gebrauchtes Isla "von der Stange"?
> So machen es ja derzeit einige Leute im Forum (Cannondale, Cube, usw.), und wie man so liest, purzeln die Kilos schon beim Einsatz von wenigen Euros...


 
Zwei Gründe. 1. Bei gleichem finanziellen Einsatz ist das Gewicht nicht zu erreichen, abgesehen von den Arbeitsstunden die damit verbunden sind (wem es Spaß macht OK). Die Leute, die bei Ihren Rädern 8kg erreicht haben, haben meist mehr Geld investiert als die genannten Räder neu kosten.
2. Der Werterhalt der Islabikes und Kania Räder ist enorm. Für getunte Räder anderer Marken scheint es schwierig den gleichen Preis zu erzielen.

Grüsse,
Uli


----------



## Banglabagh75 (13. Juni 2013)

uli_S5 schrieb:


> Zwei GrÃ¼nde. 1. Bei gleichem finanziellen Einsatz ist das Gewicht nicht zu erreichen, abgesehen von den Arbeitsstunden die damit verbunden sind (wem es SpaÃ macht OK). Die Leute, die bei Ihren RÃ¤dern 8kg erreicht haben, haben meist mehr Geld investiert als die genannten RÃ¤der neu kosten.
> 2. Der Werterhalt der Islabikes und Kania RÃ¤der ist enorm. FÃ¼r getunte RÃ¤der anderer Marken scheint es schwierig den gleichen Preis zu erzielen.
> 
> GrÃ¼sse,
> Uli



Wenn das tatsÃ¤chlich so ist (hab das selbst noch nicht komplett und konkret durchgerechnet, eher grob Ã¼berschlagen), dann sind das natÃ¼rlich stichhaltige Argumente.

Randbemerkung speziell zum zeitlichen/finanziellen Ansatz wegen Teileumbauten: Ist zeitlich und finanziell tatsÃ¤chlich enorm, aber je nach persÃ¶nlichem Geschmack/BedÃ¼rfnissen auch bei durchdachten RÃ¤dern wie Isla und Kania notwendig (fÃ¼r unsere BedÃ¼rfnisse sind die zwar ab Werk schon leicht, aber ebenfalls wie die Konkurrenz nicht ganz ausgereift bzw. fÃ¼r unsere AnsprÃ¼che ebenfalls nicht exakt passend, v. a. Reifen, Pedale und Farbgebung der Teile).

Dein Punkt mit dem "mehr investieren als die RÃ¤der kosten" ist doch Ã¼berall so, auch bei den ErwachsenenrÃ¤dern oder Autos usw.
Beispiele: Mein Rocky Mountain Experience kostete neu 2958DM, 5 Jahre und unzÃ¤hlige Umbauten spÃ¤ter hatte es einen Versicherungswert von 7500DM (hat die Versicherung auch bezahlt).
In unseren Trophy-Jeep (fÃ¼r 3700â¬ gekauft) haben wir ebenfalls bereits 10.000â¬ investiert, und das ist grade mal die Basis, dass er Ã¼berhaupt einsetzbar ist auf Trophies...
Oder etwas kleinpreisiger, wir sind hier ja bei den Kinderbikes: Das 16" Kinderrad hat neu 190â¬ gekostet, dazu kamen dann jetzt noch Tuningteile allein im Wert von Ã¼ber 300â¬ (den genauen Betrag rechne ich lieber gar nicht erst aus, nicht dass Weibi mal die Zahl irgendwo aufm Computer niedergeschrieben findet...) ;-)


----------



## Banglabagh75 (13. Juni 2013)

Ann schrieb:


> mein mann (...) würde das hinbekommen, aber zeit hat er halt auch so gar keine und wenn man dann nicht weiß, was man für teile etc. nehmen soll ist es halt auch nicht so toll...
> 
> (...) wie die mädels so sind, egal wie gut ein radl paßt und wie leicht es ist, wenn es nicht gefällt, will man nicht..... das problem mit der farbe



Ganz sicher könnte dein Mann ein super Kinderradl schrauben, aber du hast´s schon gesagt: Die liebe Zeit!
(deshalb stapeln sich bei uns im Keller auch die Tuningteile und daneben steht das Kinderradl noch in Werksausführung, trau´s).
mich gar net anfassen, weil dann wird´s wohl wochenlang zerlegt sein und der Kleine will ja jeden Tag damit fahren.

Farbe ist bei Kindern wohl das A und O, die Motivation und Begeisterung für ein "schönes Rad" überbrückt dann wohl auch so manches Pfund zuviel auf den Rippen (vom Radl, möglicherweise auch vom Kind)... 

Scott war ursprünglich unsere erste (Design)Wahl gewesen, aber das kostete gebraucht so viel wie neu, daher das neue Vorjahres-Cube, Vorjahres eben wegen der (finden wir) etwas hübscheren Farbe (wie bei euch mit dem Scott, da gefiel uns das gelbgrüne wiederum besser) und wegen dem günstigen Vorjahrespreis.

Bei Kania kommen jetzt auch endlich mal schöne Farben, hab ich im anderen Thread gesehen - aber wie du schon schreibst: Dem einen (Kind) gefällt das eine, dem anderen das andere, da steckt man net mal als Eltern drin, da kennen die Kinder oftmals nur ein schnelles Hopp-oder-Drop aus dem Bauch heraus.


----------



## Y_G (13. Juni 2013)

wenn es leicht werden bzw. leicht sein soll, dann geht an den üblichen 4-5 Anbietern nichts vorbei. Bisher hat Isla doch irgendwie jedes Jahr Lieferprobleme in der Hochsaison. Ich würde warten bis ich ein Isla oder Kania oder Moskito ... bekomme. Wenn ich sehe das hier einige richtig investieren und dann bei 20" bei 8,x kg landen. Das macht doch nicht so richtig Sinn (IMHO).


----------



## trolliver (15. Juni 2013)

Verkauft von euch ganzen Berlinern wieder einer ein ausgedientes? Bin gespannt... viel Erfolg!

Oliver


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. Juni 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe das hier einige richtig investieren und dann bei 20" bei 8,x kg landen.



Wiegen denn Isla und Kania in 20" (mit Schaltung) deutlich WENIGER als 8 kg?
Lt. dem Ebay-Inserat im Vorposting: fast 8 kg bei Isla. Oder ist das Modell schon steinalt und die aktuellen Modelle sind erheblich leichter?


----------



## trifi70 (15. Juni 2013)

Alle leicht unter 8 mit weiterem Tuningpotential. Preis unter 500.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. Juni 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Alle leicht unter 8 mit weiterem Tuningpotential. Preis unter 500.



Dachte, bei Isla und Kania ist kaum mehr Gewichtstuningpotential, d. h. 7-8 kg Endgewicht und Schluss, zumindest bei preislicher Begrenzung auf sagen wir mal 500.
Bei nem leicher erhältlichen Cube oder Scott oder Specialized für 250-300 (20") und nochmal 200-250 Investition ist man wohl auch bei 8 kg, oder?

Naja, ich werd´s sehen - aber hoffentlich noch net so bald, jetzt wird erstmal 2 Jahre lang 16" gefahren bis zum Abwinken... 

Und in der Zwischenzeit überleg ich mir, ob wir jetzt schon bald unsere Kania-/Islabike-Bestellung für 2015 aufgeben - oder jetzt schon bald mit dem Umbauen eines 20" Radls von der Stange beginnen, mal sehen, was eher fertig/lieferbar ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (16. Juni 2013)

Die aktuellen Beinn20 S oder L wiegen unter 8kg. Das in der Auktion angebotene ist ja mindestens zwei Jahre alt, da waren die Islas auch noch bei 9, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Die Islarahmen sind allerdings schon sehr leicht, irgendjemand hatte mal das Gewicht gepostet. Auch deshalb dürfte es schwer fallen, Cube und Konsorten mit normalen Mitteln auf 8 kg zu bekommen. Irgendwann landet man dann doch bei Titan- oder Carbonteilen, die richtig ins Geld gehen.


----------



## trifi70 (16. Juni 2013)

Genau. Und wenn man diese Tuningteile ans Isla oder Kania schraubt, kommt man locker unter 7,5.


----------



## Y_G (16. Juni 2013)

unser 20"L liegt bei 7,29 kg mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalter, Reflektoren und sogar Klingel. Ist noch das alte Modell...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (16. Juni 2013)

Okay, nen schweren Rahmen wieder wettmachen, das ist teuer und aufwändig (wenn auch nicht unmöglich: Das Rocky Mountain Experience meiner Jugendzeit hatte nen elendschweren 3kg-Rahmen, das gesamte Radl wog aber dann wettkampfbereit und -erprobt nur 8,5kg - als 26"-Erwachsenenrad!).
Besser, man fängt gleich mit nem leichten Rahmen á la Isla und Kania an.

Dann bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sich die Macher von Isla und Kania - neben der Lösung der bekannten Lieferproblematik - bald mal bei der "schweren" Konkurrenz eine pfiffige Rahmenoptik abgucken. Von unseren Optikwünschen her würde auch bei unsrem nächsten Kauf leider noch nix an den (schweren) Cube und Scott usw. vorbeiführen können.

Ist die teilweise fast etwas zu seriös-eintönige Optik bei den Islabikes von der Mehrheit der Kundschaft erwünscht oder sparen die hier einfach nur an Designfindungskosten und Lackierkosten?


----------



## trolliver (16. Juni 2013)

Ich bin kein Insider bei Isla, doch ich mag genau die filigrane, klassische Optik deren Räder. Schon Kania gefällt mir nicht mehr so gut. Ist halt alles Geschmackssache.

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (16. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Ist die teilweise fast etwas zu  seriös-eintönige Optik bei den Islabikes von der Mehrheit der Kundschaft  erwünscht oder sparen die hier einfach nur an Designfindungskosten und  Lackierkosten?


Würde es tatsächlich so sehen: die einen verkaufen funktionelle Räder zum fairen Preis, die anderen Blender. Drastisch ausgedrückt.

Wenn Du einen Lackierer an der Hand hast, besorg Dir den Kania unlackiert und lass Dir was nach Wunsch zaubern. Ich finde die Rahmen von 20er und 24er designmäßig ok, bei Isla genauso. Den müsst man halt demontieren und entlacken vorab...


----------



## Ann (16. Juni 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Verkauft von euch ganzen Berlinern wieder einer ein ausgedientes?



ist von ebay gelöscht worden, wollte mal wissen warum 

ich find das isla in pink eigentlich sehr schön, meiner tochter gefallen sie auch. kania geht gar nicht (meint die kleene), da warte ich noch auf antwort wegen nem rahmen, den mein mann lackieren könnte.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (16. Juni 2013)

Nun ja, "funktional" klingt ausschließlich positiv und "Blender" klingt ausschließlich negativ.
Am besten, ein Radl erfüllt BEIDE Kriterien: funktional UND hübsch designt.

Aber hier scheiden sich die Geister, die einen wünschen wohl ne sachlich-einfarbige Optik, die anderen ne peppig-bunte. Allen kann man´s als Hersteller wohl net rechtmachen.

Aber wie wär´s mit jeweils 2 Ausführungen pro Modell, ein einfarbiges und ein buntes/mehrfarbiges. So hab ich das neulich auf ner Internetseite zu Ghost Kinderbikes gesehen. Ist natürlich etwas aufwändiger für den Hersteller, und bei dem Erfolg der Islaräder sehen die möglicherweise gar keine Notwendigkeit dafür. Schade, da es ja offensichtlich gut-durchdachte leichte Kinderbikes sind, aber das Auge isst halt mit, und wenn dann das Design Vater/Sohn net gefällt, dann nützt auch bestes Gewicht und beste Funktionalität nix...


----------



## trolliver (16. Juni 2013)

Aber das ist doch nicht so schwer für dich, oder? Als alter Autoflicker... 'n paar Sprühdosen oder, besser noch, die Pistole vor'm Kompressor, passende Farben und ab die Post. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (16. Juni 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch nicht so schwer für dich, oder? Als alter Autoflicker... 'n paar Sprühdosen oder, besser noch, die Pistole vor'm Kompressor, passende Farben und ab die Post. ;-)



Ohoh, wenn ich am Auto Farbe verändere, dann nix Pistole und Kompressor, sondern Rolle und Bundeswehrbronzegrün oder RAL6003-Militärgrün (soll angeblich Wehrmachtsgrün sein, das klingt aber irgendwie so zweideutig).
Also wie beim Rocky Mountain Flow Zero, so sehen bei uns die Autos aus... 
Ob das beim Kinderradl passt?

(Obwohl: Iron-Cross-Ventilkappen hatter ja schon dran am 16-Zöller)

Und ob der Wiederverkaufspreis bei nem matt-Militärgrün-gerollten Islabike ebenso hoch bleibt wie bei nem unangetasteten? 

Aber wär zumindest ne Idee, das mit dem Umlackieren, wenn immerhin Gewicht und Funktionalität topp sind und es nur am Design scheitert.

"Drüben" im Classic-Bikes-Unterforum sind Um-/Neulackierungen von Gary Kleins rollenden Kunstwerke gar nicht so unüblich...


----------



## trifi70 (17. Juni 2013)

Ich schrob ja: drastisch ausgedrückt. Ein Rad welches nicht "funktional" ist, verdient nicht gekauft zu werden, oder? Mit "Blender" meint ich schon schwere und nicht funktionierende Federgabel, 21 Gänge, zu lange Kurbeln, schlecht laufende Reifen etc. pp. Ist leider bei vielen Rädern Realität. Verschleiert (oder aufgehübscht) durch ein peppiges Farbschema. Ist jetzt nicht bei allen Rädern in kompletten Umfang so wie beschrieben, aber im Schnitt für die Masse stimmts leider.  Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## Goddi8 (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand einen Tipp als Ersatz für die Originalgriffe am Beinn 20 S?
Meine Große hat heute leider einen Griff bei einem Absteiger zerstört.


----------



## trolliver (26. Juni 2013)

Irre ich mich oder hatte das Beinn 20L bislang 8 Gänge? Auf der aktuellen Auflistung laut Homepage sind nur 7 aufgeführt. Das wäre für mich ein Nachteil.

Oliver


----------



## hawkes (26. Juni 2013)

Ich bin der Meinung das waren schon immer nur 7 Gänge - mein Kleiner fährt ein Bein20L aus 2012 und das war schon mit 7 Gängen ausgestattet. Aber - wichtig für den Kindergarten - 7 sind mehr als bei Puky 

Feiner abgestuft wäre vielleicht schöner aber das CNOC16 vorher hatte gar keinen Gang - die Kinder müssen sich an Vorteile der  Gangschaltung sowieso erst gewöhnen und da sind 7 schon verdammt viel. 

Von der Spreizung reicht es zumindest hier im Flachland super. Mit Gang 1 kommt er auch die steilsten Brücken hoch, in Gang 7 kann er alleine 31km/h treten.


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. Juni 2013)

7 stimmt.


hawkes schrieb:


> Feiner abgestuft wäre vielleicht schöner aber das CNOC16 vorher hatte gar keinen Gang - die Kinder müssen sich an Vorteile der  Gangschaltung sowieso erst gewöhnen und da sind 7 schon verdammt viel.



Sehe ich auch so, meiner nutzt die Abstufung auch nicht wirklich. Was mich stört ist die Schwergängigkeit der Schaltung. Trotz neu verlegtem und beschichtetem Zug (geschlossen) geht sie sehr schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (26. Juni 2013)

Gut, danke. Dann habe das mit den Schaltungen anderer Konkurrenten durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## hawkes (26. Juni 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> 7 stimmt.
> 
> 
> Sehe ich auch so, meiner nutzt die Abstufung auch nicht wirklich. Was mich stört ist die Schwergängigkeit der Schaltung. Trotz neu verlegtem und beschichtetem Zug (geschlossen) geht sie sehr schwer.



Also in diesem Fall kann ich mich da nicht beklagen, Schalten geht ohne großen Widerstand. Was man gerade am Anfang immer wieder bewusst machen muss ist natürlich das Schalten nur  beim Treten geht - da ist die Nabenschaltung von Puky natürlich im Vorteil. Also vor jedem Stopp erinnern: Runter schalten bevor Du stehst sonst wirds schwer beim Anfahren, ....


----------



## trolliver (27. Juni 2013)

Schon bemerkt, daß Isla jetzt eine Ami-Vertretung hat? Warum geht das nicht für D?


----------



## Büscherammler (27. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht weil der Markt geringfügig kleiner ist?


----------



## trolliver (27. Juni 2013)

In Amiland? Wo kaum ein Kind zur Schule radelt sondern ab 20m mit dem Wagen dorthin gebracht wird? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Dazu ist die Kinderdichte dort noch geringer als im deutschsprachigen Raum... Na ja, ich bin ja schon froh, daß es die überhaupt hier zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Juni 2013)

hi

so wir haben jetzt auch auf 2 fach umgebaut da das 28 blatt einfach zu wenig war jetzt hat er mal 32/24 

ist ne deore kurbel die ich noch daheim hatte shifter und umwerfer sind xt .Creig 26


















lg herbert


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juni 2013)

Hast die auch bei Customcranks.de kürzen lassen oder selber gekürzt?


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Hast die auch bei Customcranks.de kürzen lassen oder selber gekürzt?


 
jun. ist groß genug geht sich aus


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juni 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> jun. ist groß genug geht sich aus



Ist also ne ungekürzte Erwachsenenkurbel?

Der Junior auf den Fotos ist doch net größer als 1,50m, oder täuscht das?


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Ist also ne ungekürzte Erwachsenenkurbel?
> 
> Der Junior auf den Fotos ist doch net größer als 1,50m, oder täuscht das?


 

1,42 das past scho sitzt gut oben haben schon einige runden hinter uns ich mach in Salzburg dan mal Fotos wo man es erkennen kann auch seine Trainer haben nichts negatives berichtet 


und hätte es nicht gepasst hätte ich einfach weiter oben ein 2 geweinde geschnitten fertig.


lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juni 2013)

Hm, gilt nicht die Formel: Kurbellänge = Schrittlänge x 22%?
Dann müsste er ja bei Kurbellänge 170 mm ne Schrittlänge von 77,2 cm haben - das hab ja net mal ich mit 1,73m Körpergröße.


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Hm, gilt nicht die Formel: Kurbellänge = Schrittlänge x 22%?
> Dann müsste er ja bei Kurbellänge 170 mm ne Schrittlänge von 77,2 cm haben - das hab ja net mal ich mit 1,73m Körpergröße.



Wird wohl etwas überbewertet wen ich mir rahmen von xs bis xl mit der gleichen kurbel kaufen kann wie gesagt es past rein optisch für mich und jun. Hat sich auch über nix beschert und somit mach ich mir keine gedanken mehr um ddas thema

Lg


----------



## trifi70 (30. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Hm, gilt nicht die Formel: Kurbellänge = Schrittlänge x 22%?
> Dann müsste er ja bei Kurbellänge 170 mm ne Schrittlänge von 77,2 cm haben - das hab ja net mal ich mit 1,73m Körpergröße.



Die Formel mit 22% kenn ich so nicht. Und: fährst Du 165er, oder was? 

Allerdings, auch ich halte 170mm für den Junior mit 1,42 für einiges zu lang...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juni 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Wird wohl etwas überbewertet



Gut möglich.






trifi70 schrieb:


> Die Formel mit 22% kenn ich so nicht. Und: fährst Du 165er, oder was?



Na, mein erstes MTB (Schauff Kaschmir anno 1990) hatte aber wirklich 170er Kurbeln bei Rahmenhöhe 51 (wenn ich mich recht erinnere).
Da mir der 51er Rahmen damals zu groß war, war mir die 170er Kurbel wohl auch zu lang. 

Aber im Ernst, ey, nach der Formel bräuchte unser Pimpf 95er Kurbeln, die gibt´s doch gar net, oder?


----------



## trifi70 (30. Juni 2013)

Doch, so kurze gibs. Unser 12" Merida hat 76 oder so. Das Isla CNOC 16 hat 102, das Kania 16" meines Wissens auch. Den Herrn Fischer würde ich auch ansprechen, wenn ich auf der Suche nach einer solchen Kurbel wäre...


----------



## ALMU (1. Juli 2013)

Es gibt da noch viel mehr Formeln und Möglichkeiten die Kurbellänge zu bestimmen aber den dafür notwendigen Testaufbau wird sich keiner in den Keller stellen wollen.
Wichtig bei Kindern ist immer das der Tritt rund bleibt und nicht in der Beugung zum stehen kommt.
Kinder wachsen aber leider nicht gleichmäßig so das die Extremitäten nicht immer im richtigen Verhältnis zur Körpergröße sind. Somit müßten wir mit jedem Wachstumsschub den Sattel wieder verschieben (Oberschenkel und Unterschenkel wachsen nicht gleichmäßig) oder den Lenkervorbau verkürzen, erhöhen oder verlängern.

Wenn man 10% der Körpergröße in cm annimmt ist man meist gut dabei (gültig von ca. 90-160cm).


----------



## trolliver (1. Juli 2013)

Es sind doch bei Kinderrädern immer Kompromisse. Immer genau geht nicht, da ein Kind während eines Radbesitzes weiter wächst. Ich halte mich daher einfach an die Längenangaben guter Radhersteller und fange nicht großartig an zu rechnen.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (1. Juli 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> 1,42 das past scho sitzt gut oben haben schon einige runden hinter uns ich mach in Salzburg dan mal Fotos wo man es erkennen kann auch seine Trainer haben nichts negatives berichtet
> 
> 
> und hätte es nicht gepasst hätte ich einfach weiter oben ein 2 geweinde geschnitten fertig.
> ...



bei den kurbeln geht es aber auch um die Bodenfreiheit wenn sie auf 6 Uhr steht.

bei der größe wäre ne 145mm max. 150mm kurbel angebracht.

es geht ja auch darum das man die knie bei so jungen fahrern überfordert, da würde ich, bei meinem sohn, keine Kompromisse eingehen.

aber muss jeder selber wissen.

ps: welcher Trainer hat schon Ahnung?! die die welche haben sind ehr die ausnahme!


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Juli 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> bei den kurbeln geht es aber auch um die Bodenfreiheit wenn sie auf 6 Uhr steht.
> 
> bei der größe wäre ne 145mm max. 150mm kurbel angebracht.
> 
> ...


 
wie gesagt man kann es auch übertreiben und so wie er draufsitzt wird das knie sicher nicht übervordert ich habe auch augen weißt und sehe sehr gut das es paßt 

für mich ist das kein Kompromiss sondern passend 

und glaub mir wen die bodenfreiheit nicht passen würde hätten wir das schon gemerkt 

man man so ne diskusion wegen so einer Kleinigkeit schlimm

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmm-bikes.com (1. Juli 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> wie gesagt man kann es auch übertreiben und so wie er draufsitzt wird das knie sicher nicht übervordert ich habe auch augen weißt und sehe sehr gut das es paßt
> 
> für mich ist das kein Kompromiss sondern passend
> 
> ...



wenn du keine kritik möchtest, dann solltest du das rad nicht in einem Forum posten!

es sagt doch keiner du sollst es ändern, kannst doch machen was du willst.

es geht halt besser, als erwachsenen parts zu verbauen.

wieso denn eigentlich n kinderrad, hättest dann genauso n 26" mtb in xxs nehmen können, damit könnte er sicherlich auch fahren?!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Wenn man 1% der Körpergröße annimmt ist man meist gut dabei (gültig von ca. 90-160cm).



1% der Körpergröße soll dann die Kurbellänge sein?
Meinst du vielleicht eher: Körpergröße in cm entspricht Kurbellänge in Millimeter?

Danach wäre aber tatsächlich schon die 115er Kurbel unsres 5-Jährigen am 16"-Rad zu lang, krass!


@ Herbert2010: Vielleicht ist die Diskussion etwas übertrieben. Auf alle Fälle wär´s bei Kindern wie unsrem übertrieben, der ca. 2x pro Woche max. die 500 m zum Kindergarten oder Kinderturnen fährt und ansonsten nur a bissle auf der Wiese oder dem Acker vor´m Haus rumhampelt mit seim Radl.
Aber da grade du/deine Familie ja - wirklich lobenswert! - regelmäßig ausgedehnte Touren unternehmt und dein Kleiner offensichtlich sehr viel, oft und weit fährt incl. Wettbewerbe, finde ich die Diskussion über die richtige Kurbellänge bei Kindern/Jugendlichen dann doch wieder net so überflüssig.
Aber klar, letztendlich kannst du vor Ort - nötigenfalls unter Zuhilfenahme von Fachleuten, wie du schreibst, ist ja ein "Trainer" involviert - die Sache am besten beurteilen.

Ich glaube, wir meinen es hier nur gut mit Ideen/Vorschlägen (ich persönlich hab hier im Kinderbike-Unterforum in nur kurzer Zeit sehr viel gelernt und bin froh über jedes Feedback hier).


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Juli 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> wenn du keine kritik möchtest, dann solltest du das rad nicht in einem Forum posten!
> 
> es sagt doch keiner du sollst es ändern, kannst doch machen was du willst.
> 
> ...


 

na ist ja ein 26 er jap zu weinachten ist es soweit das ein xs past und besser ist immer relativ mann könnte es auch auf unter 10 Kilo bringen mach ich nicht weil es plözin ist er wird immer mit bikes um die 12 Kilo fahren also warum verweichlichen so wie einige hier das machen 

wie gesagt man kann einiges übertreiben und jetzt sag ich zu dem Thema nix mehr und poste weiter bilder und hab spaß beim biken mit meinem jun. und poste auch weiter bilder von unseren touren 

lg


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> 1% der Körpergröße soll dann die Kurbellänge sein?
> Meinst du vielleicht eher: Körpergröße in cm entspricht Kurbellänge in Millimeter?
> 
> Danach wäre aber tatsächlich schon die 115er Kurbel unsres 5-Jährigen am 16"-Rad zu lang, krass!
> ...


 

hi

danke

wen ich es für notwendig halten würde hätte ich einfach ne kürzere gekauft und fertig das ganze war mal ein versuch der past.

lg herbert


----------



## ALMU (1. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> 1% der Körpergröße soll dann die Kurbellänge sein?
> Meinst du vielleicht eher: Körpergröße in cm entspricht Kurbellänge in Millimeter?




Sorry, es sind 10% der Körpergröße in cm.

Die Schäden an der Hüfte sind nicht ganz ohne da der Beinbeuger sehr stark verkürzt und zu beobachten ist das Vielfahrer oftmals eine Schlechte Körperhaltung haben (Beckenaufrichtung ist nicht mehr möglich). Bei anderen Sportarten gibt es auch Probleme die von den Trainern gerne übersehen werden oder die Unwissenheit die Erkennung nicht möglich macht.


----------



## silvana1 (6. Juli 2013)

wir suchen dringend ein Islabike beinn small 20 zoll ... leider gibts die nicht mehr übersee zu bestellen ... :-( wer kann uns mit einem gebrauchten eilig helfen ? Der Bergurlaub ruft und wir brauchen ein sehr leichtes (max 9kilo) bike mit niedriger Rahmenhöhe (unser Sohnemann ist sehr fit im Biken aber leider eben eher der kurze-Bein-Typ :-(((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (7. Juli 2013)

Echt? Sind immer noch keine Bikes bei Isla zu haben? Ich habe den entsprechenden Hinweis bei meinen letzten Besuchen auf deren Seite nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## tripletschiee (8. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Echt? Sind immer noch keine Bikes bei Isla zu haben? Ich habe den entsprechenden Hinweis bei meinen letzten Besuchen auf deren Seite nicht mehr gesehen.



Doch! Leider noch immer....

http://www.islabikes.co.uk/order-waiting_list.html

Gruß aus MUc,
Gerhard


----------



## whitesheep (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

bin mir ned ganz sicher ob richtig, aber vielleicht kann mir einer der sein isla schon mal getunet hat verraten welche kette aus dem hause shimano,kmc,sram,... (achtung reichenfolge ist wertfrei!) ich als ersatz für die in die jahre gekommene orig. kette nehmen könnt?

danke
lg sheep


----------



## tripletschiee (18. Juli 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Doch! Leider noch immer....
> 
> http://www.islabikes.co.uk/order-waiting_list.html



Jetzt haben sie sogar die Startseite geändert. Statt Europa und USA steht hier nur mehr UK und USA!


----------



## Mamara (18. Juli 2013)

whitesheep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin mir ned ganz sicher ob richtig, aber vielleicht kann mir einer der sein isla schon mal getunet hat verraten welche kette aus dem hause shimano,kmc,sram,... (achtung reichenfolge ist wertfrei!) ich als ersatz für die in die jahre gekommene orig. kette nehmen könnt?
> 
> ...



Bis 8fach war ich mit der Connex 808 immer SEHR zufrieden.
Gibt es für 15-20Euro inkl. Versand im Netz, hält, hat nen praktischen Schnellverschluss, schaltet gut und sieht gut aus(komplett vernickelt).


----------



## whitesheep (18. Juli 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Bis 8fach war ich mit der Connex 808 immer SEHR zufrieden.
> Gibt es für 15-20Euro inkl. Versand im Netz, hält, hat nen praktischen Schnellverschluss, schaltet gut und sieht gut aus(komplett vernickelt).



Hi,

danke für den tipp...

ich holzkopf hab mich nur zu ungenau augedrückt...gemeint war ein cnoc 14 welches keine gangschaltung hat...

vielleicht hat hierzu dann noch einer einen tipp...danke

so long
sheep


----------



## bwholo75 (18. Juli 2013)

whitesheep schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke für den tipp...
> 
> ...



wir haben damals ne einfache Shimano-Kette genommen. Ist ne schmale Kette drauf. Mussten wir damals, als wir ein kleineres Ritzel hinten verbaut haben!


----------



## Mamara (18. Juli 2013)

Selbst da hilft nur 14" als Angabe nicht weil Isla wohl immer mal wieder verschieden dicke Freilaufritzel hinten montiert hat.


----------



## whitesheep (18. Juli 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Selbst da hilft nur 14" als Angabe nicht weil Isla wohl immer mal wieder verschieden dicke Freilaufritzel hinten montiert hat.



ok danke...dann werd ich den messschieber zücken und mal nachlesen....dennoch allseits danke...

so long 
sheep


----------



## Y_G (18. Juli 2013)

im Zweifelsfall holst Du mit der neuen Kette auch noch ein neues Freilaufritzel, ich hatte damals bei dem CNOC16 eins für 7-8  gekauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (18. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte am 2009er (?) Modell eine gebrauchte KMC SL 8fach verbaut. Spart ein paar Gramm- sooo leicht: 





Und läuft tadellos:


----------



## tripletschiee (20. Juli 2013)

Nr. 3 ist da...


----------



## Ann (20. Juli 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Nr. 3 ist da...



und wie bist du zu nummer 3 gekommen


----------



## tripletschiee (20. Juli 2013)

Ann schrieb:


> und wie bist du zu nummer 3 gekommen



Einen Bekannten aus London fragen, ob er das Bike auf sich bestellen und mir dann mitbringen würde. Und er hat's getan...


----------



## Ann (20. Juli 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Einen Bekannten aus London fragen, ob er das Bike auf sich bestellen und mir dann mitbringen würde. Und er hat's getan...




das ist super  so nen bekannten würde ich auch gern haben


----------



## Levelboss (20. Juli 2013)




----------



## tripletschiee (21. Juli 2013)

So, hier die ersten Fotos vom nagelneuen Cnoc 16 in "Kawasaki Grün"! 



.

.



Mehr Bilder gibt es im Album!


----------



## tripletschiee (21. Juli 2013)

Hier jetzt unsere Islabikes "Sammlung":



.

.

.


----------



## OpticalFlow (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

bin neu hier und habe beim Durschstoebern schon viele tolle infos gefunden.

Ich moechte fuer meinen Sohn ein Bein 20" kaufen. Habe auch Bekannte in UK, die mir das ggf. zusenden würden. Allerdings muesste ich erstmal fuer diese Bekannten rausfinden, wie sie es am besten verschicken könnten. Hat jemand von Euch da Erfahrungen was Kurierdienste angeht, die einerseits bezahlbar sind und andererseits entweder Abholservice bieten (wie Hermes in DL) oder ein dichtes Filialnetz haben?

Ebenso waere ich dankbar, wenn mir jemand mitteilen koennte, wie klein man den Karton bekommen kann. Eventuell ist ja auch das versenden in 2 Kartons (einer nur Rahmen, einer fuer die Laufräder die bessere Variante ?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (25. Juli 2013)

OpticalFlow schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch da Erfahrungen was Kurierdienste angeht, die einerseits bezahlbar sind und andererseits entweder Abholservice bieten (wie Hermes in DL) oder ein dichtes Filialnetz haben?
> 
> Ebenso waere ich dankbar, wenn mir jemand mitteilen koennte, wie klein man den Karton bekommen kann. Eventuell ist ja auch das versenden in 2 Kartons (einer nur Rahmen, einer fuer die Laufräder die bessere Variante ?)



1) Billig geht gar nix. Ich habe versucht damals was rauszufinden. Bin da aber unter 100 nicht wirklich fündig geworden.
2) Mein Bekannter kam mit Easyjet nach München und hat es einfach mit ins Gepäck genommen (hat noch akzeptabel 54,-EUR gekostet).
3) Das Bike wird von Islabikes eh in einem Karton versendet. Du brauchst also keinen Ersatz. Einfach weiterverwenden. Der Versand in zwei Kartons wird sicherlich nicht billiger. Manche Versender rechnen mit einem komischen Volumengewicht. So richtig verstanden hab ich es nicht .. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## trifi70 (25. Juli 2013)

Einzelrahmen ist natürlich kleiner zu verpacken. Setzt aber technisches Verständnis voraus (Gabel demontieren, Kurbel?) und kommt vermutlich nicht billiger.

Ich würde in dieser Lage ehrlich gesagt auf Alternativen ausweichen. Isla gebraucht (auch teuer, klar, aber vl. weniger Umstände) oder anderer Hersteller. Also Kania, Orbea, Cycletech, LikeToBike... Neu oder gebraucht. Is natürlich auch immer eine Frage, wie groß muss das Rad sein, wie schnell braucht man es und was gibt der Markt her. Zu allem Überfluss können dann noch Farbpräferenzen dazukommen.  Viel Erfolg bei der Suche!


----------



## OpticalFlow (25. Juli 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> 1) Billig geht gar nix. Ich habe versucht damals was rauszufinden. Bin da aber unter 100 nicht wirklich fündig geworden.
> 2) Mein Bekannter kam mit Easyjet nach München und hat es einfach mit ins Gepäck genommen (hat noch akzeptabel 54,-EUR gekostet).
> 3) Das Bike wird von Islabikes eh in einem Karton versendet. Du brauchst also keinen Ersatz. Einfach weiterverwenden. Der Versand in zwei Kartons wird sicherlich nicht billiger. Manche Versender rechnen mit einem komischen Volumengewicht. So richtig verstanden hab ich es nicht ..
> 
> Viel Erfolg!



Hallo, 

danke fuer die Info.

Das anvisierte Bike ist bereits gebraucht, so dass der Originalkarton nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Dann ist noch die Sache, dass die Versandkosten je nach Kartondimensionen sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen können bzw. bestimmte Größen gar nicht befördert werden. Das ist genau dieses von Dir angesprochene seltsame Volumengewicht ... 
Das wird dann schnell kompliziert, aber vielleicht hat es ja schon jemand mal gemacht und hat Erfahrungswerte, daher meine Frage.


----------



## trolliver (25. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Isla gebraucht (auch teuer...)


Isla gebraucht auf Ebay noch teurer. Oft NP + 30% oder mehr... Ich habe mir dieses Frühjahr den Spaß gemacht und das beobachtet. So lang hatten sie vergangenes Jahr keinen Lieferstop auf's Festland, daher bin ich (brauche das Rad im Oktober) auch ausgewichen und baue selbst eins auf.

Oliver


----------



## saschomat (25. Juli 2013)

OpticalFlow schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin neu hier und habe beim Durschstoebern schon viele tolle infos gefunden.
> 
> ...




Schau doch mal bei http://www.royalmail.com/ rein. 
Bevor mir mein Kumpel unser CNOC16 aus UK mit dem Flieger mitgebracht hat, bin ich dort auf ca. GBP 45 für das Paket nach DE gekommen. Müsstest aber nochmal die Maße des Kartons checken. Bei UPS etc. wäre es teurer gewesen.
Viel Erfolg (oder einfach noch etwas warten, bis sie wieder nach DE versenden).

Satch


----------



## OpticalFlow (25. Juli 2013)

saschomat schrieb:


> Schau doch mal bei http://www.royalmail.com/ rein.
> Bevor mir mein Kumpel unser CNOC16 aus UK mit dem Flieger mitgebracht hat, bin ich dort auf ca. GBP 45 für das Paket nach DE gekommen. Müsstest aber nochmal die Maße des Kartons checken. Bei UPS etc. wäre es teurer gewesen.
> Viel Erfolg (oder einfach noch etwas warten, bis sie wieder nach DE versenden).
> 
> Satch




Bei Royalmail laeuft es auch auf das volumetrische Gewicht raus. Bei vernuenftigen Annahmen ueber die Karongroesse 1 m lang * 60 cm hoch  * 30 cm breit komme ich auf ein volumetrisches Gewicht von > 30 kg und das wird nicht mehr transportiert. Wenn ich es knapp unter 30 kg druecken kann, dann ist der Versand immer noch sauteuer. 
Werde mich wohl nach Alternativen umschauen.
Das Orea MX 20 gefällt mir ganz gut - bin aber nicht sicher wegen der Trigger-Schalthebel und ob Team oder Dirt-Variante.  Bei Kaniabikes ist das 2013 - Modell ausverkauft, und das 2011 gefaellt mir von der Rahmenform nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ALMU (25. Juli 2013)

DHL Rückholschein, eventuell hast du ja jemanden der einen Vertrag mit der Post hat.


----------



## OpticalFlow (26. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> DHL Rückholschein, eventuell hast du ja jemanden der einen Vertrag mit der Post hat.



Danke fuer den Vorschlag. Leider habe ich niemanden, der einen entsprechenden Vertrag hat.
Habe micht jetzt entschlossen ein Orea Mx 20 zu kaufen. Ist zwar nicht so gut wie das Islabike aber zumindest wird mein Sohn es noch diesen Sommer nutzen koennen.


----------



## robby (26. Juli 2013)

OpticalFlow schrieb:


> [...] Habe micht jetzt entschlossen ein Orbea Mx 20 zu kaufen. Ist zwar nicht so gut wie das Islabike aber zumindest wird mein Sohn es noch diesen Sommer nutzen koennen.


Das ist AUCH ein SEHR gutes Rad (mit ordentlich Tuningpotential). Dein Sohn wird Dich dafür sicher nicht mit Verachtung strafen. Rein optisch gefällt es mir übrigens sogar deutlich besser als das Beinn. Bin schon gespannt, was mein laufender Meter nach ihrem Cnoc14 bekommt...


----------



## trolliver (26. Juli 2013)

OpticalFlow schrieb:


> Habe micht jetzt entschlossen ein Orea Mx 20 zu kaufen. Ist zwar nicht so gut wie das Islabike aber zumindest wird mein Sohn es noch diesen Sommer nutzen koennen.


Wirklich nur diesen Sommer? Das wäre recht kurz für ein neues Bike...

Mir gefiel das Orbea oprisch auch, wenn ich auch das Beinn lieber mag. Meinem Sohn wäre es vermutlich egal, Hauptsache rot - und inzwischen auch einigermaßen leicht, er hat letztens mal die Räder von Kigakameraden angehoben. Sehr schöne Wahl. Wlche Farbe?


----------



## hawkes (26. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube "Dieser Sommer" im Sinne von "Jetzt lieferbar" und nicht erst irgendwann in der fernen Zukunft wenn Islabikes seine Lieferprobleme im Griff hat.


----------



## trolliver (26. Juli 2013)

Alles klar... Ich glaube, Islabikes Lieferprobleme hängen mit der Erschließung des US-amerikanischen Marktes zusammen. Ein paar Radverrückte gibt es da ja schon, und manche sind sicher auch Eltern.


----------



## OpticalFlow (26. Juli 2013)

hawkes schrieb:


> Ich glaube "Dieser Sommer" im Sinne von "Jetzt lieferbar" und nicht erst irgendwann in der fernen Zukunft wenn Islabikes seine Lieferprobleme im Griff hat.



Genau so war das zu verstehen. Er ist jetzt bereits durch sein momentanes Rad eingeschränkt und daher moecht ich nicht monatelang warten. Es ist das Orbea Dirt MX 20 in rot ... Sieht schick aus und fuer 279 EUR incl. Versandkosten fiel die Entscheidung dann leicht. Sollte Montag schon geliefert werden.


----------



## robby (29. Juli 2013)

Um nochmal auf mein altes Thema zurück zu kommen:


robby schrieb:


> Mich wundert ein wenig, dass es noch keinen Beitrag zum Thema Kettenschutz gibt...


Habe unser Cnoc zwischenzeitlich mit einem *Chainrunner* ausgerüstet: läuft nahezu geräuschlos, fällt kaum ins Gewicht, geht nicht im Weg um und die Hosenbeine bleiben ab sofort sauber. Die Lösung ist einfach wie genial und ich bin begeistert


----------



## müsing (30. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Islabike Beinn 20 Small in purple. Mit Originalreifen und SCHWALBE Reifen Mow Joe. Das Rad ist jetzt drei Jahre alt und leider zu klein. Es hat die üblichen kleinen Abnutzungserscheinungen. 

Verkauft


----------



## mtb_user (1. August 2013)

@ Levelboss  Was hast Du da für einen Kettenschutz montiert?

 Hallo,  hat jemand noch eine Bezugsquelle für alternative ( Kunststoff , schwarz) Schutzbleche für das CNOC 14. Ich hatte vor längere Zeit das hier im Forum gelesen kann den Beitrag aber nicht mehr finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (1. August 2013)

such nach den SKS Schutzblechen fürs Kokua like2bike 16

edit: oh mist , hab überlesen, dass du für 14 Zoll suchst....


----------



## Levelboss (1. August 2013)

mtb_user schrieb:


> @ Levelboss  Was hast Du da für einen Kettenschutz montiert?


Der war 2011 serienmäßig bei Islabikes verbaut.


----------



## LenaLi (8. August 2013)

Kennt jemand diesen kettenschutz?
http://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/article/islabikes-cnoc-16-just-in-37260/6/


----------



## jalgrattad (8. August 2013)

Hallo LenaLi,



> Kennt jemand diesen kettenschutz?


Der Kettenschutz ist wohl bei den Islabikes für den US-Markt standardmäßig dabei - siehe Islabikes' US CNOC 16 Produktspezifikation ("partial plastic chainguard") http://www.islabikes.com/us/bike_pages/pdfs/product_specs/Cnoc16-USA.pdf . Wenn Islabikes mal irgendwann wieder Bestellungen aus D annimmt, kann man den Kettenschutz bestimmt direkt mitbestellen. 

Bei den Fotos ist mir noch was aufgefallen: die US-Islabikes haben zumindestens in 16" eine Rücktrittbremse! Es scheint ein entsprechendes Gesetz zu geben: 





> per US CPSC laws that specify all "sidewalk bicycles" must  have coaster brakes, it also features a coaster brake.


 Steht auf der Textseite zu Deinem Bilder-Link: http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/islabikes-cnoc-16-just-in-37260/.

Auf der Islabikes-US-Website http://www.islabikes.com/us/bike_pages/cnoc16.html sieht man das so nicht, es steht aber in den Spezifikationen.

Da gehen also jetzt die Ressourcen von Islas Leuten hin und ich warte schon seit Monaten auf die Annahme meiner Beinn-20s-Bestellung 

Gruß
Jalgrattad


----------



## Diman (8. August 2013)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Da gehen also jetzt die Ressourcen von Islas Leuten hin und ich warte schon seit Monaten auf die Annahme meiner Beinn-20s-Bestellung


Was man nicht alles für den großen Bruder tut.  Isla soll mal eine Kooperation mit CRC angehen, dann klappt es sogar mit dem kostenlosen Versand.


----------



## mtb_user (8. August 2013)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> such nach den SKS Schutzblechen fürs Kokua like2bike 16
> 
> edit: oh mist , hab überlesen, dass du für 14 Zoll suchst....



Aber vielleicht passen die ja trotzdem?


----------



## LenaLi (8. August 2013)

Hallo Jalgrattad,

Vielen dank für deine antwort!


----------



## jalgrattad (8. August 2013)

LenaLi schrieb:


> "We are confident that we will be open again for international orders within the next two or three months, in fact very likely before that.""



Na, das sollte dann ja bald soweit sein. Bei dem Bestellstau könnten sie ja auch die ersten 100 Lieferungen oder so meistbietend versteigern, vielleicht können sie dann eher wieder einen neuen Container mit Rädern  in Thailand oder Vietnam ordern ...


----------



## klmp77 (9. August 2013)

ups bringt heute jari's cnoc 14!!! ich bin ja so aufgeregt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (9. August 2013)

klmp77 schrieb:


> ich bin ja so aufgeregt!!!


Sieht man auf dem Benutzerbild.


----------



## trifi70 (9. August 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Was man nicht alles für den großen Bruder tut.  Isla soll mal eine Kooperation mit CRC angehen, dann klappt es sogar mit dem kostenlosen Versand.


Is klar. 20-30% uffn Preis druff und denn "kostenlos" versenden... 

Die Situation im Moment is doch komfortabel: wer eins hat, wirds irgendwann über Einstandspreis wieder los. Und wer keins hat, hat gute Gründe zu basteln und nicht komplett fertig zu kaufen.


----------



## LarsiHasi (9. August 2013)

Islabikes wird wohl in naher Zukunft nicht mehr nach Europa liefern:

 Hi, 

Thank you for requesting an update on how weâre progressing towards being able to take orders from European customers.  

Islabikes is a relatively small company with a unique and very popular product.  A core value for us is the exceptional care we take ensuring every Islabike leaves our workshop exactly as designed.  This matters because designer and company director, Isla Rowntree is leading a quiet revolution in redefining how our children experience cycling and getting the detail right makes the difference.  

You may know that our superlight frames are designed around the proportions of a growing child but you may not be aware that weâve redesigned most of the parts as well.  Closer examination reveals our hallmark attention to detail on every âfit specificâ component that makes up an Islabike.  Weâve even gone a stage further with our own lightweight spokes, rims and tyres.  The child-friendly detail and unique design now gives children unparalleled comfort and performance. 

In providing a first class level of service, we train all our mechanics to prepare every bike very specifically. This is why an Islabike is so special and a joy to ride. We then embed this process within a personalised and efficient set of customer service procedures to ensure our customers have an excellent experience throughout ownership.  It would go against everything the company stands for if we lowered these standards to increase quantity.  We are growing as a company and there are pitfalls commonly associated with growth.  We are keen to avoid these and stay true to our core values of exceptional quality, first class service and intelligent design.

If we decide to market our bikes within Europe, the task will require scrupulous research and preparation.  Such a project would only happen if we felt convinced we could offer an excellent standard of service.  We are not in a position to do this at present. We have therefore decided to stay within our original business parameters and continue to serve our UK (and Eire) customers. 
We realise that some of you have waited patiently for us to make a decision.  

For those of you who have sent us an email since the suspension of our online ordering facility, we feel it is only fair to give you a one-off opportunity to place an order. This would strictly be for you and not for passing on to another family.  As a final gesture of goodwill a dedicated personalised order form is available from the link below.  Please submit your order form by Friday 30th August so we can prepare and dispatch your order. 

We fully understand that you may buy a bicycle from another company in the future and we respectfully accept this. We are delighted to have such a strong and dedicated following in Europe and would like to take this opportunity to thank you for your interest and support.

Best regards,

Islabikes.


----------



## trifi70 (9. August 2013)

Is doch nett, dass sie ihre Beweggründe so ausführlich darlegen. Und verstehen kann ich die Jungs auch. Du wirst noch genau ein Bike bestellen können, da Du eine Mail geschickt hattest? Glückwunsch 

Schlussfolgerung für alle Interessenten für fertige durchdachte Kinderräder: bestellt im Herbst, wenn ihr zu Ostern was verstecken wollt...


----------



## jalgrattad (12. August 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r die Info, LarsiHasi! Hab gleich nochmal per email bei Islabikes nachgehakt â mal sehen, ob ich auch so eine Antwort erhalte.


----------



## Diman (12. August 2013)

Wer zieht dann nach England um, damit wir die Räder über ihn bequem bestellen können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (12. August 2013)

Habe auch schon drüber nachgedacht: regelmäßig mit dem Bus nach England fahren, Räder einsacken, zurück und dann hier für normale Versandkosten anbieten. Preis orientiert sich an ebay-Auktionen für Gebrauchte + Neuwert-Aufschlag.


----------



## morph027 (12. August 2013)

Prinzipiell 'ne gute Idee...brauchst dort nur noch eine Adresse, an die man zustellen lassen kann. In eine Packstation werden die Dinger wohl kaum passen


----------



## Y_G (12. August 2013)

Dann zählt man aber als gewerblicher Verkäufer und hat damit auch einiges an Pflichten am Hacken... wobei es natürlich cool wäre wenn es Isla wieder in D gäbe!


----------



## DianaD80 (12. August 2013)

Die gleich Mail bekam ich heute auch...So ein Mist, war so happy für Sohnemann eine leichte Bikereihe gefunden zu haben, auch für die Zukunft...
Ein Cnoc16 habe ich jetzt über ebay ergattert. Echt super Sohnemann (4Jahre) ist begeistert! Sind am WE gleich mal ne 40km Tour ohne meckern gefahren!
Jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich jetzt mit meinem "Ticket" schon das Nachfolgemodell bestellen soll. Ich würde dann das Beinn 20 large nehmen, oder was meint ihr? Das Kania Twenty Team ist ja auch in der Gewichtsklasse, also dann mit dem Nachfolgemodell umsteigen? Bin so hin und hergerissen. So ganz verstehe ich die Argumentation ja nicht, denn ich denke die meisten Eltern kaufen ja doch die üblichen Verdächtigen Puky und Co.... So viel mehr können das doch auch nicht sein.


----------



## H1man (12. August 2013)

@ Trifi70
Ich habe  mit Isla telefoniert. Die akzeptieren nur englische Adresse und Geld  von einem englischem Konto.... Die Adresse darf kein Hotel sein. Direktverkauf ab Fabrik nicht mÃ¶glich......ð¢


----------



## trifi70 (12. August 2013)

Ja, so einfach werden sie es uns nicht machen. Ich werde da aber keine Zeit investieren, wir haben ein CNOC 16 und ab 20" gehen auch Kania und andere Verdächtige.

Allen die ein "Ticket" haben (wie Diana) kann ich aber nur raten, das zu nutzen. Zur Not hier im Forum anbieten.  Auch bei Kania sollte man deutlich im voraus bestellen, lehrt die Erfahrung. Insofern gibt sich das nichts. Aber das Isla wird vermutlich den höheren Wiederverkaufswert haben, da ja nun der Bestand auf aktuellem Niveau nahezu eingefroren ist. Den größten Vorteil (Gewicht, Optik) sehe ich beim CNOC. Ein Beinn wird sicher auch super weggehen. Und im Neuzustand wird ein solches Rad bei ebay exorbitante Preise erzielen.

Irgendwie erinnert mich das leicht an die Situation mit den Trabis, Ladas, Skodas etc. damals im Oschten: Auto neu gekauft (nach 10-15 Jahren Wartezeit), paar Jahre gefahren und dann über Neupreis weiterverkauft


----------



## klmp77 (12. August 2013)

Ich habe gottseidank einen Freund mit Migrationshintergrund, der seiner auf einer kleinen Insel lebenden Schwester aufgetragen hat, ein CNOC14 zu bestellen und per UPS zu mir zu senden. Freitag geliefert, seit Samstag fährt Jari (32 Monate, 2 Tage) Rad!
Ich bin stolz wie Oskar!


----------



## OpticalFlow (12. August 2013)

Bei mir kam heute abend auch so eine Email von Islabikes an - sozusagen ein Freischein um ein Rad zu bestellen. 

Hatte mich hier vor ca. 3/4 Wochen informiert weil ich fuer meinen Sohnemann (6 1/2 Jahre) ein Beinn 20" bestellen wollte. Es wurde dann doch ein Orbea MX 20 Dirt, da mir der Aufwand und die Wartezeit den Versand eines gebrauchten Isla aus UK zu organisieren dann doch zu hoch waren. 

Bin jetzt jedoch geneigt, meinen Freischein zu Nutzen um eines der Cnocs fuer meine Tochter (3 1/2 Jahre) zu bestellen. Ein recht schweres 14 Zoll Rad hat sie schon (kanns aber noch nicht ohne Stuetzraeder fahren), denke momentan an das Cnoc 16, damit wir bald auch zu viert als Familie auch mal eine laengere Radtour machen koennen. Angesichts der hohen Wiederverkaufserloese fuer gebrauchte Islas in DL muesste das ja eigentlich eine recht gute Investition sein.


----------



## Dakeyras (13. August 2013)

Da würde ich nicht lang überlegen... 
Wer weiß wann man in D wieder an islabikes rankommt... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Cyborg (13. August 2013)

H1man schrieb:


> @ Trifi70
> Ich habe  mit Isla telefoniert. Die akzeptieren nur englische Adresse und Geld  von einem englischem Konto.... Die Adresse darf kein Hotel sein. Direktverkauf ab Fabrik nicht mÃ¶glich......ð¢



Langsam wird es lÃ¤cherlich, Isla will einfach kein Geld mehr verdienen. Wenn die so weiter machen, hilft auch keine gute Marktstellung nach unten kann es noch viel schneller gehen als nach oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DianaD80 (13. August 2013)

Ich finde es auch sehr schade und verstehe die Argumentation nicht. USA wird bedient, aber Europa nicht? USA ist ja auch nicht gerade der kleinste Markt.
Ich bin mir halt unsicher, da ich das Beinn frühestens in 1,5 Jahren brauche und dann jetzt schon bestellen? Mmh wer weiß was sich bis dahin im Radmarkt tut? 
Finde die Räder toll, optisch super gelungen und leicht! Das einzige was mich ein wenig stört sind die "Teerschneider" beim Beinn 20. Das hat ja nur 1,3er Räder! Kania hat immerhin 1,75er. Und wir fahren normalerweise jetzt nicht nur Straße sondern eher Feldwege und Pfade und da sehe ich die schmalen Reifen doch als Nachteil. Was meint ihr? Wie ist die Meinung zum aktuellen Kania Twenty? Die alten sollen ja nicht so toll gewesen sein, zumindest was man hier im Forum so liest. Die sind ja (zumindest aktuell) etwas problemloser zu bekommen als die Islabikes.
Problem ist ja auch, dass das "Ticket" nur eine Laufzeit bis 30.08. hat und wir nächsten Donnerstag in den Urlaub fahren. Also nicht viel Zeit zum überlegen.
Ob man mit dem Ticket auch mehrere Bikes bestellen kann? Dann machen wir ne Sammelbestellung (so nach dem Motto, ich bestelle gleich alle Bikes fürs Kind) :-D


----------



## ALMU (13. August 2013)

Ich würde mir gar keinen Stress machen. Eventuell haben die eine Kooperation mit einer anderen Firma begonnen die ab nächstes Jahr den EU Markt bedienen soll.
Es kommt schon mal vor das Firmen sich die Produktion teilen und dann die Märkte aufgeteilt werden.


----------



## Diman (13. August 2013)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Isla will einfach kein Geld mehr verdienen.


Will die schon nur halt auf dem Ami-Markt. 



DianaD80 schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch sehr schade und verstehe die Argumentation nicht. USA wird bedient, aber Europa nicht? USA ist ja auch nicht gerade der kleinste Markt.


Das ist keine Argumentation sondern Marketing-Gelaber einfach ignorieren.


----------



## trifi70 (13. August 2013)

OpticalFlow schrieb:


> Bin jetzt jedoch geneigt, meinen Freischein zu Nutzen um eines der Cnocs fuer meine Tochter (3 1/2 Jahre) zu bestellen. Ein recht schweres 14 Zoll Rad hat sie schon (kanns aber noch nicht ohne Stuetzraeder fahren), denke momentan an das Cnoc 16, damit wir bald auch zu viert als Familie auch mal eine laengere Radtour machen koennen. Angesichts der hohen Wiederverkaufserloese fuer gebrauchte Islas in DL muesste das ja eigentlich eine recht gute Investition sein.


Würde genau so tun 

Diana, wenn Du selbst unsicher bist, dann tue jemanden hier was Gutes, gib ihm Dein Ticket und einigt Euch über den Preis. Win-Win-Situation


----------



## DianaD80 (13. August 2013)

Darüber denke ich ja nach , aber vorher will ich mir nur sicher sein, dass ich es nicht bereue...

Also her mit euren Erfahrungen Isla Beinn vs. Kania Twenty (neues 2013 Modell Team) das finde ich nämlich nciht schlecht in 2 Punkten: etwas breitere Reifen, trotzdem leicht (7,5kg) und man kann die Schlatung aufrüsten von 8 auf 16 Gänge (2. Ritzel zum nachträglichen Anbau) Klingt für mich als relativer "Fahrradlaie" doch recht interessant...


----------



## BOOZE (13. August 2013)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> aber vorher will ich mir nur sicher sein, dass ich es nicht bereue...



Uahhh 
schlimme Sache so was? 

Es ist nur ein blödes Kinderrad!


----------



## DianaD80 (13. August 2013)

Ja schon...aber eben nicht so ein Bleiteil mit denen 90% aller Kinder sich abquälen...


----------



## Diman (13. August 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Es ist nur ein blödes Kinderrad!


Aber ein echt gutes Kinderrad.


----------



## trifi70 (13. August 2013)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> Darüber denke ich ja nach , aber vorher will ich mir nur sicher sein, dass ich es nicht bereue...
> 
> Also her mit euren Erfahrungen Isla Beinn vs. Kania Twenty (neues 2013 Modell Team) das finde ich nämlich nciht schlecht in 2 Punkten: etwas breitere Reifen, trotzdem leicht (7,5kg) und man kann die Schlatung aufrüsten von 8 auf 16 Gänge (2. Ritzel zum nachträglichen Anbau) Klingt für mich als relativer "Fahrradlaie" doch recht interessant...


Reifen tauschen ist ja kein Act. Vorne 2fach meist nicht notwendig. Ich rate trotzdem eher zum Kania, weil man das beim Händler vorab Probe fahren kann (wenn wieder lieferbar, also im Herbst). Das Isla hat den Vorteil, bei 20" in 2 Rahmengrößen verfügbar zu sein und vermutlich mehr Geld beim Wiederverkauf zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DianaD80 (13. August 2013)

Danke für Deine Einschätzung.
Habe schon geschaut, Händler ist jetzt keiner richtig nah. Wie gesagt steht ein Radwechsel sowieso erst in 1-1,5 Jahren (je nach Wachstum des Zwerges an - ist jetzt erst auf Cnoc 16 umgestiegen). Denke ich werde dann einfach schauen, was sich in Bezug auf Isla oder Kania getan hat, vielleicht wirds ja noch leichter ;-)
Wiederverkauf ist mir erst einmal weniger wichtig. Vor allem wichtig, dass der Zwer ordentlich mitfahren kann (auch mal in den Bergen)

Also braucht jemand ein "Ticket" für ein Islabike? Wird meistbietend versteigert :-D


----------



## jalgrattad (13. August 2013)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich ein wenig stört sind die "Teerschneider" beim Beinn 20. Das hat ja nur 1,3er Räder! Kania hat immerhin 1,75er. Und wir fahren normalerweise jetzt nicht nur Straße sondern eher Feldwege und Pfade und da sehe ich die schmalen Reifen doch als Nachteil. Was meint ihr?


Wir haben ein 2012er Beinn 20 large mit den Kenda-Reifen in 1,5" (38 mm) - so wie geliefert - im Einsatz. Die Reifenwahl mit dem feinen Profil ist meiner Meinung nach recht gelungen, obwohl ich normalerweise auch breitere Reifen bevorzuge. Das Rad wurde problemlos über Straßen, Feld- und Waldwege gefahren, im Urlaub zuletzt auch mit Gepäck. Im Verhältnis zur Radgröße sind die Reifen ja auch vergleichbar mit einem 2,0"-Reifen bei 26", oder irre ich mich jetzt? Außerdem kommt ja mit zunehmendem Gewicht auch höherer Kraftaufwand zum Beschleunigen, was für die Kleinen ja auch nicht unerheblich ist.


----------



## jalgrattad (13. August 2013)

Unser Islabikes-Ticket ist heute auch gekommen, Juhu!


----------



## Taurus1 (13. August 2013)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> Wie ist die Meinung zum aktuellen Kania Twenty? Die alten sollen ja nicht so toll gewesen sein, zumindest was man hier im Forum so liest. Die sind ja (zumindest aktuell) etwas problemloser zu bekommen als die Islabikes.


 
Die "nicht so tollen" Kaniabikes waren die ersten Twentys, ab dem 2012er Modell hat sich die Geometrie geaendert und damit war das erledigt. Nach meiner persoenlichen Meinung sind die jeweiligen Kania und Isla Modelle in 20 und 24 Zoll in Preis und Leistung miteinander vergleichbar. Beide Marken haben ihre Vorteile, Nachteile eher weniger.

Die dickeren Reifen federn besser, wiegen dafuer mehr. Beim Kaniabike Twenty sind sie schon dran, beim Islabike kann man sie nachruesten.

An deiner Stelle wuerde ich ein Islabike deiner Wahl bestellen, wenn es da ist, entscheiden, ob es in den Keller kommt, bis es gebraucht wird, oder sofort weiterverkaufen.
Dann freut sich eben ein anderer ueber das neue Bike. Verlust machen wirst du nicht, hast aber eine gute Tat getan
Und kannst dich fruehzeitig um ein neues Kaniabike kuemmern. Herr Fischer (Kaniabikes.eu) beruecksichtigt auch Kundenwuensche bei Farbe und Ausstattung, das ist der groesste Vorteil von Kaniabikes.


----------



## DianaD80 (13. August 2013)

@Taurus:
Danke für Deine Antwort. Ich glaube dann werde ich ein Kania Twenty nehmen in 1-1,5 Jahren.

Also falls wer Interesse hat an einem Islabike, dann könnte ich eins über mein Ticket bestellen und dann weiterschicken. (bevorzugt im Raum München)
Wenn dann bräuchte ich die Info bis Sonntag, da wir danach in den Urlaub fahren und das Ticket nur bis 30. August gültig ist.


----------



## Taurus1 (13. August 2013)

Ich glaube, deine Mailbox laueft gerade ueber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DianaD80 (13. August 2013)

Nö noch nicht, mal sehen was sich ergibt und ob jemand Interesse hat.  Wie gesagt, das Angebot steht.
Ich denke es gehen evtl. auch 2 Bikes, wenn man argumentiert, dass man gleich das Nachfolgebike mitbestellen will.


----------



## H1man (14. August 2013)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> Nö noch nicht, mal sehen was sich ergibt und ob jemand Interesse hat.  Wie gesagt, das Angebot steht.
> Ich denke es gehen evtl. auch 2 Bikes, wenn man argumentiert, dass man gleich das Nachfolgebike mitbestellen will.




Bin gerade in Kontakt mit Isla, falls die mir keins schicken würde ich gerne auf dein Angebot zurückkommen! Melde mich spätestens heute Abend......falls das Ticket noch frei ist...
Vielen Dank
Andreas


----------



## DianaD80 (14. August 2013)

Okay, noch hat sich keiner weiter gemeldet. Bist also noch im Rennen


----------



## trifi70 (14. August 2013)

Dann ist Dein Briefkasten defekt.  Oder wir überschätzen den Bedarf und außer uns paar Hanseln hat gar keiner gemerkt, dass Isla nicht mehr liefert.


----------



## Diman (14. August 2013)

Woher soll die breite *sorry * Masse überhaupt was über Isla erfahren? Ich wurde in der off-line Welt auch oft gefragt was das denn für ein Rad ist.


----------



## DianaD80 (14. August 2013)

Ja das glaube ich auch...die meisten runzeln ja doch die Stirn, wenn man sich so nen Kopf um das Kinderrad macht...
Aber einen evtl. Interessenten gibts ja schon mal  ist mir fast lieber als wenn sich die Leute drum kloppen...


----------



## trifi70 (14. August 2013)

Die geistern durch diverse Foren. Rennrad, Triathlon, Eltern etc. Zudem gabs auch schon Zeitungsartikel dazu...


----------



## jalgrattad (14. August 2013)

Meine Propaganda hat jedenfalls im Familien- und Freundeskreis schon einige Bestellungen ausgelöst. 

Man muß ja was gegen die Übermacht der einfältigen Pukys tun!


----------



## DianaD80 (14. August 2013)

Stimmt!
Bloß, dass die Propaganda jetzt im Sande verläuft 
Aber andere Mütter haben ja auch schöne Kinder... (Woom und Kania)


----------



## H1man (14. August 2013)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> Ja das glaube ich auch...die meisten runzeln ja doch die Stirn, wenn man sich so nen Kopf um das Kinderrad macht...
> Aber einen evtl. Interessenten gibts ja schon mal  ist mir fast lieber als wenn sich die Leute drum kloppen...



Islabikes hat mir gerade eins zugesagt  
Vielen Dank für Dein Angebot

LG
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DianaD80 (14. August 2013)

Na super, Glückwunsch.
Also noch wer ohne Freifahrtschein?


----------



## DianaD80 (14. August 2013)

@H1man:
Was bestellst Du denn für eins?


----------



## H1man (15. August 2013)

Nachdem ich jetzt nocheinmal eine Nacht darüber geschlafen habe werde ich ein Kania twenty kaufen.......


----------



## Cyborg (15. August 2013)

@H1man Albträume gehabt?


----------



## trifi70 (15. August 2013)

H1man schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt nocheinmal eine Nacht darüber geschlafen habe werde ich ein Kania twenty kaufen.......


Gute Entscheidung  Is auch leichter (noch leichter zu bekommen). Wir hungern Isla jetzt einfach aus und bestellen da nix mehr!


----------



## OpticalFlow (15. August 2013)

So ... habe vorgestern ein Cnoc 14 in Pink fuer meine Tochter bestellt und gestern kam die Auftragsbestaetigung. 
Mit etwas Glueck kommt sie noch zum Fahren bevor der Winter einsetzt und es wieder so frueh dunkel wird.


----------



## Cyborg (16. August 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wir hungern Isla jetzt einfach aus und bestellen da nix mehr!


Habt doch Mitleid mit Inselbewohnern, die werden schon nur dann bezahlt wenn die Arbeit bzw. das Ticket da ist. 
Großbritannien auf dem Weg zum Armenhaus der EU


----------



## DianaR (18. August 2013)

Falls das Ticket noch zu haben ist und ich nicht zu spät bin, hätte ich grosses Interesse. Wir haben gestern die "Klassiker" in unserem hiesigen Fahrradladen ausprobiert und mein erster Sohn, der von der Grösse schon ein 24 haben sollte, kam mit denen nicht klar. Deshalb ein 20er zu kaufen, finde ich blöd, zumal der jüngere Bruder auch schon auf das 20er passt und in einem Jahr kann ich dann zu den beiden 20er ein 24er kaufen...


----------



## Taurus1 (18. August 2013)

Vieleicht hilt dir das weiter:
Voraussichtlich ab Oktober kann Kaniabikes.eu wieder liefern. Die haben das 24er in 2 Größen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (18. August 2013)

OpticalFlow schrieb:


> So ... habe vorgestern ein Cnoc 14 in Pink fuer meine Tochter bestellt und gestern kam die Auftragsbestaetigung.



ich bestelle morgen ein beiin 24   hast du schon einen liefertermin genannt bekommen und wie schaut es bei dir mit der steuer aus? mich macht der satz so stutzig 
_"Our advertised prices include UK VAT. For orders placed from Germany and Finland your local VAT rate will be applied and the price charged will vary accordingly. We will supply confirmation of order and exact prices prior to you making payment."
_

achja, wie ging das mit der bezahlung? paypal, kreditkarte?


----------



## OpticalFlow (18. August 2013)

Hallo Ann,
also die Mehrwertsteuer in UK scheint 20% zu sein, in DL 19%. Die Rechnung kam per Email, wenn ich den ausgewiesenen Betrag fuer VAT durch Gesamtpreis incl. Versand teile kommen 0.19 raus, also wurde der deutsche Satz berechnet - im Endeffekt minimal billiger.

Bezahlung geht laut der Anleitung entweder telefonisch per Kreditkarte oder per Auslandsueberweisung. Ich werde das per Kreditkarte machen.


----------



## Ann (18. August 2013)

@OpticalFlow
super, danke für deine info´s. war bloß verwundert wegen der steuer, wegen eu, aber nun paßt es ja  
ich werde das dann wohl auch über kreditkarte machen, hoffe mal, mein englisch reicht dafür noch aus


----------



## trifi70 (18. August 2013)

KK ist problemlos, man muss halt ein kurzes Telefonat führen. Belastung erfolgte bei uns sofort. Bei Überweisung muss man bedenken, dass die Umrechnung von Eur nach Pfund Tageskursabhänig ist. Etwas mehr überweisen, dann passts.


----------



## tripletschiee (18. August 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Bei Überweisung muss man bedenken, dass die Umrechnung von Eur nach Pfund Tageskursabhänig ist. Etwas mehr überweisen, dann passts.



Nein! Man macht einen internationale Sepa-Überweisung und überweist den Pfund-Betrag. Die Abrechnung auf dem eigenen Konto erfolgt dann nach dem Tageskurs.


----------



## trifi70 (18. August 2013)

Dann ist das jetzt anders. Liegt das an Einführung von Sepa? Oder an meiner Bank?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (19. August 2013)

Sepa geht *nur* in EUR, man muss schon eine Swift-Überweisung machen.


----------



## tuubaduur (19. August 2013)

Kann man Isla Bikes nun in Deutschland bestellen, oder nicht?

Was kostet der Transport?

Muss man mit denen telefonieren?

Ich verstehe das nicht: "â¢We are not able to supply customers wishing to order an Islabike from outside the UK and Ireland."

Wie habt ihr das gemacht?

Alternativ: hat jemand ein BEINN 24 in pink zum verkauf?

Danke.


----------



## trifi70 (19. August 2013)

Grad ma geschaut, ich kann nur in Eur überweisen, Pfund geht nicht, zumindest nicht onlein. Auch mit SEPA nicht. Würde deswegen aufrunden. Nein, würde KK bevorzugen 
  @_tuba_ Bestellung nur noch wenn Du ein "Ticket" hast, lies bitte ma ein paar Beiträge weiter oben.


----------



## Cyborg (19. August 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Grad ma geschaut, ich kann nur in Eur überweisen, Pfund geht nicht, zumindest nicht onlein. Auch mit SEPA nicht


SEPA single euro payment area, nichts Pfund überweisen. Online sollte man für Auslandsüberweisungen freigeschaltet sein, dann kann man eine kostenpflichtige Fremdwährungüberweisung machen. Es kann aber sein, dass Isla die Zahlung in EUR akzeptiert, dann geht auch SEPA.


----------



## Ann (19. August 2013)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> Kann man Isla Bikes nun in Deutschland bestellen, oder nicht?.



nein, kann man nicht mehr, nur noch mit ticket, wenn man sich vorher hat eintragen lassen.



tuubaduur schrieb:


> Was kostet der Transport?.



mit ticket 30 GB fürs beein 24



tuubaduur schrieb:


> Muss man mit denen telefonieren?.



kreditkarte geht nur telefonisch



tuubaduur schrieb:


> Alternativ: hat jemand ein BEINN 24 in pink zum verkauf?



das wird mehr als schwer. gebrauchte aus der bucht liegen teilweise über dem neupreis und nachdem isla bekannt gegeben hat, nicht mehr nach europa zu liefern, denke ich, werde die preise eher noch steigen. 

wo wohnst du denn? stuttgart ist ja auch groß  plz?


----------



## tuubaduur (19. August 2013)

Danke kann ich zu der Antwort fast nicht sagen, oder )

An so ein Ticket kommt man nun nicht mehr, oder weiss jemand einen Trick?


----------



## currygott (25. August 2013)

Weiß jemand, wie lange es ab dem telefonischen Bezahltermin noch bis zur Lieferung dauert?

Ich hab vor einem Jahr eins bestellt und hatte damals keinen Telefontermin, das funktionierte so dass man anrief und zahlte. Dieses Mal gab es einen Telefontermin der Mitte September liegt. Ist ab da die Telefontermin dann noch mal 6 Wochen?


----------



## Tret (26. August 2013)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> Danke kann ich zu der Antwort fast nicht sagen, oder )
> 
> An so ein Ticket kommt man nun nicht mehr, oder weiss jemand einen Trick?



Hallo tuubaduur,
Du könntest jemanden mit einem Ticket bitten, Deine Bestellung zu seiner eigenen hinzuzufügen. Aber vermutlich haben alle schon bestellt, da die Frist ja Ende August ist.

Gruß,
Tret


----------



## Tret (26. August 2013)

currygott schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie lange es ab dem telefonischen Bezahltermin noch bis zur Lieferung dauert?
> 
> Ich hab vor einem Jahr eins bestellt und hatte damals keinen Telefontermin, das funktionierte so dass man anrief und zahlte. Dieses Mal gab es einen Telefontermin der Mitte September liegt. Ist ab da die Telefontermin dann noch mal 6 Wochen?



Hallo currygott,
also ich hatte Anfang August mit Isla wegen nach der Lieferzeiten für ein innerhalb von UK telefoniert (Cnoc 16). Da hieß es: 4 Wochen bis sie selber das Rad haben, dann nochmal 2 Wochen für den Versand innerhalb UK.
Also wäre ich jetzt mal optimistisch: bis zum Telefontermin sind es ja ca. 4 Wochen. Dann haben Sie hoffentlich das Rad selber schon da. Dann noch 2 Wochen für den Versand dazu und die Räder könnten Ende September in D sein. Aber so genau weiß das natürlich keiner bei den langen Zeiträumen.

Gruß,
Tret


----------



## docade (26. August 2013)

falls jemand noch ein gebrauchtes cnoc 16 sucht...:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Isla-Bikes-C...0963313302?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item43bec3d296


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docade (26. August 2013)

Wenn noch einer ein Ticket zu vergeben hätte, mein "Großer" würde sich über ein Cnoc 14 sehr freuen...!


----------



## tripletschiee (30. August 2013)

Hab gerade die Order Confirmation bekommen.
Ich hab zwei Bikes bestellt und werde die auch bekommen! 

...

..

Keine Panik! Sind nicht für mich .....


----------



## tuubaduur (2. September 2013)

Danke für den weiteren Tipp. Ich habe beschlossen nun doch in D zu bleiben und mich mit den Kania Bikes ein wenig beschäftigt. Schlussendlich gleicher Preis, kein Stress mit Lieferung und einene Händler in nicht zu grosser Entfernung.

Ausserdem verstehe ich die Beweggründe von Isla nicht. Ziemlich british, das Ganze.

Gruss tuubaduur


----------



## Magico80 (2. September 2013)

Hatte ich auch geschaut. Ist schon einiges teurer wenn man vom UVP ausgeht. 339 zu 234 (+30 versand) für das Cnoc16 bzw Kania ist schon ein Unterschied zumal das Cnoc auch leichter ist.


----------



## trifi70 (2. September 2013)

Bei den kleinen hat Isla klar die Nase vorne, 14er ist konkurrenzlos, 16er auch deutlich leichter als die Konkurrenz. Bei den 20ern hat Isla noch den Vorteil, 2 Größen anzubieten. Ansonsten nimmt sich das preislich nicht viel und bei Kania kann man deutlich besser individualisieren und kommt gegen Geld auch leichter ohne hinterher neue mittelmäßige Teile rumliegen zu haben... Braucht halt etwas Geduld, aber jetzt im Herbst ist sicher ein guter Zeitpunkt, drüber nachzudenken, wenn man das Rad zu Ostern in den Händen haben möchte.


----------



## Mamara (2. September 2013)

Grad mal auf der Kaniaseite geguckt, interessant verbauter Kettenschutz


----------



## Ann (2. September 2013)

also gleicher preis find ich auch nicht wirklich. ich zahl jetzt für das beein 24 mit licht, schutzbleche, gepäckträger, namenszug, flaschenhalter + flasche, ständer und werkzeug inkl. versand nicht ganz 570 euro. da ist das kania team ohne versand und ohne die ganzen zusatzteile schon teurer. dann kommt das isla in pink, da teal leider nicht lieferbar war, das kania hätte lackiert werden müssen, denn weiß oder blau geht gar nicht - also noch arbeit und weitere kosten....


----------



## trifi70 (2. September 2013)

Ann: Möcht mich nicht über +-50 Eur streiten, wenn das Isla eh nicht mehr geliefert wird. Hatte mal für 20" durchgerechnet und das Kania fürs bessere Angebot (Preis und Gewicht sowie Individualisierung) befunden, obwohl momentan nur in einer Größe lieferbar. Natürlich, wenn dir die Farbe passt und Du noch eins bekommst, is doch prima  Wenn ICH aber weiß möchte, dann darf ich das Isla zerlegen (gut, muss ich sowieso, weil einige Teile gewechselt werden müssen), neu Lack drauf und nach dem Zusammenbau (mit zusätzlich kostenden Teilen) habe ich Innenlager u.ä. hier rumliegen... Also: jeder wie für ihn am besten passend. 

mamara: Was stört?


Mamara schrieb:


> Grad mal auf der Kaniaseite geguckt, interessant verbauter Kettenschutz


----------



## Diman (2. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> mamara: Was stört?


 Wie soll man denn die Kurbel drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (2. September 2013)

Ja, stimmt, das ist wieder das alte Bild. Der Fotograf hatte das eigentlich nach meinem Hinweis damals direkt korrigiert. Damals fiel es mir sofort auf, heute gar nicht, komisch das  Aber ich bin mit dem Tag heute eh schon seit 10:00 durch... 

Muss ich wohl nochmal Bescheid sagen. Geschichte war irgendwie so, dass zunächst nur 1 Kettenschutz physisch da war und wegen Zeitmangel wurde der nur am blauen montiert und fotografiert, am pinken dann wohl reinmontiert am PC. Dabei passiert dann sowas... Wer das Rad kauft ( sofern er denn irgendwo noch eins ergattert), bekommt dann die funktionale Version montiert, wo sich die Kurbel auch drehen lässt.


----------



## trifi70 (2. September 2013)

Ok, jetzt seh ichs erst: falsche Seite  Wie schon mehrmals (nicht nur von mir) hier klargestellt ist die korrekte Herstellerseite kaniabikes.*eu*. Die .de Seite ist ein Händler, der offenbar das alte Foto in seinem Shop drin hat.


Mamara schrieb:


> Grad mal auf der Kaniaseite geguckt, interessant verbauter Kettenschutz


----------



## Mamara (2. September 2013)

Wie auch schon mehrmals klar gestellt, dann sollte der Hersteller seine gefühlt 53 Internetanlaufstellen mal endlich unter einen Hut bringen.



trifi70 schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt seh ichs erst: falsche Seite  Wie schon mehrmals (nicht nur von mir) hier klargestellt ist die korrekte Herstellerseite kaniabikes.*eu*. Die .de Seite ist ein Händler, der offenbar das alte Foto in seinem Shop drin hat.


----------



## trifi70 (2. September 2013)

Wenn das so einfach wäre, würde er es tun. 

Nein, es ist kein technisches Problem...


----------



## Taurus1 (2. September 2013)

##Trollmodus on##
_Und wieder wird die Homepagediskussion aufs neue gestartet, von Leuten die die Story eigentlich schon kennen._
_Ist halt nicht einfach, eine vergebene Domain zu bekommen, und das schlechte Photoshop-Foto ist Wasser auf die Muehlen der Leidenschaflichen Kaniabike-Hasser._

_Dafuer stimmt die Qualitaet der Raeder, mir ist bislang nur eine Reklamation bekannt._

_Hat sich eigentlich was an der Qualitaet der Islaradnaben der CNOCs bzw. deren Montage geaendert?_
##Trollmodus off##

So, und nun Schluss mit dem gegenseitigem Aergern, wieder was hoffentlich Produktives:

Der Preis vom 16er Kania relativiert sich durch die zumindest theoretisch laengere Nutzungsdauer. Wenn ich von den Bildern vom Kaniabike und CNOC 16 ausgehe, ist der Sattel beim Kania tiefer einstellbar, dadurch und durch das fehlende Oberrohr kann es schon frueher benutzt werden und man brauch kein 14er *und* 16er.
Soweit zumindest die Theorie, hier im Forum hat sich leider noch keiner als Kaniabike 16 -Kaeufer geoutet.

Ein 16er Kania ist billiger als ein CNOC 14 *und* 16
Ein 16er Kania ist leichter als ein CNOC 14 *und* 16

Dafuer haben die Islabikes den einzigartigen Vorteil, dass man sie fast zum Neupreis, angeblich sogar manchmal drueber, weiterverkaufen kann. *Wenn sie denn lieferbar sind.*
Aber das Problem gibt es bei Kaniabikes (und Woombikes) im Moment auch.
@_Ann_


> also gleicher preis find ich auch nicht wirklich. ich zahl jetzt für das beein 24 mit licht, schutzbleche, gepäckträger, namenszug, flaschenhalter + flasche, ständer und werkzeug inkl. versand nicht ganz 570 euro. da ist das kania team ohne versand und ohne die ganzen zusatzteile schon teurer..


 
Wenn du das Kaniabike Team als vergleich nimmst, hast du aber die deutlich besser und leichter ausgestatte Leichtvariane mit 8,5 kg.
Wenn du das Twentyfour Basic als vergleich nimmst, wird es deutlich guenstiger.
Dann noch die gleich breiten Reifen (wegen der Daempfung) und du musst beim Islabike noch was drauflegen.

Mit einem Haendler vor der Tuer hast du auch keine Versandkosten und bekommst es fertig montiert, ausserdem innerhalb von Deutschland Versandkostenfrei (habe jetzt nur bei einem Haendler geguckt).

Im Endeffekt sind sie ungefaehr gleich gut und gleich teuer. (und momentan gleich schlecht lieferbar, wenn man mal von der _voellig illegalen Ticketweitergabe _absieht)

Bei Kaniabikes bekommst du ausserdem auf Nachfrage (gegen moderaten Aufpreis) die Wunschfarbe gepulvert, bei Islabikes nicht moeglich, wenn die Farbe nicht dabei ist.


----------



## Diman (2. September 2013)

####Trollmodus on##### Kania sieht zum Würgen aus, da hilft auch theoretisch längere Nutzungsdauer nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (2. September 2013)

Islabikes sehen Altbacken aus!
Und ausserdem haben die CNOCs total haessliche Ausfallenden

#############Trollmodus off#############

Vielleicht sollten wir einen "Was ich fuer gut halte, ist das beste, und alles andere Taugt Nix!" Thread aufmachen, wo wir alle richtig  und  und  und vielleicht auch  koennen!

Schade, es gibt hier keine Smilies mit Baseballschlaeger und Kettensaegen


----------



## Mamara (2. September 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Ein 16er Kania ist billiger als ein CNOC 14 *und* 16
> Ein 16er Kania ist leichter als ein CNOC 14 *und* 16



Auf was für nem Baum pennst du denn oder doch vergessen den Troll-Modus aus zu schalten?

Die Cnoc sind schon lange unter echten 6KG und das Kania mit 6,7 angegeben!
Und 240Pfund inkl. Versand fürs 16" sind aktuell so 282Euro, Kania ruft 339Euro auf.


----------



## Taurus1 (2. September 2013)

Ich sagte doch *Ein *Kanibike 16 als ein CNOC 14* und* 16

Also als beide zusammen!

Vielleicht haette ich noch auf Ironie schalten muessen, zumindest beim Gewicht.


----------



## Mamara (2. September 2013)

Ja, is klasse wenn man sich in der niedrigsten Sattelposition fast die Knöchel am Sattel stossen kann. Hauptsache 14" gespart.


----------



## Taurus1 (2. September 2013)

Zur Abwechslung das Bild vom Blauen mit richtigem Kettenschutz


----------



## Taurus1 (2. September 2013)

Ich haette eher bedenken, dass die Kurbel spaeter zu kurz wird. Ist halt ein Kompromiss mit der Laenge. Das Problem gibt es wohl beim Orbea Grow auch.
Aber Kurbel in passender Laenge finden und tauschen ist doch heute auch kein so grosser Akt mehr.


----------



## hawiro (2. September 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> [ ... ]
> Aber Kurbel in passender Laenge finden und tauschen ist doch heute auch kein so grosser Akt mehr.


Echt? Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer kürzeren Kurbel für das Rad unseres Jüngsten, und bin ziemlich am verzweifeln, weil ich nix gescheites finde. Ich hatte auch schon die einschlägigen Threads hier durchkämmt, aber die verlinkten Teile passen entweder nicht, oder sind aus dem Sortiment geflogen, oder ... Für entsprechende Tips wäre ich deswegen sehr dankbar.


----------



## Ann (2. September 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Wenn du das Twentyfour Basic als vergleich nimmst, wird es deutlich guenstiger.
> Dann noch die gleich breiten Reifen (wegen der Daempfung) und du musst beim Islabike noch was drauflegen.



Naja, macht es wirklich so einen extremen Unterschied ob ich auf Straße 1,5 oder 1,75 fahre? Beim Isla bin ich ja schon vom Gewicht unter dem Basic, zumal beim Kania ja noch die Pedale dazukommen! Ich bin nicht der Profi, wie ihr, aber... ich wage zu bezweifeln, daß ich mit 70 Euro hinkomme, wenn ich  LED-Beleuchtungsset, Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger, Namenszug, Flaschenhalter + Flasche, Ständer und Imbus dazu kaufen muß....und dann soll das deutlich günstiger sein  



Taurus1 schrieb:


> Bei Kaniabikes bekommst du ausserdem auf Nachfrage (gegen moderaten Aufpreis) die Wunschfarbe gepulvert, bei Islabikes nicht moeglich, wenn die Farbe nicht dabei ist.



Stimmt, aber beim Isla hatte ich halt den Vorteil, daß ich aus 5 Farben (3 Standard + 2 Sonderfarben, mittlerweile sogar noch ne 3te) wählen kann, da ist leichter was dabei, als bei weiß oder blau. Wie gesagt, lackieren wäre kein Problem gewesen, aber mehr Kosten und Arbeit, also ich sehe da immer noch nicht, wo es bei Kania günstiger oder preisgleich sein soll. Bei Ilsa wurden auch alle Anfragen innerhalb von einem Tag beantwortet, beim anderen eher schleppend, bis sehr schleppend. Aber ist ja auch egal, es gibt Kaniafan´s und Islaanhänger, ist auch vollkommen ok. Wir freuen uns auf´s Isla und die Form spricht mich für ein Mädel auch viel mehr an, vor allem auch die "richtigen" Schutzbleche, auch wenn die hier nie jemand braucht


----------



## Taurus1 (2. September 2013)

Sorry, mit deutlich guenstiger meinte ich deutlich guenstiger als das Team.
Kania Basic mit Pedalen (ca. 300 Gramm) und Islabike mit den gleichen Reifen sind in etwa gleich schwer (wenn man die haben will, sonst kann man sich natuerlich Gewicht und Geld dafuer sparen).
Wenn ich schon auf das Gewicht schaue, brauche ich keine festen Schutzbleche, dann kommen klickschutzbleche bei Bedarf dran (15 - 20 Euro?).
Gepaecktraeger kommt ebenfalls keiner dran, ich halte nichts davon, dass Kinder sich irgendwelchen Kram hinten drauf laden, oder vieleicht noch Passagiere mitnehmen (auch wenn wir das frueher selbst gemacht haben).
Flasche und Flaschenhalter unter 5 Euro.
LED-Beleuchtung 30 Euro?
Namenszug 5 Euro beim naechten Folienmann, oder billiger bei Ebay.

Aber du sagst es ja selbst, die eine bevorzugen dass, die anderen das andere...


----------



## zwischenmeerer (3. September 2013)

Nun, das Thema scheint sich vorerst erledigt zu haben. 

Nicht nur ist die Website von Islabikes ist seit einiger Zeit redesigned (mit Extra-Seiten für die USA!), sondern ich erhielt heute (03.09.2013) auf eine Bestellung hin die Antwort, man sei UK based und würde nicht mehr auf den Kontinent (Kontinental-Europa) liefern. 

Das klang Ende des Jahres noch anders, aber nun muss ich mir wohl eine Alternative zum Beinn 26 suchen...

Hat da jemand einen Vorschlag für ein Kinderrad, dass trekkingbike-tauglich umzurüsten ist, also:  
* mit Ösen an Gabel und Rahmen für Radschützer und 
* Gepäckträger
* 26er Räder (wg. Nabendynamo)
* trotzdem einen kleinen 14-15" / 35-38 cm Rahmen
* leicht natürlich

Momentan sehe ich nur halbwegs das Stevens Junior Tour 26, wo ich den vorderen Zahnkranz entfernen (ich bin Flachländler) und den D3N20 gg. einen N72/N80 oder SP PV-8 tauschen würde, ebenso Reifen und Schläuche, das würde schon mal etwas Gewichtsreduzierung bringen...

Danke im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (3. September 2013)

Also wollen die tatsaechlich gar nicht mehr nach Resteuropa liefern? Das ist schon krass!

Sie werden schon sehen, was sie davon haben, statt nach Europ nach USA zu exportieren. In Amiland lernen die Kiddies oft erst mit 6 oder 7 Jahren Fahrrad fahren, da werden sich nicht viele CNOC's verkaufen.
Die Amis sind ausserdem generell nicht so Kinderbike verrueckt wie wir, von ein paar Ausnahmen vielleicht abgesehen.

btw gehoert Amerika schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr zu UK, dann duerften sie dahin auch nicht liefern.

Auch wenn ich vielleicht manchmal den Eindruck erwecke, Islabike-Hasser zu sein, so schlimm bin ich nicht. Ich finde die Raeder bis auf ein, zwei Sachen nicht schlecht, hat vielleicht auch was mit Geschmack zu tun, und ueber den laesst sich sowieso trefflich streiten. (Gell @Diman )

Wenn sie wirklich gar nicht mehr liefern, waere das schade. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschaeft und haelt die Preise (mehr oder weniger) im Rahmen. Und gegen groessere Auswahl haben wohl die wenigsten was.


@_zwischenmeerer_

Was haelst du von Frog Bikes, das Frog 69 oder 73, beides 26er die Zahl gibt die minimum Innenbeinlaenge an


----------



## zwischenmeerer (3. September 2013)

@Taurus1

Danke für den superschnellen Antwort-Post! 
Frog Bikes kannte ich bislang noch nicht, aber die sehen definitiv interessant aus. Werde mal Kontakt aufnehmen...


----------



## trifi70 (3. September 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Also wollen die tatsaechlich gar nicht mehr nach Resteuropa liefern? Das ist schon krass!


Das ist Fakt, seit Wochen, leider. Es gab noch die Möglichkeit mit "Ticket", aber ist nun auch vorbei.


----------



## Büscherammler (3. September 2013)

Kann mir jemand der glücklichen Cnoc 14 Besitzer die Maße des Kartons ausmessen? Kontakte nach England habe ich, brauche nur etwas um das Paket weiterzuschicken (UPS?).


----------



## Green Chili (3. September 2013)

Oh verd...t! Ich hätte das CNOC 14 gleich vor einem halben Jahr bestellen sollen, als ich das erste Mal davon gelesen hatte  .

Aber damals war mein Sohnemann noch nicht so weit, er hat das Pedaletreten einfach nicht hinbekommen; jetzt (er ist 6 Jahre alt und hat Down-Syndrom) hat es plötzlich Klick gemacht und er ist - dank jahrelangem Laufradtraining - zu meiner großen Überraschung einfach aufgestiegen und losgefahren . 

Allerdings ist das uralte 12''-Rad, mit dem es geklappt hat, eigentlich schon zu klein für ihn - und er hat wegen der bescheuerten Rücktrittbremse große Schwierigkeiten mit dem Anfahren (alles Andere klappt super).

16'' andererseits wäre noch zu groß, von daher wäre ein 14''-Rad ohne Rücktrittbremse absolut ideal. Falls also irgendjemand ein gebrauchtes CNOC 14 abzugeben hätte, würde er jemanden sehr glücklich machen !


----------



## Taurus1 (3. September 2013)

Wie groß ist er denn?
Frog Bikes hat auch 14 und 16 Zöller. Die Zahl im Namen der Frog Bikes gibt immer die Innenbeinlänge an. Sie haben auch eine übersichtliche Size Chart.

http://www.frogbikes.com/lightweight-kids-bikes/hybrid-bikes/

Und das wichtigste ist: Sie liefern auch nach Deutschland! 25 Pfund Versandkosten, oder so.


----------



## Green Chili (4. September 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist er denn?


Gerade mal so 104cm - Schrittlänge ist 42-43cm. Sind die Frog Bikes auch ohne Rücktrittbremse?


----------



## trolliver (4. September 2013)

Hallo Green Chili

Ungefähr mit den Maßen hat Philipp sein CNOC16 bekommen (seine Innenbeinlänge war sogar noch geringer: 38 oder 39) und ist gleich super damit losgefahren. Allerdings konnte er schon zuvor gut fahren. Ist natürlich kein Vergleich, ich sage das nur wegen der Größe, nicht, daß ihr dann in einem halben Jahr das nächstgrößere bräuchtet oder wolltet. Jetzt naht ja ohnehin der Winter.

Mit seinen kurzen Beinen kam Philipp bei ganz reingesteckter Sattelstütze mit beiden Schuhspitzen satt auf den Boden, doch keinesfalls mit dem flachen Fuß. Zudem gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit, den Sattel von Islas Rohan (Laufrad) mitzuordern, der baut noch einmal 2cm tiefer laut Forenberichten.

Oliver


----------



## bwholo75 (4. September 2013)

mal ganz ehrlich: diejenigen, die das Islabike-Thema schon länger verfolgen werden es, denke ich, bestätigen....im Sommer treffen die Herrschaften auf der Insle immer die Aussage dass sie nicht nach Deutschland liefern. Innerhalb der Saison auch irgendwie nachvollziehbar. Ab Oktober läufts aber auch da wieder normal und ich denke schon dass die weiterhin den deutschen Markt versorgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (4. September 2013)

Dann hast du dieses Mal nicht genau hingesehen, das ist eine andere Kiste.


----------



## Ann (4. September 2013)

@bwholo75

dann lies mal post 1264, trolliver sagte es ja schon, ist diesmal ne andere kiste.


----------



## bwholo75 (4. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Dann hast du dieses Mal nicht genau hingesehen, das ist eine andere Kiste.





Ann schrieb:


> @bwholo75
> 
> dann lies mal post 1264, trolliver sagte es ja schon, ist diesmal ne andere kiste.



jep, da habt Ihr wohl recht, das habe ich nicht gelesen....irgendwie die ganze Seite nicht.....!
Auch wenn ich in der glücklichen Lage bin sowohl ein 14er, als auch ein 16er und ein 20small zu Hause stehen zu haben- ich hoffe die überlegen sich das nochmal gründllich ; -))


----------



## Green Chili (4. September 2013)

bwholo75 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich in der glücklichen Lage bin sowohl ein 14er, als auch ein 16er und ein 20small zu Hause stehen zu haben



Na, die brauchst Du doch bestimmt nicht ALLE, oder ?


----------



## trolliver (4. September 2013)

Von außen ist es eh schwer, sich ein Bild von der Firmenpolitik zu machen. Wir hier haben ja den Eindruck, jeder wolle ein Isla, und über Ebay gehen die Dinger weg wie warme Semmeln. Nachher verkaufen die nach Kontinentaleuropa jedoch keine 1000 Stück, so daß der Aufwand in keinem Verhältnis zum Ertrag steht. Dann kommen ein paar Gespräche, Analysen und Sitzungen und man beschließt, richtig in den Markt einzusteigen. Allerdings nicht in Europa, wo man in zig Ländern Vertretungen finden muß für jeweils 20 bis 150 Bikes, sondern in Amiland, wo man sich einfach mehr erhofft. Wenn der Vertriebsweg von Vietnam aus an die Westküste dann auch noch profitabler ist, weil günstiger, könnte die Rechnung aufgehen. Es gibt zwar in Amiland viele adipöse Kügelchen, die für einen Block ins Auto steigen und kutschiert werden, doch es gibt genau so sportbegeisterte Eltern.

Für die ist es jedenfalls ein Risiko, daher können und / oder wollen sie nicht noch gleichzeitig Einzelhandel für ein paar Verrückte auf dem Kontinent spielen.


----------



## bwholo75 (4. September 2013)

Green Chili schrieb:


> Na, die brauchst Du doch bestimmt nicht ALLE, oder ?



aktuell schon noch ! Sohnemann fährt mit seinen 3 Jahren auf dem Vorjahres-14er seiner Schwester! Die fährt aktuell das 16er. Auf dem 20small kann sie zwar fahren, aber momentan ist das noch ein Tick zu groß, deswegen ....Lager 
Das 20er hab ich übrigens hier aus dem Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (4. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Für die ist es jedenfalls ein Risiko, daher können und / oder wollen sie nicht noch gleichzeitig Einzelhandel für ein paar Verrückte auf dem Kontinent spielen.


Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein ein bereits verpacktes Bike ins EU-"Ausland" zu versenden.  Na ja egal, ich brauche erstmal kein Kinderrad. Und was Isla in 2-3 Jahren macht wissen die bestimmt selbst noch nicht.


----------



## nervexc9.0 (4. September 2013)

> Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein ein bereits verpacktes Bike ins EU-"Ausland" zu versenden



Damit ist es ja nicht in jedem Fall getan, du musst ja auch evtl. Garantiesachen und Rücksendungen regeln. Das braucht vielleicht / hoffentlich nicht jeder Kunde, dennoch verursacht das ja im Unternehmen Kosten. Wenn der Anspruch wirklich "klein aber fein" ist und sie mit ihren Absatzmärkten klar kommen, und sie das auch so kommunizieren, finde ich das schon akzeptabel...obwohl ich ja selber gerne bestellen würde 

Gruß


----------



## Diman (4. September 2013)

nervexc9.0 schrieb:


> Wenn der Anspruch wirklich "klein aber fein" ist



Wer "klein aber fein" ist und bleiben will, der muss vor allem nicht nach Ami-Land expandieren. Der Eiertanz seitens Isla nervt nur.  Mal sehen ob Supurb was auf die Beine stellt.


----------



## Büscherammler (4. September 2013)

Niemand mehr nen Karton zur Hand?




Büscherammler schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand der glücklichen Cnoc 14 Besitzer die Maße des Kartons ausmessen? Kontakte nach England habe ich, brauche nur etwas um das Paket weiterzuschicken (UPS?).


----------



## trifi70 (4. September 2013)

Hab nen Karton vom CNOC 16 von 10/2012. Hatte gedacht, jemand anders hat was passenderes. Vermute zwar, der hat identisches Maß, sicher bin ich aber nicht.


----------



## klmp77 (4. September 2013)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand der glücklichen Cnoc 14 Besitzer die Maße des Kartons ausmessen? Kontakte nach England habe ich, brauche nur etwas um das Paket weiterzuschicken (UPS?).



89x55x16, Gewicht 10,5 kg. Mit parcel2go Standard für 14,25 GPB + VAT.

Habe ich vor ein paar Wochen gemacht ))


----------



## Taurus1 (5. September 2013)

Green Chili schrieb:


> Gerade mal so 104cm - Schrittlänge ist 42-43cm. Sind die Frog Bikes auch ohne Rücktrittbremse?


 
Ja, sind ohne Ruecktritt.

Das Frog 43 muesste ein 14 Zoll sein, und dann genau passen. Hier der Link zur Groessentabelle:

http://www.frogbikes.com/how-to-choose-a-childs-bike.aspx

Da dein Sohn (zumindest bis jetzt) eher langsam waechst, wuerde ich an deiner Stelle wahrscheinlich das Frog 43 nehmen.
Das Frog 48 (16 Zoll) ist noch einen Ticken zu gross. Oder du wartest bis naechstes Fruehjahr, keine Ahnung, ob er ueber den Winter noch 5 cm waechst.


----------



## Büscherammler (5. September 2013)

klmp77 schrieb:


> 89x55x16, Gewicht 10,5 kg. Mit parcel2go Standard für 14,25 GPB + VAT.
> 
> Habe ich vor ein paar Wochen gemacht ))



Perfekt, dank dir!


----------



## Green Chili (5. September 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Das Frog 48 (16 Zoll) ist noch einen Ticken zu gross. Oder du wartest bis naechstes Fruehjahr, keine Ahnung, ob er ueber den Winter noch 5 cm waechst.


DAS ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich - bis die 5 cm geschafft sind (und das ist ja nur das Schrittmaß, ds sind dann wahrscheinlich 8-9cm zusätzliche Körpergröße), wird es wohl eher 1-2 Jahre dauern... 

Interessant ist ja, dass das CROC 16 mit einer minimalen Schrittlänge von 42cm angegeben ist - also sogar noch weniger als das 14'' Frog!


----------



## trolliver (5. September 2013)

Sag ich ja. Und Isla gibt die IB-Länge so an, daß das Kind mit beiden Füßen platt auf dem Boden steht, wenn es sitzt. Da ist, je nach Kind durchaus noch der ein oder andere Zentimeter Luft. Zudem gäbe es ja noch die Möglichkeit mit dem Rohansattel, noch einmal 2cm.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (5. September 2013)

BTW: ja nachdem, wo ihr wohnt, böte sich ja vielleicht die Möglichkeit eines Probesitzens auf einem CNOC14 oder 16. Bei uns steht das 16er.


----------



## Y_G (6. September 2013)

in Berlin ist Probesitzen auf CNOC 14/16 möglich...


----------



## Goddi8 (7. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand einen Tipp wie sich die Drehgriffe am Beinn20 leichter drehbar machen lassen? Meine Große schafft einfach nicht runterzuschalten.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. September 2013)

Dann ist die Schaltung doch einfach etwas falsch eingestellt.

Google: https://www.google.de/search?q=drehgriffschaltung+schwergängig

Thread: http://de.rec.fahrrad.narkive.com/nf3DagiN/grip-shift-justieren


----------



## Goddi8 (7. September 2013)

leider nein. auch bei ausgehängten Zug geht es zu schwer


----------



## Taurus1 (8. September 2013)

Du könntest versuchen, silikon-öl in alle Ritzen 'reinzujauchen.
Lässt sich einfacher Abwischen wie WD-40 oder normales Kriechöl.


----------



## Goddi8 (8. September 2013)

Danke. Ich bieg mal ein wenig an der Feder rum und schmier gut.


----------



## Green Chili (9. September 2013)

Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Antworten und die Angebote zum Probefahren!

Wir konnten am WE hier vor Ort ein CNOC 16 testen und das hat dank der niedrigeren Sitzhöhe tatsächlich direkt gepasst!

Daher habe ich gestern gleich ein gebrauchtes bei eBay UK ersteigert - jetzt müssen wir nur noch auf UPS warten 

Danke und viele Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## trolliver (9. September 2013)

Glückwunsch! Auch an den Junior, find ich echt klasse!

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickkeats (9. September 2013)

Mal interessehalber...

Was hast Du für den Versand bezahlt? Hast Du den selbst organisiert oder der Verkäufer in UK?

Wir haben grad über Freunde in UK ein neues Cnoc 16 gekauft und der Versand war dann stolze 62GBP. Da nun auch unsere (ganz) Kleine im kommenden Frühjahr ein 14" braucht, wäre ich für Alternativen offen. Alles was ich (online) finden konnte, war deutlich teurer im Versand.

Kurios:
DHL-Versand (120x 60x 60cm max. 10kg) nach England kostet nur 22,- EUR *heul*

Grüsse, Dirk


----------



## hawiro (9. September 2013)

zwischenmeerer schrieb:


> [ ... ]
> Nicht nur ist die Website von Islabikes ist seit einiger Zeit redesigned (mit Extra-Seiten für die USA!), sondern ich erhielt heute (03.09.2013) auf eine Bestellung hin die Antwort, man sei UK based und würde nicht mehr auf den Kontinent (Kontinental-Europa) liefern. [ ... ]


Ist in gewisser Weise doch beruhigend, dass es Dinge gibt, die sich nie ändern:

"Fog in Channel; Continent Cut Off" 



Sorry für OT, dass musste jetzt einfach mal raus.


----------



## Y_G (9. September 2013)

Gute Entscheidung und wieder ein CNOC mehr auf dem Festland


----------



## Büscherammler (9. September 2013)

dickkeats schrieb:


> Mal interessehalber...
> 
> Was hast Du für den Versand bezahlt? Hast Du den selbst organisiert oder der Verkäufer in UK?
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier: www.parcel2go.com
Damit kostet ein Cnoc14 bzw. der Karton knapp 18 Pfund inkl. VAT

Gruß


----------



## currygott (10. September 2013)

So, morgen habe ich jetzt meinen Bezahltag. Ich hatte die Prozedur zwar schon mal hinter mich gebracht bei einem 14" er, nun habe ich aber irgendwie alles vergessen und damals war es auch anders, es gab da keinen speziellen Termin, man rief einfach an. 

Ich will mit Kreditkarte bezahlen, Isla schrieb mir folgendes:

Thank you for your order. Confirmation is attached. 

1.    Please check the details are correct and tell us immediately if there are any errors.  Please note - your country is not shown in the delivery address but will be visible to the courier. 

2.    On Wednesday 11th September, please phone us to make payment with your card, quoting your order number. The majority of customers pay by credit card but it is also possible to make a bank transfer. 

You must make the transfer in Sterling, not Euros, otherwise the amount will not match. Please quote your sales order number as a reference on your bank transfer so we can exactly match your payment with your order. If the full order amount does not arrive in our bank account, we will request the balance before we are able to send your order.

Our bank does not charge for incoming international payments. However, you may have to pay any local charges requested by your bank or any intermediary bank.

Wenn ich da mit Kreditkarte bezahle muss ich doch nix in Sterling umrechnen, oder? 

Huh, und ich bin ja mächtig gespannt, wie lange es ab zahlen noch bis zur Lieferung dauert...


----------



## tripletschiee (10. September 2013)

Deine Kreditkarte wird schon mit Pfund belastet und dann wird nach dem aktuellen internen Umrechnungssatz in Euro umgerechnet.

Ich hab damals nach Erhalt der Bestellbestätigung auch schnell angerufen, um was zu ändern. Und dabei gleich mit der KK bezahlt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DianaD80 (10. September 2013)

Ich habe gestern bei Isla angerufen. Sehr nett und gut verständlich. Wenn Du mit Kreditkarte zahlst musst du nichts umrechnen. Ich denke das wird deine Bank machen. Ich denke das einzige was dazu kommt sind vielleicht geringe Wechselkosten, so wie wenn man im Ausland mit Kreditkarte zahlt.

Ich bekomme die Lieferung Ende September. Bin ja gespannt....

Mal noch was anderes: die Räder sind ja alle nicht "verkehrssicher" zumindest nach dem deutschen Gesetz.
Und bei der Radprüfung die die Kids in der Schule absolvieren muss das Rad ja verkehrssicher sein, also mit allen Reflektoren und Beleuchtung. Reflektoren sind ja kein Problem, die kann man für den Tag mal ranmachen und dann wieder weg, aber was ist mit der Beleuchtung?
Kann ja nicht für einen Tag ne Dynamobeleuchtung ranfrimmeln und Batterielicht geht ja nicht.
Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Cyborg (10. September 2013)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> Mal noch was anderes: die Räder sind ja alle nicht "verkehrssicher" zumindest nach dem deutschen Gesetz.


Kinderfahrräder sind Spielzeuge und unterliegen StVO nicht, deswegen ist die Radprüfung erst ab der vierten Klasse (ab 10 Jahren). 



DianaD80 schrieb:


> Und bei der Radprüfung die die Kids in der Schule absolvieren muss das Rad ja verkehrssicher sein, also mit allen Reflektoren und Beleuchtung.


----------



## nervexc9.0 (10. September 2013)

@DianaD80


> Ich bekomme die Lieferung Ende September. Bin ja gespannt....



Wirst du direkt von Islabikes beliefert, oder hast du Kontakte in England?
Ich hatte Islabikes angeschrieben, ob sie an einen Parcelshop versenden würden (in England) aber ich habe eine klare Absage bekommen 
Meine Idee war, von dort aus direkt an mich weiter versenden zu lassen.

Ich habe auch keine Info bekommen, wie groß und schwer der Karton für ein BEINN 26 small ist.

Echt traurig kompliziert...


----------



## trifi70 (10. September 2013)

Nach aktueller Rechtslage (Gesetzesänderung vom Juli, durchgewunken vom Bundesrat) sind Batterie/Akkulampen als einzige Beleuchtung jetzt erlaubt. Sie müssen eine Zulassung haben, das ist klar. Dazu gehört u.a. Mindestleuchtstärke (10 Lux, ein Witz), Blendfreiheit und eine Signalisierung bei zu geringer Kapazität. Eine Dynamoanlage ist nicht mehr zwingend nötig.


----------



## DianaD80 (10. September 2013)

Ich hatte mich auf der Homepage registriert (Anfang Juli) da gab es eine Art "Warteliste" und anscheinend haben die jetzt das Konzept komplett umgestellt und stellen die Belieferung von Europa ein.
Alle die sich registriert hatten, haben noch ein einmaliges "Ticket" bekommen um nochmal zu bestellen. Da habe ich jetzt ein Beinn 20 Large bestellt. Das bekommt jetzt unser Neffe zu Weihnachten (mit der Aussicht, dass das Rad in ein paar Jahren vom Sohnemann übernommen wird 
D.h. ohne Ticket normal keine Chance auf ein Islabike. Außer Du hast Kontakt zu Engländern die das Rad kaufen und Dir dann weiterschicken (denn die Bezahlung muss auch von einem engl. Konto kommen) oder eben eins aus der Bucht.

Stimmt, aber dann darf man mit den Spielrädern ja auch nicht im Straßenverkehr teilnehmen. Aber das Beinn20 ist jetzt nicht unbedingt mehr ein Spielzeugrad und soll eben nächstes Jahr eine Radprüfung überstehen. Das mit dem Batterielicht habe ich auch gehört, ist ja aber aktuelle noch witzlos, da die Akkuleuchten fest verbaut sein müssen und eine Leistung von 6V haben müssen (nach meinem Kenntnisstand)
Alles was man so in Radshops an Akkulampen sieht ist ja nicht STVO zugelassen.


----------



## Cyborg (10. September 2013)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber dann darf man mit den Spielrädern ja auch nicht im Straßenverkehr teilnehmen.


Doch, doch das Kind muss halt nur auf Gehwegen fahren.


----------



## trifi70 (10. September 2013)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Batterielicht habe ich auch gehört, ist ja aber aktuelle noch witzlos, da die Akkuleuchten fest verbaut sein müssen und eine Leistung von 6V haben müssen (nach meinem Kenntnisstand)
> Alles was man so in Radshops an Akkulampen sieht ist ja nicht STVO zugelassen.


"Fest verbaut" ist Auslegungssache. Das kann max. auf Pedelecs abzielen, wo ein normaler Scheinwerfer (Cyo etc.) an den Fahrakku geklemmt wird. Für reine Akkulampen ist das nicht so recht möglich. Es sei denn, die Hersteller bieten irgendwann sowas an. Glaub ich aber nicht dran.

Die 6V gibs, zumindest bei Frontlampen sogar eher oft: IXON, Philips, glaube Trelock auch. Wenn Du nix passendes liegen hast: mach halt Akkus rein für die Prüfung


----------



## Cyborg (10. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> "Fest verbaut" ist Auslegungssache. Das kann max. auf Pedelecs abzielen, wo ein normaler Scheinwerfer (Cyo etc.) an den Fahrakku geklemmt wird. Für reine Akkulampen ist das nicht so recht möglich. Es sei denn, die Hersteller bieten irgendwann sowas an. Glaub ich aber nicht dran.


Zumindest Rücklichter kann man schon heute festschrauben.







Für ein Kinderrad ist Rücklicht mit Sensoren  wie zB Bumm TOPLIGHT Flat S plus empfehlenswert, geht ja von allein an und aus.


----------



## trifi70 (10. September 2013)

Wie jetz, das sin doch keine Batterielichter (also Einsatz am Pedelec ma ausgenommen, aber da sagte ich ja schon: kann man selbst Frontleuchten wie Cyo, Lyt etc. auch richtig verschrauben).


----------



## Cyborg (10. September 2013)

Busch + Müller Toplight Flat S



> Eine Indikator-LED zeigt den Batteriestatus und signalisiert rechtzeitig einen nötigen Batteriewechsel. Passend für Gepäckträgermontage mit Bolzenabstand 50mm bzw. 80mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (10. September 2013)

Ok, das rechte, oder? Weil die andern ham doch Klemmen für die Kabel...

Da steht 2xAA. Lt. Gesetz also nur mit Akku zu betreiben, weil 2 AA selten 6V zusammen haben.

Es gibt noch einiges zu tun. Mir allerdings sozusagen woscht. Fahren wir doch seit Jahren (unzulässigerweise) mit Akkulampen rum.


----------



## trolliver (10. September 2013)

Das mit den 6V für Batterie- oder Akkuleuchten ist echt Verar***ung! Grrr!
  @DianaD80: wenn ich dich recht verstehe, willst du das Rad verkehrssicher machen, also mit Dynamo. Die Leuchten sind nicht das Problem, gibt es klein, stark und leicht. Philipp bekommt BUM IQ vorne und LINE PLUS auf dem Bild von Cyborg links) hinten, damit kann er im Wald bei Dunkelheit fahren.

Der Dynamo ist allerdings das Problem (oder auch nicht), denn die einzig vernünftige Lösung wäre ein Laufrad mit Nabendynamo, dürfte es (schwer) ab ca. 60 Euro geben. Einigermaßen leicht geht dann schon ins Geld. Und da Isla keinen Dynamohalter verbaut (zum Glück, ich finde die völlig häßlich), würde man sich mit einem angeschraubten an der Stelle total den Lack verkratzen, das käme für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage.

Am besten ihr klärt das vorher in der Schule ab, was die denn nun als zugelassen durchgehen lassen. Legen die es so aus, daß Akkuleuchten jedweder Spannung in Ordnung sind, wäre das ja die Lösung.

Oliver


----------



## Cyborg (10. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ok, das rechte, oder?


Ja.



trifi70 schrieb:


> Da steht 2xAA. Lt. Gesetz also nur mit Akku zu betreiben, *weil 2 AA selten 6V zusammen haben.
> *


Lt. Gesetz *einer* Batterie. 



trifi70 schrieb:


> Mir allerdings sozusagen woscht. Fahren wir doch seit Jahren (unzulässigerweise) mit Akkulampen rum.


Mir sowieso. Nur die intellektuelle Hochleistung unserer Paragraphenschreiblinge gibt mal wieder zu denken.


----------



## trifi70 (10. September 2013)

Strenggenommen ist eine Batterie eine Zusammenschaltung einzelner Zellen. Eine AA ist *eine* Zelle. Zwei AA sind... eine Batterie 

Würde es so probieren wie trolliver vorschlägt: Schule fragen, ob Akkulampe ok ist. Und dann ran damit und gut.


----------



## DianaD80 (10. September 2013)

Ich fahre auch ein seit Jahren verkehrunsicheres Rad , aber wenn ich mir manch "verkehrssichere" Gurke angucke, frage ich mich immer was daran sicher ist....

Wir wollten es ihm dann schon gleich "verkehrssicher" schenken, also zumindest beigelegt. Dynamo will ich auf keinen Fall dranbauen, wäre eben nur ne Notlösung gewesen, weil das finde ich schon scheußlich... Batterielicht finde ich deutlich besser und optisch schöner...


----------



## trolliver (10. September 2013)

Ich selbst fahre seit ca. 10 Jahren wieder verkehrssicher. Es ist einfach soviel problemloser seit Nabendynamo und LED. Es läuft sehr leicht, ist bei mir immer an und das Mehrgewicht hält sich wirklich in Grenzen: ca. 220g für den Nabendynamo, 70g Scheinwerfer, 52g Rücklicht sowie Kabel, 20-30g.

Dafür nie wieder auf Batterien oder Akkus achten und, wie gesagt, immer mit Tagfahrlicht.


----------



## Cyborg (10. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Strenggenommen ist eine Batterie eine Zusammenschaltung einzelner Zellen. Eine AA ist *eine* Zelle. Zwei AA sind... eine Batterie


Ob das auch die hochbezahlten Sessel-Experten wissen?


----------



## Ann (10. September 2013)

wenn es gerade um licht geht, hat jemand die beleuchtung von isla schon mal dazu bestellt?


----------



## trolliver (10. September 2013)

Nein, würde ich auch nicht machen. Es gibt solch eine große Auwahl, daß man für sich persönlich sicher das passende findet - was man bei den Isla-Leuchten nicht weiß. Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche hingegen schon, da sie auf den Rahmen abgestimmt sind. Ersteren habe ich leider jedoch schon geschrottet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## currygott (11. September 2013)

So, die schlechte Nachricht für mich war heute, dass die Lieferzeit vom Bezahlen ab noch 6 Wochen dauert...

Dann habe ich den Islabikes-Mann am Schluss noch mal ausgequetscht wegen Lieferung nach D nächstes Jahr, Auskunft war wie folgt: "At the moment not. It's something that we're working on in the future. But at the moment I can't tell you more.".

So oder so ähnlich hat er es gesagt... Ich glaube ja, die sind wieder am Start nächstes Jahr, in welcher Form auch immer.


----------



## Ann (11. September 2013)

also, mir wurde eben beim bezahlen auch gesagt, noch 6 wochen ABER es kann auch schneller gehen. ich hatte vor 2 wochen angefragt, ob ich das rad evtl. zur einschulung hier schon haben könnte, da hat man mir gesagt, das geht leider nicht, da das rad mitte september erst im werk england ankommt, aber ende september dann hier in DE ist. nun bin ich ja mal gespannt......
ich glaub eher nicht, daß isla nächstes jahr wieder nach DE liefert, mal sehen. wir haben gott sei dank noch zeit, bis sie ein 26er braucht - denke ich mal


----------



## RMNiels (12. September 2013)

Hab gestern per Telefon mein cnoc 16 bezahlt, die Dame meinte dass wohl definitiv erstamal Schluss ist mit EU, aber auch dass das Bike Ende September raus geht und dann Anfang Oktober da sei...


----------



## DianaD80 (12. September 2013)

Ich habe auch LT Ende September bekommen, mal sehen ob das noch bleibt habe jetzt nämlich meine Bestellung geändert auf die neue Sonderfarbe bronzed brown


----------



## pangaea (14. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte Euch meine Korresondenz der letzten Tage mit Islabikes hier posten. Es gibt keine Chance mehr, ein Fahrrad in die Schweiz oder nach Deutschland geliefert zu bekommen  Ich finde die Ausreden nur noch lächerlich. Auf der einen Seite wird in den USA eine Filiale geöffnet, andererseits macht man sich in Europa unbeliebt. Das kann sehr schnell auch nach hinten losgehen. Die brauchen doch nicht nach Europa expandieren, die können doch weiterhin nur noch Räder verschicken! Verstehe ich wirklich beim besten Willen nicht. Der James macht mich wahnsinnig. Entweder sit er so d... oder er tur nur so (vermutlich das zweite). Die Lügen schon, sobald sie nur ein Wort schreiben. Ich denke dieses Qualitätsgesülz glaubt Ihen eher kein Mensch. Und warum brauchen die Amis leichte Räder? Ich dachte, dort werden nur spezial verstärkte Produktvarianten verkauft (eine Bekannte von uns hat in den USA einen eine verstärkte Variante von einem Kinderwagen (Teutonia glaube ich) bestellt. Ich als Kunde (CNOC 16 vor 2 Jahren gekauft) fühle mich total verarscht !!!! Damals hat man noch gerne mit mir korresponiert, da waren die Europäer (hmmm...dachte UK liegt in Europa) noch gut genug. Wahrscheinlich haben sie sich dank uns eine goldene Nase verdient. Leider vergessen allzuoft viele Firmen, woher ihr Lohn kommt. Und ich war immer so begeistert von der Firma, habe die Räder allen Bekannten empfohlen. Obwohl die Qualität gar nicht so gut ist. Ich habe zB damals nach dem Kauf die Naben geöffnet, weil sie zu streng angezogen waren. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass man beim Lackieren die Lagerschalen mit schwarzer Farbe mit lackiert hat!!! Unvorstellbar. Desweiteren Eiert das Hinterrad spürbar, bzw der Zahnkranz is asymetrisch montiert. Das lässt sich auch nicht richten. Nun ja, sonst hatten wir bis heute keine Beanstandungen.
Ich werde mal trotz allen Unannehmlichkaiten vermutlich doch noch ein Rad via Bekannte in UK bestellen, meine Frau würde aber am liebsten die Firma boykottieren (da hat sie auch Recht, wie ich finde). Hängt noch ein wenig davon ab, ob ich die UK MwSt zurückbekomme. Es sei denn, dass ich demnächst eine brauchbare Alternative finde.
Jetzt kommt die Korrespondenz (sorry für das nicht perfekte english).
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear xxx,

We sorry but unfortunately we are not in a position to help you with this request. We are not currently selling bikes outside the UK and do not have the facilities or resources in place to deal with it.

The major issue here is that the bike is being bought by a UK resident and not you, and as such the purchase is subject to UK tax. Our involvement is strictly as a UK retailer making a domestic sale. The subsequent export to you from your friend in the UK is another process outside our responsibility.

We are sorry we cannot be of further help and hope you understand our position in this matter.

There may be another way in which you can claim back the VAT independently but as the billing details will be for a UK resident then this may prove difficult.

Best Regards,
James
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear James,

thank you for your detailed replay. I know that when my freinds buy the bike for me they have to pay the UK VAT. But the when they sent it to Switzerland it leaves UK (and the EU) and is VAT free. Usually when we buy goods in Germany, we pay the german VAT, then at the border to switzerland the customs put a stamp on the invoice and we send back the invoice to germany and get the german VAT back. I would like to do the same with your bike. We of course can not be with it on the border, but we can provide you all the export documents. It's like the TaxFree documents, but we get the whole VAT back. Is it enough?

regards,
xxx
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear xxx,

If your friends in the UK purchase the bike for you that would be a UK purchase and subject to UK VAT.

In answer to your question we are a UK based company, Islabikes Inc is a separate entity that deals exclusively with North America.

You ask why we cannot supply you with an Islabike in Europe.  The simple answer is that we cannot meet the demands of European market in addition to the increasing demands from our own UK market.  Our UK market is naturally very important to us and our marketing strategy has always been to offer an excellent service to our UK customers.

Islabikes is a relatively small company with a unique and very popular product.  A core value for us is the exceptional care we take ensuring every Islabike leaves our workshop exactly as designed.  This matters because designer and company director, Isla Rowntree is leading a quiet revolution in redefining how our children experience cycling and getting the detail right makes the difference. 

We are growing as a company and there are pitfalls commonly associated with growth.  We are keen to avoid these and stay true to our core values of exceptional quality, first class service and intelligent design.

If we decide to market our bikes within Europe, the task will require scrupulous research and preparation.  A project of this scale would only happen if we can be sure to offer an excellent standard of service.  We are not in a position to do this at present. We have therefore decided to stay within our original business parameters and continue to serve our UK and Irish customers.

We understand that you may buy a bicycle from another company and we fully respect and accept this fact.

Best Regards,
James
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear James,

it's a pity that you handle your previously customers that way...I am sure, nobody from Europe can understand why you don't deliver to Europe and in the same time you open an office in US....you just told me that you are a UK based company????
However, you also know that there are not really alternatives for light children bicycles.
We need a bigger CNOC anyway. When friends of us from UK buy the bike for us and ship it to Switzerland, do we get the UK VAT back from you? What do you need from us regarding the VAT?

regards,
xxx
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear xxx,

Thank you for your interest in our bikes.

As we are a UK based company, we do not deliver to Europe. Were sorry for any disappointment this may cause. 

We hope you can find a suitable alternative to our brand locally.

Best Regards,
James
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear Sir or Madam,

we are already customers of Islabikes (see attachment). In 2011 we bought for our doughter a CNOC 16. It is too small for her (she is 6 now) and we need a replacement latest for spring next year, but better in this autumn. We realized that at the moment you don't ship outside UK.
Would it be possible to order it anyway? Our doughter really loves her bike and we already promised her that she gets a new one CNOC. Our friend from Switzerland visited us some months ago and we recommended them the islabikes. They placed an order some weeks ago for two CNOCs (over a special homepage from you) but they are not allowed to tell the link to other people. Please, allow us to order a new bicycle for our doughter )

regards,
xxx


----------



## oliverb. (14. September 2013)

...für mich ist die Alternative "Der Frosch"...Hat alles super geklappt! Rad wurde Sa. bestellt und war Di. da...Einfach super!
Gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmm-bikes.com (14. September 2013)

macht ihr euch langsam nicht lächerlich?

isla schreibt auf deren hp, dass sie nicht mehr nach deutschland/europa ausliefern wollen.

fast jeder schreibt sie an wieso, weshalb warum. rückt uns irgendwie in das falsche licht.

gibt doch auch in deutschland alternativen!


----------



## Mamara (14. September 2013)

Vor allem  hat sich Isla bestimmt dank der paar Forumuser ne goldene Nase verdient .

Das übrige Gewäsch erinnert eher an nen 17Jährigen der nicht am Türsteher vorbei kommt...


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. September 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> macht ihr euch langsam nicht lächerlich?
> 
> 
> 
> gibt doch auch in deutschland alternativen!



Ich würde es nicht so dramatisch ausdrücken wie einige hier, bin aber auch extrem enttäuscht. 
Wo bitte ist denn bspw. DIE Alternative zu einem CREIG 24? D.h. schnittige MTB Optik, Federgabel und Disk?


----------



## pangaea (14. September 2013)

Für mich persönlich ist das froschrad kine alternative zum islabike, wenn dann eher zum puky, aber zum glück hat jeder andere vorstellungen/bedürfnisse. Für mich wäre kania eine alternative, doch scheinen sie massive probleme mit der verfügbarkeit zu haben, auch der preis ist um einiges höher wie ein isla. Ich denke, für jemanden, der ein isla schon besitzt und die nächste grösse braucht ist die firmenpolitik von isla schon eine halbe katastrophe, für alle anderen wird nicht weiter schlimm
P.


----------



## oliverb. (14. September 2013)

@pangaea...würdest du mir erklären warum? Vom Gewicht her kommen die sich doch schon seehr nah. Und von der Geo sehe ich da jetzt auch keinen Fehler, oder? 
Gruß Oliver


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. September 2013)

Ich sehe dort nur ein schweres 20er mit Federgabel. Sonst alles ungefederte 0815 Räder. Gerade ab Größe 24" nix brauchbares.


----------



## oliverb. (14. September 2013)

http://www.frogbikes.com/lightweight-kids-bikes/hybrid-bikes/frog62.aspx
Also hier in Deutschland finde ich (für den Preis) kein 24er unter 10kg...
Gruß Oliver


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. September 2013)

Ähm, hast du die letzten Beiträge überhaupt gelesen?

Ich meine richtige Kinder MTBs, wie das hier. Welche Alternative kennst du dazu? Wir gurken natürlich auch nicht nur auf Radwegen rum...


----------



## Ann (14. September 2013)

ich denke das ganze schimpfen, mit dem fuß aufstampfen und immer wieder hinterfragen bringt einfach nichts. die liefern nicht mehr nach europa und das wars einfach. klar, ist es ärgerlich, aber man muß es akzeptieren. ob sich das irgendwann mal wieder ändern sollte, wird man sehen. fakt ist, rechnungsadresse, lieferadresse und bankkonto muß in Uk sein, sonst geht es nicht. 

ich denke mal, wenn es unbedingt ein isla sein muß, wird spät. in einem jahr im amiland einiges auftauchen, was wieder verkauft wird. dann geht man halt diesen umweg. der dollarkurs ist ja immer noch sehr gut, daß das bike selbst mit zoll und MwSt nicht viel teurer wird, als aus UK. ich hab gerade mal gesucht, ich hatte hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=642483 beitrag 14 einen gefunden, der isla nach DE schickt. ob es klappt, wie der ablauf ist, keine ahnung, vielleicht will es jemand testen. leider aber auch nicht alle modelle lieferbar, evtl. bei nachfrage. 

 @pangaea
wieso habt ihr nicht bei euren bekannten mitbestellt? beim ticket war es egal, ob man 2 oder 3 oder mehr bestellt. du schreibst, du hast deiner tochter ein größeres CNOC versprochen, aber größer als 16 gibt es doch eh kein CNOC, nur Beinn 

 @Waldschleicher
evtl. das hier:? http://kaniabikes.eu/twentyfour_suspension.php


----------



## oliverb. (15. September 2013)

ok, ihr habt natürlich Recht. Wenn es ein gefedertes mit Scheibe sein soll, sehe ich auch nur das kania....Bei uns ist es wie du geschrieben hast, mehr ein "Fahrradweg rumgegurke" ;-) 
Gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (17. September 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> ...
> Ich meine richtige Kinder MTBs, wie das hier. Welche Alternative kennst du dazu? Wir gurken natürlich auch nicht nur auf Radwegen rum...



Oh mein Gott, ich habe mein erstes "richtiges MTB" mit Federgabel erst vor 5 Jahren bekommen. Wie habe ich nur die über 25 fahrradjahre davor überstanden, auch abseits befestigter und unbefestigter Strassen? Ich muss doch wahrlich ein Teufelskerl sein, dass ich das mit Starrgabel und ohne Scheibenbemsen überlebt habe.

Übrigens, das Kaniabike Twentyfour Suspension ist ein Kilo leichter als das Creig, mit dem Isla-Versand sogar noch etwas guenstiger. Und für Scheibenbremsen vorbereitet, falls sie unbedingt nachgerüstet werden müssen.
Das Creig hat zwar 10fach Schaltung, aber meiner Meinung nach ein zu kleines Kettenblatt.

Achja: zu frühes Fahren mit Federung (vorne oder Komplett) versaut die Fahrtechnik (persönliche Meinung)


----------



## RMNiels (17. September 2013)

Wo ist hier eigentlich der Like Knopf?



Taurus1 schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, ich habe mein erstes "richtiges MTB" mit Federgabel erst vor 5 Jahren bekommen. Wie habe ich nur die über 25 fahrradjahre davor überstanden, auch abseits befestigter und unbefestigter Strassen? Ich muss doch wahrlich ein Teufelskerl sein, dass ich das mit Starrgabel und ohne Scheibenbemsen überlebt habe.
> 
> Übrigens, das Kaniabike Twentyfour Suspension ist ein Kilo leichter als das Creig, mit dem Isla-Versand sogar noch etwas guenstiger. Und für Scheibenbremsen vorbereitet, falls sie unbedingt nachgerüstet werden müssen.
> Das Creig hat zwar 10fach Schaltung, aber meiner Meinung nach ein zu kleines Kettenblatt.
> ...


----------



## trolliver (17. September 2013)

Eigentlich schade, Durch Islas Firmenpolitik, die man nachvollziehen kann oder auch nicht, wird dieser Thread nach und nach in der Versenkung verschwinden.

Ich bin durch damit, da ich Philipp nun ein eigenes 20er aufbaue. Sonst wäre es mit Sicherheit das Beinn 20L geworden. Und danach kommt kein Isla mehr in Frage. Ab 24" finde ich Kania interessanter, plane jedoch eigentlich, als auf das 20er folgendes Bike ein 26er in kleiner Größe zu nehmen. Mir schwebt da ein altes Schätzchen vor: entweder ein Cannondale der alten F-Serie mit Fatty oder ein ungefedertes Killer V.







Aber das ist Zukunftsmusik, bis dahin fährt Lisa (derzeit 4 Monate) dann ja schon... und die braucht wohl noch ein 12er, das von Philipp (Felt Basic) haben wir wieder verkauft.

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (17. September 2013)

Wir werden zum passenden Zeitpunkt ein 12er Merida über haben... 

Der Thread wird nicht vollends in der Versenkung verschwinden, denk ich mal. Immerhin wird für eine nicht unerhebliche Zeit eine Reihe Gebrauchträder und das ein oder andere selbst importierte in Umlauf sein. Und Redestoff dazu gibs ja imma 

Übrigens: wer auf den US-Markt schielt (weiter oben gelesen), das sind nicht 100% dieselben Modelle. Wurde hier auch schon thematisiert: z.B. CNOC mit Rücktrittbremse! Also: uffbasse!


----------



## hawiro (17. September 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> [ ... ]Achja: zu frühes Fahren mit Federung (vorne oder Komplett) versaut die Fahrtechnik (persönliche Meinung)


Genau! Und Schreiben mit dem Kuli versaut die Klaue! Zurück zum Federkiel! Ach, was sage ich? Zurück zum Griffel und zur Tontafel!


----------



## trolliver (17. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wir werden zum passenden Zeitpunkt ein 12er Merida über haben...


*Das *merke ich mir mal vor, Trifi!

Oliver


----------



## Taurus1 (17. September 2013)

hawiro schrieb:


> Genau! Und Schreiben mit dem Kuli versaut die Klaue! Zurück zum Federkiel! Ach, was sage ich? Zurück zum Griffel und zur Tontafel!



Hammer und Meißel?


----------



## hawiro (19. September 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Hammer und Meißel?


Mit der Fackel an die Höhlendecke malen!!


----------



## DianaD80 (20. September 2013)

So jetzt mal wieder zu ernsthaften Themen :-D
Wir haben ja ein Cnoc 16 zu hause und das hat ja die Teerschneider Reifen drauf mit den Benjamin ja recht wenig Grip hat, wenn wir mal über nen Kiesweg gibts immer Gemecker und er will halt auch mal nen Grashügel runtersausen und da ist mir mit dem wenigen Profil immer ein wenig unwohl. Welche Reifen die leicht geländegängig sind und trotzdem auch auf Teer leicht laufen, könntet ihr denn empfehlen? und in welcher Breite?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (20. September 2013)

Schwalbe Black Jack 16x1,9, die federn mit wenig Luftdruck auch super Kopfsteinpflaster und so weg.


----------



## trolliver (20. September 2013)

Kann ich voll bestÃ¤tigen. Philipp hat die Black Jack von Beginn an, ist sehr schnell auf der StraÃe und fÃ¤hrt jeden HÃ¼gel damit runter, den er sieht. Und super gÃ¼nstig waren die auch noch: unter 10â¬.

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (20. September 2013)

Black Jack, haben die damals fürs Laufrad entdeckt und seitdem alle Räder damit umgerüstet. Keine Pannen, rollt gut, Grip im Gelände und Kostenfaktor lächerlich. Selbst das Gewicht ist schwer zu toppen, je nach Reifendimension gibts zwar Alternativen, aber wenig und meist teuer.


----------



## Green Chili (24. September 2013)

Kleines Update: Das CNOC 16 kam innerhalb von 5 Tagen an (zumindest ein Vorteil des Gebrauchtkaufs gegenüber den 6 Wochen bei offizieller Bestellung ;-)) - und seitdem ist Max nicht mehr vom Fahrrad zu bekommen  .

Er heizt jeden Tag in einem Heidentempo stundenlang (!) durch den Park um die Ecke (meinen Roller habe ich jetzt ausgemustert, da ich mit dem nicht hinterherkomme) und freut sich dabei wie ein Schneekönig!

Hier ein kleines Video dazu (nun gut, vielleicht etwas lang geraten, aber ich bin soooo stolz ;-) ):

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptjlFGPGffc"]I love to ride my bicycle... - YouTube[/nomedia]




dickkeats schrieb:


> Was hast Du für den Versand bezahlt?


Ich habe den Verkäufer gebeten, es über UPS zu versenden (Parcel2go Standard), das hat 17 Pfund gekostet (bzw. 24 mit Versicherung).


----------



## trolliver (25. September 2013)

Kann ich voll verstehen! Der Park kommt mir bekannt vor...

Oliver


----------



## henriette13 (28. September 2013)

noch mal einen dicken Dank für die super Tipps im Forum. 

Wir haben Cnoc 16 nun über einen Kontakt in London bestellt. Import über Parcel2go bin sehr gespannt.

Dank und Gruß!
Henriette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (28. September 2013)

Die Kontakt-Daten interessieren bestimmt noch mehr Leute... 

Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Selbsthilfe


----------



## henriette13 (28. September 2013)

Wenn man Globalisierung und Kapitalismus mal braucht, sind sie nicht zu haben ;-)


----------



## running (30. September 2013)

Hallo,

nachdem ich am 4. Sept. noch ein Islabike CNOC 16  zahlen "durfte", hat nun der Postpote letzte Woche ein groÃes Packet gebracht.

Hatte noch vor einen Chainrunner zu montieren ... bin aber gescheitert. Das Dinge ist beim á¸±urbeln abgesprungen .... dann halt ohne. Werde dann mal mit Kettenwachs arbeiten. Vielleicht hilft das auch geben eine schmierige Kette.

ABER: unsere groÃe (4,5 J) fÃ¤hrt wie der Teufel mit dem Rad. Hat zwar erst mal kurz lernen mÃ¼ssen die Bremse vorne zu dosieren ... (einmal leider "Ã¼berschlagen") and ansonsten klappte alles einwandfrei und anstatt nur die Freundin 200m nach Hause zu bringen, haben wir noch ne Tour von 5km unternommen. 

bin Begeistert .....

running


----------



## tripletschiee (30. September 2013)

running schrieb:


> ...nachdem ich am 4. Sept. noch ein Islabike CNOC 16  zahlen "durfte", hat nun der Postpote letzte Woche ein großes Packet gebracht....



Hast Du den "Joker" eingelöst?
Hmm... ich hab am 30.08. bezahlt, aber bisher noch nicht mal ne Versandmitteilung bekommen.
Liegt vielleicht daran, daß ich zwei Bikes bestellt habe ....


----------



## robby (30. September 2013)

running schrieb:


> [...] Hatte noch vor einen Chainrunner zu montieren ... bin aber gescheitert. Das Dinge ist beim á¸±urbeln abgesprungen .... dann halt ohne. [...]


Hab das Cnoc ebenfalls um einen Chainrunner aufgerÃ¼stet, *Fotos & Beitrag hier*. Habe davor den Plasikschoner entfernt und diesen hinterher mit Beilagscheiben wieder befestigt. Alles kein Problem und der Chainrunner lÃ¤uft gerÃ¤uschfrei mit. Einziges Problem: Vergangene Woche sind die Schrauben wieder raus, weil mit Beilagscheibe doch zu kurz, aber das ist nicht der Rede wert.

GruÃ, Robert


----------



## running (30. September 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Hast Du den "Joker" eingelöst?


War halt auf der "Mailingliste" drauf und habe damals sofort am nächsten Tag meine Bestellung raus geschickt und habe dann den Zahltermin 4. Sept bekommen ... und letzte Woche Mitwoch stand das Rad vor der Tür 

Werde nun auch noch mal einen Chainrunnerveruch mit abgenommen Plastikring versuchen  ... 

running


----------



## DianaD80 (30. September 2013)

mmh, ich habe auch noch nichts von unserem Beinn gehört, aber wir haben auch die Sonderfarbe, jedenfalls hieß es bei uns Ende Oktober.
Bin schon gespannt!


----------



## Ann (30. September 2013)

dann scheinen die ersten wohl einzutreffen - schööööön.
wir haben am 11.09. bezahlt, bin mal gespannt, wann es kommt  
bin echt heilfroh, daß wir noch eines ergattern konnten.


----------



## currygott (30. September 2013)

Wir haben auch am 11.9. bezahlt. Bin mal gespannt, vielleicht gibt es ja noch ein paar schöne Ende Oktober-Touren. Wenn es dumm läuft will unser Söhnchen dann sein Orbea auch nicht mehr hergeben. Im Moment klappt das auf- und absteigen, bremsen usw damit sowieso ganz gut und er scheint es lieb zu gewinnen. Bevor ich das Isla bestellt habe ist er ja ums verrecken nicht mit dem Orbea gefahren, tja, so schnell kann sich das ändern.


----------



## jalgrattad (30. September 2013)

running schrieb:


> nachdem ich am 4. Sept. noch ein Islabike CNOC 16  zahlen "durfte", hat nun der Postpote letzte Woche ein großes Packet gebracht.


 
Ich hab auch am 4. September bezahlt, und gerade jetzt ist ein rotes Beinn 20s unterwegs von Herne in die große Stadt, wo es am Mittwoch ausgeliefert werden soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jalgrattad (1. Oktober 2013)

Es ist schon heute gekommen


----------



## trolliver (1. Oktober 2013)

Dann laß doch mal sehen!


----------



## jalgrattad (2. Oktober 2013)

Bittesehr!


----------



## trolliver (3. Oktober 2013)

Danke! Gefällt mir nach wie vor sehr gut und auch ehrlicherweise noch besser, als der Poisonrahmen, den ich ersatzweise gekauft habe. Dafür habe den in Wunschfarbe pulvern lassen können.

Der Gepäckträger ist geändert, früher war noch eine weitere Längsstrebe auf halber Höhe dabei, die ich immer für überflüssig gehalten habe. Gut so, so ist er leichter. Ist noch die wahnsinnig schwergängige Federklappe drauf? Die hätte mein Sohn niemals gespannt gekriegt, und falls doch, dann mit großer Gefahr, sich die Finger zu klemmen. Eine richtige Rattenfalle!

Oliver


----------



## DianaD80 (3. Oktober 2013)

Meins ist jetzt auch unterwegs!


----------



## jalgrattad (3. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Der Gepäckträger ist geändert, früher war noch eine weitere Längsstrebe auf halber Höhe dabei, die ich immer für überflüssig gehalten habe. Gut so, so ist er leichter. Ist noch die wahnsinnig schwergängige Federklappe drauf? Die hätte mein Sohn niemals gespannt gekriegt, und falls doch, dann mit großer Gefahr, sich die Finger zu klemmen. Eine richtige Rattenfalle!
> 
> Oliver



Nein, da ist keine Federklappe dabei. Das 2012er Beinn 20 (large), das auch noch bei uns im Einsatz ist, hat auch schon den einfacheren/leichteren Gepäckträger. Genutzt wurde der Träger ohnehin fast nur während des Radurlaubs im zurückliegenden Sommer (Berlin-Usedom-Radweg). Dafür habe ich ein Paar alte Bach-VR-Taschen mit Ortliebteilen passend umgebaut. Einfach so paßte das nicht und außerdem war die ursprüngliche Befestigung der Taschen mit Haken (unten) und Gurten selbst für Erwachsene arg fummelig. Die Ortlieb-VR-Taschen, die Islabikes zum Gepäckträger anbietet, passen mMn nicht so gut - zumindestens für Kinder mit großen Füßen. Die Bach-Taschen sind nicht so rechteckig von der Grundform, sondern schön angeschrägt.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (3. Oktober 2013)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Bittesehr!



sieht irgendwie überladen und wuchtig aus, ist nicht mein Geschmack.

es muss ja dir/euch gefallen.


----------



## OpticalFlow (3. Oktober 2013)

Vor zwei Tagen kam unser Cnoc auch an.






Zwischenzeitlich hat meine Tochter das Fahren ohne Stuetzraeder mit einem alten, viel schwereren Rad gelernt. 
Der Umstieg von Ruecktrittbremse auf Handbremsen bereitet ihr noch arge Schwierigkeiten. Dosiertes Bremsen is' nich' - immer gleich Vollbremsung ... so, dass sie fast umfaellt.
Habt Ihr da irgendwelche Tipps fuer den Umstieg ?

Bin hier im Thread auf den Chainrunner gestossen, ueberlege auch die zu montieren. 
Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, ich braeuchte noch Distanzringe um die Zahnkranzabdeckung etwas weiter raus zu schieben ? Brauche ich dann auch laengere Schrauben ?


----------



## Dakeyras (3. Oktober 2013)

Der Chainrunner passt bei den neuen Cnocs nicht. Das Ritzel ist so klein, dass der runner auf der Kunststoffeinfassung aufliegt. 

Unsere Kleine bremst mit 2 Fingern. Klappt gut dosiert und sie hat trotzdem mehr als genug Kraft um falls notwendig schnell zum stehen zu kommen. Außerdem hat sie so den Lenker besser im Griff 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe die Bremsen etwas weicher eingestellt, jedenfalls am Anfang.  Vorne konnten sie dann nicht blockieren. Nach 1-2 Wochen habe ich das dann langsam angepasst.  Ging gut. Nur einmal einen Salto über den Lenker. Kamen aber auch Beide nicht vom Rücktritt.


----------



## OpticalFlow (4. Oktober 2013)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Der Chainrunner passt bei den neuen Cnocs nicht. Das Ritzel ist so klein, dass der runner auf der Kunststoffeinfassung aufliegt.


Danke fuer die Information, das hat mir gerade 14 EUR und eine Menge Zeit gespart.


----------



## OpticalFlow (4. Oktober 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Ich habe die Bremsen etwas weicher eingestellt, jedenfalls am Anfang.  Vorne konnten sie dann nicht blockieren.


Das muss ich vielleicht auch mal probieren.


----------



## running (4. Oktober 2013)

OpticalFlow schrieb:


> Danke fuer die Information, das hat mir gerade 14 EUR und eine Menge Zeit gespart.



Ich habe leider die 14 Euro schon ausgegeben ... und der erste Versuch hat ja auch nicht funktioniert .... So erspare ich mir wengistens weitere Stunden im Keller und versuche es erst gar nicht mehr.

Da hoffe ich mal dass Kettenwachs statt Öl die Kette auch sauber(er) hält

running


----------



## trolliver (4. Oktober 2013)

Na ja, Philipps Kette ist nicht sauber. Aber man sieht noch, daß sie rot ist....


----------



## trifi70 (4. Oktober 2013)

Wachs funzt, wenns regelmäßig nachgeschmiert wird. Lange Regenfahrten treten am Kinderrad ja eher nicht auf... Am schwierigsten fand ich das Entfetten der Kette...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (4. Oktober 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Lange Regenfahrten treten am Kinderrad ja eher nicht auf...


Warum nicht? Nehmt Ihr dann die U-Bahn? Wenn man das Auto mal beiseite läßt, gibt es zum Rad auch im Regen häufig keine Alternative, hier zumindest. Die Busse hier kann man nur auf dem Weg in die Stadt nutzen, Querverbindungen gibt es nicht und dauern entsprechend lang. Und mit dem Auto ständig im Stau stehen... da fahre ich doch lieber Rad, Philipp auch.

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (4. Oktober 2013)

Nein, "lang" meint wirklich lang, also 150 Rennrad oder sowas in der Art. Da muss man tatsächlich unterwegs nachschmieren. Also zumindest mit dem weißen Finishline-Zeugs was ich mal probiert hatte. Unsere Autos stehen sich eher die Räder in den Bauch und müssen nur für längere Überlandfahrten oder den Urlaub ran. Deutlich mehr Rad-km als mit dem Auto...


----------



## trolliver (4. Oktober 2013)

Ach so.... hatte noch die Frage nach der Definition von "lang" dazu schreiben wollen, es dann aber vergessen. 150km macht Philipp noch nicht... (ich auch nicht )


----------



## trifi70 (4. Oktober 2013)

Wir leider auch nicht mehr.  Habe momentan zwar wieder etwas mehr Zeit, aber bei den herrschenden Temperaturen würde ich mich komplett abschießen...

Das Problem mit der Bremse hatten wir auch. Ella bremst digital. Habe die VR-Bremse demontiert und hinten die Beläge anders angestellt, sodass die Bremse nicht mehr so leicht blockiert. Bei vielen Kinderrädern gehen die Bremsen ja zu schwer, beim Isla das genaue Gegenteil.


----------



## Dakeyras (5. Oktober 2013)

das bremsen war bei uns irgendwie nur auf den ersten paar fahrten ein Problem, inzwischen macht sie das schön dosiert.

neulich hat mich die Kleine wieder überrascht. inzwischen spult sie auf ihrem Cnoc 10km ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. 

leider wächst sie so schnell, dass nächstes Jahr mit 5 Jahren schon das 20 Zoll Rad angesagt sein könnte...


----------



## Schnuffiwuffi (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit einiger Zeit stiller Mitleser hier und habe, u.a. dank der guten Tipps hier, letzte Woche auch endlich ein Cnoc 14 geliefert bekommen 
Wir möchten nun gerne noch einen Fahrradständer nachrüsten. Gibt es da einen guten universellen Fahrradständer für Kinderräder?

Viele Grüße
Schnuffiwuffi


----------



## tripletschiee (11. Oktober 2013)

So, heute habe ich auch die Mail bekommen, daß meine zwei Bikes verschickt wurden. Hat vermutlich an der Individualisierung mit Namen gelegen.


----------



## Ann (11. Oktober 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> So, heute habe ich auch die Mail bekommen, daß meine zwei Bikes verschickt wurden. Hat vermutlich an der Individualisierung mit Namen gelegen.



ich glaub es auch, denn auch wir haben namen drauf und vorhin kam die mail, ist unterwegs


----------



## currygott (14. Oktober 2013)

Unseres ist auch unterwegs, da war scheinbar das Schutzblech das Detail, was es etwas länger dauern ließ. Nun gut, wenigstens kann man bei dem Wetter Schutzbleche dringend brauchen. Nett wäre es, wenn es ja noch etwas besser würde, also das Wetter...

Bin sehr gespannt wie es mit Isla nächstes Jahr weiter geht. Jetzt hoffe ich erst einmal, dass Sohn sein Orbea Grow 2 auch wieder umtauschen mag und dass das 20"small nicht schon im nächsten Sommer zu klein ist. Bis wir wieder ein neues brauchen ist dann Mr. Kania hoffentlich nicht wieder permanent vom Container weg ausverkauft, Woom hat Optimierungen durchgeführt oder Isla hat sich doch eine Verkaufsmöglichkeit für den Kontinent überlegt.


----------



## trolliver (14. Oktober 2013)

Der Casus Knacktus beim Beinn 20S wird die kurze Rahmenlänge sein, daher wäre es bei uns auch trotz der kurzen Beine unseres Kurzen ein 20L geworden. Stütze kann man ewig verlängern, auch vorn etwas machen, doch wenn man gedrängt auf dem Rad sitzt, ist die Zeit dafür einfach abgelaufen.

Als Nachfolger des 20er steht bei uns schon ein Cannondale F900 in kleinster Rahmenhöhe fest. Kinderräder sind dann passés.  Bis auf die Laufräder, bei denen werde ich bei Bedarf noch einmal 24er bauen, sollte das nötig sein. Bei den richtigen 24ern hätte ich vom heutigen Stand aus betrachtet tatsächlich Kania besser gefunden als Isla, die ich bislang immer favorisiert habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## currygott (14. Oktober 2013)

Mein "Kleiner" ist erst 4... Im April wird er dann 5. Der ist etwas groß geraten. Es wird also sicher noch ein 24 werden, nur hoffentlich nicht nächstes Jahr. Das wäre ja auch noch ein Vorteil vom Orbea gewesen. Aber die Extra-Kilos merkt man einfach sehr im alltäglichen Handling.


----------



## Ann (15. Oktober 2013)

so es ist da  schaut schonmal klasse aus, heute abend wird der mann es fahrfertig machen und mal schauen, ob die maus dann schon raufpaßt.  wenn ihr möchtet gibt es dann auch mal bilder


----------



## trolliver (15. Oktober 2013)

Möchte!


----------



## albucte1 (15. Oktober 2013)

!!


----------



## trifi70 (15. Oktober 2013)

Boah, 1 Eur, habs direkt gekauft


----------



## trifi70 (15. Oktober 2013)

Mist überboten worden.


----------



## currygott (15. Oktober 2013)

Wunderbar. Söhnchen fährt prima darauf, passt wie Arsch auf Eimer. Und ist kein Vergleich zu dem Orbea Grow2, da ist er nur mit rum geeiert, keinen Berg hoch gekommen, das reinste Trauerspiel. Er hatte ja vorher das 14" er Isla, da war das Orbea einfach schwer und störrisch. Wenn ich noch zusätzlich mit der kleinen Schwester unterwegs bin und sie auf dem Laufrad rum eiert konnte ich nicht noch einen zweiten Wackelkandidaten gebrauchen. Schade dass Isla nicht gleich im Sommer geliefert hat und wir so dieses blöde Orbea gekauft haben...


----------



## Ann (15. Oktober 2013)

also wir haben es gerade zusammen gebaut (das bisserle halt, was war) und sind echt extrem begeistert. mein mann ist ja lackierer und schaut sich alles ganz kritisch an, da gibt es aber überhaupt nichts zu mäkeln, alles total sauber gemacht.  das teil ist leichter als ihr 20er cube, obwohl es schutzbleche, gepäckträger, flaschenhalter etc. alles dran hat.  das pink ist ja der hammer, so eine tolle farbe *schwärm*. das türkis (war ja leider ausverkauft) wäre bestimmt auch megageil gewesen. hab die beleuchtung auch dazu genommen, unheimlich hell und ist mit 80g für vorn und hinten auch wirklich sehr leicht. bin gespannt, ob sie es schon fahren kann und wie sie damit zurecht kommt. aber lenker, bremsen etc. sind wirklich sehr kindgerecht, da können sich viele hersteller ne dicke scheibe abschneiden


----------



## currygott (15. Oktober 2013)

Ja, die Bremsen vom Orbea waren zB das letzte Gerödel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (15. Oktober 2013)

Vl. hilft es anderen Interessenten, wenn Du Deine Erfahrungen in den Orbea-Thread reinschreibst?  Hier gehts ev. unter. Oder haste schon und ich habs nur überlesen?!


----------



## Ann (15. Oktober 2013)

mal ne blöde frage, rad ist schon weg (in der garage), ist der lenker beim isla höhenverstellbar


----------



## trifi70 (15. Oktober 2013)

Is halt Ahead. Glaube 1 oder 2 Spacer kannste umspacern. Ansonsten anderer Vorbau (in Grenzen) oder im Extremfall Steuerrohr verlängern mit Ahead-Extender.


----------



## Ann (15. Oktober 2013)

danke dir


----------



## currygott (16. Oktober 2013)

Trifi, habe jetzt keinen wirklichen Orbea Grow 2-Thread gefunden, nur eine Anfrage aus dem Frühjahr. Da habe ich aber mal gepostet.


----------



## DianaD80 (16. Oktober 2013)

Unseres ist auch letzte Woche gekommen. Vorgestern mal ausgepackt und zusammengebaut (ist ja nicht viel)
Bin echt begeistert und das braun sieht super edel aus, sehr schickes Bike, hoffe unser Neffe weiß das zu schätzen . Verarbeitung wirklich sehr gut. Echt schade, dass die die Lieferung nach Europa eingestellt haben...
Jetzt steht es erstmal sicher verwahrt bis Weihnachten auf dem Dachboden. Hoffe dieses Mal auf ein Weihnachten wie letztes Jahr, da kann er es gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## currygott (16. Oktober 2013)

So eine Tante hätte ich ja auch mal gerne...


----------



## trifi70 (16. Oktober 2013)

currygott schrieb:


> Trifi, habe jetzt keinen wirklichen Orbea Grow 2-Thread gefunden, nur eine Anfrage aus dem Frühjahr. Da habe ich aber mal gepostet.


Danke, habs gesehen.  Denke es hilft auch anderen. Verwundern tut mich das hohe Gewicht und dass es Orbea mit eben diesem überhaupt zu einer Empfehlung geschafft hat. Es gab einen längeren Orbea-Thread, scheinbar wurde da aber auch lange nichts mehr geschrieben.


----------



## currygott (16. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand einen Tipp welcher Ständer für das Beinn 20s etwas taugt? Und zufällig auch einen Licht-Tipp? Auf der Straße wird hier ja noch lange nicht gefahren, aber dafür bei Dämmerung und da wäre ein richtiges Licht doch von Vorteil.


----------



## trolliver (16. Oktober 2013)

Isla bietet ja einen Ständer an, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Den nachzubestellen sollte doch klappen. Ansonsten gibt es diese verstellbaren, das hat auch schon jemand im Forum gemacht.

Licht... da gibt es so viel.... Philipp fährt durchaus auf der Straße, weil hier längst nicht alle Straßen Bürgersteige haben. Und im Dunkeln auch, gestern erst wieder, da war noch ein unbekannter Spielplatz auf dem Weg von der Stadt zurück, also ist es später geworden. Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: ich würde ihm ein helles, gut ausleuchtendes Frontlicht kaufen, mit dem er auch sehen kann, nicht nur gesehen wird. Richtig empfehlen kann ich da leider nichts, weil wir mit Nabendynamo fahren und andere Scheinwerfer haben. An seinem 16er Isla hat Philipp noch eine 1W-Noname-Taschenlampe mit entsprechendem Halter. Die ist gerade so okay, durch den dunklen Wald rasen geht aber nicht.


----------



## currygott (16. Oktober 2013)

Nein, Ständer gibt es für das Beinn 20 nicht. Haben die irgendwie für gar keines ihrer Räder, auch nicht für die "Straßenräder", der Brite stellt das scheinbar nicht ab. Verstellbar hört sich gut an, ich werde mal die Forensuche bemühen.


----------



## Ann (16. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Isla bietet ja einen Ständer an, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Den nachzubestellen sollte doch klappen.



den ständer gibt es leider nicht mehr bei isla. hatte auch mitbestellt, wurde storniert und dann auch von der HP genommen - leider.

suche nun auch einen ständer für das beinn 24, tipps?

licht hab ich von isla gleich mitbestellt und - sehr leicht, sehr hell, mit blinkfunktion, man sieht es super und selbst sieht man auch sehr viel - ich finds toll


----------



## Roelof (16. Oktober 2013)

currygott schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp welcher Ständer für das Beinn 20s etwas taugt? Und zufällig auch einen Licht-Tipp? Auf der Straße wird hier ja noch lange nicht gefahren, aber dafür bei Dämmerung und da wäre ein richtiges Licht doch von Vorteil.



Licht, Kinderfahrrad und keine STVO-"Bedenken"?

für günstig:
http://www.ebay.at/itm/1800-Lumens-...e-Kopflampe-Headlamp-SET-LD119E-/200859383600

einziges Manko - habe ähnliche Lampen für Bekannte bestellt, da war keine Wärmeleitpaste drauf. die 3 Minuten und ev. 5 Euro fürs Fläschchen (PC-Bedarf) solltest du riskieren...


----------



## trolliver (16. Oktober 2013)

Roelof schrieb:
			
		

> für günstig:
> http://www.ebay.at/itm/1800-Lumens-C...-/200859383600


Unabhängig von den marktschreierischen 1800lm, bist du zufrieden mit der Lampe? Die geistern ja in vielnen Variationen in der Bucht rum. Dimbar sind wie wohl nicht...


----------



## currygott (16. Oktober 2013)

STVO ist kein Problem, Sohn ist Viereinhalb und noch Bügersteigfahrer. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## DianaD80 (16. Oktober 2013)

@currygott:
danke 
aber ist ja nicht ganz uneigennützig, soll ja dann an den Sohnemann übergehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (16. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Unabhängig von den marktschreierischen 1800lm, bist du zufrieden mit der Lampe? Die geistern ja in vielnen Variationen in der Bucht rum. Dimbar sind wie wohl nicht...



Also das Teil ist am Trail etwas stärker, wie meine Lupine Piko mit 550lm - etwas spottiger, und leistet unter Volllast knapp unter 2 Std. Helligkeit. Schalte ich daneben meine Betty mit 1850lm an, merkt man von dem China-Teil nix mehr. 

Dafür kostet die China-Lampe deutlichst weniger und für ein paar mal Radfahren am Abend, ist sie absolut ausreichend. Sollte es wirklich zu wenig Licht für die Knirpse sein, einfach eine zweite bestellen 

Meine hatte die Modi:

- Aus
- Schwach (für gerade aus und bergauf ausreichend)
- Fernlicht ( für alles, was schneller ist als gerade aus und bergauf)
- Blink (unnötig und extrem flashig)
- Aus

das Umstellen ist also nicht immer ganz einfach, speziell während der Fahrt. Da sind mir vom Handling her die teuren europäschen Lampen schon lieber. Mein Zwerg fährt am Liebsten mit der Betty, damit kommt er gut zurecht.


----------



## trolliver (16. Oktober 2013)

Oh, tatsächlich kein "propstand" mehr auf der Islaseite. Das war noch vor ein paar Wochen anders. An dem Rad aus dem Forum war etwas in dieser Art angebracht. Ich habe auch schon Islas mit Mittelständer unter dem Tretlager gesehen - obwohl ihnen die Pletscherplatte fehlt.


----------



## trolliver (16. Oktober 2013)

@Roelof . danke für den Bericht! Daß das Ding mit der Betty mithalten könnte, hätte ich auch nicht erwartet... 

Ich werde mir das Ding mal bestellen. Dimmbar brauche ich nicht für's Fahrrad, sondern für die Stirnlampenfunktion. Meine Frau kann nicht schlafen, wenn ich noch mit 'nem Scheinwerfer auf dem Kopp lese...


----------



## Roelof (16. Oktober 2013)

fürs Schlafzimmer ist das Ding bedingt geeignet - eher, falls du mit einem Anfall von totaler Dunkelheit konfrontiert bist und den ganzen Raum hell brauchst. Ich garantiere dir, das mit der Lichtausbeute deine Holde nicht schlafen kann - ob das jetzt für dich ein Grund ist, das Ding mehr oder weniger bestellen zu wollen, musst du selbst entscheiden.  Als Leselicht hol dir bitte eine Petzl Tikka oder sowas in der Art - wiegt nix, hält ewig, ist robust und günstig....


----------



## trolliver (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe ja die LED Lenser H7R, die ist perfekt für sowas, aber leider just kaputt gegangen.... 

Ja, ich bestelle sie trotzdem...


----------



## tripletschiee (17. Oktober 2013)

Wenn der UPS-Mann zweimal klingelt ....


----------



## trifi70 (17. Oktober 2013)

Auswahlbestellung wegen Unsicherheit bzgl. der richtigen Größe?


----------



## ONE78 (17. Oktober 2013)

wenn du ein 16er zuviel hast, hier!


----------



## trolliver (17. Oktober 2013)

Eins zum Fahren und eins zum Schrauben. Sub5-Projekt. Wer oder was ist Rewel???


EDIT: klicken hilft.... da ist aber einerr genau mit der Abstufung: einmal in S und einmal in L... anvisierte Nutzungsdauer des S?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (17. Oktober 2013)

Die sind individualisiert und nicht fürn Selbstbehalt, wie er mal schrieb. Denk ma is schon für 2 verschiedene Kinder, oder?


----------



## trolliver (17. Oktober 2013)

Schon richtig - ist ja auch schon ein 20S da. Aber sicher ist bei dem nix...


----------



## tripletschiee (18. Oktober 2013)

@trifi70, trolliver, ONE78: 

In der Tat! Sicher ist vor mir nix!  Aber in diesem Fall habe ich nicht für mich (uns) bestellt, sondern für eine Cousine und einen Freund. Daher auch zweimal das gleiche Bike (small und large). Das Large ist inzwischen schon abgeholt worden und wird heute einen kleinen Buben am Bodensee glücklich machen.

Ich habe langer gehadert, ob ich ein 24" auf "Lager" bestellen soll, hab mich aber dann dagegen entschieden, vor allem weil das Creig 24 nicht wirklich berauschend leicht ist. Ich werde dann wohl selber einen 24 Zöller als nächstes Rad aufbauen.

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## trolliver (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Gerhard

Wenn es ums Creig geht: das würde mir auch nicht einfallen. Knapp 11kg sind nicht mehr leicht, auch nicht für ein 24Zöller mit Federgabel. Philipps F900 wiegt etwas mehr als 10kg, mit Federgabel und nicht besonders hochwertigen Codateilen. Ist ein 26er, wohlgemerkt. Wenn ich dafür einen leichten 24"-LRS baue, bin ich nicht mehr weit von 9kg und habe noch jede Menge Potential.

Oliver


----------



## Ann (19. Oktober 2013)

Mal in die Runde frage, jemand schon nen guten und leichten Ständer fürs Beinn 24 gefunden?


----------



## alexx80 (20. Oktober 2013)

Beinn20s auf eBay grad über neupreis weggegangen! 
Weiß wer genaueres über Versand aus uk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (20. Oktober 2013)

Schau ma paar Postings weiter oben. 
Achnee, er hatte ja noch im Rahmen der "Trost"bikes bestellt...

Aber es gab nen Tipp, nur welcher Thread wars jetzt?!


----------



## trifi70 (20. Oktober 2013)

Sehe grad, den üblichen Tipp "parcel2go" kennst Du ja schon und ein größeres Rad kriegt man damit wohl nicht weg?


----------



## alexx80 (20. Oktober 2013)

Weiß nicht, bei mir hat s zumindest nicht geklappt auf der parcel2go Seite... Da hätte man wohl wirkl auf Vorrat bestellen sollen.
Weiß jemand, ob das kania 20 eher dem beinn s oder l entspricht bzw gibt s eine Schritt längen Angabe? Kann das schwer vergleichen mit überstands Höhe...


----------



## trifi70 (20. Oktober 2013)

Die Überstandshöhe des Kania wird mit 46cm angegeben (gemessen 5cm vor der Sattelspitze). Das sollte dann schon die Mindestschrittlänge sein, würde eher noch 2cm draufgeben. Genauere Angaben kann sicher taurus machen, er hat auch einen eigenen Thread dazu aufgemacht.

Im März 2014 kommt das Kania Twenty in 2 Rahmengrößen. Genauere Geodaten werden noch auf der Webseite eingepflegt. Das small wird auf jeden Fall kleiner sein als das aktuelle Twenty "unisize" und vermutlich damit dem Beinn small entsprechen.


----------



## Fortis76 (20. Oktober 2013)

Das Kania 20" wird es in 2014 als s und l geben.
Wobei das s etwa 3-4 cm kleiner wie das 2013 sein wird.

Edit: War jemand schneller ;-)


----------



## alexx80 (21. Oktober 2013)

Danke!


----------



## trifi70 (21. Oktober 2013)

Wenn das neue Twenty für Euch wirklich in Frage kommt und es eilt, würde ich einen Händler aus der Liste in der Nähe anfragen oder direkt bei Kania. Ich vermute mal, wenn es (mindestens) so läuft wie dieses Jahr, ist die erste Lieferung alleine durch Vorbestellungen ruckzuck ausverkauft... (eben auch wegen Rückzug Isla aus D).


----------



## alexx80 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ja, danke! Hab beim Händler wg einem kania 24 für meine Tochter angefragt, glaub nur eher, wir brauchen stattdessen ein zweites 20er. Weißt du zufällig was, ob sich Modell mäßig was ändern wird?


----------



## alexx80 (21. Oktober 2013)

Nochwas, was würdet ihr für ein umgebautes beinn 20 mit 6,4kg ein Jahr gebraucht sehr guter Zustand zahlen, könnte sein, dass ich die Gelegenheit bekomme, nur wird das halt teuer;-)


----------



## trifi70 (21. Oktober 2013)

Vergleichsbasis wär für mich ein Kania Team, Kostenpunkt 480 Eur, 7,7 kg. Potential auf ca. 7,2 kg mit relativ wenig Aufwand. Vermute das Beinn hat ja die originale und eher schmale Bereifung? 600-800g, hm, denk ma mir wärs den vermutlich geforderten Preis nicht wert. Vor allem geht ja das Selberschrauberlebnis verloren  Also ich würde das Twenty kaufen und tunen. Habe allerdings vor einiger Zeit das Moskito erstanden und tune nun das. Also alles blanke Theorie.

Aus dem Bauch: 800 Eur? Schlag mich, es wird teurer werden, oder? 

Was meinst Du mit "was sich ändern wird"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (21. Oktober 2013)

Wessen ist es denn? ;-)))))) Ist hier doch sicher bekannt! Ich nenne jetzt keine Namen, zwei fallen mir spontan ein.

Bei minus 1,58kg wäre mir sehr wichtig, wie das gemacht wurde. Die Teile unterliegen auch dem Verschleiß und können daher nicht neuwertig sein. Andererseits müssen es schon einige hochkarätige Teile sein, denn die meisten Sachen bei Isla sind schon relativ leicht, die nur mit viel Geld deutlich erleichtert werden können, also teure Naben, Innenlager etc.

800 Euro würde ich dafür nicht ausgeben, bei 600 in wirklich gutem (verschenkbar) Zustand könnte (hätte ich können) ich überlegen. Man darf solch ein Teil nicht mit den gebrauchten Islas bei Ebay in einen Topf werfen, weil es absolute Einzelstücke sind. Wäre interessant, was dabei in der Bucht rauskommt. Die letzten beiden 20er Islas gingen vor ein paar Tagen für 432 respektive 326 Euro weg.


----------



## Y_G (22. Oktober 2013)

ich wÃ¼rde einfach mal rechnen 400,- fÃ¼r eine Basis + Summe X fÃ¼r Ãnderungen. Also wenn es gut umgebaut ist, z.B. Kurbel, Innenlager, Naben, Lenker und Schaltung; sind je nach Teilen schon 600-800 â¬ realistisch.

Ich wÃ¼sste aber auch nicht was ich fÃ¼r unser Beinn aufrufen wÃ¼rde. Ohne Zeit sind sicher 400 â¬ (ich habe es extra nicht gezÃ¤hlt) zusÃ¤tzlich verbaut...


----------



## alexx80 (22. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die antworten! Hab war von knapp 1000Euro gehört, ist schon sehr viel Geld, deshalb frag ich ja ach, jetzt habt ihr mich verunsichert;-)
Ist aber nicht aus dem Forum hier.
Mit, was sich ändern wird, beim kania 2014 meinte ich Gewicht u Preis, und eben wie ihr geschrieben habt, dass es zwei Größen beim 20er geben wird.
bei isla war ja dann Ende Sommer 2012 plötzlich das 2013 Modell leichter
Muss ja früh dran sein, damit nicht wieder alles aus ist, nur wär mir halt das s wahrsch lieber, weil mein Sohn recht klein ist u wir ein beinn l sowieso haben.


----------



## trifi70 (22. Oktober 2013)

Die größeren Islas (20/24) haben damals ungefähr auf das Gewicht der Kania Team Modelle abgespeckt (Unterschiede ohne/mit Pedale, Reifen, Gangzahl mal übern Daumen berücksichtigt). Ohne jetzt behaupten zu wollen, die Kanias hätten die Messlatte gelegt  Ausnahme waren die CNOCs, das sind wirklich sehr leicht geworden. Mir zeigt dies und die vergleichbaren Preise, dass die Modelle fair kalkuliert sind und ohne größere Preissteigerungen vermutlich keine gravierende Gewichtsersparnis mehr kommen wird.

Preis ist halt die Frage. Isla liefert (erstmal?) nicht mehr. Die Kanias sind ganz offensichtlich knapp, das ist jedoch keine Absicht! Ich wiederhole mich hier gerne, wenn ich meine, dass wir selbst wenigstens etwas dagegen tun können: antizyklisch kaufen (also nicht zu Ostern oder Weihnachten). Soll der Hersteller nun nehmen was der Markt hergibt? Was gibt der Markt her? Ich würde eine moderate Preiserhöhung bei den Kanias nicht ausschließen, ev. verbunden mit etwas leichteren Laufrädern o.ä. Möchte aber keinesfalls jemanden hier auf dumme Ideen bringen...  Und um letztlich den Kreis zu schließen: 1000 wär mir das oben erwähnte getunte Beinn mit 6,4 kg keinesfalls wert!


----------



## Sascha1969 (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Alexandra,

beim Federleicht Demo Bike sind eine Vielzahl speziell für Kinderfahrräder hergestellte Teile montiert. Kurbel, Vorderradnabe, Laufräder und Sattel werden in Österreich gefertigt - Felgen und Speichen in der EU. 

Die KCNC Teile werden (natürlich) in Taiwan gefertigt ... wie die meisten Teile der sogenannten "westlichen Marken" .

Aufgrund der Vielzahl an neuen Teilen ist beim Federleicht Demo Bike weniger von einem getunten Islabike als von einem neuen Fahrrad mit Islabike Rahmen und Gabel zu sprechen.

LG
Sascha


----------



## trifi70 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ah, daher weht der Wind...  Des erklärt auch den radikalen Gewichtsverlust. Da ist sicher kaum noch was orischinal.


----------



## Sascha1969 (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Trifi70, Wind weht in Graz eigentlich sehr selten - Alexandra aus Wien (wo es sehr häufig windig ist ;-)) hat über andere Wege Kontakt zu Federleicht Bike bekommen...

Ja, mit dem Preis muss ich Dir recht geben - es ist halt ein weiter Weg von 7,2 auf 6,4kg mit weiterem Potenzial auf 6,25kg. Aber die letzten kleinen Schritte machen mit einem Gewicht von Rahmen und Gabel von 2100g- wie bei diesem Demobike -  nicht mehr viel Sinn.

Interessanter ist aus meiner Sicht die absolute Einsparung zum Ausgangsprodukt durch den Einsatz der Federleicht Komponenten: 2,5kg.


----------



## trifi70 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ist schon klar, habe es so verstanden.

800 hatte ich "ausm Bauch raus" und "vermutlich teurer" geschätzt. Also richtig. Die letzten Gramm sind die wertvollsten... Ob sinnvoll oder nicht, kann man drüber streiten, ich seh das eher pragmatisch. Deswegen: mir wärs das nicht wert. Aber immer wieder schön, wenn jemand zeigt was geht!  Auch Ansporn für uns alle. Jeder treibt es soweit, wie er mag (oder die Finanzministerin erlaubt  ). Sind Unikate, manch ein Kind kann es vl. entsprechend würdigen, andere nicht.

Deiner Angabe von 2,5kg Ersparnis entnehme ich, dass noch das schwerere Vormodell die Basis war? Um so beeindruckender. Weißt Du, ob mit dem aktuellen Rahmen noch mehr drin wäre?


----------



## Sascha1969 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich kenne das Gewicht des aktuellen Rahmen und der Gabel nicht, aber wenn die detlich leichter sind als das 2012er Modell, sind die 6kg "in Gefahr". Die können übrigens auch mit Scheibenbremsen fallen: 5,94kg für unser Federleicht 20er Titan ... gar nicht auszumalen wo ein 20" Bike mit V-Brakes landen würde ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexx80 (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Sascha! Danke für dein Kommentar! Ich finde die 6,4 kg immer noch unglaublich, wenn man bedenkt, dass das 16Zoll Rad meines Sohnes 7,9wiegt. 
Selber tunen mit federleicht teilen wär eher schwierig, weil ich mich nicht auskenne, also ist das Demo bike wohl ideal... Wenn das jetzt hier alle lesen, werd ich wohl Konkurrenz kriegen!!
heute war meine kusine aus Graz zu besuch u sie würds mir bringen. War nur nicht ganz sicher, weil es schon wirkl sehr viel Geld ist.


----------



## alexx80 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ps zum Thema Wind, sind das deine Kinder, die bei den Rennen fahren? Dann wird wohl nichts sein mit einem gebrauchten Kinderrigg, werdet ihr noch selber brauchen...


----------



## Sascha1969 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ja, sind die eigenen Buben ... Das angesprochene, beschriebene Bike ist primÃ¤r als TrÃ¤ger unserer Federleicht Bike Komponenten zu sehen - da wir 2014 auch hochwertige RÃ¤der mit Alurahmen aus der EU anbieten werden wird da schon eines fÃ¼r gelegentliche RenneinsÃ¤tze zu VerfÃ¼gung stehen - Zielgewicht 20": 5,6kg Preis <2.000â¬


----------



## storck-riesen (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Sascha,

sorry, das ich das in den Isla Tread hier poste aber was besseres hab ich nicht gefunden. Warum in aller Welt hat die 150er Kurbel, welche für 24 bzw. 26 Zoll Jugendräder gedacht ist, einen Lochkreis von 64. Dafür gibt es doch nur Kettenblätter mit max 30 Zähnen. Für ein 24 o. 26 Zoll Bike ist das definitiv zu wenig. Ein 104er Lochkreis wäre hier angebracht. Ist sowas in Planung oder realisierbar? Dann hätte ich endlich eine schöne, leichte HTII Kurbel für meinen Aufbau gefunden.


----------



## Sascha1969 (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Storck-riesen,

eine 1-fach Kurbel ist immer ein Kompromiss - Nachwuchsbetreuer fordern da eher die Richtung zu kleineren Blättern, um sicherzustellen, dass die Kinder nicht zu harte Übersetzungen bergauf fahren müssen ... Hintergrund dabei ist natürlich bergiges Gelände ... ein Äquivalent wie 24/32 sollte es nach deren Angaben zumindest sein - mit einem 38er Ritzel ist man da auf 28,5 Zähnen vorne ...

Die Übersetzung 11/30 limitiert meiner Meinung nach so gut wie nicht in der Höchstgeschwindigkeit, die ja mit der Übersetzung auch schon über 30km/h liegt - dazu fehlt einfach noch die Kraft.

Eine 2-fach Kurbel bringt relativ viel Gewicht ans Rad, der erscheint mit SRAM 11-fach interessanter...


----------



## trifi70 (23. Oktober 2013)

Moin Sascha, ich nehme mal an, Du kannst ziemlich genau sagen, wie schwer das Beinn Rahmenset ist? Gabel ist Alu oder Stahl? Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (23. Oktober 2013)

alexx80 schrieb:


> ch finde die 6,4 kg immer noch unglaublich, wenn man bedenkt, dass das 16Zoll Rad meines Sohnes 7,9wiegt.



Naja es gibt hier einige die ähnlich leichte Räder gebaut haben. Wenn man es sich leisten kann, ist das sicher ein tolles Rad. Wie man es verkaufen kann ist fraglich. Die "normalen" Islas gehen bei ebay schon zu sehr hohen Preisen weg. Evtl. ist die ganze Aktion dann auch nur ein Parken von Geld in Hardware 



alexx80 schrieb:


> Selber tunen mit federleicht teilen wär eher schwierig, weil ich mich nicht auskenne, also ist das Demo bike wohl ideal...



Wenn Du nicht selber schrauben kannst, kannst Du so ein Rad nur mit viel Geld kaufen. Von der Stange bekommst Du nichts vergleichbares!


----------



## trolliver (23. Oktober 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Moin Sascha, ich nehme mal an, Du kannst ziemlich genau sagen, wie schwer das Beinn Rahmenset ist? Gabel ist Alu oder Stahl? Danke!



Hi Trifi,

das stand irgendwo auf der Federleicht Website, vielleicht sogar im Text. Es war auf jeden Fall so, daß ich mich nicht zu ärgern brauchte, auf den Beinn 20L Rahmen, der im Sommer auf Ebay für ca. 170 Euro wegging, nicht mitgeboten zu haben. Ich meine, der Rahmen war mit unter 1500g etwas leichter als der Poison Rahmen, dafür die Gabel mit um die 700g zwar kein Schwer-, aber eben auch kein Leichtgewicht. Darauf hab' ich's gleich wieder vergessen.

Die sind schon richtig gut geworden mit ihren Teilen, zumindest bis in die Beinn20er.

Daß die Gabel aus CrMo ist, steht bei Isla immer dabei.

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (23. Oktober 2013)

Wollt halt auch gerne ma den Vergleich, ob Isla am Rahmen von 2011/12 auf aktuell noch was abgespeckt hat? Oder ging das alles nur über Anbauteile?

Ja, wenn man überlegt, dass ich einen haltbaren 21" Alu-Rahmen fast vergleichbaren Gewichts fahre und der Rennradalurahmen 1200g (mit Lack!) bei 59cm Rahmenhöhe hat, dann sieht man mal, was da noch für Potential drin steckt bei den Kinderrädern. Wenn man denn wollte und auch genug Käufer fände, die bereit sind, dies zu bezahlen. Muss aber zugeben: der RR-Rahmen hat so geringe Wandstärken, dass das Kind eine gewisse Sorgfalt im Umgang an den Tag legen müsste...


----------



## trolliver (23. Oktober 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Muss aber zugeben: der RR-Rahmen hat so geringe Wandstärken, dass das Kind eine gewisse Sorgfalt im Umgang an den Tag legen müsste...


Das wäre dann der Casus knacktus, zumindest bei so einem Berserker wie Philipp. ;-))


----------



## Totty79 (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, 

ich suche ein Bennin 20 Small, Farbe blau oder rot.

Wer eins im Winter abzugeben hat bitte melden.

Ich habe ein neuwertiges CNOC 14 abzugeben. Bei Interesse anfragen. 

Thorsten


----------



## maexchen (9. November 2013)

Hallo ich schließe mich an,
ich suche ein Isla *Beinn 20 Large* in der Farbe *BLAU*
Ich hätte dann ebenfalls ein gut erhaltenes CNOC 14 in Blau abzugeben.
Versand in AT aber auch D möglich.
Bitte um PN
Maex


----------



## Roelof (9. November 2013)

schreibt das mal lieber in den Biete/Suche-Thread und in den Bikemarkt!


----------



## soulriderr (14. November 2013)

Hallo,
sind die islabikes cnoc 14 noch zu haben?
ich wäre interessiert!
Gruß soulriderr


----------



## Totty79 (15. November 2013)

SUCHE: Islabikes CNOC 16.Farbe blau oder rot.


Freue Mich auf Eure Antworten.


----------



## Deleted234438 (1. Dezember 2013)

Verkaufe ein nagelneues aktuelles Cnoc 16 in blauer Farbe, bei Interesse per PN melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oberplinse (1. Dezember 2013)

Hi, ich bin noch auf der Suche nach so einen Bike, was möchtest Du dafür haben?

Grüsse

Sebastian


----------



## Levin (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
hatt jemand einen Tipp,mein grosser hatt die Griffe abgerockt im Sommer.
Nun benötigen wir einen Satz neue.
Um verdrehen zu vermeiden (war bei den Orginalen) sind Schraubgriffe die beste Wahl.
Hatt jemand schon Schraubgriffe montiert?.....bin über Tips und Empfehlungen dankbar.
Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Roelof (2. Dezember 2013)

Da wirst du ein Problem mit der Grifflänge bekommen. Schaumgriffe mit Kompressor sind bislang das Beste, dass mir unter gekommen ist....


----------



## Levin (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

die Orginalen sind schon recht lang zumindest auf der linken Seite.
Welche Schaumgriffe hast Du gekauft halten die zumidest eine Sasion?

Gruss

jens


----------



## Levin (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo nochmals,

habe diese hier gefunden sind auch zum kürzen

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/griffe-lenkerbaender/xlc-foam-grips-gr-g10-400-mm/14669.html

Sollte gehen mit diesen oder?

Grüsse

Jens


----------



## Roelof (3. Dezember 2013)

Also da kannst du den ganzen Lenker gummieren mit der wurst. 

Ich hab unt3rschiedliche Griffe im Einsatz. WCS halten bei mir eine Saison, Superstar au ch in etwa aber die rutschen mehr und seit kurzem habe ich die kcnc schaumgriffe zu hause liegen, die kommen aufs neue kinder Bike drauf...


----------



## baiano (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe gerade mal versucht in den aktuell 63 Seiten etwas Aufschlußsreiches zum Thema "Anpassung der Übersetzung beim Cnoc16 an der Entwicklung meines Kindes" zu finden. Wirklich fündig geworden bin ich noch nicht. Also frage ich die Experten die dieses vielleicht schon geändert haben: 
Was ist am sinnvollsten damit die aktuelle Übersetzung (25/14 wenn ich richtig gezählt habe) etwas angepasst werden kann? Hinten kleineres Ritzel? Vorne anderes Kettenblatt? Beides von Islabikes zu beziehen? Oder gibt es sinnvolle Alternativen/Verbesserungen? Komme da gerade nicht weiter, vielleicht hat jemand ein paar Anregungen?
GrußFelix


----------



## trolliver (7. Dezember 2013)

Das ist das große Problem bei den CNOCs seit vergangenem Jahr. Die Anpassung des Übersetzungsverhältnisses ist schwierig, bzw. teuer. Was ist hinten für ein Ritzel drauf? Ist es ein Freilaufritzel, dann ist 13Z schon das Ende der Fahnenstange (und das auch nur für spezielle Naben mit kleinem Gewinde), sonst wäre es die einfachste und günstigste Möglichkeit. Ebenso, wenn eine Nabe mit integriertem Freilauf verbaut wäre. Dann lassen sich Ritzel mit 12Z montieren.

Ansonsten bleibt nur ein Tausch der kompletten Kurbelgarnitur, weil das KB an der Islakurbel nicht wechselbar ist, wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe. Wahrscheinlich wäre zudem noch ein Tausch des Innenlagers, weil das alte selten an eine neue, komplett andere Kurbel paßt.

Isla macht den Quatsch erst seit letztem Jahr, hättest nicht 63 Seiten zurückblättern müssen. Ich selbst bin froh, noch ein Rad des Vorjahres gehabt zu haben, bei dem ich die Übersetzung mittels Ritzeltausch zweimal günstig anpassen konnte.

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (7. Dezember 2013)

Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass eine Kurbel mit größerem KB droht, an der Kettenstrebe anzustoßen. Viel Platz ist da nicht. Bei der Wahl des Tretlagers bzgl. dessen Länge drauf achten. Kettenlinie ist dann möglicherweise etwas schief...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (7. Januar 2014)

Weiß jemand wann die Isla die neuen 2014 Modelle rausbringt?


----------



## michfisch (7. Januar 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wann die Isla die neuen 2014 Modelle rausbringt?


 Nö! will ich auch nicht wissen


----------



## trifi70 (7. Januar 2014)

Wer ist Isla?


----------



## Roelof (7. Januar 2014)

vielleicht meint er Isa mit Sprachfehler?? 
http://www.maennermusik.de/download/schlammbein_bella.mp3


----------



## michfisch (8. Januar 2014)

Hi Diman,
mach lieber selbst, als was zu suchen, was man sowiso nicht bekommt.
No Isla, made eigenbau


----------



## Lilly87 (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo ich suche ein Islabike Cnoc 14, am liebsten in blau!

Würde mich über eine Nachricht freuen, wenn Ihr eins zu verkaufen habt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (8. Januar 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> No Isla, made eigenbau


Na ja, für ein 16" fehlt mir leider eine vernünftige Basis. Ich denk es wird wieder ein CNOC16 werden, der Rest am Markt überzeugt mich einfach nicht und da helfen auch keine Blümchen und Pferden weiter.  Mal sehen vllt. kann mich ein Supurb BO12 überzeugen, wenn es lieferbar ist.


----------



## trolliver (8. Januar 2014)

Das kann ich verstehen. Und gerade die 16er sind hier so abartig teuer. Wenn, dann würde ich schauen, eines aus Modelljahr 12 zu bekommen, wegen des Antriebs, aber das ist Geschmacks- und Einstellungssache. Gewichtsmäßig ist ab Modelljahr 13 natürlich der Hammer. Unseres brauchen wir leider noch schätzungsweise 5 Jahre.

Auf der HP steht nichts von Modelländerungen. Warum auch? Die letzten Jahre stetig verbessert und leichter gemacht, sind sie nun auf einem Level angekommen, wo andere erst noch hinmüssen. Zumindest auf ihrem Markt.

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (8. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte rechtzeitig vor Ostern mein Cnoc16 abzugeben... nur so zur Info


----------



## Nullinger (8. Januar 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ich hätte rechtzeitig vor Ostern mein Cnoc16 abzugeben... nur so zur Info


Hi Roelof,

bin evtl. interessiert. Baujahr und Farbe?

Gruss
Nullinger


----------



## Nullinger (8. Januar 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Na ja, für ein 16" fehlt mir leider eine vernünftige Basis. Ich denk es wird wieder ein CNOC16 werden, der Rest am Markt überzeugt mich einfach nicht und da helfen auch keine Blümchen und Pferden weiter.  Mal sehen vllt. kann mich ein Supurb BO12 überzeugen, wenn es lieferbar ist.



Mir fehlt insbesondere auch die Zeit, selbst wenn es sicherlich Spass machen würde. Mein eigenes 08/15-Hardtail liegt ja auch noch unaufgebaut im Keller, und da sollten alle Teile vorhanden sein (ohne mühevolles Suchen). Da möchte ich was für die Kleinen haben das schon fertig ist, nur eben keine Bleiente mit Rücktritt, Körbchen, Fahne und Gepäckträger.


----------



## Diman (9. Januar 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ich hätte rechtzeitig vor Ostern mein Cnoc16 abzugeben... nur so zur Info


Danke für die Info. Wir haben aber mind. noch ein Jahr Zeit  bis die Kleine soweit ist.


----------



## Diman (9. Januar 2014)

Nullinger schrieb:


> Mir fehlt insbesondere auch die Zeit


Die Zeit würde ich schon finden, tendiere trotzdem zum neuen CNOC16 auch weil ich es dann kaum mehr tunen muss.


----------



## trifi70 (9. Januar 2014)

In der Tat, ein gravierender Nachteil. Musste ich leider auch schon feststellen.


----------



## Nullinger (10. Januar 2014)

Mal was anderes:

Weiss jemand wie gross der Karton für das Beinn 20s ist? Möchte wissen was so auf mich zukommen könnte falls ich es doch statt eines CNOC16 nehme.


----------



## Diman (10. Januar 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> In der Tat, ein gravierender Nachteil.


Wieso? Schließlich müssen Papas Räder auch auf den neuesten Stand der Technik gebracht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rollo13 (14. Januar 2014)

baiano schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe gerade mal versucht in den aktuell 63 Seiten etwas Aufschlußsreiches zum Thema "Anpassung der Übersetzung beim Cnoc16 an der Entwicklung meines Kindes" zu finden. Wirklich fündig geworden bin ich noch nicht. Also frage ich die Experten die dieses vielleicht schon geändert haben:
> Was ist am sinnvollsten damit die aktuelle Übersetzung (25/14 wenn ich richtig gezählt habe) etwas angepasst werden kann? Hinten kleineres Ritzel? Vorne anderes Kettenblatt? Beides von Islabikes zu beziehen? Oder gibt es sinnvolle Alternativen/Verbesserungen? Komme da gerade nicht weiter, vielleicht hat jemand ein paar Anregungen?
> GrußFelix


Ich hätte noch ein Hinterrad aus einem CNOC 16 von 2010 mit originaler Bereifung. Interesse?


----------



## sk8erik (14. Januar 2014)

Nullinger schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 
> Weiss jemand wie gross der Karton für das Beinn 20s ist? Möchte wissen was so auf mich zukommen könnte falls ich es doch statt eines CNOC16 nehme.



Genau das würde mich auch interessieren, möglichst für das large. Danke Euch


----------



## sk8erik (20. Januar 2014)

Hier die Antwort von Islabikes:

"The boxed dimensions for the Beinn 20 Large are as follows: Length 127cm, width 20cm, height 63cm. The weight  is 11.1kg (12.5kg with full accessories)."


----------



## hawkes (20. Januar 2014)

Auf jeden Fall war das B20L noch klein genug das man 2 bestellen konnte und nur 1x Versandkosten zahlen musste.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (29. Januar 2014)

hawkes schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall war das B20L noch klein genug das man 2 bestellen konnte und nur 1x Versandkosten zahlen musste.




Hallo, ist es nun doch bestellbar? 

Würde ein blaues 20er S haben wollen....


----------



## sk8erik (29. Januar 2014)

Leider nein, es geht derzeit nur der teurere Umweg, dass du jemanden in England kennst, der es bestellt und dann schickt. Hatte letztens mal angerufen und nachgehakt. Sie wissen sogar um die deutlich höhere Nachfrage aus DE verglichen mit anderen europäischen Ländern, haben aber leider diese generelle Festlegung.


----------



## hawkes (29. Januar 2014)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Hallo, ist es nun doch bestellbar?
> 
> Würde ein blaues 20er S haben wollen....



Sorry, aktuell gilt weiterhin der Lieferstopp. Meine beiden B20L sind schon seit 1,5 Jahren hier..


----------



## Nightjumper73 (29. Januar 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Info.

Schade, falls einer von Euch die Möglichkeit hat eins zu bestellen, würde ich ich gerne "dranhängen" 
Bis Juli hätte ich Zeit.....


----------



## hirslferdl (5. Februar 2014)

Habe seit 1,5 Jahren ein cnoc16. Die recht kurze Sattelstütze ist jetzt am Limit.
Leichte, bezahlbare Sattelstütze für 25.4mm sind leider selten.
Was mit 20" LR ist fällig.
Falls sich also doch irgendeine Möglichkeit ergeben würde:

Ich suche ein beinn20L,   in Rot mit Schutzblechen wäre perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tsoeder (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo, wir verkaufen nun unser Islabike Bein 20 Large in rot. Steht im Bikemarkt unter http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/324045-islabikes-beinn-20-large


----------



## carline95 (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

unser Junior ist aus seinen Islabike cnoc 16 schneller rausgewachsen als wir dachten. Es ist blau und ein Jahr als.
Hätte jemand Interesse an dem Bike???


----------



## ONE78 (6. Februar 2014)

Du hast Post


----------



## carline95 (9. Februar 2014)

carline95 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> unser Junior ist aus seinen Islabike cnoc 16 schneller rausgewachsen als wir dachten. Es ist blau und ein Jahr als.
> Hätte jemand Interesse an dem Bike???


es ist weg... ;-)


----------



## Tsoeder (9. Februar 2014)

Tsoeder schrieb:


> Hallo, wir verkaufen nun unser Islabike Bein 20 Large in rot. Steht im Bikemarkt unter http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/324045-islabikes-beinn-20-large


Unser Bike ist auch weg, so gut wie ... ;-)


----------



## mokimarble (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo, 
wir möchten gerne ein Islabike CNOC 14 bestellen und haben auch schon einen englischen Besteller ;-)
Momentan scheitert es noch am Transport. Hat jemand eine günstige, bezahlbare Versandidee für so ein Fahrrad aus UK nach D?
Kann mir einer die Versandmaße nennen?
LG
Moki, neu hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DianaD80 (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo Moki, ich habe unser Cnoc über Ebay UK gekauft und über Worldwide Parcelservice verschicken lassen. Hat glaube ich 42 GBP oder so gekostet. Maße waren (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) was bei 100cmx80cmx20cm
Grüße Diana


----------



## Ann (11. Februar 2014)

zu den portokosten und ich glaube auch, kartonmaße, steht hier schon einiges. lies dich mal durch, porto war vor ein paar wochen erst wieder thema.


----------



## mokimarble (11. Februar 2014)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> Hallo Moki, ich habe unser Cnoc über Ebay UK gekauft und über Worldwide Parcelservice verschicken lassen. Hat glaube ich 42 GBP oder so gekostet. Maße waren (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) was bei 100cmx80cmx20cm
> Grüße Diana



Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Bislang hatte ich nur Angebote im dreistelligen Bereich gefunden - ich war aber auch unsicher, was die Paketgrösse angeht


----------



## DianaD80 (11. Februar 2014)

Bitte 
Übrigens gibt es aktuell auch eine Special Edition Periwinkle ein Lila (falls es für ein Mädel sein soll)


----------



## skogsjan (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
wir verkaufen unser Cnoc 16 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/330036-islabikes-cnoc-16


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (14. Februar 2014)

das ist ja über dem Neupreis (199Pfund) .... 

aber Angebot und Nachfrage


----------



## Magico80 (14. Februar 2014)

Nicht wenn Du die Schutzbleche und Sticks mit dazu rechnest. Aber was für mich schwerer wiegt, daß es das alte, schwerere Modell ist. ;-)


----------



## skogsjan (15. Februar 2014)

Das Bike ist verkauft


----------



## Cloisia (16. Februar 2014)

Verkaufe kurz vor Ostern unser Cnoc 14 in blau, Ostern 2013 gekauft, unter:
http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...c-14-blau-baujahr-2013-78629148?adId=78629148


----------



## trifi70 (16. Februar 2014)

Guter Preis. Versand von vornherein ausgeschlossen? Was wird das Nachfolgerad, wenn die Frage erlaubt ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cloisia (16. Februar 2014)

Nachfolgerad ist das cnoc 16 der großen Schwester, die ein Kania small twenty zu Ostern bekommt....
Versand nicht grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen, weiß nur nicht, was das kostet...


----------



## bnz (17. Februar 2014)

Cloisia schrieb:


> Verkaufe kurz vor Ostern unser Cnoc 14 in blau, Ostern 2013 gekauft, unter:
> http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...c-14-blau-baujahr-2013-78629148?adId=78629148


 Ich hätte grundsätzlich Interesse. Das Ding müsste doch wenn man das Vorderrad ausbaut und den Lenker quer stellt doch locker in eine 120x60x60 (10kg) Kiste zu 6.99€(DHL) passen.

Gruß,
bnz


----------



## robby (17. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen! 
Nach dem Fauxpass mit dem Barbie-Kindersitz wünscht sich 
meine Tochter nun auch einen Ständer für ihr Cnoc14.  
Ich könnte heulen. Aber was lässt man nicht alles über sich ergehen...

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es einen passenden Seitenständer 
für das Bike gibt und falls ja wo ich diesen her bekomme?

Danke,
Robert


----------



## Englaender (17. Februar 2014)

bnz schrieb:


> Ich hätte grundsätzlich Interesse. Das Ding müsste doch wenn man das Vorderrad ausbaut und den Lenker quer stellt doch locker in eine 120x60x60 (10kg) Kiste zu 6.99€(DHL) passen.
> 
> Gruß,
> bnz


Wenn man in Deutschland ist, dann schon. Standort des Rades ist allerdings Innsbruck (siehe Anzeige).


----------



## bnz (17. Februar 2014)

Englaender schrieb:


> Wenn man in Deutschland ist, dann schon. Standort des Rades ist allerdings Innsbruck (siehe Anzeige).


Oh, das habe ich übersehen.


----------



## klmp77 (17. Februar 2014)

mokimarble schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Bislang hatte ich nur Angebote im dreistelligen Bereich gefunden - ich war aber auch unsicher, was die Paketgrösse angeht


 
Checke mal parcel2go
Der Karton mißt 89x55x16 cm, Gewicht 10,5 kg. Mit parcel2go Standard für 15,65 GPB + VAT inkl. Abholung bei Deinem Käufer.


----------



## michfisch (17. Februar 2014)

Englaender schrieb:


> Wenn man in Deutschland ist, dann schon. Standort des Rades ist allerdings Innsbruck (siehe Anzeige).


Wenn man der der Post.at die Daten eingibt, liefern die für ein Paket mit 120x60x25 bis 10kg nach germany für 25,20€
Guggst Du!!


----------



## trifi70 (17. Februar 2014)

Das passt noch in ein Hermespaket Größe L (120cm für längste + kürzeste Seite). Kost knapp 20 Eur. Kein Vergleich zu Neukauf mit Islaversand (wenn sie denn würden) und es ist sogar schon das neue Modell! Hätten wir das 16er nicht schon, ich würde nicht zögern.


----------



## Hans-Mama (17. Februar 2014)

Hallo Miteinander,

hatte mit freundlicher Unterstützung der anwesenden Fahrradfreaks hier, ein Beinn20 small für meinen Junior http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/islabike-und-die-folgen.464247/  gekauft.  Das Rad ist nun leider, leider  zu klein und soll deshalb verkauft werden. 
Ich hab jetzt hier schon ein paar Angaben über Transportkosten gelesen, (frei nach dem Motto, es gibt keine dummen Fragen....) trau ich mich jetzt doch mit meiner wahrscheinlich ziemlich dummen Frage. 

*Wo krieg ich denn jetzt einen Karton her, in das das gute Stück passt, falls es verschickt werden soll?* ( großer Fahrradhändler hier behauptet, er hätte keine, seine Räder kämen im Container )

Danke, für die Nachhilfe 
Mama-Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (17. Februar 2014)

robby schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Nach dem Fauxpass mit dem Barbie-Kindersitz wünscht sich
> meine Tochter nun auch einen Ständer für ihr Cnoc14.
> Ich könnte heulen. Aber was lässt man nicht alles über sich ergehen...
> ...



Wollte meine an ihrem Cnoc 16 leider auch. 

Ich hab dann sowas hier gekürzt und zurechtgebogen:
http://nubuk-bikes.shopgate.com/item/3137383434

P. S.  War nicht genau dieser Ständer, sondern ein ähnlicher der von 20-26 Zoll verstellbar war.... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## michfisch (18. Februar 2014)

Hans-Mama schrieb:


> Hallo Miteinander,
> 
> hatte mit freundlicher Unterstützung der anwesenden Fahrradfreaks hier, ein Beinn20 small für meinen Junior http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/islabike-und-die-folgen.464247/  gekauft.  Das Rad ist nun leider, leider  zu klein und soll deshalb verkauft werden.
> Ich hab jetzt hier schon ein paar Angaben über Transportkosten gelesen, (frei nach dem Motto, es gibt keine dummen Fragen....) trau ich mich jetzt doch mit meiner wahrscheinlich ziemlich dummen Frage.
> ...


Hi,
wenn der freundlich Händler nebenan keine hat, geh in Baumarkt, der hat so viel Pappe und Klebeband. Da kannste dir ein Karton selber schnitzen. die wollen das Zeug eh los werden


----------



## Hans-Mama (19. Februar 2014)

Danke für den Tipp.

Dachte halt nur, dass das Rädchen in einem genau passendn Karton besser geschützt ist. Gibt ja solche extra Fahrradkartons zu kaufen - aber halt nur in Erwachsenengröße.

Gut dann werde ich mal schauen, wie ich das Teil verpackt bekomme, vielleicht nimmts ja auch einer, ders selber abholt.

Erstmal Dankeschön jedenfalls.


----------



## LenaLi (22. Februar 2014)

Interessant... vielleicht eine alternative für Islabikes:
Dawes academy : http://dawescycles.com/product-category/bikes/2014-bikes-academy/
Academy 14: 5.82kg
Academy 16: 6.3kg


----------



## Magico80 (22. Februar 2014)

Interessant. Rein von der Optik würde ich mal behaupten, daß das gebrandete Islas sind.


----------



## morph027 (22. Februar 2014)

Hab ich auch auf den ersten Blick gedacht...aber wahrscheinlicher ist, dass die bei der gleichen Bude in Taiwan bestellen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (22. Februar 2014)

Nee, bei näherer Betrachtung gibt es doch deutliche Unterschiede, sowohl beim Rahmen als auch bei den Komponenten. Immerhin: wieder einer mehr!


----------



## hawkes (22. Februar 2014)

Hat Islabikes sein 2014er Serien schon vorgestellt?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## trolliver (22. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es eine offizielle 2014er Modellvorstellung gab, doch beim CNOC16 sieht man leichte Änderungen: Rundumkettenschutz sowie 120g höheres Gewicht. Bei den 20ern kann ich auf den ersten Blick keinen Unterschied erkennen.


----------



## Cloisia (22. Februar 2014)

Cloisia schrieb:


> Verkaufe kurz vor Ostern unser Cnoc 14 in blau, Ostern 2013 gekauft, unter:
> http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...c-14-blau-baujahr-2013-78629148?adId=78629148



Verkauft!


----------



## Jobike (23. Februar 2014)

LenaLi schrieb:


> Interessant... vielleicht eine alternative für Islabikes:
> Dawes academy : http://dawescycles.com/product-category/bikes/2014-bikes-academy/
> Academy 14: 5.82kg
> Academy 16: 6.3kg



Hatten bisher auch schon das Bowfish, war aber nicht ganz leicht.
Haben jetzt eine neue leichte Serie. Aber auf den Fotos scheint das Tretlager recht hoch.


----------



## trolliver (23. Februar 2014)

Jobike schrieb:


> ... auf den Fotos scheint das Tretlager recht hoch.



Oh Mann, stimmt, das hatte ich ganz übersehen! Dann doch nicht einer mehr, die Tretlagerhöhe geht m.E. gar nicht! Kardinalfehler!


----------



## LenaLi (24. Februar 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Oh Mann, stimmt, das hatte ich ganz übersehen! Dann doch nicht einer mehr, die Tretlagerhöhe geht m.E. gar nicht! Kardinalfehler!


 Yep, schade :-(


----------



## lohgar (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo, ähm, Anfängerfrage, aber was ist das mit den zu hohen Tretlagern? Braucht zu viel Kraft zum Anfahren oder? CIh versuche ganz langsam, das mit der Fahrradergonomie allgemein und speziell bei Kindern zu verstehen... Danke für Nachhilfe!
die Lohgar


----------



## trolliver (25. Februar 2014)

Bei Kindern ist es wichtiger als bei Erwachsenen, sich mit Fuß auf dem Boden abstützen zu können, möglichst mit beiden gleichzeitig, viele meinen sogar, es müsse der volle Fuß sein, der auf der Erde zu stehen kommt. Ist das Tretlager gleichzeitig besonders hoch, verhindert das die für das Treten ergonomisch richtige Sattelhöhe noch stärker, als es bei Kindern ohnehin schon der Fall ist, daher sollten Kinderräder ein möglichst niedriges Tretlager haben. Manche Hersteller wie Kania haben das in der Vergangenheit auch schon korrigiert.


----------



## lohgar (25. Februar 2014)

Danke, trolliver, kapiert. Und toller link, ich gehe jetzt mal weiterlesen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoSaint_CH (20. März 2014)

Kurze Mitteilung zum Beinn 20s: (erster technischer Ausfall).
Tja, gestern war es so weit. Das im November 2009 gekaufte, vom Grösseren währen 2.5 Jahren über allen möglichen bis unmöglichen Untergrund gescheuchten und im Bikepark malträtierten sowie vom Kleineren seit 1.5 Jahren über jeden Stein und jede Rampe gesprungenen Beinn 20s hat erstmals richtig kapituliert. Nach bereits mehrfach verbogenen Schaltwerken (ist einfach wenig Platz bis zum Boden) welche jeweils von Hand zurückgegoben werden konnten (hatte da schon angemerkt, das Material ist extrem weich) und einem vorsorglichen Austausch eines Bremszuges (Hülle war mehrfach gebrochen) im letzten Spätherbst hat sich gestern der Schalt-Drehgriff verabschiedet.

Wie sich das genau abgespielt hat, war dem Kleinen nicht zu entlocken, da jedoch auch die Brems-Einhängung vorne verbogen war und das irgendwas mit einem "grossen Stein" zu tun haben soll, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass der Griff nun einen Einschlag wegstecken sollte welcher nur mehrfach gehärteten Stahl unbeschadet überstanden hätte.

Kostenvoranschlag vom Händler war umgerechnet um die 40 Euro für neuen Drehgriff samt Arbeit, somit noch einigermassen im Rahmen für den ersten "echten" Ausfall bei dem Kinderbike.

Zwar mühsam, wenn sich Komponenten einfach so verabschieden, aber immerhin - ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Rad von Strassentouren über Wald bis zu Alpentouren, Singletrail und Bikepark (natürlich immer Kindsgerecht, hab verboten über Ramen zu springen welche höher als 1 Meter sind - ich trau mich da nicht mal mehr mit meinem 140mm-Fully rüber) alles wegsteckt und am Ende dann der Schaltgriff als erstes schlapp macht.

Kurz: das Islabike steckt eindeutig mehr weg als man ihm zutrauen würde.

Noch kurz nachgefügt (wer weiss, kann ja jemand interessieren): der Kleine ist jezt rund 122 gross (etwas über 6 jährig), Schrittlänge irgendwo um 52cm und rund 27 Kilo schwer (sporltich, nicht fett). Das 20s passt von der Grösse grad noch so (ist mittlerweile etwas kurz, er sitzt eigentlich zu aufrecht auf dem Bike), Sattel lässt sich noch paar Zentimeter rausziehen bis er aus dem Rahmen fällt, dürfte die Saison 2014 also gerade noch so abdecken. Die Kurbel ist jetzt grendwertig geworden (114mm), er findet die 140mm am Beinn 24 von seinem Bruder viel angenehmer - optimal wäre wohl irgendwas dazwischen. Auf das 24er passt er aber noch nicht so wirklich drauf (fahren geht gut mit seinen im Verhältnis langen Beinen, aber absteigen ist ne ziemlich wackelige Angelegenheit). Der Versuch beim Händler auf ein Merida 624 Race zu steigen hat jedoch gezeigt, dass das Merida (trotz 11 Zoll Rahmen, das Beinn 24 hat einen 12 Zoll) noch höher baut - somit keine Alternative für diese Saison. Wollte mir noch ein Orbea 24 anschauen gehen, aber das baut wohl noch höher und die 152er Kurbel ist dann doch eindeutlich zu lang. Bliebe das Kania 24 small - nur ist das Teil im Moment total ausverkauft (Team-Version wird gemäss Kania-Händler nicht mehr in die Schweiz geliefert - oder gar nicht mehr produziert?). Die nächste Lieferung ist auch schon an die Kunden versprochen und was danach kommt dürfte schon fast wieder dem ersten Schnee zum Opfer fallen. Tendenziell sieht der Nachfolger somit eher nach Kania 24 Large aus (tja, da wären wir dann wieder beim Thema Federgabel und Scheibenbremse - wenn die Jungs weiterhin so durch die Gegend rotzen wäre das alles sicher nicht verkehrt) - ausser Islabike würde sich wider erwarten doch noch erweichen lassen wieder zu liefern (dann wäre das Craig 24 meine Wahl, der Grösser müsste dann wohl schon aufs 26er Craig umsteigen können).

Schöne Saison.
Marc


----------



## trolliver (20. März 2014)

Ach, der Drehgriff nach einem Sturz... als ich den Anfang des Titels las, dachte ich an Rahmenbruch oder zumindest Felgenbruch... Ist ja noch harmlos. Toll, daß dein Sproß so gern springt! Ich würde das auch nicht mehr machen...

Oliver


----------



## mokimarble (21. März 2014)

Es taucht im Thread vielleicht schon auf - dann habe ich es überlesen.
Hat einer von Euch einen Ständer ans CNOC 14 gebaut? Wenn ja, welchen?

Das für unsere Tochter ist inzwischen gut hier angekommen. Ich überlege nur, ob ein Ständer nicht sinnvoll wäre....

LG
Sandra


----------



## Roelof (21. März 2014)

Ich glaube, es ist schwierig einen leichten Ständer in Kindergröße zu finden...


----------



## mokimarble (21. März 2014)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> Bitte
> Übrigens gibt es aktuell auch eine Special Edition Periwinkle ein Lila (falls es für ein Mädel sein soll)



Ach ja, das wäre wahrscheinlich besser gewesen. 
Wir haben ein rotes bestellt - ich mag diese geschlechtermässige Farbfixierung nicht so. 
Aber seit ca 2 Wochen sagt Töchterchen immer wieder, dass sie sich ein lila Fahrrad wünscht (vorher war es nur ein Fahrrad) 
Ich hoffe, das legt sich wieder, bzw. die Begeisterung über ein Fahrrad an sich ist gross genug.


----------



## Redforce (21. März 2014)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Checke mal parcel2go
> Der Karton mißt 89x55x16 cm, Gewicht 10,5 kg. Mit parcel2go Standard für 15,65 GPB + VAT inkl. Abholung bei Deinem Käufer.



Sind das die Maße für den CNOC 16?


----------



## hawkes (21. März 2014)

Bei uns gab es auch das erste Opfer - das hintere Schutzblech hat Töchterlein in zwei Teile gespalten. Ersatz leider nur im Paar für 25 Pfund...


----------



## klmp77 (21. März 2014)

Redforce schrieb:


> Sind das die Maße für den CNOC 16?


War fürs 14er, k.A., ob der fürs 16er größer ist.


----------



## trolliver (21. März 2014)

hawkes schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es auch das erste Opfer - das hintere Schutzblech hat Töchterlein in zwei Teile gespalten. Ersatz leider nur im Paar für 25 Pfund...



Vielleicht bei SKS, die haben welche in 16 Zoll für's Kokua, könnte auch ans CNOC passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redforce (22. März 2014)

Ich habe es auch geschafft ein Fahrrad zu bestellen, nun muss ich den Transport organisieren. Kann mit jemand sagen wie groß der Karton vom Cnoc 16 ist?
Danke!


----------



## jr.weiss (22. März 2014)

Hallo Redforce,
ich kann dir leider die exakten Maße nicht nennen, da der Karton gestern entsorgt wurde, jedoch wurde mein Cnoc16 im originalen Karton verpackt beim Rückflug aus London nach Frankfurt in einer Passagiermaschine als Gepäckstück transportiert.


----------



## Redforce (23. März 2014)

ok, dann muss ich wohl warten bis mein Bekannter das Paket empfängt.
Mal ne andere Frage: kann es sein, daß wie Bremsen 'verkehrtrum' verbaut sind, d.h. Vorderrad Bremse rechts? Falls ja, kann man die vertauschen?


----------



## Prestige09 (23. März 2014)

Ob man das als verkehrt herum erachtet, darüber gibt es ellenlange Threads. Für mich funktioniert rechts/vorn einfach besser. Das Frog (auch englisch) meines Sohnes hatte der Händler auf den deutschen Standard umgebaut. Die Bremszüge verlaufen dann auch schöner. Allerdings habe ich es nach ein paar Tagen wieder zurückgetauscht, und voila das Anhalten funktioniert jetzt viel besser. Man kann einfach die Bremszüge aus den Bremshebel herausnehmen und auf der anderen Seite wieder einlegen.


----------



## trolliver (23. März 2014)

Ich finde, die Bremszüge verlaufen mit voli und hire schöner... 

Egal. Kannst jedenfalls einfach die Züge vom linken auf den rechten umbauen und umgekehrt. Im Zweifelsfall ist noch eine Längenanpassung notwendig.

Oliver


----------



## Prestige09 (23. März 2014)

Voli/hire ist nicht nur schöner, die Züge sind auch weniger oft gekrümmt und müssten dadurch reibungsärmer laufen. Leider habe ich noch keine V-Brakes gefunden, die die Zugzuführung auf der für vore und hili richtigen, in Fahrtrichtung linken Seite haben. Bei meinem Sohn habe ich es trotzdem auf Englisch (vore, hili) zurückgebaut, weil er fast nur mit der rechten Hand bremst. Bei der "deutschen" Anordnung hat also immer das Hinterrad blockiert und er ist rutschend zum Stehen gekommen. Das ging soweit, dass er wieder mit den Füßen anfing zu bremsen. Mit der "englischen" Anordnung blockiert nun nichts mehr und er kommt sicher nach viel kürzerer Strecke zum Stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (23. März 2014)

Prestige09 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich noch keine V-Brakes gefunden, die die Zugzuführung auf der für vore und hili richtigen, in Fahrtrichtung linken Seite haben.



Avid Ultimates lassen sich umschrauben, in neu aber sauteuer.


----------



## Prestige09 (23. März 2014)

Danke für den Tipp. Werd's in der Bucht mal beobachten.


----------



## trolliver (23. März 2014)

Es hilft für vorn auch schon ein um 135° gebogenes Führungsröhrchen.


----------



## Tobias1009 (23. März 2014)

Kann jemand etwas über den Q-Faktor des Cnoc 16 sagen. Am besten altes (mit großem KB) und neues Modell (mit kleinem KB).

Gruß


----------



## trifi70 (23. März 2014)

Zu groß, aber das ist leider an allen mir bekannten Kinderrädern so. Das neue könnte ich konkret mal nachmessen. Morgen, falls nicht jemand anders schneller ist.


----------



## Tobias1009 (23. März 2014)

Ja, bitte. Würde mich echt interessieren. Bitte auch die Zähnezahl des KB angeben. Danke und Gruß!


----------



## trifi70 (24. März 2014)

Q-Faktor Islabikes CNOC 16 Modell Ende 2012 (Sub 6 kg) ist ca. 132 mm. Das KB mit aktuell 25 Zähnen dürfte vl. so 2-3 mehr Zähne noch vertragen, ist aber gar nicht einzeln wechselbar. Die orig. Kurbel ist ungekröpft, bei größeren KB müsste man den Q-Faktor vergrößern (breiteres Lager oder gekröpfte Kurbel), weil sonst das KB an der Kettenstrebe schleift.


----------



## casir (24. März 2014)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein gebrauchtes 2 Jahre altes Knog 16 für meinen Sohn gekauft und würde gerne die alte Kette durch eine neue ersetzten.
Welche Ketten passen auf ein Knog 16? Muss ich irgendetwas beachten?

Gruss
Casir


----------



## Tobias1009 (24. März 2014)

Danke. Was bedeutet zirca? Kann jemand den wert bestätigen? Wenn 132mm stimmt wäre es sensationell.Schaut Euch mal bitte die Kurbeln von anderen Kinderrädern an, ich sage nur 165mm +


----------



## trifi70 (24. März 2014)

Der Messfehler sind max. 2mm. Habe 2x von Pedalauge außen zur Sattelrohrmitte gemessen. Die Kurbel ist symmetrisch, also links und rechts bis auf 1 oder 2 mm identisch.

Am Renner mit 2fach ist 140-145 normal. 132 halte ich für sehr gut, sicher am unteren Limit des üblicherweise käuflichen. Zumal da ja auch etwas breitere Reifen in den Hinterbau reinpassen. 165+ bezieht sich wohl auf die übliche 300 Eur Klasse Cube/Scott etc.? Wenn man von den kurzen Beinen und der schmalen Hüfte der Kinder ausgeht, müsste es aber eigentlich noch schmaler sein, die fahren da schon etwas breitbeinig drauf...

Wegen Kette an Casir: würde eine normale 7/8fach nehmen, z.B. Shimano HG70 fürn 10er. Diese entsprechend gekürzt und vernietet und gut ist. Wenn die alte allerdings wirklich verschlissen ist, könnte es bei dem kleinen Alu-Kettenblatt auch sein, dass das nicht mehr problemlos läuft. Müsste also ev. auch neu. Ausprobieren. Da Ersatz allerdings schwierig ist, würde ich dann eine bereits gefahrene und etwas gelängte Kette bevorzugen. Die sollte laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirslferdl (24. März 2014)

mokimarble schrieb:


> Es taucht im Thread vielleicht schon auf - dann habe ich es überlesen.
> Hat einer von Euch einen Ständer ans CNOC 14 gebaut? Wenn ja, welchen?
> 
> Das für unsere Tochter ist inzwischen gut hier angekommen. Ich überlege nur, ob ein Ständer nicht sinnvoll wäre....
> ...



Hallo Sandra,

Ist da überhaupt Platz für so ein Ständer Monstrum?
Meine Tochter fährt das Cnoc 16 seit bald 2 Jahren. Ständer hat sie kurz erwähnt weil an dem vorigen Blei-Pucky natürlich einer dran war. Ich habs ihr kurz erklährt und das Thema war erledigt.

Gegen Ständer spricht: Er macht das Rad erheblich schwerer und ist ziemlich gefährlich wenn er ausgeklappt und das Rad umgefallen ist - was wahrscheinlich laufend passiert. Hab der Kleinen gezeigen wie man es richtig macht: Sanft möglichst auf die linke Seite legen (später mit Schaltwerk wichtig) oder Anlehnen oder Fahren 

Grüße, H.


----------



## Redforce (25. März 2014)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Checke mal parcel2go
> Der Karton mißt 89x55x16 cm, Gewicht 10,5 kg. Mit parcel2go Standard für 15,65 GPB + VAT inkl. Abholung bei Deinem Käufer.


Über parcel2go erhält man verschiedene Angebote von diversen Logistik Partner. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit *ParcelForce* gemacht? Versand würde mich (inkl. Versicherung) 27GBP kosten...


----------



## Max.mk (31. März 2014)

Ich möchte ein Beinn24 durch Freunde aus Uk bestellen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Versand aus England? Kann mir jemand ungefähre Maße des Kartons sagen? Danke!


----------



## trolliver (31. März 2014)

Hast du schon ein paar Seiten zurückgeblättert? Das Thema kam seit Islas Rückzug aus Europa öfter auf. Ob ein Beinn24 dabei war, weiß ich jedoch nicht.


----------



## Max.mk (31. März 2014)

Ich habe über Beinn nicht gefunden. Geschätzt 120x80x20 cm, 12 kg parcel2go zeigt   £27.00 + VAT.


----------



## robby (2. April 2014)

mokimarble schrieb:


> Es taucht im Thread vielleicht schon auf - dann habe ich es überlesen. Hat einer von Euch einen Ständer ans CNOC 14 gebaut? Wenn ja, welchen?





Roelof schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es ist schwierig einen leichten Ständer in Kindergröße zu finden...


Ja, so ist es! Meine Tochter wünschte sich  (zu meinem Bedauern) auch einen Radständer - bin aber nicht fündig geworden und das Drama war groß. 


hirslferdl schrieb:


> Ist da überhaupt Platz für so ein Ständer Monstrum?
> Meine Tochter fährt das Cnoc 16 seit bald 2 Jahren. Ständer hat sie kurz erwähnt weil an dem vorigen Blei-Pucky natürlich einer dran war. Ich habs ihr kurz erklährt und das Thema war erledigt.


Da hattest Du Glück. Ich darf meine auf das Thema lieber nicht mehr ansprechen...
Demnächst brauche ich ein 16er. Gewicht spielt bei ihr keine Rolle und ich weiß nicht, ob ich iohr mit dem Cnoc überhaut noch eine Freude mache. Kinder sind eben Kinder und keine kleinen Erwachsenen, da liegen die Prioritäten woanders.

VG, Robert


----------



## trolliver (2. April 2014)

robby schrieb:


> Kinder sind eben Kinder und keine kleinen Erwachsenen, da liegen die Prioritäten woanders.
> 
> VG, Robert


Hi Robert

Und Jungen nochmal anders als Mädchen, meistens jedenfalls. Philipp plappert mich da beim Ständer gnadenlos im Brustton der Überzeugung nach: "Ständer? Unnötiges Gewicht." Er hatt Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger und fest installiertes Licht...  Und *m*ein teures Rad fliegt beim Abspringen bedenkenlos auf die (Schaltwerks-) Seite...

Allerdings gibt es bislang keine Dinge, die ich nicht mehr ansprechen darf. Das muß er aushalten lernen. Sag ich jetzt... mal sehen, was meine Tochter mich noch lehrt...

Ansonsten gibt's ja inzwischen noch andere schöne Töchter und Söhne anstelle von Islabike, deren 16er konstant für 300+ in der Bucht unter den Hammer kommen.

Oliver


----------



## Redforce (3. April 2014)

Für alle die ein cnoc16 bestellen wollen, hier die Maße vom Originalkarton:
17x78x111cm, Gewicht 10.1kg.
Bestellt bei parcel2go geliefert von UPS, 56 Euro. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hawkes (16. April 2014)

Ich kann ergänzen:

Beinn 20: 125 x 21 x 63 (L x B x H), 11,8kg
Beinn 24: 140 x 22 x 66 (L x B x H), 12,6kg (Gewicht ist auf Karton gedruckt, laut Waage allerdings eher 13,5kg)

Beim Vergleich mit parcelforce  beachten das z.B UPS normalerweise nur bis 50 GBP versichert und für 300 GPB weitere 17GPB Aufpreis (+Tax) verlangt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LenaLi (20. April 2014)

Ich habe die möglichkeit en Cnoc 14 zu kaufen (2010?) für 100 EUR.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (20. April 2014)

Zum Thema Seitenständer ...
..ob oder ob nicht möchte ich nicht bewerten...Ich habe allerdings auch ne Weile gesucht und bin fündig geworden...
Ich habe gerade einen Humpelt/ergotec Liliput (für 16-20") gekauft. Angegeben war er mit irgendwas um die 156g. Nachgewogen habe ich (noch) nicht.. gefühlt aber schön leicht. Gewicht sowie Erfahrungen bei der Montage (am Kania 20) werde ich nachreichen


----------



## Ann (20. April 2014)

LenaLi schrieb:


> Nomi ist aber jetzt 106 cm groß, 43 IBL.  Könnte das noch gehen oder ist das definitiv zu klein?



wird schon etwas klein sein, ein 16er wäre mit sicherheit die bessere wahl. aber... wenn es dieses jahr noch so geht, isla gibt ja innenbeinlänge bis 48 cm  (akutelle räder) an, würde ich es für das geld nehmen. verkaufen kannst du es bestimmt wieder gut. selbst wenn nun langsam alternativen auf den markt kommen, isla weiß man glaub doch zu schätzen.


----------



## trolliver (20. April 2014)

Das Angebot ist natürlich verlockend. Philipp war 103cm mit 37-39 IBL, als er sein CNOC16 bekam und gut damit klar kam, von daher würde ich es für zu klein halten. Es gibt aber Kinder, die sich generell auf kleineren Rädern wohl fühlen, das ist bei Philipp anders.


----------



## LenaLi (21. April 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> wird schon etwas klein sein, ein 16er wäre mit sicherheit die bessere wahl. aber... wenn es dieses jahr noch so geht, isla gibt ja innenbeinlänge bis 48 cm  (akutelle räder) an, würde ich es für das geld nehmen. verkaufen kannst du es bestimmt wieder gut. selbst wenn nun langsam alternativen auf den markt kommen, isla weiß man glaub doch zu schätzen.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (22. April 2014)

Richtige Entscheidung ...
gerade wenn die Kinder unsicher sind .. hilft das kleinere Rad bestimmt. Und für 100€ solltest Du es auch wieder los werden. Wir hatten für unseren jüngsten ein 12" Pucky damals (gebraucht) gekauft und nach einem Jahr (und reichlich km) mit nur geringem "Verlust" wieder verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max.mk (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
welche Kette passt auf ein Cnoc 14? 
Ich möchte nach 5 Jahren Betrieb gerne die alte Kette ersetzten.  Danke!


----------



## trifi70 (1. Mai 2014)

Länge musst Du anpassen mit Nietdrücker. Breite irgendwas 6/7/8-fach wie Shimano HG70, IG70 oder Sram PC 850, 870 o.ä.  Zwecks Gewicht sparen könnte man auch ne 9fach nehmen, sollte eigentlich auch laufen, habs am CNOC aber noch nicht probiert. Die Sram haben den Vorteil, dass ein wiederverwendbares Kettenschloss inkludiert ist.


----------



## Mamara (1. Mai 2014)

5Jahre? Isla HATTE mal sehr breite Ritzel hinten. Am Cnoc 16" hat mal ne Connex 808(6,7,8fach) nicht gepasst weil zu schmal.


----------



## veraono (1. Mai 2014)

mokimarble schrieb:


> Es taucht im Thread vielleicht schon auf - dann habe ich es überlesen.
> Hat einer von Euch einen Ständer ans CNOC 14 gebaut? Wenn ja, welchen?


Fürs Cnoc 16 hab ich einen - Baumarkt 7 eur Mittelständer Aluminium, "18 Zoll" - gekauft und abgesägt, passt hervorragend sieht genauso furchtbar aus wie jeder andere Ständer und wiegt kaum was.


----------



## Ann (19. Juni 2014)

in ebay ist ein anbieter, der zwar "privat" verkauft aber einige nagelneue cnocs hat:
http://www.ebay.de/usr/aysoo!?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
evtl. ist ja jemand interessiert, zumin. zahlung über paypal ist möglich


----------



## hirslferdl (19. Juni 2014)

Originalpreis UK£ 199.99 = 249.73 Euro
Bei dem "privaten" ebay händler 408,- Euro - laut bewertungen hat er imho eher was von einem Profi. Weil er bei nicht versichertem Versandt und nicht Lieferung seine Inkassoleute beauftragt sollte man - wenn man die heftigen 160,- Mehrpreis in Kauf nimmt - unbedingt den Versandt versichern lassen.

Für die fast 160,- Euro kann man übrigens auch selber nach GB reisen und das Rad direkt von Islabike abholen.


----------



## Ann (19. Juni 2014)

tja, du kannst leider bei isla kein bike mehr abholen. der läßt sich seinen import halt teuer bezahlen. 
das "privat" hab ich ja extra in "" gesetzt, für mich ist das auch ein händler, alleine wer kauft um zu verkaufen, handelt gewerblich.  wenn es zu problemen kommen sollte, dann würde ich mich nicht scheuen, den status als gewerblicher per gericht feststellen zu lassen, mit meldung an wettbewerbszentrale, finanzamt  etc..bei paypal muß er ja sendungsverfolgt versenden und dhl paket ist bis 500 euro versichert. ist halt ne marktlücke, die ein paar ausnützen, weil an die räder nicht mehr ranzukommen ist und die "alternativen" auch nicht billiger sind. 

bin super froh, daß wir unser isla noch bekommen haben und mit 24" ist jetzt erstmal ruhe, das hält eine zeitlang


----------



## Fisch123 (19. Juni 2014)

Das ist doch voll die Verarsche, wer kauft denn da?
Der Verkaufer hat den Sitz in GB und versendet aus Freiburg für unter 10€
Wer da kauft, und dann auch noch überteuert, der muss ja über den Tisch gezogen werden.
Lasst doch einfach die Finger von den dämlichen ISLAS, es gibt genug andere Anbieter-
Lg Sabine


----------



## Der_FuchsCRtm (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo Sabine,

welche Alternativen wären das denn? Ich möchte keine neue Diskusion starten, aber leider ist auch meine Tocher sehr zufrieden mit dem CNOC16. Aber im nächsten Jahr brauche ich was Größeres für sie. Und ich würde wieder gerne ein ISLA nehmen.

Gruß
Fuchs


----------



## Fisch123 (20. Juni 2014)

Hi,
klick dich doch einfach mal durch das Kinderforum!
Da gibt´s Bikes von Oreba, Cube, Kona, Kania, Frog, Pepper usw.
Auswahl gibts genug, findet euch doch einfach mal ab, dass es die blöden Islas einfach nicht gibt.
Wenn die so ein Zirkus darum machen, greift mann oder frau einfach auf das heimische zurück.
(das ist nun mal meine Meinung)
Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (20. Juni 2014)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> ...., dass es die blöden Islas einfach nicht gibt.



klar, kannst du deine meinung haben, ist ja ok. ob man verstehen muß oder will, warum die nicht mehr europa beliefern, ist auch ne andere sache. was ist aber nicht wirklich versteh, daß du immer betonst, die BLÖDEN isla.....? klar gibt es andere auch, aber ganz ehrlich? hab mir jetzt viel angeschaut, meine kleine hat als 2- und "egal wenn weg rad" jetzt ein noch ein specialized bekommen, aber kein einziges rad hat uns persönlich von design, preis-leistung, zubehör etc. so überzeugt wie ihr isla! deren geschäftspolitik hin- oder her, super räder bauen sie, da finde ich kann man wirklich nichts gegen sagen. 

@fuchs
soll es ein 20" sein? dann kubike, pepper, frog, kania als alternative anschauen, viele anderen haben tolles design, sind aber viel zu schwer, da mußt du umbauen - oder viel geld für ein gebrauchtes isla ausgeben, oder ein neues mit engl. kontakten bestellen, leider geht es nicht mehr anders.


----------



## Mamara (20. Juni 2014)

Finde Kubikes im Moment am stimmigsten, oder Kania small für die ganz Kleinen.


----------



## ONE78 (20. Juni 2014)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Hi,
> klick dich doch einfach mal durch das Kinderforum!
> Da gibt´s Bikes von Oreba, Cube, Kona, Kania, Frog, Pepper usw.
> Auswahl gibts genug, findet euch doch einfach mal ab, dass es die blöden Islas einfach nicht gibt.
> ...



Na da wäre ich ja auch mal interessirt dran, welcher andere Hersteller ein ähnlich gutes preis/gewichts-verhältnis hat. Dazu noch so Features wie kindergerechte griffe, hebel,...
achja und die geo ist auch top!


----------



## Mamara (20. Juni 2014)

Also beim 16" ist Kubikes auch auf dünneren 19mm Lenker samt sehr kleiner Bremshebel usw umgestiegen.


----------



## ONE78 (20. Juni 2014)

Die kubikes kannte ich noch garnicht, sehen ja echt gut aus. Obwohl ich glaube das die überstandshöhe recht hoch ist.


----------



## trifi70 (20. Juni 2014)

Für den Fall würde ich das Kania Sixteen empfehlen...

Denke ma: aus der inzwischen recht ordentlich sortierten Palette der Anbieter findet jeder was für ihn passendes.


----------



## bela155 (13. Juli 2014)

Huhu,
Ich bin neu hier und sage gleich- ich habe von Fahrrädern 0 Ahnung  !
Nachdem wir nun vom Kokua Likeabike auf ein "geerbtes" bleischweres Puky 12" umgestiegen waren und die ersten Raderfahrungen hinter uns haben ging die große Suche los...nach kurzer Zeit war klar- es musste ein Islabike werden. Also drangemacht und- wie alle hier- an Islabike die Zähne ausgebissen...keine Chance.
Jetzt sind wir günstig an ein gebrauchtes Cnoc 16" gekommen, zwar nicht in der Wunschfarbe, aber ich hoffe sie wird es verschmerzen ) !
Das Rad ist soweit in gutem Zustand, ein paar Kratzer hier und da, da werde ich mit nem Lackstift abhilfe schaffen. Nun würde ich gerne neue Reifen aufziehen und eine neue Kette,
Bremse überprüfen lassen usw, also einfach fit für die nächste Runde machen. Muss ich da beim Fahrradhändler auf irgendwas achten ?
Nächste Frage- ist es möglich einen Kettenschutz nachzurüsten oder ist das Quark ?
Das mit dem Ständer hoffe ich ihr erklären zu können )
Vielen Dank schonmal !!


----------



## trifi70 (13. Juli 2014)

Kette 8fach wie HG70 oder SRAM PC-850 (die hat serienmäßig ein Schloss).
Reifen je nach befahrenen Wegen Black Jack, Kenda Small Block 8 oder Big Apple.
Kettenschutz ev. den Chainrunner ("geschlitztes Spiralrohr") mal probieren.


----------



## Ann (15. Oktober 2014)

ist ja sehr ruhig hier geworden, nachdem isla leider nicht mehr nach de liefert. bin heute mal wieder auf die HP gekommen und da wurde komplett umgebaut. ist toll geworden und schöne neue farben sind jetzt auch im standardprogramm. gibt ja doch noch einige, die über bekannte in gb bestellen können, bin auch am überlegen, ob das 26" nicht evtl. doch wieder ein isla wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (16. Oktober 2014)

Je größer das Rad, je mehr Auswahl. Und selbst bei 16 und 20" gibts inzwischen gute Alternativen. Da mach ich für Isla sicher keine extra Klimmzüge...


----------



## Diman (16. Oktober 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> ist ja sehr ruhig hier geworden, nachdem isla leider nicht mehr nach de liefert.


Selbst Schuld von Isla.  Aber CNOC16 hole ich mir doch noch einmal.


----------



## Roelof (16. Oktober 2014)

Auch in 26", muss ich schon sagen hat iIsla p/l mässig die Nase ganz weit vorne... ich werde wieder selber aufbauen, und es wird wieder um einiges leichter, aber kostet nach erster Kalkulation auch wieder etwas mehr.


----------



## Ann (16. Oktober 2014)

roelof, da bin ich ja mal wieder gespannt ;-) noch wir haben zeit, mal schauen, was sich bis dahin noch tut.
aber das isla ist wirklich toll und bei uns geht es ohne klimmzüge, da verwandtschaft in london lebt. 

wollte auch hauptsächlich mal auf die neue HP etc. hinweisen


----------



## Cyborg (16. Oktober 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> wollte auch hauptsächlich mal auf die neue HP etc. hinweisen


Geht sogar auf dem Ipad!


----------



## AlexMC (16. Oktober 2014)

Habe letztens das gefunden: http://dawescycles.com/product-category/bikes/2014-bikes-academy/
Da hat wohl jemand erfolgreich kopiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (16. Oktober 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Habe letztens das gefunden: http://dawescycles.com/product-category/bikes/2014-bikes-academy/
> Da hat wohl jemand erfolgreich kopiert


von wem denn? Isla? die Rahmen sehen doch ganz anders aus!


----------



## AlexMC (16. Oktober 2014)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> von wem denn? Isla? die Rahmen sehen doch ganz anders aus!


Ja genau, Isla hat ganz andere Farben 

Ich meinte 1) das Konzept und 2) sind die Rahmenformen schon recht ähnlich - Woom oder Kania sehen zB anders aus...wäre eben* noch eine *Isla-Alternative


----------



## Fisch123 (16. Oktober 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Ja genau, Isla hat ganz andere Farben
> 
> (Ich meinte 1) das Konzept und 2) sind die Rahmenformen schon recht ähnlich - Woom oder Kania sehen zB anders aus...)


Wenn du dir die Kettenstreben und LR Aufnahme anschaust, siehst du da einen Unterschied?
Und nochwas, die Dawes sind aus 6061er Alu! mit Stahlgabel


----------



## AlexMC (16. Oktober 2014)

Gewicht ist trotzdem analog. Sonst siehe zweiter Satz des vorherigen Beitrags.


----------



## Mamara (16. Oktober 2014)

Ääähm, Isla hatte es seit Jahren mit der Tretlagerhöhe begriffen bei den Cnocs, die sind bei Dawes ekelhaft hoch übersetzt im Gegensatz zu Isla...


----------



## Ann (16. Oktober 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Gewicht ist trotzdem analog. Sonst siehe zweiter Satz des vorherigen Beitrags.



also beim 24er ist das isla 600g leichter und beim 16er ist auch ein unterschied von 200g. ich denke es ist einfach noch ein anbieter mehr. ist doch toll, daß sich was rührt auf dem markt. wobei ich bei den dawes nichts gehen habe, daß man die online bestellen könnte.


----------



## AlexMC (16. Oktober 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> ich denke es ist einfach noch ein anbieter mehr. ist doch toll, daß sich was rührt auf dem markt.



Ja, so habe ich das eigentlich auch gemeint. Richtig die Tretlager sind leider höher.

Im Gegensatz zu Isla, die nur direkt vertreiben, könnte man die über englische Radhändler beziehen, der eine oder andere verschickt wohl auch auf's Festland.
Ich bin zufällig darauf gestoßen, weil ich ein 14" gesucht habe, das Woom zZeit nicht lieferbar ist, ein Isla auch gebraucht nicht aufzutreiben und das Frog mir nicht so gefällt (und schwerer ist).

Und da ich bisher hier im Forum nichts davon gehört habe, habe ich den Link eben reingestellt.
Ich fand es interessant, daß ein "Brot-und-Butter-Hersteller" diese "Spezialsparte" auch für sich entdeckt hat. Vielleicht baut auch Cube in ein paar Jahre leichte Kinderbikes


----------



## Ann (16. Oktober 2014)

wie groß ist denn der radler? paßt das kubike noch nicht? ist doch ne tolle alternative...


----------



## AlexMC (16. Oktober 2014)

Ein laufender Meter mit 39cm Innenbeinlänge, am Kubike habe ich überlegt und fand es noch zu groß.


----------



## Ann (17. Oktober 2014)

hmmm, ich denke mal, das rad ist eher für nächstes frühjahr dann gedacht, oder? ich würde dann lieber noch warten. meine maus ist in dem alter, wirklich über den winter, um 7 cm in die höhe geschossen. vorher ging irgendwie gar nichts, die klamotten paßten ewig und dann ab ihrem geburtstag im november hab ich bald jeden monat neue hosen kaufen müssen, weil alles zu kurz war. die kleinen wachsen nicht "regelmäßig", das sind so schübe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (20. Oktober 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht baut auch Cube in ein paar Jahre leichte Kinderbikes


----------



## lillesol (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin ebenfalls ziemlich verzweifelt, dass isla nicht nach deutschland verschickt. Haben bereits ein Cnoc16 und ein beein20large, welches jetzt defintiv zu klein ist. Sind immer davon ausgegangen, dass wir einfach die nächste Größe bestellen. Und jetzt das!!!! Wir wollten eigentlich ein 26 beein small zu weihnachten kaufen. Wir haben auch schon sämtliche mögliche alternativen angesehen, aber keins kam an das schöne schlichte design von isla heran und das leichte Gewicht. Unsere Tochter hat schon jämmerlich geweint als wir ihr sagten, dass wir ein anderes Fahrrad finden müssen, weil wir nicht wissen wie wir ein Isla bekommen sollen.

Davon abgesehen, dass wir jemanden finden müssten, der es in Uk bestellt, sind wir aber schon am Recherchieren des Versands nach Deutschland gescheitert. Ohne genaue Paketmaße kann man nur schätzen und für die meisten Anbieter ist das Paket offensichtlich zu groß. Weiß vielleicht irgendjemand wie die Paketmaße vom 26 small sind oder mit welchem Versandunternehmen man so ein großes Rad versendet?

Wir haben uns auch die Dawes Academy angesehen. Jemand hat geschrieben, dass es schon deutliche Unterschiede zum Isla gibt. Wären zum Bsp. die Tretlager (welches als Unterschied genannt wurde) bei einem größeren Rad 24 oder 26 auch noch zu hoch oder ist es da nicht mehr so relevant? Dann haben wir noch bei den Frogbikesteamsky geschaut, welche man Ende Oktober bekommen soll, aber da ist der Rahmen hinten, wo das Hinterrad befestigt ist so merkwürdig lang. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das nicht ganz so wendig ist.

Hat vielleicht jamand Efahrung mit Dawes oder Frog als Notalternative zum isla?

Wäre wirklich danke für Hilfe

lg


----------



## giant_r (24. Oktober 2014)

hast du dir mal alternativ die orbea mx serie angeschaut? die gibt es auch in deutschland und in 26". ich finde sie preis-leistungsmaessig eigentlich ganz interressant.


----------



## Ann (24. Oktober 2014)

du mußt mal schauen, versender, die das machen und nicht zu teuer sind, wurden hier in den zig beiträgen schon öfter genannt. wegen der kartongröße schreib doch einfach mal isla an, die auskunft werden sie schon geben. aber du mußt halt jemand haben, der dort lebt, dort auch bezahlt, sprich brit. kreditkarte oder brit. konto hat und es dann an dich weiter schickt.

ansonsten halt die üblichen alternativen, wie kania, woom, pepperbikes, frog, orbea und und und. wenn es wirklich schon ein 26er sein kann (wie groß und welche innenbeinlänge?) dürfte noch mehr an auswahl zur verfügung stehen.

wobei ich den islarahmen auch superschön finde, ich könnte mich da auch nicht wirklich für die anderen leichten so begeistern.... bin froh, daß wir noch ein 24" isla bestellen konnten.


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. Oktober 2014)

lillesol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin ebenfalls ziemlich verzweifelt, dass isla nicht nach deutschland verschickt. Haben bereits ein Cnoc16 und ein beein20large, welches jetzt defintiv zu klein ist. Sind immer davon ausgegangen, dass wir einfach die nächste Größe bestellen. Und jetzt das!!!! Wir wollten eigentlich ein 26 beein small zu weihnachten kaufen. Wir haben auch schon sämtliche mögliche alternativen angesehen, aber keins kam an das schöne schlichte design von isla heran und das leichte Gewicht.
> 
> lg



Hallo,
unser Sohnemann ist vom Beinn 20 Large auf ein Kania Twentyfour Team in giftgrün  umgestiegen. Das hat noch die Optionen 2fach Kurbel und Federgabel, müsste sogar leichter sein und sieht richtig cool aus.
Selbst wenn Isla sich wieder herablassen würde uns zu beliefern- für mich ist der Saftladen (nach bereits 3 Islabikes wollte ich eigentlich das Greig 24) gestorben.
Bei Kania hingegen habe ich einen sehr guten Service vom Chef persönlich erfahren. Kann man nur empfehlen!


----------



## Bubu24 (26. Oktober 2014)

Wir haten ein cnoc 16 war ok das Rad.
Ab 24" verstehe ich aber nicht warum es unbedingt ein isla sein muss .
Ich finde das Commencal meta 24 viel cooler und wenn man bedenkt das es breitere Reifen und größeren Bremsen hat ist es sogar leichter als das Craig 24.

http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=14494837


----------



## lillesol (28. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Hilfe, 
@Waldschleicher : Beim Kania hätte ich Angst, dass es viellleicht schon bald zu klein wird. Meine Tochter ist jetzt schon 135cm und wirklich fahren wir erst wieder im nächsten Frühling. Hab gelesen, dass Kania ziemlich klein baut. Innenbeinlänge muss ich noch mal messen. War so ganz grob und flüchtig gemessen bei knapp 62cm.

Beim Orbea konnte ich nichts richtiges zum Gewicht finden. Ist aber glaub ich ein Stück schwerer.

Am nächsten kommt das Dawes Academy 24 oder 26 an unsere Vorstellung von nem schlichten und schlanken Design ran. Die sehen zumindest auf dem Bild den Islas sehr ähnlich. Leider konnte ich überhaupt keine Erfahrungsberichte oder irgendwas dazu finden. Ich hab auch keine Ahnung ob die Komponenten gut sind. Die Bremsen waren toll bei unseren Islabikes, die haben super reagiert, auch die Schaltung war einfach zu bedienen. Falls sich jemand die Spezifikation durchlesen könnte und sagt, dass es alles ordentliche Teile sind, würden wir im Moment dahin tendieren, dieses zu bestellen. Zumindest schicken die nach Deutschland.

http://dawescycles.com/product/24-academy-24/


----------



## niros (29. Oktober 2014)

@lillesol / @Waldschleicher  bezüglich Kania, Isla  und Rahmengeometrie (by th.w. - *hat jemand genaue Geo-Daten für die 24er und ggf. 26er von Isla, Pepperbikes oder Dawes Academy rausgefunden?)*
Ich finde es lohnt sich, die Geometriedaten genau zu vergleichen. Kania ist da ja erfreulich transparent. "Klein" mag bedeuten, dass die deutsche "Rahmenhöhe" also Länge des Sattelrohrs (Mitte Tretlagerachse bis Mitte Oberkante Sattelrohr) recht niedrig ist- bedeutet m.E. lediglich dass man schon ab einer kürzeren IBL in den "Genuss" größerer Laufräder kommt. Ansonsten ein wenig aussagekräftiges Maß. Denn dieses Maß, zusammen mit der Form / Höhe/ Gestaltung des Oberrohrs ist höchstens noch für die Überstandshöhe wichtig, ansonsten bestimmt sie aber nicht die insgesamt"Größe" eines Rahmens! Da ist die Länge viel entscheidender!!

Korrigiert mich bitte, aber m.E. wirklich entscheidend für die Frage: "wie passt mein Kind aufs Rad" scheinen mir die Werte *Stack und Reach: *also wie hoch und weit nach vorn versetzt ist die Oberkante Steuerrohr vom Tretlager. Den Rest kann man durch Sattelhöhe / Art der Sattelstütze / Länge und Winkel des Vorbaus oder Kurbellänge (schon aufwändiger) anpassen - auch den Sitzwinkel (der ist bei den Islas eher etwas steiler, also "muss" der Oberkörper nicht unbedingt mit wachsen wenn die Hosen mal wieder zu kurz werden - und da wachsen ja die Kinder am schnellsten) ((Klar, liebe Entwickler nehmt es mir nicht übel, Lenkwinkel, Gabelvorbiegung und Radstand machen das Fahrverhalten aus, aber ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus dass diese edlen Drahtesel alle für Kinder optimiert sind…)).

Bei Kindern ca. im Grundschulalter finde ich weiterhin die *Tretlagerabsenkung* nach wie vor entscheidend - beeinflusst, wie sicher und schnell sie bei Gefahr absteigen können! Und ein Unfall ist in jedem Fall sehr "uncool", mag das bike auch noch so ein begehrtes Farbdesign oder High-tech-Teile aufweisen!!!! Und da habe ich bei den 4-5 hier favorisierten 24er Bikes enorme Unterschiede gefunden (gemessene Tretlagerhöhe über ebenem Boden zwischen ca. 22 und 27 cm ….).

Die Größe der Laufräder scheint mir eigentlich hauptsächlich relevant beim Umstieg vom 20er aufs 24er. Größere Laufräder bedeuten physikalisch mehr Fahrstabilität - Ist der Unterschied in der Fahrstabilität zwischen 24 und 26 wirklich bemerkbar?? Denn wenns eher schwerere Laufräder wären braucht es auch mehr Kraftaufwand bei jeder Beschleunigung! Das "frühe/kleine" 26er hätte demnach nur Sinn wenn die Laufräder leicht genug sind.

Da wir ebenfalls vor der Entscheidung welches 24er / 26er stehen, habe ich mal Bilder verschiedener Rahmen in 24/26 zum Vergleich in einer GIMP Datei halb transparent übereinander gelagert, wen das interessiert der kann die bei mir per Unterhaltung anfragen.

freue ich auf Eure Erfahrungen / Beobachtungen zu "was ist bzgl. Geometrie wichtig?"


----------



## Roelof (29. Oktober 2014)

niros schrieb:


> ... Korrigiert mich bitte, aber m.E. wirklich entscheidend für die Frage: "wie passt mein Kind aufs Rad" scheinen mir die Werte *Stack und Reach: *also wie hoch und weit nach vorn versetzt ist die Oberkante Steuerrohr vom Tretlager. Den Rest kann man durch Sattelhöhe / Art der Sattelstütze / Länge und Winkel des Vorbaus oder Kurbellänge (schon aufwändiger) anpassen...



Das ist nicht nur bei Kinderrädern so....




> ...





> Die Größe der Laufräder scheint mir eigentlich hauptsächlich relevant beim Umstieg vom 20er aufs 24er. Größere Laufräder bedeuten physikalisch mehr Fahrstabilität - Ist der Unterschied in der Fahrstabilität zwischen 24 und 26 wirklich bemerkbar?? Denn wenns eher schwerere Laufräder wären braucht es auch mehr Kraftaufwand bei jeder Beschleunigung! Das "frühe/kleine" 26er hätte demnach nur Sinn wenn die Laufräder leicht genug sind.



Das gemeine daran ist ja, dass ich leichtere 26" Laufräder bauen kann, als 24" Laufräder, weil in Summe leichtere Reifen und Felgen verfügbar sind. Es ist schwierig in 24" eine 350g Felge (oder leichter) zu bekommen, in 26" hab ich noch 2 Paar herumliegen, die auf das richtige Bike warten. In 24" gibt es nur die ZTR Crest, die leicht und gut verarbeitet ist, alles andere würde für mich nicht in Frage kommen. Von den Reifen fang ich gar nicht erst an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulbri (29. Oktober 2014)

Danke Euch für die vielen Anregungen und Tipps, ich habe heute 3 Islabikes bestellt, die schon nächste Woche geliefert werden  


Meine Freundin wohnt gerade in Britanien schickt sie mir glücklicherweise nach Deutschland. Damit sind wir immer noch günstiger als ein neues kubike kostet würde - und schöner finde ich sie auch.

Bezahlen kann man die Bikes problemlos mit einer dt. Kreditkarte, einzig braucht es als Versandadresse eben eine britische.....

Wegen Kartongröße: Islabike beantwortet Mails mit Anfragen bzgl. Verpackungsgröße sehr freundlich, sodass ich schon mal ausrechnen konnte, was mich der Weiterversand dann kosten wird.


----------



## Ann (29. Oktober 2014)

das sind ja tolle nachrichten. wenn sie nun deutsche kreditkarten wieder akzeptieren, hat sich das ganze ja schon gelockert - schön   der kontakt bei isla ist echt klasse, die haben immer sehr, sehr schnell und ausführlich geantwortet, da können sich manche deutsche anbieter ne scheibe abschneiden 

was hast du denn jetzt bestellt, welche größen und farben? mir stinkt es, daß wir damals das türkis wollten, das war ausverkauft, da nur sonderfarbe. jetzt gibt es es wieder, sogar ganz normal im sortiment - so kanns gehen. wobei das purple auch ne geniale farbe ist.


----------



## Bulbri (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe das 14'' und 16'' in rot bestellt für meine beiden Kinder und das 20'' in grün für die Tochter meiner Freundin- wir kaufen das dann ab, wenn sie rausgewachsen ist 

Es gibt im Moment nur die 3 Farben rot - grün - pink... ? Na pink finde ich persönlich scheußlich und da der kleine Fahrer hier männlich ist, fällt die Farbe für uns komplett raus.


----------



## Ann (29. Oktober 2014)

das ist klar, daß pink rausfällt bei sohnemänner  aber das pink ist eigentlich gar kein pink, das ist so ein richtig schönes dunkels pink-violett, aber mehr ins lila rein. grün ging für meine tochter gar nicht - die haßt grün und das schon seit 5 jahren..... melde dich mal, wenn die räder sind und berichte, ok?


----------



## Bulbri (30. Oktober 2014)

So, ich ergänze mal für den Versand:

Die für uns bestimmten Bikes haben einen Wert von 400 Pfund. Normal gebucht über parcel2go wären nur 50 Pfund versichert/ erstattbar. Für die volle Summe von 400 Pfund kostet der Versand dann 17,50 Pfund mehr. Das ist es mir aber z.B. wert 

Die maximale Paketlänge darf 1,50m nicht überschreiten, sonst wird es deutlich teurer....


Aber so bekomme ich ein 14er und 16er inkl. Versandversicherung für knapp 68 Pfund abgeholt und ins Haus geliefert. Das ist doch klasse!
(Letzte Woche habe ich bei dhl. für ein kleines 2,3 kg Paket nach England 17 Euro bezahlt- das war dann auch noch 5 Tage unterwegs....)


----------



## Bulbri (31. Oktober 2014)

So, die 3 Räder sind inzwischen bei meinem Kontakt in York eingetroffen  
die Abholung konnte ich auch via Kreditkarte von hier bezahlen und habe meinem Kontakt die pdfs zum Ausdrucken via Email geschickt....


Soweit bisher ganz easy ... falls es jemand auf dem gleichen Weg probieren möchte, es scheint gut zu funktionieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubu24 (31. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht habe ich jetzt etwas überlesen aber wenn die Bezahlung per Kreditkarte möglich ist, dann ist es doch einfach :

Fahrrad bestellen, Bezahlen, Rückholauftrag beauftragen zb. DPD, GLS bittet sowas an kostet etwa 20-30€ und Fahrrad abholen lassen.

Also mit der DPD habe ich auf dem Weg ohne Problemen zwei Snowboards abholen lassen .


----------



## lillesol (31. Oktober 2014)

Also die paketmaße vom 26er beinn und 24er hat mir islabike per nachfrage nicht gegeben. Wie blöd jetzt kann ich nicht ausrechnen wie teuer der versand ist und ob es überhaupt noch von der Größe versendet wird :-( Weiß vielleicht irgendjemand wie hoch und breit so ein 26er annähernd ist?

Das kam als Antwort: "Thank you for your email.

I'm afraid are unable to supply the information you have requested.

I'm sorry we cannot be of more help.

Best regards, Matt"


----------



## Ann (31. Oktober 2014)

Bubu24 schrieb:


> Fahrrad bestellen, Bezahlen, Rückholauftrag beauftragen zb. DPD, GLS bittet sowas an kostet etwa 20-30€ und Fahrrad abholen lassen.



ich glaube man kann bei isla nicht direkt abholen lassen, sondern die fordern eine englische lieferadresse (hotels etc. sind ausgenommen). für 20-30 euro wirst du im ausland aber nicht hinkommen, ich hab da mal angefragt, die kosten waren viel, viel höher, wenn sie es überhaupt gemacht hätten....


----------



## giant_r (31. Oktober 2014)

Doch, das geht schon, zb. mit packlink	  und dank gls, da zahlst du nur den standardtarif und die hohlen das da ab, wo du sagst. zumindest von deutschland nach spanien geht das erfahrungsgemaess problemlos. als ich im sommer ein bike gesucht habe gab es die gleiche option bei packlink fuer england-spanien. hab ich aber dann nicht probiert weil es das kubike geworden ist.


----------



## Ann (31. Oktober 2014)

ok, danke  hat sich dann wahrscheinlich geändert. schön zu wissen, daß es so klappt.


----------



## SKMUC (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Bulbri, weisst du die Kartonmaße vom Beinn20 S?
Grüsse
Sebastian


----------



## Bulbri (31. Oktober 2014)

Ja, ganz zufällig 

20''small: 123 x 20 x 63 wurde mir gemailt, bei max. 12.4 kg in Vollausstattung mit allen Extras.

... und damit alles mal in einem Post zu finden ist:

16" : 112 x 17 x 79 bei max. 9.5 kg

14": 89 x 55 x 16 bei max. 8.5 kg


----------



## Ann (31. Oktober 2014)

ich fände es toll, wenn man einen extra thread aufmachen würde - titel: *islabikes maße und gewichte für versand *und dort die angaben sammeln könnte. hier bei fast 70 seiten geht es leider unter, oder?


----------



## Bulbri (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Giant,

ich glaube ehrlich gesagt NICHT, dass eine Bike-Abholung von Islabike so funktioniert.
Weil: Islabike möchte nicht, dass ihre Bikes ins Ausland gehen, da sie dort keinerlei Support, Ersatzteile etc. anbieten WOLLEN.
Daher liefern sie ausschließlich an englische Adressen-

Eigene Angabe dazu
"In fairness to everyone, there are no exceptions, we’re sorry for any disappointment caused."

oder auch: 
" 
Please note we do not supply parts or warranty or support to bikes that are exported outside the UK in this manner."


----------



## giant_r (31. Oktober 2014)

ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass man das bike bei isla abhohlen kann, dann haben wir uns falsch verstanden, es sollte bei mir von isla auch erst an eine andere adresse, aber ich haette den ganzen transporte aus spanien organiesieren koennen und muss den helfern in england nicht noch mehr arbeit machen. ich wollte ann auch nur sagen, dass im ausland abhohlen lassen nicht unbedingt mit mehrkosten verbunden ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubu24 (31. Oktober 2014)

Das heisst man kann nicht einmal direkt bei Islabikes ein Fahrrad abholen ?
Islabike gibt auch keine Garantie auf Räder die in Ausland gebracht werden ?

Vielleicht zu viele Reklamationen aus dem Ausland....Gewährleistung müssen sie trotzdem  geben da Eu Recht .

Warum sich damit überhaupt rumärgern !

Der Kunde ist König wird immer mehr vergessen.


----------



## lillesol (3. November 2014)

@Bulbri 


Bulbri schrieb:


> Wegen Kartongröße: Islabike beantwortet Mails mit Anfragen bzgl. Verpackungsgröße sehr freundlich, sodass ich schon mal ausrechnen konnte, was mich der Weiterversand dann kosten wird.



Hast du mit einer deutschen e-mail adresse angefragt oder über deine Freundin in York? Verstehe nicht, warum man mir keine Auskunft gibt. 
lg 
lillesol


----------



## Bulbri (3. November 2014)

Hallo Lillesol,

ich habe mit meiner Email angefragt- aber die ist tatsächlich .com  allerdings hatte ich reingeschrieben, dass ich das Rad nach Deutschland haben möchte!
LG
Bulbri


----------



## lillesol (5. November 2014)

Habe mal das Dawes 26small und das Isla 26small übereinandergelegt. Was meint ihr zur Tretlagerhöhe? Wäre das noch ok?


----------



## niros (5. November 2014)

Hmm, nach den Bildern scheint es schon ein deutlicher Unterschied zu sein. Ich würde sie - falls das in Eurer Nähe möglich ist - mal auf ein Frogbike 69, also das kleine 26er, setzen. Die haben (in der bisherigen Variante) ähnlich hohe Tretlager, deren Sinn sich mir nicht erschliesst.
Übrigens werden die ab Herbst/Winter ausgelieferten Frogbikes eine stärkere Tretlagerabsenkung haben. Da Eure Tochter ja schon etwas grösser ist, vielleicht auch eine überlegenswerte Alternative? Der Gewichtsunterschied zum Dawes ist gering, dabei deutlich budgetfreundlicher.

Oder man wartet aufs wohl kommende Kania 26 (grosser Bruder vom 24 large team).


----------



## trolliver (7. November 2014)

Dem Bild nach zu urteilen halte ich die geringere Tretlagerabsenkung für absolut vertretbar. Auf einem 26er kommt es sicher nicht mehr so doll drauf an, daß man mit beiden Füßen platt auf den Boden kommt (tat mein Sproß nie), und geländegängiger ist es auch.

Oliver


----------



## lillesol (9. November 2014)

Wir hätten nun doch evtl. die Möglichkeit ein isla zu bestellen. Nun bin ich mir wieder unsicher was die Größe angeht. Ist der Unterschied vom 26 small zum 26 large nur die Sattelhöhe oder sitzt man auf dem 26 large Rahmen auch noch viel gestreckter. Wenn man Bilder beider Räder übereinanderlegt ist der Abstand Sattel Lenker genau gleich, nur dass man den Sattel nicht ganz so tief stellen kann.
Gibt es jemanden der ein 26er hat? Mich würde interessieren ab welcher Größe und Alter Eure Kinder das gefahren haben.

Mit 135cm und 63cm Innenbeinlänge, denke ich wird das 24er schnell zu klein. Deshalb dachte ich zuerst an ein 26small, aber wenn da nur wenig Unterschied zum large ist, könnte man vielleicht gleich das large nehmen und erst mal sehr lange fahren? Andererseits saß sie mal auf nem 26er Bergamont und das war sooo riesig, da kam sie noch gar nicht auf den Boden.


----------



## Ann (9. November 2014)

nachdem du dich bei isla auf die angaben bei der innenbeinlänge eigentlich verlassen kannst, fehlen zum 26L noch 5 cm innenbeinlänge und  11 cm für die gesamtgröße! das ist sehr viel, vor allem weil sie in dem alter doch nicht mehr so schnell wachsen. ich würde es nicht machen! der 15" rahmen wird auch insgesamt größer sein als der 13,5" vom 26S, das kann eigentlich nicht nur der sattelstand sein.


----------



## lillesol (9. November 2014)

Ok danke, dann wäre es wahrscheinlich echt günstiger gewesen erst ein 24er voll auszufahren und dann ein 26l zu nehmen. So haben wir jetzt mit nem 26s sehr große Räder (vielleicht auch noch etwas zu groß) auf nem Rahmen der nicht viel größer als der vom 24er ist? Und wenn sie dann so groß ist, dass die Laufradgröße gut passt, sitzt sie vielleicht schon wieder gestaucht? Nur das 24 lohnt ja nun fast nicht mehr. Zumal wir nicht alle 1,5 Jahre dort ne neue Größe bestellen wollen und können. Hätten nach dem cnoc 16 gleich das 24er nehmen sollen. Das hätte damals auch schon gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (9. November 2014)

das 24er hat einen 12" rahmen, doch etwas kleiner als der vom 26s. tja, räder kann man halt nicht im voraus kaufen, die müssen passen und leider ist es so, daß die kleinen nen großen verschleiß haben. meine ist 7 und hat auch schon ihr 4tes bike. vom 16 auf ein 24er wäre aber ein gewaltiger sprung gewesen, hätte ich auch nicht gemacht. aber isla lassen sich gebraucht sehr gut verkaufen, von daher ist es nicht ganz so schlimm. laut größentabelle müßte das 26s ja passen, das wird sie schon eine zeitlang fahren können. wie alt ist sie überhaupt? wenn das nicht mehr paßt, kann man dann auch schon auf damenräder mit kleinem rahmen gehen, da ist die auswahl wieder größer.


----------



## trifi70 (9. November 2014)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Unterschied 26s und 26l nur die minimale Sattelhöhe sein soll. Wenn es aber so wäre, kauf doch das kleinere. Lange Sattelstütze kann man später nachkaufen. Optik? Egal. 

Anderer Ansatz: grad die Islas verkaufst Du doch gebraucht noch mit Marge.  Da spricht doch eigentlich nix dagegen, die Größen mitzunehmen, also jetzt 24 oder 26s (was am besten passt), später dann 26l.


----------



## lillesol (9. November 2014)

Danke, stimmt wir werden das 26 small nehmen.

@trifi70 Ja im Moment kann man die Islas sicher super verkaufen, da könnte man auf jeden Fall jede Größe mitnehmen. Aber wir wollten die noch unserem kleinen fast Dreijährigen vermachen und ehe der dann rausgewachsen ist.......da versenden die vielleicht wieder nach Deutschland und es kann jeder ganz einfach bestellen und dann bleiben wir drauf sitzen...wer weiß?

@Ann Noch ist unsere Tochter sieben, aber bald acht und schon ziemlich groß für ihr Alter.


----------



## trolliver (10. November 2014)

Wenn jetzt das 26s paßt oder auch nur fast paßt, würde ich auch kein 24er mehr nehmen. Zumindest das 20er hatte bzw. hat als L einen längeren Rahmen als das S, das würde ich auch vom 26er so annehmen. Dazu kommen die ganzen Anbauteile (Lenker, Kurbel etc.), die bei beiden Versionen dem jeweiligen Alter angepaßt sind. Isla ist da schon ziemlich gut!


			
				Ann schrieb:
			
		

> tja, räder kann man halt nicht im voraus kaufen...


Ann, sag sowas nicht! Ich habe ein drei Jahre auf Vorrat hinaus gekauftes Rad im Keller... 

Oliver


----------



## Ann (10. November 2014)

@Oliver
keine sorge, so war es nicht gemeint  die daheim gelagerten, in der richtigen größe, die auf den einsatz warten, sind ein gut angelegter vorrat 

ich meinte mit "man kann nicht auf vorrat kaufen", daß man kein bike nehmen kann, das jetzt noch 8 cm zu groß ist, wenn man es gleich braucht. hilft ja nichts, wenn das 20er zu klein ist, ein 26L zu nehmen, das dann evtl. erst in 2-3 jahren erst paßt. oder so ein gewaltigen sprung von 16" auf 24" zu machen. klar ist es lästig und geld intensiv, wenn man laufend neue räder für die lieben kleinen braucht, aber ein zu großes rad geht halt auch nicht. 

wir haben unser 24er isla auch auf vorrat gekauft, das 20er paßt ja noch, aber bei dem angebot zur letztmaligen lieferung haben wir selbstverständlich zugeschlagen und das jahr darauf kam es zum einsatz


----------



## lillesol (11. November 2014)

@Bulbri Sind deine Fahrräder mittlerweile heil bei Dir angekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulbri (11. November 2014)

Hallo lillesol,

ja, gestern sind die 2 großen Pakete von UPS angekommen 

Hier ein Beweis: Das cnoc 14 für meinen kleinen Sohn:





Das cnoc 16 für meine Große, leider etwas überbelichtet


----------



## ONE78 (11. November 2014)

Das zweite ist auch ein cnoc14, steht jedenfalls auf der kettenstrebe?!


----------



## Bulbri (11. November 2014)

Ah Mist, dann habe ich das falsche Bild eingestellt. Sorry dafür, ich geh mal auf die Suche nach dem Bild des 16''.


----------



## bwholo75 (13. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich muss leider nochmal das Thema Schaltungsumbau auf den Plan bringen. Die Suche hat zwar einiges ausgespuckt, aber so recht schlau bin ich da nicht draus geworden.
Hintergrund ist folgender:
Unsere Tochter hat seit längerem ein Beinn20 small. Fährt aber aktuell noch auf dem CNOC16. Von der Größe würde sie zwar mit dem 20er zurecht kommen, sie hat allerdings recht kleine Hände und gesundheitlich bedingt Probleme die Kraft für den Drehgriff aufzubringen. Zudem kommt sie durch die dicken Griffe nicht optimal an die Bremse. Gesetz dem Fall, die gesamten Schaltungsteile würden am Fahrrad verbleiben- wäre es ausreichend, Daumengriffe zu montieren? Wären dann dünnere Griffe möglich?
Danke schonmal von mir und meiner Lütten (Schrauber-Doppel-0) ;-)


----------



## trolliver (14. November 2014)

Standardlenkergriffe sind natürlich meistens kleiner im Durchmesser als Drehgriffschalter. Den Teil des Problems hättest du also sicher behoben. Ob allerdings Fingerschalter leichter zu bedienen wären, sollte deine Tochter mal irgendwo ausprobieren. Immer wenn es gegen die Federspannung des Schaltwerks geht, ist doch schon eine gehörige Kraft vonnöten, die unsereins gar nicht auffällt, aber für die Kleinen oft eine unüberwindbare Hürde darstellen.

Es macht allerdings auch Freude, die (Kraft-) Entwicklung der Sprößlinge zu beobachten. Philipp hat sein 20er mit Drehgriffschaltung nun ein Jahr, schalten konnte er quasi sofort, aber doch mit für ihn gewaltiger Kraftanstrengung zu Anfang. Nun schaltet er wie er lustig ist, auch öfter mal mehrere Gänge durch gegen die Federrichtung, macht ihm nix mehr aus.  Und wie er jetzt fährt... ich kann mit ihm in ganz normaler Geschwindigkeit 5 - 10 km fahren, während wir uns unterhalten - wie mit Freunden, nur daß er sechs ist. Kannst dich freuen, wenn das Beinn 20 zum Einsatz kommt!

Oliver


----------



## Y_G (14. November 2014)

Wir hatten hier beides ausprobiert. Eigentlich konnte er beides schalten, allerdings fällt ihm das Schalten mit dem Drehgriff leichter. Vielleicht weil er die ganze Hand und nicht nur den Daumen benutzen kann. Ich denke das mit etwas Übung beides funktionieren wird. Paul würde aber seinen Drehgriff nicht tauschen. Die Kraft die zum schalten benötigt wird, kannst Du aber auch noch reduzieren wenn Du den Leitungsverlauf optimierst und gute Züge und Hüllen verwendest.


----------



## bwholo75 (14. November 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten! Also warte ich erstmal ab, wie sich das einspielt, habt schon Recht. 
Wenns tatsächlich nicht hinhaut, grab ich das Thema wieder aus ;-))


----------



## lillesol (15. November 2014)

@Bulbri Schön, dass alles gut geklappt hat. Viel Spaß damit. Ich hätte es gern wieder in blau bestellt, aber mit dem neuen "teal" kann ich mich gar nicht anfreunden. Aber dann wird es halt auch orange rot. 
lg


----------



## Ann (15. November 2014)

lillesol schrieb:


> @BulbriIch hätte es gern wieder in blau bestellt, aber mit dem neuen "teal" kann ich mich gar nicht anfreunden. lg



ist es für ein bub, oder ein mädel? das teal ist für ein mädel superschön, ein ganz tolles türkis. meine hätte es sooo gerne gehabt, war aber leider zu dem zeitpunkt ausverkauft....


----------



## lillesol (15. November 2014)

@Ann Ist jetzt erst mal für ein Mädchen. Später soll es dann aber der Bruder noch nehmen. So jedenfalls der Plan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niros (1. Dezember 2014)

@Ann


Ann schrieb:


> der 15" rahmen wird auch insgesamt größer sein als der 13,5" vom 26S, das kann eigentlich nicht nur der sattelstand sein.


@lillesol


lillesol schrieb:


> Ist der Unterschied vom 26 small zum 26 large nur die Sattelhöhe oder sitzt man auf dem 26 large Rahmen auch noch viel gestreckter.



Habe nochmals die Rahmen verglichen (Dateien zum einzeln anklicken und verschieben auf Anfrage):




Beinn 26 large, Beinn 26 small, Beinn 24:
Beim 26 large ist das Oberrohr hinten weniger stark abgesenkt; die Tretlagerabsenkung viel geringer, das Steuerrohr nur wenig weiter vorn und etwas länger (Oberkante höher).
Das 26 small hat eine stärkere Tretlagerabsenkung und dadurch praktisch die gleiche Tretlagerhöhe über Strasse wie das 24er.



Kania 24 large und Beinn 26 small:
Steuerrohr des Beinn 26 small leicht weiter vorn und Oberkante weiter oben, mitgelieferter Vorbau ist kürzer. Tretlager liegt beim Kania 24 large nur minimal höher als beim Beinn 26S. Beidesmal sind 15,2er Kurbeln verbaut.


----------



## Ann (1. Dezember 2014)

niros schrieb:


> @Ann
> @Ann: Habt ihr eigentlich Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche und Licht bei Isla bestellt oder hier besorgt? Wenn ja, kannst Du die Teile von Gewicht / P/L und Alltagstauglichkeit her empfehlen?



ja, wir haben damals alles komplett mitbestellt. war auch schon alles montiert bei lieferung und ich kann es zu 100% empfehlen. leicht, schutzbleche klasse, da es wirkliche sind und nicht nur so steckdinger, wo alles rumspritzt. gepäckträger hält bombenfest und paßt genau dazu, licht superhell und fliegengewicht. ich würde es wieder so machen.


----------



## lillesol (1. Dezember 2014)

@niros 
Danke, für den Vergleich. Hätte ich deinen Vergleich etwas eher gesehen, hätte ich vielleicht doch noch überlegt gleich das large zu bestellen. Wir haben jetzt jedenfalls das 26small in rot bei isla bestellt und warten noch darauf, dass es endlich hier her transportiert wird. Dann werden wir sehen, ob die Größe richtig war. Aber noch ist es nicht da.


----------



## lillesol (1. Dezember 2014)

Von Bestellung bis zum Eintreffen des Fahrrads in England hat es nur zwei Tage gedauert!  Etwas schwieriger gestaltet sich hingegen der Transport hierher


----------



## lillesol (3. Dezember 2014)

So, heute kam das Isla an!
@Bulbri Herzlichen Dank noch mal für deine Hilfe! 

Farbe ist schön und die Größe small war so wie es aussieht die richtige Entscheidung. Sieht jedenfalls super aus und wartet im Versteck auf den Geburtstag!Drei Kreuze, dass alles geschafft ist.


----------



## Ann (3. Dezember 2014)

na super, das freut mich doch


----------



## fasty (4. Dezember 2014)

Wer zu Weihnachten noch ein cnoc 16 in purple sucht:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/381077776794?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## niros (5. Dezember 2014)

Bulbri schrieb:


> Ja, ganz zufällig
> 
> 20''small: 123 x 20 x 63 wurde mir gemailt, bei max. 12.4 kg in Vollausstattung mit allen Extras.
> 
> ...


 26''small: 150 x 70 x 20, ca 15 kg.


----------



## huhue (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich hätte hier noch ein blaues cnoc 14 von 2012 zu verkaufen.





Ist nur einen Sommer gefahren worden, und in top zustand.

FP 220,-€

Original Karton ist vorhanden. Selbstabhohlung im Raum Berlin wäre möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (19. Dezember 2014)

Islabikes ,
 hab mich jetzt für ein hot pepper 20 entschieden. 
Es war einfach zu unkompliziert und zu gut vom p/l Verhältnis als dass ich mir wg ein paar gramm weitere Gedanken um ein beinn hätte machen müssen. Die orig. Reifen sind schon durch mow joes ersetzt.
Das gute alte cnoq wird natürlich in Ehren gehalten und weitervererbt.
In diesem Sinne Tschüssi UK


----------



## veraono (26. Dezember 2014)

Ein wenig Reue macht sich breit, das Pepper ist für den Preis den ich bezahlt hab ein passabler Deal  ,aber im Detail muss ich mittlerweile sagen, finde ich Isla immer noch eine Liga für sich was durchdachte und auf die kindliche Ergonomie optimierte Lösungen angeht.


----------



## alexx80 (26. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt das abgegebene gewicht beim pepper?


----------



## veraono (26. Dezember 2014)

Also die 8,3 ohne Pedale und sonstige Spässe können schon halbwegs hinkommen, ich hab's leider nur einmal mit Ständer, Hebie Steck-Schutzblechen, Pedale, vormontierten Reflektoren und dafür etwas leichteren Reifen gewogen und kam ziemlich genau auf 9kg.


----------



## alexx80 (26. Dezember 2014)

Danke!


----------



## kaes73 (29. Dezember 2014)

zu Verkaufen, super leichtes Kinderrad

Islabike Cnoc 16,

18 Monate jung , tiptop gepflegt, 5,6kg ohne Pedale, normale Gebrauchsspuren, XLC Lenker, Sqlab 836 Vorbau, Tektro V-Brakes, incl, Originallenker-Vorbau,
270,-euro vb + Versand















"}' data-reactid=".2i">Gefällt mir ·  · Teilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matude (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

wir wollen uns ein Islabike 16 zoll kaufen. Kann man das auch in Deutschland kaufen oder nur England? Habt ihr Tipps zwecks Versand von England? Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ann (16. Januar 2015)

lies dich bitte hier ein, da steht eigentlich schon alles drin, gerade in den letzten paar seiten. isla geht nur, wenn ihr in england eine lieferadresse habt, hotels. etc. zählt nicht und abholung durch einen versender ist auch nicht möglich.


----------



## nico_c (27. Januar 2015)

habe jetzt hier nichts gefunden. welche unterschiede bestehen zwischen dem alten und dem neuen modell ausser dem gewicht?
mir ist da was in erinnerung von sattel, kurbel und reifen. qualitätsunterschiede?


----------



## huhue (29. Januar 2015)

Wie auf meinen Bildern im Isla album zu sehen (Das blaue cnoc14 ist hat die alten, das silbergraue cnoc 16 die neuen Komponenten), hat sich folgendes geändert:

Gabel (Form wurde verändert um Gewicht zu sparen), Sattelstütze, Sattel, Naben (Inbus befestigung statt Schraubachse), Kurbel Alu statt Stahl, Kleinere Kettenblatt Ritzel Kombi, daher auch eine kürzere Kette und andere Pedale. Falls jemandem noch was einfällt...

Vorher:




Nachher:


----------



## nico_c (16. Februar 2015)

So, nachdem sich alle möglichkeiten(2 an der zahl) ein neues islabike aus uk zu bekommen zerschlagen haben, habe ich jetzt ein gebrauchtes bekommen. allerdings ist mir dabei aufgefallen, dass das hinterrad nicht wirklich gut frei dreht. bremse und sonstiges schleifen ist nicht die ursache. Ist das normal so, z.b. um die geschwindigkeit zu begrenzen, oder liegt da ein problem vor?


----------



## Ann (16. Februar 2015)

nico_c schrieb:


> Ist das normal so, z.b. um die geschwindigkeit zu begrenzen, oder liegt da ein problem vor?



das glaub ich nicht, daß die geschwindigkeit begrenzt werden soll, auch noch nie gehört! unsere isla sind butterweich, da schleift nichts und es dreht sich perfekt. bei dir klingt das nach problem evtl. mutter zu fest?


----------



## KIV (16. Februar 2015)

Ja klar: Wir bauen ein extraleichtes, kindgerechtes Sportgerät. Aber damit es nicht zuuu leicht geht, bauen wir an der Hinterachse ne (Spaß-) Bremse ein... 


Nenene, das wird´s nicht sein. Bau mal das Rad aus und check den Freilauf. Wenn da irgendwas hakelig/rau läuft, solltest Du das Lager einstellen (lassen).


----------



## nico_c (17. Februar 2015)

Glauben konnte ich es auch nicht. Laut Vorbesitzer war das aber von Anfang an so. Daher die Frage.


----------



## Roelof (17. Februar 2015)

Ist sicher eine Einstellungssache...


----------



## nico_c (17. Februar 2015)

Ich werde mir das heute abend mal anschauen. Da das ein Geburtstagsgeschenk ist muss ich immer warten bis der Kleine im Bett ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (17. Februar 2015)

Cnoc? Zumindest bei den älteren waren die Naben schrecklich eingestellt. Sollte dann einer drüber gucken der sich mit dem einstellen von Konuslagern nen bisschen auskennt...


----------



## nico_c (17. Februar 2015)

Also ich habe das hinterrad jetzt mal ausgebaut und die Mutter vom Lager leicht gelöst. Läuft gleich sehr viel besser. Noch nicht perfekt, aber dazu muss ich dann mal mit ein bisschen zeit da dran.


----------



## Diman (24. März 2015)

Weiß jmd. wie leicht der Rahmen von CNOC16 ist?


----------



## turchanin (25. März 2015)

So, ich habe am Cnoc 16 nun den anderen Lenker und Vorbau montiert. Da der Metallbauer einen der Bremsgriffe beim Aufbohren geschrottet hat, mussten neue her. Gleich neueBremsgriffe bei Kaniabikes bestellt und eine Reibahle Die ich allerdings nicht benötigte,  denn die Schellen haben entgegen der Beschreibung 22.2mm Durchmesser,  nicht 21mm wie im Shop angegeben (19mm sind auch verfügbar). Lenkergriffe habe ich ebenso mitgenommen, eigentlich für den Cnoc 14 drr Tochter, aber die konnte ich auf den Standartlenker aufziehen. Gesamtgewicht 5,9kg. Nur die Sattelstütze mit versatz, dabei eine leichte, konnte ich bisher noch nicht finden.
Also für alle die auf der Suche nach Ersatzteilen sind.


----------



## LenaLi (21. April 2015)

Islabikes is back in the EU!


----------



## bwholo75 (21. April 2015)

LenaLi schrieb:


> Islabikes is back in the EU!


 
Stimmt tatsächlich! Zumindest stehen auf deren Homepage die Lieferzeiten nach Europe...


In den nächsten Tagen stelle ich übrigens ein CNOC 16 ein. Perfekter Zustand, pink.....;-)


----------



## turchanin (21. April 2015)

Danke!
Ich habe genau 3 Minuten überlegt und gleich einen 20 Large bestellt.
In der Bestätigung steht, dass bis 24.04 versendet wird. Zwar muss der kleine noch 1 Jahr warten, aber das ist mir egal, da habe ich nächstes Jahr weniger Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Ann (21. April 2015)

ich finds klasse hab zwar unser 24er, aber es sind sooooviele, die fragen und auch eines wollen - einfach prima.


----------



## turchanin (21. April 2015)

Ann schrieb:


> es sind sooooviele, die fragen und auch eines wollen



bis man den Preis sieht. Wobei Isla gar nicht so teuer im Vergleich zu den anderen leichten Fabrikaten ist. OK, Wechselkurs ist natürlich nicht besonders gut jetzt, liegt aber nicht am Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (21. April 2015)

das stimmt, der wechselkurs ist leider bescheiden..... aber jetzt liefern sie sogar versandkostenfrei, wir haben glaub noch versand zahlen müssen. das 26er ist teal ist nicht lieferbar, von daher hab ich im moment keine gefahr, auf den knopf zu drücken


----------



## turchanin (21. April 2015)

Ich frage mich jetzt was meine Frau dazu sagt, denn erst vor ein Paar Wochen habe ich einen gebrauchten Kania 20 Small Team (7,3kg Version die es nicht mehr gibt) für 380€ hier im Bikemarkt ergattert
Ich denke die Laufräder von Kania sind noch etwas leichter als bei Isla.


----------



## Ann (21. April 2015)

wie jetzt, zwei 20" für ein kind? achso, das kania in klein und das isla in large - hoffentlich wächst sie nicht zuviel  die kania haben meiner tochter und mir leider gar nicht gefallen. schauen uns zu "wuchtig" aus und farblich war auch so rein gar nichts dabei. aber ist halt immer geschmackssache. es war klar, sie will was leichtes, aber gefallen muß es auch - da kam nur isla in frage. du kubike jetzt sind auch toll, da wären wir auch fündig geworden, aber die gab es damals noch nicht.


----------



## turchanin (21. April 2015)

Ja, zwei 20er fur eigentlich zwei Kinder. Ich wollte vorsorgen und einen 20er kaufen, isla lieferte noch nicht nach DE, da waren Kubikes und Kania einzige Option, wobei Kubikes kein Small im Programm hat. Und schwerer sind die für 450 € auch, deutlich sogar. Kania Light gibt es nicht mehr und da sah ich ein Angebot hier und habe schnell zugegriffen. 20er Kania small ist noch ein Tick zu groß. Jetzt konnte ich nicht widerstehen und Isla gekauft, optisch gefällt es mir am besten,  vor allem wegen kürzeren Kettenstreben im Vergleich zu Kubikes und Kania.
Lieber für jedes Jahr passende Größe. Und bei den Preisentwicklungen macht man da sowieso fast kein Verlust.
Fuhrpark jetzt: Kokua Jumper, Cnoc 12, Cnoc 14, Kania 20 Small, Beinn 20 Large, das passt soweit für die nächsten Jahre für momentan 2 und 5 Jahre alte Kids.
Dem großen gefällt alles was leicht ist, daher macht man mit Grün nichts falsches 

PS: gerade die Email bekommen. Ist bereits verschickt worden.  Am Freitag soll das Rad da sein. Toll!


----------



## RMNiels (22. April 2015)

Die Creigs gibts nicht mehr. 
Also nur noch im Ami-Laden...


----------



## turchanin (26. April 2015)

Unser Beinn 20L wurde am Freitag geliefert. Gleich gewogen - 7.8kg mit Pedalen (210gr), ohne Reflektoren. Leider immer noch 25,4mm Sattelstütze verbaut. Falls eine mit Versatz notwendig wird, wird es schwierig bei dem Maß. wobei die von Einzig geht auch, nicht die schönste, aber billig und relativ leicht.

Übrigens am Cnoc 16 habe ich ACS Crossfire 13T freilaufritzel montiert, endlich kann man zur Zweit entspannter fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (26. April 2015)

turchanin schrieb:


> Übrigens am Cnoc 16 habe ich ACS Crossfire 13T freilaufritzel montiert, endlich kann man zur Zweit entspannter fahren.


Das ist das neuere Modell mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt, oder? 13er Ritzel wäre dann das kleinstmögliche?


----------



## turchanin (26. April 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Das ist das neuere Modell mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt, oder? 13er Ritzel wäre dann das kleinstmögliche?



Ja, das sind die neuen Kurbeln aus Alu mit einem aufgefressen 25er Kettenblatt und hinten einer 14er Freilaufritzel. Für meinen rech klein gewachsenen 4,5 jährigen Sohn war das zu langsam, daher habe ich zuerst and den anderen Kettenblatt gedacht.  War aber nicht nötig, da zum Glück 13er Ritzel gefunden und somit übersetzungsverhältnis von 0.52 erreicht. Kleiner als 13 geht nicht. Weniger ist nicht sinnvoll, da es sonst an den Steigungen absteigen muss. Garagenausfahrt geht mit Schwung auch. Also passt.
Sicherheitshalber habe ich auch den passenden ACS Werkzeug bestellt, für die Montage ist nicht nötig. Zum Abnehmen von Dicta Ritzel brauch man einen anderen oder man fragt in einem Fahrradladen


----------



## bwholo75 (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
nun steht unser CNOC 16 im Bikemarkt! Preis VB, vernünftigen Angeboten gegenüber bin ich offen ;-)
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/593415-islabike-cnoc16


----------



## kukuk3000 (14. Mai 2015)

Gestern per Mail bekommen allenfalls steht es ja schon irgendwo aber hier im Zentralen Islabikes Allgemein Thema sollte es nicht fehlen





*Important safety notice*

*Issued 13th May 2015*
Applies to Cnoc 14 and Cnoc 16 bicycles purchased between March 2006 and 26th August 2014.
According to our records you have purchased an Islabikes Cnoc 14 or Cnoc 16. *If the bike is no longer in your possession please pass this notice to the current owner.*




We have been made aware of some instances of extreme usage which have resulted in frame failure. Unfortunately, for bikes purchased before 26th August 2014 we did not provide any explicit guidance on normal usage.



We apologise for this oversight and draw your attention to the user instructions for the Cnoc 14 and Cnoc 16:





*Weight limit and usage instructions*:



The Cnoc 14 and Cnoc 16 have been designed to be ridden by children on smooth paved, grassy or dirt surfaces with moderate gradients. It is not intended for any kind of jumping. 



Parental supervision is required at all times. Avoid areas involving motorised vehicles, and obstacles or potential hazards including inclines, kerbs, stairs, sewer grates or areas near drop-offs or pools.



Your Cnoc has been designed for a maximum combined rider and luggage weight limit of:



*Cnoc 14: 24kg *(approximate rider age range 3 – 5 years)



*Cnoc 16: 26kg *(approximate rider age range 4 – 6 years)





*What to do next:*



Whilst the vast majority of riders will have used their bicycle in accordance with the usage instructions above, we recognise there may be a small minority of customers that have exceeded them.




If your bike has been used in normal circumstances no action is required. We hope your child continues to enjoy their cycling.
 


If you suspect that the bike has been used for jumping (i.e. both wheels leaving the ground) there is a potential for frame failure because the bike has not been designed to withstand these stresses. Please cease riding and contact us for further information and advice (see contact details below).
 


If you suspect the bike has been ridden outside of the user weight instructions (e.g. an adult or older child for a prolonged distance) please cease riding and contact us for further information and advice (see contact details below).
 

We appreciate your understanding in this matter and would like to reassure you that the small number of incidents reported have all been due to jumping and usage outside of the above instructions.





If you have any questions in relation to this notice, please contact our *Customer Service* team at [email protected] or call us on 01584 856 881.


----------



## trifi70 (14. Mai 2015)

Danke. Wollte auch grad drauf hinweisen. Kann mich erinnern, dass ein Video kursierte, wo Isla-Mitarbeiter auf den CNOCs ums Isla Headquarters rumflitzten... Dachte eigentlich, das sei Werbung dafür, dass die Bikes das abkönnen.


----------



## turchanin (14. Mai 2015)

Um den Headquarter? Die haben doch bei 24 Std. Rennen mitgemacht
http://tog-blog.co.uk/2012/06/25/mayhem-of-mud/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/brf/7428603552/
Na ja, auf jeden fall wollten die den Eindruck erwecken, dass die Bikes robust genug sind.


----------



## below (15. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mich zunächst wirklich gefreut, dass Islabike wieder nach Deutschland liefert. Der "Disclaimer", der mittlerweile bei jedem Fahrrad dabei steht, lässt mich gerade aber doch etwas zweifeln. Bei anderen Herstellern ist mir das so deutlich noch nie aufgefallen. 



> _This bike has been designed to be ridden by children on smooth paved, grassy or dirt surfaces with moderate gradients. It is not intended for any kind of jumping._
> 
> _Max weight: Combined rider and luggage 35kg
> _


_
_
Auf der einen Seite kauft man ein handliches leichtes Kinder-MTB und auf der anderen Seite wird verboten, mal über einen Bordstein etc. zu springen. Das passt in meinen Augen hier nicht wirklich zusammen.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es hier nur in Einzelfällen zu Problemen gekommen ist. Dann würde Islabikes das mit Sicherheit nicht so offensiv kommunizieren.



> If you suspect that the bike has been used for jumping (i.e. both wheels leaving the ground) there is a potential for frame failure because the bike has not been designed to withstand these stresses. Please cease riding and contact us for further information and advice (see contact details below).


----------



## trifi70 (15. Mai 2015)

Sie haben die letzten Jahre zunehmend den amerikanischen Markt beackert. Möglicherweise gab es dort Probleme und daher die plötzliche Vorsicht auch hier in Europa. Ich halte das CNOC16 für absolut robust und habe keine Sorge, meine Töchter damit auch steilere Abfahrten oder Bordsteine oder was auch immer fahren zu lassen. Radfahren ist nicht ungefährlich und kann wenns blöd läuft zum Tode führen (steht auch so in jedem Campa Beipackzettel). Aber es gibt deutlich schlimmere Hobbies/Tätigkeiten, wo das Risiko auch schwerer zu kontrollieren ist...


----------



## trifi70 (15. Mai 2015)

Hehe, gestern der Disclaimer, heute Werbung in eigener Sache. Wir brauchen auf 2 Jahre Sicht wohl nix Neues, insofern beobachte ich mal, wie sich der Markt entwickelt...

*Islabikes are now available in Germany*

We are excited to announce our lightweight, specialist children's bikes are now available to buy online.

Our range begins with a balance bike for 2+ years and continues with starter bikes, hybrid bikes and a versatile set of road bikes for children of all ages.  You can also customise each model to suit your riding with our specialist accessory options.  

Each bike is assembled by our expert team in the UK, ensuring your child gets the best possible cycling experience. 

We can't wait to hear from you and look forward to seeing more young riders enjoying our bikes across Germany.


----------



## huhue (15. Mai 2015)

Ich halte die stabilität auch für absolut ausreichend, habe gerade in Bein kompliziert per Flieger nach DE gebracht, schön das es nun wieder auf die einfache tour geht...

BTW, da nun das Neue Rad da ist, kann das alte gehen:

Cnoc 16 sonderfarbe Platin Metallic:





VB 350,-€

Hat mittlerweile Kokua Mudguards verbaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (15. Mai 2015)

also unsere  "hüpft" mit ihrem isla 24" auch und es gibt keinerlei probleme. das geschreibsel hört sich eher wieder so an, wie wenn es für die ami´s gemacht werden mußte. die müssen in der betriebsanleitung vom wohnmobil ja auch drin stehen haben, daß der fahrer während der fahrt nicht aufstehen darf um sich hinten einen kaffee zu machen *kopfschüttel*


----------



## veraono (15. Mai 2015)

Hey, mal was Anderes, hat schon mal jemand es geschafft eine Sram automatix auf die 110mm des cnoc 16 Hinterbaus zu bringen und die Nabe zu verbauen?
Bei uns geht's recht bergig zu und mittlerweile kämpft schon das zweite Kind mit der original Übersetzung des cnoc am Berg oder strampelt , wenn's nur leicht bergab geht so , dass es fast das Gleichgewicht verliert.
Hatte schon mal überlegt Adapter- Ausfallenden zu basteln die von außen am Langloch und den Stützrad-Aufnahmen verschraubt werden und dann eine Einbaubreite von 120mm hätten, dass macht die Nabe offiziell mit. Das Problem ist nur, ich müsste dann natürlich die Achse nach hinten, unten oder oben versetzen (und dann um die Cantisockel nutzen zu können wiederum z.B. eine 18“ Felge hinten verwenden, was komisch aussähe).
Ideen?


----------



## ONE78 (15. Mai 2015)

hat das cnoc nicht 116mm hinten?


----------



## turchanin (15. Mai 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Hey, mal was Anderes, hat schon mal jemand es geschafft eine Sram automatix auf die 110mm des cnoc 16 Hinterbaus zu bringen und die Nabe zu verbauen?
> Bei uns geht's recht bergig zu und mittlerweile kämpft schon das zweite Kind mit der original Übersetzung des cnoc am Berg oder strampelt , wenn's nur leicht bergab geht so , dass es fast das Gleichgewicht verliert.
> Hatte schon mal überlegt Adapter- Ausfallenden zu basteln die von außen am Langloch und den Stützrad-Aufnahmen verschraubt werden und dann eine Einbaubreite von 120mm hätten, dass macht die Nabe offiziell mit. Das Problem ist nur, ich müsste dann natürlich die Achse nach hinten, unten oder oben versetzen (und dann um die Cantisockel nutzen zu können wiederum z.B. eine 18“ Felge hinten verwenden, was komisch aussähe).
> Ideen?


Die einfachste Lösung fur dein problem wäre einen brompton hinterrad mit 3 gang nabenschaltung zu kaufen. Kostet leider um die 200 € passt dank der gleichen einbaubreite ohne zu basteln (abgesehen von zuggegenhalter).


----------



## veraono (16. Mai 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> hat das cnoc nicht 116mm hinten?


Sind bei mir 110mm,  ich hatte schon mal eine automatix hier liegen und musste eben feststellen, dass die selbst mit den schmaleren Abstandshaltern nur auf min 120mm standartmäßig zu bringen ist, aber dachte vielleicht hat schon mal jemand einen Konus abgedreht o.ä. und es irgendwie hinbekommen.



turchanin schrieb:


> Die einfachste Lösung fur dein problem wäre einen brompton hinterrad mit 3 gang nabenschaltung zu kaufen. Kostet leider um die 200 € passt dank der gleichen einbaubreite ohne zu basteln (abgesehen von zuggegenhalter).


Danke aber 200.- sind nicht im Plan


----------



## trifi70 (16. Mai 2015)

Interessante Idee mit der 18" Felge. Rein finanziell ist vermutlich am effektivsten, das CNOC zu verkaufen und ein Kubike mit Automatix zu kaufen.


----------



## veraono (16. Mai 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Interessante Idee mit der 18" Felge. Rein finanziell ist vermutlich am effektivsten, das CNOC zu verkaufen und ein Kubike mit Automatix zu kaufen.


Das kubike hat aber zum Einen die noch Blei-schwerere Stahl-Automatix drin und zum Anderen müsst mir da schon jemand noch 350.- fürs gute cnoc zahlen , dass die Rechnung aufginge. Der Gebrauchtmarkt für Kubikes mit Automatix dürfte eher dürftig sein. 
Außerdem bin ich von Natur aus Bastler  und kein Dealer


----------



## trifi70 (17. Mai 2015)

Ja gut, 300 fürs CNOC waren vor 2 Wochen sicher noch realistisch, inzwischen wohl nicht mehr... Wer hatte die leichte Sram drin, glaube das war Supurb?

Basteln ist ok, bin ja auch dafür. Aber Rahmen soweit aufweiten halte ich nicht für gute Idee. Die Sram so schmal zu bekommen wäre der eleganteste Weg, weiß aber nicht, ob das schon jemand hinbekommen hat. Wenn Du gerne bastelst: probiers. Die Idee mit der 18" Felge hat halt auch Nebeneffekte: Tretlager kommt höher, Optik ev. bescheiden, welchen Reifen dann für hinten nehmen?...

Lohnt sich der Aufwand denn? Ab wann würde denn ein kleines 20er mit Schaltung passen?


----------



## veraono (17. Mai 2015)

16“ ist eh schon am oberen Limit, ist ein “Fahranfänger“ da scheidet eine manuelle Schaltung schon koordinativ aus. 
Wenn 18“ , dann würde ich natürlich die Achse nach hinten/oben versetzen, so dass sich an der Tretlagerhöhe nichts ändern würde , aber ich will eigentlich versuchen das Ganze mit der original Felge umzusetzen, schon aus optischen Gesichtspunkten.
Hab jetzt mal eine Automatix bestellt und werde nochmal genau schauen ob sich eine Lösung findet. 
Und ja, supurb verbaut die disc-Versionen, hatte da auch schon  Kontakt wg. Erfahrungen mit der Nabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (17. Mai 2015)

Hab bei unserem mal geschaut und denke das wird sehr eng mit 18" nach hinten/oben und dann noch Bremsbeläge passend an die Felge stellen. Mit der 16er Felge neu eingespeicht wäre schon cool. Im Prinzip muss man doch "nur die Nabe mittig trennen, Stück raus, wieder zusammen und passt".  Mit den richtigen Werkzeugen ist das sicherlich umsetzbar, die Belastung der Nabe ist ja nicht so hoch am Kinderrad.


----------



## ONE78 (17. Mai 2015)

Die disc version ist leichter? Wieso? Und die gibts doch nur in 135mm.
in das 20zoll schulfahrrad meiner grossen soll demnächst auch die automatix, bisher steht die 28loch version auf dem plan, weil die am ehesten für kleine räder geeignet ist. Neulich hab ich gelesen das die auch jemand in sein 116mm klapprad gebaut hat, ist also möglich.


----------



## veraono (17. Mai 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Hab bei unserem mal geschaut und denke das wird sehr eng mit 18" nach hinten/oben und dann noch Bremsbeläge passend an die Felge stellen. Mit der 16er Felge neu eingespeicht wäre schon cool. Im Prinzip muss man doch "nur die Nabe mittig trennen, Stück raus, wieder zusammen und passt".  Mit den richtigen Werkzeugen ist das sicherlich umsetzbar, die Belastung der Nabe ist ja nicht so hoch am Kinderrad.


Doch, das mit der 18“Felge würde schon passen, warum auch nicht, die hat ja über 2cm mehr Radius, da ist genügend Platz zum original Ausfallende aber sieht halt bescheiden aus. Und Nabe trennen wird bei einer Schaltnabe so nicht funktionieren, aber die Verschraubung der Konuslager lässt sich evtl. noch abspecken.



ONE78 schrieb:


> Die disc version ist leichter? Wieso? Und die gibts doch nur in 135mm.
> in das 20zoll schulfahrrad meiner grossen soll demnächst auch die automatix, bisher steht die 28loch version auf dem plan, weil die am ehesten für kleine räder geeignet ist. Neulich hab ich gelesen das die auch jemand in sein 116mm klapprad gebaut hat, ist also möglich.


Disc Gehäuse ist aus Alu, daher leichter. Lässt sich schon durch Entfernen von Abstandshaltern auf 120mm  EDIT auf minimal 127mm (gilt jedenfalls für die disc Version) Breite reduzieren aber halt nicht so ohne weiteres auf 110mm. Ich hatte das Ganze schon einmal durchgespielt und auch schon mal die Nabe hier, mir war's damals dann zu aufwändig aber nun scheint's unumgänglich eine Lösung zu finden. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## huhue (18. Mai 2015)

huhue schrieb:


> BTW, da nun das Neue Rad da ist, kann das alte gehen:
> 
> Cnoc 16 sonderfarbe Platin Metallic:
> 
> ...



Preisanpassung auf 250€...

Cheers


----------



## veraono (23. Mai 2015)

So Nabe liegt jetzt hier und schon zerlegt, weitere Infos und Bilder folgen. Eins ist jetzt schon klar, jeder mm zählt!
Ach ja, kleine Korrektur, hatte da was falsch in Erinnerung:


veraono schrieb:


> Disc Gehäuse ist aus Alu, daher leichter. Lässt sich schon durch Entfernen von Abstandshaltern auf 120mm EDIT auf minimal 127mm (gilt jedenfalls für die disc Version) Breite reduzieren aber halt nicht so ohne weiteres auf 110mm.


----------



## Tiri (5. Juni 2015)

RMNiels schrieb:


> Die Creigs gibts nicht mehr.
> Also nur noch im Ami-Laden...



oder hier im Bikepart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (5. Juni 2015)

Tiri schrieb:


> oder hier im Bikepart



dann müßte nur noch dabei stehen, wo man es anschauen kann - deutschland ist ja groß


----------



## trolliver (5. Juni 2015)

Gibt auch gerade eins bei Ebay... Mondpreis!! Ich habe nie verstanden, was an denen so toll sein soll, außer der Optik. Ganz okay, das schon, aber gegenüber den Beinns für mich deutlich unattraktiver.

Na, wenn sie sie aus der Produktion geschmissen haben, haben wohl noch mehr so gedacht wie ich.

Oliver


----------



## Ann (5. Juni 2015)

das in ebay dürfte das selbe sein. mondpreis find ich allerdings auch 

welche kleine 26" mit federgabel gibt es eigentlich noch, in der gewichtsklasse? bei 26" bin ich nicht wirklich drin....


----------



## turchanin (5. Juni 2015)

Habe gerade für meine Frau einen 26er mit Starrgabel aufgebaut, mit Nabendynamo, Schutzblech und Gepächträger liege ich bei 1000€ und 11,7kg inkl. Pedale, wobei nagelneue XT/SLX Komponenten verbaut wurden. Also ich würde bei dem Preisrahmen immer wieder selber aufbauen. Craig 26 mit 11,1kg und 1000€ finde ich unattraktiv.


----------



## Ann (5. Juni 2015)

naja, selbstaufbauen muß man können und wollen   26" mit starrgabel würde ich eh wieder zum isla beinn greifen. 9,8 kg fürs large sind super gut und deren ständer, schutzbleche, gepäckträger sind wirklich leicht, sehe ich an unserem 24er. der preis ist trotz schlechtem kurs für uns, immer noch top - meine meinung.

das alte creig hat auch weniger gekostet, ich glaub angefangen hat es mit 599 bis 799 GB, wenn ich das noch richtig im kopf habe. beim creig stört mich die größe. wir würden als nachfolger den rahmen in L brauchen, den gibt es beim creig leider nicht. bin ja mal gespannt, wenn es wieder in den shop kommt und was es dann kostet.


----------



## Tiri (9. Juni 2015)

turchanin schrieb:


> Habe gerade für meine Frau einen 26er mit Starrgabel aufgebaut, mit Nabendynamo, Schutzblech und Gepächträger liege ich bei 1000€ und 11,7kg inkl. Pedale, wobei nagelneue XT/SLX Komponenten verbaut wurden. Also ich würde bei dem Preisrahmen immer wieder selber aufbauen. Craig 26 mit 11,1kg und 1000€ finde ich unattraktiv.



Unser Isla Creig wiegt nicht mal 10 kg inkl Pedalen


----------



## Tiri (9. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## turchanin (9. Juni 2015)

Tiri schrieb:


> Unser Isla Creig wiegt nicht mal 10 kg


Wie geht das denn? Umgebaut oder von der Stange? Ich habe die Gewichtangaben dem Katalog entnommen.


----------



## Tiri (9. Juni 2015)

turchanin schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn? Umgebaut oder von der Stange? Ich habe die Gewichtangaben dem Katalog entnommen.


Umgebaut. Und 1000 Euro hat es bei Neukauf auch nicht gekostet.


----------



## turchanin (9. Juni 2015)

Tiri schrieb:


> Umgebaut. Und 1000 Euro hat es bei Neukauf auch nicht gekostet.


Na dann ist ja auch kein Vergleich möglich. Ich denke aber immer noch, dass man heutzutage bei ca. 1000 Euro 26er MTB auch woanders bekommt, vorausgesetzt man kann und will schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (11. Juni 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> *Islabikes are now available in Germany*


Gut zu wissen. Müssen jetzt etwa Verlüste am Ami-Markt gegenfinanziert werden?


----------



## Taurus1 (11. Juni 2015)

Dank der vielen Anfragen haben sie es wahrscheinlich endlich gerafft, dasss auch in Deutschland ein grosser Absatzmarkt fuer leichte (und hochpreisige) Kinderraeder vorhanden ist. Aber mittlerweile gibt es ja genung Alternativen.
Absatzchance vertan, schaetze ich. Ohne ihr bescheuertes Marketing haetten sie gute Chancen zum Marktfuehrer gehabt, als sie noch nahezu alleine waren.


----------



## trifi70 (11. Juni 2015)

In 2 Jahren ist das eh alles Schnee von gestern. Die Briten wollen doch tatsächlich wieder aus der EU raus ("Brexit"). Das wird teuer, ahnen sie nur noch nicht... Wer also meint, sich eindecken zu müssen... Wir kaufen die nächsten Räder entweder wieder gebraucht, wenn sich was passendes findet, oder neu aus D, vermutlich bei Kania oder Kubikes.


----------



## veraono (23. Juni 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Hey, mal was Anderes, hat schon mal jemand es geschafft eine Sram automatix auf die 110mm des cnoc 16 Hinterbaus zu bringen und die Nabe zu verbauen?


So, die Nabe hat mittlerweile Platz gefunden:







Wen's interessiert, der Um- und Einbau ist in diesem Thread genau beschrieben.
Grüße


----------



## DianaD80 (24. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
wir haben ja ein Beinn 20L was gerne und ausgiebig verwendet wird.
Gerstern haben wir nach der Radtour festgestellt, dass der Freilauf, wenn man ihn rückwärts anschubst enorm schwergängig ist und praktisch nicht läuft. Wenn ich das bei meinem Rad mache, macht das Pedal locker eine Runde und dann stoppt es.
Was kann das sein? Tretlager hin? Kann es nur Dreck sein? Vorwärts tritt es sich ganz normal, da wirkt es nicht schwergängig.
Wir brechen Ende nächster Woche zu einer Woche Radtour auf, da soll das Rad natürlich perfekt funktionieren.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Y_G (24. August 2015)

nimm doch mal die Kette runter, dann kannst Du probieren von wo es kommt...


----------



## DianaD80 (24. August 2015)

Also das Tretlager ist es nicht. Dreck auch nicht. Haben das Rad gewienert...
Jemand noch ne Idee? Was kann das am Hinterrad sein? Radlager glaube ich nicht Rad dreht leicht.


----------



## Y_G (25. August 2015)

dreh doich mal das rad und halte den Kranz fest, vielleicht ist es der Freilauf...


----------



## track94 (13. September 2015)

Hat jemand schon mal den Laufradsatz vom beinn 24 gewogen...das Gewicht zät mich interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huhue (14. Dezember 2015)

huhue schrieb:


> Ich halte die stabilität auch für absolut ausreichend, habe gerade in Bein kompliziert per Flieger nach DE gebracht, schön das es nun wieder auf die einfache tour geht...
> 
> BTW, da nun das Neue Rad da ist, kann das alte gehen:
> 
> ...




Für kurzentschlossene vor Weihnachten. Ist immernoch zu haben für 250,-€. Selbstabhohlung im Berliner Zentrum ist möglich.


----------



## endorphini (31. Januar 2016)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> Also das Tretlager ist es nicht. Dreck auch nicht. Haben das Rad gewienert...
> Jemand noch ne Idee? Was kann das am Hinterrad sein? Radlager glaube ich nicht Rad dreht leicht.



Unser Beinn20s (aus 2011) leidet unter schwergängigen Schaltrollen.
Ich habe noch keine Schmierung (2 Öle + 2 Fette) gefunden, die länger als ein paar Minuten die Gleitlager wieder wie im Neuzustand gleiten lässt.
Test: Hinterrad anheben, Kurbel drehen und prüfen, ob's genauso schwer geht wie rückwärts, wenn keine Beschleunigung mehr eingebracht wird.


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (6. März 2016)

Hallo,

leider ist das Beinn 20 Small meines Sohnes zu klein geworden

Ebay Auktions Nummer:291699910656

http://www.ebay.de/itm/291699910656?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## bela155 (12. März 2016)

Hurraaaa....es geht schon wieder los. Nachdem wir 1 1/2 Jahre viel Freude an unserem Cnoc 16" hatten, ist es jetzt definitiv zu klein und ein neues muss her- nur die Frage welches ?? Islabike ist klar, wir sind absolut zufrieden damit, Kind fühlt sich total wohl, aber wir sind mit der Größe unsicher. Sie ist 5 Jahre alt, 117 Groß und hat eine innenbeinlänge von 54 cm...soweit so gut. Laut Tabelle passt das Beinn 20" small, das 20" Large und bei zwei Cm Innenbeinlänge und drei cm Körpergröße mehr sogar schon das 24" ...was mach ich denn jetzt ?
Sie fährt sehr gut und sicher, ich glaube es wäre kein Problem wenn sie nur mit den Fußspitzen auf den Boden käme- aber ob das mit dem 24" nicht alles zu groß wird? Lieber nochmal als Zwischenschritt das 20" Small nehmen (die kleine Schwester ist direkt hintendran und bekommt jetzt das Cnoc- das wäre also nicht schlimm wenn sie es nicht ganz so lange fährt) aber so zwei Jahren dachte ich schon, sonst lohnt sich das ja so gar nicht ?
 Jemand Tips für uns ?


----------



## veraono (12. März 2016)

bela155 schrieb:


> Hurraaaa....es geht schon wieder los. Nachdem wir 1 1/2 Jahre viel Freude an unserem Cnoc 16" hatten, ist es jetzt definitiv zu klein und ein neues muss her- nur die Frage welches ?? Islabike ist klar, wir sind absolut zufrieden damit, Kind fühlt sich total wohl, aber wir sind mit der Größe unsicher. Sie ist 5 Jahre alt, 117 Groß und hat eine innenbeinlänge von 54 cm...soweit so gut. Laut Tabelle passt das Beinn 20" small, das 20" Large und bei zwei Cm Innenbeinlänge und drei cm Körpergröße mehr sogar schon das 24" ...was mach ich denn jetzt ?
> Sie fährt sehr gut und sicher, ich glaube es wäre kein Problem wenn sie nur mit den Fußspitzen auf den Boden käme- aber ob das mit dem 24" nicht alles zu groß wird? Lieber nochmal als Zwischenschritt das 20" Small nehmen (die kleine Schwester ist direkt hintendran und bekommt jetzt das Cnoc- das wäre also nicht schlimm wenn sie es nicht ganz so lange fährt) aber so zwei Jahren dachte ich schon, sonst lohnt sich das ja so gar nicht ?
> Jemand Tips für uns ?


Würde auf jeden Fall ein 20“ nehmen, insbesondere wenn ihr es eh nochmal weiter vererben könnt. Zu großes Rad ist unnötig gefährlich und anstrengend.


----------



## DianaD80 (12. März 2016)

Also wir haben bei knapp über 110cm auf das Beinn 20L gewechselt und hat gepasst. Das S würde ich daher an Deiner Stelle nicht mehr nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (12. März 2016)

20L, da passt die Laufradgröße und die Kurbellänge.


----------



## bela155 (12. März 2016)

Macht das denn vom Small zu dem Large so viel aus ? Ich habe hier in der Nähe jemanden gefunden der ein sehr schönes 20" Small gebraucht verkauft. Wäre kein Problem das anzuschauen und auszuprobieren- aber ich hab ja so gar keinen Vergleich um wieviel größer das Large wäre. Das könnte ich dann nur Neu direkt bestellen, aber dann ist es halt auch da.


----------



## Y_G (12. März 2016)

naja wenn das 20S günstig zu bekommen ist würde ich das nehmen. Das 20L würde vielleicht etwas länger passen aber dann kann man auch schneller auf dsa 24iger wechseln wenn man vorher Geld spart...


----------



## bela155 (12. März 2016)

Nee, günstig nicht... 380€...neu kostets laut Umrechnungskurs 425€ - das angebotene hat noch nen Satz Reifen dabei. 
Soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe liefert Islabike ja auch nach D Versandkostenfrei- bleiben also nur noch auslandsgebühren für Kreditkartenzahlung, die noch drauf kommen.


----------



## trifi70 (12. März 2016)

Würde in dem Fall auch ein Probe gefahrenes günstiges vorziehen. Ev. brauchst Du eine längere Stütze. Kurze Kurbel macht keine Probleme an den Gelenken, insofern auch grünes Licht. Nur bei (preisgleichen) Neukauf würde ich das größere nehmen, da das ja schon passt.

EDIT: nuja, da sparste nicht viel. Probefahrt aber vl. doch mal machen und schauen, wie es passt? Ev. noch etwas verhandeln. Wie alt ist das Rad?


----------



## bela155 (12. März 2016)

Laut Verkäufer ist es knapp zwei Jahre alt und am Preis nichts mehr zu verhandeln.


----------



## DianaD80 (12. März 2016)

Mmh schon recht happig, aber du kannst es immerhin ansehen und probefahren ob es passt. Dann kannst du ja immer noch überlegen ein neues zu kaufen. Der Rahmen des S ist ein Zoll kleiner also sicher kürzer und niedriger.  Alternativ würde ich mir an deiner Stelle auch mal die Kubikes ansehen.


----------



## trolliver (13. März 2016)

Islabikes tauchen derzeit vermehrt in der Bucht auf. Die große erste Welle an Käufern scheint nun größere Modelle zu brauchen und stößt die alten ab. Zudem liefert, wie geschrieben, Isla auch selbst ohne Versandkosten nach Europa.

Für Gebrauchtkäufer heißt das: die Preise werden, wenn die Nachfrage nicht in gleichem Maße weiter steigt wie bisher (was wahrscheinlich ist), fallen. Die Zeit, in der ein Isla gebraucht für den Neupreis oder teils deutlich drüber über den Tisch ging, ist vorbei, bzw. würde ich den Wucher nicht mehr mitmachen. Für Verkäufer gilt das Gegenteilige: den Neupreis werden sie deutlicher unterbieten müssen, um ihre Räder an den Mann / das Kind zu bringen, sonst bleiben sie darauf sitzen.

Bei 380,- für ein gebrauchtes, 2 Jahre altes Beinn 20 würde ich mich entspannt zurücklehnen und mir anschauen, was es da noch gibt. Eher noch würde ich die 40 - 50 Euro für ein Neues drauf packen als die überhöhten Forderungen der Gebrauchtverkäufer zu erfüllen.

Insgesamt ist es positiv zu sehen, daß sich der Markt für gebrauchte Isla normalisiert. Die Preise werden zwar weiterhin hoch bleiben, aber nicht mehr wie alte Ferrari zunehmen.


----------



## veraono (13. März 2016)

trolliver schrieb:


> Islabikes tauchen derzeit vermehrt in der Bucht auf. Die große erste Welle an Käufern scheint nun größere Modelle zu brauchen und stößt die alten ab. Zudem liefert, wie geschrieben, Isla auch selbst ohne Versandkosten nach Europa.
> 
> Für Gebrauchtkäufer heißt das: die Preise werden, wenn die Nachfrage nicht in gleichem Maße weiter steigt wie bisher (was wahrscheinlich ist), fallen. Die Zeit, in der ein Isla gebraucht für den Neupreis oder teils deutlich drüber über den Tisch ging, ist vorbei, bzw. würde ich den Wucher nicht mehr mitmachen. Für Verkäufer gilt das Gegenteilige: den Neupreis werden sie deutlicher unterbieten müssen, um ihre Räder an den Mann / das Kind zu bringen, sonst bleiben sie darauf sitzen.
> 
> ...


Ich behaupte mal ganz frech , dass qualitativ hochwertige Kinderräder immer recht preisstabil bleiben, weil Verschleiß kaum vorhanden und gescheite neue Räder auch teuer.
Dass es mittlerweile reichlich Alternativen am Markt gibt und  Islabikes sich für die Wiederaufnahme der Auslands-Auslieferung entschlossen hat , was nebenbei zur Normalisierung der gebraucht-Preise führte , find ich auch sehr Familienfreundlich 
Unser Isla 16 wurde seinerzeit noch telefonisch auf englisch per Kreditkartennummer bestellt und hat sich dann eh mehr als “amortisiert“ . Wenn es unser Nachwuchs irgendwann nach unten durchgereicht hat findet sich bestimmt immer noch jemand der sich drüber freut


----------



## bela155 (13. März 2016)

Das die Bikes nicht viel verlieren verstehe ich, zumal ja viele Kids wirklich nicht viel damit fahren- aber wenn es zum NP dann nur +- 50€ sind lohnt es sich einfach nicht- zumal sich das Modell in den zwei Jahren ja auch schon wieder geändert hat, zumindest mal Farbe und Beschriftung. Dazu kommt das die kleine Schwester das Rad ja auch wieder übernimmt, heißt ich habe zwei Kinder die es fahren. Bei unserem Cnoc stellte sich die Frage nicht, da war Lieferung nach D nicht möglich und wir haben zu einem angemessenen Preis (für beide Seiten) gebraucht gekauft.
Wir werden jetzt das L neu bestellen, dazu noch neue Reifen für das Cnoc und dann können beide wieder ne Weile rumdüsen 
Vielen Dank an euch, ihr habt mir wirklich sehr weiter geholfen !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (14. März 2016)

Gute Entscheidung! Foto wäre schön. ;-))


----------



## bela155 (16. März 2016)

...meine Entscheidung zum Isla ist schon wieder über den Haufen geworfen. Und das kam so. Wir wollten Montag bestellen, ich zeig meiner Maus die Farben. Lila oder Blau- sie konnte sich nicht entscheiden. Macht ja nix, schlaf drüber. So...wir am Dienstag mit dem Auto unterwegs, sehen nen Steppke auf nem richtig coolen Rad, Kania stand drauf. Gleich gegoogelt, jo...passt auch in unser Beuteschema (allerdings war das Rad des Steppkes weiß, gibt's aber nicht mehr und die neuen Farben sind ja der Horror !!) ABER beim Studieren der Seite lese ich, dass das 24" Small ab einer innenbeinlänge von 55 cm passt- meine Maus hat 54. glücklicherweise haben wir einen Händler der Kania führt in der Nähe und werden uns das 20" und 24" morgen mal ansehen. In meiner Recherche stieß ich dann auch noch auf das Frog Bike...toll...Kubike...auch toll, aber bei allem Lesen schien das Kania von den Abmessungen am besten zu passen und der Vorteil eben, wir können es ausprobieren und hätten einen Händler bei dem das Rad montiert wurde und uns auch weiterhin bei Problemen betreuen kann- für Leute die so gar keine Ahnung haben wie wir sicher kein Fehler. 
Kaufen werden wir morgen nicht direkt, wir sind ja nicht der Osterhase  aber wenn das passt werden wir ihn dort vorbei schicken  
Jetzt bin ich immernoch nicht schlauer, hoffe ich werde es morgen, aber vielleicht kann der ein oder andere von euch zu Kania und Co im Vergleich zu Isla was sagen ?


----------



## trolliver (17. März 2016)

Ach... ihr wolltet Isla kaufen, kanntet aber Kania, Woom, Kubike, Frog und die anderen noch nicht? Hier ist, im Gegensatz zu vor zwei Jahren, einfach nicht genug los, sonst wären dir die Namen der Alternativen schon zigmal begegnet.

Selbstverständlich: wenn ihr Service braucht, dann ist ein Händler in der Nähe viel Wert. Und wenn Kania gefällt, erst recht. Die sind qualitativ mindestens auf Augenhöhe mit Isla, bieten mehr Konfiguration und den früheren Einstieg in die Laufradgröße.

Andererseits: auch wenn Isla über den Kanal kommt: die Technik ist so einfach, daß jeder halbwegs aktuelle Fahrradladen das auch warten kann. Bei uns übrigens auch durchaus die Kette BOC, da sind fitte Schrauber am Werk. Ich würde hier dennoch zu einem der zahlreichen freien Läden gehen.


----------



## bela155 (17. März 2016)

Jein, so wirklich bewusst war mir nicht das die vergleichbar leicht sind. Wir haben vor zwei Jahren nach leicht geschaut, da kam dann Islabike, neubestellen war nicht möglich und wir haben dann sehr schnell über Kleinanzeigen ein tolles gebrauchtes in der Nähe gefunden, das wir dann gekauft haben. Da wir super zufrieden damit sind, dachte ich wir kaufen einfach wieder eins und gut ist. 
Dass das Isla jeder warten kann ist klar, nur der Wille dazu ist wohl nicht überall da...habe von dem ein oder anderen die Antwort bekommen, das sie nur Räder warten die auch bei Ihnen gekauft wurden. Mangels Angebot (Puky sollte es eben nicht sein) war es aber nicht möglich im Fachgeschäft zu kaufen. 
So, und jetzt habe ich das Grössenproblem wieder, wir hätten damals wohl schon besser ein 20" Small gekauft, der Rahmen vom 16" Isla ist schon sehr klein, haben sie damals aber nicht probieren lassen, weil wir uns auf die Abmessungen des Herstellers  einfach verlassen haben. Das soll nicht nochmal passieren. 
Wir probieren heute Mittag mal die Kania's in den verschiedenen Größen um zu sehen wie das aussieht und entscheiden dann. Wenn das mit dem Kania 24" Small passen würde wäre das natürlich toll, denn dann hätte sie auch länger etwas davon.


----------



## trifi70 (17. März 2016)

Das Kania small ist schon so ziemlich das kleinste was Du bekommen kannst. Habe auch ein solches im Keller stehen und wird Richtung Herbst dann aufgebaut und hoffentlich dann auch passen. Also wenn 24, dann wohl das. Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Shoppen.


----------



## veraono (17. März 2016)

bela155 schrieb:


> Wenn das mit dem Kania 24" Small passen würde wäre das natürlich toll, denn dann hätte sie auch länger etwas davon.





bela155 schrieb:


> Sie ist 5 Jahre alt, 117 Groß und hat eine innenbeinlänge von 54 cm...



Ich würd mir das an deiner Stelle mit dem 24" gut überlegen, zumal du ja sagtest die Räder werden an Geschwisterkinder weitervererbt.
Das Kania 24 small hat immerhin nochmal ein im Schnitt 3cm längeres Oberrohr als die größeren Modelle unter den 20 Zöllern aber am meisten würden mich die 140mm Kurbeln stören, die sind auf jeden Fall sehr lang für die Kindsmaße (bei den 20" Rädern zumeist 114mm oder max. 127mm ).
Kinder sind ja bekanntermaßen super anpassungsfähig und gewöhnen sich an alles -aber warum soviel Geld für ein echt hochwertiges  Kinderfahrrad ausgeben und dann beim Wesentlichsten- nämlich der Ergonomie (die sicher 10x wichtiger ist als +/- 500g Gewicht) versuchen zu "sparen".
Bedenke : du wirst dann auch wiederum früher ein 26" Rad (und das auch wieder mit kleinen Maßen) brauchen, oder das Kind fährt in drei Jahren dann mit einem "zu kleinen" 24" Rad rum.

Grundsätzlich find ich größere Laufräder super, weil sie einfach besser laufen (vor allem im Gelände), probiert es aus wenns die Möglichkeit gibt aber ich würde keinen falschen Kompromiss eingehen.


----------



## trolliver (17. März 2016)

Andererseits ist gerade Herr Fischer von Kania hier im Forum dafür bekannt, jedes Rad den Wünschen entsprechend aufzubauen. Sprich: der Einbau einer 127mm-Kurbel, eines kürzeren Vorbaus etc. dürfte kein Problem sein. Dennoch muß man natürlich schauen, ob das Kind auf dem großen Rad wirklich schon gut sitzen kann oder ob es sich in alle Richtungen streckt. Da werden hoffentlich kompetente Leute im Laden stehen.


----------



## bela155 (17. März 2016)

Sooooo, also. Wir sind in den Laden und sagten was wir suchen. Der sehr nette Herr dort sieht das Kind und sagt gleich "das 20" Large wird fast schon zu klein sein". Wir also zu den Rädern und so war's auch. Das 20" sah total "puppig" unter ihr aus, die Sattelstütze war schon zur Hälfte draußen bis sie gut saß. Meinung des Verkäufers (und ich glaube auch Eigentümer des Ladens) "das macht keinen Sinn ! "
Also weiter zum 24" Small. Großes Fahrrad, keine Frage. Über dem Rahmen kann sie bequem stehen, wenn sie auf dem Sattel sitzt sind die Fußspitzen und Ballen auf dem Boden, Ferse in der Luft- also sie steht nicht voll auf den Zehenspitzen. Für den Händler war das so absolut in Ordnung, trotzdem wurden wir gleich auf die Möglichkeit hingewiesen eine andere Sattelstütze zu verbauen, das würde nochmal ca 2 cm rausholen, dann käme sie denke ich mit dem Ganze Fuß auf den Boden (ist die Frage ob das ein Unterschied ist und wirklich was bringt) . An den Lenker kommt sie gut ohne auf dem Rad zu liegen. Nach meinem Laienauge passt der Rahmen sehr gut zum Kind, klar- mit den großen Reifen ist das natürlich ganz klar ne Grosse Umstellung und am Anfang bestimmt auch etwas wackeliger, wie wenn sie auf dem 20" direkt ohne großen Unterschied zum Isla losfahren kann...Kind war begeistert, leider auch von der Orangenen Farbe :O  jetzt ist die Frage was tun.
600€ sind halt auch ne Hausnummer, für ein Fahrrad für ne Fünfjährige die nur zum Spaß fährt, nicht in die Schule oder so und natürlich auch nicht damit umgeht wie ein Kind das 8 oder 10 ist.
Und nu ?


----------



## trolliver (17. März 2016)

Die Entscheidung kann Dir niemand abnehmen, tut mir leid. ;-))) Ich glaube allerdings, die Entscheidung ist gefallen, ihr braucht nur noch einen Anstoß, irgendwas, das das Gewissen beruhigt und die scheinbaren Vernunftsgedanken abstellt. Wie wär's damit:

Das Kind fährt also nur so zum Spaß. Was sollte es auch sonst tun? Gerade zum Spaß macht es mit Dingen, die einem wirklich gefallen, gleich dreimal mehr Spaß als mit der zweiten Wahl.
Das Kind wächst. Es wird das Rad auf Jahre hinaus fahren können, womöglich so lange, wie ihr nach dem 20er noch ein weiteres Rad gekauft hättet. Was hätten die beiden Räder insgesamt gekostet?
Allein der Gedanke, "ob", bedeutet, das Geld wäre schon da, die Bedenken sind rein intellektueller Natur. Vernunft und so. Wie teuer das Rad meines 5jährigen (ein Eigenbau) war, brauche ich da gar nicht erzählen. Wenn man aber am Ende eines Jahres alle Vernunfts- und Unvernunftsentscheidungen revue passieren läßt, wird man meist feststellen, daß man mit beiden ganz zufrieden ist. Und die weniger vernünftigen sind einem oft insgeheim noch die liebsten.
Wiederverkauf (falls das in Frage kommt). Für Isla und Kania bekommt man die höchsten Gebote, das bewegt sich mit um die 80 % vom Neuwert auf einem absoluten Topniveau. Und dafür gibt's keine ungefahrenen Schmuckstücke, sondern dreri Jahre lang gefahrene Gebrauchsgegenstände. Mag sich noch leicht korrigieren, doch die Preise werden hoch bleiben.
Warum fährt sie nicht damit zur Schule? Zu weit? Nicht erwünscht? Philipp fährt seit dem Kindergarten alles mit dem Rad. Allerdings sind die Wege bei uns auch wirklich kurz.

Viel Spaß mit dem orangenen Renner. 

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (17. März 2016)

Oliver, mit fünf fährt man meist noch nicht zur Schule  Ihr habt ein Luxusproblem. Ein passendes Rad gefunden, das Geld scheint bereitzuliegen und nun braucht ihr noch einen "Grund". 

Ist sie mit gefahren und klappt das gut? Ich kann das oben nicht richtig rauslesen. Würde der Händler die Kurbel gegen eine kürzere tauschen?


----------



## bela155 (17. März 2016)

gute Zusammenfassung   
Genau, ich brauche irgendein sinnvolles Argument warum ein fünfjähriges Kind ein Fahrrad für 600€ braucht    
Ab September zur Schule ist der Weg zu weit, und zum Kindergarten ist ein fahren auf dem Gehweg nicht möglic (extrem schmal)  und auf der Straße viel zu eng, das ist zu gefährlich. Zumal dann meine 3 Jährige auch selbst mit dem Fahrrad fahren will- und das geht absolut gar nicht ***kleinebruchpilotin"
Natürlich wäre das Geld dafür da, sonst geh ich mir sowas in diesem Rahmen nicht anschauen.

Nein,sie ist nicht gefahren. Die Räder stehen dort ohne montierte Pedale und nachdem ich gleich gesagt hatte, das wir heute nicht kaufen war das offensichtlich kein Thema für ihn- was ich irgendwo auch verstehen kann - wieviele Leute kommen und lassen sich stundenlang beraten und kaufen dann irgendwo online oder Gebraucht. Wenn fünf Kinder damit fahren und zwei auf die Schnauze fallen hat das Rad an Wert verloren...klar, das ist das Los der Händler.
Nach der Kurbel habe ich nicht gefragt, ich habe da null Ahnung von- kann ja aber nochmal anrufen- was für ne Kurbel wäre denn da am Besten ?
Und haltet ihr das mit der anderen Sattelstütze für sinnvoll ?
Auf jeden Fall muss noch ein Ständer dran, aber das sollte ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## trifi70 (17. März 2016)

Probefahrt ist ein Muss! Wo liegt sonst noch der Vorteil vom Kauf vor Ort...

Oben wurde schon Kurbel 127mm empfohlen. Das ist für den Anfang ok, später kann man die originale 140er dranschrauben. Ist kein Hexenwerk.

Sattelstütze ist nicht teuer und es macht Sinn, wenn die Kleine anfangs fast ganz mit den Füßen auf den Boden kommt. Sobald sie sicher anfährt, sukzessive höher stellen den Sattel.

Für die 3jährige: die kann auch gerne fahren. FollowMe mal anschauen oder wir benutzen ein Trailerrad. Herr Fischer (Kania) verkauft die leider nicht mehr, aber es gibt gebrauchte oder alternative Hersteller anschauen (Burley, Roland, ...). Diese Trailer haben auch den Vorteil wie jedes Tandem, dass z.B. einer morgens zur Kita mit Rad bringen kann und der andere nachmittags mit Auto abholen oder auch umgekehrt. Je nachdem was grad an Terminen anliegt, ist man da sehr flexibel und muss nicht immer die Räder im Auto mit transportieren.

Achso: und gefahren wird dann halt ausflugsmäßig, Spielplatz etc. Je nachdem was die Umgebung und das Zeitbudget hergeben.


----------



## bela155 (17. März 2016)

Ok, ich habe jetzt mal per Mail nach der Kurbel und ner anderen Stütze gefragt, ein Ständer muss auch noch dran, was darf sowas denn insgesamt ungefähr kosten ? Möchte ungerne da selbst dran rumschrauben- ich mach zwar vieles (a la Learning by Doing  )  und trau mich auch  aber das wird dann halt so wie es ist  nee, soll mal lieber jemand machen der was davon versteht


----------



## Dakeyras (17. März 2016)

@beta: Musst du den Kaufpreis denn vor irgendwem rechtfertigen? 
Ja, sicher ist das nicht wenig kohle, aber andererseits kriegst du ein Rad mit ner durchdachten Geometrie, sinnvoll ausgewählten Anbauteilen und gutem Gewicht. An dem Rad muss man dann auch nichts mehr machen. 
Wenn du irgendeine halbgare Lösung kaufst, endet es meist nur damit, dass du nachträglich Geld reinbutterst und am Ende genauso viel für ne schlechtere Lösung zahlst. 

Wir standen vor kurzem vor ner ähnlichen Entscheidung. Meine 6 jährige saß letztes Jahr noch auf dem 20" Orbea. Sie ist relativ groß, so dass ein 24 wahrscheinlich auch nur ein Jahr passen würde. 
Inzwischen steht ein kania twentysix small im Keller, das sicher ein paar Jahre halten wird. 
Sicher ist das erstmal ne ordentliche Summe, aber sie fährt gern und Papa ist mit dem Rad auch zufrieden. Wenns doch irgendwann zu klein wird, kauf ich bei Kania ein twentysix large frame kit und bau die Teile rüber. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## trolliver (17. März 2016)

Wenn ich der Händler wäre, würde ich die Kurbel so tauschen und den Ständer drauflegen. Vielleicht sogar noch ein Mittelklasseschloß.

Aber ich bin kein Händler und wäre als solcher vermutlich auch arm geblieben. ;-)))

Soll sie eigentlich nie im Dunklen fahren? Philipp hatte schon am 16er Licht am Rad...

Ach ja, der Preis: so ein Ständer liegt zwischen 5 und 20 Euro, je nach Ausführung, vielleicht gibt's auch einen aus Titan, der wäre dann geringfügig teurer ;-))) . (Philipp hat übrigens keinen, dafür permanent Licht, Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche - und ein Schloß!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bela155 (17. März 2016)

Erstmal vielen vielen Dank für die vielen Tips und die Hilfe  

Nee, Licht, Gepäckträger usw brauchen wir nicht, wir fahren eh nur im hellen. Wir haben einen sehr sehr großen Hof (haben Pferde) und da Kurven die Mädels viel mit dem Rad rum, ansonsten mal Spielplatzfahrten oder mit der Großen auch mal ne längere Fahrt durchs Feld, aber noch keine Tagestrips oder so (kommt vielleicht mit dem neuen Bike  -wobei die Muddi gegen das Kind dann echt ne billig Schleuder fährt   ) 
Ich finde auch, irgendwas muss er drauflegen, ob jetzt Ständer oder was auch immer, aber ich Handel den Rad Preis nicht runter und da muss er schon ein kleines Goodie beigeben. 
Aber die Kurbel soll nicht nur einfach getauscht werden, sondern ich nehme die eigentliche die jetzt dran ist mit, hab ich das richtig verstanden ? Damit sie irgendwann wieder zurückgetauscht werden kann ?


----------



## trolliver (17. März 2016)

Das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Du merkst, gemeint habe ich es eher anders, nämlich einfach anstelle der verbauten eine 127mm-Kurbel anbringen. Wenn die vorhandene mit soll, wird sicher der Preis dafür fällig. Die sind nicht so ganz billig, je nachdem, welche der Kandidaten drauf ist (aber keine Unsummen!). Ob das mit dem einfach Tauschen immer so klappt, hängt auch davon ab, ob das Innenlager (das eigentlicher Tretlager) bleiben kann oder ob es auch gewechselt werden muß, wenn die neue Kurbel ans Rad kommt. Kann aber gut sein, daß die bei Kania die gleiche Grundgeometrie haben, so daß das erspart bliebe.

Hätte ich gewußt, daß Pferde im Spiel sind, hätte meine Liste anders ausgesehen.   Und die Gören fahren nur auf'm Hof? Wie groß ist der denn, so in ca. Quadratkilometern? Wenn ich an Philipps Freiheitsdrang denke, der ihm in die Wiege gelegt ist... so groß kann ein Hof gar nicht sein, daß er nicht darüber hinaus gewollt hätte mit seinem Rad. ;-))) Na ja, doch, kann schon...


----------



## bela155 (17. März 2016)

nur gepflastert um die 6000 qm, und da auch noch schön zum Außenrum fahren, wenn man will  das reicht, vorallem komplett zu, da können sie rum sausen  

Öh, ja aber die Kurbel soll/muss doch irgendwann wieder zurückgetauscht werden, oder ? Sorry für die vielen blöden Fragen, aber ich habe da wirklich null Ahnung von, wahrscheinlich soviel wie ihr hier von Reitsätteln, Anpassung und Pferdeausbildung


----------



## trolliver (18. März 2016)

Besser wäre es schon, wenn das Rad länger genutzt wird, irgendwann die Kurbellänge anzupassen, habe ich auch gemacht. Ob du die gleich mitnimmst oder zum Laden gehst, wenn es so weit ist, bleibt sich eigentlich gleich. Tauschen wird doch wohl ohnehin Sache des Händlers sein, nicht wahr?

Also wenn ich es richtig verstehe, sollte man euer Gut vom All (etwa von der ISS) aus mit bloßem Auge betrachten können, richtig?  Tja, dann könnte das für den Ausri... die Ausfahrt der Brut doch reichen, wollten sie keine Freunde damit besuchen. Oder lebt das Gesindel noch am Hof?   Tschuldigung, vor meinem inneren Auge sehe ich so etwas wie die Finca Pablo Escobars vorübergleiten...  

Ach ja, Ahnung von Pferdekram (alles was so dazu gehört einschließlich Viecher)... nein, nicht vorhanden.  Als ich letztens mit Philipp in einem auf Reitsport (aber nicht nur) spezialisierten Second-Hand-Sportladen war, um nach Inlinern für ihn zu suchen, deutete er fragend auf allerhand Zeugs, worauf ich immer fort nur antworten konnte: "Keine Ahnung, irgendwas mit Pferden..."


----------



## veraono (18. März 2016)

bela155 schrieb:


> Öh, ja aber die Kurbel soll/muss doch irgendwann wieder zurückgetauscht werden,


Wenn ihr das 24 anstrebt würde ich unbedingt eine Probefahrt machen (das ist doch das Haupt-Kaufargument für den lokalen Einzelhandel) wenn du dann siehst , dass sie sich die Knie in den Bauch tritt obwohl sie mit den Zehen kaum auf den Boden kommt, dann lass dir eine 127mm Kurbel verbauen und nimm die 140mm für nächstes Jahr mit.  Hochwertige Kurbeln Kosten max 42 EUR bei Kania ( in sämtlichen Größen , gibt's auch online einzeln bei Kania)


----------



## chrisu23 (18. März 2016)

Ich habe diese Woche meinen Jungs (Zwillinge 4 1/4 Jahre alt) zwei Kania twenty small beim Händler gekauft. Hat an der Kasse einmal richtig weh getan (ich hab einfach die Augen kurz zu gemacht, als der Betrag auf dem Display der Kasse stand ) aber durch die Wertstabilität denke ich, ist es nicht ganz so schmerzlich. Die letzten gebrauchten sind alle über 350 € weggegangen, was ich so gesehen habe (ebay kleinanzeigen). Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie die Jungs mit den Bikes zurecht kommen. Es ist ein Umstieg direkt vom Puky 12". Sie sind zwar beide kurz im nahe liegenden Schulhof kurz probe gefahren, war aber alles noch ein Bisschen unsicher. Es wird wohl auch daran liegen, dass sie jetzt ein paar Monate überhaupt nicht radgefahren sind. Sie fahren seit Ostern 2015 Fahrrad und sind quasi direkt vom Laufrad auf das Puky gesessen und losgefahren. Bei niedrigster Sattelhöhe kommen sie beim twenty small mit den Zehenspitzen/Ballen auf den Boden. Das large haben wir auch probegesessen, war aber definitiv zu groß.


----------



## trolliver (18. März 2016)

Was für eine Karriere! Vor einem Jahr noch Laufrad, jetzt Beinn 20S... Klingt doch gut! Philipp konnte bei neuen Rädern wegen seiner kurzen Beine auch immer nur mit den Schuhspitzen auf den Boden, war aber völlig okay. Allerdings fährt er auch das ganze Jahr über relativ viel.


----------



## trifi70 (18. März 2016)

Soweit richtig, so hatte ich das gemeint:
Kurbel kostet um 30 Eur. Nimm die von Kania, weil dann die Tretlagerlänge passend ist.
Kurbel direkt montieren lassen (sollte der Händler als Service kostenlos machen).
140er Kurbel mitnehmen und nach 1 Jahr je nach Wachstum dann tauschen (lassen).
Nach Zugabe wie Ständer zu fragen, ist sicher nicht verkehrt.

Probefahrt ist wie gesagt ein Muss!


----------



## bela155 (18. März 2016)

Ja, das war der Fehler den wir damals gemacht haben, sie ist mit drei vom Kokua Laufrad (würde ich übrigens immer und immer wieder kaufen !!!) auf ein Geschenkt bekommenes 12" Puky Fahrad und sofort losgefahren, und statt das wir dann 20" Small gekauft haben, haben wir ihr zum 4. Geburtstag das Islabike Cnoc in 16" gekauft. Das war im ersten Jahr absolut super und jetzt ist es halt richtig zu klein- das war doof. Hätten wir 20" genommen hätte sie das diesen Sommer noch gut fahren können und wir wären irgendwann auf ein 24" Large oder sogar 26" Small umgestiegen...aber hätten hilft halt nix, so isses jetzt.
Wir werden nächste Woche nochmal hinfahren, sie soll fahren, ich schaue mir das an und kläre das mit Kurbel und Sattelstütze usw und dann nehmen wir das 24" Small und fertig.
Frage an die Profis, ist so ne Kurbel schnell getauscht oder dauert das und ich muss dann nochmal hin und es abholen ? Laden ist so 50 km einfache Fahrt weg.
Wobei, wenn das nicht so lange dauert mit dem Umbau, der Händler hat ja einige 20" da stehen, falls er die Kurbel nicht da hat soll er eben eine davon ausbauen und für unseres nehmen, er kann sie ja wieder nachbestellen. Dann muss ich da nicht nochmal hingurken.


----------



## trifi70 (18. März 2016)

Dauert normal 5 Minuten. Pedale ab, mit Kurbelabzieher die Kurbelarme ab, neue drauf, Pedale dran und fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bela155 (18. März 2016)

Ja super, vielen Dank !! 
Dann sollte das ja kein Problem sein. Und ich sehe das die Kurbel getauscht werden muss wenn sie beim fahren die Knie an den Bauch bekommt. 
Ach wenn ich euch nicht hätte :* :* ich werde noch zum Fahrradschrauber hier


----------



## huhue (24. April 2016)

Hallo liebe Isla Freunde.

Bei uns ist es leider schon wieder so weit. Der Lütte ist gar nicht mehr so lütt, so das das letztes Jahr gekaufte Isla Beinn Large schon wieder gehen muss. Anzeige im Ferkaufsfaden oder hier im Bike Markt.
Ich habe schon das nächst größere bestellt (Beinn 24), hoffe es kommt bald, damit das alte gehen kann.

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## Diman (27. April 2016)

Neu Farbe bei Isla (oder gabs die schon mal?)


----------



## TLarsen (27. April 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Neu Farbe bei Isla (oder gabs die schon mal?)


Es gab mal Blau als Unilackierung, also kein Teal/Petrol. Und nach Petrol sieht es eigentlich auch nicht aus (deutlicher Unterschied zum Farbkasten in der Auswahl)
Beim Beinn sieht dieselbe Farbe anders aus:


----------



## TLarsen (27. April 2016)

.


----------



## huhue (27. April 2016)

Da scheint ein kleines Update stattgefunden zu haben.
Das heute bei uns gelieferte Beinn24, sieht exakt wie in dem unteren Bild aus. Auf der Website gibbet aber zwei Beschreibungen für unterschiedliche Farben. Das Cnoc im oberen Bild hat das Neue Design, neue Reifen (reflectorstreifen) und eine leicht veränderte Farbe (weniger grün/gelb anteil).
Bin froh noch das alte bekommen zu haben. Die Farbe ist echt lecker!


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (27. April 2016)

chrisu23 schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Woche meinen Jungs (Zwillinge 4 1/4 Jahre alt) zwei Kania twenty small beim Händler gekauft. Hat an der Kasse einmal richtig weh getan (ich hab einfach die Augen kurz zu gemacht, als der Betrag auf dem Display der Kasse stand ) aber durch die Wertstabilität denke ich, ist es nicht ganz so schmerzlich. Die letzten gebrauchten sind alle über 350 € weggegangen, was ich so gesehen habe (ebay kleinanzeigen). Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie die Jungs mit den Bikes zurecht kommen. Es ist ein Umstieg direkt vom Puky 12". Sie sind zwar beide kurz im nahe liegenden Schulhof kurz probe gefahren, war aber alles noch ein Bisschen unsicher. Es wird wohl auch daran liegen, dass sie jetzt ein paar Monate überhaupt nicht radgefahren sind. Sie fahren seit Ostern 2015 Fahrrad und sind quasi direkt vom Laufrad auf das Puky gesessen und losgefahren. Bei niedrigster Sattelhöhe kommen sie beim twenty small mit den Zehenspitzen/Ballen auf den Boden. Das large haben wir auch probegesessen, war aber definitiv zu groß.



Mal ein bischen off topic: Ich habe auch Zwillings-Jungs. 6 Monate. Bei einem Kind wäre klar gewesen, dass nur 1 Singletrailer gebraucht wird. Bei Zwillingen ist das leider ja eine ganz andere Kiste:
Habe mir nach langem Überlegen nun 3 Anhänger (2 Singletrailer und 1 Croozer Kid Plus for Two) und ein zusätzliches Hardtail als Zugmaschine für den Doppelsitzer gekauft. Ist schon heftig, was als Zwillingspapa auf einen zukommt. Demnächst geht es dann ja mit der Doppelanschaffung diverser Lauf- und Fahrräder weiter. Ich setze aber auch auf den Wiederverkauf - ist ja quasi wie beim Thermomix.
Also - mein Mitleid die Ausgaben betreffend hast Du. Aber selbst jetzt ein halbes Jahr nach Geburt finde ich trotz aller Strapazen Zwillinge schon saucool. btw: Vielleicht kann ich von Dir ja mal was übernehmen...


----------



## Ann (29. April 2016)

das teal gab es schonmal, als der lieferstop nach deutschland kam und man bestellen konnte, wenn man von isla ne einladung hatte. wollte ich eigentlich so bestellen, war dann aber so schnell ausverkauft, keine chance mehr. tochter möchte jetzt das 26 in teal zu weihnachten. wobei ich sagen muß, purple ist in original auch viel viel schöner, als auf den bildern  das teal muß eigentlich ein kräftiges türkis sein, oder?


----------



## huhue (29. April 2016)

Jau, das ist Türkis mit einem ganz leichten Touch in richtung Petrol.
Wobei die Fotos von den neueren so aussehen, als ob der minimale Grünstiche eher reduziert wurde. Kann aber auch am Foto liegen.
Ich habe noch eine Seitenansicht von der vorigen Charge, das sieht die Farbe auch etwas weniger Brilliant aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julaeva (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo, wir haben vor 2 Wochen das wunderschöne türkise 26 small bekommen. Ein echter Hingucker, sogar ein kleiner türkisener Streifen ist passend auf dem Sattel. Den Getränkehalter haben wir auch passend in grau anstatt schwarz dazu bekommen. Es ist neben dem cnoc 14 und 20 L das 3. Islabike bei uns im Bestand und wurde nur von einem Kubike 16 unterbrochen wegen der bekannten Lieferproblematik...
Ich wollte jetzt gerne unserem 20L und 26S neue Reifen kaufen, die besser für Schotterwege und unebenes Gelände geeignet sind. Wir haben allerdings Schutzbleche an den Rädern. Könnt ihr mir etwas empfehlen was da noch drunter geht?
Viele Grüße,
Julia


----------



## hawkes (3. Mai 2016)

Julaeva schrieb:


> Hallo, wir haben vor 2 Wochen das wunderschöne türkise 26 small bekommen. Ein echter Hingucker, sogar ein kleiner türkisener Streifen ist passend auf dem Sattel. Den Getränkehalter haben wir auch passend in grau anstatt schwarz dazu bekommen. Es ist neben dem cnoc 14 und 20 L das 3. Islabike bei uns im Bestand und wurde nur von einem Kubike 16 unterbrochen wegen der bekannten Lieferproblematik...
> Ich wollte jetzt gerne unserem 20L und 26S neue Reifen kaufen, die besser für Schotterwege und unebenes Gelände geeignet sind. Wir haben allerdings Schutzbleche an den Rädern. Könnt ihr mir etwas empfehlen was da noch drunter geht?
> Viele Grüße,
> Julia




Der Kauf steht bei uns auch an, aktuell sind die Schutzbleche im Shop ausverkauft. Hast du bitte aktuelle Photos?


----------



## Julaeva (3. Mai 2016)

Ich habe gerade eines in meinem Benutzeralbum hochgeladen. Kannst du es sehen? Wenn es morgen nicht mehr regnet gehe ich gerne raus und mache noch mehr. LG


----------



## Ann (4. Mai 2016)

danke fürs foto, ich denke bei uns wird es auch wieder ein isla, diesmal dann in 26 large und teal. töchterlein gefällt es eh am besten, die kania gehen gar nicht, kubike wäre noch ok, aber dann wieder die passenden schutzbleche, gepäckträger etc. zu finden, also doch wieder isla  das pfund könnte jetzt endlich mal wieder sinken, das wäre es!


----------



## Julaeva (5. Mai 2016)

Ja das stimmt, aber wenigstens kostet der Versand nichts. Teal ist wirklich eine tolle Farbe!


----------



## Lamima (21. Mai 2016)

Hoi,

Da unser Beinn 20L demnächst verkauft wird wollte ich vorher gerne noch die Griffe ersetzen (links ist der Gummistopfen am Ende abgerissen). Kann mir da jemand etwas empfehlen was passt oder bleibt mir nur eine Bestellung bei Isla?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (21. Mai 2016)

Hier gibt es zB welche
http://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Fahrradteile/Griffe/

aber was spricht gegen Bestellung bei Isla?


----------



## Diman (25. Mai 2016)

Islabikes mit neuen Pro Series





http://www.islabikes.co.uk/islabikes-pro-series




> All these weight-saving, pocket-lightening materials bring the Cnoc 20 Pro Series in at 4.8kg (inc pedals), saving 1.3kg over the current Cnoc.


----------



## Diman (31. Mai 2016)

NEU!  CNOC 20


----------



## Ann (31. Mai 2016)

das schaut ja mal richtig geil aus, aber 20" ist leider schon lange vorbei, wir werden wahrscheinlich das 26 large nehmen....
pro ist auch klasse, aber für unseren einsatz zu teuer und gefällt der kleinen dame auch nicht


----------



## giant_r (31. Mai 2016)

Steht dann beim cnoc 20 pro wieder irgendwann dabei, dass es nicht geeignet ist um bordsteine runterzuhuepfen?


----------



## veraono (31. Mai 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> Steht dann beim cnoc 20 pro wieder irgendwann dabei, dass es nicht geeignet ist um bordsteine runterzuhuepfen?


Auf die Idee wäre ich bei den Kettenstreben erst gar nicht gekommen


----------



## DianaD80 (1. Juni 2016)

Den Hinweis gibt es bereits beim Cnoc 20:
_This bike has been designed to be ridden on paved, unpaved, gravel roads and trails with moderate grades. Contact with irregular terrain and loss of tyre contact with the ground may occur. Drops are intended to be limited to 20cm._

_Max weight: Combined rider and luggage 35kg._


----------



## Diman (1. Juni 2016)

Ami-Disclaimer.


----------



## giant_r (1. Juni 2016)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> Den Hinweis gibt es bereits beim Cnoc 20:
> _This bike has been designed to be ridden on paved, unpaved, gravel roads and trails with moderate grades. Contact with irregular terrain and loss of tyre contact with the ground may occur. Drops are intended to be limited to 20cm._
> 
> _Max weight: Combined rider and luggage 35kg._


deshalb ja mein einwand. ich will isla ja auch nicht schlecht machen, finde aber, dass es eben inzwischen doch gute alternativen gibt, bei denen sich die bikes auch individueller konfigurieren lassen und diese firmen dann nicht zwischendurch dann einfach mal eine zeitlang eine ziemlich affige lieferpolitik haben.


----------



## trolliver (1. Juni 2016)

Gut, wer springen (lassen) will, ist vielleicht mit einem BMX besser dran. Oder einem Dirt-Bike. 20cm reichen doch für jede Treppe. Zudem halte ich die Angaben für typisch ängstlich für den anglikanischen Raum, wo im Schadensfall Klagen in Millionenhöhe drohen. Ich bin auf Philipps CNOC16 bereits mehrmals um den Pudding gefahren, da hat nicht einmal etwas gewackelt. Treppen fährt er gern runter, höhere Drops bislang nicht, ich würde ihn aber durchaus von der Tischkante im Garten springen lassen - wenn auch nicht vom Garagendach. Von dort springt er an einen Ahorn, von wo er sich nach unten hangelt. Ohne Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (1. Juni 2016)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/770803-islabikes-beinn-24

Zufällig jemand hier der für sein islabike beinn 24 die in dem Link gebotene Zusatzausstattung brauchen könnte?
Ich hätte gern nur das reine Bike.... vielleicht findet sich jemand für die hochwertigen anderen Teile?

Pn


----------



## Diman (2. Juni 2016)

Ich würde mir auch keine große Gedanken über Stabilität von Isla-Räder machen.








Falls jemand doch gleich mehr in Richtung Enduro  gehen will, kann ich nur Supurb weiterempfehlen.


----------



## hawkes (6. Juni 2016)

Habe jetzt meiner Sammlung das Beinn 26 hinzugefügt  Fully loaded 10'4kg...






Am Ende wurde auch hier der Schriftzug hinzugefügt...









Und das sind die Fahrer (3,5,8)


----------



## trolliver (7. Juni 2016)

Da macht ihr ja ordentlich Werbung im Viertel! Und bei 8 Jahren ist ein Ende ja auch noch nicht in Sicht... ;-)) Für fully loaded fehlt mir noch das Licht. ;-)) Philipp kann seinen 8. Geburtstag auch kaum mehr erwarten, auch wenn es kein Isla wird. Aber endlich ein großes Rad!


----------



## hawkes (9. Juni 2016)

Na, im Viertel haben wir schon verloren. Hier gabs für die meisten hässliche 3Gang-NAbenschaltungsräder von Falter aus dem BM 

Ich finde es gibt in 26" schon schöne andere Fahrräder, auch leichtere, aber dann wird's auch gleich teuer. Deshalb wurde es diesmal wieder ein Islabike weil es auch günstig war, zumal Lieferung und Versand jetzt kein Problem mehr waren. Es wird aber auch das letzte Fahrrad, weil mit dem Beinn 26 Large ist das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht, größere (Kinder-)Fahrräder gibt es nicht im Shop.


----------



## Max.mk (9. Juni 2016)

hawkes schrieb:


> weil mit dem Beinn 26 Large ist das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht, größere (Kinder-)Fahrräder gibt es nicht im Shop.


  Kannst Du bitte sagen wie groß ist dein Sohn und welch welche Schrittlänge hat er da?

Wir kaufen auch bald Isla-26 aber weiß ich nicht Small oder Large.


----------



## trolliver (9. Juni 2016)

NOCH nicht... Andere Hersteller gehen ja auch auf größere Bikes, warum nicht Isla? Die scheinen ohnehin momentan ziemlich innovativ.


----------



## Diman (9. Juni 2016)

Es gibt doch schon die Räder für Erwachsene von Isla Beinn 29 S, M, L
http://www.islabikes.co.uk/products/bikes/item/beinn-29


----------



## Ann (9. Juni 2016)

Max.mk schrieb:


> Wir kaufen auch bald Isla-26 aber weiß ich nicht Small oder Large.



Da kannst du dich eigentlich wirklich auf die Angaben von Isla verlassen, hat bei uns immer genau gestimmt. Bei uns wird es auch das 26 Large.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (9. Juni 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Es gibt doch schon die Räder für Erwachsene von Isla Beinn 29 S, M, L
> http://www.islabikes.co.uk/products/bikes/item/beinn-29


Ach, war es doch Isla, wo ich die 29er gesehen hatte. Also: Ein Leben lang! ISLA. Weil ich es mir wert bin ... oder so.


----------



## hawkes (9. Juni 2016)

Das 29" hat übrigens ein maximales Gesamtgewicht von Fahrer + Gepäck von 80kg *hust* und wiegt leider auch schon stolze 12,X kg.

Ich finde für die Größe müsste Islabike schon nachlegen, dort gibt es dann auch viele andere welche weniger Gewicht für weniger Geld bieten - etwa Radon Skill 5.0 oder Cube Road SL


----------



## trolliver (9. Juni 2016)

So genau hatte ich mir die gar nicht angesehen. 80kg? Wollen die deshalb raus aus der EU, weil das alles so Leichtgewichte sind? ;-))

Für mich persönlich kommt eh kein 29er in Frage, ich mache mir daher keine Gedanken um die Größe. Und bei 26" habe ich auch bereits andere Präferenzen. Rein Optisch gefallen sie mir aber. Wobei das Gewicht nicht für Isla spricht. Schade, weil das ja gerade eine ihrer Stärken war, sie sogar Vorreiter waren.


----------



## Max.mk (9. Juni 2016)

Ann schrieb:


> Da kannst du dich eigentlich wirklich auf die Angaben von Isla verlassen, hat bei uns immer genau gestimmt. Bei uns wird es auch das 26 Large.


ach weiß ich nicht. Mädels und Jungs sind anders, auch Jungs sind nicht gleich, weniger-mehr sportlich..


----------



## Ann (9. Juni 2016)

Max.mk schrieb:


> ach weiß ich nicht. Mädels und Jungs sind anders, auch Jungs sind nicht gleich, weniger-mehr sportlich..



Dann bringt dir die Angabe von Hawkes ja auch nichts....es geht ja drum, bei welcher Größe und Schrittlänge die Bikes passen, wie dein Kind dann damit zurecht kommt, ob es trotz passender Größe ein kleineres braucht (oder umgekehrt) kannst nur du selbst beantworten


----------



## trolliver (9. Juni 2016)

Stimmt. Philipp kann auf einem Rad sicher fahren, wenn er nur mit der Schuhspitze auf den Boden kommt. Das entspricht jedoch nie der angegebenen IBL eines Herstellers. Daher würde ich im Zweifel immer zu der L-Variante tendieren. Sein Freund aus dem Viertel ist genau anders herum: kommt er nicht mit dem ganzen Fuß auf die Erde, mag er gar nicht losfahren. Für den wären die Herstellerangaben eher die richtigen. Wobei eine Fahrweise wie Philipps den Vorteil hat, daß man die Sattelhöhe auf runden Tritt hin einstellen kann. Mit Ballen oder gar ganzem Fuß auf der Erde wird das nichts.

EDIT: bezog sich auf Max.mk. Ich gebe Ann recht: was zählt, ist die Einschätzung des eigenen Kindes, auch aus der Erfahrung heraus. Ich kann beispielsweise zu Islas Angaben locker 3 bis 5 cm zur IBL hinzu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (9. Juni 2016)

trolliver schrieb:


> So genau hatte ich mir die gar nicht angesehen. 80kg? Wollen die deshalb raus aus der EU, weil das alles so Leichtgewichte sind? ;-))
> 
> Für mich persönlich kommt eh kein 29er in Frage, ich mache mir daher keine Gedanken um die Größe. Und bei 26" habe ich auch bereits andere Präferenzen. Rein Optisch gefallen sie mir aber. Wobei das Gewicht nicht für Isla spricht. Schade, weil das ja gerade eine ihrer Stärken war, sie sogar Vorreiter waren.



Ich denke der Absatzmarkt in den USA ist zusammengebrochen wegen der BMI Krise und daraus resultierender Rahmenbrüche und Schadensersatzforderungen


----------



## mike79 (14. Juni 2016)

Könnt ihr mir real sagen welche Reifenbreite fürs Beiin 24 noch passt maximal?


----------



## Diman (14. Juni 2016)

@mike79 Ich würde direkt bei Isla nachfragen.


----------



## Max.mk (15. Juni 2016)

Welche Schutzbleche passen auf Beinn 26 Large mi Schwalbe Rocket Ron Reifen: SKS VELO 65 MOUNTAIN  Profilbreite 65mm oder VELO 55 JUNIOR Profilbreite 55mm?


----------



## trifi70 (25. Juni 2016)

Die Briten müssens ja wissen. Die ganze Tragweite wird ihnen sicher erst in ein paar Jahren bewusst... Wie schnell wird Brexit umgesetzt sein? Noch schnell Islas bestellen? Watt meent ihr?!


----------



## Ann (25. Juni 2016)

War auch geschockt über das Ergebnis....
Nachdem das Pfund gestern so eingebrochen ist und noch kein Zoll anfällt, hab ich Isla angeschrieben und ich kann das 26 large vorbestellen Und das mache ich gleich.
So billig waren sie schon lange nicht mehr und wenn Zoll dann kommt, rentiert sich eine Bestellung nicht wirklich mehr...


----------



## trifi70 (25. Juni 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis, hab den Kurs gar nicht verfolgt. Muss ma kiekn, ev. noch Verschleißteile für die nächsten 10 Jahre bestellen bei wiggle&Co.  Von Isla sind wir eigentlich weg zugunsten Kania... awa man soll ja nie "nie" sagen und manches wie kleine Crosser etc. sind außer bei Isla sonst sehr schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## Ann (30. Juni 2016)

so gestern bestellt, 26 large in teal mit allem, sprich gepäckträger, schutzblecher, flaschenhalter mit passender trinkflasche, ständer, namen auf folie und 2 ersatzgriffe kommt auf 585 euro und ist heute schon rausgeschickt worden  

wir freuen uns darauf und vor allem wunschfarbe und wunschbike vom töchterlein


----------



## Kathizwerg (5. August 2016)

Unsere Kleine ist drei Jahre und möchte so gerne ein Pedalrad 
Jetzt ist sie mit 90cm und 34 cm Innenbeinlänge (hoffentlich richtig gemessen) relativ klein.
Ich würde es gerne zu Weihnachten schenken, da es eh nicht so viel schneit und sie bei jedem Wetter Laufrad fährt (seit über einem Jahr, Hügel runter, rauf, beide Beine auf der Mittelstange,...)
Hat jemand schon das Islabike CNOC 14 small?
Das ist nämlich das kleinste leichte Fahrrad das ich gefunden habe.
@hawkes: Wie klein ist denn die kleinste Maus auf eurem Foto und welches Fahrrad hat sie?
Ich würde ihr wirklich gerne eines schenken - vielleicht wächst sie ja noch ein paar CM bis Weihnachten.
Habt ihr Tipps - ich hab schon alle Homepages durch, aber Erfahrungsberichte wären schon wichtig als Entscheidungskriterium.
DANKE


----------



## robby (5. August 2016)

Also für mich sieht das kleinste Bike von hawkes fast aus wie ein Cnoc16...
Unsere Große hat damals auch mit 3 Jahren das Radfahren begonnen und sie ist ebenfalls recht zierlich (siehe Foto, zusammen mit dem Cnoc16). Unsere Kleine ist frisch 4 Jahre geworden und sie wechselt nun mit 105cm vom Cnoc14 auf das Cnoc16.

Ich meine mit 90cm liegst Du also beim Cnoc14 auf jeden Fall richtig.
Hoffe das hilft weiter.

VG, Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OpticalFlow (5. August 2016)

Kathizwerg schrieb:


> Jetzt ist sie mit 90cm und 34 cm Innenbeinlänge (hoffentlich richtig gemessen) relativ klein.



Ich habe leider die genauen Masse meiner Tochter nicht mehr, als sie in dem Alter war. Sie bekam Ihr Cnoc 14 (damals gab es nur ein Cnoc 14, kein Cnoc 14 "small") mit 3 1/2 und sie ist in irgendwo in Bereich um 5% für Grösse für Ihr Alter gemessen an der Gesamtbevölkerung (auch damals schon). Sie hatte kein Problem und konnte mit Sattel unten gleich loslegen.

Wird schon passen.


----------



## OpticalFlow (5. August 2016)

Hier mal noch ein Bild, ca. 3 Monate vor Ihrem 4ten Geburtstag:


----------



## Roelof (7. August 2016)

Eventuell das Woom 2?


----------



## giant_r (7. August 2016)

kubike 14 oder supurb bo12 koennten bei der groesse auch gehen, mein sohn hat mit dem bo12 angefangen, nachdem ihm das kubike 16 zu gross war. das bo 12 war von der groesse ziemlich gleich wie sein laufrad, so war der umstieg dann wirklich leicht.


----------



## Kathizwerg (8. August 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Bin eigentlich schon ziemlich bei Islabikes (Voom, Kubike, hab ich alles bedacht). Gefällt mir im Moment einfach irgendwie am besten, wenn ich die Fotos von den Kinder sehe, da manche unserer von der Körpergröße,.. ähnlich sind, und ich denke, dass das ein gutes Rad für sie ist. Mit der gratis Lieferung und dem aktuellen Pfundkurs sollte es auch preislich etwas besser liegen als die anderen.
Es geht mir eher um CNOC 14 small oder CNOC14.
Das small passt sicher am Anfang besser, ist aber dann früher wieder zum Tauschen und beim "normalen" CNOC gibts auch mehr Farben (neutrale Farbe lässt sich leichter wiederverkaufen).
Da es aber erst für Weihnachten ist, bin ich etwas unsicher, welches ich dann bestellen soll.
Ich will nicht zu lange warten, da die Lieferzeiten in Richtung Weihnachten länger werden (laut Islabikes), aber ich natürlich keine Ahnung habe (Glaskugel funktioniert nicht) wie sich die Kleine größenmäßig entwickeln wird.
LG,


----------



## OpticalFlow (8. August 2016)

Nach Deiner Beschreibung denke ich, dass Deine Tochter bis Weihnachten schon auf das Cnoc 14 passt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wäre vielleicht das "small" noch ein bischen einfacher, aber in dem Alter wachsen sie so schnell, dass sie an dem small nicht lange Freude haben wird. Bei uns war das mit dem Cnoc 14 von "passt gerade so drauf" bis "jetzt ist es schon arg klein" eine Sache von wenig mehr als einem Jahr. Hat sich aber trotzdem gelohnt - sie hatte ein Jahr lang ein perfektes Rad und wir haben beim Verkauf fast wieder genausoviel dafür bekommen, wie wir urspruenglich bezahlt hatten (dabei hatten wir sicherlich etwas davon profitiert, dass Isla zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht nach D lieferte). Mittlerweile fährt sie im zweiten Jahr Islabike Beinn 20 small und ich denke, das wird auch nächstes Jahr noch passen.


----------



## mike79 (8. August 2016)

Welche Reifen fahren eure Kids denn in den Islas?

Mein Sohnemann fährt das beiin 24 und ich bräuchte etwas recht breites um ihm etwas Komfort im Gelände zu bieten....
Rocket Rons dürften leider nicht passen


----------



## veraono (9. August 2016)

mike79 schrieb:


> Welche Reifen fahren eure Kids denn in den Islas?
> 
> Mein Sohnemann fährt das beiin 24 und ich bräuchte etwas recht breites um ihm etwas Komfort im Gelände zu bieten....
> Rocket Rons dürften leider nicht passen


Ich finde die Schwalbe Black Jack  sind günstig und ein guter Kompromiss aus Stollentiefe und Dämpfung im Gelände v.s. Rollwiderstand auf der Straße und Einbaubreite. Passen in der Regel in jeden Rahmen .
Für richtige Weight Wheenies gibt's in 24 sicherlich noch leichtere Reifen. Die Mow Joes sind ja leider mittlerweile schwer zu beschaffen.


----------



## Kathizwerg (8. November 2016)

So wir haben uns entschieden und jetzt schon für Weihnachten das "normale" Cnoc 14 geordert in türkis (oder aqua oder blau).
Unsere Tochter hat sich die Farbe gewünscht (natürlich vom Christkind).
Lieferung wurde vorab mit bis 14 Tagen angekündigt. Bestellt haben wir am 01.11. und gestern am 07.11. wurde es schon geliefert (tolles Tracking der Sendung online)
Das Rad sieht super aus, sogar die mitbestellten Kotflügel/Kotschützer/Matschschützer waren schon montiert. Es musste nur der Lenker mit dem mitgelieferten Imbus nach vorn gedreht werden sowie die Pedale eingeschraubt werden (und der Sitz auf die unterste Stufe für unsere Kleine).
Wenn man es geliefert kriegt, hat man in drei Minuten ein fahrbereites Fahrrad für die Kids. Ersatzschläuche sind auch dabei. Die Schachtel in der es verpackt war, enthielt keinerlei Hinweis auf ein Fahrrad (außer den Firmennamen). Denn unsere Tochter war bei der Lieferung auch daheim, aber so konnten wir es als "Geschenk für deinen Onkel" ausgeben. 
Tolle Beschreibung ist auch dabei. Das kann wirklich ein jeder Laie - denn wir haben seit Jahren kein Fahrrad mehr zusammengebaut.
Und das Beste - es sieht wirklich toll aus und ich kann es locker mit einer Hand tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (8. November 2016)

Bilder


----------



## Kathizwerg (9. November 2016)




----------



## n18bmn24 (12. März 2017)

Bei mir steht in absehbarer Zeit ein Upgrade an. Ohne jetzt alle 78 Seiten durchgelesen zu haben:

Das Benin 20s und das Cnoc 20s unterscheiden sich in Vorbau/Lenker und der Schaltung voneinander.
Gibts weitere Unterschiede bzw ist die Rahmen-Geometrie gleich?


----------



## Pakalolo (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
hätte ein Cnoc 16 abzugeben, dass 2 Jungs intensiv genutzt haben und daher etwas Zuneigung benötigt. Es funktioniert alles einwandfrei, Kratzer zur Genüge vorhanden und die Griffe sind wie üblich durch. Auch der Sattel hat gelitten.


----------



## ONE78 (23. Mai 2018)

wo bekommt man das schaltauge für ein isla beinn 20" L?
hat da jemand erfahrung oder mal die genaue bezeichnung parat?


----------



## ONE78 (23. Mai 2018)

doppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (23. Mai 2018)

ONE78 schrieb:


> wo bekommt man das schaltauge für ein isla beinn 20" L?
> hat da jemand erfahrung oder mal die genaue bezeichnung parat?


Mir hat -falls du das noch nicht versucht haben solltest - bislang bei Teilen die ich nicht im Shop gefunden hab,  immer der Customer Service von Isla schnell und unkompliziert geholfen


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (22. November 2018)

Fährt bzw. lässt jemand hier ein Cnoc 16 Pro fahren? Mich würde interessieren wie das Kind damit zurecht kommt.
Schwanke etwas zwischen Cnoc 16 und Cnoc 16 Pro.

Meine Tochter ist 4,5 und sehr zierlich - daher würde mir das geringe Gewicht des Pro entgegen kommen.
Was mich zweifeln lässt sind die Pedale mit den Pins (verletzungsgefahr??) und die Art des Riser Lenkers.
Wenn man die Fotos der Webseite vergleicht scheint man auf dem Cnoc 16 aufrechter zu sitzen als auf dem Cnoc 16 Pro.
Oder hat der Rahmen des Pro auch eine andere Geometrie?


----------



## *Trailsurfer (6. Dezember 2018)

Bei Islabikes setzt man jetzt auch auf den 29er Effekt und präsentiert ein Beinn 27, das das Beinn 26 large ersetzt. Die Überstandhöhe soll gleich geblieben sein. Mehr Infos gibt es hier:
https://www.islabikes.co.uk/knowledge/news/say-hello-new-member-beinn-family/

Auf der deutschen Internetseite ist das Rad inzwischen gelistet: 524€; 9,9 kg; ab 68 cm Schrittlänge, in drei Farben erhältlich.
https://www.islabikes.de/product/fahrraeder/beinn/


----------



## DianaD80 (6. Dezember 2018)

*Trailsurfer schrieb:


> Bei Islabikes setzt man jetzt auch auf den 29er Effekt und präsentiert ein Beinn 27, das das Beinn 26 large ersetzt. Die Überstandhöhe soll gleich geblieben sein. Mehr Infos gibt es hier:
> https://www.islabikes.co.uk/knowledge/news/say-hello-new-member-beinn-family/
> 
> Auf der deutschen Internetseite ist das Rad inzwischen gelistet: 524€; 9,9 kg; ab 68 cm Schrittlänge, in drei Farben erhältlich.
> https://www.islabikes.de/product/fahrraeder/beinn/



Steht schon auf dem Dachboden und wartet auf nächsten Sommer auf seinen Einsatz als Citybike und Schulrad


----------



## tobone (12. Januar 2019)

Darüber denken wir auch gerade nach. Darf man fragen woher du kommst? Wäre da eine kurze Probefahrt möglich? Wie groß ist dein Kind?


----------



## tobone (12. Januar 2019)

Darüber denken wir auch gerade nach. Darf man fragen woher du kommst? Wäre da eine kurze Probefahrt möglich? Wie groß ist dein Kind?


----------



## DianaD80 (13. Januar 2019)

Wir sind in München, aktuell ist es noch zu groß, habe es nur gekauft, bevor die Briten ernst mit dem Brexit machen und dann evtl. Zoll anfällt...


----------



## tobone (14. Januar 2019)

Leider zu weit. Sind in der Nähe von Braunschweig


----------



## Julaeva (27. April 2019)

Hallo, könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiter helfen? Ich suche für meine älteste Tochter, bald zwölf Jahre, ein neues Bike zum in die Schule fahren. Bisher hatten wir alles durch von Isla mit einem kurzen Kunike Intermezzo. War echt schön bequem, einfach immer die nächste Größe bestellt. Da ich noch zwei jüngere Töchter habe, werden die Fahrräder auch gut genutzt. Was mich allerdings bei unserem aktuellen Rad gestört hat war, dass sie sich einen Achter vorne geholt hat, als sie den Bordstein hinunter gefahren ist. Sie wollte es halt ihren Freundinnen mit dem Mountainbike nachmachen und ist über die Ecke runter gefahren. Der Mann im Fahrradladen meinte das war typisch für diese leichten Räder mit wenigen Speichen, die würden einfach wenig aushalten.
 Jetzt bin ich unsicher, ob wir nicht mal zu einer anderen Marke wechseln sollen, die vielleicht ein Ticken schwerer und dafür robuster ist. Auch hätte ich gerne etwas breitere Reifen drauf, damit sie auch mal etwas durch den Wald fahren kann.
Könnt ihr mir etwas empfehlen? 
Sie ist 1,60 m groß und hat eine Innen Beinlänge von 75 cm.
Falls doch wieder Isla dann Beinn 27,5 Zoll oder schon das 29 Zoll Erwachsenen Rad ?
Viele Grüße 
Julia


----------



## Roelof (28. April 2019)

Julaeva schrieb:


> ...Der Mann im Fahrradladen meinte das war typisch für diese leichten Räder mit wenigen Speichen, die würden einfach wenig aushalten...


Das halte ich für eine unbedachte, sehr oberflächliche Aussage, von der du dich nicht verwirren lassen solltest. 
Mit 1,60 könntet ihr bereits Erwachsenen-Räder greifen, je nach Hersteller und Geometrie sind xs und s vermutlich passende Größen. Ich würde mich an eurer Stelle nach einem gebrauchten Bike umsehen, und an Mindestanforderungen und am Budget ausloten, was in Frage kommt. Die Laufradgröße wäre mir nicht so wichtig wie Gewicht, hochwertige Scheibenbremse,  Federgabel, ev. sogar Fully...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julaeva (28. April 2019)

Vielen Dank. Ich kenn mich leider so gar nicht mit Rädern aus, sprich die Leute können mir alles verkaufen. Eigentlich wollte ich kein Mountainbike kaufen, da sie gerne mit Fahrradkorb und hauptsächlich auf der Straße fährt. Aber halt ein bisschen off-road geeignet. Da es die Schwestern auch fahren werden tendiere ich zum neuen. Preis wäre bis 800 Euro. Hast du einen Tip? LG Julia


----------



## Diman (28. April 2019)

Mein Sohn fährt mit dem Cube Hyde zur Schule. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. Es gibt auch eine Frauen Version von.







https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-hyde-pro-lady-black-n-blue-773381

Mit der Kettenschaltung bestimmt auch unter 700,- zu finden. Gepäckträger & Schutzbleche lassen sich problemlos montieren.


----------



## Julaeva (28. April 2019)

Dankeschön. Wo ist denn der Unterschied von dem Cube zum Erwachsenen Isla (wenn ich so dumm fragen darf)?
Meine Tochter hätte gerne eine hellere Farbe und die hab ich jetzt bei dem Cube nicht gefunden.


----------



## chris5000 (29. April 2019)

Das MTB-Cycletech Slick in City-Version, Größe M (laut Hersteller ab 162cm Körpergröße) passt finde ich auch ganz gut zum beschriebenen Einsatzzweck - Weg zur Schule, aber robust und auch mal Wald.

Anders als abgebildet, auch erhältlich mit 1x10 Deore zum gleichen Preis. Der liegt mit 899.- Euro allerdings leicht oberhalb des Budgets.

Die MTB-Cycletech Webseite ist grottig. Ich versuche mal zum Slick zu verlinken. Aber die haben so ein kömisches CMS, dass Links zur selben Seite mitunter wechseln - und Alte dann nicht mehr funktionieren: http://www.mtbcycletech.com/core/sh...lM0RH&parmz=cadaea6ada9f2c113c7f21319ec1e784#
Um dort dann die City-Version zu sehen, auf die Farbe grau klicken. Viele Infos gibts auf der Seite nicht. Die wenigen finden sich im Bestellformular-Download.

Etwas mehr dazu ist auf meiner Seite zu finden (Infos kommen direkt von MTB-Cycletech). Aber letztlich wird man wohl telefonieren müssen - schon alleine um einen Händler zu finden.

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## Julaeva (21. Mai 2019)

Hab das Hier gefunden. Ist das das richtige? Ist es mit fast 14 kg ohne Gepäckträger usw. nicht zu schwer? Meint ihr der 46“ Rahmen geht schon? Sie hat 75 cm Schrittlänge und ist ca 160 cm groß.
https://www.rose-city.de/fahrraeder/trekkingraeder/cube-hyde-pro:99::960.html




Diman schrieb:


> Mein Sohn fährt mit dem Cube Hyde zur Schule. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. Es gibt auch eine Frauen Version von.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas2605 (5. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

ich benötige neue Lager für das Cnoc 16 meiner Tochter...Ist wohl mal Sand reingekommen....
Das Tretlager hat einen harten Punkt und die Kugeln in den Naben haben abplatzer...
Ich habe das Bike damals gebraucht bekommen und es dürfte so BJ 2013 sein.
Hatte die Naben letzte Woche mal neu gefettet und dabei sind mir die Abplatzer an den Kugeln aufgefallen.
Vorne Waren pro Seite nur 10 einzelne Kugeln drin
Hinten waren 2 Lager mit Käfig und 5 oder 6 Kugeln drin
Der Freilauf knirscht leider auch etwas
Brache jetzt folgende Infos:
- welches Tretlager passt da rein
- Welche Kugeln passen in die VR Nabe
- welche Lager passen in die HR Nabe
- kann man den Freilauf auch überholen?

Vielen Dank schonmal

Thomas


----------



## Diman (6. Juni 2019)

Julaeva schrieb:


> Hab das Hier gefunden. Ist das das richtige? Ist es mit fast 14 kg ohne Gepäckträger usw. nicht zu schwer? Meint ihr der 46“ Rahmen geht schon? Sie hat 75 cm Schrittlänge und ist ca 160 cm groß.
> https://www.rose-city.de/fahrraeder/trekkingraeder/cube-hyde-pro:99::960.html


Ja genau. Ich glaube sogar, dass der 50" Rahmen besser wäre. Es geht natürlich auch leichter, aber auch dann dementsprechend teuer und ohne von mir für Alltagsräder bevorzugte Nabenschaltung.


----------



## Diman (6. Juni 2019)




----------



## morri85 (23. Juni 2020)

moin, kennt jemand evtl jemanden der ein islabike27 oder 26L verkaufen will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwischenmeerer (23. Juni 2020)

morri85 schrieb:


> moin, kennt jemand evtl jemanden der ein islabike27 oder 26L verkaufen will?



Was'n Zufall. Ich hätte gerade ein Beinn 26L in teal zur Hand - inkl. einiger Upgrades wie Ständer (Cube), Gepäckträger (Racktime light-it), Light (Bumm Ixon, Line) -, das eine/n neue/n junge/n Radfreund/in sucht.


----------



## morri85 (24. Juni 2020)

na sowas, Mein Kind bevorzugt Rot, aber falls ich kein Rot finden kann und du das immer noch hast komme ich darauf zurueck


----------

